# (Discussion) Bondi October 2013 shipping issues & complaints



## bondinewyork (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Richard, can you gift someone in Canada a sub then? &gt;: Also, how long is the Canadian promo going on for, same as the OCTOBER one (ie end of the month?) I'm sort of looking for a new job right now but I'm going to a career fair tomorrow and I want to take advantage of both and I'm hoping to have some luck scoring a few interviews by the month. If I can, I would totally celebrate by treating myself and my best friend to some Bondi. Otherwise, I can't justify it right now on my current pay... XD;;

Hi Kyuu, both promotions are running until October 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get this....those facepalm-worthy, passive-aggressive comments you were reading....yeah, she's a member of a "I hate Bondi" group....she knows exactly what she's doing with those comments, she's just trying to stir up trouble. It's such a shame, really, I mean Bondi is doing everything they can to make things right, but nothing seems to satisfy. This is JUST nail polish, NOT the end of the...oh for heavens sake, you know what I'm saying LOL

Whoever this person is, I truly hope she has some family and friends who can see what she's been doing and how she's been behaving so that they can call her on it, she can think about it, and she can learn to recognize when the "submit" button should not be pressed! I feel embarrassed for people who don't have that "inner monitor". Hopefully she can learn over time.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 24, 2013)

And now, yes, as an "embarrassed for these people Canadian" &lt;&lt;&lt; yeah it is a thing!!!, I will join in the "stop feeding the trolls" campaign. I'm all happy with my black &amp; white mani with Top of the Rock, and stamping experiment #2, which is still going strong on day 6 (though this is the original photo, it really is about the same). Yeah, yeah, I'll get to metallics soon enough...




Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 24, 2013)

The worst thing any company can do is to reward asshats with free products. It just reenforces the idea of "If I witch enough they will give me free stuff to shut me up"


----------



## OiiO (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   The worst thing any company can do is to reward asshats with free products. It just reenforces the idea of "If I witch enough they will give me free stuff to shut me up"

I kind of agree with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's one thing when a customer has a valid complaint about the product they received, and it's a totally different case when someone stirs up drama because they don't have better things to do with their time.


----------



## kittenparty (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   The worst thing any company can do is to reward asshats with free products. It just reenforces the idea of "If I witch enough they will give me free stuff to shut me up"
I definitely agree with that. I worked in the payroll industry, and customers would always complain about a myriad of things to get discounts or free services. It used to make my blood boil, because it meant a million times more work for us reps, which led to decreased efficiency, which led to more complaints, which led to more discounts/free service, and on and on.

This is obviously a bit different since it's not terribly difficult to ship a bottle of polish, but it can definitely encourage more asshats, lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Heads up ladies, someone just posted on the Facebook page that Bondi is a scam and they'll never send you products.....oh heavens to betsy!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up ladies, someone just posted on the Facebook page that Bondi is a scam and they'll never send you products.....oh heavens to betsy!




LOL and her FB says she is from New York, New York....face palm.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL and her FB says she is from New York, New York....face palm.




LMAO I know, that's what a friend of mine just said! She only has 17 Facebook friends too.....fake account? Too bizarre!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 25, 2013)

> Heads up ladies, someone just posted on the Facebook page that Bondi is a scam and they'll never send you products.....oh heavens to betsy! :icon_roll


 I am amazed at how much time some people have to hate on a service they've never experienced.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO I know, that's what a friend of mine just said! She only has 17 Facebook friends too.....fake account? Too bizarre!
I'd probably only have 17 friends too if I was that bitter hehe





Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am amazed at how much time some people have to hate on a service they've never experienced.
Yup.  Don't sweat it Richard, people with ugly hearts shouldn't have pretty polish.


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 25, 2013)

I just posted on Facebook.. but I reversed searched the only picture of "her" on the account and its for an erotic masseuse in northern Virginia.. so I'm sure she's a real person!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 25, 2013)

That is just gorgeous. I love this so, so much!

Quote:Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And now, yes, as an "embarrassed for these people Canadian" &lt;&lt;&lt; yeah it is a thing!!!, I will join in the "stop feeding the trolls" campaign. I'm all happy with my black &amp; white mani with Top of the Rock, and stamping experiment #2, which is still going strong on day 6 (though this is the original photo, it really is about the same). Yeah, yeah, I'll get to metallics soon enough...



Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just posted on Facebook.. but I reversed searched the only picture of "her" on the account and its for an erotic masseuse in northern Virginia.. so I'm sure she's a real person!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just posted on Facebook.. but I reversed searched the only picture of "her" on the account and its for an erotic masseuse in northern Virginia.. so I'm sure she's a real person! 
















  Omg hilarious!!  Her "fake" friends look like they're from Canada so I'm guessing she is too....


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 25, 2013)

SIIIIIIIIIGH. When will people learn? What the hell did Bondi do to deserve this? Late subs /= scamming. Ugh, stupid trolls need to go spend their time and energy on things like volunteering at a shelter.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2013)

It actually kind of breaks my heart to read all that junk those haters are saying, because I love Bondi products so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 25, 2013)

I just usually feel sorry for mean people and just ignore them. Lots of crazy people out there


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm the type of person who takes this crap personally -- I really hate seeing people I like treated so badly. Richard, keep your head up because a few trolls badmouthing you doesn't count for much when you have plenty of fans who will still support your company.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 25, 2013)

I completely agree.  If you don't engage the drama, you won't have the drama.  Giving away free stuff to idiots, while amusing, won't help either.  It's time to push the ignore button, people.  It's getting old.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   The worst thing any company can do is to reward asshats with free products. It just reenforces the idea of "If I witch enough they will give me free stuff to shut me up"


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just posted on Facebook.. but I reversed searched the only picture of "her" on the account and its for an erotic masseuse in northern Virginia.. so I'm sure she's a real person! 














Damn.  You found me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn.  You found me. 




LOL!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 25, 2013)

I just read the FB thread.  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard:

-- Favorite Hallucination

-- You're the Scam

-- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked)

-- Shame On You


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read the FB thread.  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard:

-- Favorite Hallucination

-- You're the Scam

-- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked)

-- Shame On You

OH MY GOODNESS......this! lol


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 25, 2013)

Paid Fans ;D


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read the FB thread.  So painfully transparently a troll, and quite funny too.  However, it's made me think of some new polish names for ya, Richard:

-- Favorite Hallucination

-- You're the Scam

-- Peachy Goddess (may be trademarked)

-- *Shame On You*
Loving the last one! You inspired me to think about a couple names, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bondi should develop an iconic signature color, called *Bondi Girl *(kinda like everyone knows Stila Kitten, Nars Orgasm or MAC Russian Red). How cool would that be?

Also, if they have an unnamed dark green, like a hunter green, I can totally see it being called *Troll Patrol *


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Uhoh, ya'll! I'm a paid facebook fan and fake person! LOL


----------



## Smileys (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up ladies, someone just posted on the Facebook page that Bondi is a scam and they'll never send you products.....oh heavens to betsy!





I just ordered two more last night - now I hope I get them!  Hahahaha!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Sep 25, 2013)

A Bondi Girl colour would be awesome!

So where's my cheque for being a paid Facebook fan, Bondi?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Time to post some Bondi mani pics on their page! LOL


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wear my Bondi polishes a lot. I wore an opi purple to an event last Saturday because the organization I belong to, our color is purple. And when I took that of last night I switched to what I'm wearing now. Richard, I need a lovely Bondi purple or two. Then I can wear purple Bondi nails to my organization's events!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, right now I'm wearing a heathen butter LONDON La Moss from my September Ipsy bag, and I'll probably keep it until the end of the weekend. I'm just really not in the mood to paint my nails because I had to chop them so short recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





OiiO ... I have to have that color! I hope it's for sale on their site! And I chopped my nails off this week, too. Two broken index nails due to my Diet Coke addiction... and I mean down to the QUICK. I don't know if I am ever going to be able to grow a longer set of beautiful nails! Speaking of BL, I have a color called Fiddlesticks on my wish list. Have any of you ladies got it or can point me to a swatch?


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have Ruffian's Hedge Fund on my fingers and Julep's Sienna &amp; Vivien on my toes right now. I'll probably redo my nails this weekend but haven't decided on a shade. I usually play nail polish roulette - close my eyes and grab a random polish from my stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

I have ::gasp:: NO polish on my nails right now! lol I keep meaning to do them but I haven't had a good time to sit down and do it. This week has been crazy at work and even now, I'm in the car holding my kitty just done at the vet! Unexpectedness has played a huge role in this week! But I have big big plans for a mani tonight that includes (speaking of above!) City Slicker!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can we please drop the Facebook drahmah?  I come here to read about polish and get away from that.  It comes down to the basic internet rule:  stop feeding the trolls.  One cannot win with them.  No matter what is posted in response, they will take issue with it and twist your words.  If you say the world is round they'll argue with you just for the sake of arguing.

I have to be on FB for my blog, but believe me, if I didn't have that blog I'd never look there.  FB has lots of good content and pictures but a lotta trash too.

NOW, what's everybody going to wear on their nails this weekend?  I just put on Tavern on the for the first time and LOVE IT.

Ooh. yes! Tavern on the... is wonderful. That one has such a beautiful glossy finish. I thought it might be too dark for my liking, but it is perfect! I'm trying to get "metallic" done (I'm a bit behind, with computer and camera loading obstacles...), and meanwhile discovered that gold on its own does. not. suit. me. at all. but I'll look forward to wearing Tavern on the... on its own as a mani again soon! It's definitely one of my faves!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

I need some nail-spiration! I've been drawing blanks lately. I think the shift in seasons (at least in MN) has me confused! Lol. I'm behind in the mani marathon but I still want to come up with a metallic entry. I think I might try orange and gold. My skills dont go much farther than dots, flowers or tips haha. Time to look on Pinterest I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see the new colors tomorrow!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I showed them what I wrote to Richard yesterday and asked them to move on. Cause nothing was going to come of this. Guess what they drop the drama today. They can decide for themselves to buy or not to buy from Richard. Its everyone's right to their own opinion. You can ask Richard what I wrote since he has a girl in my group that reports everything to him.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Also anyone can find Makeuptalk.com. I don't think the webpage is a secret since Starlooks talks about.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol!!! ^^^


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Also if you think there are trolls and problem makers then you have way to much time on yours hands. If people want to cause trouble. They would do it here as well on their facebook. Oh also their twitter. I do have a question for Richard. why friend people you are having problems with on twitter? Make no sense to me.

Anyway back to polish were we should really be talking about. How is Bondi for dotting?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old








Awwwwwww, that is the CUTEST little Uptown Gal ever! Or at least her toesies are! lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

Sam sure seems to know a lot about these things huh? Oh but anyway back to polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Also if you think there are trolls and problem makers then you have way to much time on yours hands. If people want to cause trouble. They would do it here as well on their facebook. Oh also their twitter. I do have a question for Richard. why friend people you are having problems with on twitter? Make no sense to me. Anyway back to polish were we should really be talking about. How is Bondi for dotting?


 I haven't used Bondi for dotting, but if you look back at the Bondi August and September threads you will see l lots of really great manis with Bondi polishes.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Scooby,

When you are a blogger you have to know about everything. Its part of the rules of being a blogger.

Which I am sure other bloggers agree.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need some nail-spiration! I've been drawing blanks lately. I think the shift in seasons (at least in MN) has me confused! Lol. I'm behind in the mani marathon but I still want to come up with a metallic entry. I think I might try orange and gold. My skills dont go much farther than dots, flowers or tips haha. Time to look on Pinterest I guess





Can't wait to see the new colors tomorrow!

How about a ruffian style manicure with a metallic half-moon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Picture from All Lacquered Up blog:


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't used Bondi for dotting, but if you look back at the Bondi August and September threads you will see l lots of really great manis with Bondi polishes.
Great to know I got a lovely NYPD I am going to pair up with Fuschia-istic.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

I must have missed that in the blogger handbook...
 
 
So anyway. Color choosing ceremony tomorrow night!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also if you think there are trolls and problem makers then you have way to much time on yours hands. If people want to cause trouble. *They would do it here as well *on their facebook. Oh also their twitter. I do have a question for Richard. why friend people you are having problems with on twitter? Make no sense to me.

Anyway back to polish were we should really be talking about. How is Bondi for dotting?
You are wrong about people causing trouble here, we have VERY strict forum rules, and those people would be banned the moment they start causing drama and insulting other forum members. Which is why I much prefer MUT to any Facebook groups for beauty swaps and discussions, people are just classier and more mature here.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> Also if you think there are trolls and problem makers then you have way to much time on yours hands. If people want to cause trouble. They would do it here as well on their facebook. Oh also their twitter. I do have a question for Richard. why friend people you are having problems with on twitter? Make no sense to me. Anyway back to polish were we should really be talking about. How is Bondi for dotting?





> Great to know I got a lovely NYPD I am going to pair up with Fuschia-istic.


 I have used Bondi for dots &amp; loved it! Fuschia-istic &amp; NYPD sound like a great combo. I'd love to see pics! I draw a great deal of inspiration from people who are much more talented than I am here on MUT! I think I'll be putting on Strawberry Fields tonight. I don't really have the time or patience for any nail art tonight, so I'll just do a plain-jane mani.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old







Awwwwwww, that is the CUTEST little Uptown Gal ever! Or at least her toesies are! lol






Thanks! I love that she actually will sit and let me paint her toes, so fun :-D


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

I think I may be the only one who never has the desire to do nail art, the most adventurous I get with my nails is layering a glitter over a cream or metallic. Lol! I think the stuff you ladies come up with is amazing but not really for me, I generally prefer solid nails. I'll give my daughter polka dots, but that's about as skilled as I get. Haha!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may be the only one who never has the desire to do nail art, the most adventurous I get with my nails is layering a glitter over a cream or metallic. Lol! I think the stuff you ladies come up with is amazing but not really for me, I generally prefer solid nails. I'll give my daughter polka dots, but that's about as skilled as I get. Haha! 

I know what you mean, my sister thinks nail art is tacky, and of course she is entitled to her opinion. 

I personally like nail art as a hobby, but I don't wear my "creations" outside of the house, except on special days (like 4th of July mani), because nail art just doesn't fit well with my everyday style.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old






LOVE DEM CHUBBY TOES!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know what you mean, my sister thinks nail art is tacky, and of course she is entitled to her opinion. 

I personally like nail art as a hobby, but I don't wear my "creations" outside of the house, except on special days (like 4th of July mani), because nail art just doesn't fit well with my everyday style.

See, I think I may go a TAD past doing crazy, unexpected beauty things. When I go to work, my coworkers say: Ok! Let's see what the nail design is today, and what color eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow you're wearing!

LOL I feel so entertaining


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

> I know what you mean, my sister thinks nail art is tacky, and of course she is entitled to her opinion.Â  I personally like nail art as a hobby, but I don't wear my "creations" outside of the house, except on special days (like 4th of July mani), because nail art just doesn't fit well with my everyday style.


 I love all the great nail art I see here and out and about, but I keep my nails pretty simple. Its just my style. But I love other people's style too.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may be the only one who never has the desire to do nail art, the most adventurous I get with my nails is layering a glitter over a cream or metallic. Lol! I think the stuff you ladies come up with is amazing but not really for me, I generally prefer solid nails. I'll give my daughter polka dots, but that's about as skilled as I get. Haha! 

I know what you mean, my sister thinks nail art is tacky, and of course she is entitled to her opinion. 

I personally like nail art as a hobby, but I don't wear my "creations" outside of the house, except on special days (like 4th of July mani), because nail art just doesn't fit well with my everyday style.


Aww I definitely don't think it is tacky! I'm one of those people who hardly wears patterns outside of basic stripes, polka dots and the occasional chevron - but about 90% of my wardrobe is solid colors. Lol! Who knows though, maybe one day I'll start trying to learn to do some basic things, especially after all the inspiration I see here! Scooby's latest rainbow mani using the floss picker is awesome, I might try and do a rainbow on my ring fingers or something!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

I love nail art...I can't draw, paint a picture, sing, speak a foreign language, play an instrument,or excell at a sport, but nail art? That I can do..and I love to show it off lol! And thanks for the compliment Cari!!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I think I may go a TAD past doing crazy, unexpected beauty things. When I go to work, my coworkers say: Ok! Let's see what the nail design is today, and what color eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow you're wearing!

LOL I feel so entertaining





Yep, if you and I were co-workers I would totally join the crowd and inspect you every day just like that, while wearing my nudes and neutrals and a one-color mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I'll go home, open my closet full of colors, and paint rainbows on my face and nails! 

I know it makes no sense, because I'm a beauty blogger, but I actually don't like getting much attention IRL and prefer being an observer instead.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I think I may go a TAD past doing crazy, unexpected beauty things. When I go to work, my coworkers say: Ok! Let's see what the nail design is today, and what color eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow you're wearing!

LOL I feel so entertaining





Yep, if you and I were co-workers I would totally join the crowd and inspect you every day just like that, while wearing my nudes and neutrals and a one-color mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I'll go home, open my closet full of colors, and paint rainbows on my face and nails! 

I know it makes no sense, because I'm a beauty blogger, but I actually don't like getting much attention IRL and prefer being an observer instead.







LOL! My 4 year old just came up and saw that gif and goes "MOM! That's what I want to be for Halloween!". She was just talking about wanting to be either a horse or a rainbow so I guess that fits ;-)


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love nail art...I can't draw, paint a picture, sing, speak a foreign language, play an instrument,or excell at a sport, but nail art? That I can do..and I love to show it off lol!

And thanks for the compliment Cari!!

You're welcome! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old







LOVE DEM CHUBBY TOES!!!!
Aww thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL! My 4 year old just came up and saw that gif and goes "MOM! That's what I want to be for Halloween!". She was just talking about wanting to be either a horse or a rainbow so I guess that fits ;-) 

LOL! What can I say, MUT is an endless source of inspiration for all ages!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL! My 4 year old just came up and saw that gif and goes "MOM! That's what I want to be for Halloween!". She was just talking about wanting to be either a horse or a rainbow so I guess that fits ;-) 

LOL! What can I say, MUT is an endless source of inspiration for all ages! 


Indeed :-D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL! My 4 year old just came up and saw that gif and goes "MOM! That's what I want to be for Halloween!". She was just talking about wanting to be either a horse or a rainbow so I guess that fits ;-) 

LOL PERFECT!



Begin the costume planning!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok I gathered all my Bondi polishes (I only have 5) and did my Skittle Mani.
 




Starting with Pinkie and heading toward thumb: Teal Magnolia, Uptown Girl, Fushia-tastic, Lady Liberty and Top of the Rock.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old







Oh, Cari .... that is soooooo precious! Starting her out right ... our youngest Bondi Girl???


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ladies lets please keep it respectful and about polish. I plan on ordering a couple for two of my friends that have never tried it. I learned long time not to lend out polish if I want it back, lol. They only use Zoya at the moment. I love Zoya but also use Bondi and Julep.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know what you mean, my sister thinks nail art is tacky, and of course she is entitled to her opinion. 

I personally like nail art as a hobby, but I don't wear my "creations" outside of the house, except on special days (like 4th of July mani), because nail art just doesn't fit well with my everyday style.

Anastasia, that is such a waste of talent ... you should have some fantastically glamorous job where you show your artistic talent off every single day!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I think I may go a TAD past doing crazy, unexpected beauty things. When I go to work, my coworkers say: Ok! Let's see what the nail design is today, and what color eyeliner/mascara/eyeshadow you're wearing!

LOL I feel so entertaining





That's 'cause you are, dahling!!!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love nail art...I can't draw, paint a picture, sing, speak a foreign language, play an instrument,or excell at a sport, but nail art? That I can do..and I love to show it off lol!

And thanks for the compliment Cari!!

You are absolutely RIGHT, Scooby! You are fantastically talented at nail art ... we are so lucky that you like to show them off, too!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

GORGEOUS! But you need more colors .... j/t!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you! I know and agree I definitely need more colors! I have a feeling I will be making up for lost time in October with subs and coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
GORGEOUS! But you need more colors .... j/t!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I almost dread seeing the email tomorrow ...... I know me and I CANNOT pick just three ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's 'cause you are, dahling!!!

:irouettes and takes a bow::





LOL!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 27, 2013)

I plan on justifying however many I get to the husband as "If I only picked x number, the ones I did not pick would feel sad and neglected.  You cannot seperate them, so I had to get them all!"  I will keep you posted on how that works out!  Luckily since I did not order this month and next month is the birthday month, it will be easy to have him be generous!  Haha

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I almost dread seeing the email tomorrow ...... I know me and I CANNOT pick just three ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> Yep,Â if you and I were co-workers I would totally join the crowd and inspect you every day just like that, while wearing my nudes and neutrals and a one-color mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I'll go home, open my closet full of colors, and paint rainbows on my face and nails!Â  I know it makes no sense, because I'm a beauty blogger, but I actually don't like getting much attention IRL and prefer being an observer instead.


 Omg. That gif just made me SO HAPPY!


> Ladies lets please keep it respectful and about polish. I plan on ordering a couple for two of my friends that have never tried it. I learned long time not to lend out polish if I want it back, lol. They only use Zoya at the moment. I love Zoya but also use Bondi and Julep.


 Those are my 3 loves! I totally agree with your policy of not lending polish. If someone wants to come to my house &amp; let me treat them to a mani in the color of their choice, I'd be glad to acquiesce. My polish is not leaving my house!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

What's your blog?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Scooby,

When you are a blogger you have to know about everything. Its part of the rules of being a blogger.

Which I am sure other bloggers agree.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Jenn, isn't it funny how SOFT husbands can be when it comes to your birthday month? I have to be careful not to take advantage of mine's genorosity, he gets so GIVING. That's the only time, though!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I must have missed that in the blogger handbook...


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Your blog and I Feel Polished were the first nail polish blogs I found.  I really had no idea there were people out there blogging about nail polish!  I'm pretty sure I've copied a bunch of your manis.   You complete me. 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love nail art...I can't draw, paint a picture, sing, speak a foreign language, play an instrument,or excell at a sport, but nail art? That I can do..and I love to show it off lol!

And thanks for the compliment Cari!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

> How about a ruffian style manicure with a metallic half-moon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PictureÂ from All Lacquered Up blog: Â


 Thanks for the pic OiiO, that's really pretty. I still have yet to try that but it's fun to see you guys master all this fun nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

I think Richard said there only 3 new colors being introduced for October...being that I've already bought all the colors from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections that I want...it should be an easy choice for me this month lol.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Thanks! I love that she actually will sit and let me paint her toes, so fun :-D


 That's awesome! Mine is 15 months old and I get her while she's in the highchair. She's worn Fuschia-istic and Lady Liberty so far, and they've both looked amazing on her.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

No, he said 5.  Plus we can still pick from spring/summer and the fall ones we're late in getting.   I know I'm grabbing up the Haters for sure.  I don't know how I'm going to choose the 2 others.  I can't get a second box this month or my husband will divorce my expensive, nail polish buying ass!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Richard said there only 3 new colors being introduced for October...being that I've already bought all the colors from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections that I want...it should be an easy choice for me this month lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 27, 2013)

> > I think Richard said there only 3 new colors being introduced for October...being that I've already bought all the colors from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections that I want...it should be an easy choice for me this month lol.


 You're right, I read it wrong lol "There are three colors that are the feature of the October box, but we are actually launching five." Ok then it might be harder than I thought....eeps!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!


----------



## Smileys (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!

Congratulations on being finished - that is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Richard said there only 3 new colors being introduced for October...being that I've already bought all the colors from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections that I want...it should be an easy choice for me this month lol.

Scooby, I think there is going to be FIVE new colors ... can't remember where I read that...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!

Congratulations! That's such wonderful news to hear, I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Scooby, I think there is going to be FIVE new colors ... can't remember where I read that...

Nevermind .....too late for my old butt any way!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!
Beverley, so happy for you to be finished and ready to celebrate. My mother is a 6-year survivor as of last month. All the radiation took a big toll on her bones though. She wil be 75 in December and can barely get around where she was very healthy and engergetic before breast cancer treatment. And she can't do anything with the way her hair has grown back in ... it is curly on one side at the back and straight on the other side. I think there is a bad gene in her family. She had an aunt with breast cancer and so many, many cousins....it can't be a coincidence because they are scattered all over and none of them grew up in the same environment. Bondi definitely appears to have a beautiful set of polishes for Breast Cancer Awareness...can't wait to see the colors without a filter.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're right, I read it wrong lol


"There are three colors that are the feature of the October box, but we are actually launching five."

Ok then it might be harder than I thought....eeps!
There's still a pink in the fall/winter release that I want for next spring, so..... It plus the five newest colors means I'll prolly want two boxes again.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Is there any way to change the payment card that they charge for a monthly sub?  Cause they isn't any money on the card i used last month right now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I used dental floss picks just for fun to see how it would look lol!





That is an awesome idea. I would never look at them and think. Nail art tool! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did not love them.  I cringed every time I saw some woman post about how wonderful Christian Grey is and how they want a man just like him.  He reads as a text book domestic abuser.  I thought the writing was like something a horny adolescent would write...in other words, completely immature.  The repetition was crazy stupid.

From a review on Amazon:

Ana says "Jeez" 81 times and "oh my" 72 times. She "blushes" or "flushes" 125 times, including 13 that are "scarlet," 6 that are "crimson," and one that is "stars and stripes red." (I can't even imagine.) Ana "peeks up" at Christian 13 times, and there are 9 references to Christian's "hooded eyes," 7 to his "long index finger," and 25 to how "hot" he is (including four recurrences of the epic declarative sentence "He's so freaking hot."). Christian's "mouth presses into a hard line" 10 times. Characters "murmur" 199 times, "mutter" 49 times, and "whisper" 195 times (doesn't anyone just talk?), "clamber" on/in/out of things 21 times, and "smirk" 34 times. Christian and Ana also "gasp" 46 times and experience 18 "breath hitches," suggesting a need for prompt intervention by paramedics. Finally, in a remarkable bit of symmetry, our hero and heroine exchange 124 "grins" and 124 "frowns"... which, by the way, seems an awful lot of frowning for a woman who experiences "intense," "body-shattering," "delicious," "violent," "all-consuming," "turbulent," "agonizing" and "exhausting" orgasms on just about every page.
I really enjoyed them.



My guilty pleasure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  NOW, what's everybody going to wear on their nails this weekend?  I just put on Tavern on the for the first time and LOVE IT.

I am still wearing Horny Mistress with black stamping. I hate to take off a nice manicure when it hasn't chipped or wore off a little. Problem with Bondi is you may have to wait over a week to do your nails again. lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uptown Girl. As worn by my 16 month old






So sweet!

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!
Congratulations! Cancer is so scary. I am a 6 year survivor of cervical cancer. Best wishes to you and your aunt.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought I'd share a pic of my Bondi boys today. My 8 yo chose Blue Skies and my 6 yo wanted Fuschia-istic and Starry Night on alternating fingers.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there any way to change the payment card that they charge for a monthly sub?  Cause they isn't any money on the card i used last month right now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nikki, the fastest way is to go to Bondi's website and click on the chat box...not sure if it is being manned over the weekend, but if not, you could go first thing Monday morning. Or contact them via email.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought I'd share a pic of my Bondi boys today. My 8 yo chose Blue Skies and my 6 yo wanted Fuschia-istic and Starry Night on alternating fingers.





oooh, I have been discriiminating .... those are beautiful manis, Bondi Boys! I'm partial to Blue Skies though ... it makes me want to lie back on a pallet in the grass and daydream.....


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 28, 2013)

So yeah, still waiting on your blog url.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Scooby,

When you are a blogger you have to know about everything. Its part of the rules of being a blogger.

Which I am sure other bloggers agree.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 28, 2013)

> > Â  Scooby, When you are a blogger you have to know about everything. Its part of the rules of being a blogger. Which I am sure other bloggers agree.


 Not allowed to post it here....but in a pm maybe


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not allowed to post it here....but in a pm maybe

She can flaunt it in her signature, she has enough forum posts already.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all, sorry for interrupting your dreams of October boxes but I wasn't sure of where else to post. I've been wanting a gun-metal polish and have been debating Bondi's City Slickers and Zoya's Freja for a few weeks now. I've never seen either in person and haven't had much luck with finding any comparison swatches. Does anyone have these two and would you mind showing me what they look like side-by-side? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Sorry I was out yesterday. Here it is http://lovinglifefun.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, sorry for interrupting your dreams of October boxes but I wasn't sure of where else to post. I've been wanting a gun-metal polish and have been debating Bondi's City Slickers and Zoya's Freja for a few weeks now. I've never seen either in person and haven't had much luck with finding any comparison swatches. Does anyone have these two and would you mind showing me what they look like side-by-side? 

Thanks!
Bondi's City Slicker is more silver and  Zoya Freja is more purple.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Bondi's City Slicker is more silver andÂ  Zoya Freja is more purple.


 That's not very helpful as a comparison. I think she was wondering if one person could show the two colors under the same conditions in the same light. I'm curious to see a comparison myself.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's not very helpful as a comparison. I think she was wondering if one person could show the two colors under the same conditions in the same light. I'm curious to see a comparison myself.

That's right, I was looking for where I could see them in the same light. I've noticed that both of these can look rather different from picture to picture, which is part of the problem in helping me choose. I wasn't sure if anyone had both of these, but I figured my best chance for anything Bondi-related was this group! =D


----------



## plumplant (Sep 28, 2013)

jeez, who has that much time on their hands??? ^^^^^^

People are crazy. 

(referring to the people who created the FB group)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 28, 2013)

.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Richarddddd, where are the emailssss!!! I'm so impatient, I want to pick my polishes already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Richarddddd, where are the emailssss!!! I'm so impatient, I want to pick my polishes already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been thinking the same thing. I hope we don't have to wait until Sunday night.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been thinking the same thing. I hope we don't have to wait until Sunday night.

That would be torture!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That would be torture! 





OMG that smiley just cracks me up! LOL Everytime I see it, I'm like..where could it possibly be used in a conversation to where it'd be perfect.....I think you did it Anastasia! LOL


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Just checking in .......Richard? Oh, Richard ........ we're waiting ............ you've got thousands of women home on a Saturday night just waiting to see what you've got to show us ... now that's real power! LOL!!!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm excited and I'm not even getting a box in October. I have to skip, too many extra expenses with my middle's birthday and Halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I will have the 2 boxes of beautiful September colors to enjoy until November when I can hopefully get my next box then! Can't wait to see the new colors and what you all choose &lt;3


----------



## autopilot (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO I know, that's what a friend of mine just said! She only has 17 Facebook friends too.....fake account? Too bizarre!

I only have 1 friend on FB: my brother. I just re-opened FB (hate it) to keep tabs on him because he never sends emails but updates FB all the time. I would never know what he's up to otherwise. I also use a contraction of my name as I have no use for adding all the "Real people" in my life and quitting FB for the reasons I did 3 years ago.

As a side bonus, I can now "like" the companies I want in order to enter contests that you miss out on when not having FB. I win.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I only have 1 friend on FB: my brother. I just re-opened FB (hate it) to keep tabs on him because he never sends emails but updates FB all the time. I would never know what he's up to otherwise. I also use a contraction of my name as I have no use for adding all the "Real people" in my life and quitting FB for the reasons I did 3 years ago.

As a side bonus, I can now "like" the companies I want in order to enter contests that you miss out on when not having FB. I win.

autopilot, I am in the processing of streamlining my net usage by setting up user profiles for my personal and family life and another one or two for my nail obsession and styles I like, both hair, makeup, fashion, and decorating. I had one FB account for all of this stuff and it has gotten so huge that I avoid most of it. It'll take my awhile to get everything set up the way I want it and then I have to get in an OCD mood to do it! LOL!

Meanwhile, we wait .... anyone besides me starting to think the email is not coming tonight? It's almost 8pm in NY. Richard really needs to set a definite deadline for the unveilings and then a deadline for the selection to be over. Something he needs to think seriously about going forward....


----------



## autopilot (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back to polish!

Does anyone know how Strawberry Fields compares to Julep's Nan (shade wise) ?? 

I'm just catching up on this thread so apologies if this is late, but...

I find them to be very similar but Nan is a little... dirtier, if that makes sense. SF is brighter, cleaner. Depends on the look you're going for.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally caught up on reading everything. Beautiful manis everyone!!! Cannot wait for tomorrow's e-mails. Will absolutely be getting the pinks for breast cancer awareness month!!! I had a double mastectomy in January. My aunt had hers last November. 3 surgeries later, I am finished!!! My hair has regrown, turned 30, and it is time to celebrate and show support with amazing nail polishes!!!

(((hugs)))

My MIL is a 10-year survivor.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Meanwhile, we wait .... anyone besides me starting to think the email is not coming tonight? It's almost 8pm in NY. Richard really needs to set a definite deadline for the unveilings and then a deadline for the selection to be over. Something he needs to think seriously about going forward....


 This. I realize this is a new service they are offering, but this is the third month.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This. I realize this is a new service they are offering, but this is the third month.

Well, technically, for the first month, they did start on a specific date, even though they didn't post an end date.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Going to bed early tonight, ladies. My son's birthday was today and we have a scavenger hunt. He was too old for it, but we all had lots of fun watching him! He was a good sport about it. Will check in tomorrow morning to see if I missed the colors being unveiled.


----------



## swimsalot (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on removers. I plan to do and NYPD base manicure with Brickroad roses. I hope it comes out alright.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the advice on removers. I plan to do and NYPD base manicure with Brickroad roses. I hope it comes out alright.

I'm sure it will be beautiful ... those were my high school colors!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Anybody remember my two broken index fingernails from my Diet Coke addictions? I broke down a little while ago and cut the others (which had gotten really long for the first time in a long, long time) and cut all my nails back as far as I could go. Time for a fresh start and to remember the golden rule: Your Nails Are Jewels, Not Tools!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2013)

While I am excited about my voucher I am trying to be paitent and hold off on using it, in hopes that after the boxes ship this month the colors for this month will be available!  I am going to try and wait until 10/15 or when boxes start shipping!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I am excited about my voucher I am trying to be paitent and hold off on using it, in hopes that after the boxes ship this month the colors for this month will be available!  I am going to try and wait until 10/15 or when boxes start shipping!

Alas, I could not wait ... lol ... what else is new? I used mine last night!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha I don't blame you!  I was sooo tempted and kept filling and unfilling my cart but I am hoping to get Cuff me or like a lady but they are not "availble" yet.  Le sigh.  If they do not show up I will put them in next month's box or something!  I do not want to let a good coupon pass me by!

Can't wait till all you ladies start getting your boxes!  I want to see the pretties!  And the beauty extras!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Alas, I could not wait ... lol ... what else is new? I used mine last night!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Where the new colors still unavailable if you went in through the selection email?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know I didn't even try (palms forehead)!  Off to try that now.

Thanks for making the papery green stuff fly out of my wallet faster Angi! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where the new colors still unavailable if you went in through the selection email?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cuff Me was described by whoever is working FB for Bondi today as a metallic taupe.

Thanks, Angi, for letting me know I didn't miss anything, reading through all this, about Like A Lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I described Cuff Me as a metallic taupe in my own mind too, though I added the words pink and champagne to it too, because it looks like it has those overtones. Of course, we won't really know until we have it on our nails.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey Monika! 

Here are some tips on handling awful formulas:


Make sure you apply the polish in *very* thin layers. Like, the first coat should be barely visible (esp if it's a light polish, like CPB)
Allow each consecutive layer to dry completely
For white and bright polishes alternate each color coat with a coat of matte base, it will even out the color and the streaks
Repeat until desired opacity

My Central Park Blossom order shipped earlier today, and I'll make sure to post swatches when it comes. I really like the color, and I'll do anything to make its horrid formula work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm at coat number 4, and put some Nubar Diamont in between 2 and 3 (I doubt if that helped anything other than getting it to dry and harden a bit so I could do a few things). I pretty certain I still didn't do things thinly enough; and I don't have any matte base (do you mean like a matte topcoat used as a base or do you mean something else?), and I'll need at least a coat 5, and potentially 6. Thank-you very much for the details - I agree it is a beautiful colour. And it will be even better on me, I think, in the dead of Winter or in early Spring when I have no tan. It's just 'that kind' of colour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll look forward to seeing your success with it.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm at coat number 4, and put some Nubar Diamont in between 2 and 3 (I doubt if that helped anything other than getting it to dry and harden a bit so I could do a few things). I pretty certain I still didn't do things thinly enough; and I don't have any matte base (do you mean like a matte topcoat used as a base or do you mean something else?), and I'll need at least a coat 5, and potentially 6. Thank-you very much for the details - I agree it is a beautiful colour. And it will be even better on me, I think, in the dead of Winter or in early Spring when I have no tan. It's just 'that kind' of colour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll look forward to seeing your success with it.

Monika, I used a matte topcoat between shades of white, so this is probably what Anastasia meant.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay selection time!  I chose Cuff Me, Police Box, and Girl on Top.  With my voucher, I got Strawberry Fields &amp; Top of the Rock (but had to pay $3.99 for shipping.... oh well). I've been searching for the perfect grey, and I hope TotR is the one.  October's gonna be a goooooood polish month!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my email, 4 beautiful colors to choose from.

Richard, will we be able to add on additional boxes?

Hi Jessica, 

We are actually holding off on the additional box as we want to wait till Septembers and Octobers boxes have shipped. It wouldn't be appropriate given the recent delays to market an additional box. We will send out an email if we do decided to move forward with the additional box later in October. 

--James


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think my monitor needs to be color-calibrated. Seriously. I noticed someone posted Tavern on the in a picture somewhere yesterday and it looked like a shade of blue. I have it here and it is definitely a dark teal green. What I'm wondering about the new selections is this: Is Glitz &amp; Glam a metallic red or a metallic deep dark pink?

Hi there Angie, 

Glitz &amp; Glam is more of a metallic raspberry color, hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

--James


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Richard... Could you describe what Glitz 'n Glam looks like? Is it a red, pink, or combination of the two?


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich

Sorry, Richard, I can't stick around tonight. I have to be up early in the am. I'm sure you will answer everything that people are wondering. And I hope you don't scroll past where I nominated GIRL ON TOP to be BONDI's SIGNATURE COLOR, such as NARS Orgasm. Although, the more I look at it, the more Cuff Me (which I described as a mink metallic yesterday) is really going to be a HUGE seller if it swatches as well in real life as it looks on the screen!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Richard... Could you describe what Glitz 'n Glam looks like? Is it a red, pink, or combination of the two?


 Nevermind... just saw James posted on this. Thank you!!! Cannot wait. The colors look beautiful.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really wish there were swatches. Swatches (even Julep swatches) really help me make a decision regarding nail polish. Torn between canceling or just skipping until things get smoothed out.

This is something that is in the works and something that we know needs to happen, we apologize for the delay as we know this is a very popular request. 

-- James


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay selection time!  I chose Cuff Me, Police Box, and Girl on Top.  With my voucher, I got Strawberry Fields &amp; Top of the Rock (but had to pay $3.99 for shipping.... oh well). I've been searching for the perfect grey, and I hope TotR is the one.  October's gonna be a goooooood polish month! 





Ah yes, you confirm what I suspected - shipping, blech, yuck. Top of the Rock is definitely a beautiful grey colour. It's even better than I expected, and I will be wearing it a lot this Winter, well after I finish doing a whole bunch of manis!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I never got an email....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi Lily,

Just want to make sure that you received your email. If not, email us at [email protected]

--James


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Richard... Could you describe what Glitz 'n Glam looks like? Is it a red, pink, or combination of the two?

Hi there, it's a metallic raspberry color so I'm gonna go with a fusion of red and pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich
I know I said I was leaving but ... don't you guys have a store opening tomorrow??? Congratulations and hope you sell out of polish before noon! (Not really ... that would be BAD)! I do hope it goes smoothly! G'nite, now!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I said I was leaving but ... don't you guys have a store opening tomorrow??? Congratulations and hope you sell out of polish before noon! (Not really ... that would be BAD)! I do hope it goes smoothly! G'nite, now!

Hi Angi, that's correct!


----------



## tasertag (Sep 30, 2013)

> I know I said I was leaving but ... don't you guys have a store opening tomorrow??? Congratulations and hope you sell out of polish before noon! (Not really ... that would be BAD)! I do hope it goes smoothly! G'nite, now!





> Hi Angi, that's correct!Â


 Wow, congrats! Best of luck with the new location!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich

Hi - Rich OR James!

Cuff Me (the polish, lol) - metallic greige?  Any pink/rose gold undertones?  Does it lean more silver or gold?

I want this polish JUST for the color name, but I'm worried about it being too close of a dupe for a few I already have (Color Club's Put a Pin in It and Ulta's Bare Minimum) if you look through the pictures in this thread - you can see them all by clicking "View All" under "Recent Images In This Thread" in the upper right-hand corner - I put up pictures of both bottles - would it be close to either of these?

And also, THANK YOU for the voucher.  It has fed my addiction and I can't wait to play with Lady Liberty and Fuschia-istic when they get here!  I'm so excited!

Thanks so much for answering questions!


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich

Hi! Thanks so much for answering questions.  I hate to be a pain, but could you guys answer the questions about when the skip deadline will be seeing as we just have a little over an hour left?


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Hi guys, I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages. Rich


 How would you describe Girl on Top?


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi - Rich OR James!

Cuff Me (the polish, lol) - metallic greige?  Any pink/rose gold undertones?  Does it lean more silver or gold?

I want this polish JUST for the color name, but I'm worried about it being too close of a dupe for a few I already have (Color Club's Put a Pin in It and Ulta's Bare Minimum) if you look through the pictures in this thread - you can see them all by clicking "View All" under "Recent Images In This Thread" in the upper right-hand corner - I put up pictures of both bottles - would it be close to either of these?

And also, THANK YOU for the voucher.  It has fed my addiction and I can't wait to play with Lady Liberty and Fuschia-istic when they get here!  I'm so excited!

Thanks so much for answering questions!

Hi Magicalmom, Cuff Me is metallic taupe, it has a rose undertone and leans more gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's slightly close to the Color Club picture but not identical.

Lady Liberty is one of my favorites!

Rich


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Monika, I used a matte topcoat between shades of white, so this is probably what Anastasia meant.

Yep, thank you Angi, that's exactly what I meant! Matte base/top coat works beautifully for evening out streaky polishes.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi! Thanks so much for answering questions.  I hate to be a pain, but could you guys answer the questions about when the skip deadline will be seeing as we just have a little over an hour left?

Hi credit22, the skip deadline has passed. We have made improvements so that we are not in this position in November and going forward. The reason the deadline was tight is that we need to update the charge date for customer credit cards and this has to be done manually.

We will however honor any request up to Friday 4th for a refund if a customer card has been charged and would like a refund.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How would you describe Girl on Top?

Hi Bonita, that goes on like a deep metallic magenta. Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my email, 4 beautiful colors to choose from.

Richard, will we be able to add on additional boxes?

Hi Jessica, 

We are actually holding off on the additional box as we want to wait till Septembers and Octobers boxes have shipped. It wouldn't be appropriate given the recent delays to market an additional box. We will send out an email if we do decided to move forward with the additional box later in October. 

--James 


Very wise decision!


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, the skip deadline has passed. We have made improvements so that we are not in this position in November and going forward. The reason the deadline was tight is that we need to update the charge date for customer credit cards and this has to be done manually.

We will however honor any request up to Friday 4th for a refund if a customer card has been charged and would like a refund.

Wait, we finally got our (unclear) October email (late) with only twelve hours before the skip deadline? And then when people were asking about the skip deadline all day, we didn't get a response about it until after the deadline had passed?


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys,

I am around for the next few hours. I will be reading posts to catch up, there is a lot so it will take me some time, Please quote this message and ask any questions that you have and I will happily answer them as I am going through the pages.

Rich

Rich/James/Bondi

You guys have been so awesome in your communication. I just want to say that regardless of the culture you've built in responding promptly to customers within social media in various forms, you are so prompt in replying to any/all communications. For such a small company, it seems you have many loyal customers and to reach out to each one individually is a huge feat. I am baffled when I read things that state there is radio silence, as I've read quite a few messages from your company each day, it seems. No other company would be that vocal and communicate directly with their customers. Bravo.

Some people will never be happy, and as a retail warrior, while there are things I don't agree with regarding recent events with unhappy ex-customers, you have gone above and beyond to compensate for the September delay and I am looking forward to my two September boxes and my one October box... and the polishes ordered with the 15$ voucher. (11 Bondi polishes coming my way, yippee!) The compensation is beyond fair, unnecessary, and I thank you for it. 

Thanks for being awesome, I have no shortage of confidence that come November, all of the kinks will be worked out and the hurdles of today will fade into obscurity. Keep it up.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 30, 2013)

Have to show off my first gradient mani here, since it's all Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, we finally got our (unclear) October email (late) with only twelve hours before the skip deadline? And then when people were asking about the skip deadline all day, we didn't get a response about it until after the deadline had passed?

Hi credit22, we spent today responding to all customers who had contacted us via email, telephone and live chat.

Unfortunately, this was my first opportunity to respond directly on MuT. I have had a member of my team working on our customer service email tonight to ensure that any customers who wish to skip are skipped without their card being charged.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Rich/James/Bondi

You guys have been so awesome in your communication. I just want to say that regardless of the culture you've built in responding promptly to customers within social media in various forms, you are so prompt in replying to any/all communications. For such a small company, it seems you have many loyal customers and to reach out to each one individually is a huge feat. I am baffled when I read things that state there is radio silence, as I've read quite a few messages from your company each day, it seems. No other company would be that vocal and communicate directly with their customers. Bravo.

Some people will never be happy, and as a retail warrior, while there are things I don't agree with regarding recent events with unhappy ex-customers, you have gone above and beyond to compensate for the September delay and I am looking forward to my two September boxes and my one October box... and the polishes ordered with the 15$ voucher. (11 Bondi polishes coming my way, yippee!) The compensation is beyond fair, unnecessary, and I thank you for it. 

Thanks for being awesome, I have no shortage of confidence_* that come November, all of the kinks will be worked out and the hurdles of today will fade into obscurity. Keep it up.*_
Bondi, the polish, is so excellent, and Bondi, the company, is so good, that I think we all overlook sometimes that they are just starting out in the subscription service business (even though they are not new to retail). If they are THIS good in the beginning, can you imagine how FREAKING INCREDIBLE they are going to be in 2 years time?!?!?!? And we get to be here to see it happen!


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, we spent today responding to all customers who had contacted us via email, telephone and live chat.

Unfortunately, this was my first opportunity to respond directly on MuT. I have had a member of my team working on our customer service email tonight to ensure that any customers who wish to skip are skipped without their card being charged.

So is it still possible to skip?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So is it still possible to skip?
He said it is too late to skip, you will be charged but you can request a refund of said charge up to this Friday the 4th if you wish to skip October.


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have to show off my first gradient mani here, since it's all Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS MANI! It reminds of those raspberry lemonade slushes that McDonald's sells in the summertime!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Rich/James/Bondi

You guys have been so awesome in your communication. I just want to say that regardless of the culture you've built in responding promptly to customers within social media in various forms, you are so prompt in replying to any/all communications. For such a small company, it seems you have many loyal customers and to reach out to each one individually is a huge feat. I am baffled when I read things that state there is radio silence, as I've read quite a few messages from your company each day, it seems. No other company would be that vocal and communicate directly with their customers. Bravo.

Some people will never be happy, and as a retail warrior, while there are things I don't agree with regarding recent events with unhappy ex-customers, you have gone above and beyond to compensate for the September delay and I am looking forward to my two September boxes and my one October box... and the polishes ordered with the 15$ voucher. (11 Bondi polishes coming my way, yippee!) The compensation is beyond fair, unnecessary, and I thank you for it. 

Thanks for being awesome, I have no shortage of confidence that come November, all of the kinks will be worked out and the hurdles of today will fade into obscurity. Keep it up.

dousedingin - first, awesome screen name! Favorite tipple! I agree with your comments about our engagement with recent events. When we're outside of the "war zone" we have great perspective on how things are being handled. When were in the thick of it, we sometimes cannot see the wood for the trees.

My team and especially I have learned lessons. We have gained insight that sometimes it's worth letting people speak untruths as the quality of product and service will prevail.

I see the frustrations that customers have and as a business we are very pro-active to ensure that we resolve those frustrations promptly. We are hiring more staff and placing stronger demands on our business partners to ensure that we can continue to deliver a high level and prompt service.

Rich


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS MANI! It reminds of those raspberry lemonade slushes that McDonald's sells in the summertime!

Angi, you said you were going to bed! In other news, this mani is a-mazing and makes me wanna eat candy (which I should not as I have gained too much weight!)


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 30, 2013)

> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS MANI! It reminds of those raspberry lemonade slushes that McDonald's sells in the summertime!


 Thanks, Angi! Yum, one of those slushes would be great right now- I'm not ready to give up summer!


----------



## credit22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He said it is too late to skip, you will be charged but you can request a refund of said charge up to this Friday the 4th if you wish to skip October.

Okay, thanks! I wasn't sure whether you could request a refund if you hadn't sent an email yesterday. I hadn't decided about whether I wanted to skip or not since my finances are ever changing (I'm a student).

Bondi, I really don't want to be a pain. I really love your polish and all of the work you've done so far in terms of customer service. And I also look forward to more Bondi polish. I just would prefer more clarity especially about something as important as skips. Having hard deadlines and knowing that a long time in advance would help a lot in that regard.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 30, 2013)

> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS MANI! It reminds of those raspberry lemonade slushes that McDonald's sells in the summertime!


 Beautiful mani and I need one of those slushies!!!


----------



## angismith (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi, you said you were going to bed! In other news, this mani is a-mazing and makes me wanna eat candy (which I should not as I have gained too much weight!)

I know, I know .... you need to go to though if you're going to be bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at that store opening tomorrow! I know I will have swollen eyes from lack of sleep if I make it to my appt. at 8:45. WHY did I make an appt. that early?!?!? Alright, I'm really going ... there were several questions unanswered about Like a Lady. Opaqueness, shimmer, comparison to other pinks in collection.... I'm going, I'm going!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Angi, you said you were going to bed! In other news, this mani is a-mazing and makes me wanna eat candy (which I should not as I have gained too much weight!)


 Awwww, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I better get myself to bed before I start craving candy too! You people are all making me hungry and I don't need it either!


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So is it still possible to skip?

credit22 yes it is. HOWEVER, (I put that in caps to express to importance), at 00:01 cards will be charged, BUT we will cancel charges/refund charged up to and including the 4th October.

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi, the polish, is so excellent, and Bondi, the company, is so good, that I think we all overlook sometimes that they are just starting out in the subscription service business (even though they are not new to retail). If they are THIS good in the beginning, can you imagine how FREAKING INCREDIBLE they are going to be in 2 years time?!?!?!? And we get to be here to see it happen!

angi, thank you for your support. We know where our mistakes have been and there is a saying that is too rude to repeat here but it goes along the line of ... once, shame on you, .... twice shame on me. We are working very very hard to ensure that our customer service is adequately manned to provide prompt responses, that production and shipping is mapped out and planned with military precision and a number of other business critical functions are addressed and running smoothly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, thanks! I wasn't sure whether you could request a refund if you hadn't sent an email yesterday. I hadn't decided about whether I wanted to skip or not since my finances are ever changing (I'm a student).

Bondi, I really don't want to be a pain. I really love your polish and all of the work you've done so far in terms of customer service. And I also look forward to more Bondi polish. I just would prefer more clarity especially about something as important as skips. Having hard deadlines and knowing that a long time in advance would help a lot in that regard.

credit22, you're not a pain! We realize that things have been very fluid recently and collectively we like some certainty in our life, life "when can I paint my nails that awesome color!". We have worked very hard to ensure going forward that we are prompt and clear with our communication and that things are not a rush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
dousedingin - first, awesome screen name! Favorite tipple! I agree with your comments about our engagement with recent events. When we're outside of the "war zone" we have great perspective on how things are being handled. When were in the thick of it, we sometimes cannot see the wood for the trees.

My team and especially I have learned lessons. We have gained insight that sometimes it's worth letting people speak untruths as the quality of product and service will prevail.

I see the frustrations that customers have and as a business we are very pro-active to ensure that we resolve those frustrations promptly. We are hiring more staff and placing stronger demands on our business partners to ensure that we can continue to deliver a high level and prompt service.

Rich

It's also a reference to Placebo lyrics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QML71sBu1E

Water under the bridge now! I am excited to continue supporting your company in a small way and to see you grow!


----------



## credit22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
credit22 yes it is. HOWEVER, (I put that in caps to express to importance), at 00:01 cards will be charged, BUT we will cancel charges/refund charged up to and including the 4th October.

Hope this helps.

Rich

Yes, very much so! I just needed that clarification  Thank you so much for dealing with my questions. I know you guys have been totally inundated with questions and things to do. I can't wait to see how awesome you'll be once all of the kinks are worked out. Looking forward to my 5 polishes on the way


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's also a reference to Placebo lyrics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QML71sBu1E

Water under the bridge now! I am excited to continue supporting your company in a small way and to see you grow!

I. LOVE. PLACEBO! I was a 90's addict to their music as a teenager! Thank you for your support. We will make missteps, but being called out on them keeps us (and me) grounded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I. LOVE. PLACEBO! I was a 90's addict to their music as a teenager! Thank you for your support. We will make missteps, but being called out on them keeps us (and me) grounded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're playing a show in New York October 15th! 

I'm going to the October 18th show in LA. First time they've been in the US in 6 years! I loved them as a teenager too and they will always hold a special place for me even if their newer stuff isn't as appealing. Soooo excited!

I think I love you/Bondi even more now LOL!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know, I know .... you need to go to though if you're going to be bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at that store opening tomorrow! I know I will have swollen eyes from lack of sleep if I make it to my appt. at 8:45. WHY did I make an appt. that early?!?!? Alright, I'm really going ... there were several questions unanswered about Like a Lady. Opaqueness, shimmer, comparison to other pinks in collection.... I'm going, I'm going!

Hi Angi, one of my team will address those questions soon. I wanted to make sure that anything that you guys felt was important was addressed. As for being bright eyed and bushy tailed, I'll be at the opening tomorrow - I'm actually working it from 8am to 9:30pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They're playing a show in New York October 15th! 

I'm going to the October 18th show in LA. First time they've been in the US in 6 years! I loved them as a teenager too and they will always hold a special place for me even if their newer stuff isn't as appealing. Soooo excited!

I think I love you/Bondi even more now LOL!

WHYYYYYY did you have to tell me this :FURIOUSLY SEARCHING STUBHUB FOR TIX: LoL


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, very much so! I just needed that clarification  Thank you so much for dealing with my questions. I know you guys have been totally inundated with questions and things to do. I can't wait to see how awesome you'll be once all of the kinks are worked out. Looking forward to my 5 polishes on the way 

We will get there and VERY soon. We know there have been issues that should never have happened and I'm there next to the team "hustling" and making sure we get on top of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's also a reference to Placebo lyrics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QML71sBu1E

Water under the bridge now! I am excited to continue supporting your company in a small way and to see you grow!

Blast from the past! I first found out about Placebo when the movie Cruel Intentions came out in late 90s, and I was obsessed with the theme song - Every You Every Me. I even had it as my phone ringtone, until I replaced it with Massive Attack's Teardrop, and now that song is known as "House song"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmm, good ol' late 90s.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Blast from the past! I first found out about Placebo when the movie Cruel Intentions came out in late 90s, and I was obsessed with the theme song - Every You Every Me. I even had it as my phone ringtone, until I replaced it with Massive Attack's Teardrop, and now that song is known as "House song"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmm, good ol' late 90s.

Memories.... like the corners of my mind LOL


----------



## cari12 (Oct 1, 2013)

No questions. Just wanted to say hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited for my Bondisplosion of polishes this month! Good thing I have 3 kids and 60 extra nails to paint because I will want to wear all the polish as soon as it comes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah, I can't decide what to buy with my voucher. I've edited my cart probably 50 times today. 

Maybe I'll just hold off since we have until the end of the month!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> Ah, I can't decide what to buy with my voucher. I've edited my cart probably 50 times today.Â  Maybe I'll just hold off since we have until the end of the month!Â


 I'm feeling the same way! Since I already have 12 on the way, I'd really like to wait to see IRL swatches &amp; hear some reviews. Hopefully that will happen before the voucher expires.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Hi Magicalmom, Cuff Me is metallic taupe, it has a rose undertone and leans more gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's slightly close to the Color Club picture but not identical. Lady Liberty is one of my favorites! Rich


 Hmmmm I'll keep my hopes up for Cuff Me but now I'm nervous I won't like it. I really hate Put a Pin on It (couldn't give it away fast enough). A metallic taupe sounds awesome though. I guess no swatches or descriptions adds to the surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh hey, it's officially Bondi shipping month now!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No questions. Just wanted to say hi






Excited for my Bondisplosion of polishes this month! Good thing I have 3 kids and 60 extra nails to paint because I will want to wear all the polish as soon as it comes.

Cari12 that's too funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, I can't decide what to buy with my voucher. I've edited my cart probably 50 times today. 

Maybe I'll just hold off since we have until the end of the month! 

I run a daily report of abandoned orders, I wondered who was appearing on it so often in one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Used my voucher yesterday for Lady Liberty and Strawberry Fields and only paid $1!!! Just got a shipping conformation!!! That was fast. Cannot wait for Bondi overload this month. 11 polishes being sent my way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, CONGRATULATIONS Richard on the opening of your new store today.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I run a daily report of abandoned orders, I wondered who was appearing on it so often in one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't buy any more polish, Richard! Just ordered a point &amp; shoot camera so I can share my manis. It was going to be too expensive right now to get my DSLR fixed. Ha! j/t about not buying any more polish...having to keep my fingers out of the store to keep from picking up some pinks and blues from the Fall/Winter collection!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Is it bad when someone asks for your SS# and you start giving them your debit card# instead??? LOL!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi there Angie, 

Glitz &amp; Glam is more of a metallic raspberry color, hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

--James 
I LOVE raspberry-colored polish, so glad I ordered this one.  Thank you!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, thanks! I wasn't sure whether you could request a refund if you hadn't sent an email yesterday. I hadn't decided about whether I wanted to skip or not since my finances are ever changing (I'm a student).

Bondi, I really don't want to be a pain. I really love your polish and all of the work you've done so far in terms of customer service. And I also look forward to more Bondi polish. I just would prefer more clarity especially about something as important as skips. Having hard deadlines and knowing that a long time in advance would help a lot in that regard.
I certainly am not the voice of Bondi, but I just want to say that I'm sure no one thinks credit22 is a pain.  Her post is a perfect example of constructive criticism.  No screaming, no drama, just calmly stating what would improve things.

Oh, that we could all be this rational !


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

I decided to send my SIL Strawberry Fields &amp; Top of the Rock with my voucher. I hope she loves them as much as I do! Maybe I'll create another Bondi girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I run a daily report of abandoned orders, I wondered who was appearing on it so often in one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh man, your site logs those? I'm always "window shopping" on sites, mainly to check for things like shipping price, tax, etc. and then abandoning them. LOL if most merchants log that stuff, they must think I'm a pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had to skip this month because it's going to be pricey -- niece's birthday (my lord, My Little Pony stuff is expensive), SIL's wedding, etc. I can't wait to see swatches and looks done with Oct's polishes!!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmmm I'll keep my hopes up for Cuff Me but now I'm nervous I won't like it. I really hate Put a Pin on It (couldn't give it away fast enough). A metallic taupe sounds awesome though. I guess no swatches or descriptions adds to the surprise!





Oh hey, it's officially Bondi shipping month now!

Actually that is something I haven't seen addressed yet, is that something that will be soon? I know there are a lot of colors, say On the Rocks or Like a Lady, that would hugely benefit from at least a short description. I know navy, turquoise, rasberry, shimmer, milky etc  may be different to certain people but it would help to have a better idea than "I think that looks greenish? Or that looks like shimmer?" Since it seems most people who do wonder just go on chat and ask it would be nice to not have to.

Thanks


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am having a lot of trouble deciding what to order with the voucher, so I think I'm going to enter a "cooling off" period until I get the polishes I have on order and there are some swatches up on the site. For my October box, I went with Girl on Top, and a couple of "backfill" items: Tavern on the and Park Aven-hue. Rich, if you get a chance to circle back to the forum, there's something about the site that's been bugging me. When you click to go to the page for most of the polishes, the page indicates that users should shake the bottles to mix the polish (this quote is from the Mauve'n On Up page): "All Bondi New York polishes are free from formaldehyde, formaldehyde resin, camphor, toluene and DBP. Some separation may occur due to the lack of nasty chemicals. *Simply shake the bottle well (make sure the cap is on) and the ball bearings in the bottle will work their magic*." However, I'm pretty sure that here, you've advised rolling the polish to avoid air bubbles. Maybe when the pages are being updated, you could clarify that if the polishes are "well shaken," they should be allowed to rest for a period before using. It's a bit confusing to say "shake well" in some places, and "For crying out loud -- DON'T SHAKE THE POLISH RIGHT BEFORE YOU USE IT" in others. Thanks.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I certainly am not the voice of Bondi, but I just want to say that I'm sure no one thinks credit22 is a pain.  Her post is a perfect example of constructive criticism.  No screaming, no drama, just calmly stating what would improve things.

Oh, that we could all be this rational !

Agreed!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to send my SIL Strawberry Fields &amp; Top of the Rock with my voucher. I hope she loves them as much as I do! Maybe I'll create another Bondi girl.





You are too sweet! What a great idea!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Actually that is something I haven't seen addressed yet, is that something that will be soon? I know there are a lot of colors, say On the Rocks or Like a Lady, that would hugely benefit from at least a short description. I know navy, turquoise, rasberry, shimmer, milky etc  may be different to certain people but it would help to have a better idea than "I think that looks greenish? Or that looks like shimmer?" Since it seems most people who do wonder just go on chat and ask it would be nice to not have to.

Thanks

James @ Bondi acknowledged this last night, although he gave no specific information about how it was going to be addressed. I went back and copied his response for you. I think this is something that we would ALL like to see included in upcoming selections.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sldb* 




I really wish there were swatches. Swatches (even Julep swatches) really help me make a decision regarding nail polish. Torn between canceling or just skipping until things get smoothed out.

This is something that is in the works and something that we know needs to happen, we apologize for the delay as we know this is a very popular request. 

-- James


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
James @ Bondi acknowledged this last night, although he gave no specific information about how it was going to be addressed. I went back and copied his response for you. I think this is something that we would ALL like to see included in upcoming selections.

This is something that is in the works and something that we know needs to happen, we apologize for the delay as we know this is a very popular request. 

-- James 

Thanks, that's helpful! Yeah I saw swatches are being worked on, but I know with the manufacturing problems and such they probably can't do anything about that at least for a bit. I get that and am being patient on that end. My concern is more on product description on the page, maybe a simple color description would be easier to attempt before swatches?

 I figure it's information they're already sharing with people on chat requests and sometimes they address here on MUT so it could help for them to just add it to the product pages so we don't have to ask. Just an idea


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, that's helpful! Yeah I saw swatches are being worked on, but I know with the manufacturing problems and such they probably can't do anything about that at least for a bit. I get that and am being patient on that end. My concern is more on product description on the page, maybe a simple color description would be easier to attempt before swatches?

 I figure it's information they're already sharing with people on chat requests and sometimes they address here on MUT so it could help for them to just add it to the product pages so we don't have to ask. Just an idea

Not just an idea, a GOOD idea!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought I'd share a pic of my Bondi boys today. My 8 yo chose Blue Skies and my 6 yo wanted Fuschia-istic and Starry Night on alternating fingers.





That's adorable!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

This is extremely unacceptable.  This is the kind of business practice that will pretty much force me into not buying another product from a company.

Refunding people that didn't have enough time to skip is not a solution.  There should be ample time to skip....a week or more.  And I don't care how busy you are.  The resulting confusion about the skip date was totally foreseeable.

Seriously, this just pisses me off.

I just won a new laptop and have spent the last 3 days setting it up, transferring files and was generally off line.  If I was charged because I missed the 12 hour skip window, I would NEVER buy another Bondi product EVER and I would be telling every single person I know not to buy from them.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, we finally got our (unclear) October email (late) with only twelve hours before the skip deadline? And then when people were asking about the skip deadline all day, we didn't get a response about it until after the deadline had passed?
Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, the skip deadline has passed. We have made improvements so that we are not in this position in November and going forward. The reason the deadline was tight is that we need to update the charge date for customer credit cards and this has to be done manually.

We will however honor any request up to Friday 4th for a refund if a customer card has been charged and would like a refund.
Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, we spent today responding to all customers who had contacted us via email, telephone and live chat.

Unfortunately, this was my first opportunity to respond directly on MuT. I have had a member of my team working on our customer service email tonight to ensure that any customers who wish to skip are skipped without their card being charged.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh boy! I'm at 189 posts behind! Fast forward (my mom was in town visiting so been busy). My question for October sub box, after I confirm a selection; will I be billed right away or will it be billed on the 14th? (Cut off ?) I'm sorry because dates changed due to production and system issues. I greatly appreciate for anyone would be so kind to verify this? Thank you.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 1, 2013)

There was 36 hours or so from when I got my email to when the skip window closed. Tight, yes...but enough time for me to decide if I wanted to skip or not. I can see how it could have been too tight for some....but I trust that the Bondi team will be back on track for the pick-or-skip period for November, as I believe they have apologized and assured us they will.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 1, 2013)

> Oh boy! I'm at 189 posts behind! Fast forward (my mom was in town visiting so been busy). My question for October sub box, after I confirm a selection; will I be billed right away or will it be billed on the 14th? (Cut off ?) I'm sorry because dates changed due to production and system issues. I greatly appreciate for anyone would be so kind to verify this? Thank you.


 I was billed this morning....I believe we're all billed on the 1st.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I was billed this morning....I believe we're all billed on the 1st.


 Great! Ok I will have to email to Richard to postpone the payment until Thursday.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There was 36 hours or so from when I got my email to when the skip window closed. Tight, yes...but enough time for me to decide if I wanted to skip or not. I can see how it could have been too tight for some....but I trust that the Bondi team will be back on track for the pick-or-skip period for November, as I believe they have apologized and assured us they will.

I believe the skip deadline was the night of the 29th-30th (as in 12 am September 30th), which is 12 hours or so, not 36. I'm definitely happy with the solution provided by Bondi since a refund is just as good as a skip for me. However, others might not have that flexibility.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
This is extremely unacceptable.  This is the kind of business practice that will pretty much force me into not buying another product from a company.

Refunding people that didn't have enough time to skip is not a solution.  There should be ample time to skip....a week or more.  And I don't care how busy you are.  The resulting confusion about the skip date was totally foreseeable.

Seriously, this just pisses me off.

I just won a new laptop and have spent the last 3 days setting it up, transferring files and was generally off line.  If I was charged because I missed the 12 hour skip window, I would NEVER buy another Bondi product EVER and I would be telling every single person I know not to buy from them.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There was 36 hours or so from when I got my email to when the skip window closed. Tight, yes...but enough time for me to decide if I wanted to skip or not. I can see how it could have been too tight for some....but I trust that the Bondi team will be back on track for the pick-or-skip period for November, as I believe they have apologized and assured us they will.

I understand what you're saying, Donna, but as Scooby said, just for clarification, there was a 36 hour window, not 12. Although that isn't TOO long, I also feel that this was reasonable enough for me as well, especially since we knew October was basically here.




I can feel Bondi pulling themselves together and learning from a few mistakes, so I think that from this point on we'll have better communication and it'll be smoother for November!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 1, 2013)

> > There was 36 hours or so from when I got my email to when the skip window closed. Tight, yes...but enough time for me to decide if I wanted to skip or not. I can see how it could have been too tight for some....but I trust that the Bondi team will be back on track for the pick-or-skip period for November, as I believe they have apologized and assured us they will.
> 
> 
> I believe the skip deadline was the night of the 29th-30th (as in 12 am September 30th), which is 12 hours or so, not 36. I'm definitely happy with the solution provided by Bondi since a refund is just as good as a skip for me. However, others might not have that flexibility.


 I thought the deadline was last night at midnight.....email says by midnight the 30th. I guess next time it should be more clear lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I believe the skip deadline was the night of the 29th-30th (as in 12 am September 30th), which is 12 hours or so, not 36. I'm definitely happy with the solution provided by Bondi since a refund is just as good as a skip for me. However, others might not have that flexibility.

The deadline was at midnight of last night. So from roughly 10:30am (ish) Sunday, September 29th to midnight of last night. A little over 36 hours.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, the skip deadline has passed. We have made improvements so that we are not in this position in November and going forward. The reason the deadline was tight is that we need to update the charge date for customer credit cards and this has to be done manually.

We will however honor any request up to Friday 4th for a refund if a customer card has been charged and would like a refund.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The deadline was at midnight of last night. So from roughly 10:30am (ish) Sunday, September 29th to midnight of last night. A little over 36 hours.





I got the top response before midnight EST last night. So my understanding is that it was midnight two nights ago. Of course, this is splitting hairs at this point


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 1, 2013)

I can see being annoyed if your card got charged because you didn't have enough time to skip. It _was_ a tight deadline. It personally didn't bother me too much because I'm pretty much glued to the internet and knew ahead of time my budget will be tight this month. I wouldn't _not _recommend Bondi to someone due to it, though I'm also not in the position to glowingly recommend the box, either. That will hopefully come when I get my September box. I do love the concept, the charitable efforts, and I await my box with anticipation, but I also hope to see this month go smoothly before telling anyone they should sign up (if that makes sense!)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 1, 2013)

I think midnight deadlines can generally be confusing as to what day is being referenced. In my experience having a deadline of 11:59 p.m. goes a long way towards clarifying actual date and time of deadlines. 

Just adding my two cents, even though I'm not subscribed to Bondi.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I understand what you're saying, Donna, but as Scooby said, just for clarification, there was a 36 hour window, not 12. Although that isn't TOO long, I also feel that this was reasonable enough for me as well, especially since we knew October was basically here.



I can feel Bondi pulling themselves together and learning from a few mistakes, so I think that from this point on we'll have better communication and it'll be smoother for November!

It may have been emailed 36 hours before the deadline but I got it the next afternoon and cancelled with 12 hours left to go.  Some people might NEED to skip...they might be too close to their credit card limit...or worse, might be too tight on their bank account and would cause them to be overdrawn if they use a debit card.  Would Bondi reimburse them for that?  Doubtful.

A companies growing pains are problems for them.  When it becomes a problem for me, I'm out.

Does no one remember My Glam before it became Ipsy?  This is what happens when small companies bite off more than they can chew.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just made my October selection - Girl on Top, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Like a Lady.  I will probably end up purchasing Cuff Me, but I think it might be very close to Put a Pin in It, like others have said.  I used my voucher to purchase Fuchsia-istic, Lady Liberty, and Top of the Rock.  I'm hoping I get those three pretty fast, since they are spring/summer colors and should be in stock.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hello Everyone,

How is everyone doing?

I can agree with Donna and Scooby's point of views. Everyone is entitle to their own opinion. Donna Grats on winning the laptop.

Thanks!  It's the second one I've won in the last 12 months!  All of those facebook contests I enter seem to be paying off. I've won quite a few things in the last three years...I've never won any of the nail polish blog give-aways though.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> I just made my October selection - Girl on Top, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Like a Lady.Â  I will probably end up purchasing Cuff Me, but I think it might be very close to Put a Pin in It, like others have said.Â  I used my voucher to purchase Fuchsia-istic, Lady Liberty, and Top of the Rock.Â  I'm hoping I get those three pretty fast, since they are spring/summer colors and should be in stock.


 I placed my order for strawberry fields &amp; top of the Rock this AM &amp; already received shipping confirmation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I placed my order for strawberry fields &amp; top of the Rock this AM &amp; already received shipping confirmation.





That's awesome.  I feel like a need a Bondi fix, it's been a long time since I've gotten a new Bondi color.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Richard, are the voucher polishes shipping with the September boxes or will they be treated as a normal order that will be shipped within a few business days?

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there,

Just wanted to make an appearance and let you know that I am currently working with the team and responding to customer questions. I will be checking in here this evening to respond to your questions and concerns. If you have anything urgent, please email [email protected]

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

MyGlam could become Ipsy only because of everyone's support and encouragement, they listened to all complaints and improved.

I'm getting the same vibe from Bondi, which is why I'm going to stick around and watch them become the best nail polish subscription before my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard, are the voucher polishes shipping with the September boxes or will they be treated as a normal order that will be shipped within a few business days?

He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes.

Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> That's awesome.Â  I feel like a need a Bondi fix, it's been a long time since I've gotten a new Bondi color.


 There are some great colors available for $8!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

CVS didn't just attempt to control the use of acetone.  They were planning to put people into a database but worse, they LIED about there being regulations.  There are no regulations for the sale of acetone by consumers.  The regulation only applies to non-consumer purchases of 5000 pounds or more.  A company that lies to me will never get my business ever again and you betcha I would tell every single person I know not to shop with that company.

It's perfectly okay that you don't care.  I do care and it's perfectly acceptable that I do.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they've done everything they can to make things right. I don't know what more they could have done. If a company upset me and someone asked my opinion, that's one thing. Stating you'll tell everyone you know, that's a little beyond. The CVS thing I also think is a little out there, maybe I'm just more forgiving. Actually, more than that, I support the acetone thing. The other is none of my business. Whatever, to each their own. Like everyone said about the drama-causes on FB, if you aren't happy, cancel and move along.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

That's very true but a lot of people stopped their subs and didn't return for months.  I realy should know better than to jump on the buying from a startup train.  It never goes smoothly and is always frustrating.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  MyGlam could become Ipsy only because of everyone's support and encouragement, they listened to all complaints and improved.

I'm getting the same vibe from Bondi, which is why I'm going to stick around and watch them become the best nail polish subscription before my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, I must have missed that post...there's been a whole lot of posts in such a short amount of time.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes.

Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes.

Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hmph.  I ordered from Spring/Summer collection with my voucher and haven't received a shipping confirmation like a few other ladies have.  I ordered my polish almost immediately after we received the vouchers.  I probably need to be more patient - but with all the problems lately, it makes me kind of nervous!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 1, 2013)

> > Â  He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes. HopeÂ that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Hmph.Â  I ordered from Spring/Summer collection with my voucher and haven't received a shipping confirmation like a few other ladies have.Â  I ordered my polish almost immediately after we received the vouchers.Â  I probably need to be more patient - but with all the problems lately, it makes me kind of nervous!


 I ordered yesterday right after they sent out the vouchers and haven't received my shipping email either. I did get an order confirmation and my card was charged so I know they got it. Hopefully our orders are shipped soon for both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Ladies ... please try to be civil and not resort to name calling. We're all here for the enjoyment of nail polish! There may even be a few lurkers or members of the hate group that targeted Bondi present. Don't you want to act _Like a Lady_ for them?


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

I think a lot of the frustration that some are starting to feel with Bondi's subscription box is our nail polish addiction. A ship date from Bondi would do wonders for all our nerves.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes Nail polish Addiction is a big one. I went for 5 to 300 polish in 3 months time.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies ... please try to be civil and not resort to name calling. We're all here for the enjoyment of nail polish! There may even be a few lurkers or members of the hate group that targeted Bondi present. Don't you want to act _Like a Lady_ for them?

I second this.  I'm tired of coming here to see ladies with their panties all in a wad...


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 1, 2013)

There should be laws. I do care. I care about things getting in the hands of meth-makers. If that means I'm put in a database, whatever. If it means I have to take 30 seconds to get out my license when I purchase such items, I'll gladly do that too. I don't understand why more people and/or store don't make an attempt at being pro-active towards stopping meth production.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it is ok to agree to disagree. Not everyone will treat a company like friends; in business, you have to separate the two. Sunday is normally my family day and I am not usually on the Internet. I just so happen decided to check because of all the delays but I would have missed it or only had mere hours if I didn't. Personally I like to have more time to decide things. I even require my daughter to give more notice to plans but I give concessions because SHE is my daughter. All this to say I don't want to constantly over extend to a company that I have no REAL relations to. I think we all want to see Bondi succeed but at the same time we don't want to feel taken advantage of.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 1, 2013)

Post removed. I don't want to add to all the anger. But for how much MUT people talk about face bookers getting all crazy I have seen a lot of it here too.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't see anyone drama-llama-ding-donging here, and I've seen some drama-llama-ding-dongs in my day.






Thinking about getting Fuchsia-istic and Fool's with my voucher. I have super-pale skin though -- I've seen some swatches where Fool's leans yellow so I'm wondering if it will look nice, like a pale yellow, on my skintone.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered yesterday right after they sent out the vouchers and haven't received my shipping email either. I did get an order confirmation and my card was charged so I know they got it. Hopefully our orders are shipped soon for both of us





I also used my voucher the day we received them, and yesterday I got a shipping confirmation and a tracking number. The package isn't moving yet, though.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh my! Lets all take a deep breath and polish our nails. We don't want to attack people for expressing themselves. I actually like this thread and would hate to live because of bad vibes. We can agree to disagree and keep it moving. Hugs


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see anyone drama-llama-ding-donging here, and I've seen some drama-llama-ding-dongs in my day.





Thinking about getting Fuchsia-istic and Fool's with my voucher. I have super-pale skin though -- I've seen some swatches where Fool's leans yellow so I'm wondering if it will look nice, like a pale yellow, on my skintone.

I have cool pale skin and Fool's looks ok on me. City Slicker looks much better though. They are both good formulas though.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Angie. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry to hear that Angie. I hope you get well soon.

Oh, it's become the norm for me as of late. I had to have xrays and a CT scan last week because of right-sided abdominal pain. They are sending me to a GI because they think I have diverticulitis. As for the heart, Sunday night my BP went to 77/44 with a heart rate of 55. I didn't go to the ER because alll they do is monitor me and send to a cardiologist. The cardiologist saw me for the first time last week and he doesn't want to do ANYTHING for a month while I keep a log. Very frustrating.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 1, 2013)

Angi I think this one will help with your nail art. http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Mighty-Bright-Vusion-Silver-Craft-Light/4867323/product.html?searchidx=1


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> Donna is known for her strong opinions and while I may not always agree with them, I am sure she feels the same way about mine. There's no need to start attacking each other. Please stop. This is for FUN! If you are not finding it fun here, please go to another thread. So us some nail polish, somebody??? On a personal note, the doctor wants my Xray from last week repeated, they think I may have pneumonia. And could someone older with poor vision recommend a good magnifying light for doing nails? And where to buy it?


 Lmao. My husband just showed me the plan he had for my nail/makeup table &amp; it involved a magnifying light. I'm 27....what's he trying to say??!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi I think this one will help with your nail art. http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Mighty-Bright-Vusion-Silver-Craft-Light/4867323/product.html?searchidx=1

Oooo, that one looks perfect. And a great price. Do you have it?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought the deadline was last night at midnight.....email says by midnight the 30th. I guess next time it should be more clear lol!

I thought the same thing and realized my mistake after the deadline (and after I'd emailed asking to skip a day late). I got an email back within a couple hours saying they had taken care of it for me. 






I teach online and learned the first semester to never make my due dates at midnight because it confuses people. Now I always make them 11:59 PM with a time zone specified. I strongly recommend Bondi do the same, it makes things so much easier for everyone!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi I think this one will help with your nail art. http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Mighty-Bright-Vusion-Silver-Craft-Light/4867323/product.html?searchidx=1

I had my husband come and look at this and he said no way because it is so small ... it is only 2x2". Does anyone have this? I need it not just for nail art, but basic nail painting. On top of everything, my eyesight is not the best but I have put new glasses on hold for awhile. Too many other medical bills. I have cut way back on my nail polish ordering, too, but can't let it go completely! It is one of the fun things left I can still do!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lmao. My husband just showed me the plan he had for my nail/makeup table &amp; it involved a magnifying light. I'm 27....what's he trying to say??!

Maybe he was just being thoughtful, Jessica? LOL! I have always used a lighted magnifying mirror to do my makeup, even before my eyesight hit 40 years old.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> Maybe he was just being thoughtful, Jessica? LOL! I have always used a lighted magnifying mirror to do my makeup, even before my eyesight hit 40 years old.Â


 Oh, believe me, he was being completely considerate. I've been blind as a bat for as long as I can remember. I really do need both a magnifying mirror and the type of magnifying light you are in search of. It cracked me up that we literally just got finished talking about it when you posted your question &amp; directed it toward older, blinder ladies.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Donna is known for her strong opinions and while I may not always agree with them, I am sure she feels the same way about mine. There's no need to start attacking each other. Please stop. This is for FUN! If you are not finding it fun here, please go to another thread. So us some nail polish, somebody??? On a personal note, the doctor wants my Xray from last week repeated, they think I may have pneumonia. *And could someone older with poor vision recommend a good magnifying light for doing nails? And where to buy it?*


 Angi, I'm only 26 &amp; I have terrible vision. My husband bought me a magnifying glass from harbor freight so I can use it for nail art. It works great for me &amp; it has a stand which works great. Best of all it was only like $3! I'll have to find the link to the product. ETA: Looks like someone already beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 1, 2013)

> > Â me too I ordered as soon as we got the code so I'm a bit annoyed people who ordered today already have shipping info when I ordered almost 2 days ago. He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes. HopeÂ that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Hmph.Â  I ordered from Spring/Summer collection with my voucher and haven't received a shipping confirmation like a few other ladies have.Â  I ordered my polish almost immediately after we received the vouchers.Â  I probably need to be more patient - but with all the problems lately, it makes me kind of nervous!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had my husband come and look at this and he said no way because it is so small ... it is only 2x2". Does anyone have this? I need it not just for nail art, but basic nail painting. On top of everything, my eyesight is not the best but I have put new glasses on hold for awhile. Too many other medical bills. I have cut way back on my nail polish ordering, too, but can't let it go completely! It is one of the fun things left I can still do!
I have this one.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029ZBKX0/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I got it for $15.  It's $35 right now but I add items to my list so when the price goes down, they alert me.


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Angi, I'm only 26 &amp; I have terrible vision. My husband bought me a magnifying glass from harbor freight so I can use it for nail art. It works great for me, it has a stand which really helps. Best of all it was only like $3! I'll have to find the link to the product.

thanks, bonita22, that would be GREAT!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Donna, you HAVE expressed strong opinions in this thread and others. And that's all I was trying to say with that response - that it's okay for us all to have different opinions. But I have no idea what drama-llama means and if someone said it to me, I think I would have found it offensive. It doesn't sound nice, no matter how it was intended. And like I said earlier, I think all this pent-up frustration is because we don't have our September polishes or a definite ship date for them. We are suffering from withdrawal .... at least those of us who are addicted!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I'm not even worried about when the polishes are coming. They'll get here when they get here. Besides, I'm still having fun with my summer ones! I've got a few I haven't even worn yet!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

I was joking, Angi.  I know anyone that's around me for any amount of time will get that about me.

And I agree, if not for all the delays and ongoing issues, nobody would be witchy.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Donna, you HAVE expressed strong opinions in this thread and others. And that's all I was trying to say with that response - that it's okay for us all to have different opinions. But I have no idea what drama-llama means and if someone said it to me, I think I would have found it offensive. It doesn't sound nice, no matter how it was intended. And like I said earlier, I think all this pent-up frustration is because we don't have our September polishes or a definite ship date for them. We are suffering from withdrawal .... at least those of us who are addicted!


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have this one.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029ZBKX0/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I got it for $15.  It's $35 right now but I add items to my list so when the price goes down, they alert me.

I like the looks of this one ... have you had to replace a bulb yet? That is a problem I have here in the middle of Nowhere, Tennessee. I have lost several lamps (not magnifying) because I could not find replacement bulbs.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Me too.  I haven't received a thing.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* 


  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* 



 me too I ordered as soon as we got the code so I'm a bit annoyed people who ordered today already have shipping info when I ordered almost 2 days ago.

He said earlier in this thread that all orders with Spring/Summer collection polishes will ship normally, but orders with Fall/Winter colors are going to ship the same time as the monthly boxes.
Hope that helps! 





Hmph.  I ordered from Spring/Summer collection with my voucher and haven't received a shipping confirmation like a few other ladies have.  I ordered my polish almost immediately after we received the vouchers.  I probably need to be more patient - but with all the problems lately, it makes me kind of nervous!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 1, 2013)

> thanks, bonita22, that would be GREAT!Â


 Since you said you wanted a magnifying light, this one is just like mine but mine doesn't have a light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if it'll be too small though. It's definitely not as pretty as some of the others you've been shown and it has extra attachments that you might not need. http://www.harborfreight.com/jumbo-helping-hands-with-led-lights-65779.html


----------



## acostakk (Oct 1, 2013)

> Angi I think this one will help with your nail art. http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Mighty-Bright-Vusion-Silver-Craft-Light/4867323/product.html?searchidx=1


 Oh, wow! I want this!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 1, 2013)

Used my voucher for Back to Matte and West Point waters. I own all the cheaper polishes so this cost me $10. So worth it tho. I wan to try using the matte between finicky colors like it was suggested earlier in the thread. Thank you to who ever gave the advice. I know your picture but not your name. Sorry!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Used my voucher for Back to Matte and West Point waters. I own all the cheaper polishes so this cost me $10. So worth it tho. I wan to try using the matte between finicky colors like it was suggested earlier in the thread. Thank you to who ever gave the advice. I know your picture but not your name. Sorry!

Haha, you're welcome! I really hope it works for you, because it sure does for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh and it's big enough for me to see through for my nails and also for needlepoint.  And the lens is glass which is important because plastic magnifiers have a lot of distortion issues.

They sell replacement bulbs on amazon also.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like the looks of this one ... have you had to replace a bulb yet? That is a problem I have here in the middle of Nowhere, Tennessee. I have lost several lamps (not magnifying) because I could not find replacement bulbs.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered yesterday right after they sent out the vouchers and haven't received my shipping email either. I did get an order confirmation and my card was charged so I know they got it. Hopefully our orders are shipped soon for both of us






Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmph.  I ordered from Spring/Summer collection with my voucher and haven't received a shipping confirmation like a few other ladies have.  I ordered my polish almost immediately after we received the vouchers.  I probably need to be more patient - but with all the problems lately, it makes me kind of nervous!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Ladies, I ordered last night and received my shipping email this morning - I would say to contact Bondi through the chat or email to check on yours.. since you all ordered right away, I'm wondering if that batch of shipping emails wasn't sent?


----------



## angismith (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, wow! I want this!

It's definitely the cutest lighted magnifier, but if you read the dimensions, it's very small.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered Bite Me, Meadow Moss, and Girl on Top for my October box.  I'm so excited for my nail mail to ship!  I still haven't figured out what to buy with the voucher though...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Magicalmom, Cuff Me is metallic taupe, it has a rose undertone and leans more gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's slightly close to the Color Club picture but not identical.

Lady Liberty is one of my favorites!

Rich

Rich, you convinced me with that description of Cuff Me!  I love the Put a Pin In It color, but the CC formula is AWFUL.  I can't wait to see what it looks like with the awesome Bondi flair!

I already knew I wanted Glitz &amp; Glam.  And for a third, I chose a color I ALMOST got last time - Police Box!  I was trying to decide between that and In The Buff, and a gorgeous stars/stripes/anchors nautical blue &amp; white mani popped into my head, and that was it.  Police Box just jumped into my cart!

Can't wait!  8 polishes are now headed my way!







1x Police Box - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Cuff Me - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 




1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz 
Sept Box:

Meadow Moss

On The Rocks

The 7 Train

Voucher Polishes:

Fuschia-istic

Lady Liberty

Oct Box:

Police Box

Cuff Me (haha, I just realized the irony of ordering these two polishes together)

Glitz n Glam


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking forward to getting the goods! Come to mama:

Sept Boxes


The 7 Train
Copp'a Feel
Perfect Storm
In the Buff
Mauve'n on Up
Twerk-uoise

Oct Box


Glitz-n-Glam
Cuff Me 
Girl on Top

Voucher Polishes


Meadow Moss
Blue Skies

CAN. NOT. WAIT!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 1, 2013)

Can we drop it please.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

Ladies, I'm going to step in here and ask if we could please all take a deep breath and calm things a bit. I know this past month has been a little edgy with Bondi and some emotions are high but as one of the Moderators (Leigh) already said, we need to make sure that we keep Makeuptalk's Terms of Service rules in mind when discussing the issues at hand! 

_Makeuptalk TOS Rule #1 -  Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address._

You are all absolutely more than welcome to have your own opinions, and of course, discuss them, but please keep it civil. From this point, if there are any posts that are not polite and respectful of each other, the staff will need to edit them. I know you all understand, we want to keep Makeuptalk a place where you can come, feel comfortable bantering and chatting back and forth, enjoy spending time lingering and drooling over pretty beauty things and just have fun! 

If you have any questions, please feel free to message me, any other Moderator or member of Staff. 

Thank you ladies!

Cookie

MUT Moderator


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2013)

All I got was the order confirmation.  I looked in my spam folder and nothing.  I don't have the strength to email them about.  At this point I'm just hoping for the best.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ladies, I ordered last night and received my shipping email this morning - I would say to contact Bondi through the chat or email to check on yours.. since you all ordered right away, I'm wondering if that batch of shipping emails wasn't sent?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered 2 fall/winter colors with my voucher, so per the email: 


Orders for colors in the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection will be shipped at the same time as the September/October box.
I assume the spring/summer orders will be shipping shortly.​


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll wait a couple days and email them before the end of the week. I'm sure they are just swamped and it's not a huge deal to wait if it hasn't been my turn to get my shipment out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered 2 fall/winter colors with my voucher, so per the email: 


Orders for colors in the Fall &amp; Winter '13 collection will be shipped at the same time as the September/October box.
I assume the spring/summer orders will be shipping shortly.​ 
I ordered Fuschia-tastic and the Limelight.  The last time I made a regular order, I received it in a matter of days.  I don't care if I get a shipping email so long as it shows up at my door as fast as that one did.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for stepping in Cookie and other mods. Less cringing should make for an easier catching up on the thread for those of us wanting to keep up and stay updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. In other news, I have nail polish amnesia and I can't remember what I picked for my two September boxes.i couldn't even find my emails. Does anyone know if there's a way to figure it out? Maybe I will just have to wait til they get here ?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for stepping in Cookie and other mods. Less cringing should make for an easier catching up on the thread for those of us wanting to keep up and stay updated



. In other news, I have nail polish amnesia and I can't remember what I picked for my two September boxes.i couldn't even find my emails. Does anyone know if there's a way to figure it out? Maybe I will just have to wait til they get here ?

I believe if you go to their website, sign in, then look under My Account at your Order History...if you click on the order number above the order date it'll show you what you bought



Hope that helps!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for stepping in Cookie and other mods. Less cringing should make for an easier catching up on the thread for those of us wanting to keep up and stay updated



. In other news, I have nail polish amnesia and I can't remember what I picked for my two September boxes.i couldn't even find my emails. Does anyone know if there's a way to figure it out? Maybe I will just have to wait til they get here ?

Ha! Me too!  I can only remember West Point Waters.  I originally ordered That Sh*t Cray but I got Louise and the Squarehue so I traded it out for some other colour.  I ordered 2 boxes and can only remember one of the 6 I'll get.  

It sucks getting old.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It sucks getting old.  



 
Yes, it really does, Donna! But on that note, you won the best magnifying light link for me! No prize involved, though! LOL! I went with the one from Amazon because: 1) it's white 2) it had a built-in dust cover, and finally, the deciding factor, 3) It is clip-on. Ordered slightly after 1am this morning when the rain eased up and I had satellite internet signal. Thanks for all the help, ladies .... I really appreciate your opinions and learning from you all!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 2, 2013)

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2013)

Those are really pretty!  I love them!  And if you are feeling generous they would make good Christmas presents too!  Maybe you can share tips?  How you did it?  I like to try and do artsty craftsy Christmas gifts and always need ideas! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 2, 2013)

It's super simple! I bought the pendant trays and glass at Hobby Lobby, but Etsy has tons and I'll probably order from there soon. Just paint the back of the glass the opposite order you'd paint your nails, let it dry well, and glue it in the tray with some E6000. Couldn't be simpler. My son is gonna want me to make him some, for sure! lol The hard part will be repainting my nails to match my necklace all the time!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 2, 2013)

Some of the posts here are really making me laugh.  "Nail polish amnesia" -- that would so be me if I didn't write everything down.  And to the poster who noted the irony of getting Cuff Me and Police Box in the same order, hilarious!

I am REALLY looking forward to getting Cuff Me.  Orly has a similar-looking shade called Voyeuristic Adventure in their new holiday collection and I almost ordered it.  Glad now that I didn't.  I think Cuff Me might become my new go-to neutral.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.













I am totally stealing your idea!  I LOVE it!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

> Some of the posts here are really making me laugh.Â  "Nail polish amnesia" -- that would so be me if I didn't write everything down.Â  And to the poster who noted the irony of getting Cuff Me and Police Box in the same order, hilarious! I am REALLY looking forward to getting Cuff Me.Â  Orly has a similar-looking shade called Voyeuristic Adventure in their new holiday collection and I almost ordered it.Â  Glad now that I didn't.Â  I think Cuff Me might become my new go-to neutral.


 I'm having polish amnesia, too. Here's a tip: I have a folder in my email account labeled "Pending Orders". Once I get a order confirmation email, I place it in that folder. I also have "Shipping Notices" &amp; "Completed Orders" folders to keep things organized. This is the only way I've been able to remind myself of the polishes I've ordered! Since everyone else is sharing, I'll throw mine in, as well: September Boxes: 1x Perfect Storm for $12.50 each 1x My Ex's Heart for $12.50 each 1x Copp'a Feel for $12.50 eac h1x On the Rocks for $12.50 each 1x Kiss Me Under the... for $12.50 each 1x In the Buff for $12.50 each 1x West Point Waters for $12.50 each 1x Bluesy Brunch for $12.50 each 1x Bite Me for $12.50 each October box: 1x Glitz n Glam - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz for $12.50 each 1x Like a Lady - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz for $12.50 each 1x Police Box - 15ml / 0.5 fl oz for $12.50 each


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 2, 2013)

I've posted most of my choices before, but here's a visual reminder.  My September box, second September box, and October box.  Can hardly wait to get them; don't know which I'll wear first!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.













Oh my goodness, these are STUNNING! Absolutely love them, what a fantastic idea!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.













LOVE this idea! Great creative thinking!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of the posts here are really making me laugh.  "Nail polish amnesia" -- that would so be me if I didn't write everything down.  And to the poster who noted the irony of getting Cuff Me and Police Box in the same order, hilarious!

I am REALLY looking forward to getting Cuff Me.  Orly has a similar-looking shade called Voyeuristic Adventure in their new holiday collection and I almost ordered it.  Glad now that I didn't.  I think Cuff Me might become my new go-to neutral.

Silver, same here! I wouldn't know what I ordered if I didn't save all my order confirmations in one folder and my tracking information in another! And I love the play on words. Whoever named this latest set of colors had some really great ideas ... and possibly naughty, too! LOL! And, I, like you, suspect Cuff Me is going to be a fabulous universal color! I can't wait! But, like someone else on here, I dread explaining the mail THAT day to my husband! Hehe! He knows I have a backorder, but NOT how many boxes it is!!!! Plus all the shipping delays from that other nail sub!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've posted most of my choices before, but here's a visual reminder.  My September box, second September box, and October box.  Can hardly wait to get them; don't know which I'll wear first!





What do you do to create this visual? I want to see mine!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've posted most of my choices before, but here's a visual reminder.  My September box, second September box, and October box.  Can hardly wait to get them; don't know which I'll wear first!





We ordered the same for October! I think I am going to regret not ordering Perfect Storm when I start seeing swatches!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.













I love the top one the best! These are really nice.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We ordered the same for October! I think I am going to regret not ordering Perfect Storm when I start seeing swatches!

Okay, confession and reminder time... Here are my orders with Bondi:

Sept. Subscription:

That Sh*t Cray

In the Buff

Copp'a Feel

September Extra box #1:

My Ex's Heart

On the Rocks

Holly Berry

September Extra box #2:

Twerk-uoise

Meadow Moss

Kiss Me Under the  ...

October Subscription:

Glitz n Glam

Girl On Top

Cuff Me

Special Voucher:

West Point Waters

OH MY! I think I better meet the mailman at a designated spot .....


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just got my shipping email for my voucher polishes! Yay!


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

With all the Breast Cancer Awareness publicity, are any of you are that it is also Domestic Violence Awareness Month? It is a subject close to my heart since my real father was an abuser (my mother divorced him when I was 2).


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2013)

I found my emails!

On The Rocks

My Ex's Heart

The 7 Train

Park Aven-hue

West Point Waters

Holly Berry

Fuschia-tastic

The Limelight


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh and I got my voucher polishes shipping email today.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I love the top one the best! These are really nice.





> I am totally stealing your idea! Â I LOVE it! Â





> Oh my goodness, these are STUNNING! Absolutely love them, what a fantastic idea!





> LOVE this idea! Great creative thinking!Â


 Thanks, everybody!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my shipping email for my voucher polishes! Yay!

Me too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my shipping email for my voucher polishes! Yay!

Me too!


me three!  I had sent a message on the Bondi site last night, and Richard got back to me... apparently my earlier prediction was right, we ran right through their stock of Lady Liberty and they were waiting on a new shipment, lol.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Got my shipping email as well.. yay!  Finally my first Bondi polishes are on their way - Fool's and Fuschia-istic!!


----------



## skylite (Oct 2, 2013)

> me three! Â I had sent a message on the Bondi site last night, and Richard got back to me... apparently my earlier prediction was right, we ran right through their stock of Lady Liberty and they were waiting on a new shipment, lol. Â


 Oooh good to know. I wish they'd sent a back order email or something. I guess this means I probably shouldn't expect shipping for a while. Lol


----------



## credit22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh good to know. I wish they'd sent a back order email or something. I guess this means I probably shouldn't expect shipping for a while. Lol

I agree! That would have saved a lot of confusion! The same thing happened to Tavern On The according to my email from Richard. It's totally cool, it's just that I think an email would have been nice!

Actually just more communication through email would be awesome. I always wonder how people find out what's going on with Bondi if they aren't regularly checking MUT or Facebook!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh good to know. I wish they'd sent a back order email or something. I guess this means I probably shouldn't expect shipping for a while. Lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree! That would have saved a lot of confusion! The same thing happened to Tavern On The according to my email from Richard. It's totally cool, it's just that I think an email would have been nice!

Actually just more communication through email would be awesome. I always wonder how people find out what's going on with Bondi if they aren't regularly checking MUT or Facebook!

Ah, I was wondering if an email or something would go out when things aren't in stock. Apparently not. 

What happens when someone tries to order the Fall colors? Have been wondering why they're even listed on the website right now. Does it say that somewhere during the checkout process maybe?


----------



## credit22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Also, my Park Aven-Hue can't get here quickly enough! I've got 3 interviews in just the next week alone and I'm dying for a professional looking pink! Most of my polishes are not interview appropriate


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree! That would have saved a lot of confusion! The same thing happened to Tavern On The according to my email from Richard. It's totally cool, it's just that I think an email would have been nice!

Actually just more communication through email would be awesome. I always wonder how people find out what's going on with Bondi if they aren't regularly checking MUT or Facebook!

credit22, I just got off the phone with a long call to Julep. I have four orders out there with no shipping, no tracking info, and no order confirmation on 2 orders, so I decided it was time to quit emailing and checking here and on FB and just call them. I had about an 8-10 wait, but I got the answers I needed. I believe Bondi has a number on their site, too, so it may be easier for you to geet the answers you need by calling them.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
credit22, I just got off the phone with a long call to Julep. I have four orders out there with no shipping, no tracking info, and no order confirmation on 2 orders, so I decided it was time to quit emailing and checking here and on FB and just call them. I had about an 8-10 wait, but I got the answers I needed. I believe Bondi has a number on their site, too, so it may be easier for you to geet the answers you need by calling them.

Fair enough! If it's urgent, I would definitely not hesitate to call. I generally believe that great customer service means that I don't have to jump through hoops to get the information I need though. Bondi is generally very good about that, but I just want to suggest that they take some steps to improve their communication lines with those that don't use Facebook/MUT.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Ah, I was wondering if an email or something would go out when things aren't in stock. Apparently not. 

What happens when someone tries to order the Fall colors? Have been wondering why they're even listed on the website right now. Does it say that somewhere during the checkout process maybe?

I was allowed to order and received my confirmation. I think everyone who has ordered a Sept. Fall/Winter Collection is aware that they will not ship out before Oct. 15th, per the email from Richard to all subscribers when the manufacturer delay problem became an issue that affected delivery of the colors. Surely if you are not a subscriber, Bondi is letting new customers know that there will be a delay in shipping these colors.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fair enough! If it's urgent, I would definitely not hesitate to call. I generally believe that great customer service means that I don't have to jump through hoops to get the information I need though. Bondi is generally very good about that, but I *just want to suggest that they take some steps to improve their communication lines* with those that don't use Facebook/MUT.

I definitely agree with this statement and I believe they are aware that this is necessary from what Richard and James have said on here this week.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was allowed to order and received my confirmation. I think everyone who has ordered a Sept. Fall/Winter Collection is aware that they will not ship out before Oct. 15th, per the email from Richard to all subscribers when the manufacturer delay problem became an issue that affected delivery of the colors. Surely if you are not a subscriber, Bondi is letting new customers know that there will be a delay in shipping these colors.

I just think it's odd that they'll still let you add them to your cart and order. Nothing on the website saying it's back ordered. 

I'd be pretty crabby if I ordered something and found out after the fact that it wasn't in stock.


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just think it's odd that they'll still let you add them to your cart and order. Nothing on the website saying it's back ordered. 

I'd be pretty crabby if I ordered something and found out after the fact that it wasn't in stock.

It happens to me all the time when I order clothes through Roaman's and Woman Within. Also happened in June when I ordered a ammunition loader for my husband (not cheap at ALL) and my order went through then I got a confirmation email that it would ship for 3 weeks. Also happens when I order parrot supplies through Drs. Foster Smith. They will break my order in two parts and ship what they have in stock right away and send a second order when their stock is resupplied (and they don't tell me - I just figured it out after years of it happening).


----------



## autopilot (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just think it's odd that they'll still let you add them to your cart and order. *Nothing on the website saying it's back ordered. *

I'd be pretty crabby if I ordered something and found out after the fact that it wasn't in stock.

I think I remember asking about this a week or so back (in this thread) but never saw an answer... unless I missed it.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Donna, I am sorry that you did not receive your shipping confirmation. If you have still not received it, if you could please let me know so that I may take care of it.

Richard


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fair enough! If it's urgent, I would definitely not hesitate to call. I generally believe that great customer service means that I don't have to jump through hoops to get the information I need though. Bondi is generally very good about that, but I just want to suggest that they take some steps to improve their communication lines with those that don't use Facebook/MUT.

Hi credit22 we're usually pretty prompt with emails, however we do recognize that there is room for improvement. It's striking that balance between information and spamming. Unfortunately, there are individuals who will and do report our emails as spam, the more reports, the less likely our emails are to deliver to anyone so we try to preserve email for very important messages. Hope this gives some insight into why at times we tend to use social media and forums over email.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just think it's odd that they'll still let you add them to your cart and order. Nothing on the website saying it's back ordered. 

I'd be pretty crabby if I ordered something and found out after the fact that it wasn't in stock.

Hi Allison, when a Fall &amp; Winter '13 order comes through the team are being pro-active and contacting customers to confirm that they are happy to wait. In the event that a customer would not like to wait, we cancel the authorization on their card and the funds credit back within a few hours.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2013)

> Hi Allison, when a Fall &amp; Winter '13 order comes through the team are being pro-active and contacting customers to confirm that they are happy to wait. In the event that a customer would not like to wait, we cancel the authorization on their card and the funds credit back within a few hours.


 Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 2, 2013)

> So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.


Those are so pretty! Love them!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi folks. I have to step in here for a moment as the Community Manager and make a few comments.

We don't have a specific rule that says "don't bring drama from other sites here to MUT" but it's one of those unwritten rules that's covered between rule #1, "_Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address_" and rule #3, "_Disruptive posts are not allow._" I know the the moderators have stepped in a few times to remind people about the rules and to remove posts that have violated the rules after being told to drop it.

We want everyone here to have a safe, fun place to chat with people about the products the like, dislike and love but we want you to respect the fact that other people may have differing opinions than you. The moderators and I really dislike having to step in but we will enforce the rules if push comes to shove. What this means is that if we continue to see posts that violate the rules then unfortunately we'll have to issue infractions which can lead to an account to be temporarily or even permanently banned. While this is the last thing we want to do it is something we'll have to do if such negative behavior occurs.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you, Zadidoll. This needs to be a fun &amp; stress-free place!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Hi folks. I have to step in here for a moment as the Community Manager and make a few comments. We don't have a specific rule that says "don't bring drama from other sites here to MUT" but it's one of those unwritten rules that's covered between rule #1, "_Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address_" and rule #3, "_Disruptive posts are not allow._" I know the the moderators have stepped in a few times to remind people about the rules and to remove posts that have violated the rules after being told to drop it. We want everyone here to have a safe, fun place to chat with people about the products the like, dislike and love but we want you to respect the fact that other people may have differing opinions than you. The moderators and I really dislike having to step in but we will enforce the rules if push comes to shove. What this means is that if we continue to see posts that violate the rules then unfortunately we'll have to issue infractions which can lead to an account to be temporarily or even permanently banned. While this is the last thing we want to do it is something we'll have to do if such negative behavior occurs.


 Is this why I saw posts in this thread and then they were gone a few minutes later?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2013)

Finally decided on Fool's &amp; Fuschia-istic for my voucher.

I thought I had a dupe for Fuschia-istic but I put it on today and it's a lot darker than it looked in the bottle!

Hooray for nail mail


----------



## RubyLee (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for this clarification! I am actually "one of those people who isn't on Facebook" and joined MUT this week just to keep informed. I sent an email with a couple of questions and mentioned this. James just said you guys will send email if it is important. I initially balked, because some of these "extra" things are kind of important too. But the spam issue sheds some light. I can't really imagine many reporting you for the few emails you've sent, but OK! So this is my first social media post in a very long time. Hello everyone! I've been reading through all the comments this week and it's been...fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 3, 2013)

> So this is my first social media post in a very long time. Hello everyone! I've been reading through all the comments this week and it's been...fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What do you do to create this visual? I want to see mine!
I just grab screenshots of the bottles on the Bondi web site and put them together in Paint (Windows free program).


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RubyLee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for this clarification! I am actually "one of those people who isn't on Facebook" and joined MUT this week just to keep informed. I sent an email with a couple of questions and mentioned this. James just said you guys will send email if it is important. I initially balked, because some of these "extra" things are kind of important too. But the spam issue sheds some light. I can't really imagine many reporting you for the few emails you've sent, but OK!

So this is my first social media post in a very long time. Hello everyone! I've been reading through all the comments this week and it's been...fun.





Hi RubyLee,

Welcome to MuT and thanks for the comments. Unfortunately we have already received one warning from our email marketing provider as about 3% of the 8,000+ people we email reported the messages as junk. I guess sometimes we can be a bit trigger happy with the spam button.

If ever anyone receives emails from us that they do not want, please click the unsubscribe button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Soo excited!!! Ordered Cuff Me, Glitz N Glam, and Girl On Top. Used a voucher to purchase Bluesy Blue and Tavern on the. Along with Sept.'s box : Copp'a Feel, The Sh*t Cray, and My Ex's Blood. I think I forgot the green polish drat! Next time!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok, I got jealous of everyone's polish collages so I made mine too.  Good thing, because I did not remember AT ALL 2 of the polishes I picked for September and I had to look at my order history.  I actually looked at In the Buff the other day and was regretting that I hadn't picked it




.  Here are the polishes coming my way!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 3, 2013)

> Ok, I got jealous of everyone's polish collages so I made mine too.Â  Good thing, because I did not remember AT ALL 2 of the polishes I picked for September and I had to look at my order history.Â  I actually looked at In the Buff the other day and was regretting that I hadn't picked it :wacko: .Â  Here are the polishes coming my way!


 Hahah soo pretty!!! I didn't order Like a Lady because I wasn't sure if it's really sheer or pigmented creme? I prefer pigmented creme. If I see a swatch on that in meanwhile then I will probably change my mind.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi RubyLee,

Welcome to MuT and thanks for the comments. Unfortunately we have already received one warning from our email marketing provider as about 3% of the 8,000+ people we email reported the messages as junk. I guess sometimes we can be a bit trigger happy with the spam button.

If ever anyone receives emails from us that they do not want, please click the unsubscribe button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It seems a little odd that your provider would warn you.  I cannot even begin to tell you how many companies I've bought from once send me an insane amount of mail...daily!!!  I've reported some as spam after I've unsubscribed and continued to get mail from them,  but reporting them as spam has done absolutely nothing to stop them sending me a million emails.  It just seems weird you're getting a warning.  Businesses send out tons of emails.  Some will get flagged as spam.  It doesn't seem to prevent them from just sending more.

Not for nothing, I'm a subscriber and I've received about 8 emails from you in a couple of months.  4 order confirmations, an email confirming my request to change out a colour, the we're having a problem email and I think 2 or 3 special offers/vouchers.  That is not a crazy amount of email and I have a hard time believing any normal person would flag an email a week (if that) as spam.

Social media is not the end all be all.  I've never had to go on another company's facebook page to try to find out what's going on with my order and people who don't use social media or forums have no clue what's going on...and that's just not right.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It seems a little odd that your provider would warn you.  I cannot even begin to tell you how many companies I've bought from once send me an insane amount of mail...daily!!!  I've reported some as spam after I've unsubscribed and continued to get mail from them,  but reporting them as spam has done absolutely nothing to stop them sending me a million emails.  It just seems weird you're getting a warning.  Businesses send out tons of emails.  Some will get flagged as spam.  It doesn't seem to prevent them from just sending more.

Not for nothing, I'm a subscriber and I've received about 8 emails from you in a couple of months.  4 order confirmations, an email confirming my request to change out a colour, the we're having a problem email and I think 2 or 3 special offers/vouchers.  That is not a crazy amount of email and I have a hard time believing any normal person would flag an email a week (if that) as spam.

Social media is not the end all be all.  I've never had to go on another company's facebook page to try to find out what's going on with my order and people who don't use social media or forums have no clue what's going on...and that's just not right.

Yeah i also don't get why that would be, especially if you can easily explain these are order confirmations and or important changes to service. I also think counting that 3% of 8000 as enough to not communicate with the other 7800+ isn't the best idea. I would assume a certain percentage of people may accidentally mark or will do it anyway. Counting that in a way that hurts important communications with the rest of us I don't think is really worth it. I guess I just also say it since the main reason I follow this thread mainly to get information on the sub, rather than primarily for fun.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With all the Breast Cancer Awareness publicity, are any of you are that it is also Domestic Violence Awareness Month? It is a subject close to my heart since my real father was an abuser (my mother divorced him when I was 2).

It's good to raise awareness of both Breast Cancer and Domestic Violence.

I'm glad you and your mother are free from that violence. So many who are in it, including members of this group, I'm sure, haven't been empowered to be free. Know that if you're a victim of domestic violence, it is not right, it is not normal, and it is not something you're 'stuck with'. Get help and get out. You can do it! Use the computer you're on now to look up the number for help in your area. Then call it now.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 3, 2013)

In fact, now that I think of it, not one of the emails I've received from Bondi has been an ad or "buy me" of any kind. No provider would "flag" any of these emails as a problem even if they were reported by the recipient as spam.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yeah i also don't get why that would be, especially if you can easily explain these are order confirmations and or important changes to service. I also think counting that 3% of 8000 as enough to not communicate with the other 7800+ isn't the best idea. I would assume a certain percentage of people may accidentally mark or will do it anyway. Counting that in a way that hurts important communications with the rest of us I don't think is really worth it. I guess I just also say it since the main reason I follow this thread mainly to get information on the sub, rather than primarily for fun.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe the spam reports were when people were getting the "Review your polishes!" from the September box, despite not having it yet? (I know Bondi explained why the issue occurred, but I could see some people being annoyed enough to hit "report spam.")

I think a weekly or biweekly newsletter from Bondi would be a good idea. Just something to state the goings-on, important info, shipping dates, etc.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 3, 2013)

Probably not.  An independent company hired by Bondi sends out the "review your polishes" emails.

I feel like the wool is being pulled over my eyes with this seriously lame excuse for not providing email updates to us.  I also feel like it's a real issue that the out-of-stock polishes are still being sold and the customer is only informed they're out of stock after the fact.

I do 99% of my shopping online and my experience with finding out something is out of stock after the fact is negligible to the point I have no memory of that ever happening to me aside from one Woman Within order.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe the spam reports were when people were getting the "Review your polishes!" from the September box, despite not having it yet? (I know Bondi explained why the issue occurred, but I could see some people being annoyed enough to hit "report spam.")

I think a weekly or biweekly newsletter from Bondi would be a good idea. Just something to state the goings-on, important info, shipping dates, etc.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe the spam reports were when people were getting the "Review your polishes!" from the September box, despite not having it yet? (I know Bondi explained why the issue occurred, but I could see some people being annoyed enough to hit "report spam.")

I think a weekly or biweekly newsletter from Bondi would be a good idea. Just something to state the goings-on, important info, shipping dates, etc.

Ah I see where someone would get annoyed and call it spam lol. I had forgotten about those, I just remembered the other emails and all those were pretty important. Do those count towards bondi? It doesn't come from the same email address, in my inbox it shows as from yopto so I'm not sure it's that...


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah, didn't know it wasn't through them as I didn't receive any but just saw the complaints on Facebook.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22 we're usually pretty prompt with emails, however we do recognize that there is room for improvement. It's striking that balance between information and spamming. Unfortunately, there are individuals who will and do report our emails as spam, the more reports, the less likely our emails are to deliver to anyone so we try to preserve email for very important messages. Hope this gives some insight into why at times we tend to use social media and forums over email.

I haven't recieved an e-mail asking me if I am happy with my order and I placed it the day the e-mail was sent out (a couple of days ago I believe).


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hahah soo pretty!!! I didn't order Like a Lady because I wasn't sure if it's really sheer or pigmented creme? I prefer pigmented creme. If I see a swatch on that in meanwhile then I will probably change my mind.

I have exactly that same curiosity about Like a Lady, and am waiting on an answer from Richard about it. I had sent that question in an email with some other questions. I'll post it here when I hear.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 3, 2013)

> I have exactly that same curiosity about Like a Lady, and am waiting on an answer from Richard about it. I had sent that question in an email with some other questions. I'll post it here when I hear.


 On a comment in the Bondi Swap Group on Facebook, Richard said that it's an opaque.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hahah soo pretty!!! I didn't order Like a Lady because I wasn't sure if it's really sheer or pigmented creme? I prefer pigmented creme. If I see a swatch on that in meanwhile then I will probably change my mind.
Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have exactly that same curiosity about Like a Lady, and am waiting on an answer from Richard about it. I had sent that question in an email with some other questions. I'll post it here when I hear.
Oh, good question.  I actually hope it is on the sheer side, but I will like it either way.  Yes, let us know when you hear back Monika1


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 3, 2013)

My three new Bondis that I ordered with my voucher should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey Monika! 

Here are some tips on handling awful formulas:


Make sure you apply the polish in *very* thin layers. Like, the first coat should be barely visible (esp if it's a light polish, like CPB)
Allow each consecutive layer to dry completely
For white and bright polishes alternate each color coat with a coat of matte base, it will even out the color and the streaks
Repeat until desired opacity

My Central Park Blossom order shipped earlier today, and I'll make sure to post swatches when it comes. I really like the color, and I'll do anything to make its horrid formula work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again for the tips Anastasia!

Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!





And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks again for the tips Anastasia!

Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!





And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.









Monika, YOUR nails are looking fantastic!!!! I am SO envious.......


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Thanks again for the tips Anastasia! Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!
> 
> And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.


 Your nails look beautiful!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

For the ladies that received shipping on your voucher polishes.. has your tracking updated? Mine says electronic shipping info received on the 2nd and then nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope its moved some and just hasn't updated..


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

> Thanks again for the tips Anastasia! Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!
> 
> And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.


 Holy moly! 7 coats!? There is no way I'd be able to do 7 coats. I can barely get 2, &amp; polishes that require 3 is really pushing it for me! It looks fantastic, though!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

> For the ladies that received shipping on your voucher polishes.. has your tracking updated? Mine says electronic shipping info received on the 2nd and then nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope its moved some and just hasn't updated..


 I ordered mine on the 1st &amp; it should be delivered today according to tracking.


----------



## skylite (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I never got a shipping email, but I got an email this morning that my order is out for delivery. So cool...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

> I ordered mine on the 1st &amp; it should be delivered today according to tracking.


 Dang.. I ordered mine on the 29th. I just want my polish!!


----------



## yunii (Oct 4, 2013)

You are lucky to receive your order today. I ordered mine on 29th as well (from spring and summer collections) and my order is still stuck at electronic shipping information received status on USPS tracking site. Hopefully my first bondi polish will start moving soon.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You are lucky to receive your order today.

I ordered mine on 29th as well (from spring and summer collections) and my order is still stuck at electronic shipping information received status on USPS tracking site. Hopefully my first bondi polish will start moving soon.
Ditto.  Order polishes first, get them last!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not sure what y'all ordered, but I it strawberry fields &amp; top of the rock. I think those who ordered Lady Liberty may have had to wait a bit. I'm going on my memory of the conversation, but I'm pretty sure I remember something about that.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure what y'all ordered, but I it strawberry fields &amp; top of the rock. I think those who ordered Lady Liberty may have had to wait a bit. I'm going on my memory of the conversation, but I'm pretty sure I remember something about that.

I ordered Lady Liberty and my tracking sat for a few days.  It just updated in the wee hours last night, but it's going fast now that it's on the move!  It's supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 4, 2013)

I ordered my voucher polishes on Sept 30 and got them Oct 2. No shipping issues for me.Love my Bondi Polishes!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think I am ready to use my voucher. I haven't received anything in the mail for awhile, really a week, so here goes.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 4, 2013)

I presume voucher orders for the fall color collection won't be shipped out until the boxes do?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure what y'all ordered, but I it strawberry fields &amp; top of the rock. I think those who ordered Lady Liberty may have had to wait a bit. I'm going on my memory of the conversation, but I'm pretty sure I remember something about that.
I got Fool's and Fuschia-istic.

ETA: I just looked on their website and realized I've been pronouncing Bondi wrong this whole time!


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I am ready to use my voucher. I haven't received anything in the mail for awhile, really a week, so here goes.
Hahaha this is always my thought pattern when I decide to buy something online! "It's been forever since I've gotten anything in the mail...time to order something!"


----------



## theexxception (Oct 4, 2013)

> I got Fool's and Fuschia-istic. ETA: I just looked on their website and realized I've been pronouncing Bondi wrong this whole time!


 Me too


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too
Umm ME THREE! Instant face-palm moment!





From the website:

*Q: How do you pronounce your brand's name?*

*A:* Itâ€™s pronounced bon-dai, itâ€™s Aboriginal for water over rocks, and also the name of an awesome beach in Australia and you so need to go!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 4, 2013)

My tracking showed no updates from the time I got it but I received my polishes today.  Then I got an email that appeared to be from Bondi telling me my order was delivered.  Good on them for that.  This way they'll have less trouble knowing if people really got their stuff with so many delivery issues from last month.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For the ladies that received shipping on your voucher polishes.. has your tracking updated? Mine says electronic shipping info received on the 2nd and then nothing.



I hope its moved some and just hasn't updated..


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Yeah, I was hoping they would magically appear in my mailbox today, but nope.  Nothing.  I emailed Bondi just to see if they could give me any more information so we'll see what they say.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Monika, YOUR nails are looking fantastic!!!! I am SO envious.......
Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Your nails look beautiful!
Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Holy moly! 7 coats!? There is no way I'd be able to do 7 coats. I can barely get 2, &amp; polishes that require 3 is really pushing it for me! It looks fantastic, though!
Angi, lucky Jessica, and Jessica R, thank-you so much! Yeah, 7 is way too many, I hope that formulation went in the bin and will never return. But I don't have another colour like that either. So it's nice that with Anastasia's tips I can use it when I have the patience, or need for some mindful meditation. It gives me (well, at least my hands) a bit of that 'Malibu Barbie' feel because it makes my hands look really tanned where I'm really in the 'fairly fair but not super-ultra-pale' range. Yes, this is my 'Summer tan' too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's taken a while, but I'm really happy with how the Bondi polish has been supporting my nails making it possible to grow them to a length I like and reducing the splitting and breaking that usually occurs if I'm not wearing anything (and when I tried the water-based stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The extra (normally 2 or 3) layers really help and always finishing the tips - with every layer (maybe not all 7 this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - has really cut down on my typical splitting through the thickness of the nail. My nails are fairly brittle despite Biotin and other vitamins. I've been trying to do filing with polish on to support the nail. Leaving a mani on for four or more days helps too.

It's not always perfect though, you'll notice the middle finger on one hand - the side of the nail broke. I didn't really want to change my overall shape, so it'll be lopsided for a bit. In the scheme of things, ah well, whatever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have any 'repair kit' and in that case I don't think it would have helped. But moving on, what do you folks recommend as a good one? Angi - your 'jewel not tool' motto is good in principle, but I imagine I'll have plenty of future mishaps in reality.

I've learned so much from everyone here, and this is such a great creative outlet. Thanks, everyone! You are all beautiful people.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It seems a little odd that your provider would warn you.  I cannot even begin to tell you how many companies I've bought from once send me an insane amount of mail...daily!!!  I've reported some as spam after I've unsubscribed and continued to get mail from them,  but reporting them as spam has done absolutely nothing to stop them sending me a million emails.  It just seems weird you're getting a warning.  Businesses send out tons of emails.  Some will get flagged as spam.  It doesn't seem to prevent them from just sending more.

Not for nothing, I'm a subscriber and I've received about 8 emails from you in a couple of months.  4 order confirmations, an email confirming my request to change out a colour, the we're having a problem email and I think 2 or 3 special offers/vouchers.  That is not a crazy amount of email and I have a hard time believing any normal person would flag an email a week (if that) as spam.

Social media is not the end all be all.  I've never had to go on another company's facebook page to try to find out what's going on with my order and people who don't use social media or forums have no clue what's going on...and that's just not right.

DonnaD, thank you for the post. Larger companies manage their marketing lists in house and may not use a third party company. We use MailChimp to manage all of our marketing activities and rightly so, they are very proactive under the CANNSPAM legislation to warn their customers who have an unusually high amount of spam reports, in some cases this leads to account suspension. I hope this provides further insight into my comment above.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha this is always my thought pattern when I decide to buy something online! "It's been forever since I've gotten anything in the mail...time to order something!"

My mail lady hates me.   I got two packages in yesterday.  And there are three coming today.  I rarely don't have something coming in the mail.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there, so I have some news! 

On Monday there will be an email giving you an update on the September and the October boxes. We will be shipping in two waves, the first of which will start on Monday October 14th.

We listened to your feedback and we will be shipping via USPS. With this in mind, PLEASE do not be alarmed if your tracking information does not update immediately.

I have been working closely with USPS to ensure that they are on top of it and doing their job (scanning the package barcodes), however, as some have experienced this week with the voucher offer, the USPS website will show "Electronic Shipping Info Received". If it does not update, it does not mean that the package is necessarily lost. We will work with USPS on tracing all packages that are 7 business days past their expected delivered date.

Before I am roasted on here, I know that there are concerns about how we communicate. This is not a formal update, this is me sharing with you that there will be a more detailed update going out via email on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there, so I have some news! 

On Monday there will be an email giving you an update on the September and the October boxes. We will be shipping in two waves, the first of which will start on Monday October 14th.

We listened to your feedback and we will be shipping via USPS. With this in mind, PLEASE do not be alarmed if your tracking information does not update immediately.

I have been working closely with USPS to ensure that they are on top of it and doing their job (scanning the package barcodes), however, as some have experienced this week with the voucher offer, the USPS website will show "Electronic Shipping Info Received". If it does not update, it does not mean that the package is necessarily lost. We will work with USPS on tracing all packages that are 7 business days past their expected delivered date.

Before I am roasted on here, I know that there are concerns about how we communicate. This is not a formal update, this is me sharing with you that there will be a more detailed update going out via email on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the update.    But don't forget, Monday October 14th is a federal holiday, no mail.  I don't know if larger offices are open for accepting shipments, though.  Best of luck with everything!  Sure looking forward to my picks.


----------



## skylite (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my order of brick road and lady liberty today!! Amazing colors !! But lady liberty arrived with sticky polish all over the bottle. Not sure if it's leaking / cracked ? Or it was another bottle that leaked on it ? The lid was on tightly so I don't think that it leaked out the top.


----------



## Boots (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so glad I found this group and decided to check it out. I recently heard about subscription services and picked out a few to ease my way into them. I started with Ipsy (though I am wait listed, still..) and was going to sub to Julep as my second in a few months once I got the hang of all of this. BUT, today, I bought a sub to Bondi and couldn't be happier. The amazing service the team brings, the transparency and the downright human-ness (not a word!) of the company is a huge draw for me. I would much rather support them in this endeavour than other subs who are less communication and feedback oriented. Awesome job from what I've seen so far!

(I've read through as much of the other threads, and this one, as my little brain could handle today)

I can't wait to be a Bondi Girl and try out new and awesome colours! 





(I'm pushing myself to pick at least one colour monthly I wouldn't normally pick!) 

Quick Edit (with a question!): I've been seeing people say things about a second box.. How would one do that, you know.. if one wanted more than 3? By chance.. Just in case I know someone who wants more than three... Certainly not me..

(sounded convincing, right?)


----------



## kira685 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so glad I found this group and decided to check it out. I recently heard about subscription services and picked out a few to ease my way into them. I started with Ipsy (though I am wait listed, still..) and was going to sub to Julep as my second in a few months once I got the hang of all of this. BUT, today, I bought a sub to Bondi and couldn't be happier. The amazing service the team brings, the transparency and the downright human-ness (not a word!) of the company is a huge draw for me. I would much rather support them in this endeavour than other subs who are less communication and feedback oriented. Awesome job from what I've seen so far!

(I've read through as much of the other threads, and this one, as my little brain could handle today)

I can't wait to be a Bondi Girl and try out new and awesome colours! 





*(I'm pushing myself to pick at least one colour monthly I wouldn't normally pick!) *
Love that idea! Welcome to the Bondi Girls! =)


----------



## angismith (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there, so I have some news! 

On Monday there will be an email giving you an update on the September and the October boxes. We will be shipping in two waves, the first of which will start on Monday October 14th.

We listened to your feedback and we will be shipping via USPS. With this in mind, PLEASE do not be alarmed if your tracking information does not update immediately.

I have been working closely with USPS to ensure that they are on top of it and doing their job (scanning the package barcodes), however, as some have experienced this week with the voucher offer, the USPS website will show "Electronic Shipping Info Received". If it does not update, it does not mean that the package is necessarily lost. We will work with USPS on tracing all packages that are 7 business days past their expected delivered date.

Before I am roasted on here, I know that there are concerns about how we communicate. This is not a formal update, this is me sharing with you that there will be a more detailed update going out via email on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We appreciate the heads-up, Richard ... look forward to hearing what you have to post. 

For everyone else, I changed my avatar AGAIN, but it's still me! 

A big welcome to those of you who have joined us.

And is it BON-DAY or BON-DIE. I've been saying BON-DEE.

And the big news for me - I got my point &amp; shoot camera this afternoon via UPS. It's tiny and cute and COMPLICATED. Plan on spending some time getting to know it this weekend. Have fun and don't forget to show your Bondi manicures!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 4, 2013)

> I got my order of brick road and lady liberty today!! Amazing colors !! But lady liberty arrived with sticky polish all over the bottle. Not sure if it's leaking / cracked ? Or it was another bottle that leaked on it ? The lid was on tightly so I don't think that it leaked out the top.


 I'm so sorry this arrived damaged. Please email me - [email protected] and I will get a replacement shipped for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 4, 2013)

> I am so glad I found this group and decided to check it out. I recently heard about subscription services and picked out a few to ease my way into them. I started with Ipsy (though I am wait listed, still..) and was going to sub toÂ JulepÂ as my secondÂ in a few months once I got the hang of all of this. BUT, today, I bought a sub to Bondi and couldn't be happier. The amazing service the team brings, the transparency and the downright human-ness (not a word!) of the company is a huge draw for me. I would much rather support them in this endeavour than other subs who are less communication and feedback oriented. Awesome job from what I've seen so far! (I've read through as much of the other threads, and this one, as my little brain could handle today) I can't wait to be a Bondi Girl and try out new and awesome colours!Â  :w00t: (I'm pushing myself to pick at least one colour monthly I wouldn't normally pick!)Â  Quick Edit (with a question!): I've been seeing people say things about a second box.. How would one do that, you know.. if one wanted more than 3? By chance.. Just in case I know someone who wants more than three... Certainly not me.. (sounded convincing, right?)


 Welcome! And to answer your question, Richard has said they aren't doing the extra box(es) this month so they can get all caught up from the September box delay. If they do it in future months, you'll get an email with the offer.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just received Strawberry Fields and Lady Liberty in the mail today. I used my voucher for them and they are gorgeous. Cannot wait to play with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We appreciate the heads-up, Richard ... look forward to hearing what you have to post. 

For everyone else, I changed my avatar AGAIN, but it's still me! 

A big welcome to those of you who have joined us.

And is it BON-DAY or BON-DIE. I've been saying BON-DEE.

And the big news for me - I got my point &amp; shoot camera this afternoon via UPS. It's tiny and cute and COMPLICATED. Plan on spending some time getting to know it this weekend. Have fun and don't forget to show your Bondi manicures!
Hi Angi!

I've been there, at Bondi beach - beautiful!; and I think of it as being spelled BON-DAI. I guess in my head 'dai' sounds like 'die' due to background or whatever, I'm sure a phoneticist or linguist could give us the most accurate way of expressing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, the 'i' in Bondi is pronounced the way you would say 'i' when singing/reciting the alphabet: 'h' 'i' 'j' ... that 'i'. Hope that helps. And admittedly, reading it, I also sometimes think 'ee'. It just happens!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Angi P.S. love your new avatar!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Welcome! And to answer your question, Richard has said they aren't doing the extra box(es) this month so they can get all caught up from the September box delay. If they do it in future months, you'll get an email with the offer.

I think he said not yet...     ???


----------



## DeSha (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For the ladies that received shipping on your voucher polishes.. has your tracking updated? Mine says electronic shipping info received on the 2nd and then nothing.



I hope its moved some and just hasn't updated..

I don't recall checking to see if mine was updated or not. I placed my order for Midnight Mystery (I just &lt;3 this color) and Fuschia-istic on 9/29. It appears to have been prepared for shipping on 10/2 (as noted by the date and time stamp on the printout in my package). I received my order this afternoon (10/4).

Hope this helps you Emuhlyy!


----------



## Boots (Oct 4, 2013)

> Welcome! And to answer your question, Richard has said they aren't doing the extra box(es) this month so they can get all caught up from the September box delay. If they do it in future months, you'll get an email with the offer.


Awesome! Thank you for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks again for the tips Anastasia!

Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!





And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.








Looks beautiful on you!!  I so love this color and am so sad it's horribly streaky.  I gave up after 5 coats.  I guess I'll need to do 7! :/


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks beautiful on you!!  I so love this color and am so sad it's horribly streaky.  I gave up after 5 coats.  I guess I'll need to do 7! :/

Thank-you! Given you love the colour, when you try again, make sure you work to do thin coats and try the matte topcoat in between to help with leveling. I used a regular topcoat two times between layers, and had the suspicion it wasn't helping; but it's possible it did. I look forward to trying using matte topcoat with difficult polishes.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I figured I'd post an all-Bondi mani here for others to enjoy the colours, though I know some of you are on other threads where you've maybe seen it anyway. Building on the CPB, here's my all-Bondi mani with Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, NYPD, and I'm Vers.


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I figured I'd post an all-Bondi mani here for others to enjoy the colours, though I know some of you are on other threads where you've maybe seen it anyway. Building on the CPB, here's my all-Bondi mani with Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, NYPD, and I'm Vers.









This is AWESOME, Monika! Have you thought about adding some snowflakes to it? Would look great come this winter...


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I figured I'd post an all-Bondi mani here for others to enjoy the colours, though I know some of you are on other threads where you've maybe seen it anyway. Building on the CPB, here's my all-Bondi mani with Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, NYPD, and I'm Vers.









This looks beautiful!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 5, 2013)

Woohoo! My voucher polishes are out for delivery :-D So excited to finally have Strawberry Fields &amp; Fuschia-istic!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo! My voucher polishes are out for delivery :-D

So excited to finally have Strawberry Fields &amp; Fuschia-istic!
I LOVE those two colors!  :-D


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 5, 2013)

My first Bondi polishes have arrived!!!  Totally about to put some Fuschia-istic on (I got Fool's as well!)


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Bondi polishes have arrived!!!  Totally about to put some Fuschia-istic on (I got Fool's as well!)

Can't wait to see, Emuhlyy!


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I figured I'd post an all-Bondi mani here for others to enjoy the colours, though I know some of you are on other threads where you've maybe seen it anyway. Building on the CPB, here's my all-Bondi mani with Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, NYPD, and I'm Vers.








Wow- I use a lot of polish but haven't used that much of a Bondi one yet.  I get the feeling Central Park Blossom is one of your favorites!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 5, 2013)

DonnaD, thanks so much for the magnifying light recommendation ... it came today and I can barely wait to spend tomorrow trying to start getting my nails back in shape after cutting them off! (now that I can see them!).


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is extremely unacceptable.  This is the kind of business practice that will pretty much force me into not buying another product from a company.

Refunding people that didn't have enough time to skip is not a solution.  There should be ample time to skip....a week or more.  And I don't care how busy you are.  The resulting confusion about the skip date was totally foreseeable.

Seriously, this just pisses me off.

I just won a new laptop and have spent the last 3 days setting it up, transferring files and was generally off line.  If I was charged because I missed the 12 hour skip window, I would NEVER buy another Bondi product EVER and I would be telling every single person I know not to buy from them.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, we finally got our (unclear) October email (late) with only twelve hours before the skip deadline? And then when people were asking about the skip deadline all day, we didn't get a response about it until after the deadline had passed?
Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, the skip deadline has passed. We have made improvements so that we are not in this position in November and going forward. The reason the deadline was tight is that we need to update the charge date for customer credit cards and this has to be done manually.

We will however honor any request up to Friday 4th for a refund if a customer card has been charged and would like a refund.
Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi credit22, we spent today responding to all customers who had contacted us via email, telephone and live chat.

Unfortunately, this was my first opportunity to respond directly on MuT. I have had a member of my team working on our customer service email tonight to ensure that any customers who wish to skip are skipped without their card being charged.

Congrats on the new laptop!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry to hear that Angie. I hope you get well soon.

Oh, it's become the norm for me as of late. I had to have xrays and a CT scan last week because of right-sided abdominal pain. They are sending me to a GI because they think I have diverticulitis. As for the heart, Sunday night my BP went to 77/44 with a heart rate of 55. I didn't go to the ER because alll they do is monitor me and send to a cardiologist. The cardiologist saw me for the first time last week and he doesn't want to do ANYTHING for a month while I keep a log. Very frustrating.


Sorry to hear that hope they are able to find a way to help you.


----------



## Boots (Oct 5, 2013)

Hmm, the chat function on Bondi's site kind of confuses me. Maybe I'm unlucky, but everytime I try it I am prompted to leave a message because there is no one there. I did so yesterday, leaving my email and a general question thing, but no response? If i do that, should I eventually get an email back? Also.. I really want to place an order for some of the Spring/Summer colours before they're gone, some of them are so pretty! It'll be tough to decide which though.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you!  I'm loving it.  It plays my Sims 2 (my other addiction hobby) just beautifully...once I figured out how to make it stop looking like a tablet and more like windows 7, I'm really happy with it. It's got a terabyte of hard drive space!  Crazy!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the new laptop!

I love mine.  Be careful to hold onto the base when you move the neck around.  My daughter broke the clamp on my first one bending it without support.  Also be careful of the cover; one pin on mine broke from rough handling.  It's totally awesome though and I couldn't do my nails without it anymore.

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DonnaD, thanks so much for the magnifying light recommendation ... it came today and I can barely wait to spend tomorrow trying to start getting my nails back in shape after cutting them off! (now that I can see them!).


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This is AWESOME, Monika! Have you thought about adding some snowflakes to it? Would look great come this winter...
Thank-you Angi! We are two of the same mind, it seems; as I was just looking through my plates for snowflakes! Very cool! 




  I did allude to a continued layering process on this mani as I'm behind on my marathon. I'm visualizing something with tall deep green evergreens, some large (stamped) snowflakes as a touch, and an overall 'snowflake' effect with Nubar White Polka Dots. I was toying with putting in some stars, or a North star, but it might be overkill; I'll have to see.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow- I use a lot of polish but haven't used that much of a Bondi one yet.  I get the feeling Central Park Blossom is one of your favorites!!
Thanks Paula! I would say the colour appeals to me, but Central Park Blossom in particular is their worst formulation of the 19? I have so far. The royal blue NYPD and Blue Skies in this same mani work for me in one coat - I would say my current faves are: NYPD, Horny Mistress, Fuschia-istic, Tavern on the..., Top of the Rock, and a really shocking Chasing the Sun &lt; where I never would think an orange would come close, given my personal likes and dislikes. I haven't decided if Uptown Girl, Lady Liberty, and Strawberry Fields have to be bumped up to the top category because I haven't tried them for a full or close-to-full mani.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This looks beautiful!
Thank-you!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 6, 2013)

> Hmm, the chat function on Bondi's site kind of confuses me. Maybe I'm unlucky, but everytime I try it I am prompted to leave a message because there is no one there. I did so yesterday, leaving my email and a general question thing, but no response? If i do that, should I eventually get an email back? Also.. I really want to place an order for some of the Spring/Summer colours before they're gone, some of them are so pretty! It'll be tough to decide which though.


 I typically get an email back within an hour, but withit being the weekend, I'm not sure. As for the spring/summer collection, if I could have only 1 from the 19, I would absolutely choose Strawberry Fields. It is such a unique shade of dusty pink, &amp; IMO it would be flattering for any skin tone &amp; extremely wearable in both causal and professional settings. I hope this helps you make a decision!


----------



## Boots (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I typically get an email back within an hour, but withit being the weekend, I'm not sure.

As for the spring/summer collection, if I could have only 1 from the 19, I would absolutely choose Strawberry Fields. It is such a unique shade of dusty pink, &amp; IMO it would be flattering for any skin tone &amp; extremely wearable in both causal and professional settings. I hope this helps you make a decision!

Hmm, I had left the message on Thursday I think, I'll just give it time and see. As for the colours, it was definitely on my list of ones to try, I'm having trouble with my decision to wait for the month box to try out the polish, I want to try it now, dangit! Haha.

Thank you for the help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love mine.  Be careful to hold onto the base when you move the neck around.  My daughter broke the clamp on my first one bending it without support.  Also be careful of the cover; one pin on mine broke from rough handling.  It's totally awesome though and I couldn't do my nails without it anymore.

Thanks for the tips, Donna! I just LOVE it! The ONLY thing I wish was different is the one and off switch would be better located on the lamp instead of the switch hanging in mid-air beside my table.


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, I had left the message on Thursday I think, I'll just give it time and see. As for the colours, it was definitely on my list of ones to try, I'm having trouble with my decision to wait for the month box to try out the polish, I want to try it now, dangit! Haha.

Thank you for the help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Boots, I'm not sure how often Chat messages are responded to. Bondi recommends contacting them at [email protected] when they respond to someone with a question on FB. You might try that route, too! And welcome to the Bondi thread on MuT!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I really love a lot of the summer colors and decided to enjoy them in a way that will last a lot longer than on my nails, which I feel strong urges to redo every other night. So I made some into pendants: Starry Night behind red glitter and a double-sided one with Fuschia-istic and Blue Skies behind Orly Sparkling Garbage. I love how they turned out and I need to get some gold flake for one with Lady Liberty. Just what I needed was a new obsession.












Those are really pretty!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yes!  I completely agree.  One of those little wheel switches closer to the base would have made it perfect.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the tips, Donna! I just LOVE it! The ONLY thing I wish was different is the one and off switch would be better located on the lamp instead of the switch hanging in mid-air beside my table.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 6, 2013)

Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat









Pretty, Cari .... I don't think there's a way to go wrong with Fuschia-istic! All-around perfect dark rose...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2013)

> Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh pretty! I ordered this one too &amp; I'm SO excited to get it! ...if it ever ships  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat










So pretty. I love that color. I need to start playing with my matte sometimes. I always forget I have it.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat









Online when I ordered it, I thought it was almost a neon hot pink.  Here it looks like a deep pink/rosey color.  Guess I'll see when I put it on!!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone pass me a patience pill. I would JUST like at least one out of all my pretties to make it to me!!! *sigh* all of your pretty manis give me mani envy. Great job ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 6, 2013)

I just sent in an email, but I just noticed that Bondi never sent me an invoice (I pay through Paypal) for October. Anyone else pay with Paypal? Have yall gotten your invoice yet?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RubyLee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for this clarification! I am actually "one of those people who isn't on Facebook" and joined MUT this week just to keep informed. I sent an email with a couple of questions and mentioned this. James just said you guys will send email if it is important. I initially balked, because some of these "extra" things are kind of important too. But the spam issue sheds some light. I can't really imagine many reporting you for the few emails you've sent, but OK!

So this is my first social media post in a very long time. Hello everyone! I've been reading through all the comments this week and it's been...fun.





Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey Monika!

Here are some tips on handling awful formulas:


Make sure you apply the polish in *very* thin layers. Like, the first coat should be barely visible (esp if it's a light polish, like CPB)
Allow each consecutive layer to dry completely
For white and bright polishes alternate each color coat with a coat of matte base, it will even out the color and the streaks
Repeat until desired opacity

My Central Park Blossom order shipped earlier today, and I'll make sure to post swatches when it comes. I really like the color, and I'll do anything to make its horrid formula work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again for the tips Anastasia!

Here is my 7 coat application of Central Park Blossom (I regretfully have no matte top coat yet, so I didn't benefit from that part, which might speed things up and get an even finish in fewer coats). But it did work with multiple thin coats!





And this shows how dramatic the colour difference for polish can be as a result of different lighting. If I was trying to purchase this 'pale peach nude' based on swatches, I could be really wrong about how it would look on me. I still maintain swatches are helpful, and it's much better to have them than not. But photos under several lighting conditions are ideal.










So classic and pretty!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So classic and pretty!

Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to give one of my new Bondi shades a try! Fuschia-istic with a matte top coat









It looks great! It's interesting that on me it seems to look a bit deeper in tone; maybe it's the matte topcoat?


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 7, 2013)

Ohhh Monika, this is a true work of art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Absolutely stunning manicure!


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!









OMG! A winter storm! Perfect!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!









This is gorgeous!!! I can't believe I'm saying this, but now I can't wait for snow!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!









That is gorgeous! Makes me feel so lazy just painting a color on my nails. lol


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That is gorgeous! Makes me feel so lazy just painting a color on my nails. lol
Thank-you! Well, I used the same CPB base for three marathon manis, so I'm not sure what to call that.



  But now I'm just tempted to see if I can keep going with it. It would almost seem like I'm out of remover at home right now. Tee, hee! Unfortunately the layers are getting quite thick, so they'll be fairly prone to peeling anytime I use my nails as tools (sorry Angi!). I find sometimes 'just painting a colour' takes more effort as it has to be more perfect. Doing something on top is a handy way to conceal 'application issues'.





Quote:

Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This is gorgeous!!! I can't believe I'm saying this, but now I can't wait for snow!
Thanks! In contrast, I certainly -can- wait, lol! That nasty stuff gets in the way of everything. We've had a few _nice_? 'global warming' Winters around here, where it hasn't been too bad, so I'm rather worried about this Winter. In a way we're due for an 'igloo building potential,' 'ice storm,' 'blackout' Winter. I still want to store up as many tomatoes and peppers, etc. as possible for when it comes.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
OMG! A winter storm! Perfect!
So as you suggested, I went ahead with a few snowflakes! YAY! You spotted my attempt at 'wind' and my tree-obliterating snow! Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ohhh Monika, this is a true work of art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Absolutely stunning manicure!
Thank-you so much Anastasia! I'm sorry that the 31 Mani Challenge is over so I won't be seeing your group continuing to post for that. I find the every 3 day pace quite a challenge, but it's been so creatively stimulating seeing and trying everything that I'd consider doing a -slow- (maybe even slower) one again. I enjoyed putting this one together; I'm glad you enjoy it too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!









OOoooooo, that is lovely! I adore the delicate snowflake! Excellently done Monika!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
OOoooooo, that is lovely! I adore the delicate snowflake! Excellently done Monika!





Thank-you so much Cookie! I noticed I didn't list what I used; that snowflake is the one on the right from Konad m59.


----------



## Boots (Oct 7, 2013)

Even though I hate the cold, I love wintery stuff! Probably because I'm a December baby. Lovely job on the mani Monika, it's really making me want to get a hold of some Konad things!


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha, you're welcome! I really hope it works for you, because it sure does for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got back to matte too---I prefer a glossy finish but wanted to try something new! I missed your post about the finicky colors for matte polish. Would you mind telling me what you mean, OiiO?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 7, 2013)

You know what I really love about your manis?  The fact that you keep adding on the the mani to get several different looks.  Your level of creativity amazes me.

I'll tell you, it's a really good thing that most people who go to get their nails done only want their nails painted with maybe an accent nail because if I ever do decide to use my schooling for anything other than my kids and friends, I don't really need a huge level of creativity...because I am so not creative.

You make me jealous! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2013)

OMG so purdy!!! I think that is the first mani I have seen with NYPD, I dont remember seeing that one yet.  Really, really outstanding job





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The layers are getting rather thick!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

That is a very nice manicure.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

> Here is my follow-on to the base gradient with Central Park Blossom, Blues Skies, and NYPD. I think this might be the last iteration on this particular base of CPB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The layers are getting rather thick!


 I love it! Makes me want to put on my NYPD.


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Horrible day ... traveling ... no answers .... another appt. in the morning involving more traveling ... I'm give out just from doctors' offices. I'll be so glad when they get everything figured out. No answer back from my Xrays for pneumonia either. Or at least they didn't leave a message. Took my camera with me, but can't figure out some of the settings without the manual, which is online. If it were Christmas, I would say, 'Bah, humbug'! Came online to see if Richard had posted anything about shipping yet.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Horrible day ... traveling ... no answers .... another appt. in the morning involving more traveling ... I'm give out just from doctors' offices. I'll be so glad when they get everything figured out. No answer back from my Xrays for pneumonia either. Or at least they didn't leave a message. Took my camera with me, but can't figure out some of the settings without the manual, which is online. If it were Christmas, I would say, 'Bah, humbug'! Came online to see if Richard had posted anything about shipping yet.Â


 In sorry your day was so frustrating.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

> Horrible day ... traveling ... no answers .... another appt. in the morning involving more traveling ... I'm give out just from doctors' offices. I'll be so glad when they get everything figured out. No answer back from my Xrays for pneumonia either. Or at least they didn't leave a message. Took my camera with me, but can't figure out some of the settings without the manual, which is online. If it were Christmas, I would say, 'Bah, humbug'! Came online to see if Richard had posted anything about shipping yet.Â


 Awww.... I'm sorry. I know you are frustrated because you haven't gotten any answers regarding your health, but hopefully we will be getting some Bondi nail polish news soon! Hang in there!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2013)

> Hi there, so I have some news!Â  On Monday there will be an email giving you an update on the September and the October boxes. We will be shipping in two waves, the first of which will start on Monday October 14th. We listened to your feedback and we will be shipping via USPS. With this in mind, PLEASE do not be alarmed if your tracking information does not update immediately. I have been working closely with USPS to ensure that they are on top of it and doing their job (scanning the package barcodes), however, as some have experienced this week with the voucher offer, the USPS website will show "Electronic Shipping Info Received". If it does not update, it does not mean that the package is necessarily lost. We will work with USPS on tracing all packages that are 7 business days past their expected delivered date. Before I am roasted on here, I know that there are concerns about how we communicate. This is not a formal update, this is me sharing with you that there will be a more detailed update going out via email on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did anybody get this email?


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did anybody get this email?

I was wondering the same thing. Wasn't sure what this email was supposed to be but I didn't get it either.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 7, 2013)

> Did anybody get this email?


 Nope....


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did anybody get this email?

Hi there, it's scheduled to be sent at 10pm EST today.

Richard


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did anybody get this email?

Haha we were all thinking the same thing, I was just coming on to check! Guess I misremembered - thought it was supposed to go out this weekend. I guess people should start getting now so here's hoping for some good news!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Hi there, it's scheduled to be sent at 10pm EST today. Richard


 It's 10:30 EST, and I haven't received an email. Have they begin to be sent out and I'm just in a later batch?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, I still didn't get it and I checked all my email folders. Oh well...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 7, 2013)

Still nothing over here...


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 7, 2013)

Ladies, the emails have started to go out. There is a large amount so this process can take up to 45 minutes. If you have not receive your email within the hour, please check your spam or junk folder first as it may have gone there, and if still no sign, let us know by emailing [email protected] so that we can resend it to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got my email.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Ladies, the emails have started to go out. There is a large amount so this process can take up to 45 minutes. If you have not receive your email within the hour, please check your spam or junk folder first as it may have gone there, and if still no sign, let us know by emailing [email protected] so that we can resend it to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just received my email. Thanks!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my email 5 minutes ago FYI


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 7, 2013)

Love the communication, thanks again Bondi!


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine came in at 10:30 EST .... wonderful news that we (or should I say most of us) appreciate, since we might have some 'splaining to do with our spouse if they shipped 3 to a box! However, I gave in over the weekend and made my confession to my husband about how many would be coming ...  I am TRULY blessed .....his reaction was "OMG, I didn't build your rack big enough!" Thanks for coming on, Richard, and letting us know the plan. Like all lessons, I am sure you realize that they are hard-learned. But I, for one, expected there to be trials and tribulations in the beginning. And while they may seem huge right now, they are nothing in the long run as long as everyone learned how to handle them in the unforeseen future. Now, come to my, my little pretties... my nails await!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got it! Thanks, now are you going to offer additional boxes?


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got it! Thanks, now are you going to offer additional boxes?

Jac10, according to the mail, yes after the other orered are all shipped out.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm glad for some news! If it wasn't for people posting their gorgeous Bondi manis, this thread would have been dead. Thank goodness they are combining at least some it. I think I still need to be home (hopefully alone lol) on mail day.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

Who else has Top of the Rock? I put it on today and I'm just not liking the color on me. The formula is great, I think it was Jessica Riley who posted a pic of herself wearing it and I loved it on her. It's just when I put it on I was like, meh. Has any one else found that with this color, or any other color?


----------



## angismith (Oct 7, 2013)

And thank you, Richard, for listening to us about USPS. I'm sure DHL probably could promise you a better deal, but they can't deliver it! I think a certain other company is learning this the hard way!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Who else has Top of the Rock? I put it on today and I'm just not liking the color on me. The formula is great, I think it was Jessica Riley who posted a pic of herself wearing it and I loved it on her. It's just when I put it on I was like, meh. Has any one else found that with this color, or any other color?


 Top of the Rock was one of the few original colors that I had no interest in. I love gray normally, but I didn't like any of the swatches of it. I'm still searching for a charcoal gray that I like. Edited to add: I've actually had the opposite happen with many of the colors, particularly Lady Liberty and Blue Skies, where I thought they were cute colors and looked fine in the bottle, but then I put them on and fell in love. They are my two favorites now.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Top of the Rock was one of the few original colors that I had no interest in. I love gray normally, but I didn't like any of the swatches of it. I'm still searching for a charcoal gray that I like. Edited to add: I've actually had the opposite happen with many of the colors, particularly Lady Liberty and Blue Skies, where I thought they were cute colors and looked fine in the bottle, but then I put them on and fell in love. They are my two favorites now.


 That was me and Strawberry Fields. I thought it was an okay color, and then I put it on and now it's one of my all time favorite colors!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 8, 2013)

> Who else has Top of the Rock? I put it on today and I'm just not liking the color on me. The formula is great, I think it was Jessica Riley who posted a pic of herself wearing it and I loved it on her. It's just when I put it on I was like, meh. Has any one else found that with this color, or any other color?


 I do love Top of the Rock, but I adore grays in general. It has been a while since I wore it so I can't remember exactly what it was like, but I do remember it having a unique quality to it, which was a good thing for me, but maybe it's not for everyone. On another note, I was so excited to get my email! It sounds like November will be smooth sailing. I'm really glad I hung in there with Bondi.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Top of the Rock was one of the few original colors that I had no interest in. I love gray normally, but I didn't like any of the swatches of it. I'm still searching for a charcoal gray that I like.

Edited to add: I've actually had the opposite happen with many of the colors, particularly Lady Liberty and Blue Skies, where I thought they were cute colors and looked fine in the bottle, but then I put them on and fell in love. They are my two favorites now.

I spent yesterday with our manufacturer looking at Winter 2014 color trends. This was the first time that I got to see all different polish finishes and how VERY different they can look in the bottle to actually wearing them. Some of the colors in the bottle were blah, but when you try them, they were stunning!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Top of the Rock was one of the few original colors that I had no interest in. I love gray normally, but I didn't like any of the swatches of it. I'm still searching for a charcoal gray that I like.

Edited to add: I've actually had the opposite happen with many of the colors, particularly Lady Liberty and Blue Skies, where I thought they were cute colors and looked fine in the bottle, but then I put them on and fell in love. They are my two favorites now.

I spent yesterday with our manufacturer looking at Winter 2014 color trends. This was the first time that I got to see all different polish finishes and how VERY different they can look in the bottle to actually wearing them. Some of the colors in the bottle were blah, but when you try them, they were stunning!


I think this is one of the most important reasons that swatches would be invaluable! (I know, beat a dead horse, right?)


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who else has Top of the Rock? I put it on today and I'm just not liking the color on me. The formula is great, I think it was Jessica Riley who posted a pic of herself wearing it and I loved it on her. It's just when I put it on I was like, meh. Has any one else found that with this color, or any other color?
Funny how everyone is so different. Top of the Rock was one of my least favorite looking at the bottles. After putting it on, I LOVE it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I spent yesterday with our manufacturer looking at Winter 2014 color trends. This was the first time that I got to see all different polish finishes and how VERY different they can look in the bottle to actually wearing them. Some of the colors in the bottle were blah, but when you try them, they were stunning!
Thank you for the update email. I hope that things are starting to chill out for you a bit. My husband works for a small web developer site. The company landed a multi million dollar contract a few years ago. It was hard watching them go through all the growing pains of that. I think they all learned a lot. It was the hard, fast, and painful way, but it made them stronger in the long run. They are rock solid now and grateful for the bumps and bruises that got them where they are today.


----------



## Boots (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Funny how everyone is so different. Top of the Rock was one of my least favorite looking at the bottles. After putting it on, I LOVE it.*

Thank you for the update email. I hope that things are starting to chill out for you a bit. My husband works for a small web developer site. The company landed a multi million dollar contract a few years ago. It was hard watching them go through all the growing pains of that. I think they all learned a lot. It was the hard, fast, and painful way, but it made them stronger in the long run. They are rock solid now and grateful for the bumps and bruises that got them where they are today.

This is why when I am going to do my colour picking, I am picking at least one polish I wouldn't normally grab... Stepping out of my comfort zone! Never know what I will fall in absolute love with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

It is funny how much a polish can change from the bottle to your nails.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think this is one of the most important reasons that swatches would be invaluable! (I know, beat a dead horse, right?) 






Agreed! I mean I would even take swatches on Richards nails at this point!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed! I mean I would even take swatches on Richards nails at this point!
I think it should be Richard's nails.


----------



## Boots (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it should be Richard's nails.





That would be epic!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I think it should be Richard's nails. :icon_chee


 Yes, that would be awesome!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed! I mean I would even take swatches on Richards nails at this point!
I think it should be Richard's nails.






That is spectacularly awesome!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 8, 2013)

Sigh.  My first Bondi mani chipped in less than one day.. might need 3 coats next time.  Still love it, though!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Sigh.Â  My first Bondi mani chipped in less than one day.. might need 3 coats next time.Â  Still love it, though!


 Which color was it?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which color was it?

Fuschia-istic!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh.  My first Bondi mani chipped in less than one day.. might need 3 coats next time.  Still love it, though!

Bondi chips within a day for me too. As does every other brand of polish I use. I've pretty much resigned to the fact that a mani isn't going to last more than 24 hours (and that's a generous estimate) for me. Good thing I get bored easily and change my nail color often ;-)


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

> Sigh.Â  My first Bondi mani chipped in less than one day.. might need 3 coats next time.Â  Still love it, though!


 I had to remove mine after 5 days and it still had no chips. Did you use any base coat? I have been using nailtiques 2 plus.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Fuschia-istic!


 That's odd. I put one coat of Fuschia-istic on my kids and it lasts them days. And that's crazy for a kid, especially the boy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh.  My first Bondi mani chipped in less than one day.. might need 3 coats next time.  Still love it, though!

I'm terribly hard on nail polish...usually chips within a day for me too. But since I've been using the following layers, my mani will last (all the polishes I've tried anyway): Nail Tek foundation II, then Bondi I'm Vers, two coats (or more, depending) of polish, I'm Vers again, then topped with Seche Vite.

By following this "recipe", I have had pretty good staying power.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine usually has tip wear within 2 days if not the first 24 hours. My job requires tons of opening boxes, peeling stickers, etc. CONSTANTLY. Nail polish just doesn't last for me no matter what I do or what brands I use (base and top coat, etc). The only thing that lasts for me is gel which I try to do sparingly because of it's effects (but I do the at-home version which isn't as harsh as the salon). If there's anything I've learned though it's that we are our own worst critic. People I encounter even 5 days into a well-worn mani are still complimenting it, even when they have nice manis themselves. I stopped caring after awhile and find that if I'm doing my nails every 3-5 days, the turn around is quick enough so it's not chipped too much. A fresh mani always feels best though!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Fuschia-istic!


 I haven't tried that one yet. I just received it last Friday.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 9, 2013)

I love fresh manis.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had to remove mine after 5 days and it still had no chips. Did you use any base coat? I have been using nailtiques 2 plus.

I used an Essie base coat just because that's all I have right now, but I'm not a fan of it.  I need a different one but I've used that a long with my out the door top coat with zoya and ruffian and had no chips for at least 3 days.  The chipping now is nothing noticeable but it still sucks!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I used an Essie base coat just because that's all I have right now, but I'm not a fan of it.  I need a different one but I've used that a long with my out the door top coat with zoya and ruffian and had no chips for at least 3 days.  The chipping now is nothing noticeable but it still sucks!

We regularly hear that our customers experience issues with longevity of our polish when using an Essie product. Typically manufacturers will recommend that you use their own base or top coat, simply because they are the same formulation. What I have found is that Seche Vite is by far the best competitor brand with our colors. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We regularly hear that our customers experience issues with longevity of our polish when using an Essie product. Typically manufacturers will recommend that you use their own base or top coat, simply because they are the same formulation. What I have found is that Seche Vite is by far the best competitor brand with our colors. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I use Seche Vite with my Bondi polishes and I've had manis last a week without any chipping.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use Seche Vite with my Bondi polishes and I've had manis last a week without any chipping.  

Seche Vite always shrinks my Bondi (and Zoya) manicures so hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We regularly hear that our customers experience issues with longevity of our polish when using an Essie product. Typically manufacturers will recommend that you use their own base or top coat, simply because they are the same formulation. What I have found is that Seche Vite is by far the best competitor brand with our colors. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've NEVER (knock on wood) had a problem with Seche Vite! I have also combined Julep's Nail Therapy (sorry, Richard!) and Deborah Lippmann's matte topcoat and NO issues with Bondi's polishes. As a matter of fact, I have never had an issue with Bondi's polishes period! Superb formula! My only complaint is that my mani last SOOO LONG that I feel guilty taking off a perfectly good manicure just to change colors!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't have shrinking issues with seche vite, but my manis still chip within a day or so with it.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seche Vite always shrinks my Bondi (and Zoya) manicures so hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I had the same problem. Been told I wait too long to apply it. I started using HK Girl and it has been a awesome when I need a super shiny fast topcoat.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seche Vite always shrinks my Bondi (and Zoya) manicures so hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Same here. Thinking of trying Zoya's top coat as supposedly it is free of the ingredient-that-escapes-me-just-now that is presumed to be responsible for poor adhesion.

If it's good for Zoya it should be good for other 4- and 5-free polishes too, one would think...


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem. Been told I wait too long to apply it. I started using HK Girl and it has been a awesome when I need a super shiny fast topcoat.
Me three! And I also use HK Girl and I don't think I will EVER use anything else, ever again! Seche Vite also shrinks my polish, and I didn't like Julep's Freedom Polymer topcoat (also experienced shrinking). My HK Girl has also lasted me forever!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

It must really have a lot to do with body chemistry too because I have never had chipping issues with any polish unless I put it on super thick and add lots of glitter.  I also have really dry skin so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  Never had any shrinking problems with SV or Julep Freedom TC either and I always apply immediately after the last coat of polish.  I'm really itching to try the HK Girl too since I've heard so many rave reviews and I would like to find something even shinier.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 9, 2013)

I've only had a problem with SV shrinking one polish...Squarehue Scorched Summer.  I've only experience one polish chipping with SV and that one was American Apparel Peacock, but AA polishes suck in general with their horrible, streaky formulas.  

You'd only get my SV by prying it from my cold, dead hands.  I've tried HK, Poshe, OTD and Essie fast dry top coats and while they all aren't bad, nothing is faster drying or shinier than SV for me.  I used to use Sally Hansen Diamond Shine which isn't a fast dry and liked it,  but the super fast drying is a major draw for me and nothing beats my SV. My sister, however, has a horrible time with SV.  Her polish always chips off at the tip of the nail like french manicure style.  She loses the whole tip...it's just very odd.  The Essie fast dry works just fine for her.  In the end, it's all about chemistry and you just have to experiment to find what works best for you.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me three! And I also use HK Girl and I don't think I will EVER use anything else, ever again! Seche Vite also shrinks my polish, and I didn't like Julep's Freedom Polymer topcoat (also experienced shrinking). My HK Girl has also lasted me forever!
It is great stuff. I was thinking the other day. "What if they quit selling this???!!!"






I want to buy a case of HK Girl, just to be on the safe side...Surely my husband would understand. lol


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):





My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!





My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box.

Still learning my camera ....


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):





My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!





My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box.

Still learning my camera ....

That rack your husband made looks wonderful!  I'm going to have to buy one soon.  My husband doesn't have time to make one for me and I have no desire to make one.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 9, 2013)

> While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):
> 
> My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!
> 
> My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box. Still learning my camera ....


 I love this! What a nice hubby! I showed this to mine and he just got a deer in the headlights look. Lol. He can fix any computer blindfolded, he's a jaw-dropping amazing artist. He is NOT handy. My dad on the other hand.....hmmmmm.....Dad? Christmas?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):





My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!





My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box.

Still learning my camera ....

Nice polish rack. I love the mirror back.  He may want to start another one, it's almost full! My husband was going to make me one but I got sick of waiting and bought 2 of the 94 polish rack off amazon.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 9, 2013)

> Nice polish rack. I love the mirror back.Â  He may want to start another one, it's almost full! My husband was going to make me one but I got sick of waiting and bought 2 of the 94 polish rack off amazon.


 I second the love of the mirror back! I just made a rack for myself that's fairly similar, but I didn't put a back on it. That might be a good addition. My husband makes me do all the woodworking projects around the house! I finally finished up a wine rack just so I could work on my polish rack in peace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice polish rack. I love the mirror back.  He may want to start another one, it's almost full! My husband was going to make me one but I got sick of waiting and bought 2 of the 94 polish rack off amazon.

Well, I 'fessed up to what's coming this month (13 Bondis and 9 Juleps) and his reaction was "OMG, I didn't build it big enough!". I plan to move the bottom row (which includes my original three polishes (OPI lt. blue, pink, and Nicole by OPI purple) and several China Glazes that I got for my birthday and have never used to a box. And, of course, my Ruffians and Deborah Lippmann's row have a LOT more space for more! Heheehee!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I 'fessed up to what's coming this month (13 Bondis and 9 Juleps) and his reaction was "OMG, I didn't build it big enough!". I plan to move the bottom row (which includes my original three polishes (OPI lt. blue, pink, and Nicole by OPI purple) and several China Glazes that I got for my birthday and have never used to a box. And, of course, my Ruffians and Deborah Lippmann's row have a LOT more space for more! Heheehee!
Haha that sweet of him!! I built a nail polish rack a few weeks ago and only estimated my polishes.  Once it went on the wall, it was already full!




  It definitely helps to see them all on a shelf though!!  Love the mirror too!


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha that sweet of him!! I built a nail polish rack a few weeks ago and only estimated my polishes.  Once it went on the wall, it was already full!



  It definitely helps to see them all on a shelf though!!  Love the mirror too!

The mirror was my idea since we are (still) in the process of remodeling our master bedroom. Adding lots of ME since I am in here most of the day now that I am so sick most of the time. My sweet man has his own man cave (read: camo, guns, bullets, taxidermy) so I am adding touches of bling to MY room. The width of the mirror backing determined the width of the nail rack. And while you can't see it unless I take a closer shot, there is a band of molding across each shelf that keeps the polishes from falling off. I have some pictures I want to get framed to sit or hang right above the shelf. And the walls are awaiting my paint color selection ... Still leaning toward pink ...


----------



## tasertag (Oct 9, 2013)

How long does Seche Vite stay shiny for you all? For me, it's dull in less than 24h.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The mirror was my idea since we are (still) in the process of remodeling our master bedroom. Adding lots of ME since I am in here most of the day now that I am so sick most of the time. My sweet man has his own man cave (read: camo, guns, bullets, taxidermy) so I am adding touches of bling to MY room. The width of the mirror backing determined the width of the nail rack. And while you can't see it unless I take a closer shot, there is a band of molding across each shelf that keeps the polishes from falling off. I have some pictures I want to get framed to sit or hang right above the shelf. And the walls are awaiting my paint color selection ... Still leaning toward pink ...
We just redid our master bedroom.  I painted the walls a light/medium gray.  I have dark gray black-out curtains and dark wood/espresso furniture.  The trim and doors are bright white.  I have blue and white accents and bedding right now.  My thought process for the gray was because I needed it to be as calming and dark as possible when I have a migraine.  

I have another bedroom that we are going to redo soon.  I haven't made any decisions yet, but that room will have white furniture and be bright!  That room is where I plan on putting my vanity, makeup, nail polish and all things girly!


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How long does Seche Vite stay shiny for you all? For me, it's dull in less than 24h.
Never have had it happen, Vy ... but I do reapply every third day.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 9, 2013)

These are the nails I did last year for halloween. I am not perfect so sorry for the before clean up picture. But other than that it was super easy. Just wanted to post this since other people had been mentioning the blood drips.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 9, 2013)

> Never have had it happen, Vy ... but I do reapply every third day.


 Regardless if brand, my nails show signs of wear or chip within 3-4 days so I always remove and repaint them at that time. But it's always disheartening to see dull nails the next day at work.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 9, 2013)

> How long does Seche Vite stay shiny for you all? For me, it's dull in less than 24h.


 It stays shiny on me for days...I have a love affair with that stuff lol.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 9, 2013)

I tried SV &amp; I don't get everyone's obsession. I guess my body chemistry is wonky. I use Zoya Armor &amp; BL horsepower.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We regularly hear that our customers experience issues with longevity of our polish when using an Essie product. Typically manufacturers will recommend that you use their own base or top coat, simply because they are the same formulation. What I have found is that Seche Vite is by far the best competitor brand with our colors. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I guess I'll try Seche Vite.. I'd really rather not spend money on it when I like the OTD just fine.  I didn't buy SV originally because I heard so many people say that it caused shrinking.. I might just get the I'm Vers when we make our selections next month.  Thanks Richard or James or whoever, lol!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 9, 2013)

> How long does Seche Vite stay shiny for you all? For me, it's dull in less than 24h.


 Same here. I don't like it at all, from the smell, to the application, to the way it seems to disappear the next day. Once my bottle is gone, I'm gonna stick to my SH.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 9, 2013)

> We regularly hear that our customers experience issues with longevity of our polish when using an Essie product. Typically manufacturers will recommend that you use their own base or top coat, simply because they are the same formulation. What I have found is that Seche Vite is by far the best competitor brand with our colors. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Most of us have said Seche Vite topcoat shrinks polishes. I just discovered (I'm sure some of MUT may know this) Glisten &amp; Glow's HK topcoat is ranked better than Seche Vite topcoat. I could be wrong about ingredients. I believe that HK uses similar ingredients as Seche Vite WITHOUT the shrinkage effect. Anyone could verify this or vouch for this? I really want to try HK Top Coat. I think it's inexpensive probably $6. http://www.glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/hk-girl-fast-drying-super-shiny-top-coat


----------



## Boots (Oct 9, 2013)

For you Lexxie! (I was trying to figure out how to put two quotes, and somehow did it without realizing it..)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Most of us have said Seche Vite topcoat shrinks polishes. I just discovered (I'm sure some of MUT may know this) Glisten &amp; Glow's HK topcoat is ranked better than Seche Vite topcoat. I could be wrong about ingredients. I believe that HK uses similar ingredients as Seche Vite WITHOUT the shrinkage effect. Anyone could verify this or vouch for this? I really want to try HK Top Coat. I think it's inexpensive probably $6.

http://www.glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/hk-girl-fast-drying-super-shiny-top-coat


Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same problem. Been told I wait too long to apply it. I started using HK Girl and it has been a awesome when I need a super shiny fast topcoat.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks soo much!!! Hopefully, Richard will see this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried SV &amp; I don't get everyone's obsession. I guess my body chemistry is wonky. I use Zoya Armor &amp; BL horsepower.
I can see Zoya's product working just fine with Bondi's since they are both 5-free. But is BL's 5-free? 

Regarding SV's shrinking issues, the ONLY time I had problems with it shrinking was when I got part of it on my cuticle as I was applying. Only that polish on that finger shrank. And I do apply SV as soon as I put on my second coat of color. No waiting between coats (unless I'm using some sort of nail jewelry and have to apply it first. 

Since I am using so many initials here, I hope everyone reading understands what they stand for? I don't know what HK is?


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I can see Zoya's product working just fine with Bondi's since they are both 5-free. But is BL's 5-free?Â  Regarding SV's shrinking issues, the ONLY time I had problems with it shrinking was when I got part of it on my cuticle as I was applying. Only that polish on that finger shrank. And I do apply SV as soon as I put on my second coat of color. No waiting between coats (unless I'm using some sort of nail jewelry and have to apply it first.Â  Since I am using so many initials here, I hope everyone reading understands what they stand for? I don't know what HK is?


 Please scroll up a little to find my post bec I posted a weblink to that store and it explains what is HK.... Never mind. Here's the link.... http://glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/hk-girl-fast-drying-super-shiny-top-coat


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please scroll up a little to find my post bec I posted a weblink to that store and it explains what is HK....

Never mind. Here's the link....

http://glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/product/hk-girl-fast-drying-super-shiny-top-coat
I just bought my first indie polish ... at beyondthenail on Etsy. A deep bronze metallic and a glitter called Pixelated Sunshine. Shipping from Toronto. Wonder how long it will take to get here?


----------



## Smileys (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seche Vite always shrinks my Bondi (and Zoya) manicures so hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love Seche Vite and it doesn't shrink on me at all.  For me, SV doesn't work with Zoya, but I haven't found any top coats that work Zoya - chips in less than 24 hrs.  I've recently been gifted a couple of Pixie Dusts and the one I've used lasted 3 days before a chip.  I want to try I'm Vers, but SV works so well for me that I'm hesitant to try it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I love Seche Vite and it doesn't shrink on me at all. Â For me, SV doesn't work with Zoya, but I haven't found any top coats that work Zoya - chips in less than 24 hrs. Â I've recently been gifted a couple of Pixie Dusts and the one I've used lasted 3 days before a chip. Â I want to try I'm Vers, but SV works so well for me that I'm hesitant to try it.


 I don't want to try other top costs either because SV works so well for me also. I don't ever have a shrinkage problem. It last for days and dries so fast. I love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 9, 2013)

A lot of times with Bondi or Zoya, I will use the zoya armor top coat, then add a coat of SV on top the next day. That way it doesnt shrink, and I still get the qualities of SV that I like.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It stays shiny on me for days...I have a love affair with that stuff lol.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll probably try the HK next when I finish my bottle of Seche Vite.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 9, 2013)

I second (third? ninth?) the Seche Vite love! I'm on day 6 of a Fuchsia-istic mani with no chips and very minimal tip wear. My magic combo is CND Sticky base, polish, and SV topcoat. If I keep everything away from my cuticles it looks good and can last a week or more. I do get a little shrinkage but it's only noticeable at the tips if I look closely. The biggest selling factor for me is the fast dry. The only time I have to paint my nails is at night after the kids are in bed. Every other topcoat I've tried doesn't dry enough before I go to bed myself. I always end up with sheet marks in the morning! I can actually paint my nails IN BED and top them off with the SV, wait 5 min to lay down and wake up with perfect, shiny nails!


----------



## angismith (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second (third? ninth?) the Seche Vite love! I'm on day 6 of a Fuchsia-istic mani with no chips and very minimal tip wear. My magic combo is CND Sticky base, polish, and SV topcoat. If I keep everything away from my cuticles it looks good and can last a week or more. I do get a little shrinkage but it's only noticeable at the tips if I look closely. The biggest selling factor for me is the fast dry. The only time I have to paint my nails is at night after the kids are in bed. Every other topcoat I've tried doesn't dry enough before I go to bed myself. I always end up with sheet marks in the morning! I can actually paint my nails IN BED and top them off with the SV, wait 5 min to lay down and wake up with perfect, shiny nails!
Speaking of quick dry, has anyone tried quick dry drops with Bondi, and, if so, what kind and where do you find them?


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even though I hate the cold, I love wintery stuff! Probably because I'm a December baby. Lovely job on the mani Monika, it's really making me want to get a hold of some Konad things!
Thanks! Yeah, though there are certain things I can manage freehand, with a brush, or a dotting tool, that detailed snowflake really would only happen for me with the image plate! Uh, oh, it sounds like I'm enabling some shopping. I actually got a Konad kit so I could get the stamp and scraper and try a few of their polishes and plates, and then got some less expensive image plates from Pueen. I might have done better getting the 'less expensive' image plates from Bundle Monster because it seems they are bigger, and my nail surfaces are big enough that I could use that. Others who are more experienced here also have a lot positive to say about both Konad and Bundle Monster plates. Have fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thanks Donna! It seems I can rarely actually properly quote you with the multi button, but I'm sure you can figure out the context anyway. I think each of us has our own unique talents. I admire your visually striking, graphic, impeccable manis. I guess for me, the ideas abound, really, they're endless, but the energy to implement them is really lacking. And the idea glut likewise makes it hard to decide what to do! I've considered writing down a future mani list, but better it stays in my head, I think. It would otherwise be another list of 'to do's' not done.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Hmm, same quoting problem... I'm glad you get to see NYPD. My upcoming flower mani uses it as the entire nail base, and there isn't a lot of imagery on top, so you can see it even better soon. (I actually have it done in advance as I had it on just as I started the mani marathon, and decided to 'save' it.



)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is a very nice manicure.
Thank-you so much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love it! Makes me want to put on my NYPD.
Thanks! I know - NYPD is just a really great colour, and it's fun to wear! I look forward to comparing it to Police Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the meantime, I have trouble finding a colour it wouldn't elevate.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who else has Top of the Rock? I put it on today and I'm just not liking the color on me. The formula is great, I think it was Jessica Riley who posted a pic of herself wearing it and I loved it on her. It's just when I put it on I was like, meh. Has any one else found that with this color, or any other color?
I have Top of the Rock and I'm actually wearing it now. I really like it on my fingernails and it looks great on my toes too. I'll post the base colour and what I did to it soon. I thought it would suit everyone. Then again, it's all subjective. I sometimes look at a colour on myself and dislike it, and then look at it on someone with very similar colouring and love it on them. I do agree there are some colours that don't work for an individual due to what they prefer to see with their complexion. I feel that way about Fool's on it's own because my skin has a pink base that I don't feel is flattered by the gold-yellow shade. But if I use Fool's as an accent feature in the mani, I like it. For full mani, I questioned Botanical Beauty on me for the same reason, and liked it again in combination. I posted a mani previously where I combined TotR with white and black stamping and loved it. This one has many different colours, and I might even add a few more. So TotR is definitely very flexible for using in many contexts, which is fun. I hope you find a way you enjoy it.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think this is one of the most important reasons that swatches would be invaluable! (I know, beat a dead horse, right?) 





I was going to do that too! Tee, hee!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):





My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!





My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box.

Still learning my camera ....
That looks great! And it looks like you'll need another shelf or two for Bondis soon! My bedside tables are so full of things I've avoided adding too much polish stuff there, but I totally empathise! And it's a terrific distraction for those days!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While not the best in the world, I'm sharing my first pictures with my fellow Bondi Girls (and Guys):





My polish rack that my husband built ... proof of my addiction!





My (messy) bedside manicure and computer table, using my grandmother's wood jewelry box.

Still learning my camera ....
That's a great nail polish rack, I love the mirror and your manicure station.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

So I was inspired by this thread last night to try something different with my mani, I wanted to wait until it had been 24 hours to see if it worked before I posted about it :-D

I'm happy to say that I am looking at 10, still (practically) perfect painted nails. Just some very subtle tip wear on a few! I've never made it a full day without at least one nail having a large chip in it or the entire tip missing!

I have a Julep shade on now, so I'm hoping it works the same with my Bondis but I did a double top coat. Seche vite, let it dry for a couple minutes and then did a coat of Sally Hansen's quick dry top coat over that (the red bottle one). My nails are SO shiny too. 

Very excited I found at least one combo that seems to work, and I'm hoping I can get another day out of it. Maybe every two more days. That would probably be a record for me ;-)


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of quick dry, has anyone tried quick dry drops with Bondi, and, if so, what kind and where do you find them?
I've tried quick dry drops with my Bondi manis. I do have both the Zoya drops and ones from Silk Naturals, but so far I've only used Silk Naturals with Bondi. Their All Set - Nail Polish Drying Drops are reasonably priced at 0.5 oz for $4.99. I've never done a side-by-side comparison on the same mani of drops or no drops, so it's hard for me to say exactly how well they work. I'll try that in the near future and let you know! I also aim to try the Zoya drops.

The challenge I have with an I'm Vers, 2/3 thin coats of a Bondi polish, I'm Vers mani is that the top coat of I'm Vers seems to 're-wet' and soften the whole 'sandwich'. It's clear the drops do dry up the top of the mani and quickly reduce surface tackiness, but I'm not clear on how much and how quickly they harden the inner layers of the 'sandwich' to make the mani more resistant to hitting a finger against a brush, ledge, etc. I'd have to experiment on that too.

What I do know is that the drops definitely make it possible to do minor things sooner than otherwise. I wouldn't be banging the nails on something hard 2 minutes after application, as they are certainly still 'dentable' at that point. They have no negative influence on the appearance of the mani; actually they might make it even shinier. I've been in the situation that I needed to take a bath and get ready right after doing a mani, and I applied the drops and it helped. The only damage was to a couple of tips from opening shampoo and conditioner bottles, but that is hard use.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was inspired by this thread last night to try something different with my mani, I wanted to wait until it had been 24 hours to see if it worked before I posted about it :-D

I'm happy to say that I am looking at 10, still (practically) perfect painted nails. Just some very subtle tip wear on a few! I've never made it a full day without at least one nail having a large chip in it or the entire tip missing!

I have a Julep shade on now, so I'm hoping it works the same with my Bondis but I did a double top coat. Seche vite, let it dry for a couple minutes and then did a coat of Sally Hansen's quick dry top coat over that (the red bottle one). My nails are SO shiny too. 

Very excited I found at least one combo that seems to work, and I'm hoping I can get another day out of it. Maybe every two more days. That would probably be a record for me ;-)
Super! Some people have have body chemistry super-conducive to wear and chipping also re-apply the top-coat daily and find that helps. But first things first!


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of quick dry, has anyone tried quick dry drops with Bondi, and, if so, what kind and where do you find them?
@angismith I've used the Julep quick dry drops and the DeMert Nail Enamel Dryer Spray, both work well! The Demert I've found at Meijer (our grocery/everything store) for about $3. Julep, well you know where to get those!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was inspired by this thread last night to try something different with my mani, I wanted to wait until it had been 24 hours to see if it worked before I posted about it :-D

I'm happy to say that I am looking at 10, still (practically) perfect painted nails. Just some very subtle tip wear on a few! I've never made it a full day without at least one nail having a large chip in it or the entire tip missing!

I have a Julep shade on now, so I'm hoping it works the same with my Bondis but I did a double top coat. Seche vite, let it dry for a couple minutes and then did a coat of Sally Hansen's quick dry top coat over that (the red bottle one). My nails are SO shiny too. 

Very excited I found at least one combo that seems to work, and I'm hoping I can get another day out of it. Maybe every two more days. That would probably be a record for me ;-)
That is awesome. I hope the combo works with your Bondi also. It is frustrating to paint your nails and have them looking like week old manicures in less than a day. Luckily Bondi's formula seems to be perfect for me. I do not chip for days even with no top or bottom coat.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

I did my first nail art. Nothing too hard but more than my only one polish or stamping. I used Chasing the sun and Brick Road. SO happy my nails finally stopped peeling and I can grow them out. I was bored painting nubs for almost a year... lol


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 10, 2013)

Okay, gotta throw my 2 cents in in the top/base coat discussion. I've never tried any of the ones listed so far so I can't compare to the seche and HZ girl, or whatever it's called. BUT, I have two that have worked great for me. The Rimmel Pro base/top coat is my main one and it works great for me! It like $3.88 at Walmart and has a nice wide brush. My Bondi manis last about a week with no chips. It does dull a bit but you could reapply after a few days. And I'm hard on my nails with animals and musical instruments, and kids! I just tried the base/top coat from Perfect MÃ nicure and it is holding up nice too. Got it in a NB test tube. It's a bit pricier than the Rimmel. But I'm on day 5 or 6 and no chips, just tip wear! I did give a second coat the other day a few hours before bed and got sheet wrinkles, didn't get that the first day, so I think Iput it on too thick. Oh, I did my first try at nail art with my dotting tools and it turned out great.


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my first nail art. Nothing too hard but more than my only one polish or stamping. I used Chasing the sun and Brick Road. SO happy my nails finally stopped peeling and I can grow them out. I was bored painting nubs for almost a year... lol




Ha! We must be in the same mood today ... I am using those two colors right now ... still on my first coat though. Love yours!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! We must be in the same mood today ... I am using those two colors right now ... still on my first coat though. Love yours!
They are great colors! I am trying to make sure I try all my Bondis before the new ones are sent in. I have a habit of buying a bunch and then they sit there un-used while I keep going back to the same favorite colors. Share yours when you are done!


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are great colors! I am trying to make sure I try all my Bondis before the new ones are sent in. I have a habit of buying a bunch and then they sit there un-used while I keep going back to the same favorite colors. Share yours when you are done!
Will do now that I have a camera! I'm a little shaky this morning though, so don't expect perfection ... LOL! I'm out of practice and my nails are in TERRIBLE shape where I have NOT been following the GOLDEN rule ... jewels not tools!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 10, 2013)

@angismith You will be happy to know that a couple of days ago, while I attempted to take the seal off of a jar of bouillon, I heard your voice (or what I perceived to be your voice, lol) telling me "your nails are like jewels, don't use them like tools!" It got me to stop and get a knife out of the drawer.


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith You will be happy to know that a couple of days ago, while I attempted to take the seal off of a jar of bouillon, I heard your voice (or what I perceived to be your voice, lol) telling me "your nails are like jewels, don't use them like tools!" It got me to stop and get a knife out of the drawer. 




Ha! But I can't take credit for that expression ... I think it originated with Essie Weingarten ... a brand I have never even tried! But I love the saying! And my voice is REAL Southern, by the way!


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith You will be happy to know that a couple of days ago, while I attempted to take the seal off of a jar of bouillon, I heard your voice (or what I perceived to be your voice, lol) telling me "your nails are like jewels, don't use them like tools!" It got me to stop and get a knife out of the drawer. 




Also I have discovered that the more I keep my nails polished, the more likely I am NOT to use them like tools!


----------



## Boots (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also I have discovered that the more I keep my nails polished, the more likely I am NOT to use them like tools!
I did a galaxy nail design on Saturday, and so far no chips... I think because of this! When they look all pretty and I am about to use them to do something, my head goes "Nooooooooo".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will do now that I have a camera! I'm a little shaky this morning though, so don't expect perfection ... LOL! I'm out of practice and my nails are in TERRIBLE shape where I have NOT been following the GOLDEN rule ... jewels not tools!

It is a hard rule to follow. They come in handy sometimes!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my first nail art. Nothing too hard but more than my only one polish or stamping. I used Chasing the sun and Brick Road. SO happy my nails finally stopped peeling and I can grow them out. I was bored painting nubs for almost a year... lol




Looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

@jesemiaud funny you mention that about hearing @angismith voice saying that because the same thing happened to me today when I was cleaning the house. I tend to use my nails to scrape things clean but decided to use gloves and a stronger sponge instead.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 10, 2013)

I need to repeat this as a mantra. The pinky nail on my left hand is now a glued-on tip with hard gel. I have broken it twice in the last 4 months prying at things, which in itself is a little odd since it's my pointer and index that take the brunt of my abuse but those never seem to break.  By the time the gel grows off, it will be back to normal and hopefully I'll remember the mantra and not break it again!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also I have discovered that the more I keep my nails polished, the more likely I am NOT to use them like tools!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm painting my nails right now with Tavern on the and it is fast becoming one of my all time favorite polishes.  I love the formula and the color is amazing.  I find myself reaching for it all the time!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 10, 2013)

> I'm painting my nails right now with Tavern on the and it is fast becoming one of my all time favorite polishes. Â I love the formula and the color is amazing. Â I find myself reaching for it all the time!


 I ordered that color with my October box - I'm excited!


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

My mani is a little delayed ... I didn't like the way it was turning out, so I started over! That's what's so neat about nail polish ... it's no big deal if you screw up ... just swipe it off and start again! I was trying to go with my Seche Vite Ridge Fillling Base Coat and it just wasn't working ... took three coats of Chasing the Sun and then when I started putting the art touches on it, it was just sooo.....wrong! Started over about 15 minutes ago, going back to favorite base coat!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani is a little delayed ... I didn't like the way it was turning out, so I started over! That's what's so neat about nail polish ... it's no big deal if you screw up ... just swipe it off and start again! I was trying to go with my Seche Vite Ridge Fillling Base Coat and it just wasn't working ... took three coats of Chasing the Sun and then when I started putting the art touches on it, it was just sooo.....wrong! Started over about 15 minutes ago, going back to favorite base coat!
I did my chasing the sun last night. The first coat kinda scared me. So streaky and awful looking. I was surprised how much it leveled out after a few seconds and then the second coat just made it perfect. Good luck with your 2nd go at it!


----------



## angismith (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my chasing the sun last night. The first coat kinda scared me. So streaky and awful looking. I was surprised how much it leveled out after a few seconds and then the second coat just made it perfect. Good luck with your 2nd go at it!
Ash, I am doing a little bit of handpainting, too, and the first try should have been practiced on paper instead of nail, too. I am too hard on myself and I have to take a mid-afternoon nap. They still haven't figured out if I have pneumonia. Crazy rural hospital! I took my second xray on Friday and they just called this morning to do a CT scan, but can't get it scheduled until Monday. Meanwhile, I am supposed to be put to sleep on the 17th (which is the end of next week) for an endoscope and colonoscopy at a larger hospital further away. If they don't get the pneumonia deal straightened out then that will have to be delayed. Whine, whine, whine, I know. but incompetence drives my freaking insane. It's pneumonia ... why do I have to wait for an opening? I thought pneumonia was serious ... even if I don't have a fever.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ash, I am doing a little bit of handpainting, too, and the first try should have been practiced on paper instead of nail, too. I am too hard on myself and I have to take a mid-afternoon nap. They still haven't figured out if I have pneumonia. Crazy rural hospital! I took my second xray on Friday and they just called this morning to do a CT scan, but can't get it scheduled until Monday. Meanwhile, I am supposed to be put to sleep on the 17th (which is the end of next week) for an endoscope and colonoscopy at a larger hospital further away. If they don't get the pneumonia deal straightened out then that will have to be delayed. Whine, whine, whine, I know. but incompetence drives my freaking insane. It's pneumonia ... why do I have to wait for an opening? I thought pneumonia was serious ... even if I don't have a fever.
That is crazy. My husband got sick a couple winters ago. Coughed non stop for two weeks. He went to a Patient First and they did a Cat Scan on the spot and told him he had pneumonia. I have read all your medical nightmares. I can not imagine the frustrations you have and are still going through. I was in the hospital for 2 days before they decided they should take out my appendix. No one seemed to know their head from their rear end. I hope they figure our your stuff soon.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 10, 2013)

[@]angismith[/@] I hope you start feeling better soon &amp; that they can finally figure what's wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is crazy. My husband got sick a couple winters ago. Coughed non stop for two weeks. He went to a Patient First and they did a Cat Scan on the spot and told him he had pneumonia. I have read all your medical nightmares. I can not imagine the frustrations you have and are still going through. I was in the hospital for 2 days before they decided they should take out my appendix. No one seemed to know their head from their rear end. I hope they figure our your stuff soon.
Two days?!?! You're lucky it didn't rupture!! Had mine taken out last year... was not fun. Had I been smarter I would have taken more advantage of the time off work... instead I was a dip and went back asap. Oops


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my chasing the sun last night. The first coat kinda scared me. So streaky and awful looking. I was surprised how much it leveled out after a few seconds and then the second coat just made it perfect. Good luck with your 2nd go at it!
Ash, I am doing a little bit of handpainting, too, and the first try should have been practiced on paper instead of nail, too. I am too hard on myself and I have to take a mid-afternoon nap. They still haven't figured out if I have pneumonia. Crazy rural hospital! I took my second xray on Friday and they just called this morning to do a CT scan, but can't get it scheduled until Monday. Meanwhile, I am supposed to be put to sleep on the 17th (which is the end of next week) for an endoscope and colonoscopy at a larger hospital further away. If they don't get the pneumonia deal straightened out then that will have to be delayed. Whine, whine, whine, I know. but incompetence drives my freaking insane. It's pneumonia ... why do I have to wait for an opening? I thought pneumonia was serious ... even if I don't have a fever.

That's insane! I hope they can get everything sorted out for you so that you can start to feel better.


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Stuck .... I think it's DonnaD's fault! LOL! I got my new magnifying light ... now I see EVERY imperfection in my manicures! I tried one yesterday ... Julep Nail Therapy, three coats of Chasing the Sun, another coat of another Bondi color and didn't like the execution of that coat, so off it all came! 

I decided it was the base coat causing the problems. Went back to my old favorite of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, 2 coats of Chasing the Sun, slept, still a perfect manicure with no topcoat yet. Added ANOTHER color to the tips, made an absolute mess in the application, tried smoothing it out with Seche Vite. Guess what? Off all that came!!! Now I'm wearing a coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat and am totally undecided about what direction I want to go!

The good news: I stole this from someone who posted on Bondi's FB page and I HAD to share it with you all .....


----------



## tasertag (Oct 11, 2013)

> Stuck .... I think it's DonnaD's fault! LOL! I got my new magnifying light ... now I see EVERY imperfection in my manicures! I tried one yesterday ... Julep Nail Therapy, three coats of Chasing the Sun, another coat of another Bondi color and didn't like the execution of that coat, so off it all came!Â  I decided it was the base coat causing the problems. Went back to my old favorite of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, 2 coats of Chasing the Sun, slept, still a perfect manicure with no topcoat yet. Added ANOTHER color to the tips, made an absolute mess in the application, tried smoothing it out with Seche Vite. Guess what? Off all that came!!! Now I'm wearing a coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat and am totally undecided about what direction I want to go! The good news: I stole this from someone who posted on Bondi's FB page and I HAD to share it with you all .....Â


 Lol the pic is so true. My bf accidentally bumped me while I was doing final touches to some pretty intricate nail art on my last finger and I got nail polish all over the design. Didn't help that I was using Dior so it was already expensive. Plus that was before I had a jar of the dip polish remover so I had to redo that nail plus the other nails that I smudged up while trying to clean. Yeah.. My fangs came out on that one. And then I felt bad that I got pissed.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 11, 2013)

Hahahahaha! That picture is HILARIOUS! Last night I was putting a second coat on with a formula that takes a bit of finesse to use but it GORGEOUS when used correctly. My Hubby was talking and asked me to look at something ..."Can't right now babe _::focus, stare::_"....Hubby: "Why not?"....._::silence, focus, stare::_.....(Hubby turns overhead fan on high) Me: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!".........Hubby: 






LOL!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my first nail art. Nothing too hard but more than my only one polish or stamping. I used Chasing the sun and Brick Road. SO happy my nails finally stopped peeling and I can grow them out. I was bored painting nubs for almost a year... lol




That looks really fantastic! I love the idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stuck .... I think it's DonnaD's fault! LOL! I got my new magnifying light ... now I see EVERY imperfection in my manicures! I tried one yesterday ... Julep Nail Therapy, three coats of Chasing the Sun, another coat of another Bondi color and didn't like the execution of that coat, so off it all came! 

I decided it was the base coat causing the problems. Went back to my old favorite of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, 2 coats of Chasing the Sun, slept, still a perfect manicure with no topcoat yet. Added ANOTHER color to the tips, made an absolute mess in the application, tried smoothing it out with Seche Vite. Guess what? Off all that came!!! Now I'm wearing a coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat and am totally undecided about what direction I want to go!

The good news: I stole this from someone who posted on Bondi's FB page and I HAD to share it with you all ..... 







OMG so funny and so true! And you can add sitting down next to me when I'm doing them too.  I paint my nails in bed a lot before I go to sleep and my bf will come in and I will yell 'don't sit down!' He just gets confused and pretty much goes the other direction when I'm painting them haha.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani is a little delayed ... I didn't like the way it was turning out, so I started over! That's what's so neat about nail polish ... it's no big deal if you screw up ... just swipe it off and start again! I was trying to go with my Seche Vite Ridge Fillling Base Coat and it just wasn't working ... took three coats of Chasing the Sun and then when I started putting the art touches on it, it was just sooo.....wrong! Started over about 15 minutes ago, going back to favorite base coat!
I've had that happen too - sometimes the wrong base coat really messes up how a typically well-applying polish works. Chasing the Sun is normally super in three coats, maybe even two. I'm Vers, despite its slow-dry as a top coat for me, works well as the base for the Bondis.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Two days?!?! You're lucky it didn't rupture!! Had mine taken out last year... was not fun. Had I been smarter I would have taken more advantage of the time off work... instead I was a dip and went back asap. Oops
All of us silly type A personalities... always go, go, go, even when it's in our best interest to take a break! I've learned, over time. And polishing the nails makes you slow down on some things...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had that happen too - sometimes the wrong base coat really messes up how a typically well-applying polish works. Chasing the Sun is normally super in three coats, maybe even two. I'm Vers, despite its slow-dry as a top coat for me, works well as the base for the Bondis.
Monika, it's not the base coat causing the trouble ... it's ME! I can SEE all the mistakes I'm making under the new mani-light! And I'm a perfectionist!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have no fear of perfection - you'll never reach it.  - Salvador Dali 

This was my quote on facebook, back when I had facebook.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ha, ha, ha! Love the pic!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika, it's not the base coat causing the trouble ... it's ME! I can SEE all the mistakes I'm making under the new mani-light! And I'm a perfectionist!
Uh, oh! I'd never post anything if I didn't learn to let go. Here goes - I'm going to post another not-perfect one. The grey nails are smudgey with moisturizer and the stamping isn't crisp enough, but the photos happened, and, well, it's a point in time where I hope the next one will be better! I imagine they were worst only in your own mind, and better than more than half of what I've posted anyway!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is Bondi Top of the Rock for people who wonder what it might look like. It really varies depending on lighting, but I describe it as a warm slightly brown-green grey.

 
 
   



This is what I did with it:



    



And then I added the white:


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 11, 2013)

@Monika1 Those are some very pretty nails!


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have no fear of perfection - you'll never reach it.  - Salvador Dali 

This was my quote on facebook, back when I had facebook.
Never heard this, but love it! I will have to make a graphic of it (if I EVER decide to transfer Photoshop to THIS computer! My favorite phrase is by j.R.R. Tolkien - Not all who wander are lost. I try to remember it when my husband is driving me insane with his inertness.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was just thinking before I go to sleep tonight that hopefully this time next week I will have all my Bondi pretties!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just thinking before I go to sleep tonight that hopefully this time next week I will have all my Bondi pretties!
Wouldn't that be heavenly? Not being a spoilsport, but didn't Richard say 17th or 18th in his email for the polishes to begin shipping? They will never make it to me by a full week from now if I remember the date right. But the beauty gifts WILL! And Richard has been so cool not to let it sleep what they may be ......


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah. I'm not really expecting mine until the very end of October. I'd rather not get my hopes up.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wouldn't that be heavenly? Not being a spoilsport, but didn't Richard say 17th or 18th in his email for the polishes to begin shipping? They will never make it to me by a full week from now if I remember the date right. But the beauty gifts WILL! And Richard has been so cool not to let it *sleep* what they may be ......
LOL! You can tell where my mind was!!!

Just a reminder for everyone, this was Bondi's email to us:




Dear Angi Smith

I am writing to provide you with an update on your September 2013 subscription box. If you have received this email and are not expecting a September box, please disregard this email.

The delay to the September box means that we will be shipping out September and October within the same window, therefore below I have provided some bullet points on how we will be managing this.

The September boxes will start shipping on Monday 14th October (Columbus Day). Albeit a Federal Holiday, my team and I will be ensuring that boxes are packed and tracking emails sent out in time for USPS to start collecting on Tuesday 15th October. Tracking/shipping notification emails will be a rolling process because of the volume to be shipped. If you do not receive a tracking email immediately, please don't panic, you will receive yours within 72 hours.

To maximise efficiencies on packaging and shipping the following will happen: 
From Monday 14th October we will start shipping beauty gifts. If you have a September and October box, you will receive two gifts in one box. If you are awaiting a September or an October box, you will receive one.
A substantial amount of our customers have more than six polishes on order. Again, to minimize packaging, we will be consolidating orders. Therefore if you ordered a September box and an additional discount box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box and an October box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box, an additional discount box and an October box, we will ship this in two boxes. If you took advantage of any promotions, we will consolidate those orders with your subscriptions.
Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013. Again, because of the volume that are being shipped, please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification.
 I have listened to your feedback and your concerns and I can confirm that the following changes will be in effect immediately: 
We will be using USPS to ship and not pursuing FedEx Smartpost as a partner.
The October selection window was too short. We will be ensuring that you have a full seven days between receiving the selection email and needing to advice us whether you wish to skip or cancel your subscription.
We will be offering additional promotional boxes for October, however, our first priority is to get the delayed September box shipped. Once this is complete, we will let you know of the promotion we will run.
Service critical emails such as product recalls, issues with shipping partners etc will be announced via email before being promoted on social media.
 My team and I have worked hard to ensure that from November's box, there are no issues, that we provide a longer window for selection and that our boxes ship in line with our new deadline.

We and specifically, I, would like to thank you for your continuing support. September was a challenging month for the team here at Bondi New York, rest assured we learned many lessons which will ensure this delay never happens again.

If we can be of any assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Yours,


Richard &amp; the team @ Bondi New York


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is Bondi Top of the Rock for people who wonder what it might look like. It really varies depending on lighting, but I describe it as a warm slightly brown-green grey.

 

   



This is what I did with it:



    



And then I added the white:



    


Monika! Those are some seriously fantastic nails!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm hoping I start seeing my new polishes next Saturday, or maybe the following Monday.  It seems like AGES since I picked my September colors and I'm so anxious to get them!  Not knocking Bondi, just impatient.  I'm going to wear Coppa Feel before all the autumn leaves are gone (winter comes early where I live).  Am very glad now I ordered a second box with the lovely blues.  :-D


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika! Those are some seriously fantastic nails!!!
Thanks Angi! And just know, I also considered taking the remover to these and trying again. I waffled on posting the grey nails due to the moisturizer - were they still grey, I would have just taken more photos. I think it's worth taking photos and at least sitting on it - by that time you might be too tired to take them off and you'll be surprised that people like them - so might as well post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;&lt;&lt; See the skirting of the tendency to be over-critical? I learn a lot from others' process too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 Those are some very pretty nails!
Thank-you so much Jessica! I love the Dali quote. Almost perfect!!! How many great paintings would have never survived the easel if artists couldn't overcome their self-doubt? This puts me onto an interesting thought - I wonder what amazing creations we would end up with in a challenge to do the worst mani (just whatever is on the nail; so poor clean-up doesn't count)? I expect it's been done before, but I think it's an interesting creative direction!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 12, 2013)

*Monika* Gorgeous color and mani!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013 Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! You can tell where my mind was!!!

Just a reminder for everyone, this was Bondi's email to us:

....

I had forgotten to get excited for the beauty gifts in the boxes! I actually really appreciate the one I got in the August box, I got to try a serum with amazing ingredients (sadly it did nothing noticeable for my particular needs). I may be reading that wrong but I didn't notice that the first time I read through the email...

are the beauty gifts going to be shipped separately and before the polishes? I must have skimmed right by that part and assumed that day was when they were going to start packing boxes for shipping lol


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

> I had forgotten to get excited for the beauty gifts in the boxes! I actually really appreciate the one I got in the August box, I got to try a serum with amazing ingredients (sadly it did nothing noticeable for my particular needs). I may be reading that wrong but I didn't notice that the first time I read through the email... are the beauty gifts going to be shipped separately and before the polishes? I must have skimmed right by that part and assumed that day was when they were going to start packing boxes for shippingÂ lol


 It would be so great if it were suki.... I fell in love with suki when I got those samples in my august box.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had forgotten to get excited for the beauty gifts in the boxes! I actually really appreciate the one I got in the August box, I got to try a serum with amazing ingredients (sadly it did nothing noticeable for my particular needs). I may be reading that wrong but I didn't notice that the first time I read through the email...

are the beauty gifts going to be shipped separately and before the polishes? I must have skimmed right by that part and assumed that day was when they were going to start packing boxes for shipping lol
That's the way I read it.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013

Merry Christmas, ladies!
Ho! Ho! Ho! I'm one of Santa's elves this year and I would love to see all the Bondi Girls participating in the first ever Secret Santa for Nails ... go by and click on Subscribe to the thread for any updates!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stuck .... I think it's DonnaD's fault! LOL! I got my new magnifying light ... now I see EVERY imperfection in my manicures! I tried one yesterday ... Julep Nail Therapy, three coats of Chasing the Sun, another coat of another Bondi color and didn't like the execution of that coat, so off it all came!

I decided it was the base coat causing the problems. Went back to my old favorite of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat, 2 coats of Chasing the Sun, slept, still a perfect manicure with no topcoat yet. Added ANOTHER color to the tips, made an absolute mess in the application, tried smoothing it out with Seche Vite. Guess what? Off all that came!!! Now I'm wearing a coat of Seche Vite Ridge Filling Base Coat and am totally undecided about what direction I want to go!

The good news: I stole this from someone who posted on Bondi's FB page and I HAD to share it with you all .....




Lmao, the hubby knows when I am doing my nails its do not disturb time. Now the cat does not want to understand and must inspect everything I am doing.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lmao, the hubby knows when I am doing my nails its do not disturb time. Now the cat does not want to understand and must inspect everything I am doing.
You are lucky if the cat does not lay down in the middle of what you are doing! We used to have one when I was a girl that thought when my dad sat down to read his paper that it was time for him to demand attention and he would crawl up in my dad's lap as soon as he opened the paper up and would just lie down and wait to be loved.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 12, 2013)

For any ladies who were interested in the love and toast that were sent out as some of the beauty extras in the August box, Ulta now sells that brand!  They have lip balms, the perfumes, shower gel, body lotion etc.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

On a personal note, I have a CT scan of my right lung early Monday morning. I went to the doctor yesterday afternoon for help with the wheezing which was getting worse. She prescribed a new inhaler on a temporary basis until she knows what is actually going on. Then Wednesday, I have a scan that measures the function of my gallbladder. The GI doctor I went to on Thursday seems to think that although the ultrasound came out fine, my gallbladder may be sitting there not functioning at all, even though it looks perfectly fine. My liver enzymes on my bloodwork were elevated. On Thursday, I get put to sleep and have a lovely colonoscopy and endoscopy scheduled. Maybe we are getting closer to answers???


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

On another personal note, eBay is a BAD place for me. I broke down after listening to all of you and seeing your awesome Marathon nails, too, and bought a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, image plate holder, and one image place (zebra stripes). Then, because that wasn't enough to satisfy my craving, I ordered some nail jewelry from Hong Kong .... now for the long wait across the sea! @bondinewyork, I blame you! If my boxes were here already, I wouldn't be getting online to shop for more. Right? Right. Just keep telling myself that!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a personal note, I have a CT scan of my right lung early Monday morning. I went to the doctor yesterday afternoon for help with the wheezing which was getting worse. She prescribed a new inhaler on a temporary basis until she knows what is actually going on. Then Wednesday, I have a scan that measures the function of my gallbladder. The GI doctor I went to on Thursday seems to think that although the ultrasound came out fine, my gallbladder may be sitting there not functioning at all, even though it looks perfectly fine. My liver enzymes on my bloodwork were elevated. On Thursday, I get put to sleep and have a lovely colonoscopy and endoscopy scheduled. Maybe we are getting closer to answers???
Hope they're able to figure it out and you can start down the path of feeling better!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Best of luck Angie. I hope you get the answers you've been waiting for.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 13, 2013)

> For any ladies who were interested in the love and toast that were sent out as some of the beauty extras in the August box, Ulta now sells that brand! Â They have lip balms, the perfumes, shower gel, body lotion etc.


 My Whole Foods carries it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Oct 13, 2013)

> On another personal note, eBay is a BAD place for me. I broke down after listening to all of you and seeing your awesome Marathon nails, too, and bought a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, image plate holder, and one image place (zebra stripes). Then, because that wasn't enough to satisfy my craving, I ordered some nail jewelry from Hong Kong .... now for the long wait across the sea! @bondinewyork, IÂ blame you! If my boxes were here already, I wouldn't be getting online to shop for more. Right? Right. Just keep telling myself that!


 I just did an Ebay order of some nail jewelry too!:icon_redf Really hope you start getting some answers on your health soon


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 13, 2013)

> On another personal note, eBay is a BAD place for me. I broke down after listening to all of you and seeing your awesome Marathon nails, too, and bought a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, image plate holder, and one image place (zebra stripes). Then, because that wasn't enough to satisfy my craving, I ordered some nail jewelry from Hong Kong .... now for the long wait across the sea! @bondinewyork, IÂ blame you! If my boxes were here already, I wouldn't be getting online to shop for more. Right? Right. Just keep telling myself that!


 I had to stop looking at eBay! I hope you enjoy your stamping set. I found it a lot easier to do than I thought it would be. I don't think I'll be able to have a plain Jane mani anymore! I also hope you get some answers &amp; all of your tests go well!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 13, 2013)

Honestly, I may not be familiar with eBay buys. I personally think that (from my experience) amazon gets me a better deal. I got 1000 rhinestones for $1.29. Sellers have to pay a fee to eBay as just the same way as Etsy. I've gotten dotting tools for $1.50 from amazon. FREE Shipping!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, I may not be familiar with eBay buys. I personally think that (from my experience) amazon gets me a better deal. I got 1000 rhinestones for $1.29. Sellers have to pay a fee to eBay as just the same way as Etsy. I've gotten dotting tools for $1.50 from amazon. FREE Shipping!
Lexxie, Amazon IS great, but sometimes Ebay IS better ... it depends on what you're looking for ... a lot of Ebay sellers offer free shipping now. And some of the same sellers on Amazon are also on ebay, for the same prices. Amazon does a lot of not selling directly anymore.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 13, 2013)

> Lexxie, Amazon IS great, but sometimes Ebay IS better ... it depends on what you're looking for ... a lot of Ebay sellers offer free shipping now. And some of the same sellers on Amazon are also on ebay, for the same prices. Amazon does a lot of not selling directly anymore.


 Oh that's interesting. I noticed that eBay changed the sale selection where you don't have to place a bid anymore. Some give you as an option to buy instead. Sorry I'm just not familiar with eBay. I did see that option on tech news.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree, @angismith.  I do a lot of Amazon and eBay shopping.  I always compare prices between the two.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, I may not be familiar with eBay buys. I personally think that (from my experience) amazon gets me a better deal. I got 1000 rhinestones for $1.29. Sellers have to pay a fee to eBay as just the same way as Etsy. I've gotten dotting tools for $1.50 from amazon. FREE Shipping!


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lexxie, Amazon IS great, but sometimes Ebay IS better ... it depends on what you're looking for ... a lot of Ebay sellers offer free shipping now. And some of the same sellers on Amazon are also on ebay, for the same prices. Amazon does a lot of not selling directly anymore.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Remind Bondi lovers of anything?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 13, 2013)

> Remind Bondi lovers of anything?


 Lol!!! I love it Angie!!! Cannot wait to see swatches of My Ex's Heart before I buy it.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a personal note, I have a CT scan of my right lung early Monday morning. I went to the doctor yesterday afternoon for help with the wheezing which was getting worse. She prescribed a new inhaler on a temporary basis until she knows what is actually going on. Then Wednesday, I have a scan that measures the function of my gallbladder. The GI doctor I went to on Thursday seems to think that although the ultrasound came out fine, my gallbladder may be sitting there not functioning at all, even though it looks perfectly fine. My liver enzymes on my bloodwork were elevated. On Thursday, I get put to sleep and have a lovely colonoscopy and endoscopy scheduled. Maybe we are getting closer to answers???
I hope they are able to get things figured out for you. Can't imagine the frustration.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 13, 2013)

> Remind Bondi lovers of anything?


 Can't wait to get my hands on my Ex's heart....


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol!!! I love it Angie!!! Cannot wait to see swatches of My Ex's Heart before I buy it.
It's one that I ordered. I'm in the same boat as you about Perfect Storm. I just know I am going to regret not ordering it as soon as I see a swatch!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they are able to get things figured out for you. Can't imagine the frustration.
Ash, the nervousness over what "it" could be, is as insane as the symptoms ... esp. the blood pressure issue. I get up and go the the bathroom and come back to bed and it will be 208/78. I lie down for less than five minutes to recover and it will be 110/45. Nuts!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Monika* Gorgeous color and mani!
Thank-you so much! Of course I can't take credit for Top of the Rock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ash, the nervousness over what "it" could be, is as insane as the symptoms ... esp. the blood pressure issue. I get up and go the the bathroom and come back to bed and it will be 208/78. I lie down for less than five minutes to recover and it will be 110/45. Nuts!
Angi I really hope they can sort this all out for you. I understand how scary, aggravating, tiring, and frustrating it can be! At least it sounds like you're getting some more traction on the issues. Slow progress is progress.

In the meantime, shopping is fun and is a good distraction. The goodies are fun to anticipate, even if hubby and pocketbook may not care for them. Incoming get well fast flowers.......


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 13, 2013)

OOooooooo, so excited that shipping begins this week!




::happybondidance::


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Get well fast! (And they'd better figure out everything fast too!!)

This shows NYPD really well, I think. I really love the colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it also has The Limelight, Brick Road, and a bit of white.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOooooooo, so excited that shipping begins this week!



::happybondidance::


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi I really hope they can sort this all out for you. I understand how scary, aggravating, tiring, and frustrating it can be! At least it sounds like you're getting some more traction on the issues. Slow progress is progress.

In the meantime, shopping is fun and is a good distraction. The goodies are fun to anticipate, even if hubby and pocketbook may not care for them. Incoming get well fast flowers.......
Monika,

Did you see that I did some eBay shopping last night? Several goodies, including a stamper and ONE plate! How will I ever stop now??? Also ordered some AWETASTICAL nail JEWELRY from the slow boat from Hong Kong. Not RHINESTONE WHEEL, but JEWELRY! Can't wait to try it! I was just saying to my husband Friday afternoon that I wish they would come out with some nail jewelry


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 13, 2013)

Just beautiful!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get well fast! (And they'd better figure out everything fast too!!)

This shows NYPD really well, I think. I really love the colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it also has The Limelight, Brick Road, and a bit of white.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 13, 2013)

Bondi Tulips - Flowers challenge from the 30 mani Marathon

Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, Strawberry Fields, Uptown Girl


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get well fast! (And they'd better figure out everything fast too!!)

This shows NYPD really well, I think. I really love the colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it also has The Limelight, Brick Road, and a bit of white.



        



I love this mani SO cute. Way to making me feel lazy with my stamping. LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ash, the nervousness over what "it" could be, is as insane as the symptoms ... esp. the blood pressure issue. I get up and go the the bathroom and come back to bed and it will be 208/78. I lie down for less than five minutes to recover and it will be 110/45. Nuts!
When I was pregnant with my son I started having heart issues that till this day they never figured out. I had constant heart palpitations with runs of tachacardia. I have removed all caffeine from my diet and quit smoking. Thankfully thee only time I have issues now is for a few days when my hormones are up for the month.  I was scared to death. I really pray they find your problem. It is hard enough to deal with health issues, a million times worse when they can't find the problem.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi Tulips - Flowers challenge from the 30 mani Marathon

Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, Strawberry Fields, Uptown Girl




Another adorable mani! I may have to join the next mani marathon if they have one. So much fun.

I used Tavern on the and stamped with Fool's. I can not wait to get some more colors to play with. I have a few more colors I haven't used from the original collection so I can wait a little bit longer.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Cookie and Scooby and Silver,

Did you get an email from Richard on Friday? It was posted in the Bondi Swap Group by Richard that bloggers would get an email on Friday. Just being nosey. 

Hugs, Angi


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cookie and Scooby and Silver,

Did you get an email from Richard on Friday? It was posted in the Bondi Swap Group by Richard that bloggers would get an email on Friday. Just being nosey. 

Hugs, Angi

Not yet



It seems the email system they use is having some glitches when a set-up email is scheduled to go out. They're in the process of fixing it and it'll get sent out soon! Silly, silly technology! LOL I know it must be frustrating when you have all your ducks lined up in a row, just to have one little blip occur and it messes up the whole process. My Hubby used to work IT department way back when I first met him and he had so much sympathy for people who's businesses rely so much on technology to run properly but if one little thing goes off that's out of their hands it can be SUCH an annoyance!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 13, 2013)

> Get well fast! (And they'd better figure out everything fast too!!) This shows NYPD really well, I think. I really love the colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it also has The Limelight, Brick Road, and a bit of white.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


 I may not like flowers generally, but this mani is gorgeous! I absolutely love it!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not yet




It seems the email system they use is having some glitches when a set-up email is scheduled to go out. They're in the process of fixing it and it'll get sent out soon! Silly, silly technology! LOL I know it must be frustrating when you have all your ducks lined up in a row, just to have one little blip occur and it messes up the whole process. My Hubby used to work IT department way back when I first met him and he had so much sympathy for people who's businesses rely so much on technology to run properly but if one little thing goes off that's out of their hands it can be SUCH an annoyance!




Thanks, Cookie ... you didn't have to give me the details, but I appreciate it ... I am 100% behind Bondi and am so hopeful that Richard and team will get the kinks ironed out SOON! I cannot imagine how FRUSTRATING it must be for him esp. because he is such a stickler for details! I've missed his interaction with this group this week, but understand. Meanwhile, I await all my pretty polishes arriving and can't wait to see what YOU do with yours! I think the color I am most looking forward to is Meadow Moss, but who knows? With the Original Collection, I thought Blue Skies was going to be the one color that I was going to snatch and grab and put on my nails right away and it ended up being City Slicker and Fool's! I love what you have done with Bondi's colors over on the 30 Mani Marathon ... you are incredibly gifted!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika,

Did you see that I did some eBay shopping last night? Several goodies, including a stamper and ONE plate! How will I ever stop now??? Also ordered some AWETASTICAL nail JEWELRY from the slow boat from Hong Kong. Not RHINESTONE WHEEL, but JEWELRY! Can't wait to try it! I was just saying to my husband Friday afternoon that I wish they would come out with some nail jewelry   
Yup, I was reading about your exciting finds! You definitely deserve the enjoyment of them. You are going to be so busy testing them all out! It sounds like something I'd love to join you on! I'm personally most excited about the idea of square studs - I haven't even tried rhinestone-type things yet, but I've seen chains for nails, etc. and they look really neat when used with strategy!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thank-you Donna!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this mani SO cute. Way to making me feel lazy with my stamping. LOL

I may have to join the next mani marathon if they have one. So much fun.

I used Tavern on the and stamped with Fool's. I can not wait to get some more colors to play with. I have a few more colors I haven't used from the original collection so I can wait a little bit longer.




Thank-you! Lol, I think stamping is always more work, with all that clean-up and exactness required; but that's also the plus with it - it ends up looking more precise. Pros and cons! I like them both.

Definitely I hope you do the next one!

Your Tavern mani looks great. Such a great colour!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I may not like flowers generally, but this mani is gorgeous! I absolutely love it!
Thank-you! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

> For any ladies who were interested in the love and toast that were sent out as some of the beauty extras in the August box, Ulta now sells that brand! Â They have lip balms, the perfumes, shower gel, body lotion etc.


 Yes, I was excited to see that too. You can use a coupon on that brand as well! I picked up a rollerball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 14, 2013)

I ordered a stamper and the new Bundle Monster stamping plates, and didn't think that they'd be here until sometime this week. Just checked their tracking info and found that both were delivered Saturday, when I didn't check my mail. Doh! A mani including top of the rock was already my next in line, so now to figure out what to stamp on top of it... You ladies have done such great stuff with stamping, I'm excited to try it!


----------



## angismith (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi Tulips - Flowers challenge from the 30 mani Marathon

Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, Strawberry Fields, Uptown Girl




Scooby, this is some SERIOUS artwork! Simple, yet brilliant! You should copyright this so Julep can't use it! Reminds me of their logo!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 14, 2013)

Ready for my shipping email this week!! *crossing fingers*


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 14, 2013)

Did anyone else have trouble with their code? I can't pick my colors for october. Ive tried several ways and it says it's invalid. :-(. So, no clue what colors I'll be getting. I sent a message online but with everything they have to do I'm not holding my breath. Oh well, I still have my $15 off to pick up cuff me and girl on top if I don't get them. Hubby asked me where all that nail polish I ordered is. Lol, he will freak next week when all those boxes arrive. So will I! Need me a Bondi fix BAD!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Shipping week is finally here 



and the race is on! Let's see if I get my Bondi shipping email before I get Ipsy's LOL


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have trouble with their code? I can't pick my colors for october. Ive tried several ways and it says it's invalid. :-(. So, no clue what colors I'll be getting. I sent a message online but with everything they have to do I'm not holding my breath. Oh well, I still have my $15 off to pick up cuff me and girl on top if I don't get them. Hubby asked me where all that nail polish I ordered is. Lol, he will freak next week when all those boxes arrive. So will I! Need me a Bondi fix BAD!
I had trouble at first.  Are you copying &amp; pasting the code?  That's what I did and it was putting an extra blank space in, I forget whether it was at the beginning or the end of the code.  Make sure there are no blank spaces and try the code again.  Good luck!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 14, 2013)

That is just so clever and pretty!  I love it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi Tulips - Flowers challenge from the 30 mani Marathon

Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, Strawberry Fields, Uptown Girl


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 14, 2013)

So.. I forgot to subscribe to this thread. Hi!

What'd I miss?


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 15, 2013)

It is my guess that we will probably gonna get email confirmations with shipping information today at 6 PM EST? The reason I said that because there has been a history of emails sending out at 6 PM EST or later . Can't wait!!! Have so many ideas what to do with Bondi.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is my guess that we will probably gonna get email confirmations with
shipping information today at 6 PM EST? The reason I said that because there has been a history of emails sending out at 6 PM EST or later . Can't wait!!! Have so many ideas what to do with Bondi.

I just realized that rolling out packages is suppose to start today. yay! 








Hopefully everything has fell into place for Bondi and it is smooth sailing for them.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's what I did for Delicate Print for the 30 Manis Marathon. I used Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one sparkly nail on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for contrast. For me, the print is a bit (lot!) too much with too many variations, but now I found a pattern I can use again - the criss-cross pattern.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 15, 2013)

WE MADE IT! TODAY'S THE DAY!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is my guess that we will probably gonna get email confirmations with
shipping information today at 6 PM EST? The reason I said that because there has been a history of emails sending out at 6 PM EST or later . Can't wait!!! Have so many ideas what to do with Bondi.
Agreed, Lexxie! CAN NOT WAIT to stark stalking my links!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I did for Delicate Print for the 30 Manis Marathon. I used Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one sparkly nail on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for contrast. For me, the print is a bit (lot!) too much with too many variations, but now I found a pattern I can use again - the criss-cross pattern.



         





    


I never would have thought of using Horny Mistress for a delicate print, but you WORKED IT, and it looks fantastic!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 15, 2013)

The email that subscribers got from Richard on Oct. 7th said shipping is starting yesterday or today but that shipping emails won't start going out 'ti the 18th.  I can hope my polish gets to me before my shipping email, but, being all the way across the country from BNY, I doubt it.  Sure hope that by this time next week, though, I have my new colors.  I'm so impatient!  And am looking forward to seeing what our new November choices will be, too.  (There will be some new subscriber-only colors for November, won't there?  I can't remember.)


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email that subscribers got from Richard on Oct. 7th said shipping is starting yesterday or today but that shipping emails won't start going out 'ti the 18th.  I can hope my polish gets to me before my shipping email, but, being all the way across the country from BNY, I doubt it.  Sure hope that by this time next week, though, I have my new colors.  I'm so impatient!  And am looking forward to seeing what our new November choices will be, too.  (There will be some new subscriber-only colors for November, won't there?  I can't remember.)
Hey, Silver! Yes, it's my understanding that there will be subsciber-only colors every month once everything is going smoothly. Now, whether that means November, we will have to wait for Richard to explain. Regarding the explanatory emails, I thought the beauty gifts would start shipping today which meant shipping emails today at the earliest, then polishes as the week goes on .... @bondinework Can you explain in more detail for all of us obsessed, crazed fans just waiting, waiting, waitin' on some POLISH to satisfy our addiction!?!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have trouble with their code? I can't pick my colors for october. Ive tried several ways and it says it's invalid. :-(. So, no clue what colors I'll be getting. I sent a message online but with everything they have to do I'm not holding my breath. Oh well, I still have my $15 off to pick up cuff me and girl on top if I don't get them. Hubby asked me where all that nail polish I ordered is. Lol, he will freak next week when all those boxes arrive. So will I! Need me a Bondi fix BAD!
Yes, I had trouble at first, and it was very frustrating!  Finally I figured out that it was my own damn fault: I hadn't copied/pasted the entire code.  In my e-mail, the code presented in two lines and I only copied the bottom line.  Once I realized what I'd done and copied/pasted both lines, everything was fine.

Let us know if you figure out what's happened with your code!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I did for Delicate Print for the 30 Manis Marathon. I used Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one sparkly nail on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for contrast. For me, the print is a bit (lot!) too much with too many variations, but now I found a pattern I can use again - the criss-cross pattern.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

> Here's what I did for Delicate Print for the 30 Manis Marathon. I used Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one sparkly nail on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for contrast. For me, the print is a bit (lot!) too much with too many variations, but now I found a pattern I can use again - the criss-cross pattern.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> ...


 Another beautiful mani!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Has Bondi stopped doing free shipping?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 15, 2013)

> Has Bondi stopped doing free shipping?


 I didnt know they did free shipping...?


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 15, 2013)

> Has Bondi stopped doing free shipping?


 I think they're doing free shipping above a particular threshold - looks like it's $15? One $12.50 polish charges me shipping, but 2 sale $8 polishes show free shipping. On a related note, it looks like some of the polishes that were on sale are full price again? Lady Liberty, blue skies, and strawberry fields are all showing $12.50 now, but others (fools, brick road, chasing the sun, top of the rock) are still showing $8.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think this is the week they start sending out beauty products.  I hope they send out the polish this week too.  I am sure they are swamped with all the back orders.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has Bondi stopped doing free shipping?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didnt know they did free shipping...?


Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they're doing free shipping above a particular threshold - looks like it's $15? One $12.50 polish charges me shipping, but 2 sale $8 polishes show free shipping.

On a related note, it looks like some of the polishes that were on sale are full price again? Lady Liberty, blue skies, and strawberry fields are all showing $12.50 now, but others (fools, brick road, chasing the sun, top of the rock) are still showing $8.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this is the week they start sending out beauty products.  I hope they send out the polish this week too.  I am sure they are swamped with all the back orders.
I thought the free shipping was just for the subscription boxes? I paid shipping on my voucher, but I used it to get a Fall/Winter single color. I thought when I ordered that the voucher email said it did not include shipping, but apparently I was wrong since those of you who used the voucher to get 2 sale colors for $1 didn't have to pay shipping. 

As for the polishes that were on sale, maybe it is an tech error, like when Midnight Mystery disappeared for a week or two?


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

For those of you following my health soap opera, CT scan of lungs came back with no pneumonia. Dr. put me on a new inhaler and an antibiotic. Cardiologists moved my appt. up to next Tuesday when he heard my BP yesterday was 234/85. Up EARLY in the morning for a gallbladder function scan, and then the colonoscopy cleanse begins! I hear that's FUN (not)!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lmao, the hubby knows when I am doing my nails its do not disturb time. Now the cat does not want to understand and must inspect everything I am doing.
You are lucky if the cat does not lay down in the middle of what you are doing! We used to have one when I was a girl that thought when my dad sat down to read his paper that it was time for him to demand attention and he would crawl up in my dad's lap as soon as he opened the paper up and would just lie down and wait to be loved.

Lol, my cat just likes to see everything I am doing she tries to kidnap the bottles she likes or sniff my manis.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a personal note, I have a CT scan of my right lung early Monday morning. I went to the doctor yesterday afternoon for help with the wheezing which was getting worse. She prescribed a new inhaler on a temporary basis until she knows what is actually going on. Then Wednesday, I have a scan that measures the function of my gallbladder. The GI doctor I went to on Thursday seems to think that although the ultrasound came out fine, my gallbladder may be sitting there not functioning at all, even though it looks perfectly fine. My liver enzymes on my bloodwork were elevated. On Thursday, I get put to sleep and have a lovely colonoscopy and endoscopy scheduled. Maybe we are getting closer to answers???
I  hope all goes well and you are able to get some answers.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get well fast! (And they'd better figure out everything fast too!!)

This shows NYPD really well, I think. I really love the colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it also has The Limelight, Brick Road, and a bit of white.



        



I love this mani SO cute. Way to making me feel lazy with my stamping. LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ash, the nervousness over what "it" could be, is as insane as the symptoms ... esp. the blood pressure issue. I get up and go the the bathroom and come back to bed and it will be 208/78. I lie down for less than five minutes to recover and it will be 110/45. Nuts!
When I was pregnant with my son I started having heart issues that till this day they never figured out. I had constant heart palpitations with runs of tachacardia. I have removed all caffeine from my diet and quit smoking. Thankfully thee only time I have issues now is for a few days when my hormones are up for the month.  I was scared to death. I really pray they find your problem. It is hard enough to deal with health issues, a million times worse when they can't find the problem.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi Tulips - Flowers challenge from the 30 mani Marathon

Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, Strawberry Fields, Uptown Girl




Another adorable mani! I may have to join the next mani marathon if they have one. So much fun.

I used Tavern on the and stamped with Fool's. I can not wait to get some more colors to play with. I have a few more colors I haven't used from the original collection so I can wait a little bit longer.





Love it


----------



## skylite (Oct 15, 2013)

So... shipping emails? Anyone?


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... shipping emails? Anyone? 
Nope...  and Hi, I've been reading the boards for a few weeks but haven't said hi to my fellow bondi girls!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope...  and Hi, I've been reading the boards for a few weeks but haven't said hi to my fellow bondi girls!
Not until the 18th ..... hi, utgal2004! I like UT, too ... just UT Vols!!!!


----------



## skylite (Oct 15, 2013)

I just reread the September update email, and it seems to indicate that while the boxes wouldn't begin shipping until the 15th, the emails would begin the 14th. "The September boxes will start shipping on Monday 14th October (Columbus Day). Albeit a Federal Holiday, my team and I will be ensuring that boxes are packed and tracking emails sent out in time for USPS to start collecting on Tuesday 15th October. "


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

My cat is 14 so she doesn't really care what I'm doing. She mostly sleeps and will curl up on my lap and sleep whenever I sit still that long! As of today I have two puppies! A 16 week old and an eight week old. I'm a little exhausted and I might not have time to do my nails for at least a few days now.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not until the 18th ..... hi, utgal2004! I like UT, too ... just UT Vols!!!!
I spent a few years in DC where the only UT was Univ of Tennessee.  Only recently did I start saying UT for Univ of Texas again lol.  Hey, we're both orange lovers


----------



## yunii (Oct 15, 2013)

Just received my first bondi polish; blue skies and Central Park blossom. I love the blue skies' colour and all. However, i did wish I didn't order Central Park blossom. It takes too many coats to get full coverage. Took me 1 base coat, 2 coats of colour, 1 more base coat, and 2 more coats of colour, and top coat. I kind of gave up after 4 coats of central part blossom and applied one top coat.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just reread the September update email, and it seems to indicate that while the boxes wouldn't begin shipping until the 15th, the emails would begin the 14th.

"The September boxes will start shipping on Monday 14th October (Columbus Day). Albeit a Federal Holiday, my team and I will be ensuring that boxes are packed and tracking emails sent out in time for USPS to start collecting on Tuesday 15th October. "
I guess it's in the interpretation ... that's what I thought, too, but someone else pointed out that it actually says the emails will go out on the 18th. It's kind of confusing because it does say they will start shipping on 15th, but then later says emails will go out on the 18th.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My cat is 14 so she doesn't really care what I'm doing. She mostly sleeps and will curl up on my lap and sleep whenever I sit still that long! As of today I have two puppies! A 16 week old and an eight week old. I'm a little exhausted and I might not have time to do my nails for at least a few days now.
Congratulations on the new additions! But two puppies??? Are you wanting to be tortured???


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spent a few years in DC where the only UT was Univ of Tennessee.  Only recently did I start saying UT for Univ of Texas again lol.  Hey, we're both orange lovers 




And Chasing the Sun is perfect!


----------



## skylite (Oct 15, 2013)

> I guess it's in the interpretation ... that's what I thought, too, but someone else pointed out that it actually says the emails will go out on the 18th. It's kind of confusing because it does say they will start shipping on 15th, but then later says emails will go out on the 18th.


 Oh yeah. Wow. That's what I get for only skimming a long email for details. Lol. Then that beginning section is still a bit confusing, but okay.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess it's in the interpretation ... that's what I thought, too, but someone else pointed out that it actually says the emails will go out on the 18th. It's kind of confusing because it does say they will start shipping on 15th, but then later says emails will go out on the 18th.
Yeah, my interpretation of the e-mail was that tracking info for the beauty items would start going out on the 14th/15th, and the polishes themselves (and the associated tracking e-mails) would start going out on the 18th?

Angi, I also hope you get some answers soon! I've had some friends/family go through some medical mysteries, and it's tough.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

[@]angismith[/@] I prefer to think of us as a little crazy!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess they may be pushing for 18th? Which is this Friday? I did use a voucher to pay but never got polishes. But Richard did say that he's gonna consolidate all polishes from Sept box and Oct box and plus voucher polishes. I noticed some of you guys have gotten polishes bought by using a voucher?


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 15, 2013)

> For those of you following my health soap opera, CT scan of lungs came back with no pneumonia. Dr. put me on a new inhaler and an antibiotic. Cardiologists moved my appt. up to next Tuesday when he heard my BP yesterday was 234/85. Up EARLY in the morning for a gallbladder function scan, and then the colonoscopy cleanse begins! I hear that's FUN (not)!


 Get some rest! I know all of these doctor's visits can be exhausting. My MIL went through some health issues earlier this year and spent an inordinate amount of time in doctors' offices and in the hospital. It is exhausting mentally and physically.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

[@]lexxies22[/@]I think if you used your voucher to order a fall/winter color, it will ship with the September/October boxes. If you ordered spring/summer colors, your order shipped right away.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Get some rest! I know all of these doctor's visits can be exhausting. My MIL went through some health issues earlier this year and spent an inordinate amount of time in doctors' offices and in the hospital. It is exhausting mentally and physically.
Yes, Jessica, it really is .... you already don't feel good, then you have to hurry up and get to the doctor (and I'm a person who likes structure and routine in my life). Then, if they are the kind of doctor that schedules 4 patients for the same time slot and everybody shows up, then you have to wait for hours. Then, usually a trip to the pharmacy follows with another long wait. Finally back home just to collapse from medical care! I hope with an early procedure tomorrow, I'll be home early to get comfortable and enjoy my clear liquid diet and colon cleanse! Haha!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Have I miscounted? Including I'm Vers, I have 20 bottles of Bondi. Wasn't it supposed to be 20 colors and I'm Vers?


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 15, 2013)

> Have I miscounted? Including I'm Vers, I have 20 bottles of Bondi. Wasn't it supposed to be 20 colors and I'm Vers?


 I'm Vers is included in the 20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night. The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week. We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information. Hope this helps. Richard


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm Vers is included in the 20.




Whew! Thought I had missed one!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

> Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night. The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week. We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information. Hope this helps. Richard


 Thanks for the update and info! Good luck this week.


----------



## yunii (Oct 15, 2013)

> Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night. The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week. We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information. Hope this helps. Richard


 Thank you for the update


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night.

The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week.

We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information.

Hope this helps.

Richard
Thanks, Richard! We've been discussing it off and on all day about whether the emails should have been here today or not! Seems like your team has been a LITTLE busy packing orders! That's great!!! Expect to see those numbers go up more once we all get our new Fall/Winter colors and start flashing all the sexiness ALL OVER the place!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received my first bondi polish; blue skies and Central Park blossom. I love the blue skies' colour and all. However, i did wish I didn't order Central Park blossom. It takes too many coats to get full coverage. Took me 1 base coat, 2 coats of colour, 1 more base coat, and 2 more coats of colour, and top coat. I kind of gave up after 4 coats of central part blossom and applied one top coat.

Aw, I'm sorry you had trouble with Central Park Blossom! It's such a pretty color. It's is just one of those types of polishes that you have to apply a very certain way for it's maximum potential. I found the best approach with it is to apply neither thinly nor thickly, just normal coats and attempt to make as very few swipes of the brush as possible. If you can brush it on with 3-4 swipes on each nail, then you should be able to reach opacity with three coats.



It took a couple manis before I became comfortable using it and it gets easier each time!

Here's a recent mani I did using it as my base color and this is with one base coat of I'm Vers, three coats of CPB, then the dots, finishing with one coat of I'm Vers at my topcoat -


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never would have thought of using Horny Mistress for a delicate print, but you WORKED IT, and it looks fantastic! 





Thanks. Tee, hee!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Gorgeous!
Thank-you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Another beautiful mani!
Thanks!

It was fun to see what these stamps looked like in context, since they're out of my comfort zone, but were appropriate for the challenge/marathon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 16, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@]. That's right! I totally forgot about it. Thank you! I'm curious about what is a beauty item will be....


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, I'm sorry you had trouble with Central Park Blossom! It's such a pretty color. It's is just one of those types of polishes that you have to apply a very certain way for it's maximum potential. I found the best approach with it is to apply neither thinly nor thickly, just normal coats and attempt to make as very few swipes of the brush as possible. If you can brush it on with 3-4 swipes on each nail, then you should be able to reach opacity with three coats.



It took a couple manis before I became comfortable using it and it gets easier each time!

Here's a recent mani I did using it as my base color and this is with one base coat of I'm Vers, three coats of CPB, then the dots, finishing with one coat of I'm Vers at my topcoat -




That is adorable!!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My cat is 14 so she doesn't really care what I'm doing. She mostly sleeps and will curl up on my lap and sleep whenever I sit still that long! As of today I have two puppies! A 16 week old and an eight week old. I'm a little exhausted and I might not have time to do my nails for at least a few days now.
Congrats on the new puppies! My cat is 8 but she still behaves like a kitten.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

While waiting my Bondi polishes, I had to find something else to spend my money on... So I got a stamper and a set of plates! My first small attempt at stamping (and first attempt at photographing a mani), with Lady Liberty on Top of the Rock:



My robot's a little crooked, but I still like it.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While waiting my Bondi polishes, I had to find something else to spend my money on... So I got a stamper and a set of plates! My first small attempt at stamping (and first attempt at photographing a mani), with Lady Liberty on Top of the Rock:





My robot's a little crooked, but I still like it.
Very cute! Congrats on the stamping and the photography. Top of the Rock looks good on you.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, I'm sorry you had trouble with Central Park Blossom! It's such a pretty color. It's is just one of those types of polishes that you have to apply a very certain way for it's maximum potential. I found the best approach with it is to apply neither thinly nor thickly, just normal coats and attempt to make as very few swipes of the brush as possible. If you can brush it on with 3-4 swipes on each nail, then you should be able to reach opacity with three coats.



It took a couple manis before I became comfortable using it and it gets easier each time!

Here's a recent mani I did using it as my base color and this is with one base coat of I'm Vers, three coats of CPB, then the dots, finishing with one coat of I'm Vers at my topcoat -




That's really interesting! I didn't realize that this was CPB as it looks really super-light in this photo! It looked more yellow-pink on me, I thought, but then again, you are contrasting it with the fairly dark teal and plum..


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 16, 2013)

> Whew! Thought I had missed one!!!


 Don't worry! You got them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are truly a Bondi Girl!


----------



## yunii (Oct 16, 2013)

> Aw, I'm sorry you had trouble with Central Park Blossom! It's such a pretty color. It's is just one of those types of polishes that you have to apply a very certain way for it's maximum potential. I found the best approach with it is to apply neither thinly nor thickly, just normal coats and attempt to make as very few swipes of the brush as possible. If you can brush it on with 3-4 swipes on each nail, then you should be able to reach opacity with three coats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It took a couple manis before I became comfortable using it and it gets easier each time! Here's a recent mani I did using it as my base color and this is with one base coat of I'm Vers, three coats of CPB, then the dots, finishing with one coat of I'm Vers at my topcoat -


 Really pretty! It is interesting how the CPB in your picture look more white than a pale pink. I guess it is due to the lights. Here is my first attempt using CPB.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

@*angismith *I am happy you do not have pneumonia! Hopefully the rest of the tests come up with good news and some solutions for you.

 I had a mini panic attack when you asked about the number of Bondis being 20 plus I'm Vers. I thought I had so how missed one.





My mil actually enjoyed her cleanse. She lost some weight... She is so weird. lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My cat is 14 so she doesn't really care what I'm doing. She mostly sleeps and will curl up on my lap and sleep whenever I sit still that long! As of today I have two puppies! A 16 week old and an eight week old. I'm a little exhausted and I might not have time to do my nails for at least a few days now.
Oh man, you could not pay me to take on puppies again. We got my Lab when he was 6 weeks and our Pitbull at 11 weeks. They are only six month apart in age. I did not sleep for a year. It was like having a newborn in the house again. A newborn that liked to chew on EVERYTHING. They are finally out of the puppy stage and firmly in the teen adolescence phase...It's great. NOT



  ( Who  knew that icon would come in handy!) hahaha

I love my fur babies no matter what. The pitbull is sporting The Limelight on his nails today. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received my first bondi polish; blue skies and Central Park blossom. I love the blue skies' colour and all. However, i did wish I didn't order Central Park blossom. It takes too many coats to get full coverage. Took me 1 base coat, 2 coats of colour, 1 more base coat, and 2 more coats of colour, and top coat. I kind of gave up after 4 coats of central part blossom and applied one top coat.
Ugh, I have a love hate relationship with CPB. I am in mid project with it. So far I have 2 coats CPB 1 coat matte then 1 more of CPB. It needs at least one more coat. Love the color but this is a bit more work that I am used to doing for even coverage.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess I read my Bondi update email too quickly too.  I thought the polishes were shipping the 14th or 15th and I was hoping to have them by this weekend or early next week.  Sigh... now I'm just hoping I get my fall polishes by Halloween, which, where I live, is pretty much the start of winter.  I'm quite impatient; sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining.

Will future monthly boxes be shipping for arrival around the first, mid, or last of a month?  What I mean is, will we be getting our November, December, etc. polishes early, mid, or late month?  It's probably in my mountain of emails somewhere but I thought I'd ask here.  If we don't get holiday polishes until after the holidays I may rethink my color choices and pick different ones at different times, for example, try to get Christmas-y colors in my November box and not wait 'til December's.  Thanks very much!!


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Im a little late on this thread, but wondering if anyone has received an email for the october box selection?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is my Central Park Blossom Mani with Blue Skies and Top of the Rock for the dots. CPB is really difficult to apply but it turned out decent. and I really like the color. I was surprised how thin it was compared to the other colors I have used. Ignore my imperfections please.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While waiting my Bondi polishes, I had to find something else to spend my money on... So I got a stamper and a set of plates! My first small attempt at stamping (and first attempt at photographing a mani), with Lady Liberty on Top of the Rock:





My robot's a little crooked, but I still like it.
Nice! I really like that color with your skin tone. Cute robot!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im a little late on this thread, but wondering if anyone has received an email for the october box selection?
Yes, I received mine on September 29th.  If you didn't get yours (check your spam folder), I'd contact Bondi asap.

Or do you mean a selection email IN October for the November box?  That hasn't gone out yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's really interesting! I didn't realize that this was CPB as it looks really super-light in this photo! It looked more yellow-pink on me, I thought, but then again, you are contrasting it with the fairly dark teal and plum..


Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really pretty! It is interesting how the CPB in your picture look more white than a pale pink. I guess it is due to the lights.

Here is my first attempt using CPB.





I use a very bright white see-through curtain as my light filter.



Regular indoor lighting makes CPB lean a bit towards a soft peachy-cream nude. Like you said, Monika, I'm sure the contrast makes it appear whiter as well. I love the shade on you, yunii! It looks gorgeous on your skintone!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Central Park Blossom Mani with Blue Skies and Top of the Rock for the dots. CPB is really difficult to apply but it turned out decent. and I really like the color. I was surprised how thin it was compared to the other colors I have used. Ignore my imperfections please.









Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I received mine on September 29th.  If you didn't get yours (check your spam folder), I'd contact Bondi asap.

Or do you mean a selection email IN October for the November box?  That hasn't gone out yet.

thanks for letting me know!  odd, because i received the email for the $15 voucher, but not for my october box selection.  will call them now!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh how I love polka dots!  These manis are so adorable.  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, I'm sorry you had trouble with Central Park Blossom! It's such a pretty color. It's is just one of those types of polishes that you have to apply a very certain way for it's maximum potential. I found the best approach with it is to apply neither thinly nor thickly, just normal coats and attempt to make as very few swipes of the brush as possible. If you can brush it on with 3-4 swipes on each nail, then you should be able to reach opacity with three coats.



It took a couple manis before I became comfortable using it and it gets easier each time!

Here's a recent mani I did using it as my base color and this is with one base coat of I'm Vers, three coats of CPB, then the dots, finishing with one coat of I'm Vers at my topcoat -




Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Central Park Blossom Mani with Blue Skies and Top of the Rock for the dots. CPB is really difficult to apply but it turned out decent. and I really like the color. I was surprised how thin it was compared to the other colors I have used. Ignore my imperfections please.


----------



## angismith (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While waiting my Bondi polishes, I had to find something else to spend my money on... So I got a stamper and a set of plates! My first small attempt at stamping (and first attempt at photographing a mani), with Lady Liberty on Top of the Rock:





My robot's a little crooked, but I still like it.
@lochnessie I DID THE SAME THING! But mine's not here yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great looking mani and nails)!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 16, 2013)

Health update: HIDA scan done. Radiology tech said she wasn't allowed to say results but that it looked like they had found the cause of my problems. Trying to be optimistic and think that just means a gallbladder removal and nothing worse.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

> Health update: HIDA scan done. Radiology tech said she wasn't allowed to say results but that it looked like they had found the cause of my problems. Trying to be optimistic and think that just means a gallbladder removal and nothing worse.


 Sweet. I hope you are right. Gallbladder removal is cake compared to other possible problems.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While waiting my Bondi polishes, I had to find something else to spend my money on... So I got a stamper and a set of plates! My first small attempt at stamping (and first attempt at photographing a mani), with Lady Liberty on Top of the Rock:





My robot's a little crooked, but I still like it.
cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Central Park Blossom Mani with Blue Skies and Top of the Rock for the dots. CPB is really difficult to apply but it turned out decent. and I really like the color. I was surprised how thin it was compared to the other colors I have used. Ignore my imperfections please.









So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Health update: HIDA scan done. Radiology tech said she wasn't allowed to say results but that it looked like they had found the cause of my problems. Trying to be optimistic and think that just means a gallbladder removal and nothing worse.
Hope its nothing too serious and an easy fix!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat. My nails are super shiny, I love it!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

That is gorgeous! I think that is my favorite color of pink.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very cute! Congrats on the stamping and the photography. Top of the Rock looks good on you.
Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I really like that color with your skin tone. Cute robot!
Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lochnessie I DID THE SAME THING! But mine's not here yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great looking mani and nails)!!!
Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cute!

Thanks, everyone! 



 (Being somewhat new to the board, I also have to explore all the smileys!) 

@angismith , I'm glad to hear you may hopefully *crosses fingers* have good news soon! In the meantime, I hope your stamping stuff arrives soon as a good distraction - what plate(s) did you order?


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm also loving all these CPB manis - I have that polish on my shelf but haven't been brave enough to try it yet. The dots manis are gorgeous!

@JC327, I think I need to pick up Fushia-istic now, too! That's some awesome striping on a great color!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's my CPB mani. I ended up swapping it after I used it (I believe this was 7 coats) and now I'm kind of wishing I still had it! It goes with everything!


----------



## angismith (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, everyone! 



 (Being somewhat new to the board, I also have to explore all the smileys!) 

@angismith , I'm glad to hear you may hopefully *crosses fingers* have good news soon! In the meantime, I hope your stamping stuff arrives soon as a good distraction - what plate(s) did you order?
I got a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, and plate with 1 free zebra-stripe plate. I'm afraid that will just be the start though!!!


----------



## DeSha (Oct 16, 2013)

> I guess they may be pushing for 18th? Which is this Friday? I did use a voucher to pay but never got polishes. But Richard did say that he's gonna consolidate all polishes from Sept box and Oct box and plus voucher polishes. I noticed some of you guys have gotten polishes bought by using a voucher?


 yes I used the voucher the same night the email came out and received my polishes a few days later.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

> I got a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, and plate with 1 free zebra-stripe plate. I'm afraid that will just be the start though!!!


I'm sure it will be just the start - I ordered the full Bundle Monster 2013 set and already think that I might want some more plates!


----------



## kira685 (Oct 16, 2013)

you ladies are making me want a stamper set, and i'm on a no buy through the end of the year ahhhh!


----------



## Smileys (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Health update: HIDA scan done. Radiology tech said she wasn't allowed to say results but that it looked like they had found the cause of my problems. Trying to be optimistic and think that just means a gallbladder removal and nothing worse.
I had a HIDA scan for my gallbladder and had to have mine removed.  I didn't have gallstones but the surgeon said it was crystallized inside.  I felt much better after having mine out.  I really hope this is the answer for you.

I can't wait for my boxes to get here, and I still haven't used my voucher.  We have until the end of the month, right? (I hope!)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

I ended up ordering some stamping supplies too, after seeing all the beautiful nail art in this thread!  I just got the Shany 2012 set, and I'm still waiting on my stamper/scraper.  There are quite a few designs in the Shany set that I will definitely use, but I'm looking for more of the full-nail patterns that I've seen used here, like the roses, zebra prints, etc.  I like those better than the single image prints, if that makes any sense.  Does anyone have any suggestions for sets that might have more of the designs I'm looking for?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 16, 2013)

> I ended up ordering some stamping supplies too, after seeing all the beautiful nail art in this thread!Â  I just got the Shany 2012 set, and I'm still waiting on my stamper/scraper.Â  There are quite a few designs in the Shany set that I will definitely use, but I'm looking for more of the full-nail patterns that I've seen used here, like the roses, zebra prints, etc.Â  I like those better than the single image prints, if that makes any sense.Â  Does anyone have any suggestions for sets that might have more of the designs I'm looking for?


 Bundle Monster


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my CPB mani. I ended up swapping it after I used it (I believe this was 7 coats) and now I'm kind of wishing I still had it! It goes with everything!



Oh I hate when I get rid of a polish and then regret it. As much extra work CPB was, I like the color too much to part with it. I got it pretty even with 2 coats cpb polish then 1 coat of matte polish then 2 more coats of cpb. The last coat was pretty thick.

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a Konad double-ended stamper, scraper, and plate with 1 free zebra-stripe plate. I'm afraid that will just be the start though!!!
I could never stop at just one. I have about 30 right now and just found a cute Hello Kitty plate for my daughter. I want more!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you ladies are making me want a stamper set, and i'm on a no buy through the end of the year ahhhh!
End of the year??!!



That takes some serious restraint. If I want to move nect summer I will have to find a way to restrain myself soon.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up ordering some stamping supplies too, after seeing all the beautiful nail art in this thread!  I just got the Shany 2012 set, and I'm still waiting on my stamper/scraper.  There are quite a few designs in the Shany set that I will definitely use, but I'm looking for more of the full-nail patterns that I've seen used here, like the roses, zebra prints, etc.  I like those better than the single image prints, if that makes any sense.  Does anyone have any suggestions for sets that might have more of the designs I'm looking for?
I got a lot of mine off Amazon. They are mostly MASH plates.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

@Scooby Dynamite Thanks!  I just looked at the 2010 Bundle Monster collection on Amazon, and I think it's exactly what I'm looking for.  I like the 2013 set too.  My wallet is really going to be hurting this month, especially after buying the PopSugar Neiman Marcus box today!

@Ashitude Thanks for the MASH recommendation!  I will check those out too!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Scooby Dynamite Thanks!  I just looked at the 2010 Bundle Monster collection on Amazon, and I think it's exactly what I'm looking for.  I like the 2013 set too.  My wallet is really going to be hurting this month, especially after buying the PopSugar Neiman Marcus box today!

@Ashitude Thanks for the MASH recommendation!  I will check those out too!
Heads up if you're looking for full designs (and maybe someone with experience stamping can chime in!) - when I was researching plates, I found reviews that said the Bundle Monster 2010 and 2011 full nail designs were often too small, unless you have really small nails, but the later plates had a much better size.

I ended up looking at plates again... I'm definitely contemplating picking up a Cheeky set!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

@lochnessie Thanks for the heads up!  I actually think I'm still going to try the 2010 set, because I actually do have very small nails!  When I used to get acrylics, they always had the hardest time finding the right size tips for my nails, because the standard thumb and pinkie tips were always too wide!  At least I won't lose too much money if they don't work out for me!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 16, 2013)

Has any one else received an email from Bondi just now with an update on our September boxes? I'm very glad to get an update.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> Has any one else received an email from Bondi just now with an update on our September boxes? I'm very glad to get an update.


 Yep! Can't wait for mine!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has any one else received an email from Bondi just now with an update on our September boxes? I'm very glad to get an update.
Just got mine as well! My status was "PACKED &amp; AWAITING COLLECTION" for the beauty gifts and "BUILD STAGE*" for the Subscription box. Anyone have anything different?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 16, 2013)

Nothing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Just got mine as well! My status was "PACKED &amp; AWAITING COLLECTION" for the beauty gifts and "BUILD STAGE*" for the Subscription box. Anyone have anything different?


 Yep, I got it too and mine said the same!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got mine as well! My status was "PACKED &amp; AWAITING COLLECTION" for the beauty gifts and "BUILD STAGE*" for the Subscription box. Anyone have anything different?
Mine is the same.


----------



## angismith (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bundle Monster
Scooby, where's the best place to buy BM plates?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Got it! Same as the others


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up ordering some stamping supplies too, after seeing all the beautiful nail art in this thread!  I just got the Shany 2012 set, and I'm still waiting on my stamper/scraper.  There are quite a few designs in the Shany set that I will definitely use, but I'm looking for more of the full-nail patterns that I've seen used here, like the roses, zebra prints, etc.  I like those better than the single image prints, if that makes any sense.  Does anyone have any suggestions for sets that might have more of the designs I'm looking for?
I think you've gotten some good advice. From what I've heard/read/researched the Bundle Monster plates tend to be well-engraved. I would consider the 2012 2013 plates myself for the future (those just because I am having some 'nail larger than image' issues). Right now I have two Pueen sets and my recent roses were from Pueen 22 and 27. Those Pueen plates #1-#49 are a mix of small and large - the average plate has 4 full-nail images and 2 small images. I would say they work better for smaller nails (mine are a touch big for them) and nails only up to my length.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bundle Monster
Scooby, where's the best place to buy BM plates?

Amazon...or Bundle Monster.com

And I agree with the original poster that the earlier 2010-2011 BM plates have narrower full-size images than the newer 2012-2013 plates. So that's something to consider. I have the BM01, BM201, BM301, and BM401 series and highly recommend any of them.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2013)

@Monika1 Here are the promised CPB swatches. This is four very thin coats with two matte layers.

Now that I think about it, 7 total coats of nail products is a bit ridiculous, but what can I do, I love the shade!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 17, 2013)

Who wants a spoiler of the September gift? Here's one of three potential gifts that we will be delivering in collaboration with our awesome partner Color Club! This is the first semester of four!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who wants a spoiler of the September gift? Here's one of three potential gifts that we will be delivering in collaboration with our awesome partner Color Club! This is the first semester of four!





I love it!!! Super excited to see what's in my Sept/Oct gift box!!! Thanks for the spoiler Richard.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome spoiler! Makes me even more excited to receive my box!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oooh, looking forward to 2 of these! Thanks for the spoiler!



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> @Monika1 Â Here are the promised CPB swatches. This is four very thin coats with two matte layers. Now that I think about it, 7 total coats of nail products is a bit ridiculous, but what can I do, I love the shade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Omg OiiO those are gorgeous pics!!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw this code on Facebook:



> Cancel @JulepMaven and sign up with @BondiNYC for $1.00! ($2.99 saved on Juleps "Free" offer. Use code DONTWANTJULEP (month to month sub) Your first month ships for $1.00!


 Great deal if you have been debating whether or not to sign up. I would love to take advantage of this promo, too bad I'm already a subscriber.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## skylite (Oct 17, 2013)

> Just saw this code on Facebook: Great deal if you'd been debating whether or not to sign up. I would love to take advantage of this promo, too bad I'm already a subscriber.


 I saw this too. I've always been bummed that I didn't qualify for any of the new subscriber promos since I've been signed up since the beginning. I did think that calling out the competition by name was a bit low class for this promotion though ....


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

> @Monika1 Â Here are the promised CPB swatches. This is four very thin coats with two matte layers. Now that I think about it, 7 total coats of nail products is a bit ridiculous, but what can I do, I love the shade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Warning: Picture spam :) /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



4 coats is more tolerable than 7. I love the color but when I thought it'd take 7 it convinced me not to get it...I'll need to consider it for the next box.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

> Who wants a spoiler of the September gift? Here's one of three potential gifts that we will be delivering in collaboration with our awesome partner Color Club! This is the first semester of four!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm excited about the Sept gift!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who wants a spoiler of the September gift? Here's one of three potential gifts that we will be delivering in collaboration with our awesome partner Color Club! This is the first semester of four!
 





I'm excited about the Sept gift! 
Me too!  I wonder if the Oct gift is another one of those, or if it's something different?  

Either way, super excited for this gift!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh, looking forward to 2 of these! Thanks for the spoiler! 












Sweet!

Whoa, those pictures are tiny lol but the gem tool and nail pens look awesome (if that's what they are!).  What a fun extra!!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2013)

@*bondinewyork *Thanks for the peak! Excited!

@*OiiO* CPB is such a pretty color. Definitely worth the extra work. Your nails are gorgeous and I am so jealous of your picture taking abilities. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this code on Facebook:
Great deal if you have been debating whether or not to sign up. I would love to take advantage of this promo, too bad I'm already a subscriber.
Came in to say this pushed me in to trying Bondi! Excited I finally get to try them since I've been trying to restrict my budget.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this code on Facebook:
Great deal if you have been debating whether or not to sign up. I would love to take advantage of this promo, too bad I'm already a subscriber.
Came in to say this pushed me in to trying Bondi! Excited I finally get to try them since I've been trying to restrict my budget.


Yay!  We have a brand new Bondi Girl!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the beauty gift spoiler(s).  Actually, they don't look like my cup of tea BUT I think they're great because I know many people will love them!  If it's something I don't want for myself then I'm going to be real happy to have something so nice to give away to my blog readers.  I tend to keep forgetting there's a beauty gift.... I just want my Bondi polish!  :-D

p.s.  I also wonder about the PR wisdom of calling out another subscription brand by name.  I think a code like RATHERHAVEBONDI would have been more polite.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the beauty gift spoiler(s).  Actually, they don't look like my cup of tea BUT I think they're great because I know many people will love them!  If it's something I don't want for myself then I'm going to be real happy to have something so nice to give away to my blog readers.  I tend to keep forgetting there's a beauty gift.... I just want my Bondi polish!  :-D

p.s.  I also wonder about the PR wisdom of calling out another subscription brand by name.  I think a code like RATHERHAVEBONDI would have been more polite.
There seems to be a lot of backlash for the new promo that also awoke all the old drama back up. Again their FB page is a drama fest. Along with several polish groups I am in that are talking about it. I will be happy when past boxes are sent and everything is on track for them.

I personally do not have a problem with promotion. I have a twisted sense of humor and it amuses me.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> I did think that calling out the competition by name was a bit low class for this promotion though ....





> p.s.Â  I also wonder about the PR wisdom of calling out another subscription brand by name.Â  I think a code like RATHERHAVEBONDI would have been more polite.


 I didn't realize the promo was so controversial until after I posted it here. To be honest, the only thing I thought was that it's a really good deal &amp; that I wish I was able to take advantage of it. I do understand why some have issue with the wording, RATHERHAVEBONDI would've probably been better received.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I didn't realize the promo was so controversial until after I posted it here. To be honest, the only thing I thought was that it's a really good deal &amp; that I wish I was able to take advantage of it. I do understand why some have issue with the wording, RATHERHAVEBONDI would've probably been better received.
I agree with this, ratherhavebondi would have been cuter/classier. But I don't really care either. I think I would be offended if Birchbox started calling out Ipsy because I've been with them so long that I would feel like it was unnecessaary and tasteless. Not saying Bondi is ok because they're different. I just don't care because I became jaded by Julep a few months after subbing with them last year.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Came in to say this pushed me in to trying Bondi! Excited I finally get to try them since I've been trying to restrict my budget.


 [@]kawaiimeows[/@] Welcome! It's great to be a Bondi girl!!! ;-)


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 Here are the promised CPB swatches. This is four very thin coats with two matte layers.

Now that I think about it, 7 total coats of nail products is a bit ridiculous, but what can I do, I love the shade!








@OiiO it looks great. Thanks for sharing how it looks and how it worked for you, and the strategy. It does work. It's interesting to hear that for some people the thick coats strategy has also worked. I know for me, here, it doesn't - because whatever the unique humidity/temperature/my personal chemistry factors may be, I end up with bubbles, not initially, but on drying after several hours with several thick coats (though some polishes are more vulnerable than others). But with the multiple thin coats CPB worked. I posted my most recent use a while ago, but here's a photo of my 7 coats without any matte topcoat, since we're doing the comparison of experiences - and it's neat to see how it looks on everyone! I'm looking forward to the matte topcoat to reduce at least the CPB use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There seems to be a lot of backlash for the new promo that also awoke all the old drama back up. Again their FB page is a drama fest. Along with several polish groups I am in that are talking about it. I will be happy when past boxes are sent and everything is on track for them.

I personally do not have a problem with promotion. I have a twisted sense of humor and it amuses me.
Ugh, yes, I just looked at Bondi's FB page and it's a war zone again.  Think I'll stay away.

I have an odd sense of humor too, and I can't say the promotion actually bothers me.  It just strikes me as not quite _comme il faut_, or a bit like snarky 10-year-old girls.  Doesn't keep me from looking forward to my Bondi sub boxes, that's for sure, and I've never been a Julep subscriber so I'm not wigging out in defense of Julep.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, yes, I just looked at Bondi's FB page and it's a war zone again.  Think I'll stay away.

I have an odd sense of humor too, and I can't say the promotion actually bothers me.  It just strikes me as not quite _comme il faut_, or a bit like snarky 10-year-old girls.  Doesn't keep me from looking forward to my Bondi sub boxes, that's for sure, and I've never been a Julep subscriber so I'm not wigging out in defense of Julep.
I might go on someone else's Facebook account to look at what is going on, but I think the promo is quite fun and cheeky!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2013)

I  will   just   add  my   2 cents.  I feel  it is in   very poor taste to   bash julep  it  is   negative   and  looks   somewhat   mean. I have  been   in an   advertising  related   field   for   a  very  long  time   and   no  one would  advise  bondi   to  run  such a  promo   who  was  educated in  this field.   Negative   anything  gets you no   where   in life.  That   being   said ..Bondi   makes   the  best polish I have ever  used   and   I   do   love  it.  I   am  just a  little  surprised  at the promo.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't even think about the wording of the promo. I just thought it was a good deal and I've been wanting to try Bondi's box so I'm excited! I still get Julep too, so hopefully now I'll have 2 great nail subs!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw the promo &amp; I've got to say Bondi should really cool I with the comparisons to Julep for the moment. I know there have been bumps in the road, but seeing as I've yet to receive any of Sept polishes, Julep is clearly superior AT THE MOMENT. Julep's system is like clockwork, but I know Bondi is getting there. I'm happy I am able to have both, but I know others don't have that luxury.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw the promo &amp; I've got to say Bondi should really cool I with the comparisons to Julep for the moment. I know there have been bumps in the road, but seeing as I've yet to receive any of Sept polishes, Julep is clearly superior AT THE MOMENT. Julep's system is like clockwork, but I know Bondi is getting there. I'm happy I am able to have both, but I know others don't have that luxury.
Yep, I totally agree. The promo totally put a bad taste in my mouth. I believe company comparisons are best done when the other competitor is not explicitly named. And when everything else is completely on schedule and working as normal. 

I would have preferred something like this:

Want a truly FREEBOX? Sign up with @BondiNYC for $1.00. Use code SWITCHTOBONDI (month to month sub) and the entire cost of your box (including shipping) will be $1.00!

Julep Mavens would get the hint but it's not just stomping all over Julep publicly. I think this is much classier.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

To be frank, I think the point of it did exactly what it was supposed to do.

I don't have advertising background, but as far as I can see, there are plenty of drama-ready bloggers already posting about it. It's free advertising. They might lose some customers, but those people were people who weren't buying Bondi in the first place. *shrugs*

As far as I know, the only moral doctrine in business is make money or go home. The Bondi team made a judgment call.

*eta: *Well, to be fair, I make moral judgments on companies who engage in actively unethical practices like animal testing or putting workers in sub-human conditions. But Julep is a big girl, she can take care of herself. Honestly, I'm not really interested in if Jane's feelings are hurt. She knows the drill. It's actually pretty brilliant since Julep isn't really in a position to respond without drawing attention to competition.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw the promo &amp; I've got to say Bondi should really cool I with the comparisons to Julep for the moment. I know there have been bumps in the road, but *seeing as I've yet to receive any of Sept polishes, Julep is clearly superior AT THE MOMENT*. Julep's system is like clockwork, but I know Bondi is getting there. I'm happy I am able to have both, but I know others don't have that luxury.

This. (Emphasis mine.)

I've been skipping Julep lately anyway, but seeing as there has been all the issues with September, and now October, and then saying they have sooooo many orders to pack, yet they're pushing for new customers while calling out a more established brand?

I am actually beginning to lose patience now. Who knows if I will see any swatches of the new colours before the expiry date to use my voucher.


----------



## skylite (Oct 17, 2013)

> This. (Emphasis mine.) I've been skipping Julep lately anyway,Â but seeing as there has been all the issues with September, and now October, and then saying they have sooooo many orders to pack, yet they're pushing for new customers while calling out a more established brand? I am actually beginning to lose patience now. Who knows if I will see any swatches of the new colours before the expiry date to use my voucher.


 Exactly. They're starting the drama themselves this time, really.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 17, 2013)

To change the subject slightly and get more positive, what does everyone think about the picture posted on BNY's FB page about "thinking about spring &amp; summer 2014 colors"??  I would LOVE to see a good sharp closeup of those color wheels!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To change the subject slightly and get more positive, what does everyone think about the picture posted on BNY's FB page about "thinking about spring &amp; summer 2014 colors"??  I would LOVE to see a good sharp closeup of those color wheels!

To be honest, I'm a little pissy right now and my first instinct was to reply "I'd like to see swatches of Fall and Winter colours before I start thinking about Spring and Summer!"

But then that is just adding to the drama.

I don't know... more glitters and shimmers?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2013)

Bondi   needs to mail me  4  boxes and an order I placed in august (and paid for)...  before they should  start  trying to get new members.  that  is  just how I feel.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To be honest, I'm a little pissy right now and my first instinct was to reply "I'd like to see swatches of Fall and Winter colours before I start thinking about Spring and Summer!"

But then that is just adding to the drama.

I don't know... more glitters and shimmers?
Well, you know, that was my very first thought as well.  But if Bondi and every other polish company doesn't start planning and manufacturing spring colors now, there won't be any next year when we want them.  ;-)

I'd love a silvery sky blue foil.  And a medium peachy-pink foil.  I love foils; can you tell??


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

Holos.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 17, 2013)

> To be honest, I'm a little pissy right now and my first instinct was to reply "I'd like to see swatches of Fall and Winter colours before I start thinking about Spring and Summer!" But then that is just adding to the drama. I don't know... more glitters and shimmers?


 Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so. As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so.

As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!





Those colors are pretty! 

Also as far as CS goes, I just got off the phone with Richard and he was really nice and super helpful!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so. As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!


 The last 4 look like Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Strawberry Fields, and Blue Skies. Looks like I'm all set for spring! lol


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holos.
Yes.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

RANT:
 
Pardon (or not) my lack of tact but people are friggin' stupid and I am sick to death of everyone and their dog with all the thin-skinned, "OMG, I'm so offended!" bullsh*t.   People who are so easily offended should get off the net and lock themselves in their houses and avoid the world forever.  Especially something as silly as this.  There's plenty of really important stuff that is truly offensive to get all up in arms about.  A promo code for nail polish isn't remotely close to being one of them.  People always have to find something to witch about.
I've not given Bondi an easy time of it with all the shipping issues as you know, but they are doing their best and the promo code is a really, really good deal...which they didn't even have to offer at all.  And moreover, I'm sick to death of people attacking a company over something so trival.  Shipping?  That's an issue.  Choice of wording in a promo code?  So not an issue.
Lately I am so offended by and sick of people who are constantly so offended by every little thing, that It would be in my best interest to get off the net and never leave my house because it's to the point where I just want to tell everyone to eff right the hell off and get over themselves.
It doesn't help my mood that some nasty internet bully sent me an email demanding I change my domain name because she's one of at least 10 people that use it and obviously it's hers alone because, you know, she's the only person in the world to think up a name.  I really hate everyone in the world right now.
 



 
Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, yes, I just looked at Bondi's FB page and it's a war zone again.  Think I'll stay away.

I have an odd sense of humor too, and I can't say the promotion actually bothers me.  It just strikes me as not quite _comme il faut_, or a bit like snarky 10-year-old girls.  Doesn't keep me from looking forward to my Bondi sub boxes, that's for sure, and I've never been a Julep subscriber so I'm not wigging out in defense of Julep.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 17, 2013)

I like you, Donna.

I got my Bondi voucher polishes -- Fuchsia-istic and Fool's! Of course my nails are nubs again but I'll have to use anyway. So excited! I was thinking using one colour as a base on 4 nails and the other as an accent with the base colour as dots. Now to decide which one should be the base....

Beauty gift looks awesome! I'm new to nail art and I'll be happy to get one of those sets. I've heard Color Club polishes are good but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so.

As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!





The last 4 look like Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Strawberry Fields, and Blue Skies. Looks like I'm all set for spring! lol And the purple looks like Uptown girl


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm just confused about how those outraged have managed not to watch TV commercials all their lives...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so.

As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!




I really like the 'sand' colour!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just confused about how those outraged have managed not to watch TV commercials all their lives...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously. And, well, I have friends who have had terrible experiences with Julep (notably not letting them cancel when they wanted to), so it really just makes me giggle.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* 


Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* 


Lmao. That is exactly what I thought! Patience and positivity have been the key words around here lately! Hopefully it will be rewarded with some beauties here in the next week or so.

As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!




The last 4 look like Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Strawberry Fields, and Blue Skies. Looks like I'm all set for spring! lol


And the purple looks like Uptown girl





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And might the first, darker blue be similar to West Point Waters, which I ordered in my second September box?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I googled those beauty gifts and they are expensive to buy!!! Really looking forward to them as I have never tried nail art before. I have to say my favorite is the Diamonds and Pearls!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seriously. And, well, I have friends who have had terrible experiences with Julep (notably not letting them cancel when they wanted to), so it really just makes me giggle.
Yep.  Double billed twice and billed again after cancellation.  I had to call them 3 times and until I initiated a charge back, I never heard from them. Of course the second they saw the charge back, I was called twice in one day...all apologies.  I would not recommend Julep to anyone.

Bondi may be late with shipping but as of yet they haven't abused me and I guarantee I wouldn't have to initiate a charge back or wait a week for someone to respond to my concerns...even in the middle  of a marathon shipping initiative!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 17, 2013)

> And the purple looks like Uptown girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wasn't sure how close the purple was, I traded off my Uptown girl, since I don't really like light purplish colors. I wonder how close some of the new colors are to the others, isn't there one close to the sand color?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> > And the purple looks like Uptown girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how close the purple was, I traded off my Uptown girl, since I don't really like light purplish colors. I wonder how close some of the new colors are to the others, isn't there one close to the sand color?


 Looks pretty close to me, oh! I have pic of Uptown Girl on my phone...




I think the sand looks familiar too, I ordered that color, In The Buff I think it was? But I'm only going off memory so I'm not sure how close it is.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As far as spring goes- I HAVE NO IDEA!! Here's a cure graphic of Pantone's Spring 2014 forecast!





LOVE the violet tulip, hemlock leaves, and sand!  Sand looks like "In the Buff" to me, I may have to get that in my Nov box!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright, I finally signed up for Bondi and got this:

You are truly awesome, do you know that? Thank you SO very much for your subscription. Your beauty addiction (let's face it, if you're getting three polishes a month, you are addicted but fashionable), will go towards helping a variety of charitable organizations throughout the United States.

Want to learn more about Bondi New York's charitable giving back? email [email protected]

We want you to love your subscription, so you have the ear of our CEO at all times. He wants to hear your feed back, the great and the not so great so email him if you have suggestions - [email protected]

To select your colors for your September box, please check your email. There you will find a confirmation email with further instructions on completing your color choices for September.

Your first box will be shipping out early September.

....whyyyyy does it say September? I am sorry, maybe this has alreday been mentioned but I am just starting to read this month's thread.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably because someone forgot to update the page.  Someone has to maintain the website, whether Bondi itself or a 3rd party web master.  I've had websites/blogs since 2001 and I can't tell you how many times I simply forgot to update something.  It happens.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I finally signed up for Bondi and got this:

You are truly awesome, do you know that? Thank you SO very much for your subscription. Your beauty addiction (let's face it, if you're getting three polishes a month, you are addicted but fashionable), will go towards helping a variety of charitable organizations throughout the United States.

Want to learn more about Bondi New York's charitable giving back? email [email protected]

We want you to love your subscription, so you have the ear of our CEO at all times. He wants to hear your feed back, the great and the not so great so email him if you have suggestions - [email protected]

To select your colors for your September box, please check your email. There you will find a confirmation email with further instructions on completing your color choices for September.

Your first box will be shipping out early September.

....whyyyyy does it say September? I am sorry, maybe this has alreday been mentioned but I am just starting to read this month's thread.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Made my selections for my october box I just signed up for! I picked Perfect Storm, Holly Berry, and Meadow Moss.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg OiiO those are gorgeous pics!!
Thank you so much, @Lolo22!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


4 coats is more tolerable than 7. I love the color but when I thought it'd take 7 it convinced me not to get it...I'll need to consider it for the next box.
It did take 7 total coats, four of which were CPB. Other three were two coats of Color Club matte base and a glossy top coat.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @OiiO it looks great. Thanks for sharing how it looks and how it worked for you, and the strategy. It does work. It's interesting to hear that for some people the thick coats strategy has also worked. I know for me, here, it doesn't - because whatever the unique humidity/temperature/my personal chemistry factors may be, I end up with bubbles, not initially, but on drying after several hours with several thick coats (though some polishes are more vulnerable than others). But with the multiple thin coats CPB worked. I posted my most recent use a while ago, but here's a photo of my 7 coats without any matte topcoat, since we're doing the comparison of experiences - and it's neat to see how it looks on everyone! I'm looking forward to the matte topcoat to reduce at least the CPB use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Thank you for posting your picture again, Monika. Your swatch looks definitely glossier than mine, which made me think that I should bury the last matte layer a little deeper next time.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To be frank, I think the point of it did exactly what it was supposed to do.

I don't have advertising background, but as far as I can see, there are plenty of drama-ready bloggers already posting about it. It's free advertising. They might lose some customers, but those people were people who weren't buying Bondi in the first place. *shrugs*

As far as I know, the only moral doctrine in business is make money or go home. The Bondi team made a judgment call.

*eta: *Well, to be fair, I make moral judgments on companies who engage in actively unethical practices like animal testing or putting workers in sub-human conditions. But Julep is a big girl, she can take care of herself. Honestly, I'm not really interested in if Jane's feelings are hurt. She knows the drill. It's actually pretty brilliant since Julep isn't really in a position to respond without drawing attention to competition.
I agree, I personally see nothing wrong with the wording. Bondi clearly defined who their biggest competitor is, and this is basically their way of saying "Bring it!"; it's like challenging Julep to an online duel. People see ads where companies outright bash other brands on TV, all of those "our trucks are better than Ford, and cheaper too", or even Apple vs Android tablets commercials where SIRI is whining that "it's not fair, do you still like me?". It's so amusing how whiny and thin-skinned some people can be!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thanks Donna, of course it was because it wasn't updated. You know: end of workday and Thursday at that, still got a bunch of projects for University due before the Trimester ends on Snday and...oh yeah I am blonde (;

Of course I had to sign up with this amazing code people have not been liking and I do agree, there are reasons to whine about a company but a code certainly isn't. I have to say as many said it before; Customer service was helpful, Chris helped me figure out the difference between two colors and I will see how shipping and everything else goes.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw the promo somewhere and thought "Wow, that was kind of ballsy." and then forgot about it 5 seconds later.  I'm already signed up and I don't really care about Julep so it really doesn't bother me.

I'm just happy I got an update on my polishes and the beauty gift looks fun!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah.  If by amusing you mean, I want to punch somebody in the face really hard.  That kind of amusing?

 Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
It's so amusing how whiny and thin-skinned some people can be!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Totally different colors for this season but a friend of mine had to challenged me so I had do it. I used Bondi in Blue Skies, Lady Liberty, and Uptown Girl. The pale pink may be mistaken for CBP polish color. I do have it but did not use it for this manicure.


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Dang, Ladies! I take a couple of days off and come back to this???

I saw the FB post this morning and honestly, I wasn't real sure how I felt about it as far as how it affected Bondi - how it would be taken by the haters and others who are waiting for their boxes. But I did a lot of thinking and decided if Richard didn't think he could back it up, he WOULD NOT HAVE DONE IT.

As for everyone's opinions, we all want to express our own, but my first reaction is Dang, @DonnaD, you are EXACTLY right this time....

And then I looked at the spoiler and all I could think was OMG, OMG! I just CAME from that site and was thinking I sure would like to do that, but it's TOO EXPENSIVE for me. TY, TY, TY, Bondi!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you suggesting that I am not ALWAYS  right?  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As for everyone's opinions, we all want to express our own, but my first reaction is Dang, @DonnaD, you are EXACTLY right this time....


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Are you suggesting that I am not ALWAYS  right?  





No, I'm not suggesting it!!! I'm sayin' it .... LOL!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you suggesting that I am not ALWAYS  right?  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As for everyone's opinions, we all want to express our own, but my first reaction is Dang, @DonnaD, you are EXACTLY right this time....


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Are you suggesting that I am not ALWAYS  right?  





No, I'm not suggesting it!!! I'm sayin' it .... LOL!!!





can't we just all get along?   group hug   hehehe


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

She hit me first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  





Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, I'm not suggesting it!!! I'm sayin' it .... LOL!!!






Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

can't we just all get along?   group hug   hehehe


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm getting super antsy about my boxes. I'm trying really hard to be patient, but it's not easy!

In other news, this month and going forward, do any of your lovely ladies know when the selection window will open?


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Little Apes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting super antsy about my boxes. I'm trying really hard to be patient, but it's not easy!

In other news, this month and going forward, do any of your lovely ladies know when the selection window will open?
I don't think Bondi has set an exact selection window yet, but they'll get there.

Donna, I'll agree to the group hug if you will ........


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally different colors for this season but a friend of mine had to challenged me so I had do it. I used Bondi in Blue Skies, Lady Liberty, and Uptown Girl. The pale pink may be mistaken for CBP polish color. I do have it but did not use it for this manicure.




Simply stunning!


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally different colors for this season but a friend of mine had to challenged me so I had do it. I used Bondi in Blue Skies, Lady Liberty, and Uptown Girl. The pale pink may be mistaken for CBP polish color. I do have it but did not use it for this manicure.




Looks GREAT and COMPLICATED, Lexxie!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all!

I am a new Bondi subscriber! I saw their insane deal on Facebook and had to sign up. I made my boyfriend sign up too, lol. So I have two boxes coming! What should I expect as far as how fast boxes get shipped out, how hard it is to cancel if I don't like it? 

I got:

*My Ex's Heart (looks black w/glitter?)
Police Box (my boyfriend told me to get this- he's a Dr. Who fan!)
Holly Berry
Cuff Me
Perfect Storm
The 7 Train*

I hope I got good colors! Excited! I was not impressed with Julep so looking forwards to trying a new company!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all!

I am a new Bondi subscriber! I saw their insane deal on Facebook and had to sign up. I made my boyfriend sign up too, lol. So I have two boxes coming! What should I expect as far as how fast boxes get shipped out, how hard it is to cancel if I don't like it? 

I got:

*My Ex's Heart (looks black w/glitter?)
Police Box (my boyfriend told me to get this- he's a Dr. Who fan!)
Holly Berry
Cuff Me
Perfect Storm
The 7 Train*

I hope I got good colors! Excited! I was not impressed with Julep so looking forwards to trying a new company!
we got two of the same colors! i also got holly berry and perfect storm. my ex's heart looks gorgeous but it looks like it might be similar to zoya storm (which is AMAZING, definitely one of my favorite polishes).


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we got two of the same colors! i also got holly berry and perfect storm. my ex's heart looks gorgeous but it looks like it might be similar to zoya storm (which is AMAZING, definitely one of my favorite polishes).
Awesome!! 

I am very excited! I wish there were better polish descriptions. When I first looked at the black polish, I assumed it was just black, but then when I clicked to see more info, I saw the swatch with glitter!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay but don't hit me anymore!  You know how delicate and fragile my feelings are!  






Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Donna, I'll agree to the group hug if you will ........


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

I think they're shipping this week.  Bondi's staff is highly responsive.  They have a live chat on their site as well.  One of the things everybody loves about them is how fast they are to address your issues.  I wouldn't expect you to have any trouble whatsoever with cancelling if you choose to do that.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all!

I am a new Bondi subscriber! I saw their insane deal on Facebook and had to sign up. I made my boyfriend sign up too, lol. So I have two boxes coming! What should I expect as far as how fast boxes get shipped out, how hard it is to cancel if I don't like it? 

I got:

*My Ex's Heart (looks black w/glitter?)
Police Box (my boyfriend told me to get this- he's a Dr. Who fan!)
Holly Berry
Cuff Me
Perfect Storm
The 7 Train*

I hope I got good colors! Excited! I was not impressed with Julep so looking forwards to trying a new company!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

I think Bondi needs to get one of the ladies who blog to do their swatches for them.  You know, send the polishes to her beforehand.  I nominate @Scooby Dynamite.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!! 

I am very excited! I wish there were better polish descriptions. When I first looked at the black polish, I assumed it was just black, but then when I clicked to see more info, I saw the swatch with glitter!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 17, 2013)

One last question!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any ideas as to what the beauty item will be?

I really appreciate that Bondi lets us pick colors- I liked Julep but often only liked one of the colors!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually just had my fiance sign up using the promo too, but not for me! I've gotten his sister hooked on nail polish (especially zoya) and this will be a good way to knock out a christmas present for her. I picked out Police Box (she's obsessed with Duke basketball colors so i thought this was nice), Twerk-uoise (she'll like the name of this one), and Mauve'n On Up for her. Also he thought the name That Sh*t Cray was funny.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually just had my fiance sign up using the promo too, but not for me! I've gotten his sister hooked on nail polish (especially zoya) and this will be a good way to knock out a christmas present for her. I picked out Police Box (she's obsessed with Duke basketball colors so i thought this was nice), Twerk-uoise (she'll like the name of this one), and Mauve'n On Up for her. Also he thought the name That Sh*t Cray was funny.
Don't laugh but is it because the color resembles....it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's Top of the Rock with Brick Road stamped on top. My husband picked out the butterfly stamp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I would have used brick road as the base with top of the rock as the stamp. Although, I'm afraid Bondi's are a tad too thin for stamping. They are nice for a subtle effect.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't laugh but is it because the color resembles....it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It is pretty clever!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Made my selections for my october box I just signed up for! I picked Perfect Storm, Holly Berry, and Meadow Moss.


 I chose Perfect Storm, Meadow Moss and Girl on Top. The color I am most excited about is Meadow Moss, it seems so unique.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I would like to second the nomination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!! 

I am very excited! I wish there were better polish descriptions. When I first looked at the black polish, I assumed it was just black, but then when I clicked to see more info, I saw the swatch with glitter! 
@myungsunkim24 i feel ya. i was hoping for some swatches but i couldn't find many, if any. so i just went with colors i knew i shouldn't have any other polishes similar to. finally excited to try out their products! such an amazing deal and props to richard for being so nice as to offer it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I chose Perfect Storm, Meadow Moss and Girl on Top. The color I am most excited about is Meadow Moss, it seems so unique.
@bonita22 yes!!! i know meadow on moss would be one polish i was guaranteed to have NO dupes of. i've been wanting a shade like it forever and the opportunity to get one just never arose. perfect storm looks lovely.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Made my selections for my october box I just signed up for! I picked Perfect Storm, Holly Berry, and Meadow Moss.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So the $1 deal allows you to get a box in October (to be shipped out soon or...?) did you get to choose from the unique october colours, or just from the general fall collection? I'm kind of interested but I like the LE colours more than I liked the fall/winter collection... sorry Bondi :b


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Bondi needs to get one of the ladies who blog to do their swatches for them.  You know, send the polishes to her beforehand.  I nominate @Scooby Dynamite.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to second the nomination




Thanks for the shout out ladies!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So the $1 deal allows you to get a box in October (to be shipped out soon or...?) did you get to choose from the unique october colours, or just from the general fall collection? I'm kind of interested but I like the LE colours more than I liked the fall/winter collection... sorry Bondi :b
The selection page I was given in the email was for october!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The selection page I was given in the email was for october!
Did yours selection choices include Like a Lady/cuff me/glitz n glam etc? &gt;:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did yours selection choices include Like a Lady/cuff me/glitz n glam etc? &gt;:
just went back and checked, and those were available on my selection options. i really liked cuff me and like a lady but i was worried i might have shades that are similar to them.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm totally serious.  You love Bondi.  Bondi needs swatches.  You get free polish and they get perfect manicure pictures for their site.  It's a win-win.

I should email Richard.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the shout out ladies!


----------



## angismith (Oct 17, 2013)

First of all, welcome to Bondi all you new subsribers and fans! Hope you are ready to have some fun times sharing nail polish talk!

Second, how do we get tech support to figure out why Donna's posts are showing up in the blue box when we quote her? Is it a setting that I have changed on my computer or even one she has changed or is it something entirely different? I copied and pasted the one below because we were being silly earier and I wanted to carry on with that ...
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Okay but don't hit me anymore!  You know how delicate and fragile my feelings are!  





Okay, I won't hit anymore .... unless you need it later! And yes, I do understand how delicate your feelings are .... heheehee! 



and


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Second, how do we get tech support to figure out why Donna's posts are showing up in the blue box when we quote her? Is it a setting that I have changed on my computer or even one she has changed or is it something entirely different? I copied and pasted the one below because we were being silly earier and I wanted to carry on with that ...

 
It might have to do with the length of the post. I can ask Zadi about it.

eta: ACTUALLY because i had trouble quoting you, i just realized: when you reply to quotes ABOVE the quoted text, it doesn't quote properly after that. in donna's big post she was quoting a post and typed everything above it. so quoting below the quoted post works better for that purpose.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It might have to do with the length of the post. I can ask Zadi about it.

eta: ACTUALLY because i had trouble quoting you, i just realized: when you reply to quotes ABOVE the quoted text, it doesn't quote properly after that. in donna's big post she was quoting a post and typed everything above it. so quoting below the quoted post works better for that purpose.
Aw damn.  Now I always have to be on the bottom!  I was going for the girl on top thing...get it...girl on top?  Hold your applause...I'll be here all week.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw damn.  Now I always have to be on the bottom!  I was going for the girl on top thing...get it...girl on top?  Hold your applause...I'll be here all week.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Bondi needs to get one of the ladies who blog to do their swatches for them.  You know, send the polishes to her beforehand.  I nominate @Scooby Dynamite.

I second this nomination and I would like to further nominate Anastasia (@OiiO) and @CheshireCookie to be swatch models as well. All three have gorgeous hands and nails as well as boundless creativity.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Weeeell, I finally signed up to try this one! I'm excited! For my first box, I picked Girl on Top, Perfect Storm, and The 7 Train.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I didn't realize the promo was so controversial until after I posted it here. To be honest, the only thing I thought was that it's a really good deal &amp; that I wish I was able to take advantage of it. I do understand why some have issue with the wording, RATHERHAVEBONDI would've probably been better received.
I agree with this, ratherhavebondi would have been cuter/classier. But I don't really care either. I think I would be offended if Birchbox started calling out Ipsy because I've been with them so long that I would feel like it was unnecessaary and tasteless. Not saying Bondi is ok because they're different. I just don't care because I became jaded by Julep a few months after subbing with them last year.


See, I don't see anything wrong with dontwantjulep, it amused me and  finally pushed me into signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, it's not like they said JULEPISCRAP or something, ha...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weeeell, I finally signed up to try this one! I'm excited! For my first box, I picked Girl on Top, Perfect Storm, and The 7 Train.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Whoooo jumpin' on the Bondi train! 



 I have Perfect Storm &amp; The 7 Train headed my way too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2013)

> I second this nomination and I would like to further nominate Anastasia (@OiiO ) and @CheshireCookie Â to beÂ swatch models as well. All three have gorgeous hands and nails as well as boundless creativity.Â  :smilehappyyes: Â


 not to promote negativity or drama because I love Scoobie, cookie, and anastasia, but I'd hope if Bondi hired multiple hand models they'd choose other models who are WoC or at least different skin tones. Y'all are pallllleee lol. Idon't even have an approximation of what polish would look like on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's one thing julep does do well, though they seriously need to add a medium model as well. On the other hand, if we're talking bout press samples, I am 100% on board. They do have such pretty swatches~


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


not to promote negativity or drama because I love Scoobie, cookie, and anastasia, but I'd hope if Bondi hired multiple hand models they'd choose other models who are WoC or at least different skin tones. Y'all are pallllleee lol. Idon't even have an approximation of what polish would look like on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's one thing julep does do well, though they seriously need to add a medium model as well.

On the other hand, if we're talking bout press samples, I am 100% on board. They do have such pretty swatches~
I agree, Julep swatches may not be ideal, but at least they try to show polishes on both fair and deep complexions. One pasty model is more than enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I second this nomination and I would like to further nominate Anastasia (@OiiO
) and @CheshireCookie
 to be swatch models as well. All three have gorgeous hands and nails as well as boundless creativity. 



 
not to promote negativity or drama because I love Scoobie, cookie, and anastasia, but I'd hope if Bondi hired multiple hand models they'd choose other models who are WoC or at least different skin tones. Y'all are pallllleee lol. Idon't even have an approximation of what polish would look like on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's one thing julep does do well, though they seriously need to add a medium model as well.

On the other hand, if we're talking bout press samples, I am 100% on board. They do have such pretty swatches~ 
I absolutely agree that multiple skin tones would be ideal since polish colors can look so vastly different depending on one's complexion.


----------



## Rochellena (Oct 18, 2013)

Welp, after following this thread for a few days, I decided to also climb aboard the Bondi train. I'm really excited! I got Twerk-uoise, Kiss Me Under the..., and the Back to Matte. I've never tried Bondi, but all your swatches and stuff on here look ah-mazing, and seriously, who can turn down that kind of first box offer. I'm also already impressed with their customer service. I had an issue checking out, and they replied to my email in minutes. Definitely a good way to start out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, Julep swatches may not be ideal, but at least they try to show polishes on both fair and deep complexions. One pasty model is more than enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is one thing I give Julep props for. Even though I'm pale and it doesn't matter, I can imagine it's difficult to color match for WoC.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is one thing I give Julep props for. Even though I'm pale and it doesn't matter, I can imagine it's difficult to color match for WoC.
I'm actually surprised it took them that long to implement it (and that they haven't added a medium) since Jane Park herself is medium skintoned. But it's always good when companies do~ I support all the lovely blogger ladies on MUT and it's unreasonable to ask for a blogger to represent you. I think with a company though it's different and they should try to be as inclusive as possible, which is mostly the difference I see between hand models vs. press samples. Though Zoya's hand models are all fair-skinned-- I just don't think it's a problem because they frequently promote on their FB and distribute press samples to a variety of bloggers in terms of ethnicity.

I mentioned this on the Bondi FB page when they asked about what colours for the SS'14  collection that Christian Louboutin nudes collection?






http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/fashion-blog/2013/oct/14/christian-louboutin-nude-shoes-non-white-skin

I think it's really cool and inclusive and I said I'd love it if Bondi did a nudes collection like this XDDD

Also I apologize for spelling Scooby's name wrong. u___u I wrote it on my phone and it was a pain to edit and then i couldn't. SORRY SCOOBY


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 18, 2013)

That spiral leg thingy kinda weirds me out. LOL

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's Top of the Rock with Brick Road stamped on top. My husband picked out the butterfly stamp.




I wish I would have used brick road as the base with top of the rock as the stamp. Although, I'm afraid Bondi's are a tad too thin for stamping. They are nice for a subtle effect.




So cute! I used Fools to stamp and it also was a subtle effect. Sorta hoping that the darker colors do better for stamping.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I don't see anything wrong with dontwantjulep, it amused me and  finally pushed me into signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, it's not like they said JULEPISCRAP or something, ha...


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There seems to be a lot of backlash for the new promo that also awoke all the old drama back up. Again their FB page is a drama fest. Along with several polish groups I am in that are talking about it. I will be happy when past boxes are sent and everything is on track for them.

I personally do not have a problem with promotion. I have a twisted sense of humor and it amuses me.
LOL. Me too.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 18, 2013)

So it took me forever to decide what colors I wanted. I know it has been mentioned, but they really need some swatches. Anywhos I chose Police Box(mostly cause it appeals to my inner nerd), Gltz'n'glam, and 7 train. I really wanted Perfect Storm as well, but maybe one day. Also slightly off topic, but did anyone else notice that the operate under a non- profit organization. Admittedly I don't know much about them, but it seems kind of cool. At least the idea does.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

I picked perfect storm, the cuff one and mauve'n on up.

I am really excited they had the offer as I am lacking extra money this month and would have had to wait until next month to sign up. Next month we are going to visit our family in Germany and it would be great to sport the pretty Bondi polish &lt;3


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 18, 2013)

I hope we get our September and October boxes and see lots of happy swatches before it's time to pick our November colors!  I forget when that will be, anyone know?  I'll probably be picking Christmas/holiday colors for my November box to be sure to get them in plenty of time.  Maybe Holly Berry.....


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 18, 2013)

Not that I am like the creepy trench-coated man of internet forums or anything, but for a little while I have been lurking and thought I should comment. 

Came here a little while ago to lust over polish pix in the hope it would help me choose which colors to get. 

And I have to say thanks to all for making it harder to pick haha.

Yes, it actually made it harder to choose! Because what with all the polish-porn and cute manis, the number of colors I was looking at getting instantly doubled.

Just sayin'...

_* Not that such addictions really need an excuse to be fed, as you all know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone received tracking for their beauty gifts yet?


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lacquerist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not that I am like the creepy trench-coated man of internet forums or anything, but for a little while I have been lurking and thought I should comment. 

Came here a little while ago to lust over polish pix in the hope it would help me choose which colors to get. 

And I have to say thanks to all for making it harder to pick haha.

Yes, it actually made it harder to choose! Because what with all the polish-porn and cute manis, the number of colors I was looking at getting instantly doubled.

Just sayin'...

_* Not that such addictions really need an excuse to be fed, as you all know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
Same thing happened to me!  I thought I was just getting some ideas on the colors to choose and instead placed multiple orders after seeing so many great mani pics.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received tracking for their beauty gifts yet?
Nope...


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened to me!  I thought I was just getting some ideas on the colors to choose and instead placed multiple orders after seeing so many great mani pics.

I know right? 

Ugh this rubber arm... Really doesn't take much twisting when it comes down to it and polish is involved.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received tracking for their beauty gifts yet?
Not yet.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received tracking for their beauty gifts yet?

Nothing here.  Waiting to get all the pretties I have on order so I can decide what to get with the September box voucher.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I don't see anything wrong with dontwantjulep, it amused me and  finally pushed me into signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, it's not like they said JULEPISCRAP or something, ha...
Ha!  Yeah.  If it was up to me, the promo code would read JULEPSCUSTOMERSERVICESUCKSSOJOINBONDITODAY

But maybe I'm the only one who would like that.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nothing here.  Waiting to get all the pretties I have on order so I can decide what to get with the September box voucher.
Me either. I haven't used my voucher yet...I thought I was the only one! I have now finally used every single Bondi color I own for a mani! I think I have 12 or 13 from the original collection. I think I have 9 more coming?? LOL I don't even remember but it's more than 6! *oops*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!  Yeah.  If it was up to me, the promo code would read JULEPSCUSTOMERSERVICESUCKSSOJOINBONDITODAY

But maybe I'm the only one who would like that.  




there would probably be so much hoopla over it that facebook would just explode. 



 

eta: i find it utterly convenient that people will rage on julep's wall the minute they do something wrong (shipping fiasco, dd cream sh*tshow, general monetary rip off of the mystery boxes, you name it), and someone else comes a long and makes the (obvious) comparison to julep, and everyone wants to rage over that now!

one thing that the subscription box world has taught me is that people must complain just to complain.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, I don't see anything wrong with dontwantjulep, it amused me and  finally pushed me into signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, it's not like they said JULEPISCRAP or something, ha...
Ha!  Yeah.  If it was up to me, the promo code would read JULEPSCUSTOMERSERVICESUCKSSOJOINBONDITODAY

But maybe I'm the only one who would like that.  





HAHA! There is at least a pair of us, then!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!  Yeah.  If it was up to me, the promo code would read JULEPSCUSTOMERSERVICESUCKSSOJOINBONDITODAY

But maybe I'm the only one who would like that.  




LOL Love it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

I just don't get the whole promo thing at all.  I also posted this on FB, but _consumers_ are the ones who benefit when businesses compete.  Who complains about a discount lol?  I only see upsides to Bondi's offer (1. people get $1 boxes, 2. Bondi gets more subscribers 3. Julep stays competitive).  Yeah, I guess some folks at Julep might get their feelings hurt, but it's not personal, it's business.

I understand that technically Julep is Bondi's competitor, but when considering which subs I want to stay subscribed to I don't consider them an either/or just like I don't consider Bondi an either/or to my Glitter Guilty sub.  All 3 of them provide me with things none of the others can and it's up to each of them individually to keep me interested.  Just my opinion


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just don't get the whole promo thing at all.  I also posted this on FB, but _consumers_ are the ones who benefit when businesses compete.  Who complains about a discount lol?  I only see upsides to Bondi's offer (1. people get $1 boxes, 2. Bondi gets more subscribers 3. Julep stays competitive).  Yeah, I guess some folks at Julep might get their feelings hurt, but it's not personal, it's business.

I understand that technically Julep is Bondi's competitor, but when considering which subs I want to stay subscribed to I don't consider them an either/or just like I don't consider Bondi an either/or to my Glitter Guilty sub.  All 3 of them provide me with things none of the others can and it's up to each of them individually to keep me interested.  Just my opinion




Completely agree!!  Not to mention Bondi's gotten a ton of people talking about them for days now.  They've stayed on our minds, been a topic of endless conversations, etc... seems like a solid marketing attempt to me.  Not everyone is going to leave Julep over this, and for those who do, Julep will just need to try harder which is better for us as consumers.  I certainly don't feel like I can only belong to one of them so they should all be trying to attract my business.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there would probably be so much hoopla over it that facebook would just explode. 




Can you imagine??


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just don't get the whole promo thing at all.  I also posted this on FB, but _consumers_ are the ones who benefit when businesses compete.  Who complains about a discount lol?  I only see upsides to Bondi's offer (1. people get $1 boxes, 2. Bondi gets more subscribers 3. Julep stays competitive).  Yeah, I guess some folks at Julep might get their feelings hurt, but it's not personal, it's business.

I understand that technically Julep is Bondi's competitor, but when considering which subs I want to stay subscribed to I don't consider them an either/or just like I don't consider Bondi an either/or to my Glitter Guilty sub.  All 3 of them provide me with things none of the others can and it's up to each of them individually to keep me interested.  Just my opinion




I did the same thing. I think the most amusing comment to me was when someone said Julep should sue them over that... oh yeah... like Apple and Microsoft, right? I find their commercials ammusing as well yet I love Apple.

Honestly, the customer service just while picking out my three colors was great and will stay on my mind. As long as they keep updating on shipments when they run late that is great to me. I cancelled GB for that reason and NBTT has not said anything before the shipment either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I second this nomination and I would like to further nominate Anastasia (@OiiO) and @CheshireCookie to be swatch models as well. All three have gorgeous hands and nails as well as boundless creativity. 



 
Aw, thanks @MissTrix



You've made my day!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Lacquerist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not that I am like the creepy trench-coated man of internet forums or anything, but for a little while I have been lurking and thought I should comment. 

Came here a little while ago to lust over polish pix in the hope it would help me choose which colors to get. 

And I have to say thanks to all for making it harder to pick haha.

Yes, it actually made it harder to choose! Because what with all the polish-porn and cute manis, the number of colors I was looking at getting instantly doubled.

Just sayin'...

_* Not that such addictions really need an excuse to be fed, as you all know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
Welcome! Haha, we even have a no-buy, low-buy section on MUT but unless you're on there and stay on there only....good luck! We're a bunch of enablers, either verbally or with pictures LOL I have a never-ending list of polish-cravings based off of almost every single mani picture I see on here!





Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there would probably be so much hoopla over it that facebook would just explode. 



 

*eta: i find it utterly convenient that people will rage on julep's wall the minute they do something wrong (shipping fiasco, dd cream sh*tshow, general monetary rip off of the mystery boxes, you name it), and someone else comes a long and makes the (obvious) comparison to julep, and everyone wants to rage over that now!*

one thing that the subscription box world has taught me is that people must complain just to complain.

THIS!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

i'm back!!! lol...i canceled bondi to try to save money through the holidays...yea right i LOVE bondi too much...saw the code and jumped right back in head first. i'm so excited!!!!!

ETA: i picked My ex's Heart, Park Aven-Hue, and Girl on Top


----------



## cari12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received tracking for their beauty gifts yet?
Nada...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just don't get the whole promo thing at all.  I also posted this on FB, but _consumers_ are the ones who benefit when businesses compete.  Who complains about a discount lol?  I only see upsides to Bondi's offer (1. people get $1 boxes, 2. Bondi gets more subscribers 3. Julep stays competitive).  Yeah, I guess some folks at Julep might get their feelings hurt, but it's not personal, it's business.

I understand that technically Julep is Bondi's competitor, but when considering which subs I want to stay subscribed to I don't consider them an either/or just like I don't consider Bondi an either/or to my Glitter Guilty sub.  All 3 of them provide me with things none of the others can and it's up to each of them individually to keep me interested.  Just my opinion





Exactly.  I freakin' love Square Hue and I'm not going to give it up because Julep or Bondi released a "get 3 free boxes with the SQUAREHUESUCKSASS" code.  I'd def get in on the 3 free boxes though LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

If you noticed me missing a little today, it wasn't from medical issues! I have been working with Zadidoll to set up a new forum under Nail Talk....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

This was my first post:

*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*

Come check it out when you can and help us celebrate the opening weekend of Nail Art &amp; Stamping!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you noticed me missing a little today, it wasn't from medical issues! I have been working with Zadidoll to set up a new forum under Nail Talk....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

This was my first post:

*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*

Come check it out when you can and help us celebrate the opening weekend of Nail Art &amp; Stamping!
Thanks for making this happen @zadidoll and @angismith ! nail art/stamping is something i've been wanting to get in to for a while!


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!  Yeah.  If it was up to me, the promo code would read JULEPSCUSTOMERSERVICESUCKSSOJOINBONDITODAY

But maybe I'm the only one who would like that.  




Nope I totally agree with you.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 18, 2013)

[@]angismith[/@] that's awesome!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for making this happen @zadidoll and @angismith ! nail art/stamping is something i've been wanting to get in to for a while!


Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@angismith that's awesome!
Thanks, ladies! If you are in other groups that might be interested in the Nail Art &amp; Stamping forum, please send us some love!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm gonna pass on the nail art thread..I already post enough places as it is..and the 'nail polish you're wearing' thread does a good job of covering all types of nail art.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got shipping confirmation email for the September beauty gift!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 18, 2013)

Me too! Cannot wait!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Just got shipping confirmation email for the September beauty gift!





> Me too! Cannot wait!


 Yay! Can't wait for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 18, 2013)

Shipping email for September Beauty Gift for me as well! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm gonna pass on the nail art thread..I already post enough places as it is..and the 'nail polish you're wearing' thread does a good job of covering all types of nail art.
I think that will always be my favourite thread


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

WOOHOOOO!!! Shipping Email!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm gonna pass on the nail art thread..I already post enough places as it is..and the 'nail polish you're wearing' thread does a good job of covering all types of nail art.
I totally understand, Scooby ... maybe you can stop in sometime and give some tips to beginners? You are already great at nail art!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Got my shipping email too! That spoiler has me so excited!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got my shipping e-mail as well! To be honest, though, I'm disappointed that gifts didn't start shipping earlier - I was under the impression that the beauty gifts would start shipping on the 15th, not the 18th (and I originally thought/hoped that I'd have them this weekend). But at least they're finally on their way; I'm also excited with the spoiler!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got mine but the email says it shipped on the 19th...lol


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 18, 2013)

Got my shipping email for sept beauty gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUPER HAPPY! It's been a stressful week, so this is a nice pick-me-up. Since things are shipping separately, it will be nice to have goodies trickling in.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 18, 2013)

Also- welcome to the newbies! I hope y'all have fun in our little Bondi Girl family.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my shipping e-mail as well! To be honest, though, I'm disappointed that gifts didn't start shipping earlier - I was under the impression that the beauty gifts would start shipping on the 15th, not the 18th (and I originally thought/hoped that I'd have them this weekend). But at least they're finally on their way; I'm also excited with the spoiler!
Me too.  I'll be glad to get it, of course, but I thought they had been shipped on the 15th and only the email per se was delayed.  Discouraged to see it won't even be shipped 'til tomorrow.  So I take it the polishes (Sept. &amp; Oct. boxes) haven't shipped yet?


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my shipping email for sept beauty gift.




SUPER HAPPY! It's been a stressful week, so this is a nice pick-me-up. Since things are shipping separately, it will be nice to have goodies trickling in.
And easier to disguise HOW MANY orders we actually got, too, right, Jessica?!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 18, 2013)

> And easier to disguise HOW MANY orders we actually got, too, right, Jessica?!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol. The hubby knows all about it. I'm pretty sure he has forgotten all about it since I told him I was ordering extra back in September!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 18, 2013)

Haven't got the shipping email yet. I was really hoping they would have shipped everything out before they did any more promotions.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 18, 2013)

If they are shipping the September items now, when are they going to be shipping the October stuff?


----------



## autopilot (Oct 18, 2013)

> Haven't got the shipping email yet. I was really hoping they would have shipped everything out before they did any more promotions.


 No email here either.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Haven't got the shipping email yet. I was really hoping they would have shipped everything out before they did any more promotions.


 No email here either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 18, 2013)

> If they are shipping the September items now, when are they going to be shipping the October stuff?


 They are shipping the beauty extra for September and October together first. Then they are going to consolidate the September and October orders. My impression was they were hoping to start the box batches today.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are shipping the beauty extra for September and October together first. Then they are going to consolidate the September and October orders. My impression was they were hoping to start the box batches today.
Seems like they're only shipping the September beauty item right now? My tracking e-mail stated:

"This shipment includes the following items:September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)"

Either way, at least stuff is moving now!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If they are shipping the September items now, when are they going to be shipping the October stuff?

They are shipping the beauty extra for September and October together first. Then they are going to consolidate the September and October orders. My impression was they were hoping to start the box batches today. 
It was my understanding that the Sept &amp; Oct beauty extras were shipping together, too!  But in my shipping email, it says:

*"This shipment includes the following items:September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)"*

Did anyone else's shipping email say this?  I know I'll get the beauty items eventually, not worried about that, I'm just a little confused as to what's in this shipment... I also just spent the entire day volunteering with my son's preschool class, so I'm pretty sure my judgement is a bit clouded at this point anyway


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was my understanding that the Sept &amp; Oct beauty extras were shipping together, too!  But in my shipping email, it says:

*"This shipment includes the following items:September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)"*

Did anyone else's shipping email say this?  I know I'll get the beauty items eventually, not worried about that, I'm just a little confused as to what's in this shipment... I also just spent the entire day volunteering with my son's preschool class, so I'm pretty sure my judgement is a bit clouded at this point anyway 




Jinx? 



 I'm hoping it's one of the spoiler items that were posted a couple of days ago!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 19, 2013)

@lochnessie Yes!  I hope it is one of those items!  And I can see a little flurry of trading once everyone gets theirs - I know I have my eye on a particular set!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's Top of the Rock with Brick Road stamped on top. My husband picked out the butterfly stamp.




I wish I would have used brick road as the base with top of the rock as the stamp. Although, I'm afraid Bondi's are a tad too thin for stamping. They are nice for a subtle effect.




I think it depends which one you use. Horny Mistress is really good for stamping.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 19, 2013)

> It was my understanding that the Sept &amp; Oct beauty extras were shipping together, too! Â But in my shipping email, it says: *"**This shipment includes the following items:* *September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)"* Did anyone else's shipping email say this? Â I know I'll get the beauty items eventually, not worried about that, I'm just a little confused as to what's in this shipment... I also just spent the entire day volunteering with my son's preschool class, so I'm pretty sure my judgement is a bit clouded at this point anywayÂ :stupidme:


 I think I remember something being said about the September beauty gift shipping separately because of the size. My shipping email also says the same as quoted above.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely agree that multiple skin tones would be ideal since polish colors can look so vastly different depending on one's complexion. 
@Kyuu and crew on the subject of swatches, I agree. I find skin-tone diversity is really helpful in figuring out how something will work. For me it's often really valuable to see something on a warm-toned and cool-toned (yeah, pale in my case) person so I can understand how the colour will suit me. But when I'm shopping for a friend, I'll want to see other skin-tones too, so I often hunt for multiple swatches online. In this case I'd really like 1) a swatch, 2) a description, and 3) more swatches with diverse models and conditions.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color








Pretty! It's interesting because SF looks so much more orange on me!


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome! Haha, we even have a no-buy, low-buy section on MUT but unless you're on there and stay on there only....good luck! We're a bunch of enablers, either verbally or with pictures LOL I have a never-ending list of polish-cravings based off of almost every single mani picture I see on here! 





Thanks! 

Yeah but no. I don't think the no-buy, low-buy thing works for me.

I'm bound to see some promos for something colorful and then it's all over.

Definitely a bunch of enablers. As if my lemming list wasn't already long enough before I found this thread.

Actually it's more of a spreadsheet... LOL


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also- welcome to the newbies! I hope y'all have fun in our little Bondi Girl family.

Always 



 Where there's polish, there is excitement...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm wondering -- does anyone have any of the Bondi Fall or Winter polishes yet?  Are there swatches to see anywhere?  I put my sub box orders in asap but would love to have some swatches to look at while I wait for my goodies to arrive.  Just wondering if anyone's been able to order and receive Fall/Winter colors outside of the subscription boxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I'm wondering -- does anyone have any of the Bondi Fall or Winter polishes yet?Â  Are there swatches to see anywhere?Â  I put my sub box orders in asap but would love to have some swatches to look at while I wait for my goodies to arrive.Â  Just wondering if anyone's been able to order and receive Fall/Winter colors outside of the subscription boxes.


 AFAIK, no one has received fall/winter polishes. There was a formulation issue and they are just being packed for shipment now. No swatches yet either.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


AFAIK, no one has received fall/winter polishes. There was a formulation issue and they are just being packed for shipment now. No swatches yet either.
Thanks!  I must be getting mixed up, seeing all the cute Halloween manis coming out!  :-D


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

I just joined!! Can't wait to receive the polishes. In my confirmation email, said shipping late October...hopefully I won't have to wait too long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 19, 2013)

ETA: nm But I don't see a new page, it's the same place it has always been for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

For those looking for the Bondi Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/BondiNYC


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

Regarding his personal FB page, due to the fact it is his personal page let's leave it off MUT per TOS.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh man, I just checked out all the comments of people reacting to the coupon code. Gotta said it had me rolling. 






Some of these ladies just need a drink and to relax! I thought the code was pretty dang funny &amp; it worked, got me to sign up!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

That promo code reminds me of the commercial for those tablets (I want to say Windows Tablets) vs iPads. The ones with the lady who does Siri's voice and makes funny comments about not being able to do this or that. What was the commercial for cell phone providers - I want to say T-Mobile pitted against AT&amp;T I think where they make fun of the other cell provider. Then there are the Coke vs Pepsi commercials where they constantly slam the other company and what was the third company that got involved with the exploding Cokes and Pepsi cans in favor of their product? Companies do it ALL the time and it's not a big deal.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 19, 2013)

The promo code didn't bother me at all and I love both Julep and Bondi. I do, however, think that it may have been better received later after the delayed boxes were sent out. I can see how people were frustrated that we are still waiting and they are running promos to get new customers and such. But I trust Richard and Bondi to make decisions they feel best for their business too. I can see both sides here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That promo code reminds me of the commercial for those tablets (I want to say Windows Tablets) vs iPads. The ones with the lady who does Siri's voice and makes funny comments about not being able to do this or that. What was the commercial for cell phone providers - I want to say T-Mobile pitted against AT&amp;T I think where they make fun of the other cell provider. Then there are the Coke vs Pepsi commercials where they constantly slam the other company and what was the third company that got involved with the exploding Cokes and Pepsi cans in favor of their product? Companies do it ALL the time and it's not a big deal.
exactly! coke and pepsi call each other out, apple and droid, verizon and at&amp;t, beer competitors, you name it.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 19, 2013)

> The promo code didn't bother me at all and I love both Julep and Bondi. I do, however, think that it may have been better received later after the delayed boxes were sent out. I can see how people were frustrated that we are still waiting and they are running promos to get new customers and such. But I trust Richard and Bondi to make decisions they feel best for their business too. I can see both sides here.


 This. I'm frustrated to not have received my things and here they are selling more. Which means that possibly my order gets pushed back more. And still no shipping email for the beauty product. I will email them on Monday about it.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 19, 2013)

I might have not understood the explanation email but somehow I thought that I'd be getting my SEPTEMBER polishes before November and now I feel like that won't be the case. Hopefully I'll be wrong :/


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

Since similar situations have happened in other sub groups here's what I've always said to people. If you're expected to get an item by a certain date and have yet to receive that item DISPUTE the charge with your credit card company ASAP. Many companies have a window of only 30 days, some 45 days and some up to 90 days however don't wait TOO LONG otherwise you'll lose out on getting a refund. Sometimes some companies require a wake up call by filing a dispute. If that still doesn't work you DO have the option to file complaints with the FTC (Federal Trade Commission) as well as your state's Attorney General and the ATG of the state the company is in. Sometimes it's an honest mistake but sometimes it takes a formal complaint to a government agency to get that honest mistake corrected.

Here is a sample letter I typically tell people to send to the company before filing any formal complaints.

Example #1: _To Whom It May Concern,_   _On _____ I paid $_____ for _______. As of ______ I have yet to receive the product(s) I paid for. I'm requesting a full refund in the amount of $_____ within the next three to five business days otherwise I will have to file a dispute with _______._   _Sincerely,_ __________

Example #2: _To Whom It May Concern,_   _On ______ I emailed your company in regards to a [late, damaged, never received item]. As of ___________ I have yet to [receive item, hear back from your company]. I would like [a refund, replacement] for ________. If I do not hear back from your company by _____ [24/25/72 hours, factor in weekends/holidays] I will be filing a dispute with my credit card company in the amount of $_______._   _Sincerely,_ __________


Edit: To clarify since I didn't mention it before, my suggestion is if it's a last ditch effort and you've exhausted all other avenues between contacting a company (any company) and not hearing back from said company.

I did speak to Richard via PM who did say that their company does offer a refund to those who are concerned about the delay of the September box. He did provide me with this email address to share: *[email protected]*. Make sure, if you choose to seek a refund, that you title the subject "*Refund requested*" and be specific with dates. Include the current date and time in the email so it's clear in the event that there is an issue. When I now contact companies - regardless of the company - I actually do put the date and my current time in the email because it helps my and them know when the email was actually sent since there maybe delays between sending and receiving emails.

Again, remember my suggestion above is a very last ditch effort if you've exhausted all other means. Most companies will refund an unhappy consumer before letting it escalate to the point of a chargeback as chargebacks can cause a company to lose their credit processing account.


----------



## ace2689 (Oct 19, 2013)

> This. I'm frustrated to not have received my things and here they are selling more. Which means that possibly my order gets pushed back more. And still no shipping email for the beauty product. I will email them on Monday about it.


 I'm new to the forum (ok I've been lurking for a little bit) but I just wanted to pipe in and say that I also haven't received my shipping email for the beauty product, but earlier this week I received the update that said it was awaiting collection...maybe they're doing them in phases and we haven't gotten our updates yet? I also plan on emailing them Monday...I can't wait to have all these new pretties to play with, and I'm excitedly impatient!


----------



## cidster (Oct 19, 2013)

New Bondi girl here. Sadly, I signed up and THEN saw the promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. I am sitting here debating my color choices. I was hoping someone would have swatches but I see from this board there aren't any around. I am so at a loss to decide it makes me want to sign my daughter up with the promo code so I can pick 3 more shades!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL Well just to warn you this forum is full of enablers so we'll just tell you to go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cidster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Bondi girl here. Sadly, I signed up and THEN saw the promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. I am sitting here debating my color choices. I was hoping someone would have swatches but I see from this board there aren't any around. I am so at a loss to decide it makes me want to sign my daughter up with the promo code so I can pick 3 more shades!
or you could always try contacting them and see if they'll honor the promo!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  or you could always try contacting them and see if they'll honor the promo!
Considering their outstanding CS I'm sure they will honor the promotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't think of a single company that does that.  That's what bloggers are for, right?  Just having a picture of a swatch on their website would suit me.  If I want to see what it looks like on different skin tones, I just look at polish blogger's site.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kyuu and crew on the subject of swatches, I agree. I find skin-tone diversity is really helpful in figuring out how something will work. For me it's often really valuable to see something on a warm-toned and cool-toned (yeah, pale in my case) person so I can understand how the colour will suit me. But when I'm shopping for a friend, I'll want to see other skin-tones too, so I often hunt for multiple swatches online. In this case I'd really like 1) a swatch, 2) a description, and 3) more swatches with diverse models and conditions.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 19, 2013)

I see the understandable impatience that folks here have for the Fall polishes we have ordered. And impatience for those who have just recently joined is potentially being propagated by virtue of even just reading the history. We know there have been delays and we know what is currently taking place - they are* working to pack, track, and deliver the orders* (beauty products, sub polishes, voucher polishes, general Fall orders) now that they have finally received the products from the manufacturer. This will take some time as the volume of orders is large. We know all this.

I ask a simple question: How much value is there in any of us sending an email at this point asking "Wait a sec - you said you would send me a delivery email in a couple of days/yesterday; where is my email? or Exactly which day am I getting my delivery email? or Why has my delivery email not yet arrived? or . . ." in us getting the beauty products and polishes faster?

I posit none whatsoever.

On the other hand we each have the right to do as we please. But it is always worthwhile to ask ourselves if our actions will actually be self-beneficial. Bondi, knowing the importance of customer service, will spend the time to contact you and this may delay your order further.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't think of a single company that does that.  That's what bloggers are for, right?  Just having a picture of a swatch on their website would suit me.  If I want to see what it looks like on different skin tones, I just look at polish blogger's site.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kyuu and crew on the subject of swatches, I agree. I find skin-tone diversity is really helpful in figuring out how something will work. For me it's often really valuable to see something on a warm-toned and cool-toned (yeah, pale in my case) person so I can understand how the colour will suit me. But when I'm shopping for a friend, I'll want to see other skin-tones too, so I often hunt for multiple swatches online. In this case I'd really like 1) a swatch, 2) a description, and 3) more swatches with diverse models and conditions.

I thought Julep does that on their blog. Just checked, looks like they do. Wish more companies would do that.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: On the other hand we each have the right to do as we please. But it is always worthwhile to ask ourselves if our actions will actually be self-beneficial. Bondi, knowing the importance of customer service, will spend the time to contact you and this may delay your order further.

Agreed. At this point we know what's happening, further inquiries aren't going to do anything.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 20, 2013)

Guess what?! The hubby is now a bondi girl.! Yup, I signed him up for his very own subscription! Hahaha, too bad he has NO idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guess what?! The hubby is now a bondi girl.! Yup, I signed him up for his very own subscription! Hahaha, too bad he has NO idea.





I did this to my fiance with Julep once and had it sent to his apartment (it was during the great gatsby collection). Since he lives a state away I told him to take a picture of the contents (since we're all obsessed with box contents, even when we know what we're getting). Instead he surprised me with an intentionally awful unboxing vid, he just started tossing things around and mis-naming items. it was hilarious.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 20, 2013)

> I did this to my fiance with Julep once and had it sent to his apartment (it was during the great gatsby collection). Since he lives a state away I told him to take a picture of the contents (sinceÂ we're all obsessed with box contents, even when we know what we're getting). Instead he surprised me with an intentionally awful unboxing vid, he just started tossing things around and mis-naming items. it was hilarious.


 Omg that sounds awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 20, 2013)

> Agreed. At this point we know what's happening, further inquiries aren't going to do anything.Â


 Just chiming in. I totally understand the frustrated customers, I am one myself. My issue is that I don't know what's happening. I commend them on their responsive customer service, but the follow-through isn't there yet. When a company says in an email that the Sept and Oct gifts will ship together, by Monday/Tuesday and we will have shipping emails by Wednesday and none of those things happen it makes me wonder. Why were the gifts broken up? Why was there no explanation for that decision when this is how we were told things were going to occur? Why have the polishes not shipped when we were told they would Friday? This in addition to unexplained and unresolved issues I personally had with the October month as a paypal customer. I canceled for now, and will wait for the boxes I ordered and hope things work out down the line. Apologies if this sounds super grumpy...it is meant to only be like a 6/10 on the grumpy scale.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haven't got the shipping email yet. I was really hoping they would have shipped everything out before they did any more promotions.
Ditto! I have yet to receive my tracking notice.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2013)

If we have more than one subscription box coming, should we also have more than one beauty gift coming? Just curious. 

Honestly couldn't care less about the beauty gift at this point..I just want my polish.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, yes, I just looked at Bondi's FB page and it's a war zone again.  Think I'll stay away.

I have an odd sense of humor too, and I can't say the promotion actually bothers me.  It just strikes me as not quite _comme il faut_, or a bit like snarky 10-year-old girls.  Doesn't keep me from looking forward to my Bondi sub boxes, that's for sure, and I've never been a Julep subscriber so I'm not wigging out in defense of Julep.
Yea I think the promo would have been better received if Bondi didn't have all the issues of getting their boxes out on time.  I get my Julep sub as promise each month with no excuses.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I  will   just   add  my   2 cents.  I feel  it is in   very poor taste to   bash julep  it  is   negative   and  looks   somewhat   mean. I have  been   in an   advertising  related   field   for   a  very  long  time   and   no  one would  advise  bondi   to  run  such a  promo   who  was  educated in  this field.   Negative   anything  gets you no   where   in life.  That   being   said ..Bondi   makes   the  best polish I have ever  used   and   I   do   love  it.  I   am  just a  little  surprised  at the promo.
I agree.  I would have preferred if they kept it classy.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Little Apes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 
 
 
Just chiming in. I totally understand the frustrated customers, I am one myself. My issue is that I don't know what's happening. I commend them on their responsive customer service, but the follow-through isn't there yet. When a company says in an email that the Sept and Oct gifts will ship together, by Monday/Tuesday and we will have shipping emails by Wednesday and none of those things happen it makes me wonder. Why were the gifts broken up? Why was there no explanation for that decision when this is how we were told things were going to occur? Why have the polishes not shipped when we were told they would Friday? This in addition to unexplained and unresolved issues I personally had with the October month as a paypal customer.

I canceled for now, and will wait for the boxes I ordered and hope things work out down the line.

Apologies if this sounds super grumpy...it is meant to only be like a 6/10 on the grumpy scale.

No apologies necessary, I get that people are frustrated. We must have received different e-mails though. The initial e-mail I received said they would START shipping beauty items Oct 14, with e-mails that START going out on the 18th (Friday), and I received my e-mail on Friday. Initially the e-mail stated beauty items for both boxes would ship together, but in the shipping e-mail they did state and clarify that this shipment was just September beauty item, while the Oct would ship with the sub box. They never promised shipping e-mails by Wednesday, so they have fulfilled what they promised, and on what they didn't (the beauty items for both being in one box), they offered the follow-up information. We don't know why the beauty items were split, but we don't really need to. As far as the polish boxes, again, they said tracking e-mails would START to go out on the 18th (Friday) and to allow 72 hours. Personally, since it's a weekend, I won't be worried unless it's Wednesday and I haven't received additional tracking. They've explained everything. They've explained more than any other company would. I really think some frustration people are feeling is from glossing over the e-mails. They are very detailed and specific on what is and isn't going to happen, as well as all follow up e-mails they have sent.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Little Apes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 
 
 
Just chiming in. I totally understand the frustrated customers, I am one myself. My issue is that I don't know what's happening. I commend them on their responsive customer service, but the follow-through isn't there yet. When a company says in an email that the Sept and Oct gifts will ship together, by Monday/Tuesday and we will have shipping emails by Wednesday and none of those things happen it makes me wonder. Why were the gifts broken up? Why was there no explanation for that decision when this is how we were told things were going to occur? Why have the polishes not shipped when we were told they would Friday? This in addition to unexplained and unresolved issues I personally had with the October month as a paypal customer.

I canceled for now, and will wait for the boxes I ordered and hope things work out down the line.

Apologies if this sounds super grumpy...it is meant to only be like a 6/10 on the grumpy scale.

No apologies necessary, I get that people are frustrated. We must have received different e-mails though. The initial e-mail I received said they would START shipping beauty items Oct 14, with e-mails that START going out on the 18th (Friday), and I received my e-mail on Friday. Initially the e-mail stated beauty items for both boxes would ship together, but in the shipping e-mail they did state and clarify that this shipment was just September beauty item, while the Oct would ship with the sub box. They never promised shipping e-mails by Wednesday, so they have fulfilled what they promised, and on what they didn't (the beauty items for both being in one box), they offered the follow-up information. We don't know why the beauty items were split, but we don't really need to. As far as the polish boxes, again, they said tracking e-mails would START to go out on the 18th (Friday) and to allow 72 hours. Personally, since it's a weekend, I won't be worried unless it's Wednesday and I haven't received additional tracking. They've explained everything. They've explained more than any other company would. I really think some frustration people are feeling is from glossing over the e-mails. They are very detailed and specific on what is and isn't going to happen, as well as all follow up e-mails they have sent.


*I believe she is referring to Richard's forum post that I quoted below*. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night.

The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week.

We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 20, 2013)

My tracking info finally shows some info today, but it's only electronic shipping info received and it's dated today. Doesn't this mean that it still hasn't even shipped?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 20, 2013)

> I did this to my fiance with Julep once and had it sent to his apartment (it was during the great gatsby collection). Since he lives a state away I told him to take a picture of the contents (sinceÂ we're all obsessed with box contents, even when we know what we're getting). Instead he surprised me with an intentionally awful unboxing vid, he just started tossing things around and mis-naming items. it was hilarious.


 That video should be given a MUTtie as Bext Unboxing Video of the Year. I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking info finally shows some info today, but it's only electronic shipping info received and it's dated today. Doesn't this mean that it still hasn't even shipped?

Yes, that's normally true.  Mine says the same thing.  However, I think it's entirely possible that they have been dropped off or picked up by USPS but haven't all been scanned in yet, due to the large volume of boxes.  Just trying to give the benefit of the doubt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Yes, that's normally true.Â  Mine says the same thing.Â  However, I think it's entirely possible that they have been dropped off or picked up by USPS but haven't all been scanned in yet, due to the large volume of boxes.Â  Just trying to give the benefit of the doubt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's true, but as that's what happened with the August boxes, they were supposed t be taking steps to ensure that didn't happen again. I've been trying to give them the benefit of the doubt too, but I'm even starting to run out of excuses for them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That video should be given a MUTtie as Bext Unboxing Video of the Year. I laughed so hard I cried.
@jennm149 bahah! i'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's true, but as that's what happened with the August boxes, they were supposed t be taking steps to ensure that didn't happen again. I've been trying to give them the benefit of the doubt too, but I'm even starting to run out of excuses for them.
I totally hear you.  As long as I get my Sept/Oct boxes by the end of the month and things go smoothly in Nov, I'll be happy.  Otherwise, I'll be out of excuses too!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I believe she is referring to Richard's forum post that I quoted below*. 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* 



Hi there, just to clarify my email. The beauty gift started shipping yesterday. In the email I sent out I advised to allow up to 72 hours for the tracking information which basically means 11:59p on Wednesday night.

The polish will start shipping at the end of this week with tracking information going out by early next week.

We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information.

Hope this helps.

Richard
What concerns me at this point is that Richard's post quoted above is from Tuesday or early Wednesday, I think (posts here on MUT aren't dated as far as I can see, but this one says "4 days 12 hours ago").  He says the beauty gift started shipping "yesterday" which would mean Monday or Tuesday.

Has anyone's beauty gift tracking said it was sent Tuesday?  My tracking, which I received Friday, said the item would be sent on Saturday.  I'm OK with that because at least it's on its way.  Also according to his post the actual polish -- September and October subscription boxes plus extra ones we may have ordered -- was to start shipping at the end of last week, today being Sunday.  I don't think any of us have tracking on this yet, again, per the post.  I'm looking forward to reading in the next day or two that the polish did actually start shipping last week.  If it didn't I'm afraid I'm gonna be fresh out of "benefit of the doubt."


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 20, 2013)

I keep getting that the tracking system is having technical difficulties.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That promo code reminds me of the commercial for those tablets (I want to say Windows Tablets) vs iPads. The ones with the lady who does Siri's voice and makes funny comments about not being able to do this or that. What was the commercial for cell phone providers - I want to say T-Mobile pitted against AT&amp;T I think where they make fun of the other cell provider. Then there are the Coke vs Pepsi commercials where they constantly slam the other company and what was the third company that got involved with the exploding Cokes and Pepsi cans in favor of their product? Companies do it ALL the time and it's not a big deal.
That's the exact thing I thought. But you know there are people who love drama and will always complain about something. Now I can see people being upset about September boxes and shipping of a certain Sub Box but a coupon code? I don't have the time for that.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 20, 2013)

There are less than ten shipping days left in October. If the polishes didn't go out on Friday there is a good chance we won't get them before November 1st. And then we go into the whole billing cycle again with no polish again.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are less than ten shipping days left in October. If the polishes didn't go out on Friday there is a good chance we won't get them before November 1st. And then we go into the whole billing cycle again with no polish again.
I paid for a 3 month subscription, so I think with August received and September and October hopefully on the way soon, I should have what I paid for.  I guess I will get a November box for free, based on the original email that explained the formulation issues, but I will likely hold off on adding additional months until we see how November goes.

While I know the guys at Bondi are doing everything they can to get things straightened out, the continued deferrals, things not being exactly what they said (i.e., both beauty add-ons shipping together, then October going out with the box, then the boxes not actually being shipped but just having labels printed, still no sign of polish orders being shipped ...) -- it's just all adding up to a lot of questions for me.  I agree with The Silver Nail that the whole promo this week was just not _comme il faut_ (thanks, The Silver Nail, for a new favorite French phrase!) especially given all of Bondi's issues over the last 6 weeks.  I certainly haven't been shy about complaining about the shipping issues with DHL at Julep, but eventually I have gotten everything I ordered within 3 weeks of when I ordered it.  I can't say the same for Bondi.

I knew I might be in for a bumpy ride signing up for a new sub, and I'm not cranky or angry about it.  Maybe that's because I HAVE received 10 polishes, so I at least have those to show for what I've paid to date.  I can see why those who have yet to receive things might be really getting impatient.  I think I will wait until the kinks get worked out before getting in any deeper with Bondi.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 20, 2013)

[@]jennm149[/@] I couldn't agree with you more. I'm not buying any more boxes until I get my Sept &amp; Oct boxes. I'm month to month, so I'm not going to cancel, I'll just skip until things get worked out.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 20, 2013)

> I paid for a 3 month subscription, so I think with August received and September and October hopefully on the way soon, I should have what I paid for. Â I guess I will get a November box for free, based on the original email that explained the formulation issues, but I will likely hold off on adding additional months until we see how November goes. While I know the guys at Bondi are doing everything they can to get things straightened out, the continued deferrals, things not being exactly what they said (i.e., both beauty add-ons shipping together, then October going out with the box, then the boxes not actually being shipped but just having labels printed, still no sign of polish orders being shipped ...) -- it's just all adding up to a lot of questions for me. Â I agree with The Silver Nail that the whole promo this week was just not _comme il faut_Â (thanks, The Silver Nail, for a new favorite French phrase!)Â especially given all of Bondi's issues over the last 6 weeks. Â I certainly haven't been shy about complaining about the shipping issues with DHL at Julep, but eventually I have gotten everything I ordered within 3 weeks of when I ordered it. Â I can't say the same for Bondi. I knew I might be in for a bumpy ride signing up for a new sub, and I'm not cranky or angry about it. Â Maybe that's becauseÂ I HAVE received 10 polishes, so I at least have those to show for what I've paid to date. Â I can see why those who have yet to receive things might be really getting impatient.Â  I think I willÂ wait until the kinks get worked out before getting in any deeper with Bondi.


 I am in the same boat. I too am going to see how my free month in November plays out, but at this point, I think I'll likely be taking a break. I think I would have been fine about everything, had the beauty gifts and polishes been shipped in the time frame the email said they would, but it's getting painfully obvious that they haven't, nor has anything been said by anyone from Bondi. I realize they are busy, but a quick email update wouldn't take long.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jennm149 I couldn't agree with you more. I'm not buying any more boxes until I get my Sept &amp; Oct boxes. I'm month to month, so I'm not going to cancel, I'll just skip until things get worked out.
I agree with you both (and jennm, you're welcome for the French phrase; it's very useful !).  I'm not saying this as a rant or a complaint, just fact:  Not buying any more until I get what I've already paid for.  I'm not an investor; I'm a consumer.

One good thing about the month-to-month BNY subscription -- and also SquareHue to which I subscribe as well -- is that you can skip a month or several and restart with no penalty.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I believe she is referring to Richard's forum post that I quoted below*. 





The post is still in line with the e-mail, the one difference being the Wednesday comment. That doesn't make sense but the rest of it still applies. We are still waiting on our shipping info for polishes, which stated in e-mail and in his post, will be going out early next (now this) week. It's all still relevant and applicable. Nothing is out of what was promised, yet.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 20, 2013)

> I'm not an investor; I'm a consumer.


 This^^. I am rooting for them to succeed and their CS is great but as many others have said the benefit of the doubt will hit its limit at some point. I do not know anything about starting a business but if I ever did I could only hope for consumers as understanding and patient as some of y'all MUT ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Oct 20, 2013)

I subbed for the $1 October box. I really don't need more polish but I want to try the brand. I'll just skip for awhile if there are problems too. Happy to get my first box though, whenever it comes


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

I totally have to see that video!  Link please!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this to my fiance with Julep once and had it sent to his apartment (it was during the great gatsby collection). Since he lives a state away I told him to take a picture of the contents (since we're all obsessed with box contents, even when we know what we're getting). Instead he surprised me with an intentionally awful unboxing vid, he just started tossing things around and mis-naming items. it was hilarious.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought Julep does that on their blog. Just checked, looks like they do. Wish more companies would do that.
I don't think I ever looked at their blog.  Just the website.  It just seems like a lot of work for the actual shopping site but for the blog it makes tons of sense and is a lot easier.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
@DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh I forgot how HILARIOUS that video was!!! Thanks for posting it again @kawaiimeows !! "A box...some things...some mascara...and a bag. You can put your lunch in it." Lolol


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha
Bahaha! I like how the polish went from lipstick to eyeshadow to mascara. Like a mad libs of "girl things."


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 20, 2013)

[@]kawaiimeows[/@] That video is hilarious!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha




 
"No, kitty can't have this!" 

BRB dying. lol


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 20, 2013)

His description of the colors was incredibly informative and helpful. I'm glad he pointed out that the second mascara was a different color from the first. I might not have caught that! An overall A+ unboxing. 

Also, the kitty is super purry in the beginning! I'm amazed that I could hear it in the recording. I'm even more amazed the cat didn't try to claim the box sooner.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  His description of the colors was incredibly informative and helpful. I'm glad he pointed out that the second mascara was a different color from the first. I might not have caught that! An overall A+ unboxing. 

Also, the kitty is super purry in the beginning! I'm amazed that I could hear it in the recording. I'm even more amazed the cat didn't try to claim the box sooner. 
That cat purrs SO loud. like so loud that he has to have her sleep in the living room when he sleeps because she'll wake him up. she's like a motor.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 20, 2013)

On topic, while I'm intrigued about trying Bondi and that promotion code is very nice, I think I'm going to wait until you guys receive your polishes. While I know there'd be little commitment on my part since I could skip the next chargeable month, I personally need to see that they are adequately meeting their obligation to their consumers before I sign up.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That cat purrs SO loud. like so loud that he has to have her sleep in the living room when he sleeps because she'll wake him up. she's like a motor.

Champion purrer for the win! And I thought one of mine was loud, but definitely not to those levels!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha




 
Ha!  He's adorable.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 20, 2013)

> @DonnaD Â i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha Â


 Lol. That was great! If it was my husband he would be like, "Oh look.... More nail polish." *Throws in garbage can*


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. That was great! If it was my husband he would be like, "Oh look.... More nail polish." *Throws in garbage can*
mine would just say...great more nail polish...wonder how much she wasted on this one...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. That was great! If it was my husband he would be like, "Oh look.... More nail polish." *Throws in garbage can*
BAHAH. my family doesn't understand how i can always find a reason to need more nail polish. and of course i type this just as i signed up for bondi a few days ago.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This^^. I am rooting for them to succeed and their CS is great but as many others have said the benefit of the doubt will hit its limit at some point. I do not know anything about starting a business but if I ever did I could only hope for consumers as understanding and patient as some of y'all MUT ladies





I'm really over Bondi at this point.  Really, really, really over them.  I don't know where all of this great customer service is that everyone talks about.  Having simple questions answered via chat or Richard coming here (and not for nothing, he's here less &amp; less) to make the occasional comment is not great customer service.  It's how it's supposed to be.  In no way is it above and beyond.  And the polish is nice but seriously, it's nothing special.  Certainly not special enough for this crap.  I've got SquareHue, Color Me Monthly and Cult Cosmetics; subs that offer me good product with reliable billing and shipping.  I have never had to email or call any one of those companies.  And it's not like I need this polish.

While the promo code did not offend me in any way, and while I understand a company can't go stagnant while trying to fix an issue, I really get why people are so pissed about running a promo and taking on a lot more customers when there are hundreds of people waiting on stuff they paid for almost 2 months ago and a new round of billing is on the horizon.  It's a new company that came out of the gate with giant problems.  It actually NEEDS to remain stagnant until it's done fixing the problems.  Instead, it's adding to people's perceptions that they're maybe, kinda, might be, about to get ripped off because this new, troubled company would rather spend it's time sucking people in and adding more orders it needs to fill with the attendant a lot more work to do it.  And as far as I know, it's still the same 3, 4, 5 people employed to do all of this.

The longer this goes on the shadier Bondi appears to me.  It wouldn't be the first time a new sub box appeared only to disappear in short order after screwing people over.  The fact they paid to advertise on MUT doesn't make them anymore likely to succeed or be any more ethical than anyone else who can afford advertising.

IF I ever get my stuff, I don't think I will continue to do business with them.  The excuse of being a new start-up, with growing pains doesn't really mean a lot to me when SquareHue had no such issues...being a new start-up doesn't automatically mean you'll have growing pains to this extent.  

And I have yet to hear a good reason, one that makes sense, why September and October are delayed when the problem, as reported to us, was that one polish had formula issues.  If that is the case, and I really do not believe it at this point, the better option would have been to continue as usual and ship out that one polish when it's ready, or better, have people pick an alternate and then buy that one polish when it's finally worthy of being released.  In all of this never-ending drama and nonsense, that's the biggest WTF for me.  I have never believed that all of this was due to the formula of one polish being bad. It makes absolutely no sense to back yourself up so badly over one single polish.  

Further, I worry that all of this waiting will result in our inability to initiate a charge back if the worst happens and nothing is sent.  Every credit card has it's own rules for how long you have to make a claim.

I just don't think I want to be their customer anymore going forward.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

it seems like bondi has just bitten off more than they can chew. they've done a good job getting their name out there, but they're so behind on orders that they really shouldn't be taking more orders (like the dollar promo, yes i took advantage of it, but i took advantage of it under the assumption that it would probably take a while to get it because i was aware of how backed up they were).

i have NO idea what it takes to run a business, but i do know things like shipping mishaps, and quality control issues happen, we've ALL seen it with glossybox, ipsy, birchbox, etc. so they need to be assumed to happen when planning business, taking orders, etc. it seems like they should've taken it slow and steady, picked a number of subs they could handle, perfected it, and created a waitlist to create appeal and generate hype, even give themselves an aura of exclusivity. that way when they know they're comfortable with a certain number, they could gradually increase the number of subbers. i mean, they're only a few months old! some businesses take a year or more to get settled.

i feel like i'm more trusting of them than other brand new subs because they're advertisers here, have a nice website, fairly good marketing, etc. but honestly, if a start up at home subscription with a weird facebook (think, red carpet box) was pulling this crap, most people here would probably be filing charge backs as we speak. that's just the reality of it, and i feel like that's why most people here are patiently holding out. whether or not that's the smart thing to do, idk. i would *recommend* that every woman here make sure she knows what her CC's charge back policy and time frame is, just to be on the safe side.

i hope they pull through, i've been dying to see someone give julep a run for their money, and i really thought they could do it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

While i do love bondi polishes, and took advantage of the $1 promo to resubscribe...and have some patience to handle waits and delays...i do agree whole-heartily that there is a limit,and sometimes you have to take a step back and realize you need to fix whats going on before adding more work. i do understand they lost customers because of Septembers issues and will continue to lose customers because it is not yet fully resolved and the promo did piss a lot of people off, and that they are probably running the promo to get replacement customers and get some good deal publicity instead of just the negative. i do hope they can fix things and get a good name out there because i like their polishes, but they really need to stop and do some serious realistic business planning to get on the right track if they want to keep customers..too much too fast doesn't make for a great business.

i also believe i am going to unsubscribe to the bondi threads just because I'm having a hard time keeping up with it all and quite honestly its frustrating and i get a massive stress headache just reading it..and i come to MuT to relax and destress...not add to it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  &lt;snip&gt;

I've got SquareHue, Color Me Monthly and Cult Cosmetics; subs that offer me good product with reliable billing and shipping.  I have never had to email or call any one of those companies.  And it's not like I need this polish.

&lt;snip&gt;

The excuse of being a new start-up, with growing pains doesn't really mean a lot to me when SquareHue had no such issues...being a new start-up doesn't automatically mean you'll have growing pains to this extent.  And I have yet to hear a good reason why September and October are delayed when the problem, as reported to us, was that one polish had formula issues.  If that is the case, and I really do not believe it at this point, the better option would have been to continue as usual and ship out that one polish when it's ready or better, have people pick an alternate and then buy that one polish when it's finally worthy of being released.

&lt;snip&gt;
I think the big thing that Square Hue and Color Me Monthly (and it looks like this is the case with Cult as well, although I think this is the first month when they are sending out their own brand, and I'm not sure how things worked before this change) have going for them here is precisely the thing that a lot of people don't like:  You don't get to pick your colors.  You don't even know what you're getting until it shows up.  The one month when Square Hue gave spoilers was the very first box when they had to show potential subscribers *something* to convince them to sign up (the purple was what did it for me, but, oddly, that was my *least* favorite color that month).  

And I don't know about CMM, but Square Hue has never had a production issue -- or even a shipping issue -- that subscribers were aware of (we might not like the formula of a particular polish, but that's a whole separate issue).  My guess is that they have backup plans for when one color falls through.  I think October was the first time the SH box cards had the colors listed (I've lost a few of my cards!  Ack!  But I do have all of my boxes and bottles, and that's the important thing here), and it wouldn't surprise me to find out that this was by design.  And when *everyone* gets the same box, it's probably a whole lot easier to prepare the boxes because you can just pre-pack five thousand boxes, stack them on a pallet, and slap address labels on them as the labels come out of the printer.  No worries about matching this box with these specific three polishes with that particular person because they're all the same.  I think I'm going to have to keep an eye on Cult now that I know they are sending their own brand instead of OPI/essie/Color Club/etc. because that intrigues me.  I do love a tightly-curated theme (hence my love of SH), but I'm not sure that's how they're handling things.  It looks like their first box was three specific colors and a base coat for everyone, but that doesn't mean that's how they're going to continue.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I don't know about CMM, but Square Hue has never had a production issue -- or even a shipping issue -- that subscribers were aware of (we might not like the formula of a particular polish, but that's a whole separate issue).  

 And when *everyone* gets the same box, it's probably a whole lot easier to prepare the boxes because you can just pre-pack five thousand boxes, stack them on a pallet, and slap address labels on them as the labels come out of the printer.   I think I'm going to have to keep an eye on Cult now that I know they are sending their own brand instead of OPI/essie/Color Club/etc. because that intrigues me.  I do love a tightly-curated theme (hence my love of SH), but I'm not sure that's how they're handling things.  It looks like their first box was three specific colors and a base coat for everyone, but that doesn't mean that's how they're going to continue.

CMM had an issue last month with a delay but they sent an email and the delay was a week.  I've gotten the Cult Black Box for 3 months as well as buying a couple of kits they had up for sale with no issues or delays.  This is the first month of their own polishes and you do get to know what they are...dunno if that will continue though.  But at least they're sending the stuff when they say they will.

It is definitely easier to send people all the same stuff and for real, when your company consists of less than 10 employees (what does Bondi have?  4? 5?), it's downright idiotic to offer a personalized box.  In the beginning, I don't think that's what they intended...it seemed like something they thought up after seeing that a lot of women on the Bondi threads want a box they can choose.  

Nobody gets to choose Birch Box or Ipsy or Glossybox and there's a lot of witching about that every month in their respective threads but people keep buying them.  I think out of the year or so I've gotten all three of those boxes, I've only had one box ever that I liked everything I got for that month...that was a lip factory box.  I haven't liked everything in one box since and most months I find one or two things I like which in the end is totally not worth the $10 or so I spend on the box.  But I keep buying them.

I'm one of those people who must have ALL the colours so the surprise is a happy thing for me.  Yes, that hideous chartreuse SquareHue sent out was, well, hideous, I can always put it in the swap and if I wasn't doing the swap, one of the kids would have taken it.  But they're so reliable and most of the colours are colours I like so I'm good with them.  

I think Bondi has continued to make one poor business choice after another with the total knowledge that they have 4? 5? employees and there is absolutely no way 4 or 5 people can pick, pack and ship 100s of sub boxes, fill new orders for subs, fill the orders of 1 or 2 polishes that come in randomly, post on facebook, twitter and mut, send emails, have someone available on chat, offer vouchers, offer free shipping on those vouchers, do their books, answer phones, open kiosks,  and all of the dozens of other things a small business  has to do.

Look at that last sentence.  Really.  What small company in the world would be arrogant or foolish enough to put all of that on themselves in the first, second month they're running?

It doesn't make sense and I am very suspicious of it.  And that whole one of our polishes has a crappy formula so let's delay absolutely everything makes the least sense of all.  It's just dumb not to continue with the rest of the orders and just hold off on that polish.  There's something else going on that we are not privy to...and I, unfortunately, am not an optimist.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Was there really just one polish with a formula issue? I was under the impression the whole batch came back not up to their standards. I agree it seems weird to have had this while huge delay over one color. Hopefully someone can clarify.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was there really just one polish with a formula issue? I was under the impression the whole batch came back not up to their standards. I agree it seems weird to have had this while huge delay over one color. Hopefully someone can clarify.

@cari12 @DonnaD In the email sent out with information on the delay he says there was issue with the "formulation of the collection". To me that would mean that there was definitely more than one polish that needed it's formulation tweaked.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay went and found the first email sent from Richard about the delay and copied this: *I was not happy with the formulation of the collection and improved the formula to meet my expectations for wear. * I think there was an issue with the entire collection and not just one shade. Someone can correct me if it was clarified differently elsewhere.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Haha! Jinx Cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 20, 2013)

LOL! @cari12


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

> LOL! @cari12 Â  :beer:


 Mmm beer.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 20, 2013)

I was my understanding that there was an issue with the formula on ALL of the winter colors, not one color...like with CPB from the previous collectin.


----------



## skylite (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
CMM had an issue last month with a delay but they sent an email and the delay was a week.  I've gotten the Cult Black Box for 3 months as well as buying a couple of kits they had up for sale with no issues or delays.  This is the first month of their own polishes and you do get to know what they are...dunno if that will continue though.  But at least they're sending the stuff when they say they will.

It is definitely easier to send people all the same stuff and for real, when your company consists of less than 10 employees (what does Bondi have?  4? 5?), it's downright idiotic to offer a personalized box.  In the beginning, I don't think that's what they intended...it seemed like something they thought up after seeing that a lot of women on the Bondi threads want a box they can choose.  

Nobody gets to choose Birch Box or Ipsy or Glossybox and there's a lot of witching about that every month in their respective threads but people keep buying them.  I think out of the year or so I've gotten all three of those boxes, I've only had one box ever that I liked everything I got for that month...that was a lip factory box.  I haven't liked everything in one box since and most months I find one or two things I like which in the end is totally not worth the $10 or so I spend on the box.  But I keep buying them.

I'm one of those people who must have ALL the colours so the surprise is a happy thing for me.  Yes, that hideous chartreuse SquareHue sent out was, well, hideous, I can always put it in the swap and if I wasn't doing the swap, one of the kids would have taken it.  But they're so reliable and most of the colours are colours I like so I'm good with them.  

I think Bondi has continued to make one poor business choice after another with the total knowledge that they have 4? 5? employees and there is absolutely no way 4 or 5 people can pick, pack and ship 100s of sub boxes, fill new orders for subs, fill the orders of 1 or 2 polishes that come in randomly, post on facebook, twitter and mut, send emails, have someone available on chat, offer vouchers, offer free shipping on those vouchers, do their books, answer phones, open kiosks,  and all of the dozens of other things a small business  has to do.

Look at that last sentence.  Really.  What small company in the world would be arrogant or foolish enough to put all of that on themselves in the first, second month they're running?

It doesn't make sense and I am very suspicious of it.  And that whole one of our polishes has a crappy formula so let's delay absolutely everything makes the least sense of all.  It's just dumb not to continue with the rest of the orders just hold off on that polish.  There's something else going on that we are not privy to...and I, unfortunately, am not an optimist.
I agree with most of this. I also want to emphasize that all we keep getting are excuses, and I think that sometimes excuses are being confused for good customer service. Every single timeline we've ever been given has been moved, and frequently the second timeline gets moved too. We start to get antsy and complain, then finally Bondi jumps in with their current excuse, and we all accept it happily, but I'm running out of patience really.
 

I really wanted to love this sub. I really wanted it to succeed, but things aren't going well at all.  If you're having problems, address the problems before continuing your expansion efforts.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2013)

On the Bondi Swap Group on FB, Richard posted that he will be working tonight and will answer questions.  Anyone going to ask anything?  I just want to know if our polish boxes started shipping at the end of this past week as intended (per his post here on MUT).  But I don't know if I'll ask.... I'm just so weary over the whole thing now.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 20, 2013)

I think Bondi has been a business since March or so....they just started the sub box in August. And I am glad they went the 'create your own box' route, it sets them apart from every other sub box (besides beauty army, i think you can choose your samples in that one)....it's just unfortunate they ran into manufacturing issues soon after they started the box..and that backed things up. They have a new manufacturer now, so hopefully that won't be an issue anymore. I'm going to wait and see how the first part of the week goes before i 'sound the alarms', but it's imperative they get all the boxes and gifts out this week...since the november selection/billing dates are looming, and people aren't going to go all in for a third month with no product.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

My mistake.  I don't know why I thought it was just one. I could have sworn I read it in one of Richard's posts.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was there really just one polish with a formula issue? I was under the impression the whole batch came back not up to their standards. I agree it seems weird to have had this while huge delay over one color. Hopefully someone can clarify.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@cari12 @DonnaD In the email sent out with information on the delay he says there was issue with the "formulation of the collection". To me that would mean that there was definitely more than one polish that needed it's formulation tweaked.






Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay went and found the first email sent from Richard about the delay and copied this:

*I was not happy with the formulation of the collection and improved the formula to meet my expectations for wear.*


I think there was an issue with the entire collection and not just one shade. Someone can correct me if it was clarified differently elsewhere.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was my understanding that there was an issue with the formula on ALL of the winter colors, not one color...like with CPB from the previous collectin.


----------



## skylite (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the Bondi Swap Group on FB, Richard posted that he will be working tonight and will answer questions.  Anyone going to ask anything?  I just want to know if our polish boxes started shipping at the end of this past week as intended (per his post here on MUT).  But I don't know if I'll ask.... I'm just so weary over the whole thing now.
My tracking for my beauty gift that was supposedly supposed to ship last monday only shows that the electronic shipping info was received today. So, I'm going to guess that my polishes have not shipped yet... But I think that I should probably ask before I jump to the conclusion that another promise has been unfulfilled.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah at this point I've already decided to skip November too. I likely won't have my September boxes before the selection window opens now.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi, ladies! I am so far behind I will never catch up ... can someone fill me in on some of the highlight of what I've missed this week? Please? I have page 43 marked as the last page I read ... and that was yesterday morning....


----------



## Andi B (Oct 20, 2013)

I have to admit, as forgiving as I have been, it is getting harder to ignore the red flags.  I signed up for a 3-month sub, so November should be free.  I do not plan to pay for any additional boxes until I've received Sept-Nov.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, ladies! I am so far behind I will never catch up ... can someone fill me in on some of the highlight of what I've missed this week? Please? I have page 43 marked as the last page I read ... and that was yesterday morning....
Nothing much...just waiting for polish.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

@DonnaD , you posted this: 

I think Bondi needs to get one of the ladies who blog to do their swatches for them.  You know, send the polishes to her beforehand.  I nominate@Scooby Dynamite.

(sorry, still having trouble with your quotes showing up).

I actually suggested this on Bondi's Facebook page several weeks ago, mentioning Scooby, Cookie, and Anastasia. Maybe when they get caught up, they will review some of these suggestions.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing much...just waiting for polish.
Thanks, Scooby! Yes, waiting is hard to do ... esp. when you have so much money tied up in one company for some of us ... I did notice my shipping email updated from "No information available" to "Electronic Shipping Received." I also checked out the spoiler on that company's website and those items say, "Does not ship until October 15." Maybe that was the reason for the delay in shipping date for the beauty gift?


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's Top of the Rock with Brick Road stamped on top. My husband picked out the butterfly stamp.




I wish I would have used brick road as the base with top of the rock as the stamp. Although, I'm afraid Bondi's are a tad too thin for stamping. They are nice for a subtle effect.




It is subtle, Jessica, but sometimes subtle is better! Looks like you are really getting the hang of stamping though!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I chose Perfect Storm, Meadow Moss and Girl on Top. The color I am most excited about is Meadow Moss, it seems so unique.
Meadow Moss was my first choice, bonita22. It does, indeed, seem unique, although I am not sure if it has enough cool tones to look good on my cool pink skin!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I second this nomination and I would like to further nominate Anastasia (@OiiO) and @CheshireCookie to be swatch models as well. All three have gorgeous hands and nails as well as boundless creativity. 



 
Great minds think alike, @MissTrix? J/T I know I don't have a great mind .... but those three ladies are so very creative and have such beautiful nails and ideas!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually surprised it took them that long to implement it (and that they haven't added a medium) since Jane Park herself is medium skintoned. But it's always good when companies do~ I support all the lovely blogger ladies on MUT and it's unreasonable to ask for a blogger to represent you. I think with a company though it's different and they should try to be as inclusive as possible, which is mostly the difference I see between hand models vs. press samples. Though Zoya's hand models are all fair-skinned-- I just don't think it's a problem because they frequently promote on their FB and distribute press samples to a variety of bloggers in terms of ethnicity.

I mentioned this on the Bondi FB page when they asked about what colours for the SS'14  collection that Christian Louboutin nudes collection?






http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/fashion-blog/2013/oct/14/christian-louboutin-nude-shoes-non-white-skin

I think it's really cool and inclusive and I said I'd love it if Bondi did a nudes collection like this XDDD

Also I apologize for spelling Scooby's name wrong. u___u I wrote it on my phone and it was a pain to edit and then i couldn't. SORRY SCOOBY
This WOULD make a GORGEOUS collection, @Kyuu !!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lacquerist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not that I am like the creepy trench-coated man of internet forums or anything, but for a little while I have been lurking and thought I should comment. 

Came here a little while ago to lust over polish pix in the hope it would help me choose which colors to get. 

And I have to say thanks to all for making it harder to pick haha.

Yes, it actually made it harder to choose! Because what with all the polish-porn and cute manis, the number of colors I was looking at getting instantly doubled.

Just sayin'...

_* Not that such addictions really need an excuse to be fed, as you all know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
@Lacquerist LOVE that screen name! Welcome to all the new members and new lurkers posting! I see that there have been several during my busy, busy week!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color








Cari, you have BEAUTIFUL long fingers ... and see? You just proved Julep and Bondi can peacefully co-exist!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

While I do agree with a lot of the criticisms everyone is posting I still don't think it's that big of a deal.  I got a 3 month sub so it's not costing me anything more to wait and for my patience I am getting like $75 worth of product free, just for the hassle.  I know it's annoying, but there's really no other sub out there that is giving us the customization or value that Bondi is offering.  Last Christmas I ordered a custom golf plaque thing for my dad's hole-in-one ball and that took 10 weeks.  I mean, lets all just compare a pouch of candy corn to a freakin' sweet CC set that retails for like $24 I think....It's a no brainer for me and I'll gladly wait.  I know that my beauty gift is already on it's way and I anticipate my polish tracking next week so to me the whole thing has kind of reached the culmination and has basically resolved itself.  I also remember Richard saying somewhere that he was confident once the new polishes came in that it would only take his people a few days to pack the thousands of polishes, so I don't really think the $1 deal delayed any of our orders.  Since Bondi is a business outside of their subscription service, I am not worried that I will be ripped off.  I think the whole thing is just a public example of how life throws you curve balls when you least expect or deserve it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 20, 2013)

> It is subtle, Jessica, but sometimes subtle is better! Looks like you are really getting the hang of stamping though!!!


 Why, thank you! We've missed you! Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## skylite (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I do agree with a lot of the criticisms everyone is posting I still don't think it's that big of a deal.  I got a 3 month sub so it's not costing me anything more to wait and for my patience I am getting like $75 worth of product free, just for the hassle.  I know it's annoying, but there's really no other sub out there that is giving us the customization or value that Bondi is offering.  Last Christmas I ordered a custom golf plaque thing for my dad's hole-in-one ball and that took 10 weeks.  I mean, lets all just compare a pouch of candy corn to a freakin' sweet CC set that retails for like $24 I think....It's a no brainer for me and I'll gladly wait.  I know that my beauty gift is already on it's way and I anticipate my polish tracking next week so to me the whole thing has kind of reached the culmination and has basically resolved itself.  I also remember Richard saying somewhere that he was confident once the new polishes came in that it would only take his people a few days to pack the thousands of polishes, so I don't really think the $1 deal delayed any of our orders.  Since Bondi is a business outside of their subscription service, I am not worried that I will be ripped off.  I think the whole thing is just a public example of how life throws you curve balls when you least expect or deserve it.
See, for me being patient is one thing, but when I pay for something, I expect it to be delivered within a reasonable timeframe that the company projects - or the third or fourth timeframe, not be subject to excuses everytime they fail to deliver. From manufacturer failing to deliver to the small size of their company. It rubs me the wrong way to be fed numerous excuses while seeing no results, yet they are still offering promotions and spending resources on gaining more customers.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Why, thank you! We've missed you! Hope you are feeling well.
I've missed you all, too! I am NOT feeling better just getting more and more wore out ... from appts! They are so stressful for me.....I completely FORGOT it was SELECTION WINDOW day for Julep! I did find several choices in their email that I want, but I haven't had time to get caught up on their posts until this weekend either! I am SO LOOKING FORWARD to my beauty gift from Bondi! I'm guessing since CC's site says they don't ship until October 15, that this is what delayed Bondi's shipping because it would have to be shipped to Bondi and repackaged by Bondi with our addresses. I still have faith in the company, but I agree with everyone about how hard it has been to wait! Maybe Richard needs to hire more help through a temp agency or something, just for the packing stage. I'm caught up now, so I hope to "see" you all tomorrow!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha




 
I love it! "Your haul was a box, some things and mascara". I busted out laughing. Best unboxing video of the day!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've missed you all, too! I am NOT feeling better just getting more and more wore out ... from appts! They are so stressful for me.....I completely FORGOT it was SELECTION WINDOW day for Julep! I did find several choices in their email that I want, but I haven't had time to get caught up on their posts until this weekend either! I am SO LOOKING FORWARD to my beauty gift from Bondi! I'm guessing since CC's site says they don't ship until October 15, that this is what delayed Bondi's shipping because it would have to be shipped to Bondi and repackaged by Bondi with our addresses. I still have faith in the company, but I agree with everyone about how hard it has been to wait! Maybe Richard needs to hire more help through a temp agency or something, just for the packing stage. I'm caught up now, so I hope to "see" you all tomorrow!
I hope you are feeling much better very soon. I do agree that while I appreciate Bondi's updates I can also understand that the wait for last month's box can test everyone's patience.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm with some of you - not buying any November polishes if I don't receive at least tracking for all 6 polishes that I'm waiting on.  The only polishes I have received are from my voucher.. I want my fall colors!!  I loooooooved the idea of Bondi in the beginning.. I was never into nail polish and I planned on using Bondi to start my little collection, but honestly, I think I've ran out of patience.  I'm really hoping we get some answers or tracking emails this week or I will be unsubscribing!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 20, 2013)

well i just signed up using the DONTWANTJULEP code, Juleps polish colors just havent been "wow-ing" me - aside from last months collection...i feel like it's just a recycle every few months!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I do agree with a lot of the criticisms everyone is posting I still don't think it's that big of a deal.  I got a 3 month sub so it's not costing me anything more to wait and for my patience I am getting like $75 worth of product free, just for the hassle.  I know it's annoying, but there's really no other sub out there that is giving us the customization or value that Bondi is offering.  Last Christmas I ordered a custom golf plaque thing for my dad's hole-in-one ball and that took 10 weeks.  I mean, lets all just compare a pouch of candy corn to a freakin' sweet CC set that retails for like $24 I think....It's a no brainer for me and I'll gladly wait.  I know that my beauty gift is already on it's way and I anticipate my polish tracking next week so to me the whole thing has kind of reached the culmination and has basically resolved itself.  I also remember Richard saying somewhere that he was confident once the new polishes came in that it would only take his people a few days to pack the thousands of polishes, so I don't really think the $1 deal delayed any of our orders.  Since Bondi is a business outside of their subscription service, I am not worried that I will be ripped off.  I think the whole thing is just a public example of how life throws you curve balls when you least expect or deserve it.
The problem here is I don't have the confidence you do.  I do not know if I'll get my polish.  I do not know what is going on.  My tracking email says a label has been created.  That doesn't mean anything other than a label has been created.  All I know is what they tell me.  I could tell you that if you loan me $1000, I'll pay you back in a week.  So, want to loan me a $1000?  No?  Why?    You don't know me and I don't know you, that's why.  See, that's what I mean.  I don't know what they'll do.  I don't yet have anything to base my trust in.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, for me being patient is one thing, but when I pay for something, I expect it to be delivered within a reasonable timeframe that the company projects - or the third or fourth timeframe, not be subject to excuses everytime they fail to deliver. From manufacturer failing to deliver to the small size of their company. It rubs me the wrong way to be fed numerous excuses while seeing no results, yet they are still offering promotions and spending resources on gaining more customers. 
The promotion thing (not the wording of the code) was a bad idea imo.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 20, 2013)

I just signed up for the $1 box with the promo, I've been interested in Bondi since all you girls have been raving about it but honestly their colors are not that unique and I just wanted Botanical Gardens and figured might as well do the promo and get another few colors. I have yet to read up on the Bondi drama but I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 20, 2013)

Well dang it, now i don't know what to do...

I want my polishes.  I've gotten several (my Aug box, voucher polishes, etc), and I'm already convinced of their awesome formula.  I can see why Richard wouldn't want to deliver a sub-standard polish.  In fact, I'm already dreaming of the new colors they'll introduce for November, and hopefully they'll only have two that I really love, because I still REALLY want In the Buff.  

But, if I don't have an October box with at LEAST updated tracking info showing that it has started an epic journey full of love and adventure towards my house by the time the November selection window opens, I will skip November.

Ok.  Decision made.  Yay me!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 20, 2013)

here are my issues with bondi that i have had for a while now lies and broken promises. this is from the email sent by Richard on 10/7:

Quote:  The September boxes will start shipping on Monday 14th October (Columbus Day). Albeit a Federal Holiday, my team and I will be ensuring that boxes are packed and tracking emails sent out in time for USPS to start collecting on Tuesday 15th October. Tracking/shipping notification emails will be a rolling process because of the volume to be shipped. If you do not receive a tracking email immediately, please don't panic, you will receive yours within 72 hours.

To maximize efficiencies on packaging and shipping the following will happen: 
From Monday 14th October we will start shipping beauty gifts. *(Lies the boxes were not ready to be sent out until Friday* *10/18*) If you have a September and October box, you will receive two gifts in one box. *(they changed this so September was shipping by it's self)* If you are awaiting a September or an October box, you will receive one.
A substantial amount of our customers have more than six polishes on order. Again, to minimize packaging, we will be consolidating orders. Therefore if you ordered a September box and an additional discount box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box and an October box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box, an additional discount box and an October box, we will ship this in two boxes. If you took advantage of any promotions, we will consolidate those orders with your subscriptions.
Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013 *(not yet sure if this is a lie because we have only really received word on the September beauty gift  But i am almost positive this has not yet happened)* . Again, because of the volume that are being shipped, please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification.
 I have listened to your feedback and your concerns and I can confirm that the following changes will be in effect immediately: 
We will be using USPS to ship and not pursuing FedEx Smartpost as a partner.
The October selection window was too short. We will be ensuring that you have a full seven days between receiving the selection email and needing to advice us whether you wish to skip or cancel your subscription.
We will be offering additional promotional boxes for October, however, our first priority is to get the delayed September box shipped.*(again lies the offered the $1 box promo before September boxes were shipped)* Once this is complete, we will let you know of the promotion we will run.
Service critical emails such as product recalls, issues with shipping partners etc will be announced via email before being promoted on social media.
 I'm personally getting extremely frustrated that nail polish i ordered the end of august has still yet to be shipped and EVERY time line they give us changes. I could go through all of the emails they have sent and point out all of the things that keep changing like the way they were doing to votures on leveled tears but the still gave everyone $15 and people with 3 6 and 12 months a free box. leaving us month to month girls with less of a compensation.  and a lot of people pointed out that they didn't have to compensate us at all and while that is true had there been no compensation i would have canceled right then in there so the compensation was a way to get as many of us as they could to stay.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jennm149 I couldn't agree with you more. I'm not buying any more boxes until I get my Sept &amp; Oct boxes. I'm month to month, so I'm not going to cancel, I'll just skip until things get worked out.
I am with you and many others that have said they will skip November if my boxes are not here or on the move with tracking by the time the selection window opens back up. I am waiting on 3 September, 1 October, and the order of 2 polishes with my voucher.

I really love Bondi's polish but I am definitely at the end of my trust rope.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree with general frustration/plan to skip November. I love the polish and some of the care being taken in customer service. However, I'm tired of people saying that Bondi currently has awesome customer service. In my opinion, excellent customer service is far more than using lots of xoxos and smilies, offering free polishes and discounts, and communication with customers. Those things are important of course (except maybe the xoxos and smilies




), but for me to call any customer service excellent, I need clear and consistent timelines AND I need those timelines and promises to be met. That's what I'm missing and that's a big source of my frustration.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 20, 2013)

I just tried to order "I'm Vers" but it says it's sold out! Darn it.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not particularly upset since they said there'd be a delay and we could get our money back or stick it out and I chose to stick it out (it's not like any of us, as far as I know, were denied a refund), but I DO really want to see people's swatches of the Oct. colors before the 31st when the voucher expires!

I ended up skipping Oct. since I'd gone a little, uh, overboard in Sept. with extra boxes (and was having just the teensiest bit of buyer's remorse about the last one I bought) and had ended up with all the colors I was interested in from the collection up to that point, and then didn't love the Oct. options, so there just wasn't a reason for me to NOT skip Oct. Anyway, my point is I figured I'd use my voucher for an Oct. color once I saw what they actually looked like more clearly and knew which I liked best. Looks like there might not be enough time for that to happen after all, so that's really all I'm a bit bummed about.

If there was a formulation problem I'm much happier waiting on my polishes than getting a bunch of junk that ends up making me feel ripped off.. I've been disappointed with Julep because of (among other things) their inconsistent quality (especially for what they charge). I guess for me the wait is just not that concerning, at this point another day or two or three or whatever, for me, isn't worth getting my blood pressure up and feeling stressed over.

I am really looking forward to all the pretty pictures everyone posts when we finally get our orders though!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with general frustration/plan to skip November. I love the polish and some of the care being taken in customer service. *However, I'm tired of people saying that Bondi currently has awesome customer service.* In my opinion, excellent customer service is far more than using lots of xoxos and smilies, offering free polishes and discounts, and communication with customers. Those things are important of course (except maybe the xoxos and smilies



), but *for me to call any customer service excellent, I need clear and consistent timelines AND I need those timelines and promises to be met. *That's what I'm missing and that's a big source of my frustration. 
Even though I just posted about how I'm not upset, I do totally agree with this. It seems a bit off for them to keep touting their CS when they have so many people who _are_ upset, and even though I don't care about the delay really I do think they need to quit quoting specific dates and timelines if they can't meet them. It's like they keep setting themselves up to disappoint people!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I think Bondi has been a business since March or so....they just started the sub box in August. And I am glad they went the 'create your own box' route, it sets them apart from every other sub box (besides beauty army, i think you can choose your samples in that one)....it's just unfortunate they ran into manufacturing issues soon after they started the box..and that backed things up. They have a new manufacturer now, so hopefully that won't be an issue anymore. I'm going to wait and see how the first part of the week goes before i 'sound the alarms', but it's imperative they get all the boxes and gifts out this week...since the november selection/billing dates are looming, and people aren't going to go all in for a third month with no product.
I agree with your comment on the preference for a sub where you have a choice of colours. I'm someone who fairly strongly does not want to buy colours I don't want to have. Though swapping may be an interesting concept, the reality of it for me is generally that it would be more expensive, time-consuming, and inconvenient to do it than to just get what I want in the first place. Yes, here it's time to get what I've paid for. But the fact that I do not subscribe to other boxes where there is no choice also speaks volumes on my preference for choice.

I'm also desperately hoping to see people getting boxes on here -soon-. It would give us all more confidence, and seeing some swatches would be really great!


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well i just signed up using the DONTWANTJULEP code, Juleps polish colors just havent been "wow-ing" me - aside from last months collection...i feel like it's just a recycle every few months!  
Welcome Maria! You can see many swatches of the Spring/Summer collection if you check the gallery for this and the previous September thread. I'm excited about the colours and looking forward to playing with them soon.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with general frustration/plan to skip November. I love the polish and some of the care being taken in customer service. *However, I'm tired of people saying that Bondi currently has awesome customer service.* In my opinion, excellent customer service is far more than using lots of xoxos and smilies, offering free polishes and discounts, and communication with customers. Those things are important of course (except maybe the xoxos and smilies



), but *for me to call any customer service excellent, I need clear and consistent timelines AND I need those timelines and promises to be met. *That's what I'm missing and that's a big source of my frustration. 
Even though I just posted about how I'm not upset, I do totally agree with this. It seems a bit off for them to keep touting their CS when they have so many people who _are_ upset, and even though I don't care about the delay really I do think they need to quit quoting specific dates and timelines if they can't meet them. It's like they keep setting themselves up to disappoint people!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color








Cari, you have BEAUTIFUL long fingers ... and see? You just proved Julep and Bondi can peacefully co-exist!

Aww thanks Angi! And agreed, both companies make gorgeous polishes and they are so fun to wear!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Back on the subject of polish.

Obviously we all want the Sept &amp; Oct boxes first and I'm one of those "plan to skip Nov" folks. Buuuut I am slightly curious about what is coming up for next month. Will there be new shades? When does the selection window open? Even the months I skip my nails subs I still get excited to see what is new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been following this thread for days, and thought I'd add my two cents, as someone who has been a subscriber of the bonding box when it started this summer, and also made purchases separate from that. I am not necessarily "upset", per se, over the delay in the last two months' boxes- after all, it's just nail polish and it's not the end of the world to me if I receive it later than expected; however, all this messiness will probably cause me to shy away from bonding in the future, which is a shame. I personally do not think that a quick response should in any way be confused or equated with "good customer service"- and that's kind of all they have going for them right now, IMO. One thing I am a little confused about (its possible I'm just being dense, it is quite late here now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) is the whole "manufacturing issue" that was the original cause for box delays. As someone pointed out, they have been in business since March, so it's not like they literally decided to launch their business with the offering of the subscription service. If they had manufacturing issues in the past, they never mentioned it (to my knowledge), so why now?


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Bondi, not bonding. Darn autocorrect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally sent an email yesterday as my patience has run out.

If my beauty gift was awaiting pick by USPS as of *Wednesday*, why haven't I yet received an email with tracking? If my September *boxes* were in the build stage as of Wednesday, are they still not complete? Are they again putting all the international items together because of the customs forms? If this is the case, please TELL ME. I'm sick of hearing about Bondi's "legendary customer service" when they are repeatedly missing their own self-imposed deadlines!

Yeah, the promo pissed me off. Not the stupid Julep thing, but that, as others have said, they are going after new customers when they haven't yet taken care of the current ones who have been waiting!

I skipped October, and will likely be skipping November at this rate. Ironically, I may just upgrade Julep for November as we're now looking at Christmas gifts and at least I am confident that Julep will deliver.


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 21, 2013)

> Back on the subject of polish. Obviously we all want the Sept &amp; Oct boxes first and I'm one of those "plan to skip Nov" folks. Buuuut I am slightly curious about what is coming up for next month. Will there be new shades? When does the selection window open? Even the months I skip my nails subs I still get excited to see what is new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 According to the September update email the window to choose for November will be seven full days. I canceled out of sheer frustration, but I am also curious about the new November colors and if the selection will go out by Thursday (which I beleive is 7 days from the first).


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

My shipping info for my beauty gift still hasn't updated. Lootcrate will always be the bar setter when it comes to sub boxes for me. I got my shipping email yesterday, it had shipped from California on Saturday, managed to travel cross country, and it's now out for delivery this morning to my house. That's awesome shipping.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 21, 2013)

> My shipping info for my beauty gift still hasn't updated. Lootcrate will always be the bar setter when it comes to sub boxes for me. I got my shipping email yesterday, it had shipped from California on Saturday, managed to travel cross country, and it's now out for delivery this morning to my house. That's awesome shipping.


 Yep, mine still says electronic info received. Skoshbox is like that for me. It ships from Hawaii and make it to me in Iowa within a few days. They also ship right at the beginning of the month- tail end of previous month, so it's always my first box of the month.


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD i hope this doesn't count as off topic! hahahaha




 

That's too funny!

Though that would have to be the world's most "long lasting wear" mascara ever. Remove with acetone?


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My shipping info for my beauty gift still hasn't updated.
Lootcrate will always be the bar setter when it comes to sub boxes for me. I got my shipping email yesterday, it had shipped from California on Saturday, managed to travel cross country, and it's now out for delivery this morning to my house. That's awesome shipping.

Yep, mine still says electronic info received. Skoshbox is like that for me. It ships from Hawaii and make it to me in Iowa within a few days. They also ship right at the beginning of the month- tail end of previous month, so it's always my first box of the month. 
It always amazes me how fast I get my Skoshbox every month considering it ships from Hawaii. My fastest sub is always Wantable. I always have it within 2 - 3 days after I receive my shipping notice.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been following this thread since it started as a lurker. I mostly agree with you ladies about patience wearing thin. Obviously something with shipping the beauty gifts and polishes has been delayed again, which we can clearly tell by the delayed tracking numbers and the fact that the tracking still reads Preshipment. I know August had some issues with tracking updating, however that was just with the PO they had the boxes delivered to. If the boxes were shipped on Tuesday as promised then there should be at least an update from the next PO. It doesn't take six days for a box to move from one PO to another, especially down one coast. What's bothering me right now is that we haven't received any updates at all about it, either on social media or email. IF the boxes truly are delayed and not shipping on schedule, then we, as the customers, should be notified about it, especially those of us waiting on the September boxes that are getting later and later by the hour. I was willing to wait for them because of the formulation issue because I would rather have polishes with a great formula a little later than a quickly sent out poor formulation that is impossible to use, but this is just getting ridiculous. As others of you have said, they flaunt this great CS but they can't even update their customers on their orders, even if the promise was broken? The whole situation has just worn me down and at this point I think I will be canceling as soon as I finally receive my boxes. It's causing this unnecessary stress and being someone with an autoimmune disease, it's just not worth it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Bondi CS via their chat function on their website? My friend was interested in signing  up but was trying to get in contact with them before signing up. just to make sure she could cancel, and she hasn't been able to get a hold.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lacquerist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's too funny!

Though that would have to be the world's most "long lasting wear" mascara ever. Remove with acetone? 





The thought of that just sounds totally unpleasant bahahahah. In his defense, he knows more about beauty products than he likes to admit. He had been using my Suki exfoliator for weeks and didn't even tell me until one day he was like "i really like the way this smells."


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

I just signed up for this using the coupon for a dollar box and now, reading this, its making me wonder if I even should have? lol. I'm hoping its not a pain to cancel if I'm not happy with these first colors. I've never used this brand before, but they do have some pretty colors. I can't remember the names that I picked, but one was light pink, one was brown and then i added the matte top coat. It told me my box would ship late October.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 21, 2013)

Lootcrate? Skoshbox? What are those?!!!! Dang it, now I need to google those instead of wÃ´rk! Oopsy


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been able to get in touch with Bondi CS via their chat function on their website? My friend was interested in signing  up but was trying to get in contact with them before signing up. just to make sure she could cancel, and she hasn't been able to get a hold.
I haven't tried to reach them, but I seriously hope this means that they're super busy getting our boxes ready to ship, LOL!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't tried to reach them, but I seriously hope this means that they're super busy getting our boxes ready to ship, LOL!
I know right? It sounds like all hands are on deck for the boxes bahahha.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been able to get in touch with Bondi CS via their chat function on their website? My friend was interested in signing  up but was trying to get in contact with them before signing up. just to make sure she could cancel, and she hasn't been able to get a hold.
The only way I've been able to get a hold of them was by calling them, and I only got a hold of them after trying to for an hour. However when I did finally talk to someone, he was really nice!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here are my issues with bondi that i have had for a while now lies and broken promises. this is from the email sent by Richard on 10/7:

...................


Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013 *(not yet sure if this is a lie because we have only really received word on the September beauty gift  But i am almost positive this has not yet happened)* . Again, because of the volume that are being shipped, please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification.
........................

I'm personally getting extremely frustrated that nail polish i ordered the end of august has still yet to be shipped and EVERY time line they give us changes. I could go through all of the emails they have sent and point out all of the things that keep changing like the way they were doing to votures on leveled tears but the still gave everyone $15 and people with 3 6 and 12 months a free box. leaving us month to month girls with less of a compensation.  and a lot of people pointed out that they didn't have to compensate us at all and while that is true had there been no compensation i would have canceled right then in there so the compensation was a way to get as many of us as they could to stay.
OK, it's been 72 hours (3 days), albeit over a weekend.  Anyone received their polish shipping email?  I take it "no," or else we'd be squeeing with joy.

Edit:  At this point, I'd be happy to see _anyone_ getting her polishes.  If the large number of boxes is overwhelming the BNY employees and the post office, I wish they'd send them out in smaller batches, with the earliest orders going out first.  I don't know how that would affect their shipping rates, though.  I just want to see that the fall/winter polishes are available and real.  Hell, do it alphabetically, even though that would put me with my real name near the end of the line!  :-O


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, it's been 72 hours (3 days), albeit over a weekend.  Anyone received their polish shipping email?  I take it "no," or else we'd be squeeing with joy.

Nope, no squeeing here! Just maniacally stalking this thread for updates!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only way I've been able to get a hold of them was by calling them, and I only got a hold of them after trying to for an hour. However when I did finally talk to someone, he was really nice!
I'll definitely keep that in mind when I cancel my $1 account! Thanks :] My budget is running really thing right now so I have to make sure I don't get charged.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you are Canadian and haven't received tracking for your beauty gift yet, looks like this is why (posted on FB yesterday):

Bondi New York Hi xxxxx, you will have the tracking info by tomorrow. We saw that there was an issue with the customs declarations which means you would have been billed for taxes. Sorry for the delay here. Please don't hesitate to email us if we can help further xoxo


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been able to get in touch with Bondi CS via their chat function on their website? My friend was interested in signing  up but was trying to get in contact with them before signing up. just to make sure she could cancel, and she hasn't been able to get a hold.
There's a way to "leave a message" via the chat function and then they respond to that via email. I've done that before and they got back to me the next day no problem.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll definitely keep that in mind when I cancel my $1 account! Thanks :] My budget is running really thing right now so I have to make sure I don't get charged.
Same here. I liked the $1 offer so I can try their polishes, but I am totally spacing out and I just realized that starting next month I have to buy Christmas presents, so I hope cancelling is easy.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 21, 2013)

I live in Michigan and I haven't received any tracking info for my beauty gift. I feel like they always forget about me! Even my August boxes showed up way later than everyone else's and I signed up the first day they opened the sub. Just hoping for the best still...but I am feeling like everyone else at this point.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you are Canadian and haven't received tracking for your beauty gift yet, looks like this is why (posted on FB yesterday):

Bondi New York Hi xxxxx, you will have the tracking info by tomorrow. We saw that there was an issue with the customs declarations which means you would have been billed for taxes. Sorry for the delay here. Please don't hesitate to email us if we can help further xoxo
Why did I suspect this was the case, AGAIN?

Jeez Bondi, email the customers this relates too, I don't check FB every day for my order status....


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lacquerist LOVE that screen name! Welcome to all the new members and new lurkers posting! I see that there have been several during my busy, busy week!

Thank you Angi.

Hope you are close getting some answers with the medical anomaly. The not knowing is never any fun...

At least if you know what it is, you can deal with it accordingly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here. I liked the $1 offer so I can try their polishes, but I am totally spacing out and I just realized that starting next month I have to buy Christmas presents, so I hope cancelling is easy.
i know right!? way too many presents to work on buying 0_0 christmas is coming too fast!


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

> Why did I suspect this was the case, AGAIN? Jeez Bondi, email the customers this relates too, I don't check FB every day for my order status....


 And this is exactly why I don't think they have superior customer service. We should not have to check social media sites and forums for updates on our boxes. If there are issues, contact the customer. Don't just post it. -.-


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, it's been 72 hours (3 days), albeit over a weekend.  Anyone received their polish shipping email?  I take it "no," or else we'd be squeeing with joy.

Edit:  At this point, I'd be happy to see _anyone_ getting her polishes.  If the large number of boxes is overwhelming the BNY employees and the post office, I wish they'd send them out in smaller batches, with the earliest orders going out first.  I don't know how that would affect their shipping rates, though.  I just want to see that the fall/winter polishes are available and real.  Hell, do it alphabetically, even though that would put me with my real name near the end of the line!  :-O

No polish shipping email, but I finally received the shipping email for the beauty gift on Friday, which was more than 72 hours from Monday and the promised timeframe in the email.

What I'm now confused about is this from the initial update email "From Monday 14th October we will start shipping beauty gifts. If you have a September and October box, you will receive two gifts in one box. If you are awaiting a September or an October box, you will receive one."

and then the shipping email states this "September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)" Which is it, because this is conflicting information.

I really, really want to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt here, but I can't help but wonder at this rate if I'm going to be charged for November before I even receive my September and October boxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I haven't tried to reach them, but I seriously hope this means that they're super busy getting our boxes ready to ship, LOL!
Me, too!

I saw a post on their FB page the other day with color wheels for Spring/Summer.  They looked like some gorgeous colors, but what I'd really love to see is a picture of all of the bottles of Fall/Winter polishes waiting to be packed into our boxes!


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

I get really sketchy feeling from all of this. I really know I should just cancel. None of my expectations have been met. I've seen no real proof that there are boxes on their way to me .... But I really want this sub to be awesome and legit. Because it's awesome ...


----------



## credit22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I really, really want to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt here, but I can't help but wonder at this rate if I'm going to be charged for November before I even receive my September and October boxes.
This feels more and more likely for me. Especially for any international customers. I know that I will need to have it shipped by Friday if I want a prayer of getting it by November 1st.

Not to mention that we haven't gotten any more clarification on when the selection window will be open (is it from October 25th-November 1st? Or November 1st-November 7th?), nor information about whether our card will be charged November 1st regardless of whether the skip deadline is before or after that day. The list of questions goes on and on.


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thought of that just sounds totally unpleasant bahahahah. In his defense, he knows more about beauty products than he likes to admit. He had been using my Suki exfoliator for weeks and didn't even tell me until one day he was like "i really like the way this smells."

Yeah it's making my eyes burn at the thought. LOL @ the bf, I'm sure he does.

It's really funny though because I've noticed since many guys have started becoming a little more metro or more and more interested in hair, skin care etc over the years, more and more of my male friends take so much longer in the bathroom and getting ready than the girls do. Though they always baulk at it when you point it out. Even if Captain Obvious points out that I am the *cough* one sitting around ready and waiting...


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 21, 2013)

when do they charge you for a new box?  Is it like Julep where you have a window to choose, then you're charged after the window closes if you don't choose to skip?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thought of that just sounds totally unpleasant bahahahah. In his defense, he knows more about beauty products than he likes to admit. He had been using my Suki exfoliator for weeks and didn't even tell me until one day he was like "i really like the way this smells."
The "you can put your lunch in it" part had me chuckling out loud.  He's adorable. I  want o squeeze him and pet his head lol


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 21, 2013)

I think we all really wanted Bondi to succeed. It is a fabulous concept to be able to pick out which colors you want instead of only having a few different color combos like Julep. Unfortunately, I think we may be see why Julep does things the way they do. It may just not be possible acquire new colors each month from the manufacturer and then put together all these customized boxes in a reasonable amount of time.

I think it is extremely clear that Bondi bit off more than they could chew. They should have focused on taking care of the customers they had before putting any effort into acquiring new ones. 

I asked for swatches of new colors they released for the Sept box for over a month. Each time I asked I was promised that they were coming within a week. Needless to say those swatches still aren't up. Finally I ended up choosing colors the last week in September because I was sick of the waiting on broken promises. I skipped October, partly because I didn't have a Sept box yet and partly because the new colors didn't interest me that much without swatches to see what they would look like not in the bottle. I'm not even sure if these new colors have in fact been manufactured yet. What else would be holding up these swatches? Too busy making up promos to bully a company much more reliable than yours??  I'm fine with comparative marketing as seen with Mac vs PC, car companies, etc. BUT get your own act together first!!

I think THE FIRST THING that needs to happen is billing, color selection, and shipping dates for each month should be SET IN STONE. This should be something that is consistent from month to month. You shouldn't have to constantly contact customer support to find out what is going on. Even if you do get an answer from them, the answer can't be trusted anyway.

I do think that getting 3 high quality polishes + a beauty gift for $20 a month is an awesome deal. I will be skipping again for November though. Once things start to become consistent from month to month, Bondi will have me as a customer again. I hope they read this thread and use our feedback as a way to improve. I really want them to become a big contender in the subscription box game like Julep, Birchbox, and IPSY,  but right now they simply aren't meeting the standards that make me willing to put aside money each month.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when do they charge you for a new box?  Is it like Julep where you have a window to choose, then you're charged after the window closes if you don't choose to skip?

I believe that they charged on the 1st for September and October. However, for October, there was an EXTREMELY short window between when the new polishes for the month were posted and when you had to notify them that you wanted to skip.  We've been advised that everyone will have 7 days from when the November collection is announced to notify them that you want to skip.

But whether that means they will post the November polishes on 10/24, give you until 10/31 to request a skip/cancellation and then charge everyone on the 1st, or if they will charge charge people on the 8th day after the November polishes go "live" (e.g., if they post the new polishes on 10/28, will they give people until November 4 to notify them of the skip and then charge on the 5th) isn't clear.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I believe that they charged on the 1st for September and October. However, for October, there was an EXTREMELY short window between when the new polishes for the month were posted and when you had to notify them that you wanted to skip.  We've been advised that everyone will have 7 days from when the November collection is announced to notify them that you want to skip.

But whether that means they will post the November polishes on 10/24, give you until 10/31 to request a skip/cancellation and then charge everyone on the 1st, or if they will charge charge people on the 8th day after the November polishes go "live" (e.g., if they post the new polishes on 10/28, will they give people until November 4 to notify them of the skip and then charge on the 5th) isn't clear.
Hmmm. thanks for the info. Was wondering myself. I think just to be safe, I'll be sure to skip by 10/31. I should have read the Bondi threads more carefully before jumping on board, but I really am hoping for the best.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only way I've been able to get a hold of them was by calling them, and I only got a hold of them after trying to for an hour. However when I did finally talk to someone, he was really nice!
I have wrote to them several times in the past week or 2 and didn't get back an answer . I have also called and could not get through, Its been hard to reach them its not just you.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

I wrote in bondi's fb wall basically pitching a fit over his completely unacceptable change in shipping dates...I'm beyond tired of this and heading straight into becoming a Bondi hater just as  am a Julep hater.  Here's what I got back. 





*Bondi New York commented on your post.* Bondi New York wrote: "Donna, thank you for your message. Our team are working incredibly hard to clear this back log. You should have received the shipping notification for your beauty gift and the box tracking numbers have started going out today. From November our subscription service will be back on track and prompt. Please let us know if you have further questions - [email protected]" 
All I can say is I seriously better see some movement on my gift tracking number asap.  This is making me feel incredibyl witchy...on top of the Windows 8.1 update which completely hosed my new laptop and I'm posting on an old one that's missing the y t u and b keys so I have to use the on-screen keyboard.  I also have a headache and I slept poorly which makes for a more witchy than normal Donna.  And we can all agree that I'm pretty witchy on a good day so no good can come of this if stuff doesn't start moving soon.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Ladies, I'm jumping on with a post here as I have been contacted by a few MuT members seeking some updates.

I realize that there are questions that may have been asked on here and I apologize that I have not had an opportunity to respond to these. My team and I are currently 100% focussed on the September and October boxes. This does mean that we are not as readily available as we normally are to promptly answer any questions or concerns.

My team are under instruction to get boxes packed and shipped above anything else.

At the moment, we are taking approximately one business day to respond to customer service inquiries. I can assure you that I have just checked the ticket queue and all customers will be answered today (our team will be working through the night).

As assured in my last email, tracking emails are going out starting today for the boxes themselves. I want to manage your expectations. We stayed with USPS after listening to customer feedback. I see that some tracking numbers have not updated as of yet. (For the beauty gift) This is not unusual as this regularly happens with USPS as we experienced in August. As always, we will be happy to replace any products in the unlikely event that they are not received. From where we were in August to now, our subscriber base has grown substantially, however we have worked closely with USPS to attempt to minimize the volume of customer tracking emails that do not update.

Before boxes are released to USPS we are double checking each and every order. I hate to use a crude description, the shipping process is not as easy as "putting polish in a box and slapping a label on it". We're checking boxes for accuracy of order, correct address, did this customer cancel, is the weight correct and if international, has the customs declaration been completed correctly.

There has been plenty of speculation on social media and many comments which we're not indulging. Our first and only priorities are to fulfill these outstanding orders, deliver on our promise, make right any wrongs and ensure this does not happen again.

We have worked hard to ensure November is smooth. This includes getting the preview email out promptly (later this week), to have the polish in stock (which November's is) and to increase the number of team members to service the growth of our brand.

I will check in hopefully late this evening to answer any questions that you may have.

Richard


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if month-to-month customers can use the $1 promo for next month's box? I'm going to be honest and say it kind of bugs me that I'm locked in at $20/month without having received a box (I only bought September's -- skipped Oct's), when new customers can get theirs for $1. Maybe I shouldn't be upset because I did get a $15 voucher, but counting the shipping from the voucher (I'm in Canada), I've paid $25 US for 5 polishes and have only received two... Just seems I screwed myself by signing up in early September and should have waited because I either could have had the new Canadian subscriber promo that they did last month or the $1 one now, ultimately saving money (even when counting the voucher savings).

I'm really trying to stay positive, and I've given them the benefit of the doubt many times over. I don't mind waiting as long as the company is sticking to the time frame given, but it's the 21st now, with no beauty gift tracking, no box tracking, and I was under the impression we'd be getting those by the 15th. Highly unlikely I'll receive either package by Nov 1st, and I don't want to be charged again before receiving anything. I guess I should be happy I've only spent $20 on the sub itself, whereas some of you are in lots more $$ with nothing to show for it.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have wrote to them several times in the past week or 2 and didn't get back an answer . I have also called and could not get through, Its been hard to reach them its not just you.
sparklesgirlxox could you please inbox me with the email address you used as I am concerned that you have not received a response. Thank you.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is gorgeous! I think that is my favorite color of pink.
Sorry Im late thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also loving all these CPB manis - I have that polish on my shelf but haven't been brave enough to try it yet. The dots manis are gorgeous!

@JC327, I think I need to pick up Fushia-istic now, too! That's some awesome striping on a great color!
Thanks, its a great color and such a smooth application.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my CPB mani. I ended up swapping it after I used it (I believe this was 7 coats) and now I'm kind of wishing I still had it! It goes with everything!



So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally different colors for this season but a friend of mine had to challenged me so I had do it. I used Bondi in Blue Skies, Lady Liberty, and Uptown Girl. The pale pink may be mistaken for CBP polish color. I do have it but did not use it for this manicure.




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's Top of the Rock with Brick Road stamped on top. My husband picked out the butterfly stamp.





I wish I would have used brick road as the base with top of the rock as the stamp. Although, I'm afraid Bondi's are a tad too thin for stamping. They are nice for a subtle effect.




Pretty!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmm....I really think shipping needs to be done in batches. A couple thousand one day, a couple the next, and so on. Or maybe 1/3 to one office to process and 1/3 to another hub and so on. My gift tracking was sent on Wednesday and finally updated to show received on 10/20. However, still no update! I did a trade that shipped on Friday late afternoon and went cross country (CA to OH) and I received it today! And it went USPS, same as bondi but three times the distance! And I shipped USPS Friday for OH to NYC and it was delivered today too. And, as much as I hate to do it I think I may skip November too....and it's my birthday month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 21, 2013)

Richard, I know taking a breath right now is out of the question, but I continue to be excited and look forward to our boxes.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're shipping to nearly 15,000 customers (approximately 19,000 total boxes) so we're being extra cautious ensuring it is done right hence the grace periods between starting shipping and receipt of tracking information.
 


First: Am I the only person who finds it hard to believe they have ~15,000 customers they're shipping to? 

Second: Has anyone actually received their tracking email today? (I wonder if their definition of sending out tracking emails today is after 9pm est. as seems to be their standard operating procedure?)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of on the Bondi/Julep topic. I did a mani last night with Strawberry Fields, Julep's Harper and the zig zag strips from the last mystery box. One of my first attempts at something more creative than just painting every nail the same color









Love it!


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 21, 2013)

received mine


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 21, 2013)

I received an email saying my Sept. beauty gift has shipped, but when I click on the tracking number the usps.com site says "Sorry, the tracking system is having technical difficulties. Please try your search again later."

WTF?  I'm so annoyed.



 

ETA: I received the shipping email 3 days ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

First: Am I the only person who finds it hard to believe they have ~15,000 customers they're shipping to? 

Second: Has anyone actually received their tracking email today? (I wonder if their definition of sending out tracking emails today is after 9pm est. as seems to be their standard operating procedure?) 
@skylite I was a bit suspicious but not enough to say anything. They only have 4500 followers on facebook, I'm one of those followers and I just signed up for the $1 promo, so presumably there are plenty of other people who follow them out of interest who aren't subbed yet (or just subbed). I know that there are also plenty of women on here who choose not to use facebook, but I'd honestly be shocked and awed if they had 10,500 subscribers (nearly 75%) who don't follow them on facebook.

maybe they're counting the dollar promos too? i don't know.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @skylite I was a bit suspicious but not enough to say anything. They only have 4500 followers on facebook, I'm one of those followers and I just signed up for the $1 promo, so presumably there are plenty of other people who follow them out of interest who aren't subbed yet (or just subbed). I know that there are also plenty of women on here who choose not to use facebook, but I'd honestly be shocked and awed if they had 10,500 subscribers (nearly 75%) who don't follow them on facebook.

Also I know a lot of women here are getting multiple boxes, idk how that factors in.

My thought process was that for a (pretty new) company who seems to deal mostly through social media, the fact that they have only about 4500 FB followers, and only about 750 followers on twitter makes me pretty skeptical about the number we've been fed. 

The whole $1 and multiple boxes thing occurred to me too, but he posted those numbers before the $1 promo was advertised, and he also indicated about 4000 more boxes total shipping (15000 subscriber to 19000 boxes) so, I figured the multiple boxes were taken into account there.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

First: Am I the only person who finds it hard to believe they have ~15,000 customers they're shipping to? 

Second: Has anyone actually received their tracking email today? (I wonder if their definition of sending out tracking emails today is after 9pm est. as seems to be their standard operating procedure?) 
 I totally do not believe that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have seen people post on FB groups I am in that they received their polish tracking today.  I don't really understand why anyone thinks they aren't actually shipping them.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

> I have seen people post on FB groups I am in that they received their polish tracking today.Â  I don't really understand why anyone thinks they aren't actually shipping them.


 I'm more skeptical than anything. For me, actions speak louder than words. All I have at this point to go on is a bunch of unfulfilled promises and a tracking number for my beauty gift that supposedly shipped last week but hasn't updated slightly. Further more, it says it was shipped first class. Which means at the very latest it should be here weds. If it was indeed shipped when I was told. We'll see.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My thought process was that for a (pretty new) company who seems to deal mostly through social media, the fact that they have only about 4500 FB followers, and only about 750 followers on twitter makes me pretty skeptical about the number we've been fed. 

The whole $1 and multiple boxes thing occurred to me too, but he posted those numbers before the $1 promo was advertised, and he also indicated about 4000 more boxes total shipping (15000 subscriber to 19000 boxes) so, I figured the multiple boxes were taken into account there.
@skylite totally didn't even think about the multiple box point until i went back and re-read what he posted. i know birchbox has significantly less followers on twitter than facebook (unsurprisingly, twitter just doesn't have the same mass appeal), but the facebook numbers i still feel accurately reflect their popularity. social media is one of the biggest forms of advertisement there is today, so if *supposedly* 75% of their subscribers aren't following them, that's a huge problem.

honestly i would take everything with a grain of salt until boxes start arriving, i have a sneaking suspicion this could be another one of many excuses for the delays.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

> @skylite Â totally didn't even think about the multiple box point until i went back and re-read what he posted. i know birchbox has significantly less followers on twitter than facebook (unsurprisingly, twitter just doesn't have the same mass appeal), but the facebook numbers i still feel accurately reflect their popularity. social media is one of the biggest forms of advertisement there is today, so if *supposedly*Â 75% of their subscribers aren't following them, that's a huge problem. honestly i would take everything as a grain of salt until boxes start arriving, i have a sneaking suspicion this could be another one of manyÂ excuses for the delays.


 That's pretty much my thought process. I just really dislike getting so many excuses. Especially when I get the feeling some of the excuses aren't completely honest. Lol I'm trying to wait patiently. I really am. I just hate being misled.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My thought process was that for a (pretty new) company who seems to deal mostly through social media, the fact that they have only about 4500 FB followers, and only about 750 followers on twitter makes me pretty skeptical about the number we've been fed. 

The whole $1 and multiple boxes thing occurred to me too, but he posted those numbers before the $1 promo was advertised, and he also indicated about 4000 more boxes total shipping (15000 subscriber to 19000 boxes) so, I figured the multiple boxes were taken into account there.
Hi Skylite, thanks for your post. Facebook and Twitter followers are not a good metric to use. I mean, I have 38,000 followers on Twitter and regularly promote our services on my personal account - @gthambeauty that doesn't translate into as many subscribers.

We spend a substantial amount with Facebook each month promoting our subscription service. In addition to the advertising here on MuT, Google Adwords and a number of other channels. To put it into context, Glossybox launched with 25,000 email subscribers and 5,000 subscribers in their first month. Birchbox has reported a net subscriber base of 400,000 in three short years.

We regularly run promotions, such as the recent one which have increased our subscriber count substantially. Hope this helps provide some context.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm more skeptical than anything. For me, actions speak louder than words. All I have at this point to go on is a bunch of unfulfilled promises and a tracking number for my beauty gift that supposedly shipped last week but hasn't updated slightly. Further more, it says it was shipped first class. Which means at the very latest it should be here weds. If it was indeed shipped when I was told. We'll see.
Skylite we listened to our customers who did not wish for us to move to FedEx Smartpost. My biggest reason for wanting to move to this service from USPS was because of tracking information not updating and the substantial cost we incurred replacing packages from August which for many turned up a few days later. That being said, we listened and stayed with USPS.

I am sorry if your tracking information has not updated, I'm sure if you give it a couple of days it will. Many of our August subscribers tracking information never updated and they received their packages.

Richard


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an email saying my Sept. beauty gift has shipped, but when I click on the tracking number the usps.com site says "Sorry, the tracking system is having technical difficulties. Please try your search again later."

WTF?  I'm so annoyed.



 

ETA: I received the shipping email 3 days ago.
Hey Emuhlyy, it's frustrating! Like the orders that went out after customers used their discount coupon and there was no update and then all of a sudden the package gets delivered and USPS updates their system with all the tracking information Grrr!


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tavern81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard, I know taking a breath right now is out of the question, but I continue to be excited and look forward to our boxes.
Thank you Tavern81. I took a few hours of a breath for my birthday yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm....I really think shipping needs to be done in batches. A couple thousand one day, a couple the next, and so on. Or maybe 1/3 to one office to process and 1/3 to another hub and so on. My gift tracking was sent on Wednesday and finally updated to show received on 10/20. However, still no update! I did a trade that shipped on Friday late afternoon and went cross country (CA to OH) and I received it today! And it went USPS, same as bondi but three times the distance! And I shipped USPS Friday for OH to NYC and it was delivered today too. And, as much as I hate to do it I think I may skip November too....and it's my birthday month




Hi there, we have been doing exactly that with both the beauty gift and the September subscription box, we are shipping them in "waves" of 3,000 each day to ensure we do not overwhelm the local USPS processing facility.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 21, 2013)

[@]bondinewyork[/@] Happy Birthday, Richard!!! Sorry I haven't been been here much lately. Just so excited to play with my pretties soon


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Skylite we listened to our customers who did not wish for us to move to FedEx Smartpost. My biggest reason for wanting to move to this service from USPS was because of tracking information not updating and the substantial cost we incurred replacing packages from August which for many turned up a few days later. That being said, we listened and stayed with USPS.

I am sorry if your tracking information has not updated, I'm sure if you give it a couple of days it will. Many of our August subscribers tracking information never updated and they received their packages.

Richard
The issue for me personally with FedEx Smartpost is it's incredibly slow. 

As for USPS, I have had very good luck with their services for pretty much everything else. From personal packages, to other subscription boxes. My tracking number almost always updates in a timely manner ( and those that don't are in my mailbox within two days ) and I don't think I've ever waited more than 3 (2 being most common) days for anything to be delivered. Bondi is the exception. My beauty gift was supposedly shipped Tuesday? I received my tracking email friday, which didn't even update to "electronic shipping info received" until Sunday. This is extremely abnormal. Any other subscription using USPS, I would have had my package by now.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The issue for me personally with FedEx Smartpost is it's incredibly slow. 

As for USPS, I have had very good luck with their services for pretty much everything else. From personal packages, to other subscription boxes. My tracking number almost always updates in a timely manner ( and those that don't are in my mailbox within two days ) and I don't think I've ever waited more than 3 (2 being most common) days for anything to be delivered. Bondi is the exception. My beauty gift was supposedly shipped Tuesday? I received my tracking email friday, which didn't even update to "electronic shipping info received" until Sunday. This is extremely abnormal. Any other subscription using USPS, I would have had my package by now.
For me the issue was ensuring customer tracking numbers updated. With USPS, approximately 12% of our customers info did not update period. FedEx SmartPost guaranteed this would happen, but after announcing we were going with them and hearing the feedback, we listened and changed back to USPS.

Unfortunately, in my experience shipping substantial amounts with them every month, there seems to be black holes that packages and letters fall into and all they can do is "open a case and call me back" - which they never do :-/ We recently updated our FAQ page to set out how we will handle undelivered packages and the timeframe in which we class packages as missing.

Whilst some tracking numbers are not updating or taking their time to update, I would not be surprised to see packages being delivered later in the week.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Richard, when is the latest date that the actual polish will be shipped? And when will the selection window be open for November?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Skylite we listened to our customers who did not wish for us to move to FedEx Smartpost. My biggest reason for wanting to move to this service from USPS was because of tracking information not updating and the substantial cost we incurred replacing packages from August which for many turned up a few days later. That being said, we listened and stayed with USPS.

I am sorry if your tracking information has not updated, I'm sure if you give it a couple of days it will. Many of our August subscribers tracking information never updated and they received their packages.

Richard
The biggest issue with usps tracking is that it doesn't show movement based on printing and scanning labels while he product sits on skids in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be picked up.  Usps totally sucks at tracking packages that haven't yet made it to their facility.

I have never had a problem with usps.  I send and receive things all the time and once the package reaches the post office, updates happen pretty regularly.  Just because a label has been created, which is what our emails show, doesn't mean he post office even has it. 

I have no confidence in your continuing excuses and blaming it on usps.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

dupe post.  sorry.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have seen people post on FB groups I am in that they received their polish tracking today.  I don't really understand why anyone thinks they aren't actually shipping them.
You can generate a tracking number by printing a label on pasting it on a box . That does not mean the item is shipped. The item is shipped once it gets scanned at the post office. So getting a tracking number means they generated one for your box .. I would not assume it to be shipped


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The biggest issue with usps tracking is that it doesn't show movement based on printing and scanning labels while the product sits on skids in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be picked up.  Usps totally sucks at tracking packages that haven't yet made it to their facility.

I have never had a problem with usps.  I send and receive things all the time and once the package reaches the post office, updates happen pretty regularly.  Just because a label has been created, which is what our emails show, doesn't mean the post office even has it. 

I have no confidence in your continuing excuses and blaming it on usps. 
DonnaD, I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard, when is the latest date that the actual polish will be shipped? And when will the selection window be open for November?
Hi credit22 All beauty gifts have shipped and the September boxes have started shipping out with the October boxes shipping later this week. You can expect tracking information for both this week and the November preview will open late this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

I was nervous about this subscription at first, but now that I've seen the company on here trying to answer questions and explain things, I'm feeling a lot better. Definitely excited to try this brand and it's subscription service!


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, I do have a question that maybe someone can answer. Are the polishes available to pick for the boxes new colors? I tried looking for swatches for the ones I picked and couldn't find any. Just wondering if they are all new ones every month?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard, when is the latest date that the actual polish will be shipped? And when will the selection window be open for November?
Excellent questions.  I was wondering the same.  And by shipped I don't mean a tracking email sent; I mean actually on the move.  If I don't have my Sept/Oct polishes in hand by 10/31, the November selection will be moot for me.

I hope you had a nice birthday.  Speaking of birthdays, I'm sure I'm not the only one who was counting on some of the September and October polishes for birthday gifts -- birthdays that are now long past.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

> > Â  I have seen people post on FB groups I am in that they received their polish tracking today.Â  I don't really understand why anyone thinks they aren't actually shipping them.
> 
> 
> You can generate a tracking number by printing a label on pasting it on a box . That does not mean the item is shipped. The item is shipped once it gets scanned at the post office. So getting a tracking number means they generated one for your box .. I would not assume it to be shipped


 True, but shipped and imminently shipped is all the same to me. I don't expect the PO to be able to sort and scan 3,000 boxes at the same speed as say, 1 swap package. I know everyone doesn't feel the same way though. A month ago I knew I was agreeing to a delay so I guess I'm not trying to get worked about wording nuances. I'm assuming Richard is not a clairvoyant that could pinpoint the exact day boxes would ship, 30 days in advance following a hiccup with manufacturing. I'm not trying to disagree with anyone, just trying to soften what has become a rather hostile thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The biggest issue with usps tracking is that it doesn't show movement based on printing and scanning labels while he product sits on skids in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be picked up.  *Usps totally sucks at tracking packages that haven't yet made it to their facility.*

I have never had a problem with usps.  I send and receive things all the time and once the package reaches the post office, updates happen pretty regularly.  Just because a label has been created, which is what our emails show, doesn't mean he post office even has it. 

I have no confidence in your continuing excuses and blaming it on usps.




 lol. This exactly.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DonnaD, I'm sorry you feel that way. 
I don't say that just to be a witch.  I say it because I used to run an ebay store and printed labels via usps.  They all say electronic info received...even though it never left my house.  So you see why I question whether the product has actually left the building so to speak.


----------



## skylite (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


True, but shipped and imminently shipped is all the same to me. *I don't expect the PO to be able to sort and scan 3,000 boxes at the same speed as say, 1 swap package. *I know everyone doesn't feel the same way though. A month ago I knew I was agreeing to a delay so I guess I'm not trying to get worked about wording nuances. I'm assuming Richard is not a clairvoyant that could pinpoint the exact day boxes would ship, 30 days in advance following a hiccup with manufacturing. I'm not trying to disagree with anyone, just trying to soften what has become a rather hostile thread



.
 

I can agree with that, but other subs that use USPS (with I can only assume are a similar number of subscribers) don't have issues to the scale that Bondi does. 

I did know I was agreeing to a delay, but when that delay gets delayed, and that second delay is further delayed, I know that there is a problem.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think anyone on this thread is being hostile. I'd say almost everyone who has posted in this thread has given Bondi support and the benefit of the doubt. Now it's past the promised shipping date, package tracking isn't being updated, etc... I think it's more than understandable that some of us are upset.

As for whether packages are on the move or not, USPS should have a date stamp on the package indicating when they received it -- so time will tell. I don't think anyone wants their doubts to be correct with this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

Here's a question: Since the September bonus item seems quite awesome, what do you think the October one might be? I heard it's nail-related, but I don't know what that could mean and how I will feel about it. Any ideas of what it might be?


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, I do have a question that maybe someone can answer. Are the polishes available to pick for the boxes new colors? I tried looking for swatches for the ones I picked and couldn't find any. Just wondering if they are all new ones every month?
Hi Lindsey,

Yes, there are 18 + 4 new colours (Fall/Winter) that have not yet been seen by the public. There are also 20 colours that are out there that people have and have swatched. I think every month there will be some new choices for us from what I have heard.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I took a few hours of a breath for my birthday yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




  



  





Thanks for giving us an update!


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

> Hi Lindsey, Yes, there are 18 + 4 new colours (Fall/Winter) that have not yet been seen by the public. There are also 20 colours that are out there that people have and have swatched. I think every month there will be some new choices for us from what I have heard.


 Okay, awesome! Thank you for answering my question. Really hoping I like these polishes.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 21, 2013)

I got my beauty tracking # on Friday night

But my # keeps giving me: Sorry, the tracking system is having technical difficulties. Please try your search again later.

I think I saw someone else have this same message a couple pages back but it hasn't changed, but I've never had that error message before - any chance it's from a cut off tracking # or something?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info @bondinewyork! I think we're just going through polish withdrawal! I hope you had a happy birthday Richard!


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 22, 2013)

This is from Julep Swap Group and I thought I would share because if this is really going on, I'm pissed. I don't care that the girl ordered a $1 box then canceled nor am I upset with her, but that a Bondi rep told her that her box was already in the mail? Either the rep lied in order to appease her, or they are shipping out these dollar boxes before boxes from September and October boxes that have been subbed for a while. Either way doesn't sit right with me. It's just one thing after another it seems. Ps. Sorry for the crappy blurring, I had to do this from my phone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is from Julep Swap Group and I thought I would share because if this is really going on, I'm pissed. I don't care that the girl ordered a $1 box then canceled nor am I upset with her, but that a Bondi rep told her that her box was already in the mail? Either the rep lied in order to appease her, or they are shipping out these dollar boxes before boxes from September and October boxes that have been subbed for a while. Either way doesn't sit right with me. It's just one thing after another it seems.

Ps. Sorry for the crappy blurring, I had to do this from my phone.
i'm not buying it. i ordered my $1 promo at 9:30 in the morning on the first day, no shipping email yet. i wouldn't let it get to you too much honestly, richard did say they were shipping sept &amp; oct before the $1 boxes FWIW.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 22, 2013)

I really hope that's not the case. On 9/27 when I ordered my October box the email I got said October boxes would ship late October, I was okay with that especially since I knew of the delayed September boxes. I figured they would send out all September boxes &amp; then October. However, I do expect to receive my order before anyone that ordered with the $1 promo. The promo itself doesn't bother me at all, it just makes no sense that the $1 orders would get any sort of priority. Maybe she was mistaken? Either way, I'm going to try to patiently wait for my polishes &amp; try to not worry about it too much.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

I am one of the girls who signed up on the $1 promo &amp; have no problem waiting longer to receive my shipment. It's only fair I think. I just hope I know before November's selection window closes when I should be expecting October.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there, we have been doing exactly that with both the beauty gift and the September subscription box, we are shipping them in "waves" of 3,000 each day to ensure we do not overwhelm the local USPS processing facility. 

Having said that, does this mean that all of the September and October boxes will be received before we are charged for November? I &lt;3 you guys and all, but I would like to have September and October in my hands before being charged for November.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The issue for me personally with FedEx Smartpost is it's incredibly slow.

As for USPS, I have had very good luck with their services for pretty much everything else. From personal packages, to other subscription boxes. My tracking number almost always updates in a timely manner ( and those that don't are in my mailbox within two days ) and I don't think I've ever waited more than 3 (2 being most common) days for anything to be delivered. Bondi is the exception. My beauty gift was supposedly shipped Tuesday? I received my tracking email friday, which didn't even update to "electronic shipping info received" until Sunday. This is extremely abnormal. Any other subscription using USPS, I would have had my package by now.
For me the issue was ensuring customer tracking numbers updated. With USPS, approximately 12% of our customers info did not update period. FedEx SmartPost guaranteed this would happen, but after announcing we were going with them and hearing the feedback, we listened and changed back to USPS.

Unfortunately, in my experience shipping substantial amounts with them every month, there seems to be black holes that packages and letters fall into and all they can do is "open a case and call me back" - which they never do :-/ We recently updated our FAQ page to set out how we will handle undelivered packages and the timeframe in which we class packages as missing.

Whilst some tracking numbers are not updating or taking their time to update, I would not be surprised to see packages being delivered later in the week.

I really dislike how this is making the shipping issues sounds like it is our fault for not "letting" you switch to smart post.  I have always had a good experience shipping with companies that don't switch for final delivery.  If you are going with fedex let them bring it to my house not to my post office.  I have always a good shipping through the usps through companies that handle far more shipping then all of this.

And honestly I really think a picture of the boxes ready to ship or even some shots of you guys packing the boxes would go a long way to help us feel like they are actually on the move.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

At this point, I'm so disgusted with all of this nonstop, never-ending drama that I will not continue to be a customer.  I just want what I've paid for and to finally be shut of this company.  If I don't receive anything by the 30th, I'll do them the favour of requesting  a refund before initiating a charge back.  I don't give a crap about the polish anymore.  I have just grown to detest this company and the hype it unfortunately could not live up to.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really dislike how this is making the shipping issues sounds like it is our fault for not "letting" you switch to smart post.  I have always had a good experience shipping with companies that don't switch for final delivery.  If you are going with fedex let them bring it to my house not to my post office.  I have always a good shipping through the usps through companies that handle far more shipping then all of this.

And honestly I really think a picture of the boxes ready to ship or even some shots of you guys packing the boxes would go a long way to help us feel like they are actually on the move.

I don't think he's saying it's our fault, but they did inform us that they were switching to FedEx SmartPost and had a massive response of pleading and begging from all of us not to, so they complied and stayed with USPS. Everyone's experience is different though, for example, my USPS is an absolutely joke! LOL My post office is always having issues and my mailman loses packages, forgets to deliver them, lies about delivering them, etc.





I did actually ask for pictures as well earlier today! I'd love to see huge bundles of Bondi goodness to get excited about!


----------



## kittenparty (Oct 22, 2013)

Sooooo, I just got the email about being charged for the November box. I got my shipping emails for the Sept. beauty gift yesterday, but no updates on the tracking site as others have said. I know they have everything set to automatically be charged, but it still sucks that given the circumstances they couldn't suspend the charges until the past two months have gone out.

Like I totally understand about the previous issues and am willing to continue to wait, but I just hope it doesn't become insurmountable for the company to fulfill everything.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 22, 2013)

I received tracking for my September beauty gift on the 18th but like everyone tracking has not updated.  I have not received any other tracking emails.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 22, 2013)

> I received tracking for my September beauty gift on the 18th but like everyone tracking has not updated.Â  I have not received any other tracking emails.


 This. It still just says electronic shipping info received. Which means either the post office hasn't received it yet, or the post office has it and hasn't updated/scanned it yet. Now, last time Bondi mailed me a sub box, it took forever for tracking to update because the post office didn't scan it. So, maybe that is the case this time also.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kittenparty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooooo, I just got the email about being charged for the November box. I got my shipping emails for the Sept. beauty gift yesterday, but no updates on the tracking site as others have said. I know they have everything set to automatically be charged, but it still sucks that given the circumstances they couldn't suspend the charges until the past two months have gone out.

Like I totally understand about the previous issues and am willing to continue to wait, but I just hope it doesn't become insurmountable for the company to fulfill everything.

No email about November yet here - wonder if these are going out in waves as well.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

I was one of those $1 promo box people and I don't mind waiting, even if I have to wait till early November, I just want to know it's easy to skip for November, since I'm not sure I'm comfortable paying for a second box without even getting my first one.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is from Julep Swap Group and I thought I would share because if this is really going on, I'm pissed. I don't care that the girl ordered a $1 box then canceled nor am I upset with her, but that a Bondi rep told her that her box was already in the mail? Either the rep lied in order to appease her, or they are shipping out these dollar boxes before boxes from September and October boxes that have been subbed for a while. Either way doesn't sit right with me. It's just one thing after another it seems.

Ps. Sorry for the crappy blurring, I had to do this from my phone.
When someone says "supposedly it's in the mail" as a part of a facebook comment I personally do not take it as a full-on guarantee that that customer has been told by a company that their package has definitively been shipped, particularly ahead of your package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To interpret this as such simply demonstrates how "supposedly it's in the mail" could also be an interpretation of what that customer was told.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think he's saying it's our fault, but they did inform us that they were switching to FedEx SmartPost and had a massive response of pleading and begging from all of us not to, so they complied and stayed with USPS. Everyone's experience is different though, for example, my USPS is an absolutely joke! LOL My post office is always having issues and my mailman loses packages, forgets to deliver them, lies about delivering them, etc.





I did actually ask for pictures as well earlier today! I'd love to see huge bundles of Bondi goodness to get excited about!




You must have the same mailman as me! He drives me insane.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think he's saying it's our fault, but they did inform us that they were switching to FedEx SmartPost and had a massive response of pleading and begging from all of us not to, so they complied and stayed with USPS. Everyone's experience is different though, for example, my USPS is an absolutely joke! LOL My post office is always having issues and my mailman loses packages, forgets to deliver them, lies about delivering them, etc.





I did actually ask for pictures as well earlier today! I'd love to see huge bundles of Bondi goodness to get excited about!




Every time I hear these mailman horror stories I'm so thankful for mine. My packages have always arrived with no issues and plus my apartment all law students so if I'm gone for the weekend and I get a package, I don't have to worry about it getting stolen from my hallway. I should really get him a christmas present this season, because I feel like I have WAY too many packages delivered weekly hahahahahaha.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't understand why this company would do a 1 dollar box promotion knowing it's going to bring in tons of orders if they can't get their s**t together and get boxes out for previous months. If anything they should stop taking sub orders til they get all previous orders out. You guys are all way too nice about this situation I thought of ordering a box when I saw the promo but I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 22, 2013)

> I don't understand why this company would do a 1 dollar box promotion knowing it's going to bring in tons of orders if they can't get their s**t together and get boxes out for previous months. If anything they should stop taking sub orders til they get all previous orders out. You guys are all way too nice about this situation I thought of ordering a box when I saw the promo but I'm so glad I didn't.Â


 I'm starting to feel this way, too. I feel like I've been WAY too nice and patient. Honestly, if this would have happened with julep, ipsy or any other sub I have, I would have already thrown a crazy screaming fit. I'm feeling really stupid for getting extra boxes in September &amp; one for October. I'm starting to feel really worried, especially after some have advised to check my credit card terms.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think he's saying it's our fault, but they did inform us that they were switching to FedEx SmartPost and had a massive response of pleading and begging from all of us not to, so they complied and stayed with USPS. Everyone's experience is different though, for example, my USPS is an absolutely joke! LOL My post office is always having issues and my mailman loses packages, forgets to deliver them, lies about delivering them, etc.





I did actually ask for pictures as well earlier today! I'd love to see huge bundles of Bondi goodness to get excited about!




Yeah I also have a ton of trouble with USPS unfortunately. Damaged mail, lost mail, no tracking and aweful customer service.

I understand everyone's frustration. I hope that all the September boxes are shipped out by today and the October boxes by friday. I am ok if my $1.00 box ships the beginning of next week.

I would also love a picture of te boxes being shippe.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Another morning of no update to my beauty gift shipping email and no sept box email yet. Steadily losing patience and confidence in the company. Really trying to see the positives here but it seems every day there is another strike against them. I'm heavily leaning towards canceling all together now.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting the best I can for updates on our pretties. As we get closer to November 1st I get a little more concerned. But I really do love Bondi polish so I will hold out a little bit longer. . . Mostly because I MUST have that greenish/blueish colored polish we saw back in September! I HAVE to have it! Richard hinted that it would be in the November selections so I've got my fingers crossed that this whole mess can be cleared up, or caught up &amp; delivered by then because I NEED that polish. ;-)


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 22, 2013)

> I'm patiently waiting the best I can for updates on our pretties. As we get closer to November 1st I get a little more concerned. But I really do love Bondi polish so I will hold out a little bit longer. . . Mostly because I MUST have that greenish/blueish colored polish we saw back in September! I HAVE to have it! Richard hinted that it would be in the November selections so I've got my fingers crossed that this whole mess can be cleared up, or caught up &amp; delivered by then because I NEED that polish. ;-)


 Crap! I forgot haters gonna hate is supposed to be in novembers box! Ugh, I too NEED that polish.


----------



## skylite (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anybody received a September box shipping email yet ? I really think the end of this week is the end of my patience. I know it's not the end of the month, and I really want my polish, but if I don't have my boxes, or at the very least updated shipping numbers, I'll be canceling. This is getting ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 22, 2013)

Have subscribers gotten an update email since the one six days ago (10/16)?  In that one that I received, it says "Your subscription box is currently at "BUILD STAGE". This means that we are currently hand picking and packing your order. Once this process is complete, we will email you with a status update to "PACKED &amp; AWAITING COLLECTION" after which, once USPS collects your package, you will receive another email from us with the tracking information."

Has anyone gotten a "Packed &amp; Awaiting Collection" status update, or is this one more thing that has changed?  All I have is a tracking number on my Sept. beauty gift that says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and when I click on the info button it says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 20, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if/when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."  Yes, I know USPS is infamous for not updating the status of tracking, although I have no such problems at all with my local p.o.

So I'm just wondering if other subscribers have a more recent update.  Yes, I've read BNY's posts here on MUT.  A lot of questions aren't being answered -- over how many days are the Sept. &amp; Oct. boxes shipping?  Are all the subscriber boxes going out before the $1 promo ones?  Are we going to be charged for the Nov. box before we've even gotten the Sept. one?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have subscribers gotten an update email since the one six days ago (10/16)?  In that one that I received, it says "Your subscription box is currently at "BUILD STAGE". This means that we are currently hand picking and packing your order. Once this process is complete, we will email you with a status update to "PACKED &amp; AWAITING COLLECTION" after which, once USPS collects your package, you will receive another email from us with the tracking information."

Has anyone gotten a "Packed &amp; Awaiting Collection" status update, or is this one more thing that has changed?  All I have is a tracking number on my Sept. beauty gift that says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and when I click on the info button it says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 20, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if/when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."  Yes, I know USPS is infamous for not updating the status of tracking, although I have no such problems at all with my local p.o.

So I'm just wondering if other subscribers have a more recent update.  Yes, I've read BNY's posts here on MUT.  A lot of questions aren't being answered -- over how many days are the Sept. &amp; Oct. boxes shipping?  Are all the subscriber boxes going out before the $1 promo ones?  Are we going to be charged for the Nov. box before we've even gotten the Sept. one?

My tracking # just went from 4 days of "error retrieving" to "electronic shipping info received" on 10/20 about 5 minutes ago so...that's all on that end. 

Richard did allude to the fact that he was seeing accusations / frustrations being let out but that he wasn't going to answer that. It's up to interpretation what he's choosing not to answer yet and what he just hasn't been able to answer. I'm glad I skipped October since I'm waiting on my voucher order and Sept box. I'm skipping November so that I can verify that is going to go smoothly. I'm not actually worried about not getting my stuff - I guess I find it hard to believe that they're shady since they are fulfilling regular orders etc it's just the sub box side that is very troubled. In that end I'm not feeling panicked...but I wasn't as forgiving with past problems so my patience was wearing a lot earlier. I thought people were unusually forgiving about it before (whereas I still feel for any other new company it would have been much worse) so I think we're all just finally in the same place of annoyance lol

To respond to some of the people saying we shouldn't be complaining yet... yes I do get that we have gotten a lot of 'freebies' for the trouble but I don't think that's enough of an excuse to not expect real progress by now. For example, whereas I would have been happy with "we're sorry for the delay, please pick an extra color to add to the box when it does ship free of charge" they decided to give something bigger than that. For the initial September box delay they also went bigger than I thought they would, I would have been happy again with just a discount code for the October box or something. I was one of the ones who thought they did need to make up for the initial delays with something I just didn't think it needed to be that big, but that's the choice they made so that's totally fine. I don't think, though, that's enough of a reason to say don't worry and just wait


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 22, 2013)

My tracking has not updated either but it is pretty common for my tracking to say electronic shipping until it hits my town and gets scanned. So I am not stressing over that. I am still pretty happy and confident I will get my tracking for my boxes at some point this week. If I do not, I will worry about it then. I choose to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt. It makes my daily life much less stressful. If it blows up in my face then lesson learned.

So much more to worry and be angry about other than nail polish. I may not be as thrilled as I was in the beginning but I am still OK with the circumstances.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking has not updated either but it is pretty common for my tracking to say electronic shipping until it hits my town and gets scanned. So I am not stressing over that. I am still pretty happy and confident I will get my tracking for my boxes at some point this week. If I do not, I will worry about it then. I choose to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt. It makes my daily life much less stressful. If it blows up in my face then lesson learned.

So much more to worry and be angry about other than nail polish. I may not be as thrilled as I was in the beginning but I am still OK with the circumstances.
Amen!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

If there is only 5 employees there, then it doesn't make much business sense to have 20% of their labor force sitting at a computer answering questions when they could be packing boxes.  Just saying.


----------



## kittenparty (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha, I just got an email asking me to review one of the polish colors that I ordered in either the Sept or Oct. box. Kinda difficult to do that at this stage.


----------



## skylite (Oct 22, 2013)

> My tracking has not updated either but it is pretty common for my tracking to say electronic shipping until it hits my town and gets scanned. So I am not stressing over that. I am still pretty happy and confident I will get my tracking for my boxes at some point this week. If I do not, I will worry about it then. I choose to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt. It makes my daily life much less stressful. If it blows up in my face then lesson learned. So much more to worry and be angry about other than nail polish. I may not be as thrilled as I was in the beginning but I am still OK with the circumstances.


 I wish I had your patience. Had our past timelines not come and gone with excuses and excuses, I might still be more forgiving, but at this point, I'm not okay with giving my money to a company that hasn't yeilded any results or met any deadlines (even the ones that have been moved). If I get results by the end of this week, awesome!! But I can't just continue to blindly accept that they're going to get me my stuff when they said.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking has not updated either but it is pretty common for my tracking to say electronic shipping until it hits my town and gets scanned. So I am not stressing over that. I am still pretty happy and confident I will get my tracking for my boxes at some point this week. If I do not, I will worry about it then. I choose to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt. It makes my daily life much less stressful. If it blows up in my face then lesson learned.

*So much more to worry and be angry about other than nail polish.* I may not be as thrilled as I was in the beginning but I am still OK with the circumstances.
This is generally my philosophy on life, and online shopping hahahah. But for the most part I think ladies *here* are being incredibly civilized about their concerns (i try to stay away from facebook pages, that's a totally different playground). But honestly I've seen melt downs on the BB threads over much less, so I have to give major kudos to the ladies here for keeping the environment cordial.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've not received any updates. On the other hand, I never received a shipping email for my Glossybox until yesterday -- 2 days after it was delivered. I live in northern NJ so once USPS actually gets the package and gets it moving, I usually get it the next day. Our mail has come already today and there was nothing from Bondi.

Yesterday morning, I was kind of noodling around with how long it might take them to pack the boxes.  I figured that if it takes 3 minutes to pick, pack, check, seal and label a box, 5 people would have to work 7 days a week, 12 hours a day for almost 2 weeks to get 15,000 boxes in the mail.  And that assumes that they've constructed the boxes and printed everything ahead of time and that someone is running around making sure the packers have the polishes, boxes, printouts etc., that they need.  I'm putting this in bold to be clear.  *This is a complete SWAG on my part of how long it takes to get a box together, and Bondi may well have a more efficient process for doing so.*  They also may be supplementing paid staff with friends/family to come pack, so that they can get these boxes moving and get this behind them.  But if I'm anywhere near right (and again, I will be the first to admit I am likely WAY off), it may be a while before all those boxes get out.


----------



## skylite (Oct 22, 2013)

> If there is only 5 employees there, then it doesn't make much business sense to have 20% of their labor force sitting at a computer answering questions when they could be packing boxes.Â  Just saying.


 This is true, but it also further reinforces the idea that they've bitten off more than they can chew and certainly shouldn't have still promoted more boxes. They should not have overwhelmed themselves to the point where they can't perform basic customer service.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the only reason I'm not stressing out is because they are still fulfilling normal orders, like someone else mentioned. It would be another story altogether if that wasn't even happening. Like others, I will probably end up skipping November if I haven't seen tracking/movement on all portions of my two months of paid subscription orders, but I am still in the thought process that they will arrive, I just don't know when. I don't think they're scamming anyone or are going to drop off, and I'm certainly not as frustrated as some, but I do think Bondi almost backed themselves into a corner with the outreach they have done... do it a little bit, and that's what everyone will expect, even when they have their hands full. I almost feel like if that had made their statement something along the lines of "There was a delay due to inferior product, and due to this delay, September and October boxes will be shipping in waves during the last two weeks of October" and left it at that, people would just be anxious, instead of all of these questions and concerns over specific dates, and excitement would be happening over the electronic shipping info received, as opposed to worry that "OMG they are just sitting there, not even at the post office yet!" Anyway... my .02. Less is more in these instances.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the only reason I'm not stressing out is because they are still fulfilling normal orders, like someone else mentioned. It would be another story altogether if that wasn't even happening. Like others, I will probably end up skipping November if I haven't seen tracking/movement on all portions of my two months of paid subscription orders, but I am still in the thought process that they will arrive, I just don't know when. I don't think they're scamming anyone or are going to drop off, and I'm certainly not as frustrated as some, but I do think Bondi almost backed themselves into a corner with the outreach they have done... do it a little bit, and that's what everyone will expect, even when they have their hands full. I almost feel like if that had made their statement something along the lines of "There was a delay due to inferior product, and due to this delay, September and October boxes will be shipping in waves during the last two weeks of October" and left it at that, people would just be anxious, instead of all of these questions and concerns over specific dates, and excitement would be happening over the electronic shipping info received, as opposed to worry that "OMG they are just sitting there, not even at the post office yet!" Anyway... my .02. Less is more in these instances.
They aren't filling any orders since the beginning of sept.  I do not get a box and placed  and order and paid for it and it was not shipped and is not shipped. So to think they are filling normal orders is wrong. My friend has 2 orders that have not shipped either we do not have the monthly box. How can they try to get new customers when they have not filled any of there orders that's insane


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 22, 2013)

All you calm, collected, patient people have a lot of good points.  I'm notoriously impatient.  After my last mini-rant -- which I would've deleted had someone not already quoted it, no big deal -- I've decided that I'm done asking questions, either here on this board from helpful MUT members or of BNY, although I will lurk.  You're right in that answering questions takes away from presumed packing &amp; shipping.

So, yeah, I'm done.  I haven't used my $15 off voucher and don't intend to.  All my BNY items will get to me by the end of the week/month or they won't.  I have a query into my bank to find out my time limit for reversing charges on items ordered and not received.  I've read enough excuses and have seen enough red flags.  I don't need the stress.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 22, 2013)

@The Silver Nail -- I deleted the quote of your post, so go ahead and delete if you want.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They aren't filling any orders since the beginning of sept.  I do not get a box and placed  and order and paid for it and it was not shipped and is not shipped. So to think they are filling normal orders is wrong. My friend has 2 orders that have not shipped either we do not have the monthly box. How can they try to get new customers when they have not filled any of there orders that's insane
They are filling normal, non-sub orders. If you ordered something that is not a subscription at the beginning of September and have not received it, then you need to contact them. I placed a normal, non-subscription order mid-September and it arrived in 5 days.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

They just posted a picture of all of the packed boxes on Facebook a few minutes ago. For everyone who was looking for evidence.

Prepare yourself for the "I bet those are just empty boxes ARGHHH!!!!" people. =oP lol


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 22, 2013)

Photos of all the boxes packed and getting taped and shipped on Facebook...babies are on their way.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @The Silver Nail -- I deleted the quote of your post, so go ahead and delete if you want.
That's sweet of you, thanks.  It's no big deal.  I said it; it's there.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They aren't filling any orders since the beginning of sept.  I do not get a box and placed  and order and paid for it and it was not shipped and is not shipped. So to think they are filling normal orders is wrong. My friend has 2 orders that have not shipped either we do not have the monthly box. How can they try to get new customers when they have not filled any of there orders that's insane
They are filling normal, non-sub orders. If you ordered something that is not a subscription at the beginning of September and have not received it, then you need to contact them. I placed a normal, non-subscription order mid-September and it arrived in 5 days.

DousedinGin -- did you order colors from the Spring/Summer collection?  My understanding is that the Spring/Summer polishes were in stock.  But if sparklesgirl ordered colors from the Fall/Winter collection, those probably have not been sent.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are filling normal, non-sub orders. If you ordered something that is not a subscription at the beginning of September and have not received it, then you need to contact them. I placed a normal, non-subscription order mid-September and it arrived in 5 days.
I have contacted them many times.  My friends have contacted them too and they said that all shipping will take place this week.  I cannot believe you got something from them in sept. Maybe you ordered it the first week after that all shipping stopped. Plus they don't ans the phone or email takes a day or 2. They always tell me they are working on shipping orders. So I am shocked you got a shipment from them, I ordered one fall polish and  5 from the summer collection. If they don't  have enough man power to pack and ship things that's what temp agencies were made for. Hire people.as temps. I will just wait I am getting to the point I don't care anymore.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DousedinGin -- did you order colors from the Spring/Summer collection?  My understanding is that the Spring/Summer polishes were in stock.  But if sparklesgirl ordered colors from the Fall/Winter collection, those probably have not been sent.
I ordered from Spring/Summer. I read the e-mail that stated normal orders with Fall/Winter would ship with sub boxes and made the informed decision that I wanted polishes now, so I ordered accordingly.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have contacted them many times.  My friends have contacted them too and they said that all shipping will take place this week.  I cannot believe you got something from them in sept. Maybe you ordered it the first week after that all shipping stopped. Plus they don't ans the phone or email takes a day or 2. They always tell me they are working on shipping orders. So I am shocked you got a shipment from them
If you ordered from the Fall/Winter collection, those are shipping with subscription boxes, which they very plainly stated in an e-mail. I ordered from the Spring/Summer and received within 5 days. Not very shocking.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DousedinGin -- did you order colors from the Spring/Summer collection?  My understanding is that the Spring/Summer polishes were in stock.  But if sparklesgirl ordered colors from the Fall/Winter collection, those probably have not been sent.
I ordered from Spring/Summer. I read the e-mail that stated normal orders with Fall/Winter would ship with sub boxes and made the informed decision that I wanted polishes now, so I ordered accordingly.

That was kind of what I figured.  And maybe not everyone who placed an order in September twigged on to that, and perhaps didn't connect their one-time orders with the shipping of the sub boxes?


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They aren't filling any orders since the beginning of sept.  I do not get a box and placed  and order and paid for it and it was not shipped and is not shipped. So to think they are filling normal orders is wrong. My friend has 2 orders that have not shipped either we do not have the monthly box. How can they try to get new customers when they have not filled any of there orders that's insane

Sorry sparklesgirlxox you are misinformed. If your friend ordered from the Fall &amp; Winter collection, then correct she will not have received the order as our subscribers are our current priority. If however the orders are from the Spring &amp; Summer collection they have been shipping as usual. If you have further questions, you are very welcome to contact me directly - [email protected]


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 22, 2013)

> If you ordered from the Fall/Winter collection, those are shipping with subscription boxes, which they very plainly stated in an e-mail. I ordered from the Spring/Summer and received within 5 days. Not very shocking.


 I also ordered from the Spring/Summer collection a couple of weeks ago &amp; received it in 3 days.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was kind of what I figured.  And maybe not everyone who placed an order in September twigged on to that, and perhaps didn't connect their one-time orders with the shipping of the sub boxes?
Yeah I feel like if people read e-mails instead of skimming they might not be so worried but eh. I'm also neurotic when it comes to reading e-mails though. Everyone at my work always asks me questions about things in e-mails including my boss lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 22, 2013)

I do not blame them for the USPS tracking not updating. If I do not get the actual box soon I will be concerned.  I am actually pretty surprised we do not have our other tracking.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I had your patience. Had our past timelines not come and gone with excuses and excuses, I might still be more forgiving, but at this point, I'm not okay with giving my money to a company that hasn't yeilded any results or met any deadlines (even the ones that have been moved). If I get results by the end of this week, awesome!! But I can't just continue to blindly accept that they're going to get me my stuff when they said.
I would probably be a bit more concerned if I did not already have 20 Bondi polishes from their first month. So they have came through for me in the past. I do not think they are trying to screw anyone over.

I am pretty easy going when it comes to these kinds of things.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 22, 2013)

Many members of this group have been Bondi New York customers since we launched. You have shared in our success and in our failings. Hopefully we all agree that we produce a good quality product and for the most part our customer service is better than many of our competitors, be they polish subscriptions, beauty boxes or a general cosmetics company.

Customer service is one of the two pillars of our business next to producing a good quality product that lives up to the promises.

I can see that many of you are very frustrated and I understand this. There is plenty of misinformation being put out there which is only fueling peoples concerns about our business and our subscription box.

My team and I are not in the business of frustrating our customers to the point of dissatisfaction and upset. We want you to promptly receive your orders and to enjoy the product and share the experience.

We acknowledge that we have had issues and my team have worked tirelessly to meet deadlines that I have set and I am the person to blame when some of these deadlines have been missed.

That being said, we have made substantial headway on back logged subscriptions with boxes shipping out in waves. For those customers who have not received a tracking number for the September beauty gift, please email [email protected] where one of my team will be in touch.

September box tracking information has been going out and continues to go out. October box tracking information has started being sent out. Our back log will be cleared in time to be able to execute November promptly and restore the fast shipping that many of you have experienced from our firm.

I am aware that some tracking numbers have not yet updated. This is not unusual for USPS, I would expect to see packages being delivered or updated within a couple of days.

With all of the above being said, if you do not wish to wait, you are welcome to contact us to cancel your subscription and receive a full refund. This includes customers who pre-paid multiple months. We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received. If you have received a shipping notification for your box, we can still cancel your subscription and intercept the package.

To cancel your subscription and request a refund, please email [email protected] We will acknowledge your request within 24 hours and get this taken care of for you.

For those that are not canceling, below is a spoiler of one of the batches of boxes awaiting taping and collection






PS: If you have any questions or concerns, we're available on live chat on our website or you can email [email protected] or you can call us 1 (888) 548-2290.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

> > If you ordered from the Fall/Winter collection, those are shipping with subscription boxes, which they very plainly stated in an e-mail. I ordered from the Spring/Summer and received within 5 days. Not very shocking.
> 
> 
> I also ordered from the Spring/Summer collection a couple of weeks ago &amp; received it in 3 days.


 Ditto! And aside from overseas customers I'm probably one of the furthest from NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Btw, I just left a chat message and got a response in literally a few seconds.





Thanks for the update @bondinewyork!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking has not updated either but it is pretty common for my tracking to say electronic shipping until it hits my town and gets scanned. So I am not stressing over that. I am still pretty happy and confident I will get my tracking for my boxes at some point this week. If I do not, I will worry about it then. I choose to give Bondi the benefit of the doubt. It makes my daily life much less stressful. If it blows up in my face then lesson learned.

*So much more to worry and be angry about other than nail polish*. I may not be as thrilled as I was in the beginning but I am still OK with the circumstances.
I agree with this. Then again, I'm also a brand new subscriber and I might be a bit more angry/anxious if I had $40 in this sub instead of just $1.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Many members of this group have been Bondi New York customers since we launched. You have shared in our success and in our failings. Hopefully we all agree that we produce a good quality product and for the most part our customer service is better than many of our competitors, be they polish subscriptions, beauty boxes or a general cosmetics company.

Customer service is one of the two pillars of our business next to producing a good quality product that lives up to the promises.

I can see that many of you are very frustrated and I understand this. There is plenty of misinformation being put out there which is only fueling peoples concerns about our business and our subscription box.

My team and I are not in the business of frustrating our customers to the point of dissatisfaction and upset. We want you to promptly receive your orders and to enjoy the product and share the experience.

We acknowledge that we have had issues and my team have worked tirelessly to meet deadlines that I have set and I am the person to blame when some of these deadlines have been missed.

That being said, we have made substantial headway on back logged subscriptions with boxes shipping out in waves. For those customers who have not received a tracking number for the September beauty gift, please email [email protected] where one of my team will be in touch.

September box tracking information has been going out and continues to go out. October box tracking information has started being sent out. Our back log will be cleared in time to be able to execute November promptly and restore the fast shipping that many of you have experienced from our firm.

I am aware that some tracking numbers have not yet updated. This is not unusual for USPS, I would expect to see packages being delivered or updated within a couple of days.

With all of the above being said, if you do not wish to wait, you are welcome to contact us to cancel your subscription and receive a full refund. This includes customers who pre-paid multiple months. We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received. If you have received a shipping notification for your box, we can still cancel your subscription and intercept the package.

To cancel your subscription and request a refund, please email [email protected] We will acknowledge your request within 24 hours and get this taken care of for you.

For those that are not canceling, below is a spoiler of one of the batches of boxes awaiting taping and collection





PS: If you have any questions or concerns, we're available on live chat on our website or you can email [email protected] or you can call us 1 (888) 548-2290.

look at all those pretty boxes 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with this. Then again, I'm also a brand new subscriber and I might be a bit more angry/anxious if I had $40 in this sub instead of just $1.
I've got $56 in it and still not angry. It's annoying, but I feel like I knew what I was getting into with a new sub. It's the only one I have that's new and have purposefully not subscribed to new companies because of this, but really like their polish.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

I just requested a refund shortly before I read this thread and Richard's post.  And I'm fine with it.  As I said before, I don't even care about the polish anymore.  However, what is this supposed to mean:  "We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received." 

I paid for my August box and received it so that"s a big fat HUH???   My refund should be for September and an extra box  I paid for so what does August have to do with anything?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just requested a refund shortly before I read this thread and Richard's post.  And I'm fine with it.  As I said before, I don't even care about the polish anymore.  However, what is this supposed to mean:  "We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received." 

I paid for my August box and received it so that"s a big fat HUH???   My refund should be for September and an extra box  I paid for so what does August have to do with anything?
If you signed up for a 12 month sub, you would get a refund for 11 months, not 12, for example, since you would have received an August box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

> I just requested a refund shortly before I read this thread and Richard's post.Â  And I'm fine with it.Â  As I said before, I don't even care about the polish anymore.Â  However, what is this supposed to mean:Â  "We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received."Â  I paid for my August box and received it so that"s a big fat HUH???Â Â  My refund should be for September and an extra boxÂ  I paid for so what does August have to do with anything?


 this was if you have a 3 6 or 12 month sub. they were not allowed to cancel the first time that is why they got a free box AND $15 to spend in the store and month to month people just got $15 for sticking it out and not requesting a refund.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just requested a refund shortly before I read this thread and Richard's post.  And I'm fine with it.  As I said before, I don't even care about the polish anymore.  However, what is this supposed to mean:  "We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received." 

I paid for my August box and received it so that"s a big fat HUH???   My refund should be for September and an extra box  I paid for so what does August have to do with anything?

If you had a multiple month subscription they will refund you the un-shipped months minus the August box.  Before if you were a 3 month subscriber you couldn't get a partial refund.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you signed up for a 12 month sub, you would get a refund for 11 months, not 12, for example, since you would have received an August box.
Oh, duh me.  Sometimes I amaze my own self with my dumbassery.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

my question is if all of the september beauty gift and some of the september boxes have already been shipped how can they be intercepted if you cancel. I thought once you drop some thing at the post office that was it.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, duh me.  Sometimes I amaze my own self with my *dumbassery.*
LOL I really like that word.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

I would expect to get $21.98 back since I did use the voucher.  I'm debating whether or not i should keep the beauty gift simply because they've had my money for 2 months interest free.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, duh me.  Sometimes I amaze my own self with my dumbassery.
I just said to a coworker today, "It helps if I turn my brain on before I try to think!"


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

But I honestly don't believe the beauty gift actually shipped so I probably won"t get it as it will be intercepted off the skid in the packing area.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 22, 2013)

I do not understand why everyone is complaining so much. We asked for usps even though bondi didn't want to use them because of tracking issues so why is everyone surprised when it took days to update or was having tracking issues. We knew that we wouldn't be getting the polishes until the middle to end of this month so why is it such a big deal that the thousands of boxes to send out are taking a few days longer than quoted. The only reason bondi feels the need to give exact dates is because everyone keeps demanding more and more information. I don't think bondi has been shady at all and I have already gotten 3 polishes from the other collections and plenty of compensation for the extra months wait. I probably will not be checking this forum much anymore if you hate bondi so much then get a refund and just leave and let it go for awhile and see how it goes. It's a new subscription service not everything is going to be perfect.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not understand why everyone is complaining so much.
We asked for usps even though bondi didn't want to use them because of tracking issues so why is everyone surprised when it took days to update or was having tracking issues.
We knew that we wouldn't be getting the polishes until the middle to end of this month so why is it such a big deal that the thousands of boxes to send out are taking a few days longer than quoted.
The only reason bondi feels the need to give exact dates is because everyone keeps demanding more and more information.
I don't think bondi has been shady at all and I have already gotten 3 polishes from the other collections and plenty of compensation for the extra months wait.
I probably will not be checking this forum much anymore if you hate bondi so much then get a refund and just leave and let it go for awhile and see how it goes.
It's a new subscription service not everything is going to be perfect.




For reals.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 22, 2013)

Huh, I'm kinda at a loss for words after reading through this thread.  I really hope Bondi can pull it together.  I signed up back in August and got 2 boxes.  The credit card I paid with expired the end of August and after 2 or 3 weeks of calls, emails, and live chat attempts to update my card info I finally just gave up.  I really wanted a September box but now I'm actually kind of glad it turned out the way it did.  I don't think I could remain as calm and patient as most of you ladies!  That being said, I do really like the 7 or 8 Bondi polishes I have, and might sign up again if they can get on track in the next month or 2.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not understand why everyone is complaining so much.
We asked for usps even though bondi didn't want to use them because of tracking issues so why is everyone surprised when it took days to update or was having tracking issues.
We knew that we wouldn't be getting the polishes until the middle to end of this month so why is it such a big deal that the thousands of boxes to send out are taking a few days longer than quoted.
The only reason bondi feels the need to give exact dates is because everyone keeps demanding more and more information.
I don't think bondi has been shady at all and I have already gotten 3 polishes from the other collections and plenty of compensation for the extra months wait.
I probably will not be checking this forum much anymore if you hate bondi so much then get a refund and just leave and let it go for awhile and see how it goes.
It's a new subscription service not everything is going to be perfect.
I personally don't think it's that simple, it's been constant let downs and dissapointments. Bondi didn't have to set such specific deadlines just to keep not meeting them all over and over again. At the end of the day, it's not really about nail polish, it's about people's hard earned money and just like you have the right to think the complaints are not relevant, they have the right to complain because the money they gave the compay gave them the power to do so. Not trying to be rude, it's just my opinion .


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not understand why everyone is complaining so much.
We asked for usps even though bondi didn't want to use them because of tracking issues so why is everyone surprised when it took days to update or was having tracking issues.
We knew that we wouldn't be getting the polishes until the middle to end of this month so why is it such a big deal that the thousands of boxes to send out are taking a few days longer than quoted.
The only reason bondi feels the need to give exact dates is because everyone keeps demanding more and more information.
I don't think bondi has been shady at all and I have already gotten 3 polishes from the other collections and plenty of compensation for the extra months wait.
I probably will not be checking this forum much anymore if you hate bondi so much then get a refund and just leave and let it go for awhile and see how it goes.
It's a new subscription service not everything is going to be perfect.

To be fair 90% or more of us are not in any way being mean or hating on Bondi, they are frustrated. I keep hearing frustration at the unreasonableness of "hate" but I still don't get why - this thread has remained pretty level headed and reasonable. Now if you don't like all the frustration, fair enough. However, people are starting to get annoyed on the whole and I don't see how that's unreasonable. The most everyone has been saying is they expect to get their stuff before November window or they will skip/cancel. That is not horrible behavior. Maybe in avoiding FB I don't see the crazy but I also don't get why the shaming is directed at MUT. The past couple of days haven't been as exciting but I wouldn't say it's in any way gotten out of control. 

Also, I didn't comment on the shipping options before because I honestly don't know enough to say overall how Fedex compares to USPS. I mean for my area USPS knocks it out of the park 99% of the time so I defer to others. The majority of the women on this thread that answered said they preferred USPS but out of the 15,000 boxes (assume 10,000 subs?) going out I don't think a small number of people would influence shipping if they weren't already leaning towards staying. Saying "you guys asked for usps so deal with it" is not entirely true and it doesn't make this thread any happier. just my 2 cents


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 22, 2013)

This community is a way for people to share how they are feeling about a company. I appreciate hearing people opinions, good and bad. Especially with a company like Bondi who is active in this community, I think it is a great way to share what you love about them as well as what you would like to see improve.

If you came on here and read only good things about a subscription service, signed up for that service, and then found out they were behind on two months of delivery, wouldn't you find that a little strange? Sometimes companies make mistakes. Should we just ignore it and pretend everything is okay? I certainly don't think so! I would much rather see honest reviews than people sugar coating the situation. That way I know what I'm really getting myself into.

That's just my opinion though.

I also don't want to be rude. I just don't people to be discouraged about sharing their opinion just because it might be negative.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Agree with the past couple of posters. I don't see much hating going on here, just concern and a bit of frustration and I think it is totally acceptable for people to discuss both the positives and negatives. If this was any other sub on this forum, I'd expect the same - whether they were a new company or a well established one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

If it helps give anyone any peace of mind, I spoke to my father who has been a mailman for USPS for over 30 years and he says that if the package tracking number is on the USPS website, then they have actually received it. With the recent government shutdown, a lot of postal employees are furious and angry with the whole ordeal and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they are just being sluggish and lazy with scanning. In August when the first Bondi sub box went out, people starte receiving boxes before the post office even bothered scanning or updating the tracking numbers at all. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes arrive soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it helps give anyone any peace of mind, I spoke to my father who has been a mailman for USPS for over 30 years and he says that if the package tracking number is on the USPS website, then they have actually received it. With the recent government shutdown, a lot of postal employees are furious and angry with the whole ordeal and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they are just being sluggish and lazy with scanning. In August when the first Bondi sub box went out, people starte receiving boxes before the post office even bothered scanning or updating the tracking numbers at all. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes arrive soon!




That is my general experience with USPS. I get a lot of mail from Germany and usually it arrives (2 weeks of shipping!) before it has ever been updates. It updates lat in Newark when it arrives in the country and when USPS takes over from there it is somewhere los out there without shipping info although I asked USPS multiple times and they are supposed to scan it.

ANyhow, I do hope for everyone the boxes are coming soon because I am excited for some new nail polish to play with!

Regarding the discussion going on: I am quite enjoying it, keep it comming....now where did I put my popcorn?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it helps give anyone any peace of mind, I spoke to my father who has been a mailman for USPS for over 30 years and he says that if the package tracking number is on the USPS website, then they have actually received it. With the recent government shutdown, a lot of postal employees are furious and angry with the whole ordeal and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they are just being sluggish and lazy with scanning. In August when the first Bondi sub box went out, people starte receiving boxes before the post office even bothered scanning or updating the tracking numbers at all. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes arrive soon!




that's interesting, i've done trades with women who had labels pre-printed for me but told me they had not shipped it yet, and the tracking # would be recognized on the USPS site even though it had not been received by the USPS facility yet.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it helps give anyone any peace of mind, I spoke to my father who has been a mailman for USPS for over 30 years and he says that if the package tracking number is on the USPS website, then they have actually received it. With the recent government shutdown, a lot of postal employees are furious and angry with the whole ordeal and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they are just being sluggish and lazy with scanning. In August when the first Bondi sub box went out, people starte receiving boxes before the post office even bothered scanning or updating the tracking numbers at all. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes arrive soon!




that's interesting, i've done trades with women who had labels pre-printed for me but told me they had not shipped it yet, and the tracking # would be recognized on the USPS site even though it had not been received by the USPS facility yet.

Agreed.

From USPS' site directly:

Electronic Shipping Info Received The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 20, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. *This does not indicate receipt by the USPS* or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if/when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
Close this dialog window

Maintain Focus with this modal by pressing your space bar.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

The  government shutdown has no effect on the post office...at all...whatsoever.

I used to sell on ebay,  if I print a label but have not yet actually had it picked up, it shows exactly what mine showed.

*Not for nothing, and to further cement my belief the beauty gifts were not sent and still have not been sent, is that I got an email from bondi confirming the cancellation and impending cc refund of the 2 boxes AND the beauty gift.  So if that gift shipped 4 days ago, I wonder how they plan on cancelling delivery of it?  Yeah.  exactly.  It was never shipped.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With the recent government shutdown, a lot of postal employees are furious and angry with the whole ordeal and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they are just being sluggish and lazy with scanning. In August when the first Bondi sub box went out, people starte receiving boxes before the post office even bothered scanning or updating the tracking numbers at all. I'm sure we'll start seeing boxes arrive soon!







Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's interesting, i've done trades with women who had labels pre-printed for me but told me they had not shipped it yet, and the tracking # would be recognized on the USPS site even though it had not been received by the USPS facility yet.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 22, 2013)

> that's interesting,Â i've done trades with women who had labels pre-printed for me but told me they had not shipped it yet, and the tracking # would be recognized on the USPS site even though it had not been received by the USPS facility yet.


 I agree with this because I recently placed an order with an indie. company. She didn't process the order 4 days after. Then, she packed my order and put on USPS electronically updated. Waited one week until today (I guess she wanted to save a trip to the post office). Finally, the electronic information changed to 'received at the post office in her hometown'. Moments after that update; the lady just emailed me and informed me that she just dropped off my package. Like Richard said a wave of boxes going to USPS and it may be until midnight or tmrw until the tracking info. updated. I m really excited for this. I'm already forming my ideas and may end up order more in Nov.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 22, 2013)

honestly, it's not just about USPS getting the boxes - they also have to sort them. I used to work in a mail order pharmacy, and they actually started presorting themselves before sending to USPS because it saved them at least 3 days in the shipping process.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm just going off of what my father said   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He has, in previous experience, been wrong upon occasion! Haha! Donna, I did not say it effects the post office in general, I meant it effects their attitude, which I know for a fact it does. I know many postal workers who were furious regarding the whole ordeal and it very much effected work moral and willingness to be on top of their job performance. I've received countless packages from many different companies shipping through USPS that were never scanned for one reason or another.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The  government shutdown has no effect on the post office...at all...whatsoever.

During the shutdown I was so glad that the post office is independent and self-sufficient. Seriously if this in any way jeopardized mail I doubt it would have happened lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
During the shutdown I was so glad that the post office is independent and self-sufficient. Seriously if this in any way jeopardized mail I doubt it would have happened lol
Can you imagine all the subscription box followers on MUT not getting ANY boxes (besides the few that always ship out late anyway hahaha)??? There would have been an extra thread for it, I am sure.

Also, I don't really care how USPS does it - I am not there to see hwat is going on and work for neither company. I think everyone is just sharing their experiences and everyone is getting really frustrated (which is understandable). I am very impatient and ould be a little aggrevated about the September box, too. All together I just hope it all get's cleared out soo and we all have pretty new polish (or money back, whatever works for everyone).


----------



## kira685 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree with this because I recently placed an order with an indie. company. She didn't process the order 4 days after. Then, she packed my order and put on USPS electronically updated. Waited one week until today (I guess she wanted to save a trip to the post office). Finally, the electronic information changed to 'received at the post office in her hometown'. Moments after that update; the lady just emailed me and informed me that she just dropped off my package. Like Richard said a wave of boxes going to USPS and it may be until midnight or tmrw until the tracking info. updated. I m really excited for this. I'm already forming my ideas and may end up order more in Nov.
yeah i do agree with this.. even myself, i've printed shipping labels through paypal and they usually start showing as pre-shipment on the website after 24 hours (which is what my sept gift tracking shows) even if i haven't dropped it in the mail yet. i've been fine with waiting this whole time though, i used the $10 voucher to get Tavern on the for $2.50, then the $15 voucher to get Fool's and Lady Liberty for $1 and didn't have any issues receiving those in a timely fashion. I think if i hadn't received ANYTHING, i'd be more worried, but the whole thing seems consistent with there being issues with the Fall/Winter collection only. i feel like there were probably additional hiccups behind the scenes with the new boxes and beauty gifts, but i'd rather wait a little longer and be wowed than be impatient.. at least, that's what i keep telling myself! plus i need more polish like i need a hole in the head, so this whole process has actually been good for my wallet lol.. i just keep telling myself it's coming and it works to tide me over on impulse buys. i do understand the concern expressed by others, but that's what the refund option is for, and you can keep venting on MuT.. i'll read it or skim over it depending on my mood =)


----------



## theexxception (Oct 22, 2013)

I just thought it was odd that a lot of people were hearts and flowers and then two days later past the "date" they gave us and everyone is frustrated and now totally upset. That is what confused me. And I totally understands that people might want to skip or cancel until the kinks are worked out. I just don't understand the quick change in some peoples mind and calling bondi a shady scam.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just thought it was odd that a lot of people were hearts and flowers and then two days later past the "date" they gave us and everyone is frustrated and now totally upset. That is what confused me.
It's hardly everyone and "totally upset" is a bit of a stretch. Most of us are reasonably curious and a bit concerned about the (seemingly) constant delays, that is all. We have every right as customers to show that on a forum for the service itself. 

I think tone is often misrepresented online so a lot of the concerns are coming off as more than they are intending it to be from many of us, myself included.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 22, 2013)

> yeah i do agree with this.. even myself, i've printed shipping labels through paypal and they usually start showing as pre-shipment on the website after 24 hours (which is what my sept gift tracking shows) even if i haven't dropped it in the mail yet. i've been fine with waiting this whole time though, i used the $10 voucher to get Tavern on the for $2.50, then the $15 voucher to get Fool's and Lady Liberty for $1 and didn't have any issues receiving those in a timely fashion. I think if i hadn't received ANYTHING, i'd be more worried, but the whole thing seems consistent with there being issues with the Fall/Winter collection only. i feel like there were probably additional hiccups behind the scenes with the new boxes and beauty gifts, but i'd rather wait a little longer and be wowed than be impatient.. at least, that's what i keep telling myself!Â plus i need more polish like i need a hole in the head, so this whole process has actually been good for my wallet lol.. i just keep telling myself it's coming and it works to tide me over on impulse buys.Â i do understand the concern expressed by others, but that's what the refund option is for, and you can keep venting on MuT.. i'll read it or skim over it depending on my mood =)


 Well said


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have anxiety issues which can be rather severe. I had a major melt down about a year ago over something that upset me terribly and then my day just kept getting worse. I got so upset, angry and anxious and worked myself up so badly that I was physically ill for over a week. After that I try very hard not to let things bother me. This issue is not the same as the one last year, or in any way as upsetting. I guess I'm just sharing this experience because it has made me a much calmer and more patient person over all, so maybe that is why I'm not upset by this. But I do understand why some of us are frustrated and irritated, and it is good not to let those feelings bottle up, but to vent to the lovely ladies on MUT.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just thought it was odd that a lot of people were hearts and flowers and then two days later past the "date" they gave us and everyone is frustrated and now totally upset. That is what confused me.

And I totally understands that people might want to skip or cancel until the kinks are worked out.

I just don't understand the quick change in some peoples mind and calling bondi a shady scam.
I don't recall anyone here calling Bondi a "shady scam". That sounds more like a FB attitude to me, if anything, the ladies over here have been totally respectful and incredibly patient through the whole thing.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 22, 2013)

> I don't recall anyone here calling Bondi a "shady scam". That sounds more like a FB attitude to me, if anything, the ladies over here have been totally respectful and incredibly patient through the whole thing.Â


 I have for sure seen people say shady and that people think they won't follow through with excuse after excuse aka scam. I don't even read Facebook so I'm not confusing it. It just didn't make sense to me since we have been getting our polishes from the other collection just fine.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly would not have cancelled and requested a refund if I didn't feel that they are being dishonest about the beauty item having shipped when it's obvious, based on their ability to "cancel" shipment of mine immediately upon my request for a refund.  The blaming of lack of tracking updates on the post office when you haven't technically mailed the items is a lie and it's unethical.  I don't care what kind of problems they're having, telling the truth will not lose them customers but lying will.  At least they did me. 

I don't care if the polish is the best polish ever in the world, which I can't say it is based on the ones I have, but when a company lies to me, they lose my faith and my trust in them.  I'm sure you'll all find out exactly when the beauty items shipped when you see the dates on your packages.  If you are personally fine with it and don't care that they have continuously misrepresented themselves with dates and promises, then that's your prerogative, but for me it's a total deal breaker.  I was never a fangirl.  To me they were always a company I was doing business with not a person to be friends with.

We'll see what happens in the next 3 days as to whether or not my credit card is credited.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have for sure seen people say shady and that people think they won't follow through with excuse after excuse aka scam. I don't even read Facebook so I'm not confusing it.
It just didn't make sense to me since we have been getting our polishes from the other collection just fine.
I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have for sure seen people say shady and that people think they won't follow through with excuse after excuse aka scam. I don't even read Facebook so I'm not confusing it.
It just didn't make sense to me since we have been getting our polishes from the other collection just fine.
i just want to take a minute to defend everyone that has kept it cordial and not name called bondi or been rude to richard, or been rude to any other members in this thread. nobody has used the word shady to describe bondi. doing a search of the thread here reveals all of your posts that use the word shady, and then @barbyechick who said she DIDN'T think they were shady

everyone has a right to an opinion about the situation, whether anyone agrees with it or not, and i don't want anyone to feel discouraged from posting it.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just want to take a minute to defend everyone that has kept it cordial and not name called bondi or been rude to richard, or been rude to any other members in this thread. nobody has used the word shady to describe bondi. doing a search of the thread here reveals all of your posts that use the word shady, and then @barbyechick who said she DIDN'T think they were shady

everyone has a right to an opinion about the situation, whether anyone agrees with it or not, and i don't want anyone to feel discouraged from posting it.
^^^ THIS A MILLION TIMES. Thank you for wording it better than I could, I just didn't want it to seem like I was arguing with *theexxception, *I really wasn't, I just really don't agree that the complaints are exaggerated and unfounded. This forum is Candyland compared to the FB page and I think Richard knows this and I hope he appreciates it.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

So... I don't think I've been getting all of the status/updates emails.  I'm getting a September box, but I'm not an active subscriber (a kind soul gifted the box to me after I had to cancel my account). 

The only email I've gotten is one saying my beauty gift had shipped.  I didn't get any of the explanation emails.. and I wouldn't know what was going on at all if I didn't have this thread. I'm not sure if the lack of emails is because of my cancelled subscription.. But I dunno, I'd still like to be informed.  I guess I'm lookin' a gift horse in the mouth, here, but I just want to be able to follow along with what's happening.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

I looked through the face book page a bit. I know its a scary place. but not one single person has reported any up date of the beauty gift beyond electronic notice received. you would think one box some where would have gotten scanned between saturday and tuesday.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have for sure seen people say shady and that people think they won't follow through with excuse after excuse aka scam. I don't even read Facebook so I'm not confusing it.
It just didn't make sense to me since we have been getting our polishes from the other collection just fine.
i just want to take a minute to defend everyone that has kept it cordial and not name called bondi or been rude to richard, or been rude to any other members in this thread. nobody has used the word shady to describe bondi. doing a search of the thread here reveals all of your posts that use the word shady, and then @barbyechick who said she DIDN'T think they were shady

everyone has a right to an opinion about the situation, whether anyone agrees with it or not, and i don't want anyone to feel discouraged from posting it.

This is a direct quote from this thread:

*The longer this goes on the shadier Bondi appears to me.  It wouldn't be the first time a new sub box appeared only to disappear in short order after screwing people over.*

I'm not going to quote anyone because I am not trying to single anyone out, but it was definitely said.  If you do a search you will also see that Bondi was called "idiotic" for offering the $1 deal.  I totally get that people are frustrated, I'm not saying you shouldn't be.  But there have also been posts here that said a November billing email was sent out (to only 1 person?) and that Bondi is MIA and unreachable, which I tested myself today and found that was not true either.  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative (and to clarify, that's just my perception).


----------



## Little Apes (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm curious...I still haven't gotten a status update on my September polishes (I canceled October forward due to an issue with paying via Paypal). Last email I got was that my polishes are in the "Build Stage" haven't gotten an email regarding them being "Packed and Awaiting Collection". Also from the email "Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013...please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification."

Have you awesome ladies been getting tracking numbers or "Awaiting collection" emails?

Quick note about the thought that some people are over-reacting. Bondi is a company and in customer service perception is everything. I'm a customer, who was pretty chill until an issue unrelated to the shipping delays (or not delays depending on how you read the email?). I had an issue with payment that caused me to perceive the situation as this company does not value my business enough to meet self-imposed deadlines regarding my handing them money in return for goods. The problem has come where a company seems to have no issue receiving payment, of a much smaller quantity than I was paying, from _many _customers but not from me. One of the ones that was here at the start of the subscription. Who bought extra boxes. My $20 is not worth 700+ person's $1.

Is this precisely what's happening on their side? I don't know. Is this an issue of a small company having many, many customers and not being able to communicate effectively? Probably. But how I perceive it is that this small company is hungry, and that promotions and boxing 700+ more boxes is a more valuable place to put their time than to work out an issue that I reached out multiple times to work out.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a direct quote from this thread:

*The longer this goes on the shadier Bondi appears to me.  It wouldn't be the first time a new sub box appeared only to disappear in short order after screwing people over.*

I'm not going to quote anyone because I am not trying to single anyone out, but it was definitely said.  If you do a search you will also see that Bondi was called "idiotic" for offering the $1 deal.  I totally get that people are frustrated, I'm not saying you shouldn't be.  But there have also been posts here that said a November billing email was sent out (to only 1 person?) and that Bondi is MIA and unreachable, which I tested myself today and found that was not true either.  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative (and to clarify, that's just my perception).





I didn't want to call anyone out either but that post stuck out in my memory. 

I'll make my judgments after the November box ships, regardless if I skip or not. Especially since in my mind, if a company were doing something wrong, people wouldn't be getting their money back (and they are, and have).

I'm looking forward to my two beauty gifts and 9 polishes. Especially after the spoiler. I love nail art kits, and to think, we'll be among the first to try them since they just released. =o)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a direct quote from this thread:

*The longer this goes on the shadier Bondi appears to me.  It wouldn't be the first time a new sub box appeared only to disappear in short order after screwing people over.*

I'm not going to quote anyone because I am not trying to single anyone out, but it was definitely said.  If you do a search you will also see that Bondi was called "idiotic" for offering the $1 deal.  I totally get that people are frustrated, I'm not saying you shouldn't be.  But there have also been posts here that said a November billing email was sent out (to only 1 person?) and that *Bondi is MIA and unreachable, which I tested myself today and found that was not true either.*  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative (and to clarify, that's just my perception).




Everyone's own experience is different.

One of my friends saw through my facebook the $1 deal and has been trying for days to contact them asking what the cancellation policy is, she's probably smarter than I, because I didn't. She decided after trying to contact them every day with no response that it was a bad sign and didn't want to sub. Since she's not one of those people that joins hate groups on facebook and knows nothing about makeuptalk, or even Bondi for that matter, I know she didn't have anything to gain by telling me "wow i haven't been able to get a hold of these people what's up with that, i'm going to skip this one out." Frankly I didn't have much to say in their defense besides "I know they're really behind on orders and are playing catch up, that's probably why" which she didn't really take as a good sign either.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm just hoping I'll even get an email letting me know about Nov. selection window before I get charged.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative (and to clarify, that's just my perception).




I don't think the thread would've gone so on the negative side if the experience with Bondi itself hadn't gone so negative. The tone has changed because the company has not met all the promises made to all of these patient and wonderful ladies.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a direct quote from this thread:

*The longer this goes on the shadier Bondi appears to me.  It wouldn't be the first time a new sub box appeared only to disappear in short order after screwing people over.*

I'm not going to quote anyone because I am not trying to single anyone out, but it was definitely said.  If you do a search you will also see that Bondi was called "idiotic" for offering the $1 deal.  I totally get that people are frustrated, I'm not saying you shouldn't be.  But there have also been posts here that said a November billing email was sent out (to only 1 person?) and that Bondi is MIA and unreachable, which I tested myself today and found that was not true either.  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative (and to clarify, that's just my perception).




All of those things were said by me and I stand behind my words so singling me out doesn't offend me.

_Appears to me_...that's not me saying Bondi is a big old shady scammer from hell!!!  banbanban!!!  It's me saying the longer it goes on, the shadier it appears...TO ME.  Not everyone shares my view and I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I said a company with 4 or 5 employees (I still have no idea how many employees bondi has) is idiotic to take on more orders when they have (supposedly) 15000 boxes to ship.  And seriously, if my husband and kids and I tried to ship 15000 boxes, you'd get them next year.  Mid next year.  And I have 2 more kids than they do employees.  So yeah, it's idiotic and I will always think it's idiotic.

You left out the part where I said I believe they're liars as well.

All of this is my opinion.  It's okay if it's not yours or any other person's opinion.  It's the way I feel.  My frustration level was very high and probably will be until I see my credit card refunded.

Now, after all of the stuff I've said, my daughter got in on the dollar box even though I told her I am very unsure of this company.  She's 23, she never listens to her mother.  She's only used my Blue Skies but she liked it.  She also subscribes to Julep, and I despise that company for things it actually did to me.  My reaction to bondi is pre-emptive so I don't suffer a repeat of what I suffered at the hand of julep.  She still subscribes because she has her own mind and can make her own decisions just as everyone here can and will.  I do not suffer under any delusion that I am going to change minds....and I have never tried to change minds...I'm just stating my opinions and concerns.

Anyway, don't ever worry about calling me out if you want/need or have concerns with what I say.  I know I'm a big mouth and I don't think you'd ever meet a more self-aware person than me.  I know all of my character flaws intimately and I know I can be very hard to take when I get going with some deeply held belief/opinion.  I can be mean and I know it, but I like to think I'm pretty articulate, pragmatic and logical...and not unreasonable.  And above all, I will always own my words and actions.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now, after all of the stuff I've said, my daughter got in on the dollar box even though I told her I am very unsure of this company.  *She's 23, she never listens to her mother.*  She's only used my Blue Skies but she liked it.  She also subscribes to Julep, and I despise that company for things it actually did to me.  My reaction to bondi is pre-emptive so I don't suffer a repeat of what I suffered at the hand of julep.  She still subscribes because she has her own mind and can make her own decisions just as everyone here can and will.  I do not suffer under any delusion that I am going to change minds....and I have never tried to change minds...I'm just stating my opinions and concerns.
Ok, so I'm not the only 23 year old who doesn't listen to my mother? Whew. 





Though, I'm slowly realising more now that she's always right, so the first step is admitting it right?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of those things were said by me and I stand behind my words so singling me out doesn't offend me.

_Appears to me_...that's not me saying Bondi is a big old shady scammer from hell!!!  banbanban!!!  It's me saying the longer it goes on, the shadier it appears...TO ME.  Not everyone shares my view and I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I said a company with 4 or 5 employees (I still have no idea how many employees bondi has) is idiotic to take on more orders when they have (supposedly) 15000 boxes to ship.  And seriously, if my husband and kids and I tried to ship 15000 boxes, you'd get them next year.  Mid next year.  And I have 2 more kids than they do employees.  So yeah, it's idiotic and I will always think it's idiotic.

You left out the part where I said I believe they're liars as well.

All of this is my opinion.  It's okay if it's not yours or any other person's opinion.  It's the way I feel.  My frustration level was very high and probably will be until I see my credit card refunded.

Now, after all of the stuff I've said, my daughter got in on the dollar box even though I told her I am very unsure of this company.  She's 23, she never listens to her mother.  She's only used my Blue Skies but she liked it.  She also subscribes to Julep, and I despise that company for things it actually did to me.  My reaction to bondi is pre-emptive so I don't suffer a repeat of what I suffered at the hand of julep.  She still subscribes because she has her own mind and can make her own decisions just as everyone here can and will.  I do not suffer under any delusion that I am going to change minds....and I have never tried to change minds...I'm just stating my opinions and concerns.

Anyway, don't ever worry about calling me out if you want/need or have concerns with what I say.  I know I'm a big mouth and I don't think you'd ever meet a more self-aware person than me.  I know all of my character flaws intimately and I know I can be very hard to take when I get going with some deeply held belief/opinion.  I can be mean and I know it, but I like to think I'm pretty articulate, pragmatic and logical...and not unreasonable.  And above all, I will always own my words and actions.

I don't know why but your post just made me smile and laugh. I guess you just reminded me of my mom's many friends who I find incredibly blunt and always entertaining (I mean that in a good way, not condescending lol). I can always admire the openness at the least.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

I do have some positive things to say about Bondi! I emailed them a couple days ago and asked if I could skip November, and they responded today and said yes. I know it's not really a big deal, but at least it's something


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I'm not the only 23 year old who doesn't listen to my mother? Whew. 





Though, I'm slowly realising more now that she's always right, so the first step is admitting it right?
We have a thing where I start out by saying "and I'm right, because".....and they (including my husband) respond with "you're always right."  So I'm all, "Well, why don't you ever friggin' listen???!!"

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know why but your post just made me smile and laugh. I guess you just reminded me of my mom's many friends who I find incredibly blunt and always entertaining (I mean that in a good way, not condescending lol). I can always admire the openness at the least.
I'm 50.  I always say I'm going to be one of those withered crones sitting in my rocking chair on the porch, waving my cane and yelling, "You kids get out of my yard!"  and not letting them have their baseballs back.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One of my friends saw through my facebook the $1 deal and has been trying for days to contact them asking what the cancellation policy is, she's probably smarter than I, because I didn't. She decided after trying to contact them every day with no response that it was a bad sign and didn't want to sub. Since she's not one of those people that joins hate groups on facebook and knows nothing about makeuptalk, or even Bondi for that matter, I know she didn't have anything to gain by telling me "wow i haven't been able to get a hold of these people what's up with that, i'm going to skip this one out." Frankly I didn't have much to say in their defense besides "I know they're really behind on orders and are playing catch up, that's probably why" which she didn't really take as a good sign either.
Totally.  I just thought it was worth pointing out.  Maybe I caught them at just the right time, who knows.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of those things were said by me and I stand behind my words so singling me out doesn't offend me.

_Appears to me_...that's not me saying Bondi is a big old shady scammer from hell!!!  banbanban!!!  It's me saying the longer it goes on, the shadier it appears...TO ME.  Not everyone shares my view and I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I said a company with 4 or 5 employees (I still have no idea how many employees bondi has) is idiotic to take on more orders when they have (supposedly) 15000 boxes to ship.  And seriously, if my husband and kids and I tried to ship 15000 boxes, you'd get them next year.  Mid next year.  And I have 2 more kids than they do employees.  So yeah, it's idiotic and I will always think it's idiotic.

You left out the part where I said I believe they're liars as well.

All of this is my opinion.  It's okay if it's not yours or any other person's opinion.  It's the way I feel.  My frustration level was very high and probably will be until I see my credit card refunded.

Now, after all of the stuff I've said, my daughter got in on the dollar box even though I told her I am very unsure of this company.  She's 23, she never listens to her mother.  She's only used my Blue Skies but she liked it.  She also subscribes to Julep, and I despise that company for things it actually did to me.  My reaction to bondi is pre-emptive so I don't suffer a repeat of what I suffered at the hand of julep.  She still subscribes because she has her own mind and can make her own decisions just as everyone here can and will.  I do not suffer under any delusion that I am going to change minds....and I have never tried to change minds...I'm just stating my opinions and concerns.

Anyway, don't ever worry about calling me out if you want/need or have concerns with what I say.  I know I'm a big mouth and I don't think you'd ever meet a more self-aware person than me.  I know all of my character flaws intimately and I know I can be very hard to take when I get going with some deeply held belief/opinion.  I can be mean and I know it, but I like to think I'm pretty articulate, pragmatic and logical...and not unreasonable.  And above all, I will always own my words and actions.
Thanks Donna.  I know there are all different kinds of opinions here and just wanted to point out the 'shady' reference without putting you on the defensive. I realize it was your personal opinion and don't have any problem with you expressing it.  We all have our own viewpoints and backgrounds supporting our perceptions.

I just can't hold it against Bondi when I have seen no evidence of _intent_ to disrupt the shipping process as previously communicated to us.  Yes, we don't know the whole story of the past week but I can tell they are trying to do what they said they would do.  I know I am more forgiving than most.  In fact, just today I told an attorney I work with that I would have their project ready in 30 minutes.  In actuality it took 4 more hours.  I work in litigation so no one thinks anything of things like this.  Schedules and deadlines are arbitrary because everything is constantly changing.  But, for the same reason "second week in October" means nothing to me, it means everything to someone else.  I get that and that's totally fair.  If it didn't, we'd all be robots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally.  I just thought it was worth pointing out.  Maybe I caught them at just the right time, who knows.
Definitely wouldn't be the first time I've seen that happen. I want to find out if they ever got back to her anyway, since I really didn't know what the cancellation policy for the $1 boxes was (i saw one screenshot here of a swap group post regarding it, but honestly if it's not from a source i don't trust then i'm not even going to pay attention).


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely wouldn't be the first time I've seen that happen. I want to find out if they ever got back to her anyway, since I really didn't know what the cancellation policy for the $1 boxes was (i saw one screenshot here of a swap group post regarding it, but honestly if it's not from a source i don't trust then i'm not even going to pay attention).
Well, with all my complaints about Bondi, receiving prompt replies from them has never been one of them.  I've gotten emails from them within a matter of hours when I've contacted them or left a message in chat.


----------



## Leafy (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All, I spent the last 24 hours catching up on the rest of the September thread and then the October thread.  I thought by now someone would have received their polish!  I heard about Bondi after the Glossybox drama and it has such rave reviews I've been considering ordering.  The $1 promo is awesome but the lack of anyone receiving their Sept or Oct boxes had me a bit leery....  Is anyone's September tracking active?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm not going to quote anyone because I am not trying to single anyone out, but it was definitely said.  If you do a search you will also see that Bondi was called "idiotic" for offering the $1 deal.  I totally get that people are frustrated, I'm not saying you shouldn't be.  But there have also been posts here that said a November billing email was sent out (to only 1 person?) and that Bondi is MIA and unreachable, which I tested myself today and found that was not true either.  I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but *I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative* (and to clarify, that's just my perception).




Yup, I'm quite tired of the negativity and name-calling.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I agree, lets discuss the good, the bad and the ugly but *I can't help but notice a lot of 'regulars' have left this thread ever since it got so negative* (and to clarify, that's just my perception).




Yup, I'm quite tired of the negativity and name-calling.


Not to be a jerk, but I've actually posted two or three times now asking questions and trying to talk about what's currently going on with Bondi, and every single time my posts have been overlooked because everyone is talking about Bondi drama. I've been mostly avoiding this thread because I really just don't care who thinks what Richard had for breakfast is shady and who thinks that person is shady for calling someone's cereal shady or whose mom's actual name is Shady McShaderson. 

I mean, I get that people want to voice their opinions, but maybe there could be a separate thread for that?  'Cos it doesn't seem like this is very on-topic for the October box..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not to be a jerk, but I've actually posted two or three times now *asking questions and trying to talk about what's currently going on with Bondi*, and every single time my posts have been overlooked because everyone is talking about Bondi drama. I've been mostly avoiding this thread because I really just don't care who thinks what Richard had for breakfast is shady and who thinks that person is shady for calling someone's cereal shady or whose mom's actual name is Shady McShaderson. 

*I mean, I get that people want to voice their opinions, but maybe there could be a separate thread for that?  'Cos it doesn't seem like this is very on-topic for the October box.. *
Honestly, it's probably because either a) people don't fully know what's going on aside from what richard posts here and what's seen on facebook and B) what you're seeing right now is all that's really going on with Bondi currently.

i feel like right now this topic is just a big boat that's kinda rocking back and forth in one spot and once there's some updates (either tracking #s updating or boxes showing up, shoot even some swatches getting posted?) then the boat will start moving again. people can only fantasize and hypothetically talk about what color they're getting in the mail for so long.

And since everything that's going on is related to the October box, it kinda qualifies as on topic I feel like.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 22, 2013)

@kawaiimeows I'm dying over your new avatar because my daughter, the 23 year old who never listens to me, bought me a pair of fuzzy jammy bottoms with Hello Kitty on them as a surprise tonight!  Cutest things ever.  She might not listen but she's the most thoughtful kid ever...takes after her mommy lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Yup, I'm quite tired of the negativity and name-calling.


 Sadly, me, too. And FB, too.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sadly, me, too. And FB, too.
Whatever negativity is here, it's 90000000000000 times worse on facebook.  This thread is downright pleasant compared to the crap on bondi's fb page.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kawaiimeows I'm dying over your new avatar because my daughter, the 23 year old who never listens to me, bought me a pair of fuzzy jammy bottoms with Hello Kitty on them as a surprise tonight!  Cutest things ever.  She might not listen but she's the most thoughtful kid ever...takes after her mommy lol.
@DonnaD We might be distant relatives.

But seriously it always makes me happy when grown women love hello kitty, I feel a little less lame having hello kitty office supplies, pajamas, coffee cups, you name it....


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Whatever negativity is here, it's 90000000000000 times worse on facebook.Â  This thread is downright pleasant compared to the crap on bondi's fb page.


 I believe you. I used to enjoy reading Bondi's FB page until the sub service started then all of sudden; what's going on?! So then I just had to stay away and only check for updates because sometimes their updates doesn't show up on my newsfeed in mobile version so I have to switch to get on browser to see newsfeed. Here on MUT, it's not too bad but I am more interested in pleasant talks about polish colors and sharing manicures which angi just started a new forum under nail talk. The members I knew haven't been here lately so it's like mmm kinda changing the tunes. I'm not very good expressing my opinions and not following thru conversations because some are kinda are hard to understand and too many posts to read on while I'm cooking, running errands, etc. On the positive side, I feel bad for Richard but you know this is business. Been there and done that. I'm not frustrated or complaining because you know that's business. My dad ran a bunch of businesses. My mom worked for UPS international dept customer service. She had accounts with Amazon, Nike, Doc Martens, etc for nearly 20 years. She used to come home from work and tell me stories on how customers are well I won't say much bec I don't wanna drama here haha. My Aunt worked for USPS as a carrier for 30+ years and heard her stories about her job. So I'm just like it's the way it is. I know most don't agree with me.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She used to come home from work and tell me stories on how customers are well I won't say much bec I don't wanna drama here haha. My Aunt worked for USPS as a carrier for 30+ years and heard her stories about her job. So I'm just like it's the way it is. I know most don't agree with me.

I work retail. I agree with you. Customers are the worst. Lol. People treat employees of companies so poorly, and treat them as if everything is their decision. I know the situation is different with Richard since he's the CEO lol but in general... very frustrating. Sometimes I just want to speak out to customers and let them know how ridiculous they are being. But I need my job, so I just tune them out til they're done and resolve whatever it is however I can if I can. Lol


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I work retail. I agree with you. Customers are the worst. Lol. People treat employees of companies so poorly, and treat them as if everything is their decision. I know the situation is different with Richard since he's the CEO lol but in general... very frustrating. Sometimes I just want to speak out to customers and let them know how ridiculous they are being. But I need my job, so I just tune them out til they're done and resolve whatever it is however I can if I can. Lol
I worked in my sister's little store years ago.  When it became common to card for cigarettes, people would lose their minds like it was my idea and not a town requirement.  One guy, a grown man older than I was, threw a can of worms at me.  For real.  He left the store, got a can of worms and came back to throw them at me.

Me?  I hated working in CS but I am a horrible customer myself.  I'm one of those people who can never find anything, witch over coupons, crab about sales, never can find my wallet and generally totally annoying.  I would kill me if I had to wait on me.  I do not kid.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I worked in my sister's little store years ago.  When it became common to card for cigarettes, people would lose their minds like it was my idea and not a town requirement.  One guy, a grown man older than I was, threw a can of worms at me.  For real.  He left the store, got a can of worms and came back to throw them at me.

Me?  I hated working in CS but I am a horrible customer myself.  I'm one of those people who can never find anything, witch over coupons, crab about sales, never can find my wallet and generally totally annoying.  I would kill me if I had to wait on me.  I do not kid.
Hahaha omg a can of worms... what the... people. That's terrible, but sounds like you can laugh at it now. Hopefully they didn't do damage!

I had a woman call my store, curse me out, I mean seriously berate me, one of the worst ones I've ever had, and it was during the thick of the holiday season and I'd already dealt with another very impatient/grumpy person earlier and I totally lost it when I figured out she called the wrong company and yelled "YOU CALLED THE WRONG PLACE!" and hung up on her. She came in that very day a couple hours later, and apologized for being a b (her word, she used the full word) and insisted on giving me a hug. It was nice. Kind of a reminder that we all go through bad days, and it was a snapshot in time she was not proud of. But man.... those experiences still suck, and apologies are the exception, not the rule. 

I have had incidences where OTHER customers have called the police. I really don't think people understand just how badly retail employees get treated. lol


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 23, 2013)

There are people complaining about Bondi here and then there's people complaining about people complaining about Bondi. It's complainception!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> There are people complaining about Bondi here and then there's people complaining about people complaining about Bondi. It's complainception!Â :icon_lol:


 Bahahhah a!!!! I like this!!!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

> There are people complaining about Bondi here and then there's people complaining about people complaining about Bondi. It's complainception!Â :icon_lol:


 lol!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 23, 2013)

On-topic, still reading this thread looking for the first reports of tracking for the September boxes... (because I don't have mine....)


----------



## Londena (Oct 23, 2013)

I just wish we knew more about where they are in the process. My beautygift has apparantly shipped, although the tracking info still only says 'Electronic Shipping Info Received'.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* 

  I worked in my sister's little store years ago.  When it became common to card for cigarettes, people would lose their minds like it was my idea and not a town requirement.  One guy, a grown man older than I was, threw a can of worms at me.  For real.  He left the store, got a can of worms and came back to throw them at me.

Me?  I hated working in CS but I am a horrible customer myself.  I'm one of those people who can never find anything, witch over coupons, crab about sales, never can find my wallet and generally totally annoying.  I would kill me if I had to wait on me.  I do not kid.
While I may not agree with everything you say, I completely agree with your total and complete honesty (even with yourself)!

I had to laugh at the worm story although I'm sure it wasn't funny in the moment.

I'm not a people person, lol. This why I say I'm an accountant, not a nurse like I had thought of pursuing a bunch of years ago. I go to my office, I crunch numbers and I rarely have to talk to people. Score!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 23, 2013)

> While I may not agree with everything you say, I completely agree with your total and complete honesty (even with yourself)! I had to laugh at the worm story although I'm sure it wasn't funny in the moment. I'm not a people person, lol. This why I say I'm an accountant, not a nurse like I had thought of pursuing a bunch of years ago. I go to my office, I crunch numbers and I rarely have to talk to people. Score!


 I'm like you- a # cruncher. I work at a doctors office- billing &amp; insurance- and with all of the stuff going on with the ACA, you better believe there are some crabby ass people blaming me for things I have absolutely no control over. I also live in an extremely red state, so everything that is going on in the world that is negative is absolutely the President's fault. Not to get political, but it drives me nuts! Especially when 99% of the complaints about the ACA come from people on Medicare &amp; Social Security.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess it's all good and well that all my pretty polishes are delayed.  My nails were looking soooo good up until last week, and suddenly if I look at them wrong, they break.  Now they're super short and I want cry!  I'm not sure what's wrong with me because my face has been breaking out like crazy too for the last couple of weeks.  I guess I will find out when I go in for my physical next month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 23, 2013)

> I guess it's all good and well that all my pretty polishes are delayed.Â  My nails were looking soooo good up until last week, and suddenly if I look at them wrong, they break.Â  Now they're super short and I want cry!Â  I'm not sure what's wrong with me because my face has been breaking out like crazy too for the last couple of weeks.Â  I guess I will find out when I go in for my physical next month.Â


 Thats me exactly. Except for me when one breaks I obsessively bite them all down because I can't stand them being uneven. Its torture.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I honestly would not have cancelled and requested a refund if I didn't feel that they are being dishonest about the beauty item having shipped when it's obvious, based on their ability to "cancel" shipment of mine immediately upon my request for a refund.  The blaming of lack of tracking updates on the post office when you haven't technically mailed the items is a lie and it's unethical.  I don't care what kind of problems they're having, telling the truth will not lose them customers but lying will.  At least they did me. 

I don't care if the polish is the best polish ever in the world, which I can't say it is based on the ones I have, but when a company lies to me, they lose my faith and my trust in them.  I'm sure you'll all find out exactly when the beauty items shipped when you see the dates on your packages.  If you are personally fine with it and don't care that they have continuously misrepresented themselves with dates and promises, then that's your prerogative, but for me it's a total deal breaker.  I was never a fangirl.  To me they were always a company I was doing business with not a person to be friends with.

We'll see what happens in the next 3 days as to whether or not my credit card is credited.
Because USPS packages are tracked, it makes it possible to reverse them even when they are en route. If a mail carrier scans the package before the point of dropping it at your door (this would be done to change the package tracking to 'delivered'), they can be informed that the package is not to be delivered, they can not drop it off, right at your door, and it can be returned to the company. Technology is a cool thing.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thats me exactly. Except for me when one breaks I obsessively bite them all down because I can't stand them being uneven. Its torture.
Actually, we're exactly alike.  If a nail breaks while I'm at work or anywhere else that I can't immediately trim them down, I will end up biting them down to make them more even until I can actually trim/file them like they should be!  I've never denied being at least a little OCD, LOL!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay guys, I finally have something that may support Bondi's claims that the Sept. beauty gifts really have shipped, even though the tracking numbers aren't updating.  I ordered an item from Amazon.com that shipped via USPS.  According to Amazon's tracking info, the item arrived at my local post office this morning.  However, if you copy the tracking number from Amazon and paste it into the USPS tracking module, it says "Pre-shipment" and "Electronic Shipping Info Received".  Very strange, but it could be a USPS system issue.  Maybe, maybe not, but I just wanted to share this to possibly alleviate some of the "anxiety" many of us have been experiencing.  (I use that term very loosely, because I have experience REAL anxiety, and this is nothing of the sort!)


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> Okay guys, I finally have something that may support Bondi's claims that the Sept. beauty gifts really have shipped, even though the tracking numbers aren't updating.Â  I ordered an item from Amazon.com that shipped via USPS.Â  According to Amazon's tracking info, the item arrived at my local post office this morning.Â  However, if you copy the tracking number from Amazon and paste it into the USPS tracking module, it says "Pre-shipment" and "Electronic Shipping Info Received".Â  Very strange, but it could be a USPS system issue.Â  Maybe, maybe not, but I just wanted to share this to possibly alleviate some of the "anxiety" many of us have been experiencing.Â  (I use that term very loosely, because I have experience REAL anxiety, and this is nothing of the sort!)


 Strange, but good to know !!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Little Apes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious...I still haven't gotten a status update on my September polishes (I canceled October forward due to an issue with paying via Paypal). Last email I got was that my polishes are in the "Build Stage" haven't gotten an email regarding them being "Packed and Awaiting Collection". Also from the email "Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013...please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification."

Have you awesome ladies been getting tracking numbers or "Awaiting collection" emails?
I may or may not be awesome, but no, I have not gotten a single "Packed and Awaiting Collection" email and today is the 23rd.  The only communication from BNY in the last week was an email on the 18th telling me my Sept. beauty gift had shipped.  In the body of the email the shipping date was actually given as the 19th and the tracking email via USPS still only says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a date of 10/20.

If the September beauty gifts indeed shipped out on the 19th or 20th I would certainly expect some people on the east coast to have gotten them already, with a lot more today.  I'm in the western U.S.

Lest everyone think that the USPS (which I will admit can have problems) is never doing its job any more, I ordered some polish from an online store and yesterday when the order went through, the USPS tracking went from "Acceptance" to "Dispatched to Sort Facility" to "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a projected delivery date in a matter of HOURS.  This morning the tracking has been updated and now shows those three stages PLUS "Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility" and "Depart USPS Sort Facility."  I'm tired of hearing the post office blamed for everything in this brouhaha.

Finally, per advice from more than one person on this board, I've contacted my bank about the time limit on my credit card for disputing charges if the need arises.  I have two weeks left to dispute the September charges, so fingers crossed that I will receive my two September boxes by then.  (Your bank terms may vary.)

Hopefully you found this post of mine calm and non-name-calling.  ;-)  I said I wouldn't ask any more questions but didn't say I wouldn't post at all!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I guess it's all good and well that all my pretty polishes are delayed.Â  My nails were looking soooo good up until last week, and suddenly if I look at them wrong, they break.Â  Now they're super short and I want cry!Â  I'm not sure what's wrong with me because my face has been breaking out like crazy too for the last couple of weeks.Â  I guess I will find out when I go in for my physical next month.Â


 Same here! But I know the reason for my crappy nails and icky skin. Why can't I ever get a pregnancy glow?


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> I may or may not be awesome, but no, I have not gotten a single "Packed and Awaiting Collection" email and today is the 23rd.Â  The only communication from BNY in the last week was an email on the 18th telling me my Sept. beauty gift had shipped.Â  In the body of the email the shipping date was actually given as the 19th and the tracking email via USPS still only says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a date of 10/20. If the September beauty gifts indeed shipped out on the 19th or 20th I would certainly expect some people on the east coast to have gotten them already, with a lot more today.Â  I'm in the western U.S. Lest everyone think that the USPS (which I will admit can have problems) is never doing its job any more, I ordered some polish from an online store and yesterday when the order went through, the USPS tracking went from "Acceptance" to "Dispatched to Sort Facility" to "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a projected delivery date in a matter of HOURS.Â  This morning the tracking has been updated and now shows those three stages PLUS "Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility" and "Depart USPS Sort Facility."Â  I'm tired of hearing the post office blamed for everything in this brouhaha. Finally, per advice from more than one person on this board, I've contacted my bank about the time limit on my credit card for disputing charges if the need arises.Â  I have two weeks left to dispute the September charges, so fingers crossed that I will receive my two September boxes by then.Â  (Your bank terms may vary.) Hopefully you found this post of mine calm and non-name-calling.Â  ;-)Â  I said I wouldn't ask any more questions but didn't say I wouldn't post at all!


 Just so you know, I've found all of your posts on this matter very reasonable, and I've agreed with your points. I don't think that you've ever been uncalm. Or whatever. Lol. Point is, please don't change !! You frequently echo what's going on in my head and it helps me believe I'm not crazy. Lol


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! But I know the reason for my crappy nails and icky skin. Why can't I ever get a pregnancy glow?
Uhoh, I didn't think that could be the reason...how soon can that start to happen?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just so you know, I've found all of your posts on this matter very reasonable, and I've agreed with your points. I don't think that you've ever been uncalm. Or whatever. Lol. Point is, please don't change !! You frequently echo what's going on in my head and it helps me believe I'm not crazy. Lol
Awww, thanks!!  I'd be the first to admit I'm extremely impatient, but neither of us is crazy!  :-D


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not be awesome, but no, I have not gotten a single "Packed and Awaiting Collection" email and today is the 23rd.  The only communication from BNY in the last week was an email on the 18th telling me my Sept. beauty gift had shipped.  In the body of the email the shipping date was actually given as the 19th and the tracking email via USPS still only says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a date of 10/20.

If the September beauty gifts indeed shipped out on the 19th or 20th I would certainly expect some people on the east coast to have gotten them already, with a lot more today.  I'm in the western U.S.

Lest everyone think that the USPS (which I will admit can have problems) is never doing its job any more, I ordered some polish from an online store and yesterday when the order went through, the USPS tracking went from "Acceptance" to "Dispatched to Sort Facility" to "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a projected delivery date in a matter of HOURS.  This morning the tracking has been updated and now shows those three stages PLUS "Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility" and "Depart USPS Sort Facility."  I'm tired of hearing the post office blamed for everything in this brouhaha.

Finally, per advice from more than one person on this board, I've contacted my bank about the time limit on my credit card for disputing charges if the need arises.  I have two weeks left to dispute the September charges, so fingers crossed that I will receive my two September boxes by then.  (Your bank terms may vary.)

Hopefully you found this post of mine calm and non-name-calling.  ;-)  I said I wouldn't ask any more questions but didn't say I wouldn't post at all!

Although my previous post may seem to indicate otherwise, I do agree with you on your comments about USPS.  I recently started selling on eBay, and I have been very impressed with how quickly the tracking information updates and you just can't beat their 2-day priority service! 

I also agree that east coasters should start receiving the beauty gifts today, if they were delivered to USPS even as late as Monday. I wonder why no one on MUT has posted that they've received a shipping notice for the September box, if they have already started shipping them.  I guess I'm still cautiously optimistic, but on the verge of total frustration.  I really don't care that the polish is late, and I'd rather wait than receive inferior products, but I am concerned about the apparent inconsistencies (in my opinion....could just be a misunderstanding) in the information I've been reading.  I just hope my gut feelings are totally wrong, because I really do love the products and have had a very favorable impression of the company up until very recently (It's still somewhat favorable). 

Bottom line, I agree with pretty much everything you've said and I don't think you've said anything "ugly" or out-of-line.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think you can compare selling on ebay and indie polish orders to Bondi in this situation. I doubt that either are shipping the same number of boxes. I have had the same issue that Andi B mentioned earlier with Amazon.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 23, 2013)

> I'm like you- a # cruncher. I work at a doctors office- billing &amp; insurance- and with all of the stuff going on with the ACA, you better believe there are some crabby ass people blaming me for things I have absolutely no control over. I also live in an extremely red state, so everything that is going on in the world that is negative is absolutely the President's fault. Not to get political, but it drives me nuts! Especially when 99% of the complaints about the ACA come from people on Medicare &amp; Social Security.


 Oh girlfriend, I hear ya! I'm in the same boat as you. I live in a small town and regularly get my @ss chewed out by patients. They've had the same copayment for 15 years and now all of a sudden no one wants to pay and I'm committing fraud! The words that come out of their mouths are shocking! But I just smile back the whole time, haha.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 23, 2013)

> Oh girlfriend, I hear ya! I'm in the same boat as you. I live in a small town and regularly get my @ss chewed out by patients. They've had the same copayment for 15 years and now all of a sudden no one wants to pay and I'm committing fraud! The words that come out of their mouths are shocking! But I just smile back the whole time, haha.


 Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mom worked for UPS international dept customer service. She had accounts with Amazon, Nike, Doc Martens, etc for nearly 20 years. She used to come home from work and tell me stories on how customers are well I won't say much bec I don't wanna drama here haha. My Aunt worked for USPS as a carrier for 30+ years and heard her stories about her job. So I'm just like it's the way it is. I know most don't agree with me.
That's why I could never work in CS and I admire people who can tolerate the customers' idiocy on a regular basis. As for me, I always treat others with the same respect I would want to receive from them. If for some reason it's not returned, I just cut the contact with the person or move them to my personal blind spot (think rude relatives).


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> That's why I could never work in CS and I admire people who can tolerate the customers' idiocy on a regular basis. As for me, I always treat others with the same respect I would want to receive from them.Â If for some reason it's not returned, I just cut the contact with the person orÂ move them to my personal blind spotÂ (think rude relatives).Â


 I'm EXACTLY the same way. I worked in CS for nearly 15 years and just had to develop a high tolerance for those kind of people. I've killed them with kindness on many levels. In fact, I've stayed friends with some of the rudest customers. (I'm not kidding!! Ha ha). My mom worked with the CEO of Amazon, Jeff Bezos, on some deals to use UPS for his business. It was back in the late 1990's. OMG, My mom tells me that he's the worst customer and doesn't know how to communicate professionally when it comes to certian things. Since that happened, my mom vowed that she will NEVER shop at Amazon. How funny things works like that. I tried to encourage her to use Amazon for better deals; yet, she WON't use it.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Uhoh, I didn't think that could be the reason...how soon can that start to happen?


 It started for me pretty much from the beginning. My skin was crap already when I got the positive test. But I personally just don't do pregnancy well. I never have.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It started for me pretty much from the beginning. My skin was crap already when I got the positive test. But I personally just don't do pregnancy well. I never have.
Hmmm....interesting.  I am TTC, so that would explain a lot.  Too bad I can't use anything to clear my face up...just in case!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 23, 2013)

Since everything is a complete mess right now with deadlines and everything, I'm not quite sure of the answer to this.  How long do we have to send them an email to cancel for November?  At this point, I'm like 75% sure I want to cancel but then again I think about the pretty polish I could (hopefully) receive and then I second guess myself, lol.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everything is a complete mess right now with deadlines and everything, I'm not quite sure of the answer to this.  How long do we have to send them an email to cancel for November?  At this point, I'm like 75% sure I want to cancel but then again I think about the pretty polish I could (hopefully) receive and then I second guess myself, lol.
I don't think the emails telling us about the sign-up period for November have gone out yet, at least I haven't gotten one.  I know I'm skipping November for sure and am only waffling about whether to cancel completely or not.  It depends on what happens the rest of this week.

Or doesn't happen....


----------



## autopilot (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the emails telling us about the sign-up period for November have gone out yet, at least I haven't gotten one.  I know I'm skipping November for sure and am only waffling about whether to cancel completely or not.  It depends on what happens the rest of this week.

Or doesn't happen....
I feel the exact same way as you.

At this point, waiting for 3 emails: that the September box is awaiting pickup, tracking for said September box, (I skipped October so nothing pending there,) and then the November email, which I will be skipping in favour of Julep.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 23, 2013)

On the 18th I received a shipping tracking number from bondi  but the USPS website still has it in pre-shipment status. Only electronic shipping info has been received, not the actual package. I assume I got kicked a shipping email only because the label had been printed by bondi. I have had this happen  often with ebay. With thousands to ship I imagine the package is stacked with hundreds of others, waiting to be picked up. I have my polish being shipped to my office which so happens to be  2 blocks away from Bondi ny office. I spoke to many different people about this both in my mail dept and the local post office that would have handled this package. My package has not been received by the post office and only had a label printed for it.  This is a fact. If it was sent on the 18th I would have had it the next day. I am in the same area as they are in NYC. My point is this since no one actually has seen movement and some of us got shipping notices 5 days ago. its obvious that the label was printed and the box was not sent yet. I wish they would be honest and stop acting like the box is in the mail.  If they started shipping last week then someone would have had the polish by now or the gift extra. I can wait longer for my stuff I just don't like being lied to. The transparency that they bragged about seem to  not be there. I am an older woman .. maybe the oldest on this page ( in my 40s) and I have been around the block a few times. The polish they sell is amazing its just the games they are playing should stop. Sorry if this offends anyone. I just would have my polish by now if  it had shipped.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the emails telling us about the sign-up period for November have gone out yet, at least I haven't gotten one.  I know I'm skipping November for sure and am only waffling about whether to cancel completely or not.  It depends on what happens the rest of this week.

Or doesn't happen....
I think I might be skipping November, too, but not because of the shipping delays. Well, I guess partially it is the reason.

I just feel like once I receive my September and October boxes I will have a slight polish overload. Since I will have 6 new colors to play with, I just don't think I'll be craving for more at least for another month, and that's why I'm going to skip. Of course, I can change my mind after seeing the preview of all the new colors later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> On the 18th I received a shipping tracking number from bondiÂ  but the USPS website still has it in pre-shipment status. Only electronic shipping info has been received, not the actual package. I assume I got kicked a shipping email only because the label had been printedÂ byÂ bondi. I have had this happenÂ  often with ebay.Â With thousands to ship I imagine the package is stacked with hundreds of others, waiting to be picked up. I have my polish being shipped to my office which so happens to beÂ  2 blocks away from Bondi ny office. I spoke to many different people about this both in my mail dept and the local post office that would have handled this package. My package has not been received by the post office and only had a label shipped for it.Â  This is a fact. If it was sent on the 18th I would have had it the next day. I am in the same area as they are in NYC. My point is this since no one actually has seen movement and some of us got shipping notices 5 days ago. its obvious that the label was printed and the box was not sent yet. I wish they would be honest and stop acting like the box is in the mail.Â  If they started shipping last week then someone would have had the polish by now or the gift extra. I can wait longer for my stuff I just don't like being lied to. The transparency that they bragged about seem toÂ  not be there. I am an older woman .. maybe the oldest on this page ( in my 40s) and I have been around the block a few times. The polish they sell is amazing its just the games they are playing should stop. Sorry if this offends anyone. I just would have my polish by now ifÂ  it had shipped.


 Yes. Being patient is one thing, but when I feel like I'm being misled, I'm not going to happily accept excuses. Also, YOU WORK HOW CLOSE?! Would it really be too much to ask you to Go get our boxes and ship them to us?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

I think at this point, most people will be skipping November or canceling. I am planning on skipping. I just hope they sound out an email prior to doing so. I know they must be overwhelmed, especially if staff is really on 4-5 people, but I'd rather not risk my $20.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think you can compare selling on ebay and indie polish orders to Bondi in this situation. I doubt that either are shipping the same number of boxes. I have had the same issue that Andi B mentioned earlier with Amazon.
The comparison is about mail.  For me, it's saying, from my experience as a  seller, tracking will show "electronic info received" when the package was still in my possession.  It's not about the amount of boxes shipping, it's about whether or not they were actually shipped.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everything is a complete mess right now with deadlines and everything, I'm not quite sure of the answer to this.  How long do we have to send them an email to cancel for November?  At this point, I'm like 75% sure I want to cancel but then again I think about the pretty polish I could (hopefully) receive and then I second guess myself, lol.

 
The best thing about Bondi is that even if you skip, you'll be able to get the polish later.  It's not like SquareHue where if you don't get it, you'll never get it.  SquareHue's polish is a surprise and never sold separately on their website.

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not be awesome, but no, I have not gotten a single "Packed and Awaiting Collection" email and today is the 23rd.  The only communication from BNY in the last week was an email on the 18th telling me my Sept. beauty gift had shipped.  In the body of the email the shipping date was actually given as the 19th and the tracking email via USPS still only says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a date of 10/20.

If the September beauty gifts indeed shipped out on the 19th or 20th I would certainly expect some people on the east coast to have gotten them already, with a lot more today.  I'm in the western U.S.

Lest everyone think that the USPS (which I will admit can have problems) is never doing its job any more, I ordered some polish from an online store and yesterday when the order went through, the USPS tracking went from "Acceptance" to "Dispatched to Sort Facility" to "Electronic Shipping Info Received" with a projected delivery date in a matter of HOURS.  This morning the tracking has been updated and now shows those three stages PLUS "Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility" and "Depart USPS Sort Facility."  I'm tired of hearing the post office blamed for everything in this brouhaha.

Finally, per advice from more than one person on this board, I've contacted my bank about the time limit on my credit card for disputing charges if the need arises.  I have two weeks left to dispute the September charges, so fingers crossed that I will receive my two September boxes by then.  (Your bank terms may vary.)

Hopefully you found this post of mine calm and non-name-calling.  ;-)  I said I wouldn't ask any more questions but didn't say I wouldn't post at all!

 
I think you're just fine.  I think you mirror my sentiments only in a more tactful and less aggressive way.  I want to be you when I grow up.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ..........I can wait longer for my stuff I just don't like being lied to. The transparency that they bragged about seem to  not be there. I am an older woman .. maybe the oldest on this page ( in my 40s) and I have been around the block a few times. The polish they sell is amazing its just the games they are playing should stop. Sorry if this offends anyone. I just would have my polish by now if  it had shipped.

 
I'm 50.  Got you beat by a few years and this sense of being completely mislead is why I opted to cancel and request a refund at this late stage.  I'm being lied to and I will not buy from a company that feels unethical to me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be skipping November, too, but not because of the shipping delays. Well, I guess partially it is the reason.

I just feel like once I receive my September and October boxes I will have a slight polish overload. Since I will have 6 new colors to play with, I just don't think I'll be craving for more at least for another month, and that's why I'm going to skip. Of course, I can change my mind after seeing the preview of all the new colors later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This would be the only reason I would skip too.  As much as I'm sure no one wants yet another delay, it would almost seem better if they pushed the November window back a week or two so we have a breather. Richard said on FB (lol sorry) that there was 10 waves of boxes going out x 2 months (I'm not sure if that means 10 or 20 waves?).  If I get my polishes and like them, I will definitely go ahead and order November too.  If I'm still waiting at the end of the selection window, I don't know.  Although I am really hoping for some super sparkley polishes in which case it would be hard for me to resist




  I would also love to see a thermal polish for the cold weather.  I think some kind of foot mask would be fun beauty extra.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because USPS packages are tracked, it makes it possible to reverse them even when they are en route. If a mail carrier scans the package before the point of dropping it at your door (this would be done to change the package tracking to 'delivered'), they can be informed that the package is not to be delivered, they can not drop it off, right at your door, and it can be returned to the company. Technology is a cool thing.
I was just speaking to my wonderful, sweet and very efficient mail lady and she told me that never happens en route but can happen, not right at your door, but at the end of the line post office.  She said that packages generally move too fast to be "flagged" like that.  She also told me she'll ask the post master at our teeny little post office to watch for that package for me and she'll let me know if it gets flagged as a return requested...won't be a problem since I know all of the people who work at my local PO. 

Monika, I really do not believe they have left whatever facility they are in.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be skipping November, too, but not because of the shipping delays. Well, I guess partially it is the reason.

I just feel like once I receive my September and October boxes I will have a slight polish overload. Since I will have 6 new colors to play with, I just don't think I'll be craving for more at least for another month, and that's why I'm going to skip. Of course, I can change my mind after seeing the preview of all the new colors later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This would be the only reason I would skip too.  As much as I'm sure no one wants yet another delay, it would almost seem better if they pushed the November window back a week or two so we have a breather. Richard said on FB (lol sorry) that there was 10 waves of boxes going out x 2 months (I'm not sure if that means 10 or 20 waves?).  If I get my polishes and like them, I will definitely go ahead and order November too.  If I'm still waiting at the end of the selection window, I don't know.  Although I am really hoping for some super sparkley polishes in which case it would be hard for me to resist




  I would also love to see a thermal polish for the cold weather.  I think some kind of foot mask would be fun beauty extra.


By my math, if they had about 15,000 boxes going out per month, with 3,000 boxes in each wave (I'm vaguely remembering these numbers from earlier in the thread, feel free to correct me if you find other numbers!), then it's 5 waves per month, total of 10 waves.  I assume additional waves will be added from the $1 promotion.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be skipping November, too, but not because of the shipping delays. Well, I guess partially it is the reason.

I just feel like once I receive my September and October boxes I will have a slight polish overload. Since I will have 6 new colors to play with, I just don't think I'll be craving for more at least for another month, and that's why I'm going to skip. Of course, I can change my mind after seeing the preview of all the new colors later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This would be the only reason I would skip too.  As much as I'm sure no one wants yet another delay, it would almost seem better if they pushed the November window back a week or two so we have a breather. Richard said on FB (lol sorry) that there was 10 waves of boxes going out x 2 months (I'm not sure if that means 10 or 20 waves?).  If I get my polishes and like them, I will definitely go ahead and order November too.  If I'm still waiting at the end of the selection window, I don't know.  Although I am really hoping for some super sparkley polishes in which case it would be hard for me to resist



  I would also love to see a *thermal polish for the cold weather*.  I think some kind of foot mask would be fun beauty extra.


What on earth is thermal polish?  I'm guessing it's something that changes color based on temperature, but my always-cold fingers and toes would love some nail polish with warming properties, like long johns for your nails!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
By my math, if they had about 15,000 boxes going out per month, with 3,000 boxes in each wave (I'm vaguely remembering these numbers from earlier in the thread, feel free to correct me if you find other numbers!), then it's 5 waves per month, total of 10 waves.  I assume additional waves will be added from the $1 promotion.
My husband, the math genius, did the math.  Picking, packing &amp; shipping 15000 boxes of polish alone, not counting the beauty gifts, would take 2 months or more to ship out with a staff of 5 working around the clock assuming each picking and packing stage was 3 minutes per.  But someone is always on facebook and someone is on chat a good part of the day (or it appears that way at least) so you reduce that to 3 people averaging 72 packages per day per person...

It makes no sense and does not add up any way you want to do the math.  This is just another reason that my gut is screaming at me that I am being deliberately mislead.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I think you're just fine.  I think you mirror my sentiments only in a more tactful and less aggressive way.  I want to be you when I grow up.
Hey, I completely resent the implication that I'm grown up!  lol  I'm a child at heart, which I'm sure my grown kids would be only to happen to corroborate, complete with eye rolls.  Btw, I'm 55.  AARP wants me.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What on earth is thermal polish?  I'm guessing it's something that changes color based on temperature, but my always-cold fingers and toes would love some nail polish with warming properties, like long johns for your nails!

You would be correct. Thermal polishes are typically one color while cold and another while warm and transition between the two. There are some three color thermals out there,but I haven't tried them yet. Thermals are also very popular amongst indie polishes and can be quite gorgeous.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Hmmm....interesting.Â  I am TTC, so that would explain a lot.Â  Too bad I can't use anything to clear my face up...just in case!


 I know, it's a bummer, just when my skin is at it's worst, I can't use anything to try to help clear it up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be skipping November, too, but not because of the shipping delays. Well, I guess partially it is the reason.

I just feel like once I receive my September and October boxes I will have a slight polish overload. Since I will have 6 new colors to play with, I just don't think I'll be craving for more at least for another month, and that's why I'm going to skip. Of course, I can change my mind after seeing the preview of all the new colors later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This would be the only reason I would skip too.  As much as I'm sure no one wants yet another delay, it would almost seem better if they pushed the November window back a week or two so we have a breather. Richard said on FB (lol sorry) that there was 10 waves of boxes going out x 2 months (I'm not sure if that means 10 or 20 waves?).  If I get my polishes and like them, I will definitely go ahead and order November too.  If I'm still waiting at the end of the selection window, I don't know.  Although I am really hoping for some super sparkley polishes in which case it would be hard for me to resist



  I would also love to see a *thermal polish for the cold weather*.  I think some kind of foot mask would be fun beauty extra.


What on earth is thermal polish?  I'm guessing it's something that changes color based on temperature, but my always-cold fingers and toes would love some nail polish with warming properties, like long johns for your nails!

I have only seen these recently and they look so cool!  I can't really explain how it works just that the color changes when warmed (ex. running under warm water, possibly coming inside from the cold?).  I don't know enough about them to even know if it's something that could be done with a 5 free polish, but you never know



.  Just sounds like something fun and different.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
By my math, if they had about 15,000 boxes going out per month, with 3,000 boxes in each wave (I'm vaguely remembering these numbers from earlier in the thread, feel free to correct me if you find other numbers!), then it's 5 waves per month, total of 10 waves.  I assume additional waves will be added from the $1 promotion.
My husband, the math genius, did the math.  Picking, packing &amp; shipping 15000 boxes of polish alone, not counting the beauty gifts, would take 2 months or more to ship out with a staff of 5 working around the clock assuming each picking and packing stage was 3 minutes per.  But someone is always on facebook and someone is on chat a good part of the day (or it appears that way at least) so you reduce that to 3 people averaging 72 packages per day per person...

It makes no sense and does not add up any way you want to do the math.  This is just another reason that my gut is screaming at me that I am being deliberately mislead.

Donna -- you might want to check your husband's math.  When I calculated 15,000 boxes at 3 minutes a box, I figured it would take 5 people working 12 hour days about 14 days to get done.  At 3 minutes a box, one person can pack 20 boxes and hour (60 minutes/ 3 minutes per box = 20).

Divide 15,000 boxes by 20 and it will take 750 person-hours to pack the boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This would be the only reason I would skip too.  As much as I'm sure no one wants yet another delay, it would almost seem better if they pushed the November window back a week or two so we have a breather. Richard said on FB (lol sorry) that there was 10 waves of boxes going out x 2 months (I'm not sure if that means 10 or 20 waves?).  If I get my polishes and like them, I will definitely go ahead and order November too.  If I'm still waiting at the end of the selection window, I don't know.  Although I am really hoping for some super sparkley polishes in which case it would be hard for me to resist



  I would also love to see *a thermal polish for the cold weather.  *I think some kind of foot mask would be fun beauty extra.
What?!  I had no idea such a thing existed!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have only seen these recently and they look so cool!  I can't really explain how it works just that the color changes when warmed (ex. running under warm water, possibly coming inside from the cold?).  I don't know enough about them to even know if it's something that could be done with a 5 free polish, but you never know



.  Just sounds like something fun and different.
WANT!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What on earth is thermal polish?  I'm guessing it's something that changes color based on temperature, but my always-cold fingers and toes would love some nail polish with warming properties, like long johns for your nails!

You would be correct. Thermal polishes are typically one color while cold and another while warm and transition between the two. There are some three color thermals out there,but I haven't tried them yet. Thermals are also very popular amongst indie polishes and can be quite gorgeous.

Darn it.  Well, not darn it that they can be pretty and that there aren't many of them, but darn it that it isn't some miracle polish that would keep my fingers warm!

Off to start snipping finger-tips out of gloves in preparation for the winter.  My office is always so cold!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 23, 2013)

I love thermal polish! Here are some pics of an Indie thermal I have- Fe's. Chameleon from Polishnv.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhoh, I didn't think that could be the reason...how soon can that start to happen?
So funny, that was my first thought when I read your post (due to hormones) although I have to say I have never experienced it. My friend's skin broke out within the first month.


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> I love thermal polish! Here are some pics of an Indie thermal I have- Fe's. Chameleon from Polishnv.


 Ooooh when I was way younger I had polish like that that changed color in the sun. I think it was from Claire's. lol


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna -- you might want to check your husband's math.  When I calculated 15,000 boxes at 3 minutes a box, I figured it would take 5 people working 12 hour days about 14 days to get done.  At 3 minutes a box, one person can pack 20 boxes and hour (60 minutes/ 3 minutes per box = 20).

Divide 15,000 boxes by 20 and it will take 750 person-hours to pack the boxes.
No, that's me trying to remember what he said.  I knew I completely screwed it up the minute I wrote it.  I am not a math genius by any stretch.  Math makes me sad.  Regardless, 3 minutes is a serious underestimation.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh and for you ladies wanting to see thermal polish, here's a real beauty Christa posted on the NOTD thread.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who subscribes to the indie polish thread I apologize for the duplicate picture but I had to share this with everyone.  Hands down my new favorite nail polish ever!  Move over Alcatraz..Rocks.  I am definitely getting me more thermals!  There are more pictures on the indie polish lovers thread so if you want to see all the stages go check it out.

Glitter Daze A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away from the Halloween 2013 release.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, that's me trying to remember what he said.  I knew I completely screwed it up the minute I wrote it.  I am not a math genius by any stretch.  Math makes me sad.






LOL!  My husband still insists that he didn't get into a gifted &amp; talented program because he couldn't do word problems.

Me -- it just took 5 years of secondary school math, 3 times through Calc 1 and many accounting, finance, economics and operations classes in undergrad and business school to finally conquer the algebra necessary to figure out how long it would take to pack a bunch of boxes of nail polish.  I'd say that was 10 years and a couple hundred thousand dollars well spent, no?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, that's me trying to remember what he said.  I knew I completely screwed it up the minute I wrote it.  I am not a math genius by any stretch.  Math makes me sad.  Regardless, 3 minutes is a seriously underestimation.





750 man hours with 4 people a day working 8 hour shifts is still 24 days.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and for you ladies wanting to see thermal polish, here's a real beauty Christa posted on the NOTD thread.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who subscribes to the indie polish thread I apologize for the duplicate picture but I had to share this with everyone.  Hands down my new favorite nail polish ever!  Move over Alcatraz..Rocks.  I am definitely getting me more thermals!  There are more pictures on the indie polish lovers thread so if you want to see all the stages go check it out.

Glitter Daze A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away from the Halloween 2013 release.




Oooooh, give me the pretty!  I wants it.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
750 man hours with 4 people a day working 8 hour shifts is still 24 days.
I was thinking 5 people doing 12 hour shifts (which I think is actually 12.5 days), but however they do it, the 750 hours is at least less than 2 months!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking 5 people doing 12 hour shifts (which I think is actually 12.5 days), but however they do it, the 750 hours is at least less than 2 months!

That's true.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking 5 people doing 12 hour shifts (which I think is actually 12.5 days), but however they do it, the 750 hours is at least less than 2 months!
At 3 minutes per box which is a gross underestimation.  My poor new laptop which I just won was destroyed by windows 8.1 upgrade,  I packed it up to send back to them yesterday.  Printing the label, packing the laptop, putting it in it's box, in another box, taping the box, adding the label took me a lot longer than 3 minutes.  And that's not me walking a row of bins choosing 3-6 polishes per box, checking it against a name and order, finding and/or printing the label then and there...

I stand by his estimation of 2 months or more even though I totally quoted his math wrong.

My husband is really a genius.  He wants to talk to me about gravity and quarks and the speed of light and other ridiculous stuff nobody has the right to know.  I can listen for approximately 32 seconds before I start to drool, assume a fetal position and rock back and forth humming to myself.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking 5 people doing 12 hour shifts (which I think is actually 12.5 days), but however they do it, the 750 hours is at least less than 2 months!
At 3 minutes per box which is a gross underestimation.  My poor new laptop which I just won was destroyed by windows 8.1 upgrade,  I packed it up to send back to them yesterday.  Printing the label, packing the laptop, putting it in it's box, in another box, taping the box, adding the label took me a lot longer than 3 minutes.  And that's not me walking a row of bins choosing 3-6 polishes per box, checking it against a name and order, finding and/or printing the label then and there...

I stand by his estimation of 2 months or more even though I totally quoted his math wrong.

My husband is really a genius.  He wants to talk to me about gravity and quarks and the speed of light and other ridiculous stuff nobody has the right to know.  I can listen for approximately 32 seconds before I start to drool, assume a fetal position and rock back and forth humming to myself.

My thinking was this:

To have the process make any sense, they would have assembled boxes and printed pack lists while waiting for the polishes to arrive, so no waiting now to do those tasks.  They'd have work stations with all of the polishes in easy reach, so picking would literally be grabbing from a bin within arms' reach.  Picked boxes go with their pack list to another area to be checked, then taping and labeling happens separately.  You'd have to have someone (maybe an intern?) running around filling bins and taking away the full boxes and bringing empty ones, but it doesn't seem unreasonable to me that you might get it down to 3 minutes a box.  My original thought was 5 minutes (which works out to 1,250 hours), but that seemed like it might be too long.

This knowledge comes not from business school, but from watching the Barefoot Contessa, who will talk about making 10,000 canapes or petit fours for some huge event and how she finally figured out that it took a lot less time to finish if you complete each step for all the items, rather than doing each item from start to finish one at a time.  The assembly line in action -- it really does work!  IMO -- which means little to nothing I suppose -- 2 months is much longer than it will take.

Are you drooling yet?

ETA:  Sorry to hear about the laptop!  Hope it comes back better soon.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2013)

Some of you might have already seen this swatch in the nail polish thread, but I thought I'll post it in here, too.

This is Lady Liberty compared to Lady Liberty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I was thinking, how we were all talking about an iconic shade for Bondi, what about making this one the signature color? Statue of Liberty is the symbol of NYC (and an international symbol of USA), and Bondi prides themselves as being a NY company with many references to city landmarks. I just think it would be the perfect color to represent the company. Now we need a really amazing glitter bomb called *Bondi Girl *that will look perfect with literally every Bondi shade.

P.S.: I just ate a huge chocolate bar, and when I'm having a sugar rush I'm always full of crazy ideas, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At 3 minutes per box which is a gross underestimation.  My poor new laptop which I just won was destroyed by windows 8.1 upgrade,  I packed it up to send back to them yesterday.  Printing the label, packing the laptop, putting it in it's box, in another box, taping the box, adding the label took me a lot longer than 3 minutes.  And that's not me walking a row of bins choosing 3-6 polishes per box, checking it against a name and order, finding and/or printing the label then and there...

I stand by his estimation of 2 months or more even though I totally quoted his math wrong.

My husband is really a genius.  He wants to talk to me about gravity and quarks and the speed of light and other ridiculous stuff nobody has the right to know.  I can listen for approximately 32 seconds before I start to drool, assume a fetal position and rock back and forth humming to myself.


I'm not disagreeing.  The math doesn't work no matter which numbers you use.  I am in it for the amusement at this point.   If anybody had any movement on the tracking number I don't think anybody would be that upset.  Because at that point we would know that there was actual product being moved.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got my September polish tracking email!


----------



## Londena (Oct 23, 2013)

I just checked my account and it says my september box is 'fulfilled' with the same tracking as the beauty gift. Is that normal? I've not received any other tracking emails.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got a September box tracking email too! However, it is only for 3 of my 6 September polishes, I thought they were consolidating them into one box?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

LOL!  My husband still insists that he didn't get into a gifted &amp; talented program because he couldn't do word problems.

Me -- it just took 5 years of secondary school math, 3 times through Calc 1 and many accounting, finance, economics and operations classes in undergrad and business school to finally conquer the algebra necessary to figure out how long it would take to pack a bunch of boxes of nail polish.  I'd say that was 10 years and a couple hundred thousand dollars well spent, no?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Algebra is the devil!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 23, 2013)

OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 23, 2013)

I just found this quote from Richard on the September thread, when we were discussing their new packaging: "This packaging will show it's face in the next couple of months. The two main features are that it is less packaging and will allow us to fulfill orders faster (around 3 minutes per package) - yes we're OCD and obsess over things like that LOL" I don't know if that's just for picking, or if that includes taping and labels and whatnot, but at least the 3 minute figure might be relevant in a way? Also, hooray shipping emails! *returns to obsessively checking for mine*


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Polish shipping email here too!!





I agree with the 3 minute figure, I actually recall seeing that somewhere but who knows anymore.  Since Richard said they are working 'around the clock' I would probably guess closer to 16 hour days in which case the total time span is closer to 9 days (and at a minimum, we are on day 6 right now).


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave* Â  New York, NY 10019Â Â Â Â  We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.Â  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the addressÂ thatÂ they listed on Â facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)Â  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. IfÂ  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the officeÂ  now.


 Hahahah you're so cool !! If I were that close I totally would have checked it out too. Now that you mention it, I googled their address a while ago and found that it was some sort of multi dwelling complex thing. I thought it was odd at the time but since forgot.


----------



## Londena (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.

Maybe that's not where their storage is?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just found this quote from Richard on the September thread, when we were discussing their new packaging:

"This packaging will show it's face in the next couple of months. The two main features are that it is less packaging and will allow us to fulfill orders faster (around 3 minutes per package) - yes we're OCD and obsess over things like that LOL"

I don't know if that's just for picking, or if that includes taping and labels and whatnot, but at least the 3 minute figure might be relevant in a way?

Also, hooray shipping emails! *returns to obsessively checking for mine*
Shipping emails are meaningless unless they are taking them to be mailed


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes!  Shipping email!  Of course, at this point it says "Not Found" when I click on tracking, but that's par for the course.  

Hopeful that I'll have Meadow Moss, On The Rocks, and The 7 Train in my happy little hands by Hallowe'en!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.
I thought they moved to NJ a couple months ago? Didn't Richard talk about them moving around when the August boxes were going out?


----------



## brandarae (Oct 23, 2013)

Just received my shipping email for the September box. Progress, hopefully.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 23, 2013)

Shipping email here, too...but it's only for the first three polishes I ordered.  I have 8 more that should be coming my way which were not included in the shipping email.  But hey...


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a shipping email as well! Now I'm getting excited! Even if it means it won't even be scanned into a post office for a few days. I at least now have a box with my polishes in it with a label attached. Progress is progress in my eyes! There is a light at the end of the tunnel full of sparkly nail polish goodness!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.
I thought they moved to NJ a couple months ago? Didn't Richard talk about them moving around when the August boxes were going out?

I'm pretty sure the return address on the boxes I received in August was in Jersey, not New York.

Glad to see some sign of additional progress.  Will be gladder to find a package in our delivery hamper soon!

ETA: I got a shipping email too, for the main box order, not the 2nd set of polishes I ordered.  From the order number in the email, looks like they couldn't consolidate multiple orders, because I know I had a different order number for the 2nd box.  Luckily, my husband (who works at home and who sees all the packages I get before I do) is not one to comment on the quantity of stuff coming in!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah my email arrived too so I assume they've started printing labels for September boxes and they should ship out by Friday? At least the first batch, hopefully the beauty gifts get sent out by Friday too. Looks like they couldn't consolidate orders easily cause my box doesn't have voucher order. Must have been too complicated, makes sense


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.
I thought they moved to NJ a couple months ago? Didn't Richard talk about them moving around when the August boxes were going out? 


Yep, I remember that.  I also remember the USPS office being a very small/regional office, not really able to take that kind of traffic.  Supposedly, he met with the person in charge there and was told that they'd be able to handle future shipments, but with the delays causing 2 months to be sent at once, they may have gotten overwhelmed.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 23, 2013)

Just got my tracking too! Woohoooooo! Come to me my pretty babies! Now I need tracking on my other Sept box and my two Oct boxes!!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a September box tracking email too! However, it is only for 3 of my 6 September polishes, I thought they were consolidating them into one box? 
Just got my Sept. box tracking email as well, for my original 3 selections, not including the second box I bought.  I no longer know nor care what is being shipped in how many boxes, as long as I get everything by the end of the month, because I'm so tired of the whole waiting game, here in the fourth week of October.  Still seems funny (not ha ha) that even people in New York City have not received their Sept. beauty gifts that were marked as shipped days ago.  :-O


----------



## Londena (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder how long these boxes will take to get to the Netherlands.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

At first I was thinking maybe all 6 polishes were in the box (even though the email states only 3), but since my tracking starts with 9400 I'm almost certain that 6 polishes would be over 13oz and it would start with 9405 if that was the case.  Therefore, I think there is one more shipping email to come, at least for me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 23, 2013)

My Sept gift tracking has not updated, but I also got the tracking for my Sept box.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

So I got a tracking email saying my polish...which I cancelled...has shipped.  I also have a pending refund of the $19.99 but nothing for the 16.99 extra box.  (Which I would be happy with $21.98 since I used the voucher.)

These people have no idea what they're doing at this point.  I'm just here for the ride so I can watch this train wreck.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

I am still Unfulfilled 



 

To be expected tho as I was a $1 promo gal. 

@DonnaD you are cracking me up!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.
Hahaa I love that you went by. Considering it's a new company and most like ly not a lot of employees, it's quite possible that they use an appartment instead of an actual office building. Too bad you couldn't pickup any boxes.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got a tracking email saying my polish...which I cancelled...has shipped.  I also have a pending refund of the $19.99 but nothing for the 16.99 extra box.  (Which I would be happy with $21.98 since I used the voucher.)

These people have no idea what they're doing at this point.  I'm just here for the ride so I can watch this train wreck.
I'm thinking of it more now like this:  I'm sitting on the sidelines of a rough 'n' tumble football game.  I'm wearing a raccoon coat and waving a pennant.  The coach's strategies and tactics change from play to play.  Don't believe anything you heard in the pre-game news conference!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am still Unfulfilled 



 

To be expected tho as I was a $1 promo gal. 
Same here! Which is totally fine by me, I'm just so excited to see what other people are getting!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 23, 2013)

If no one on the East Coast has received their beauty gift, then I highly doubt they've actually sent them. I've been down this track with other companies before, and the red flags are all the same.

Someone here will know before me what the real deal is, but I'm inching closer and closer to cancelling, UNLESS there is that teeny chance they're telling the truth and USPS really hasn't updated tracking for anyone at all.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone else receive shipping for the September box today? This would be encouraging to me, were it not for the fact that the tracking for the September beauty gift has not changed at all... Anyone else seeing anything different?


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 23, 2013)

Richard posted this on Facebook, it may explain some questions..."shipping notices for these started going out this week, we expect to be completely caught up by the end of this week and ready to be on time with the November box. Feel free to email us if you have further questions, we're here to help  - [email protected]"

I have also received my shipping notice.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

Shipping notice here but nothing to get excited about. This better be worth the wait.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 23, 2013)

@DonnaD and @TheSilverNail - you two crack me up. Thanks for the very unpleasant visual ladies. Somehow I combined the two together, yikes! @DonnaD did you ask for a refund for BOTH boxes? Or just the sub? Maybe you're still getting the gift box if you didn't request both? Did the shipping email list the polishes you picked for your main sub or the extra? Mine listed the ones for my main sub.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 23, 2013)

I placed an order with my voucher from the spring/Summer line on 10/1. It shipped the same day &amp; was received on 10/4 (3 business days). Following this logic, I should have gotten my beauty gift today. I'm assuming that the increased number of boxes is the explaination? Friday will be 5 business days, so maybe I shouldn't start getting worried until then.... Ugh....my tum tum is in knots. Too much stress for nail polish.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

Shipping notice here but nothing to get excited about. This better be worth the wait. No change in beauty product shipping.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 23, 2013)

So no one has any idea when Nov selection is going to be, right? If I remember correctly, we are supposed to have a week to choose colors or skip if we want this time. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. If we are going to get billed on the first of the month like before, selection emails would need to go out tomorrow. Also, no shipping email here. I can't wait for people to get their polishes though so I can finally see some swatches!!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Also, no shipping email here. I can't wait for people to get their polishes though so I can finally see some swatches!!

Same. I wrote in and Richard extended my September voucher for another 30 days as I pointed out that by the time people started getting their polishes and posting swatches, my voucher would be expired.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

You know, has anyone who thinks they're being conned actually picked up the phone and called Bondi?  Or used Live Chat?  Or emailed?  

I mean, personally I'm not super worried about when things will arrive, so I don't feel the need to call, but all of you who are saying you feel like you're being misled, lied to, or feel like you're not going to get your packages.. Pick up the phone, man. 

I haven't seen a single person saying they've asked Bondi what's up and haven't gotten an answer, I just see a lot of speculation based on what people _THINK_ *might* be happening. 

So far Bondi has never given me (or anyone, from what I've seen) any reason to think we won't get what we paid for. They've been up front and transparent whenever possible. It's unfortunate that they haven't been in this thread to update us, or been very clear on emails (as far as I know), but no one has ever been tricked or lied to thus far, and personally I think it's a bit of a stretch to just assume we've all gotten STELLAR customer service and then suddenly they're lying to us and jacking us for $20.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

I cannot think about Nov polish until I have the ones that are past due.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, right now I have $56 worth of polishes not delivered yet.  Tracking emails that show no movement in five days mean nothing, just that a label was created.  Correct me if I'm wrong, ewiggy, but you said the box you're waiting on was paid for by someone else as a gift to you after you cancelled your Bondi account.  I think that's great, honest.  So I don't see how you personally could be "jacked for $20" and why others should not also feel free to cancel their accounts, for whatever reason(s).

I **do** think I'm going to get the polishes I've paid for.  Eventually.  What I have the biggest issue with right now is trust.  Each email we get or each update we read online changes what was promised in the previous one, which changed the one before that and the one before that.  Each deadline is pushed out further and further, a few days here, a week there.  I had a mental "line in the sand" beyond which I would not be pushed and we've reached that and gone past it.  Good day, ladies.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@DonnaD and @TheSilverNail - you two crack me up. Thanks for the very unpleasant visual ladies. Somehow I combined the two together, yikes!

@DonnaD did you ask for a refund for BOTH boxes? Or just the sub? Maybe you're still getting the gift box if you didn't request both? Did the shipping email list the polishes you picked for your main sub or the extra? Mine listed the ones for my main sub.
I did and I got back two emails.  One canceling and refunding the sub box and one canceling the gift.  I'm still waiting to hear about the extra box.  The shipping email I got today was for the subscription box.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, right now I have $56 worth of polishes not delivered yet.  Tracking emails that show no movement in five days mean nothing, just that a label was created.  Correct me if I'm wrong, ewiggy, but you said the box you're waiting on was paid for by someone else as a gift to you after you cancelled your Bondi account.  I think that's great, honest.  So I don't see how you personally could be "jacked for $20" and why others should not also feel free to cancel their accounts, for whatever reason(s).

I **do** think I'm going to get the polishes I've paid for.  Eventually.  What I have the biggest issue with right now is trust.  Each email we get or each update we read online changes what was promised in the previous one, which changed the one before that and the one before that.  Each deadline is pushed out further and further, a few days here, a week there.  I had a mental "line in the sand" beyond which I would not be pushed and we've reached that and gone past it.  Good day, ladies.

I certainly wasn't saying I feel like I've been jacked for $20 - The opposite. I'm saying that _others_ are feeling that way, or alluding to it.  

I think people have every right to cancel their accounts, sure!  I never said otherwise.  What I'm suggesting is that if people are feeling like they're being misled or lied to, Bondi has always had very good customer service and will surely answer the phone or respond to emails with concerns. 

If people don't want to have to reach out to them to ask about it, then by all means, just cancel and move on.. But it seems like some people here are worried about it or upset who maybe haven't gotten to the cancellation point - So my suggestion is to them.


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

> You know, has anyone who thinks they're being conned actually picked up the phone and called Bondi? Â Or usedÂ Live Chat? Â Or emailed? Â  I mean, personally I'm not super worried about when things will arrive, so I don't feel the need to call, but all of you who are saying you feel like you're being misled, lied to, or feel like you're not going to get your packages.. Pick up the phone, man.Â  I haven't seen a single person saying they've asked Bondi what's up and haven't gotten an answer, I just see a lot of speculation based on what people _THINK_ *might* be happening.Â  So far Bondi has never given me (or anyone, from what I've seen) any reason to think we won't get what we paid for. They've been up front and transparent whenever possible. It's unfortunate that they haven't been in this thread to update us, or been very clear on emails (as far as I know), but no one has ever been tricked or lied to thus far, and personally I think it's a bit of a stretch to just assume we've all gotten STELLAR customer service and then suddenly they're lying to us and jacking us for $20.Â


 That's a good idea. I think I'll contact them to ask if my stuff actually shipped when they said it did.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

I just wanted to share something that may or may not apply to the current situation. I ordered a couple of polishes from Rescue Beauty Lounge last week and got a shipping notice on Friday. The USPS tracking info never updated, but guess what was in my mailbox today?! It still wouldn't explain why no one on the east coast seems to have received their beauty item, but it shows that it is possible that they're on the move by now. I'm not knocking USPS or defendin Bondi...just sharing an example where the lack of tracking info didn't mean what you'd expect.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, has anyone who thinks they're being conned actually picked up the phone and called Bondi?  Or used Live Chat?  Or emailed?  

I mean, personally I'm not super worried about when things will arrive, so I don't feel the need to call, but all of you who are saying you feel like you're being misled, lied to, or feel like you're not going to get your packages.. Pick up the phone, man. 

I haven't seen a single person saying they've asked Bondi what's up and haven't gotten an answer, I just see a lot of speculation based on what people _THINK_ *might* be happening. 

So far Bondi has never given me (or anyone, from what I've seen) any reason to think we won't get what we paid for. They've been up front and transparent whenever possible. It's unfortunate that they haven't been in this thread to update us, or been very clear on emails (as far as I know), but no one has ever been tricked or lied to thus far, and personally I think it's a bit of a stretch to just assume we've all gotten STELLAR customer service and then suddenly they're lying to us and jacking us for $20. 
What do you think they would say differently in chat or on the phone that's different from the emails?  Do you think they'll have some way to prove the post office actually has the gift items other than, "cuz I said so?"  

You talk like we're making up all the double talk, delays, and lack of movement on EVERYONE'S gift.

The reason I think I won't get what I've paid for is that I am absolutely convinced...based on what they have said and what they are doing...that the gifts are not even in the hands of the PO and they keep blaming the PO.  Well, it's one thing if a couple of people haven't gotten updates or received their item, it's another when NO ONE has gotten updates or received their item.

There is no transparency when the transparency is misleading.  If I lie to you or hedge or mislead you, I am not being honest.  Transparency require honesty.

Personally, I've always gotten a prompt response whenever I've contacted them but I don't see that as special or superior or stellar.  I see that as the way it should be.  I give them my money, answering my emails is the least they can do.

I'm very happy that you're not worried and have faith.  I, however, do not have faith and I'm old enough to know what having sunshine blown up my ass feels like.  Nothing is sure with this company until people have the polish in their hands.  Until then, my faith is better served elsewhere.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I certainly wasn't saying I feel like I've been jacked for $20 - The opposite. I'm saying that _others_ are feeling that way, or alluding to it.  

I think people have every right to cancel their accounts, sure!  I never said otherwise.  What I'm suggesting is that if people are feeling like they're being misled or lied to, Bondi has always had very good customer service and will surely answer the phone or respond to emails with concerns. 

If people don't want to have to reach out to them to ask about it, then by all means, just cancel and move on.. But it seems like some people here are worried about it or upset who maybe haven't gotten to the cancellation point - So my suggestion is to them.
My apologies for misunderstanding what you wrote.  I do tend to read too fast and answer too fast as well, although you did say "us."

Bondi is responding to some questions but not others.  That's their right.  And yes, some people do feel conned, because they have been charged the money and have nothing at this point to show for it.  Many of us are reaching the limit of what fraud safeguards our credit card companies have in place, although as I said, I do think I'll get my polishes eventually.

P.S. Donna, you are cracking me up!!!  :-D


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> > Â  I certainly wasn't saying I feel like I've been jacked for $20 - The opposite.Â I'm saying that _others_ are feeling that way, or alluding to it. Â  I think people have every right to cancel their accounts, sure! Â I never said otherwise.Â Â What I'm suggesting is that if people are feeling like they're being misled or lied to, Bondi has always had very good customer service and will surely answer the phone or respond to emails with concerns.Â  If people don't want to have to reach out to them to ask about it, then by all means, just cancel and move on.. But it seems like some people here are worried about it or upset who maybe haven't gotten to the cancellation point - So my suggestion isÂ to them.
> 
> 
> My apologies for misunderstanding what you wrote.Â  I do tend to read too fast and answer too fast as well! Bondi is responding to some questions but not others.Â  That's their right.Â  And yes, some people do feel conned, because they have been charged the money and have nothing at this point to show for it.Â  Many of us are reaching the limit of what *fraud* safeguards our credit card companies have in place, although as I said, I do think I'll get my polishes eventually. P.S. Donna, you are cracking me up!!!Â  :-D


 Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

Alright, so I left them a message via live chat basically asking for verification that my package indeed shipped when the email stated it did (Oct. 19).

Two options here (well really three)

1. They respond that they have shipped it, and they did indeed ship it, and USPS is really messing up since not one person seems to have received anything yet.

2. They respond telling me they've shipped it, but they haven't. 

3. They respond saying they haven't shipped it, which would be honest, but wouldn't negate the previous theoretical lie nor the lack of update after the email indicating that it was inaccurate. 

So yeah. I'll let you know if I hear anything back?


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.

Eh, I think that's how credit card companies refer to it. Plus - it probably (possibly)  could be considered fraud if you don't get what you pay for - including the timeline in getting the product. That's part of the expectations when you decide to pay for something, and if a company doesn't deliver within their timeframe, you're not getting what you've paid for.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.
What's wrong with fraud safeguards?  That's what the credit card companies call them.


----------



## angismith (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been so sick and so tired, but I thought I would check in just to see what's going on. Now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you think they would say differently in chat or on the phone that's different from the emails?  Do you think they'll have some way to prove the post office actually has the gift items other than, "cuz I said so?"  

You talk like we're making up all the double talk, delays, and lack of movement on EVERYONE'S gift.

I'm not sure what they'd say, 'cos I haven't asked, and thus far neither has anyone else. Who knows. Maybe they're completely unaware of what seems to be a shipping issue.  Maybe they'd say "sorry, we sent the emails but haven't shipped them yet".  Maybe they'd be like "MUAHAHAHAH WE STOLE YR MONEY" and log off. Who knows!

..And I'm not saying anyone is making up delays or lack of movement. I can see those things very clearly myself. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My apologies for misunderstanding what you wrote.  I do tend to read too fast and answer too fast as well, although you did say "us."

Sorry, I meant 'us' like a figurative us, not me specifically. The royal 'us'. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, so I left them a message via live chat basically asking for verification that my package indeed shipped when the email stated it did (Oct. 19).

So yeah. I'll let you know if I hear anything back? 

Awesome, looking forward to hearing what they say.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.
Some credit cards give you just  30 days to dispute a  charge. That being said some people charged more than 30 days ago may be out money.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, has anyone who thinks they're being conned actually picked up the phone and called Bondi?  Or used Live Chat?  Or emailed?

I mean, personally I'm not super worried about when things will arrive, so I don't feel the need to call, but all of you who are saying you feel like you're being misled, lied to, or feel like you're not going to get your packages.. Pick up the phone, man.

I haven't seen a single person saying they've asked Bondi what's up and haven't gotten an answer, I just see a lot of speculation based on what people _THINK_ *might* be happening.

So far Bondi has never given me (or anyone, from what I've seen) any reason to think we won't get what we paid for. They've been up front and transparent whenever possible. It's unfortunate that they haven't been in this thread to update us, or been very clear on emails (as far as I know), but no one has ever been tricked or lied to thus far, and personally I think it's a bit of a stretch to just assume we've all gotten STELLAR customer service and then suddenly they're lying to us and jacking us for $20.
I spoke to Richard on Friday last week and he told me my  polish was mailed that day and I should have it in a day or 2... So I think that might have been a lie also since he told me that within a second of talking to me and not really looking anything up. I  actually have spoke to people there a few times they are strangly cheerfull


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, maybe  Mars is retrograde or something.

My new laptop did not survive windows 8.1.  I ordered my k-cups from Gevalia who apparently does not have their own product in stock...ever..on the 2nd and just now got a shipping email.  My Cult Cosmetics Black Box got misdirected and based on tracking, I'm pretty sure they gave it to a bike courier with a bad sense of direction and a flat rear tire.  It shipped on the 7th and moves once every 12 hours and went from CA to WA to MN to PA to WV, back through OH on to Kentucky and back to WV (WHAAAAT!!!) and still has to get to me in MA.  I expect delivery sometime around the New Year but that's not Cult Cosmetics fault.

Edit:  it shipped on the 7th, not 17th.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 23, 2013)

> My apologies for misunderstanding what you wrote.Â  I do tend to read too fast and answer too fast as well, although you did say "us." Bondi is responding to some questions but not others.Â  That's their right.Â  And yes, some people do feel conned, because they have been charged the money and have nothing at this point to show for it.Â  Many of us are reaching the limit of what fraud safeguards our credit card companies have in place, although as I said, I do think I'll get my polishes eventually. P.S. Donna, you are cracking me up!!!Â  :-D


 My friend who was trying to contact them for days, she finally got a hold of them when she wrote on their wall publicly. So idk. Seems like picking and choosing but what can ya do.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure what they'd say, 'cos I haven't asked, and thus far neither has anyone else. Who knows. Maybe they're completely unaware of what seems to be a shipping issue.  Maybe they'd say "sorry, we sent the emails but haven't shipped them yet".  Maybe they'd be like "MUAHAHAHAH WE STOLE YR MONEY" and log off. Who knows!
I just don't know why you would think calling would result in any answer that might be different from the comments on this thread, the comments on facebook and the emails they sent.  I guess I'm not following your train of thought on that.  They have said many things in many forums and I can't imagine that calling them would result in a different set of answers.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> > Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with fraud safeguards? Â That's what the credit card companies call them.


 It's not fraud if they offer you a refund and you refuse.


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure what they'd say, 'cos I haven't asked, and thus far neither has anyone else. Who knows. Maybe they're completely unaware of what seems to be a shipping issue.  Maybe they'd say "sorry, we sent the emails but haven't shipped them yet".  Maybe they'd be like "MUAHAHAHAH WE STOLE YR MONEY" and log off. Who knows!
I just don't know why you would think calling would result in any answer that might be different from the comments on this thread, the comments on facebook and the emails they sent.  I guess I'm not following your train of thought on that.  They have said many things in many forums and I can't imagine that calling them would result in a different set of answers.

Beyond that though, I don't think that we should have to seek out answers when they're not fulfilling their promises... I did send them a message, but it shouldn't have to come to that.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's not fraud if they offer you a refund and you refuse.
What she's talking about is a "what if."  You know, what if you ask for a refund but don't get one?  Your cc only has so much time allowed for you to initiate a charge back.  My sub box refund is pending so I'm good with that but I have no idea what's up with my extra order as they didn't acknowledge it, just the beauty gift.  I sent another email about it and I'm sure they'll answer me.

I'll tell you why I'm skeptical and suspicious.  Have you ever heard of Glymm?


----------



## skylite (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.
What's wrong with fraud safeguards?  That's what the credit card companies call them. It's not fraud if they offer you a refund and you refuse. I don't think she's saying it is necessarily fraud ( though in my opinion, not delivering what you've advertised, including your advertised timeframe, is fraud...) she's just saying that's how CC companies deal with it to get a refund through them.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, maybe  Mars is retrograde or something.
HATE planetary retrograde! When Mercury was in retrograde, sooo much sh*t hit my fan!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2013)

> Well, maybe Â Mars is retrograde or something. My new laptop did not survive windows 8.1. Â I ordered my k-cups from Gevalia who apparently does not have their own product in stock...ever..on the 2nd and just now got a shipping email. Â My Cult Cosmetics Black Box got misdirected and based on tracking, I'm pretty sure they gave it to a bike courier with a bad sense of direction and a flat rear tire. Â It shipped on the 7th and moves once every 12 hours and went from CA to WA to MN to PA to WV, back through OH on to Kentucky andÂ back to WV (WHAAAAT!!!) and still has to get to me in MA. Â I expect delivery sometime around the New YearÂ but that's not Cult Cosmetics fault. Edit: Â it shipped on the 7th, not 17th.


 I can't bold in my phone, but that first sentence is half correct: Mercury is in fact in retrograde. This is precisely the thing that wreaks utter havoc when it comes to transportation, communication, electronics, and shipping. Look forward to this lasting until approximately Thanksgiving. (I once attempted to relocate to another part of the country during a Mercury Rx period. Things went poorly, to put it mildly.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> > It's not fraud if they offer you a refund and you refuse.
> 
> 
> What she's talking about is a "what if." Â You know, what if you ask for a refund but don't get one? Â Your cc only has so much time allowed for you to initiate a charge back. Â My sub box refund is pending so I'm good with that but I have no idea what's up with my extra order as they didn't acknowledge it, just the beauty gift. Â I sent another email about it and I'm sure they'll answer me. I'll tell you why I'm skeptical and suspicious. Â Have you ever heard of Glymm?


 But the only reason to initiate a charge back would be if Bondi refused to cancel and refund someone. Again, not a shred of evidence to that. On the bright side, it does seem like we will see some boxes pop up tomorrow.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoa, can we not use that word? There's no evidence of that, AT ALL. In fact, they are offering to refund anyone who wishes to cancel. I believe Donna has already stated that she has received a partial refund.
That's what many banks call it, when something is paid for and not sent, not my term.  The other day when I ordered something online from a company based in Europe, my bank sent me a fraud alert, their words.  Was it fraud?  No, but my bank was being careful and guarding my account.

As I've said over and over, I do think I'm getting *all* my backordered polishes from BNY.  Just not in the second week of October third week of October fourth week of October in October as promised at various times.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just don't know why you would think calling would result in any answer that might be different from the comments on this thread, the comments on facebook and the emails they sent.  I guess I'm not following your train of thought on that.  They have said many things in many forums and I can't imagine that calling them would result in a different set of answers.

Like I said, maybe they're not even aware that there's a problem. I mean if no one ever says anything, how would they know?  The August box tracking numbers took forever to update too, so they might just be thinking this is par for the USPS course. 

And sure, you shouldn't have to chase a company to find out where your order is, but I'm of the mindset that I would contact them before I cancelled or charged back or whatever. Shrug. 

Clearly I'm in the minority here (with seemingly everything I have to say), I'll go start a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs Bondi thread.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure what they'd say, 'cos I haven't asked, and thus far neither has anyone else. Who knows. Maybe they're completely unaware of what seems to be a shipping issue.  Maybe they'd say "sorry, we sent the emails but haven't shipped them yet".  Maybe they'd be like "MUAHAHAHAH WE STOLE YR MONEY" and log off. Who knows!

..And I'm not saying anyone is making up delays or lack of movement. I can see those things very clearly myself. 

Sorry, I meant 'us' like a figurative us, not me specifically. The royal 'us'. 

Awesome, looking forward to hearing what they say. 
OK, "the royal us" -- I get it now.  Thanks.  

As far as "neither has anyone else [asked]," many people *have* asked, here and on FB.  Specifically about what is REALLY being shipped *when*.  I've asked them a bunch of questions that haven't been answered which is why I said a few pages back that I'm done with asking them questions.  I feel it does no good at this point since I've made up my mind about continuing.

And not to beat a dead horse, but trust me, the worst time to ask your bank to reverse a charge on your credit card statement is the day after such safeguards have expired.  Know your bank's rules.  Some give you 30 days, some give 60, some may have other times.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â
> ...


 Sorry, but that's not fraud. Speaking as someone who works on fraud cases every day, I can tell you that in no way has this situation satisfied the elements of fraud. I have heard of no instances where anyone was denied either their polish or a refund, so legally speaking no one has any damages. I know she probably wasn't referring to fraud in the legal sense, but since there is no fraud here we probably shouldn't throw that term around like there is.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Like I said, maybe they're not even aware that there's a problem. I mean if no one ever says anything, how would they know?  The August box tracking numbers took forever to update too, so they might just be thinking this is par for the USPS course. 

And sure, you shouldn't have to chase a company to find out where your order is, but I'm of the mindset that I would contact them before I cancelled or charged back or whatever. Shrug. 

Clearly I'm in the minority here (with seemingly everything I have to say), I'll go start a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs Bondi thread.
Ok, we're totally on different pages here or you're not getting it.  Bondi has acknowledged all of the things people are talking about..  There's nothing they don't know about.  They know that tracking has not moved.  They claim usps has dropped the ball on not one but 15000 (give or take) gift item boxes.  They have been the ones announcing the 2nd, 3rd and 4th week shipments.

What is it you think they don't know about?  Certainly not any of the above.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry, but that's not fraud. Speaking as someone who works on fraud cases every day, I can tell you that in no way has this situation satisfied the elements of fraud. I have heard of no instances where anyone was denied either their polish or a refund, so legally speaking no one has any damages. I know she probably wasn't referring to fraud in the legal sense, but since there is no fraud here we probably shouldn't throw that term around like there is.
But she wasn't saying Bondi committed is committing will commit fraud.  She said credit card fraud safeguards in talking about worst case scenario.

I can't speak for everyone but I'm pretty sure nearly everyone here believes they will _eventually_ receive their polishes.  Hell, I believe I would have gotten mine.  The reason I requested a refund is I question Bondi's ethics as to whether or not they're lying about shipping.  I don't personally want to do business with a company I worry might be lying to me.  I never thought I wouldn't receive my stuff.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you, Donna.  Lolo22, I do not think Bondi is committing fraud, has committed fraud, will commit fraud, or has ever remotely been close to committing fraud.

I will certainly take my bank to task for using such an ugly term.  From now on I shall say "boo boo."


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 23, 2013)

September shipping email woot!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Thank you, Donna.Â  Lolo22, I do not think Bondi is committing fraud, has committed fraud, will commit fraud, or has ever remotely been close to committing fraud. I will certainly take my bank to task for using such an ugly term.Â  From now on I shall say "boo boo."


 Lol, maybe I will slip that in the next brief I'm working on.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, maybe I will slip that in the next brief I'm working on.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Like I said, maybe they're not even aware that there's a problem. I mean if no one ever says anything, how would they know?  The August box tracking numbers took forever to update too, so they might just be thinking this is par for the USPS course. 

And sure, you shouldn't have to chase a company to find out where your order is, but I'm of the mindset that I would contact them before I cancelled or charged back or whatever. Shrug. 

Clearly I'm in the minority here (with seemingly everything I have to say), I'll go start a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs Bondi thread.

I've said this before so maybe it's mute trying to say it again but this thread isn't as horrible as people are making it seem. I've noticed a couple of people come in say that we're* all *just complaining and bashing Bondi in here and everytime I am kinda annoyed and offended. Maybe most of you don't really mean all of us but by continuing to try to shame us for openly worrying and asking questions and sharing our growing impatience it's just ...I think stirring things up. There's no need for the same people to make comments every few pages on starting a happy thread. I get you don't want to share in the frustrations but I think it actually does help to know what's going on with other people and that we're not crazy to just smile and wait.

And again I want to emphasize no one I know is saying Bondi is a scam. No one is saying that they've been robbed of their money. They are looking at their backup options from having prior experiences with other businesses or boxes. Bondi has however decidedly not answered specific questions and gone around it. He may have many reasons not to. It's just also not true that everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see some nail polish swatches! Hopefully boxes will start showing up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm still trying to see what's up with my $16.99 extra box refund.  I got an email stating they refunded me for my sub box order...which they did but they're saying they refunded me for the beauty gift order which as far as I know is free and I didn't pay for it.  

My problem here is I don't have the order number for my extra box because I use my isp email and download it to my computer with Outlook and my poor, beautiful new laptop is a brick and I can't get that mail...it's gone from me forever so I'm trying to convince them to look at my account for that order.

Correct me if I'm wrong but my order # 2969 is the beauty item, right?

Quote: Dear Donna Deslippe,

Thank you for your order from Bondi New York! We wanted to let you know that your order (#2969) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/19/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification is to inform you that the beauty gift has shipped. You will receive a separate shipping confirmation for your subscription box in the next couple of days.

Shipped To:
Donna Deslippe
43 ---- ST
----, MA ---- US

Track Your Shipment: 9400110200828935558761

This shipment includes the following items:

September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Bondi New York
Phone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bondinewyork.com 

And this is his reply

Quote: Hi Donna,

Thank you for your email. Both order # 2969 and order # 2688 are showing as cancelled in our system. Both orders were refunded yesterday late afternoon.

If I can be of further help, please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, Donna.  Lolo22, I do not think Bondi is committing fraud, has committed fraud, will commit fraud, or has ever remotely been close to committing fraud.

I will certainly take my bank to task for using such an ugly term.  *From now on I shall say "boo boo."*

LOL!

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I've said this before so maybe it's mute trying to say it again but this thread isn't as horrible as people are making it seem. I've noticed a couple of people come in say that we're* all *just complaining and bashing Bondi in here and everytime I am kinda annoyed and offended. Maybe most of you don't really mean all of us but by continuing to try to shame us for openly worrying and asking questions and sharing our growing impatience it's just ...I think stirring things up. There's no need for the same people to make comments every few pages on starting a happy thread. I get you don't want to share in the frustrations but I think it actually does help to know what's going on with other people and that we're not crazy to just smile and wait.

And again I want to emphasize no one I know is saying Bondi is a scam. No one is saying that they've been robbed of their money. They are looking at their backup options from having prior experiences with other businesses or boxes. Bondi has however decidedly not answered specific questions and gone around it. He may have many reasons not to. It's just also not true that everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out.





The reason I haven't tried reaching out to Bondi is that there is nothing they can *say* that will alleviate my feelings.  What will change that feeling is having the beauty gift show up in the next day or two, with a shipping date of last Saturday or maybe Monday, and then getting the rest of my polishes over the next 10 days or so.  If those things don't happen, well, then I'll probably start looking for some other words to describe what's happened.

Not to share too much here, but I'm a credit analyst at a rating agency (and no, we didn't rate structured securities or have anything to do with the financial crisis!).  I deal every day with companies who have a 12 page story about why everything that hasn't gone right up until now is going to be completely different in the future and why we should just trust them that everything is going to be goodness and light from here on out and give them a better rating.  And it's not that I doubt their sincerity in that belief, or that they and their staff aren't breaking their butts to accomplish what they said.  I'm sure that they are.  It's just that before I'm going to have a positive view of your business, I want to actually see the actions working.  The proof of the pudding is, as they say, in the eating.  I hope that what Bondi serves up is as delicious as we all hope.  But I've kind of got a bad taste in my mouth right now.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, we're totally on different pages here or you're not getting it.  Bondi has acknowledged all of the things people are talking about..  There's nothing they don't know about.  They know that tracking has not moved.  They claim usps has dropped the ball on not one but 15000 (give or take) gift item boxes.  They have been the ones announcing the 2nd, 3rd and 4th week shipments.

What is it you think they don't know about?  Certainly not any of the above.

I don't think there's anything I'm not getting. I haven't had the time to read 62 pages of this thread, so it seems like I just haven't seen any of the things you referenced. Anyway, all that aside, I would still call them if I was worried about it.  That's just how I handle things.. I'm not sure how else to explain myself, I don't know why this is such a sticking point. I was making a suggestion, if it's not relevant to you, that's cool, just ignore me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've said this before so maybe it's mute trying to say it again but this thread isn't as horrible as people are making it seem. I've noticed a couple of people come in say that we're* all *just complaining and bashing Bondi in here and everytime I am kinda annoyed and offended. Maybe most of you don't really mean all of us but by continuing to try to shame us for openly worrying and asking questions and sharing our growing impatience it's just ...I think stirring things up. There's no need for the same people to make comments every few pages on starting a happy thread. I get you don't want to share in the frustrations but I think it actually does help to know what's going on with other people and that we're not crazy to just smile and wait.

And again I want to emphasize no one I know is saying Bondi is a scam. No one is saying that they've been robbed of their money. They are looking at their backup options from having prior experiences with other businesses or boxes. Bondi has however decidedly not answered specific questions and gone around it. He may have many reasons not to. It's just also not true that everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out.

I'm not sure if this entire post is directed at me, but you only quoted me, so I'm assuming it is. I have not come even remotely close to trying to "shame" anyone for their opinion.  I've never said "everyone" or "all" - I made a point to say "some people" and not make blanket statements about everyone in the thread, because that's just silly and wouldn't be true. 

That being said - As much as people have the right to complain, worry, discuss, whatever - I have the right to take the opposing stance. I'm sorry if you feel like me sharing my opinion is "stirring things up".  I'm not personally attacking anyone, I feel like I'm being very fair and polite and just asking questions and voicing my opinion. I'm not worried and I feel fine about Bondi.. and my opinion is just as valid as anyone else's.  

Lastly, I never said "everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out".  I ASKED if anyone had reached out. DonnaD and TheSilverNail (I think) both responded and said that yeah, people have asked.  Ok, thanks for the update!  All I saw was people upset, not anyone saying "I emailed/called them and they didn't respond" or "I tried to get a refund and never heard back", etc. 

...And my comment about making a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs thread was facetious.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...And my comment about making a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs thread was facetious. 
Well, I wouldn't have joined it anyway because there's no rainbows!


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 23, 2013)

> Well, I wouldn't have joined it anyway because there's no rainbows!


 Aw, shit. I always forget the rainbows.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've said this before so maybe it's mute trying to say it again but this thread isn't as horrible as people are making it seem. I've noticed a couple of people come in say that we're* all *just complaining and bashing Bondi in here and everytime I am kinda annoyed and offended. Maybe most of you don't really mean all of us but by continuing to try to shame us for openly worrying and asking questions and sharing our growing impatience it's just ...I think stirring things up. There's no need for the same people to make comments every few pages on starting a happy thread. I get you don't want to share in the frustrations but I think it actually does help to know what's going on with other people and that we're not crazy to just smile and wait.

And again I want to emphasize no one I know is saying Bondi is a scam. No one is saying that they've been robbed of their money. They are looking at their backup options from having prior experiences with other businesses or boxes. Bondi has however decidedly not answered specific questions and gone around it. He may have many reasons not to. It's just also not true that everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out.
THIS a million thousand times.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think there's anything I'm not getting. I haven't had the time to read 62 pages of this thread, so it seems like I just haven't seen any of the things you referenced. Anyway, all that aside, I would still call them if I was worried about it.  That's just how I handle things.. I'm not sure how else to explain myself, I don't know why this is such a sticking point. I was making a suggestion, if it's not relevant to you, that's cool, just ignore me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure if this entire post is directed at me, but you only quoted me, so I'm assuming it is. I have not come even remotely close to trying to "shame" anyone for their opinion.  I've never said "everyone" or "all" - I made a point to say "some people" and not make blanket statements about everyone in the thread, because that's just silly and wouldn't be true. 

That being said - As much as people have the right to complain, worry, discuss, whatever - I have the right to take the opposing stance. I'm sorry if you feel like me sharing my opinion is "stirring things up".  I'm not personally attacking anyone, I feel like I'm being very fair and polite and just asking questions and voicing my opinion. I'm not worried and I feel fine about Bondi.. and my opinion is just as valid as anyone else's.  

Lastly, I never said "everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out".  I ASKED if anyone had reached out. DonnaD and TheSilverNail (I think) both responded and said that yeah, people have asked.  Ok, thanks for the update!  All I saw was people upset, not anyone saying "I emailed/called them and they didn't respond" or "I tried to get a refund and never heard back", etc. 

...And my comment about making a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs thread was facetious. 

They weren't directed at you, it's why I was trying to use broad language. Definitely sorry if you feel singled out. Yours was the last comment so I used it as an example. I do think though that as much as we're being criticized for not being constructive in our frustration you and a couple of other (seemingly lovely) women have come in and have made comments saying how tired of the negativity in this thread you were. I do get that and I get that you want to talk about something else...but I think sadly a lot of us don't have any more other stuff to talk about anymore in terms of Bondi. The thread for the month definitely started with a lot of sharing and speculation and excitement...but right now it's not so easy. 

I'm sure a lot of us wouldn't feel so offended by your frustration at our frustration (lol) if we didn't feel we weren't being shamed in some way? Don't know if that makes sense. By all means though I can/we can hold back on posting if people really feel it's getting out of hand. Until a lot of this confusion gets sorted though...I'm empty on how to redirect the mood right now

Also you weren't the first to say you wanted to make a happy Bondi thread b/c the mood was feeling toxic, I know it's not serious but...you know


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 23, 2013)

> Aw, shit. I always forget the rainbows.


And the unicorns pooping those rainbows, of course. You do have a valid point, but I think this whole thread "reads" angrier than most posts were actually written.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They weren't directed at you, it's why I was trying to use broad language. Definitely sorry if you feel singled out. Yours was the last comment so I used it as an example. I do think though that as much as we're being criticized for not being constructive in our frustration you and a couple of other (seemingly lovely) women have come in and have made comments saying how tired of the negativity in this thread you were. I do get that and I get that you want to talk about something else...but I think sadly a lot of us don't have any more other stuff to talk about anymore in terms of Bondi. The thread for the month definitely started with a lot of sharing and speculation and excitement...but right now it's not so easy. 

I'm sure a lot of us wouldn't feel so offended by your frustration at our frustration (lol) if we didn't feel we weren't being shamed in some way? Don't know if that makes sense. By all means though I can/we can hold back on posting if people really feel it's getting out of hand. Until a lot of this confusion gets sorted though...I'm empty on how to redirect the mood right now

Also you weren't the first to say you wanted to make a happy Bondi thread b/c the mood was feeling toxic, I know it's not serious but...you know
I'm not sure how your response is any different? You are criticizing "seemingly lovely" (really?) women for being tired of the negativity. How is that any different? Why are you offended about how others feel? It's perfectly fine to have an opinion...I'm not sure why you care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think there's anything I'm not getting. *I haven't had the time to read 62 pages of this thread, so it seems like I just haven't seen any of the things you referenced.* Anyway, all that aside, I would still call them if I was worried about it.  That's just how I handle things.. I'm not sure how else to explain myself, I don't know why this is such a sticking point. I was making a suggestion, if it's not relevant to you, that's cool, just ignore me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure if this entire post is directed at me, but you only quoted me, so I'm assuming it is. I have not come even remotely close to trying to "shame" anyone for their opinion.  I've never said "everyone" or "all" - I made a point to say "some people" and not make blanket statements about everyone in the thread, because that's just silly and wouldn't be true. 

*That being said - As much as people have the right to complain, worry, discuss, whatever - I have the right to take the opposing stance.* I'm sorry if you feel like me sharing my opinion is "stirring things up".  I'm not personally attacking anyone, I feel like I'm being very fair and polite and just asking questions and voicing my opinion. I'm not worried and I feel fine about Bondi.. and my opinion is just as valid as anyone else's.  

Lastly, I never said "everyone in here is just complaining behind Bondi's back without reaching out".  I ASKED if anyone had reached out. DonnaD and TheSilverNail (I think) both responded and said that yeah, people have asked.  Ok, thanks for the update!  All I saw was people upset, not anyone saying "I emailed/called them and they didn't respond" or "I tried to get a refund and never heard back", etc. 

...And my comment about making a Sunshine n Puppy Dogs thread was facetious. 
I'm not sure WHY you would feel the need to comment and make suggestions on the LAST FEW pages of a 62 page post.  If you had taken the time to read all 62 pages of the post, you would have seen first hand that this post started off amazingly positive - filled with excitement, happiness and a sense of "sistership" among the group. The many things that have happened over the course of the 62 pages would have probably negated your need to suggest that they call Bondi.  I can see how some of these women would take that suggestion almost like a slap in the face or an insult thinking, "All this time and no one thought to call?". They are smart women on this board and after everything that has happened I am absolutely stunned that the mood on this post is still as positive as it is. If you had read the other 59+ pages, you would know this.

These women are supporting each other amazingly and defending themselves each time a "new" person stops in to complain about the mood of the board.  They have gone through expectations not being met, shipping dates being pushed back again and again, beauty items being shipped but not really, people worrying about their hard earned money being wasted, etc. If it were me, I would be just as worried, annoyed and frankly, angry that I had been mislead as many times as Bondi has mislead them.  

Finally, again, if you had read the post in it's entirety, you would know that the post you thought was directed solely at you, was not.  I think it would prove beneficial to you to read everything in a post before commenting so you know all the facts before commenting or making suggestions.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure how your response is any different? You are criticizing "seemingly lovely" (really?) women for being tired of the negativity. How is that any different? Why are you offended about how others feel? It's perfectly fine to have an opinion...I'm not sure why you care what anyone else thinks.  





I was sincere about that. I recognize photos enough to know almost everyone here seems nice and many times hilarious in this thread and others, I was just pointing out that in the current discussion we're seeing things differently.

I'll quote myself : Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do get that and I get that you want to talk about something else...but I think sadly a lot of us don't have any more other stuff to talk about anymore in terms of Bondi. The thread for the month definitely started with a lot of sharing and speculation and excitement...but right now it's not so easy. 

 

I'm sorry if you think I'm also trying to cause drama but I did point out specifically that I understood where people are coming from, I just don't know how to change the mood either


----------



## brandarae (Oct 23, 2013)

I just checked my emails for the beauty gift and Sept box - they don't have different order numbers. It seems to be under one number.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still trying to see what's up with my $16.99 extra box refund.  I got an email stating they refunded me for my sub box order...which they did but they're saying they refunded me for the beauty gift order which as far as I know is free and I didn't pay for it.

My problem here is I don't have the order number for my extra box because I use my isp email and download it to my computer with Outlook and my poor, beautiful new laptop is a brick and I can't get that mail...it's gone from me forever so I'm trying to convince them to look at my account for that order.

Correct me if I'm wrong but my order # 2969 is the beauty item, right?

And this is his reply


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These women are supporting each other amazingly and defending themselves each time a "new" person stops in to complain about the mood of the board.  They have gone through expectations not being met, shipping dates being pushed back again and again, beauty items being shipped but not really, people worrying about their hard earned money being wasted, etc. If it were me, I would be just as worried, annoyed and frankly, angry that I had been mislead as many times as Bondi has mislead them. 
I'm truly flabbergasted by how many women are perfectly ok with this.  Ipsy bag a week late?  They'd be on the town square burning their bags in effigy.  I've seen people lose their ever-loving minds on birchbox, julep and ipsy...not just complaining but freaking the hell out.  And I know complaining from freaking out as I do the former frequently but not so much the latter.

I honest to God have wondered if some people are getting paid to be all happy cheery because it makes no sense to me how mellow people are over Bondi.  I know from the forum that some of these women are just naturally mellow c'est la vie types and I love them dearly for not being me and I am not suggesting they are being paid.  I'm saying I find it so odd, it almost feels like it.   For every witchy me, there is a lovely, unwitchy, tolerant woman.  That's why the world can be a wonderful place...we temper each other.

But based on reactions to other companies that screw up, the fact this thread is so low key...with absolutely everyone maintaining a respectful presence no matter what way they're leaning is pretty amazing to me.  I guess the losing of the minds is happening on facebook.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked my emails for the beauty gift and Sept box - they don't have different order numbers. It seems to be under one number.
Thanks.  I'm not seeing a refund for that and my email says beauty gift specifically.  Did I read somewhere the Sept gift is shipping separately from the box and theOct box is shipping with it's gift?

See, and this is why people are confused.  I seriously am unsure what is shipping with what and when.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry if you think I'm also trying to cause drama but I did point out specifically that I understood where people are coming from, I just don't know how to change the mood either
The mood will change when people get their stuff.  At which point I will be jealous but I will not support a company that I feel is lying to me.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

 For every witchy me, there is a lovely, unwitchy, tolerant woman.  That's why the world can be a wonderful place...we temper each other.






that needs to be some kinda motto for SOMETHING.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

 For every witchy me, there is a lovely, unwitchy, tolerant woman.  That's why the world can be a wonderful place...we temper each other.






that needs to be some kinda motto for SOMETHING. 

I'm like a walking bumper sticker.


----------



## yunii (Oct 23, 2013)

At least you guys have a tracking number to stare at. I still have not received any tracking number for the beauty gift or my 3 boxes.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

I just wish I had the email for my extra box.  My back up files were from earlier than that email.  I thought the gift shipping number is separate from the sub box number and separate from the extra box numbers.  From what I read, it seemed like the September gift was shipping separately from everything so the whole order number thing is confusing.

My cc shows the $19.99 sub box refund.  It's complete.  I'm good.  I'm not seeing any refund for the extra box, $16.99.  I'm afraid I'm confusing them in my confusion.  I'm gonna have to call if their response to me is like the one I posted above.  According to them, they shipped out my canceled and refunded box and supposedly shipped of the gift but are taking that back but nothing about the extra box.

Arrgggh!  My head hurts.


----------



## brandarae (Oct 23, 2013)

From my understanding, you are correct. I heard the Sept gift is shipping separate due to size and the Oct gift is supposed to be included with the sub box.

It's hard to keep track. Too much thinking involved for nail polish!






Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I'm not seeing a refund for that and my email says beauty gift specifically.  Did I read somewhere the Sept gift is shipping separately from the box and theOct box is shipping with it's gift?

See, and this is why people are confused.  I seriously am unsure what is shipping with what and when.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From my understanding, you are correct. I heard the Sept gift is shipping separate due to size and the Oct gift is supposed to be included with the sub box.

It's hard to keep track. Too much thinking involved for nail polish!




So would the gift be the same order number as the box?  I'm just trying to figure out if the 2969 is the box as well as gift and if 2688 is the extra box.  I just am not seeing a refund on the extra box.

Stupid friggin windows 8.1 and it's dumbass crap killing my brand new, shiny and beautiful laptop.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Channeling Emily Litella: Never mind.  I'm old and slow.  I used a different cc for the extra box.  Boy do I feel stupid.

If you don't know who Emily Litella is, watch this.  She's a hoot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz0z3J-vWsk


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

> So would the gift be the same order number as the box? Â I'm just trying to figure out if the 2969 is the box as well asÂ gift and if 2688 is the extra box. Â I just am not seeing a refund on the extra box. Stupid friggin windows 8.1 and it's dumbass crap killing my brand new, shiny and beautiful laptop.


 My gift shipping and the September polish shipping have the same number. I looked in my account history and the October and extra box have different numbers. Did you look at your account history?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My gift shipping and the September polish shipping have the same number. I looked in my account history and the October and extra box have different numbers. Did you look at your account history?
And no, I am apparently so old and slow, it never occurred to me to look in my freakin' account.  I was so obsessed over losing all of my email, I didn't even think about it.

At least I have it figured out now.  Stress puppy for nothing.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK folks I am a few blocks from the bondi office so a few of my angry co workers who are waiting for boxes and I decided to take a walk over to *694 10th Ave*

  New York, NY 10019     We found and apartment building there not an office building. My guess is that they are packing these in a apartment. This of course is just a guess.  I just wanted you to know what I found when I looked for them at the address that they listed on  facebook. We went to get our boxes,.Also at this address is a UPS store.( just thought that was interesting)  I just wanted to let you guys know what happened. If  we were able to get our boxes would have let you know.. So we are back in the office  now.

When MyGlam, now known as Ipsy, first launched the address they listed was to a private residence, it was Marcelo's home. While they did business out of his home (day-to-day operations) the products actually were shipping from the logistic fulfillment center (Fulfilco) and not at his home. By March 2012 they were in their current office space which I've been at. My guess, Bondi is the same way, possibly the day-to-day operations are out of an apartment because typically rent, especially in NYC, is cheaper than an office space. As they grow they'll most likely move out of their current space and into a proper office space. That of course is providing they are working out of an apartment.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I'm not sure WHY you would feel the need to comment and make suggestions on the LAST FEW pages of a 62 page post.*  If you had taken the time to read all 62 pages of the post, you would have seen first hand that this post started off amazingly positive - filled with excitement, happiness and a sense of "sistership" among the group. The many things that have happened over the course of the 62 pages would have probably negated your need to suggest that they call Bondi.  I can see how some of these women would take that suggestion almost like a slap in the face or an insult thinking, "All this time and no one thought to call?". They are smart women on this board and after everything that has happened I am absolutely stunned that the mood on this post is still as positive as it is. If you had read the other 59+ pages, you would know this.

These women are supporting each other amazingly and defending themselves *each time a "new" person stops in to complain about the mood of the board*.  They have gone through expectations not being met, shipping dates being pushed back again and again, beauty items being shipped but not really, people worrying about their hard earned money being wasted, etc. If it were me, I would be just as worried, annoyed and frankly, angry that I had been mislead as many times as Bondi has mislead them.  

*Finally, again, if you had read the post in it's entirety, you would know that the post you thought was directed solely at you, was not.  I think it would prove beneficial to you to read everything in a post before commenting so you know all the facts before commenting or making suggestions. *

 

I have not read every single post in a 62 page thread, that's true. I've read *A LOT* of this one, and I have been active in this (and every other) Bondi thread since MUT collectively learned of the brand. I haven't participated as much in this thread because I have had to put my Bondi subscription on hold due to medical bills, but I've been lurking and living vicariously through everyone else. I think it's unreasonable to suggest that someone not comment or express an opinion without reading every post in a 62 page thread. Come on, we all have other things going on. 

I have also been part of the excitement and happiness surrounding Bondi and the subscription service - If you're familiar with all of that, then surely you've seen me contributing to it, since it's clear we've both been here since the start. I'm not sure why you're getting the impression that I have just shown up on the last page and started hating on everyone or something. I asked if anyone had contacted Bondi and suggested that that's how I would handle it. Again, I think I've been fair and polite in everything I've said, so I'm not sure where this animosity towards me is coming from. 

Regarding Barbyechik's post, I certainly read everything she wrote. I simply said I wasn't sure if it was directed at me or not, so I chose to respond as if it was, because I felt the need to further clarify my words.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But the only reason to initiate a charge back would be if Bondi refused to cancel and refund someone. Again, not a shred of evidence to that. On the bright side, it does seem like we will see some boxes pop up tomorrow.
I've been following this thread since the beginning but I've avoid commenting because I really don't want to get into too much of the drama. I just wanted to state that I asked Bondi for a refund and to cancel and was denied. It had something to do with the fact that I had ordered 3 months instead of 1 and the fact that it discounted things a bit. Which I could understand had I received any product and I wanted a partial refund, but as someone who has yet to receive anything I don't think that should have applied.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Again, I think I've been fair and polite in everything I've said, so I'm not sure where this animosity towards me is coming from.

Regarding Barbyechik's post, I certainly read everything she wrote. I simply said I wasn't sure if it was directed at me or not, so I chose to respond as if it was, because I felt the need to further clarify my words.
It seems like by now almost everyone that has expressed their opinion on here felt like a post was directed right at them. It seems like people are either extremely unsatisfied or still on a very positive note with Bondi and then there are people like me who can understand both sides. I feel like a lot of people here get upset because others are not of their opinion.

Clearly we are all allowed to our opinion and express if we do agree or not agree with another person. At the same time we have to accept weather another person accepts our oppinion or not - after all that is all it is right now, an opinion. None of us have proof if the Boxes are stuck somewhere, when boxes were or were not shipped, where the boxes are packed, if Bondi is lying or not and so on. As far as I know none of us are working for Bondi.

Again, please express your opinion but I do not think that a whole fight about who is right (that's how it feels to me...) has to break out about it as well. And please let's not even start a fight about which parts of your opinions are facts (; , yes some things sated are facts as to what Bondi communicated, however we do not have any proof as to what is actually going on at the company, if they shipped/ are shipping boxes or taking a vacation.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been following this thread since the beginning but I've avoid commenting because I really don't want to get into too much of the drama. I just wanted to state that I asked Bondi for a refund and to cancel and was denied. It had something to do with the fact that I had ordered 3 months instead of 1 and the fact that it discounted things a bit. Which I could understand had I received any product and I wanted a partial refund, but as someone who has yet to receive anything I don't think that should have applied.
Miss Jean, when did you ask for the refund? It sounds like Richard only recently stated that boxes will be refunded less what you have already received and I thought this would also be multiple month subscriptions?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been following this thread since the beginning but I've avoid commenting because I really don't want to get into too much of the drama. I just wanted to state that I asked Bondi for a refund and to cancel and was denied. It had something to do with the fact that I had ordered 3 months instead of 1 and the fact that it discounted things a bit. Which I could understand had I received any product and I wanted a partial refund, but as someone who has yet to receive anything I don't think that should have applied.
Miss Jean, when did you ask for the refund? It sounds like Richard only recently stated that boxes will be refunded less what you have already received and I thought this would also be multiple month subscriptions?

What Sunflowercake says about refunds is my understanding as well.  Initially, Bondi did not offer a refund to pre-paid multi-month subscribers, as they received a discount on the polish.  In a post earlier this week, Richard indicated that they would offer a refund on multi-month subscriptions, with a reduction in the refund for the August box for those who received a box in August.

As far as I have heard, those who have asked for refunds are receiving them, although you may want to check your order numbers (if you have multiple orders) to ensure that each is cancelled/refunded.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What Sunflowercake says about refunds is my understanding as well.  Initially, Bondi did not offer a refund to pre-paid multi-month subscribers, as they received a discount on the polish.  In a post earlier this week, Richard indicated that they would offer a refund on multi-month subscriptions, with a reduction in the refund for the August box for those who received a box in August.

As far as I have heard, those who have asked for refunds are receiving them, although you may want to check your order numbers (if you have multiple orders) to ensure that each is cancelled/refunded.
I any case I would reach out again and just explain that you know Richard had allowed refunds on the MUT forum and ask to be refunded. Let us know if they still deny it!!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 24, 2013)

It's now Thursday. Still waiting for 1x Sep sub box and 1x Sep gift box shipping notifications.

The tracking for the Sep beauty gift has still not moved.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been following this thread since the beginning but I've avoid commenting because I really don't want to get into too much of the drama. I just wanted to state that I asked Bondi for a refund and to cancel and was denied. It had something to do with the fact that I had ordered 3 months instead of 1 and the fact that it discounted things a bit. Which I could understand had I received any product and I wanted a partial refund, but as someone who has yet to receive anything I don't think that should have applied.
I agree with the others; ask Bondi again now and since you haven't received anything at all, they should refund your money.  If they won't, then it might be time to file a claim with your bank/credit card company because your boo boo protections (see previous post of mine for terminology) will be expiring soon for September transactions, if they haven't already.  Best of luck to you!

p.s.  It's a new day of staring at USPS tracking numbers that haven't changed for almost a week!  Oh, wait, I can look at the one from that *other* place I ordered from.  In just two days the tracking has updated seven times and I see exactly where those polishes are.  Joy!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 24, 2013)

My tracking also hasn't updated so I looked at my August tracking. It was shipped on the 2nd and delivered on the 9th. During that time it did not update until the 9th when it hit my local post office.

ETA- I live in Maryland so not a far distance for the polish to go and it still took a week.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's now Thursday. Still waiting for 1x Sep sub box and 1x Sep gift box shipping notifications.

The tracking for the Sep beauty gift has still not moved.
I'm waiting on lots of boxes.  My tracking for my September beauty gift hasn't moved either.  What troubles me about it not moving, is no one's has moved.  In August when mine didn't move, others tracking was updating and people were receiving boxes.  But as of right now, I haven't seen or heard of anyone's tracking updating.  

I ordered Urban Decay from Hautelook and received a shipping notice on the 22.  This is what that tracking looks like, please note this is also shipping from NJ, same as Bondi.  

*THIS IS FROM AN ORDER FROM HAUTELOOK FOR URBAN DECAY*


Scheduled Delivery Day: October 24, 2013
  
Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
First-Class Package Service
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢ 
 
DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION October 24, 2013 , 9:56 am

Sorting Complete

, VA 23

October 24, 2013 , 5:48 am

Arrival at Post Office

, VA 23

October 23, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

October 23, 2013 , 8:16 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

October 22, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

October 22, 2013 , 7:34 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

October 22, 2013 , 6:19 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

NORTH BERGEN, NJ 07047 

October 22, 2013

Electronic Shipping Info Received


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But the only reason to initiate a charge back would be if Bondi refused to cancel and refund someone. Again, not a shred of evidence to that. On the bright side, it does seem like we will see some boxes pop up tomorrow.
I've been following this thread since the beginning but I've avoid commenting because I really don't want to get into too much of the drama. I just wanted to state that I asked Bondi for a refund and to cancel and was denied. It had something to do with the fact that I had ordered 3 months instead of 1 and the fact that it discounted things a bit. Which I could understand had I received any product and I wanted a partial refund, but as someone who has yet to receive anything I don't think that should have applied.

This is the quote from Richard a few days ago.  You are able to receive a refund no matter what type of subscription you purchased.

Quote:

Many members of this group have been Bondi New York customers since we launched. You have shared in our success and in our failings. Hopefully we all agree that we produce a good quality product and for the most part our customer service is better than many of our competitors, be they polish subscriptions, beauty boxes or a general cosmetics company.

Customer service is one of the two pillars of our business next to producing a good quality product that lives up to the promises.

I can see that many of you are very frustrated and I understand this. There is plenty of misinformation being put out there which is only fueling peoples concerns about our business and our subscription box.

My team and I are not in the business of frustrating our customers to the point of dissatisfaction and upset. We want you to promptly receive your orders and to enjoy the product and share the experience.

We acknowledge that we have had issues and my team have worked tirelessly to meet deadlines that I have set and I am the person to blame when some of these deadlines have been missed.

That being said, we have made substantial headway on back logged subscriptions with boxes shipping out in waves. For those customers who have not received a tracking number for the September beauty gift, please email [email protected] where one of my team will be in touch.

September box tracking information has been going out and continues to go out. October box tracking information has started being sent out. Our back log will be cleared in time to be able to execute November promptly and restore the fast shipping that many of you have experienced from our firm.

I am aware that some tracking numbers have not yet updated. This is not unusual for USPS, I would expect to see packages being delivered or updated within a couple of days.

*With all of the above being said, if you do not wish to wait, you are welcome to contact us to cancel your subscription and receive a full refund. This includes customers who pre-paid multiple months. We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received. If you have received a shipping notification for your box, we can still cancel your subscription and intercept the package.*

To cancel your subscription and request a refund, please email [email protected] We will acknowledge your request within 24 hours and get this taken care of for you.

For those that are not canceling, below is a spoiler of one of the batches of boxes awaiting taping and collection

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 



 

PS: If you have any questions or concerns, we're available on live chat on our website or you can email [email protected] or you can call us 1 (888) 548-2290.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it just me or has Bondi now disabled people from commenting on their FB page/wall/whatever it's called?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me or has Bondi now disabled people from commenting on their FB page/wall/whatever it's called?
I just checked, and it looks like they have disabled comments.  You can only leave a comment on one of their posts.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked, and it looks like they have disabled comments.  You can only leave a comment on one of their posts.  
Wow, and I thought there couldn't be any more red flags.

This is better than reality TV!  &lt;sits in comfy chair, munching popcorn&gt;


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bondi New York
Liked Â· 4 hours ago   
 
Last minute mani emergency? Stop by Garden State Plaza and get color advice from one of our trained team
 
 
 
 
This is their last post.
 
I caved and opened a new Facebook account so I could like companies and get coupon codes.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

> > Â  Is it just me or has Bondi now disabled people from commenting on their FB page/wall/whatever it's called?
> 
> 
> I just checked, and it looks like they have disabled comments.Â  You can only leave a comment on one of their posts. Â


 Are you looking at "regular" Facebook or mobile? Just asking because I generally look at the mobile site and all I ever see there are the company posts and comments on those ever since a new FB mobile app went in a couple of months ago. I hate that I can't "See What Others are Posting" anymore on ANY company FB page on mobile.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

> Wow, and I thought there couldn't be any more red flags. This is better than reality TV!Â


 Seriously. I emailed them several days ago asking to cancel my account so im not charged for November. I'm broke and would also like to try the polishes before I'm charged for more. It's been two days and they haven't responded so idk.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you looking at "regular" Facebook or mobile?

Just asking because I generally look at the mobile site and all I ever see there are the company posts and comments on those ever since a new FB mobile app went in a couple of months ago. I hate that I can't "See What Others are Posting" anymore on ANY company FB page on mobile.
I'm on a desktop computer.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

> > Are you looking at "regular" Facebook or mobile? Just asking because I generally look at the mobile site and all I ever see there are the company posts and comments on those ever since a new FB mobile app went in a couple of months ago. I hate that I can't "See What Others are Posting" anymore on ANY company FB page on mobile.
> 
> 
> I'm on a desktop computer. Â


 Oh boy. This is really getting crazy. If I wasn't nursing a kitty recovering from dental surgery, I'd take a road trip to GsP to see if they gave the fall/winter stuff -- just to see it IRL.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you looking at "regular" Facebook or mobile?

Just asking because I generally look at the mobile site and all I ever see there are the company posts and comments on those ever since a new FB mobile app went in a couple of months ago. I hate that I can't "See What Others are Posting" anymore on ANY company FB page on mobile.
desktop, definitely no way to write on their wall and no wall posts now. ohhhhhh boy.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooooh jeez....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

@skylite our avatars match...kinda.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I understand why a company would disable wall posts.  You never know what some whackadoodle will post on your wall.  On the other hand, it just seems like bad timing to disable wall posting when you are in the middle of having problems and customers want their questions answered.  Plus, you could still leave crazy comments under their posts, they just wouldn't be as visible.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

> @skylite Â our avatars match...kinda.


 Haha !! You're right ! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Not going to get into it, but I know that some super ridiculous things (bordering on defamation/libel) were posted on their wall and it was probably easier for them to just disable the comments then to sit and deal with blocking all the crazies.

My polish tracking updated from Not Found to Electronic Info Received, so I guess that's something.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone else not have tracking for their Sept box yet?


----------



## credit22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I understand why a company would disable wall posts.  You never know what some whackadoodle will post on your wall.  On the other hand, it just seems like bad timing to disable wall posting when you are in the middle of having problems and customers want their questions answered.  Plus, you could still leave crazy comments under their posts, they just wouldn't be as visible.  

Not to mention that there were at least 2-3 (if not more) pending questions from customers about when they were going to get their boxes or requesting other information. I don't think that this is a sign of impending doom or whatever, but I think it's another bad image decision.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I understand why a company would disable wall posts.  *You never know what some whackadoodle will post on your wall.*  On the other hand, it just seems like bad timing to disable wall posting when you are in the middle of having problems and customers want their questions answered.  Plus, you could still leave crazy comments under their posts, they just wouldn't be as visible.  
This is totally true, just look at Birchbox's wall at any given point of the day. But I have a huge amount of respect for them for still allowing comments abd addressing a lot of them (i can't say all or most because i try to stay away from the page so i wouldn't know, but i have noticed that they address even the stupidest of complaints). The timing just looks really bad.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I understand why a company would disable wall posts.  *You never know what some whackadoodle will post on your wall.*  On the other hand, it just seems like bad timing to disable wall posting when you are in the middle of having problems and customers want their questions answered.  Plus, you could still leave crazy comments under their posts, they just wouldn't be as visible.  
This is totally true, just look at Birchbox's wall at any given point of the day. But I have a huge amount of respect for them for still allowing comments abd addressing a lot of them (i can't say all or most because i try to stay away from the page so i wouldn't know, but i have noticed that they address even the stupidest of complaints). The timing just looks really bad.

The difference is that Birchbox has a social media team on staff.  Bondi's CEO is packing boxes for shipment (well at least I would assume so).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The difference is that Birchbox has a social media team on staff.  Bondi's CEO is packing boxes for shipment (well at least I would assume so).
If Richard's numbers were true, only 25% of their subscriber base is following them on facebook. If they can't even handle that....well...I guess I'll just have to start calling them until they answer me.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I any case I would reach out again and just explain that you know Richard had allowed refunds on the MUT forum and ask to be refunded. Let us know if they still deny it!!
Thanks guys. I'll reach out to Richard again. I had originally asked for a refund in September after  I had learned about the delay and then again last week when he said they offered refunds to everyone.  I'll let you know what he says!


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

So, remember how bondi was filtering reviews ? I just was browsing their colors and noticed that copp'a feel has a five star review... A color that no one has yet. So I read it, and it's from a verified buyer, who isn't even reviewing the polish... It just says something along the lines of she's so excited they have a sub program now... Really?! A "verified buyer" who's review doesn't even have anything to do with the color( that no one has swatches yet) made it through the filter ?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The difference is that Birchbox has a social media team on staff.  Bondi's CEO is packing boxes for shipment (well at least I would assume so).
If Richard's numbers were true, only 25% of their subscriber base is following them on facebook. If they can't even handle that....well...I guess I'll just have to start calling them until they answer me.

One thing I noticed was that Bondi shows up in my newsfeed as a "Sponsored" post (Julep does too).  So I think it would be possible to subscribe via the link in the sponsored post without ever visiting their page.  I'm not saying that means anything though, it's just something I noticed.

We were promised a 7 day selection/skipping window for November so even though it may be hard to reach them while they are working on packing the boxes, you still have a bit of time to get your cancellation in.  I did have luck with the chat window yesterday, but I know others have not.  At least you could leave a chat message that you wish to have your cancellation processed (with your email) and get a screen shot.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing I noticed was that Bondi shows up in my newsfeed as a "Sponsored" post (Julep does too).  So I think it would be possible to subscribe via the link in the sponsored post without ever visiting their page.  I'm not saying that means anything though, it's just something I noticed.

We were promised a 7 day selection/skipping window for November so even though it may be hard to reach them while they are working on packing the boxes, you still have a bit of time to get your cancellation in.  I did have luck with the chat window yesterday, but I know others have not.  At least you could leave a chat message that you wish to have your cancellation processed (with your email) and get a screen shot.
That'll probably end up being my next safeguard, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bondi had posted previously on their Facebook page that they had changed their Customer Service Program just as a heads up, so you may want to email them again, as some of the emails had been lost.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That'll probably end up being my next safeguard, just to be on the safe side.
I agree though, that social media teams are worth their weight in gold.  Nowadays people know that is usually the fastest way to get a response.  I once lost a coupon code I had from Victoria's Secret and I sent them a FB message thinking they would never respond but, hey it's worth a shot.  Within an hour they wrote back to me and gave me a new code and btw this was at like 10pm.  I was way impressed to see that from an international retailer.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn, every time I see a couple of posts I keep hoping someone has had shipping update or received their box. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing I noticed was that Bondi shows up in my newsfeed as a "Sponsored" post (Julep does too).  So I think it would be possible to subscribe via the link in the sponsored post without ever visiting their page.  I'm not saying that means anything though, it's just something I noticed.

We were promised a 7 day selection/skipping window for November so even though it may be hard to reach them while they are working on packing the boxes, you still have a bit of time to get your cancellation in.  I did have luck with the chat window yesterday, but I know others have not.  At least you could leave a chat message that you wish to have your cancellation processed (with your email) and get a screen shot.

You're right, I forgot about the selection window. They've kinda been working around the question when asked about it so I'm assuming it's not a priority until they get everything shipped out. I assume though that we should have news by tomorrow night...and then the window would close around Nov 2-3?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree though, that social media teams are worth their weight in gold.  Nowadays people know that is usually the fastest way to get a response.  I once lost a coupon code I had from Victoria's Secret and I sent them a FB message thinking they would never respond but, hey it's worth a shot.  Within an hour they wrote back to me and gave me a new code and btw this was at like 10pm.  I was way impressed to see that from an international retailer.
Wow, that would be the last thing I would expect from an international retailer. It seems like a lot of bigger retailers that can afford social media employees have really stepped it up with their facebooks.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're right, I forgot about the selection window. They've kinda been working around the question when asked about it so I'm assuming it's not a priority until they get everything shipped out. I assume though that we should have news by tomorrow night...and then the window would close around Nov 2-3?
I just sent them another email about it, so hopefully we get an actual answer.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Sigh, I am so sad. I really want Bondi to be great (not to mention, dyyying for the colors I selected), but I think I might just have to cancel the sub. I don't want to be charged for November without any of you even seeing your September box! 

If they weren't in Jersey, I'd tell them to give me a job haha!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn, every time I see a couple of posts I keep hoping someone has had shipping update or received their box. 
You're right, I forgot about the selection window. They've kinda been working around the question when asked about it so I'm assuming it's not a priority until they get everything shipped out. I assume though that we should have news by tomorrow night...and then the window would close around Nov 2-3?

I know, I really thought we would see some boxes show up today




  It is still early though.

Richard had said (somewhere in this thread) they were sending out the Nov. email "later this week" but I just really hope they wait because it's not going to be well received. I think as soon as some polish boxes show up and a few of people's swatches go up, that would be the best time to send the next email.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I really thought we would see some boxes show up today



  It is still early though.

Richard had said (somewhere in this thread) they were sending out the Nov. email "later this week" but I just really hope they wait because it's not going to be well received. I think as soon as some polish boxes show up and a few of people's swatches go up, that would be the best time to send the next email.



  If they send the emails out for the November selection before anyone receives the Sept/Oct boxes, I feel they will get mostly skips.  If they wait until after people start receiving their polishes, people will be more likely to make a selection.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else not have tracking for their Sept box yet?
Yep, still waiting.

I still only have shipping confirmation for the beauty gift, not that the tracking has updated.

I worry the customs declaration issues are still ongoing... Pretty much a total update blackout right now. Are the packed boxes actually leaving the premises??


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, I got a response to my question. What I said "Hi. Many of us are weary that there seems to be no one (even those extremely close to package origination) have recieved their beauty package yet. SO, I'm looking for confirmation that my package was indeed shipped when indicated on my email (Oct. 19th) as no one's shipping info has updated yet. My order # is xxxx. Thanks for the help and clarification." What the response was: Thank you for your email, please excuse the slight delay in responding. We are aware that a substantial amount of our customers tracking information has not updated to indicate that USPS are in receipt of the packages. I am working with USPS at present to understand what has caused this issue. Previously when we shipped from Manhattan, packages updated immediately, however since we launched this subscription service and moved to Jersey, we continue to have issues with USPS not scanning package barcodes at origin/on receipt or even scanning them period. This is the first time that such a large volume of packages have been affected and we are concerned that we are unable to get a status or that customers who live local to us have not received anything. I will be providing an update to all customers within the next 24 hours on this situation. From November, we are introducing the option for customers to determine how their package is shipped. Whether it be USPS, FedEx SmartPost or USPS Priority Mail for a small additional charge. This should alleviate the volume of packages going through one channel and help us decide what the better option for shipping will be moving forward. If I can be of further help, or if you should have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch. Best wishes, Richard" So, I believe that the answer is that they're saying our packages did indeed ship when they originally said... we'll see what their update is. I hope it just isn't more excuses. I honestly don't know what Bondi is doing wrong with USPS. The volume cannot be the issue as other subs with similar numbers use it with absolutely no problem. (Lootcrate = amazing shipping) If they are truly having this many problems they probably need to look into using a shipping logistics company or something, who at the very least could facilitate the presorting of their packages (if they don't already do this... which they really should if they're sending out that many boxes....)


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 24, 2013)

Add me to the list really hoping to see photos of people receiving at least their beauty gifts today....


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

@skylite or they could just go to a different post office.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I really thought we would see some boxes show up today



  It is still early though.

Richard had said (somewhere in this thread) they were sending out the Nov. email "later this week" but I just really hope they wait because it's not going to be well received. I think as soon as some polish boxes show up and a few of people's swatches go up, that would be the best time to send the next email.

Ah, very true. I didn't think of that. I just assumed the window needed to start before November but it's worth waiting on that.

In other news they have confirmed to me that all beauty gifts and all Sept boxes have gone out. The email seemed to emphasize that, 100% all of those are out. This means they must be working on October boxes and then the dollar boxes? Since my voucher order included an October color I think mine should be somewhere in between lol. Since it's late-ish on the East Coast and no boxes have been shared as arrived I think I'm just waiting to see if anyone gets theirs tomorrow, don't have much hope for today.

There's also, it seems, going to be an email going out soon about shipping going forward and includes upgrades with SmartPost and Priority Mail. We'll see.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

You want to know about Bondi?  Take some time and read this blog post.  It will scare the crap out of anyone on the fence and will probably make all the patiently waiting people think twice too.

http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/2013/10/beware-of-bondi-ny.html


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 24, 2013)

Right now I'm getting the technical difficulties message on my tracking again. Maybe it is a better idea to try out fedex next time. I've never had shipping issues with anyone but DHL, so I'm not sure what the issue is with Bondi &amp; USPS.


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just checked my mailbox, and there was no Bondi inside 



  I'm a little less than an hour away from NYC, and an hour away from their little kiosk in GSP. I'm tempted to go there and ask whoever is working if they know whats going on, or at least to see if they are selling the colors there!


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just checked my mailbox, and there was no Bondi inside 



  I'm a little less than an hour away from NYC, and an hour away from their little kiosk in GSP. I'm tempted to go there and ask whoever is working if they know whats going on, or at least to see if they are selling the colors there!


Go do it!!! And take pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked my mailbox, and there was no Bondi inside 



  I'm a little less than an hour away from NYC, and an hour away from their little kiosk in GSP. I'm tempted to go there and ask whoever is working if they know whats going on, or at least to see if they are selling the colors there!

Well, not to encourage you to go to the kiosk 



 but if you doooo and they do have the Fall colors I would love to know your impressions and/or swatches


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok, the more of that blog post I read, the more the hackles are raised on the back of my neck.  gotham-beauty.com was run by Richard, ripped off a ton of people and one website builder, tried to sue a salon owner and then went poof with customer's money.

Oh my God.

So glad I got out and got refunded.  So much for the famous Bondi transparency!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, shi-------. Don't I feel stupid for getting wrapped up in this?

I already used my voucher and received the polish from it, so I don't know if I can go and ask for my $20 back.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I got a response to my question.

What I said
"Hi. Many of us are weary that there seems to be no one (even those extremely close to package origination) have recieved their beauty package yet.
SO, I'm looking for confirmation that my package was indeed shipped when indicated on my email (Oct. 19th) as no one's shipping info has updated yet. My order # is xxxx. Thanks for the help and clarification."

What the response was:

Thank you for your email, please excuse the slight delay in responding.

We are aware that a substantial amount of our customers tracking information has not updated to indicate that USPS are in receipt of the packages.

I am working with USPS at present to understand what has caused this issue. Previously when we shipped from Manhattan, packages updated immediately, however since we launched this subscription service and moved to Jersey, we continue to have issues with USPS not scanning package barcodes at origin/on receipt or even scanning them period.

This is the first time that such a large volume of packages have been affected and we are concerned that we are unable to get a status or that customers who live local to us have not received anything.

I will be providing an update to all customers within the next 24 hours on this situation.

From November, we are introducing the option for customers to determine how their package is shipped. Whether it be USPS, FedEx SmartPost or USPS Priority Mail for a small additional charge. This should alleviate the volume of packages going through one channel and help us decide what the better option for shipping will be moving forward.

If I can be of further help, or if you should have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch.

Best wishes,


Richard"


So, I believe that the answer is that they're saying our packages did indeed ship when they originally said... we'll see what their update is. I hope it just isn't more excuses.

I honestly don't know what Bondi is doing wrong with USPS. The volume cannot be the issue as other subs with similar numbers use it with absolutely no problem. (Lootcrate = amazing shipping) If they are truly having this many problems they probably need to look into using a shipping logistics company or something, who at the very least could facilitate the presorting of their packages (if they don't already do this... which they really should if they're sending out that many boxes....)
From that blog post, Richard has an ongoing history with blaming usps (or whatever other shipping company) for packages unsent.

I am truly alarmed by what I've read.  Where yesterday I really thought you guys would get your stuff, I can't say I believe that today.

Some of you ladies might think I'm just a big ol' meanie maker on Bondi but I trust my gut and from the moment the beauty gift was "shipped" without movement on anyone's box, my gut said something is up.  I sincerely hope you get your stuff...at this point, I'm not feeling very good about it.

Good luck, girls...looks like you're going to need it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm actually fine with them turning off their Facebook wall right now. If people are posting anything that requires Bondi to turn their attention away from figuring out the USPS mess, then it's just going to take that much longer to sort it all out. Whereas if they keep their heads down to their work, completely focused on finding out what USPS has done with those boxes then people will get upset saying Bondi is ignoring them on Facebook. Think about it, they usually reply so fast, but with the customer concerns right now, imagine the numerous amount of emails, posts, etc. that are being sent to them, all with exactly the same questions. I think Richard and his team have given us a good update, they're trying to see what USPS is doing and they'll give us a new update once they handle and fix it. I have no problem stepping back and letting them do it. I don't know how asking them anything is going to get them to figure out any faster why USPS is having issues. I'm sure they're quite concerned, heck, I'd be furious with USPS! With that many packages, I'm actually not at all surprised if the PO was just too lazy to scan them. I do recall that in August there were ladies in New Jersey who didn't receive their boxes until a little after a week after they were shipped, while people states away received them days before. I also know some people who recently ordered from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection received their boxes with no tracking update at all. Apparently, it seems that NJ PO is just....a tad....oh who know LOL Having some issues! Haha!






I am super excited to hear about the shipping options though! I'm so glad Bondi is trying to take an extra step to please customers to that extent and hopefully fix any future shipping issues! Unfortunately, both USPS and FedEx don't seem to be my friend, but I'm patient, so either way works for me! Now if I could eliminate both and only have UPS, glory halleluiah!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, remember how bondi was filtering reviews ? I just was browsing their colors and noticed that copp'a feel has a five star review... A color that no one has yet. So I read it, and it's from a verified buyer, who isn't even reviewing the polish... It just says something along the lines of she's so excited they have a sub program now... Really?! A "verified buyer" who's review doesn't even have anything to do with the color( that no one has swatches yet) made it through the filter ?
Just...wow.

These people have officially scared the sh*t out me me now.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 24, 2013)

I live on east coast.. mail already came. Rushed home to check my mailbox annnnnd NOTHING. Surprise surprise. Now off to read this blog post. Eek.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

The only time I've had "electronic shipping info received" stay that way for days was because the package wasn't shipped.

Thank you, Donna, for posting that link and being your BAMF self.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I live on east coast.. mail already came. Rushed home to check my mailbox annnnnd






NOTHING. Surprise surprise.

Now off to read this blog post. Eek.

I honestly thought that was going to end with a box photo 



 i need to learn how to scroll to see a WHOLE post before I start reading it lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Who keeps taking down my posts from this board?  I don't get it. I post things then they disappear??   I posted how I went to there office yesterday and it didn't exist and it was removed. If someone is taking down posts about things like that that's wrong...The address they list on  facebook isn't real they never were there according to all the people I talked to when my friends and I got there. Also there is an apt building over stores there. I spend a while with my co workers looking for there office. Lets see if someone takes this post down now too. Does anyone know who could take down our posts ??


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Oops, sorry!! Lol Im on my phone so I really wasnt quite surw how far i spaced it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm working at home today. Saw the mail truck pull up and put a couple boxes in the mailbox, but it was a swap and some iced tea samples from Target. No bondi stuff. Didn't Sam Clysdale post about the gotham beauty box not too long ago and richard say that it went south after he left? Not trying to argue one way or the other -- just thought it should be mentioned.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who keeps taking down my posts from this board?  I don't get it. I post things then they disappear??   I posted how I went to there office yesterday and it didn't exist and it was removed. If someone is taking down posts about things like that that's wrong...The address they list on  facebook isn't real they never were there according to all the people I talked to when my friends and I got there. Also there is an apt building over stores there. I spend a while with my co workers looking for there office. Lets see if someone takes this post down now too. Does anyone know who could take down our posts ??

Your post is still there... 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137995/bondi-new-york-october-2013-spoilers/1740#post_2193646


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With that many packages, I'm actually not at all surprised if the PO was just too lazy to scan them. I do recall that in August there were ladies in New Jersey who didn't receive their boxes until a little after a week after they were shipped, while people states away received them days before. I also know some people who recently ordered from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection received their boxes with no tracking update at all. Apparently, it seems that NJ PO is just....a tad....oh who know LOL Having some issues! Haha!


I don't know... other subscription companies with as many boxes don't have the same issues using USPS. I get updates no problem generally, and when I don't, I receive my box in 3 days or less. I believe that Bondi is doing something wrong, else they wouldn't have problems to this scale.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 24, 2013)

I do remember him saying something about it, but not sure what!



> I'm working at home today. Saw the mail truck pull up and put a couple boxes in the mailbox, but it was a swap and some iced tea samples from Target. No bondi stuff. Didn't Sam Clysdale post about the gotham beauty box not too long ago and richard say that it went south after he left? Not trying to argue one way or the other -- just thought it should be mentioned.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

On the other hand, I've requested a refund for september and october... I'll just have to use that money to find a color like Meadow moss somewhere else.... I'm thinking I'll start at Zoya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 24, 2013)

@skylite @DonnaD Actually it appears that the site may have some little bugs, I looked through the new Fall/Winter colors and there are reviews from people I know well enough to know they wouldn't post false reviews. It seems that some of the reviews belong under the Spring/Summer colors and perhaps may be showing under the wrong polish based off of what some of the reviews say. I can tell a couple are talking about a completely different polish whatsoever.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 24, 2013)

I think at this point, we just have to wait on the update supposedly coming within the next 24 hours. I hope we get some straight answers!


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@skylite @DonnaD Actually it appears that the site may have some little bugs, I looked through the new Fall/Winter colors and there are reviews from people I know well enough to know they wouldn't post false reviews. It seems that some of the reviews belong under the Spring/Summer colors and perhaps may be showing under the wrong polish based off of what some of the reviews say. I can tell a couple are talking about a completely different polish whatsoever.






haha!! That's weird. Now i want to go look at all the reviews.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

> > Â  Who keeps taking down my posts from this board?Â  I don't get it. I post things then they disappear??Â Â  I posted how I went to there office yesterday and it didn't exist and it was removed. If someone is taking down posts about things like that that's wrong...The address they list onÂ  facebook isn't real they never were there according to all the people I talked to when my friends and I got there. Also there is an apt building over stores there. I spend a while with my co workers looking for there office. Lets see if someone takes this post down now too. Does anyone know who could take down our posts ??
> 
> 
> Your post is still there...Â lain: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137995/bondi-new-york-october-2013-spoilers/1740#post_2193646


 Not to mention someone took a screen shots of it and they are going on and on about it in the Julep Swap group on FB. It's on that blog post now to......


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With that many packages, I'm actually not at all surprised if the PO was just too lazy to scan them. I do recall that in August there were ladies in New Jersey who didn't receive their boxes until a little after a week after they were shipped, while people states away received them days before. I also know some people who recently ordered from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection received their boxes with no tracking update at all. Apparently, it seems that NJ PO is just....a tad....oh who know LOL Having some issues! Haha!



I don't know... other subscription companies with as many boxes don't have the same issues using USPS. I get updates no problem generally, and when I don't, I receive my box in 3 days or less. I believe that Bondi is doing something wrong, else they wouldn't have problems to this scale. 
This is very true



I'm just considering that Bondi is dealing with a PO that may not be used to handling this many packages at once compared to other subs shippers that have been handling it for a longer amount of time. I may be wrong, but NJ doesn't have any large beauty sub base that gets sent out through them, do they? I haven't had time to verify this yet.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not to mention someone took a screen shots of it and they are going on and on about it in the Julep Swap group on FB. It's on that blog post now to......
Yikes I think I will crawl back under the rock I came out from... this is way to stressful  will just wait  like everyone else   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone can write and publish a blog...its up to the reader to choose whether or not they want to believe what's been written.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually fine with them turning off their Facebook wall right now. If people are posting anything that requires Bondi to turn their attention away from figuring out the USPS mess, then it's just going to take that much longer to sort it all out. Whereas if they keep their heads down to their work, completely focused on finding out what USPS has done with those boxes then people will get upset saying Bondi is ignoring them on Facebook. Think about it, they usually reply so fast, but with the customer concerns right now, imagine the numerous amount of emails, posts, etc. that are being sent to them, all with exactly the same questions. I think Richard and his team have given us a good update, they're trying to see what USPS is doing and they'll give us a new update once they handle and fix it. I have no problem stepping back and letting them do it. I don't know how asking them anything is going to get them to figure out any faster why USPS is having issues. I'm sure they're quite concerned, heck, I'd be furious with USPS! With that many packages, I'm actually not at all surprised if the PO was just too lazy to scan them. I do recall that in August there were ladies in New Jersey who didn't receive their boxes until a little after a week after they were shipped, while people states away received them days before. I also know some people who recently ordered from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection received their boxes with no tracking update at all. Apparently, it seems that NJ PO is just....a tad....oh who know LOL Having some issues! Haha!






I am super excited to hear about the shipping options though! I'm so glad Bondi is trying to take an extra step to please customers to that extent and hopefully fix any future shipping issues! Unfortunately, both USPS and FedEx don't seem to be my friend, but I'm patient, so either way works for me! Now if I could eliminate both and only have UPS, glory halleluiah!




I'm having a very hard time believing that the beauty boxes were handed to the post office in NJ, even as late as Tuesday.  My grandparents live in NJ and we mail stuff to each other, things don't take this long to be delivered.  The other issue is that it is effecting every single box, not just some of the boxes.  Richard has not given us a good update because that was sent in an e-mail to one person, not to everyone.  I also don't like the fact that in that e-mail to that one person, Richard never actually says, yes, all the beauty boxes have been given to the post office.  He talks all around it, but never actually answers the question directly.  I have been very supportive and patient with Bondi, but even I am wearing thin.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually fine with them turning off their Facebook wall right now. If people are posting anything that requires Bondi to turn their attention away from figuring out the USPS mess, then it's just going to take that much longer to sort it all out. Whereas if they keep their heads down to their work, completely focused on finding out what USPS has done with those boxes then people will get upset saying Bondi is ignoring them on Facebook. Think about it, they usually reply so fast, but with the customer concerns right now, imagine the numerous amount of emails, posts, etc. that are being sent to them, all with exactly the same questions. I think Richard and his team have given us a good update, they're trying to see what USPS is doing and they'll give us a new update once they handle and fix it. I have no problem stepping back and letting them do it. I don't know how asking them anything is going to get them to figure out any faster why USPS is having issues. I'm sure they're quite concerned, heck, I'd be furious with USPS! With that many packages, I'm actually not at all surprised if the PO was just too lazy to scan them. I do recall that in August there were ladies in New Jersey who didn't receive their boxes until a little after a week after they were shipped, while people states away received them days before. I also know some people who recently ordered from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection received their boxes with no tracking update at all. Apparently, it seems that NJ PO is just....a tad....oh who know LOL Having some issues! Haha!





I am super excited to hear about the shipping options though! I'm so glad Bondi is trying to take an extra step to please customers to that extent and hopefully fix any future shipping issues! Unfortunately, both USPS and FedEx don't seem to be my friend, but I'm patient, so either way works for me! Now if I could eliminate both and only have UPS, glory halleluiah!




I'm having a very hard time believing that the beauty boxes were handed to the post office in NJ, even as late as Tuesday.  My grandparents live in NJ and we mail stuff to each other, things don't take this long to be delivered.  The other issue is that it is effecting every single box, not just some of the boxes.  Richard has not given us a good update because that was sent in an e-mail to one person, not to everyone.  I also don't like the fact that in that e-mail to that one person, Richard never actually says, yes, all the beauty boxes have been given to the post office.  He talks all around it, but never actually answers the question directly.  I have been very supportive and patient with Bondi, but even I am wearing thin.  




You noticed that he never directly answered my question too? lol. I was sure to make my question as clear as possible, and it just got brushed aside. meh.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think blaming the post office is just excuses. I have several other boxes that ship via USPS with no problems. I skipped October, and I have since canceled and have just decided I may or may not get my September box. I'm amazed at how many people are okay with September boxes almost two months late. This is a good product, but it's not good enough to wait this long for.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

There are lots of large post offices in NJ that are with half an hour of the one the Bondi boxes shipped from last time. It certainly is possible that if the boxes went to the post office over the weekend in a huge pile that it is taking this long for a tiny PO to sort them. I think Kira posted about this a couple of days ago. But you'd think that SOME of those boxes would be in the system by now, wouldn't you? And after all the August issues, why not use a larger post office?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone can write and publish a blog...its up to the reader to choose whether or not they want to believe what's been written.
I would also like to point out that you would find similar information, BBB ratings, and complaints for many businesses.  Julep has 31 BBB complaints, Target has 2,816.  Doesn't bother me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are lots of large post offices in NJ that are with half an hour of the one the Bondi boxes shipped from last time. It certainly is possible that if the boxes went to the post office over the weekend in a huge pile that it is taking this long for a tiny PO to sort them. I think Kira posted about this a couple of days ago. But you'd think that SOME of those boxes would be in the system by now, wouldn't you? And after all the August issues, why not use a larger post office?
Does someone happen to have an old box with a post office address on it .. they might be worth calling just a thought. I don't have one


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is very true



I'm just considering that Bondi is dealing with a PO that may not be used to handling this many packages at once compared to other subs shippers that have been handling it for a longer amount of time. I may be wrong, but NJ doesn't have any large beauty sub base that gets sent out through them, do they? I haven't had time to verify this yet.
Aren't Juleps monthly boxes sent from NJ? I know Glossybox is NJ based. I also sub with Graze and they are NJ based.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @skylite @DonnaD Actually it appears that the site may have some little bugs, I looked through the new Fall/Winter colors and there are reviews from people I know well enough to know they wouldn't post false reviews. It seems that some of the reviews belong under the Spring/Summer colors and perhaps may be showing under the wrong polish based off of what some of the reviews say. I can tell a couple are talking about a completely different polish whatsoever.




The whole company seems to have a lot of little bugs, if you ask me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aren't Juleps monthly boxes sent from NJ? I know Glossybox is NJ based. I also sub with Graze and they are NJ based.
I though Julep was shipped from Seattle, Washington.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

I just completely don't believe they have sent the beauty gifts OR the boxes. It's all a reeking pile of -- well, you get the point.

If they really sent them, why hasn't anyone in NY or NJ received anything yet? Why can't anyone answer that? USPS can have issues, but I doubt they have 15,000 at once. They've got 99 problems but Bondi ain't one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

> I though Julep was shipped from Seattle, Washington, but I'm not 100% sure.Â


 Its been a while since I've ordered from julep, but all my orders came from the west coast.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I though Julep was shipped from Seattle, Washington, but I'm not 100% sure. 
As far as I know only the monthly boxes are sent out of New Jersey everything else is sent out of Seattle.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 24, 2013)

Julep recently opened up a new shipping warehouse in NJ, my past few boxes/orders have shipped from NJ.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aren't Juleps monthly boxes sent from NJ? I know Glossybox is NJ based. I also sub with Graze and they are NJ based.

Ah! Just looked it up and came back here to update and you are correct! The only difference is that Bondi is sent First Class mail, the others may be Select. So strange why USPS is having issues with this group. @bondinewyork will you be checking in with USPS soon? I feel like you should go over to the PO and find out what's going on at this point.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are lots of large post offices in NJ that are with half an hour of the one the Bondi boxes shipped from last time. It certainly is possible that if the boxes went to the post office over the weekend in a huge pile that it is taking this long for a tiny PO to sort them. I think Kira posted about this a couple of days ago. But you'd think that SOME of those boxes would be in the system by now, wouldn't you? And after all the August issues, why not use a larger post office?
Does someone happen to have an old box with a post office address on it .. they might be worth calling just a thought. I don't have one




That's a great idea! I bet they use the same post office every time... when I get home I'll check the box that my voucher polish came in for its postmark and do some sleuthing... unless someone beats me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

> > Â  Aren't Juleps monthly boxes sent from NJ? I know Glossybox is NJ based. I also sub with Graze and they are NJ based.
> 
> 
> I though Julep was shipped from Seattle, Washington.


 Julep now has a warehouse in NJ and ship monthly subs from there. They may still ship some monthly boxes from WA. Anything other than monthly box still ships from WA AFAIK. Birchbox full-size orders and replacement boxes are shipped from NJ.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Richard posted this in the FB swap group:

"I have temporarily suspended the ability for posts to be made to our wall. Our priority right now is wrapping up Octobers shipping and establishing issues related to tracking information not updating. Of course, we are available to answer questions via our customer service email - [email protected] and on our website via live chat. In the event that we cannot respond immediately on live chat, you are able to leave a message and we will follow up within 24 hours."


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm working at home today. Saw the mail truck pull up and put a couple boxes in the mailbox, but it was a swap and some iced tea samples from Target. No bondi stuff.

Didn't Sam Clysdale post about the gotham beauty box not too long ago and richard say that it went south after he left? Not trying to argue one way or the other -- just thought it should be mentioned.
Yes I did back in September.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Julep now has a warehouse in NJ and ship monthly subs from there. They may still ship some monthly boxes from WA. Anything other than monthly box still ships from WA AFAIK.

Birchbox full-size orders and replacement boxes are shipped from NJ.

 
Oh, I haven't gotten a Maven box in a few months, I've only placed a couple of small orders. That's good to know though, in case I do get a box from them again!


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! Just looked it up and came back here to update and you are correct! The only difference is that Bondi is sent First Class mail, the others may be Select. So strange why USPS is having issues with this group. @bondinewyork will you be checking in with USPS soon? I feel like you should go over to the PO and find out what's going on at this point.
I'm in south jersey and my mother lives in north jersey (not far from bondi in garden state plaza) I know from us sending things via first class mail it only takes 2 days to reach each other. So if anything was sent on the 19th or the 20th through USPS first class mail someone in the New Jersey or New York area definitely would of recieved it by now


----------



## autopilot (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard posted this in the FB swap group:

"I have temporarily suspended the ability for posts to be made to our wall. Our priority right now is wrapping up Octobers shipping and establishing issues related to tracking information not updating. Of course, we are available to answer questions via our customer service email - [email protected] and on our website via live chat. In the event that we cannot respond immediately on live chat, you are able to leave a message and we will follow up within 24 hours."
Wrapping up October's shipping?? Um, still waiting on an update for two September boxes. Jeez...

I sent an email about an hour ago asking for a ship date.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are lots of large post offices in NJ that are with half an hour of the one the Bondi boxes shipped from last time. It certainly is possible that if the boxes went to the post office over the weekend in a huge pile that it is taking this long for a tiny PO to sort them. I think Kira posted about this a couple of days ago.* But you'd think that SOME of those boxes would be in the system by now, wouldn't you?* And after all the August issues, why not use a larger post office?

That's what I was thinking.  With as many boxes they say they have shipped and with it being almost a week after the first "shipped" email was sent out...even if the PO they dropped the boxes off at didn't scan boxes as they were going, surely another down the line would scan it.  I've never had anything shipped by USPS not have a single update before it arrived in my PO box.  

In my head I can see an explosion of Bondi boxes going out to POs around the country...surely ONE of those would be willing to do their job correctly and quickly scan a box.  The USPS isn't all that bad...


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You noticed that he never directly answered my question too? lol. I was sure to make my question as clear as possible, and it just got brushed aside. meh.

In my response they directly stated that all of the beauty gifts and September gifts have shipped. I directly asked by when the last box would ship and that was their answer. Sadly, I find it hard to believe but that may not be fair...I just don't see results yet. So at least I have been assured they're already working on October boxes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know... other subscription companies with as many boxes don't have the same issues using USPS. I get updates no problem generally, and when I don't, I receive my box in 3 days or less. I believe that Bondi is doing something wrong, else they wouldn't have problems to this scale.

If I remember correctly they assured us before that they had worked with USPS to figure out a plan to avoid all these problems in the future and to ensure everything would be running smoothly. Maybe that's why I'm also not liking that USPS keeps getting blamed when I don't think that's the issue at this point.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone can write and publish a blog...its up to the reader to choose whether or not they want to believe what's been written.
True enough but those screen shots are disturbing the crap out of me.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 24, 2013)

I just emailed them replying to the one and only sept update email I received. I haven't gotten any tracking for the sept beauty gift or box. I am so thankful I skipped oct. I also asked about the selection window and billing date for November. I'll let you all know what reply I get. Hopefully they will address all my questions with some clear answers.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
In my response they directly stated that all of the beauty gifts and September gifts have shipped. I directly asked by when the last box would ship and that was their answer. Sadly, I find it hard to believe but that may not be fair...I just don't see results yet. So at least I have been assured they're already working on October boxes.

If I remember correctly* they assured us before that they had worked with USPS to figure out a plan to avoid all these problems in the future* and to ensure everything would be running smoothly. Maybe that's why I'm also not liking that USPS keeps getting blamed when I don't think that's the issue at this point.
I believe you are remembering correctly.


----------



## bondinewyork (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! Just looked it up and came back here to update and you are correct! The only difference is that Bondi is sent First Class mail, the others may be Select. So strange why USPS is having issues with this group. @bondinewyork will you be checking in with USPS soon? I feel like you should go over to the PO and find out what's going on at this point.

Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aren't Juleps monthly boxes sent from NJ? I know Glossybox is NJ based. I also sub with Graze and they are NJ based.

I believe Birchbox also ships from NJ.

Even before the blog post, things have been getting weirder and weirder and fish-smelling. Even if all of the beauty gifts left the post office on Monday, the East Coast folks should have had theirs by now, but they're still sitting at the same mystery tracking statement that everyone else has. It's possible that the Post Office just dumped the boxes into the system without scanning them (again), I have one indie polish seller that this happens to when she ships stuff - the tracking information populates when it hits my city. But, if these truly were sent by now, then someone should have received their box and posted it somewhere.

I received my tracking number for September, but nowhere does it mention that the add-on boxes were included or if they're shipping separately. And the question of being billed for November before or after September and October boxes are received has been ignored. I think I'll wait for this supposed update email before making my final decision on this mess.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Seriously, while I am personally not all that worried as my cc companies are rock stars against FRAUD protection, they have our credit card numbers.  Going on my belief the screen shots on that site are genuine and my gut belief that Bondi is one GIANT SCAM, I'll be watching my transactions like a hawk.  This is not sitting well with me at all.

I sincerely hope the girls who are still so trusting are the ones who are right and I really am completely wrong...for all of your sakes.

But for real, how the hell is anyone maintaining any kind of optimism here?  I don't get the mindset of someone who can be so forgiving in the face of growing suspicion that Bondi itself is causing.  Nothing was mailed.  There is no possible way the post office didn't scan even one of the beauty boxes.  That's not a "lazy" post office, that's a post office full of drooling zombies.  ONE.  Just ONE is all I want to see.  It makes zero sense that not a single one has been scanned.  Further, I don't believe it's reasonable to believe the po just completely dropped the ball to the point no boxes have been scanned.  It doesn't add up.

I can't comprehend that.  I just can't.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.
Even if tracking hasn't updated someone somewhere especially in New Jersey or New York would of recieved their package by now. I seen in this thread alot of people got shipping notification on either the 18th or 19th of October. At least for the beauty item. Me being a resident in New Jersey sending packages via first class mail to family and friends which I stated are not at all far from your location is in NJ (garden state plaza) we recieve our packages in 2 days tops rearly 3. I am not a sub to your company but as a side liner watching this unfold I believe your just feeding these people a bunch of bs and honestly I feel bad for them.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

A package I got from Bondi in August shows Teterboro NJ as the origin sort facility.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is the tracking for my voucher purchase.  See, 3 days from door to door.  
 
Scheduled Delivery Day: October 5, 2013
  
Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
First-Class Package Service
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢ 
 
DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION October 4, 2013 , 12:19 pm

Delivered

VA 23 

October 4, 2013 , 10:28 am

Out for Delivery

 VA 23 

October 4, 2013 , 10:18 am

Sorting Complete

VA 23 

October 4, 2013 , 8:32 am

Arrival at Post Office

 VA 23 

October 3, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

October 3, 2013 , 2:25 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

October 2, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

TETERBORO, NJ 07699 

October 2, 2013 , 9:56 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

TETERBORO, NJ 07699 

October 2, 2013

Electronic Shipping Info Received


October 2, 2013 , 8:41 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

LEONIA, NJ 07605


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

And this one from August.  It looks like the PO they use is Leonia, NJ.
 
Scheduled Delivery Day: August 15, 2013
  
Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
First-Class Package Service
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢ 
 
DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION August 12, 2013 , 4:52 pm

Delivered

 VA 23

August 12, 2013 , 8:38 am

Out for Delivery

VA 23

August 12, 2013 , 8:28 am

Sorting Complete

VA 23

August 12, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

August 12, 2013 , 4:40 am

Arrival at Post Office

MECHANICSVILLE, VA 23116 

August 11, 2013 , 10:30 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANDSTON, VA 23150 

August 11, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

August 11, 2013 , 1:55 am

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

August 11, 2013 , 12:40 am

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

LEONIA, NJ 07605


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ... 

There is no possible way the post office didn't scan even one of the beauty boxes.  That's not a "lazy" post office, that's a post office full of drooling zombies. 

...







you have yet to fail to make this thread entertaining


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

My voucher polishes took a week to be delivered to me on the east coast of Canada and had full tracking until it reached customs, then the next update I got was to say it was delivered.

Electronic info received Oct 7, accepted at sort facility Oct 9 at 12:39 am, hit customs on the 10th, and delivered Oct 15th. The 14th was a holiday.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

All of the individual orders I made, along with the voucher polishes, arrived within 3 days of my order.  I live in MA...2-1/2 hours away.  If they had sent me anything on Monday (they said Friday but whatevs) I'd have had it today.

They're lying.  And based on that website, they have a history of blaming the shipper for their never shipped items.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Since everything on the Internet is true and screen shots = the full and complete story, I found this.  Please don't fail to notice the user information for my reliable source.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think this was a bad ponzi gone wrong.. I think the company needed more money hence the $1 subs and the possible Nov sub payments. Hope I am wrong but this reminds me of an episode from American Greed on CNBC.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm like 5000 miles away and both my August box and voucher polishes got to me in 3-4 days. If tracking for the beauty gift followed the same timeline it would be in my mailbox this afternoon. Considering ladies who love down the road from Bondi have yet to see their stuff I'm seriously doubting it has gone out at all.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everything on the Internet is true and screen shots = the full and complete story, I found this.  Please don't fail to notice the user information for my reliable source.









You know, I believe this guy. People here aren't questioning the truth of ONE Bondi box going missing or being delayed. They're questioning the truth of ALL 15,000 boxes going missing or being delayed. There is a huge difference there. And as for the screenshots on that blog post, half of them are screen shots of things that Bondi itself posted, not just random people on the internet.


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 24, 2013)

Remember sending a couple of packages from the Postal desk are scanned at the desk and mass mailing is a whole different story.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, I believe this guy. People here aren't questioning the truth of ONE Bondi box going missing or being delayed. They're questioning the truth of ALL 15,000 boxes going missing or being delayed. There is a huge difference there. And as for the screenshots on that blog post, half of them are screen shots of things that Bondi itself posted, not just random people on the internet.
Oh, I believe him too, I just found it hilarious that when I Googled "Teterboro, NJ USPS sort facility," that was the first search result.  Trying to liven up the place, sorry.

Doesn't anyone watch Breaking Bad? Train robbery is still a real possibility


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

I've decided to cancel from hereon forward, just don't want to deal with possible future situations like this. I'm still gonna wait for all my current stuff but I was between skipping and canceling November so I just don't think I have enough trust or results to go forward. Hope it changes, though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I believe him too, I just found it hilarious that when I Googled "Teterboro, NJ USPS sort facility," that was the first search result.  Trying to liven up the place, sorry.

Doesn't anyone watch Breaking Bad? Train robbery is still a real possibility





The Great Bondi Box Train Robbery!!!! LOL!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I believe him too, I just found it hilarious that when I Googled "Teterboro, NJ USPS sort facility," that was the first search result.  Trying to liven up the place, sorry.

Doesn't anyone watch Breaking Bad? Train robbery is still a real possibility





The Great Bondi Box Train Robbery!!!! LOL!





Criminals never share their swatches either!!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

It kinda of reminds me of Once upon a time.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been reading along for the last 66 pages, as I'm a lurker on MUT (ohaaaai!) ...but at the end of it, I'm afraid two words are sticking in my head: *Glymm Redux.*

Anyway, I'm remaining silent and lurky on the subject, but I wanted to also remind Canadian subscribers to check on CanadaPost.ca for tracking as well as USPS. While USPS seems to be notorious for not updating tracking details, I've had +/- 100% luck with CP tracking updates, and the CP website DOES trace from the USPS updates as well -- and although they say they don't register in the system until the package reaches customs, every single order I've placed from a U.S. shipper has tracked something (not always in as much detail) from the minute the parcel is scanned in the USPS system.

*My September Gift (as of 3:30pm Eastern on the 24th of October)...*

USPS





Canada Post





*And for further context, my August Box (as of 3:30pm Eastern on the 24th of October)...*

USPS





Canada Post





I realize that if things haven't been scanned (or received) by the USPS system, it's a moot point on that end, but as soon as your Bondi boxes hit the border, Canadian subscribers should be seeing progress.  Helpful or not helpful, I dunno...but just a reminder to help people try and track their mail with their country's mail provider if they are international.  Also, based on my August box, which went from shipped to delivered in five days, at the very least, Canada Post should be picking it up.  I haven't even gotten a "sent for further processing" note at customs yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited 'cause it's five days, not four. Basic addition is not my strong suit, apparently. Ai yi yi...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I believe him too, I just found it hilarious that when I Googled "Teterboro, NJ USPS sort facility," that was the first search result.  Trying to liven up the place, sorry.
*Doesn't anyone watch Breaking Bad? Train robbery is still a real possibility*





That is definitely in my top five fave episodes lol


----------



## Andi B (Oct 24, 2013)

3-month subs don't automatically renew, do they?  If not, I guess I don't need to cancel. I have definitely reached that point, though.  This situation is becoming VERY unsettling to me.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It kinda of reminds me of Once upon a time.

lol OMG I love how bad that show is. I genuinely love that show so much ahahahah

This is not quite as entertaining as that though


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont know why I was just thinking this... but does anyone think that Bondi could have sent out the same tracking number to all of us? My tracking for the beauty gift is 5041. Just figured if they really are "scamming" us then it's worth a shot to see if these tracking numbers are even real.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dont know why I was just thinking this... but does anyone think that Bondi could have sent out the same tracking number to all of us? My tracking for the beauty gift is 9400110200882935425041. Just figured if they really are "scamming" us then it's worth a shot to see if these tracking numbers are even real.


Interesting thought! But mine is different.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True enough but those screen shots are disturbing the crap out of me.
I followed up on her claim that Bondi's Beauty Give Back Charity doesn't exist in the State of Delaware, and it's true that they are not registered.  Bondi claims that it's pending, so I've called Delaware and am awaiting a call back to see if they can tell me if the papers have been filed.  I have worked for non-profits quite a bit in my career, including getting a new one the 501©(3) status and it's true that it does take a while.  I want to know if they've actually filed the paperwork. 

You can add me to the camp of people who don't believe they've shipped anything and will be canceling as soon as I get my stuff.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I dont know why I was just thinking this... but does anyone think that Bondi could have sent out the same tracking number to all of us? MyÂ tracking for the beauty gift isÂ 9400110200882935425041. Just figured if they really are "scamming" us then it's worth a shot to see if these tracking numbers are even real.


 No, my tracking number is completely different.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont know why I was just thinking this... but does anyone think that Bondi could have sent out the same tracking number to all of us? My tracking for the beauty gift is 9400110200882935425041. Just figured if they really are "scamming" us then it's worth a shot to see if these tracking numbers are even real.
I think the tracking is real but it says pre shipment. I got one of those from  Enchanted Polish and 2 days later it was picked up and I got another tracking number.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Welp, just left a message with their live chat re: pausing my sub!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont know why I was just thinking this... but does anyone think that Bondi could have sent out the same tracking number to all of us? My tracking for the beauty gift is 9400110200882935425041. Just figured if they really are "scamming" us then it's worth a shot to see if these tracking numbers are even real.

Both of my tracking numbers are different than yours so at least we know we have individual numbers.    I guess I'm just more chill than most people.  Maybe it's because I have 6 kids &amp; am used to chaos &amp; am used to waiting things out.  I have my tracking numbers. . . my polishes will get to me.  Whether it's before or after November 1st, I don't know.  But I would be really surprised if they didn't get to me eventually.  I've made several (&amp; I mean SEVERAL) purchases with Bondi &amp; I've always received my polishes.  They've never taken my money &amp; ran with it.  They've never made me feel like my business wasn't important to them.  I've ALWAYS gotten what I paid for.  Yes, it's taking FOREVER to get these fall/winter collection polishes.  Yes, this has been a big mess, but for some reason I have no reason to believe they aren't coming.  I really truly hope for everyone's sake that my gut is right on this one.  If it's not, maybe I'll learn not to be so trusting.  But I like to look for the good even in the middle of the bad &amp; if that makes me a crazy person, then let me be crazy.  No matter what comes of this mess. . . I am going to be alright.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Both of my tracking numbers are different than yours so at least we know we have individual numbers.    I guess I'm just more chill than most people.  Maybe it's because I have 6 kids &amp; am used to chaos &amp; am used to waiting things out.  I have my tracking numbers. . . my polishes will get to me.  Whether it's before or after November 1st, I don't know.  But I would be really surprised if they didn't get to me eventually.  I've made several (&amp; I mean SEVERAL) purchases with Bondi &amp; I've always received my polishes.  They've never taken my money &amp; ran with it.  They've never made me feel like my business wasn't important to them.  I've ALWAYS gotten what I paid for.  Yes, it's taking FOREVER to get these fall/winter collection polishes.  Yes, this has been a big mess, but for some reason I have no reason to believe they aren't coming.  I really truly hope for everyone's sake that my gut is right on this one.  If it's not, maybe I'll learn not to be so trusting.  But I like to look for the good even in the middle of the bad &amp; if that makes me a crazy person, then let me be crazy.  No matter what comes of this mess. . . I am going to be alright.
Mine is different too


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm glad everyone's number is different. I was just picturing total chaos breaking out if anyone had the same! ha

I left a message with the on line chat to cancel my 6 month sub and my additional September box I paid for. I got a notification from pay pal that I was being refunded for the additional September box and THEN received an email within maybe 2 minutes saying that I was going to be refunded. I really love their customer service, but I am too weary to let them have that much of my money ($96) when I haven't seen anything since August from them. I hope that they can sort this all out and I do wish them the best. Maybe in a few weeks or so I'll see if I can just buy the polishes I wanted separately and just not sub with them!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

I feel really sorry for the 75% who don't "like" their facebook page or know about this site.  They're gonna get the shock of their lives when they're charged for November without ever having received September or October.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel really sorry for the 75% who don't "like" their facebook page or know about this site.  They're gonna get the shock of their lives when they're charged for November without ever having received September or October.


lol. I still doubt their existence for the most part.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm really surprised by much of these happenings.  When I first signed up in August and made some purchases everything went so smoothly.  I honestly thought Bondi was going to be great.  The more I see, the happier I am that I didn't continue my sub.  I really hope all you ladies get your polishes and beauty extras soon! 

P.S.  @DonnaD  I love you!  You are seriously one funny lady!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 24, 2013)

I cannot put to much stock in the Polish Jinx blog post since every time I have ever heard that blog brought up, it was caught up in drama similar to this.  Now, it could be that she is totally on target on this occasion, but because of the above, I take anything that comes from that blog with a massive grain of salt.

I hate drama.  I just want to play with my nail polish :-(


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a question for the modes where is there a indie polish thread. I can't seem to find it. Sorry to everyone else. I know my comment has nothing to do with bondi at the moment.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot put to much stock in the Polish Jinx blog post since every time I have ever heard that blog brought up, it was caught up in drama similar to this.  Now, it could be that she is totally on target on this occasion, but because of the above, I take anything that comes from that blog with a massive grain of salt.

I hate drama.  I just want to play with my nail polish :-(
I always take anything I read in a blog with a grain of salt, but you can google the same stuff she did to see what you think.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



  I'm really surprised by much of these happenings.  When I first signed up in August and made some purchases everything went so smoothly.  I honestly thought Bondi was going to be great.  The more I see, the happier I am that I didn't continue my sub.  I really hope all you ladies get your polishes and beauty extras soon! 

P.S.  @DonnaD  I love you!  You are seriously one funny lady!
I know I'm witty (just as I know I'm witchy...so I'm not bragging here lol) but in this case, I wish I could say I'm being deliberate funny, but I'm not.  I don't have any faith that any of these ladies, including the remaining bondi cheerleaders, are going to get anything they've paid for.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot put to much stock in the Polish Jinx blog post since every time I have ever heard that blog brought up, it was caught up in drama similar to this.  Now, it could be that she is totally on target on this occasion, but because of the above, I take anything that comes from that blog with a massive grain of salt.

I hate drama.  I just want to play with my nail polish :-(
I said the same thing when I saw it.  I consider her to have some kind of weird "business destroyer" agenda but the fact is, the businesses she's gone after all suck and she, unfortunately, isn't wrong.

However, anyone here can attest to the fact that I am neither a blind believer, gullible, nor easily lead.  I've spent the last couple of hours searching the internet for myself.  She's not wrong or lying or mislead.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question for the modes where is there a indie polish thread. I can't seem to find it. Sorry to everyone else. I know my comment has nothing to do with bondi at the moment.

There is!  Here you go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133689/indie-polish-lovers

And you're fine, we're always wandering off topic here


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Earlier I posted the tracking info for my urban decay hautelook order. I just looked at a map and north Bergen, nj and leonia, nj are just 11 minutes and 5 miles apart. So why is my hautelook order, which was shipped on the 22nd, out for delivery, and my Bondi box, which was shipped on the 20th, still not even updated, let alone delivered?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There is!  Here you go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133689/indie-polish-lovers

And you're fine, we're always wandering off topic here 




Ty Very much. I am just getting into indies.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I said the same thing when I saw it.  I consider her to have some kind of weird "business destroyer" agenda but the fact is, the businesses she's gone after all suck and she, unfortunately, isn't wrong.

However, anyone here can attest to the fact that I am neither a blind believer, gullible, nor easily lead.  I've spent the last couple of hours searching the internet for myself.  She's not wrong or lying or mislead.
I tend to roll my eyes when I see Polish Jinx's name due to the fact that she's ALWAYS out to get some business, in my opinion. But the points about Bondi's charity status and gotham beauty don't sit well with me. Nothing I can do about that now though, I'll continue to try and contact bondi to cancel my account, hopefully get some $1 polish, and see what happens!


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

A stopped clock is right twice a day, as they say.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Earlier I posted the tracking info for my urban decay hautelook order. I just looked at a map and north Bergen, nj and leonia, nj are just 11 minutes and 5 miles apart. So why is my hautelook order, which was shipped on the 22nd, out for delivery, and my Bondi box, which was shipped on the 20th, still not even updated, let alone delivered?
I got in on the Freeman Halloween surprise bag last night at like 2AM.  I got a tracking number this morning.  I just checked and it's already moving.  So yeah.  I guess the post office in CA is way better than the ones in NJ...what do you want to bet I receive that order before anyone receives the beauty gift box that "shipped" almost a week ago??

You know, I'm sitting here seriously debating calling every PO within a 10 mile radius of Leonia...might be interesting to see what the drooling zombies there have to say.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in on the Freeman Halloween surprise bag last night at like 2AM.  I got a tracking number this morning.  I just checked and it's already moving.  So yeah.  I guess the post office in CA is way better than the ones in NJ...what do you want to bet I receive that order before anyone receives the beauty gift box that "shipped" almost a week ago??

You know, I'm sitting here seriously debating calling every PO within a 10 mile radius of Leonia...might be interesting to see what the drooling zombies there have to say.
"Braaaaaaaiiiinnsssss......."


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does someone happen to have an old box with a post office address on it .. they might be worth calling just a thought. I don't have one
Im' not sure if anyone has answered this yet, but I have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Richard Annington

Bondi New York

230 Fort Lee Road

Leonia NJ 07605-1931

YAY for me being a box hoarder lol.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Braaaaaaaiiiinnsssss......."

Zombies and Breaking Bad references -- this thread may not be positive right now but I love you ladies for making some of it enjoyable!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Zombies and Breaking Bad references -- this thread may not be positive right now but I love you ladies for making some of it enjoyable!
I was laughing when I heard those comments too really funny !!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

I Google mapped it. Its a house across from wood park Library.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

So last night at dinner I was talking to my husband about this saga. He collects action figures, so he gets it. He told me about a line of pre-sold figures that never quite made it to customers. First the shipment was held up by a crooked customs inspector. Then the ship was delayed by a typhoon. Then came -- I kid you not, this is what he said -- the attack by pirates. By the time the container holding the toys went overboard during a rescue attempt, I was cracking up. So, we may have to deal with zombie mailmen, but at least there aren't any pirates. Yet.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its sleuthing time!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So last night at dinner I was talking to my husband about this saga. He collects action figures, so he gets it. He told me about a line of pre-sold figures that never quite made it to customers.

First the shipment was held up by a crooked customs inspector. Then the ship was delayed by a typhoon. Then came -- I kid you not, this is what he said -- the attack by pirates. By the time the container holding the toys went overboard during a rescue attempt, I was cracking up.

So, we may have to deal with zombie mailmen, but at least there aren't any pirates.

Yet.
This is too funny!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 24, 2013)

> I got in on the Freeman Halloween surprise bag last night at like 2AM. Â I got a tracking number this morning. Â I just checked and it's already moving. Â So yeah. Â I guess the post office in CA is way better than the ones in NJ...what do you want to bet I receive that order before anyone receives the beauty gift box that "shipped" almost a week ago?? You know, I'm sitting here seriously debating calling every PO within a 10 mile radius of Leonia...might be interesting to see what the drooling zombies there have to say.


 Oh, thanks for reminding me! I started to order that last night and need to finish checking out !


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 24, 2013)

Better watch out for ninjas and vikings too by the sounds of it...


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So last night at dinner I was talking to my husband about this saga. He collects action figures, so he gets it. He told me about a line of pre-sold figures that never quite made it to customers.

First the shipment was held up by a crooked customs inspector. Then the ship was delayed by a typhoon. Then came -- I kid you not, this is what he said -- the attack by pirates. By the time the container holding the toys went overboard during a rescue attempt, I was cracking up.

So, we may have to deal with zombie mailmen, but at least there aren't any pirates.

Yet.
Your husband is the best. This made me smile.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok, going to address a few things from an outsiders point of view having experienced a similar situation with MyGlam, now known as Ipsy.

In January 2012 and February 2012 there was a maelstrom of controversy when MyGlam's shipping hit a huge, huge snafu. For those who are not aware of it I'll recap a bit about it which may come across as playing it down now but it was serious and almost destroyed MyGlam.

MyGlam was co-founded by Marcelo and Michelle in 2011 with it launching to subscribers in November 2011 and the first bag sent out to those subscribers in December 2011. That bag - contents - were fantastic. People were thrilled so people signed up in droves. The way they did sign ups back then was odd and confusing so people weren't sure if they were getting the January 2012 bag or the February bag and later if they were getting the February bag or March bag. Fast forward to January and the first of the major shipping issues happened. Some people received two or more bags while others received nothing, and I no longer recall if people were refunded or not. I want to say that MyGlam requested those duplicate bags to be returned and some people did return the items - used - which MyGlam shipped out to those waiting for their bags. The reason I said that some people did return the items used was because people who later received their bags complained that there were visible finger prints and visible proof that someone had swatched or tried the product(s). Oh and there was a minor issue that the WEN product sent out was not the real WEN. It turned out that the WEN that MyGlam sent out was from Guthney-Renker which does the infomercials for WEN and so the ingredients listed on the G-R WEN is indeed different than the WEN sold by the official WEN site or QVC.

Then the February 2012 was sent out and there was still some shipping issues but nothing like Janaury's. The trouble with February primarily stemmed from the products MyGlam sent out - mall kiosk products (Dead Sea Premier) and the XOut. That was the big issue because the tubes used by Guthney-Rekner were the Cindy Crawford mud mask with the tube having the XOut label. While G-R did nothing wrong to many people they thought that they were being scammed. All G-R did was use new, unused Cindy Crawford tubes for their XOut primer. To this day people are STILL convinced the primer is the mask despite the fact that the mask is completely different than the primer.

Other major complaints, in addition to the quality, was the people felt that the December bag was a bait and switch tactic. They were furious because the December 2011 bag was filled with great products while the January and February bags fell short. People were screaming that MyGlam was a scam. This is when MyGlam invited the beauty bloggers, including myself, to come out to their new offices in the San Fran area. I went out, met with Michelle, Marcelo, Jen and the rest of the MyGlam team, gave them my input and took a tour of the logistical company that they used (Fulfillco) at that point. Some of the stuff I see now I did warn them back then wasn't a good idea because most people will never be able to distinguish the different between the subscription service vs the community aspect that they have been attempting to create. Has Ipsy succeeded in that? Not really. Sure Ipsy is content driven with people creating looks but other than that there really is no sense of community unlike here at MUT.

Any how back to the story of MyGlam. March's bag I saw first hand with my own eyes and one of the complaints people had in regards to January and February's bags was that the bags reeked. My guess was it was due to the glue used to seal the bags. When I visited the warehouse I deliberately smelled the bags and those bags did not reek but when I got my bag in hand via the mail it was rank! Ugh! Really bad and to this day I'm still convinced it was the glue that Fulfillco used. They were also primarily at fault for the bag mishaps in January and February.

Now at that point in time - before March 2012 that is - I had wrote a Top 10 reasons not to join MyGlam which included the site not being secure, payment issues, shipping issues and other stuff I no longer remember. Everything on that list MyGlam/Ipsy eventually did fix but the fix was not overnight and it took Ipsy a long time to fix. By June 2012 I was a happy camper and it's only been in recent months with the new changes that I've been unhappy. (They seriously need to fix IpsyMatch and the Ipsy Points and ditch DHL.)

Bondi appears to be in a similar position and are experiencing growing pains. Are they a scam company? Having had no dealings with them I can't say yet and I can't say no. I DO think that they are in over their heads which can quickly destroy their reputation and company as it did The Look Bag and several other companies that tried to launch their own subscription services. It's a fine, fine line in taking on new members when you're just starting out. If you're making only 10,000 bottles of polish then you shouldn't have 10,000 subscribers because you have to factor in damages due to shipping or lost packages.

In regards to shipping, having had many packages from various companies using FedEx, Streamlite, DHL, UPS MI, USPS I am aware of how shipping labels are created. When a shipping label is created the person is then typically auto-sent an email with that tracking number. Depending on the company the label is made the shipping notice may show that the package won't be picked up until a certain date. With Ipsy &amp; DHL, for example, they (at Ipsy) are now delaying people receiving those emails by one day so the package can be picked up as people freak out when there is no info available since the label had only just been created but the package not shipped which means it wasn't scanned. Of course there have been recent issues with DHL not scanning a whole palette of Ipsy packages and so people's bags (including my own) were delayed several days. It is possible that Bondi's logistical company is having a similar issue. Having never seen their offices or warehouse I can only speculate on the matter but am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt at this point in time.

Personally, I think that Bondi should close their subscriptions to new customers until they get a handle on their current subscriber base and only once things have settled reopen to new subscribers. I fear that if they don't do this immediately then they may go the way of The Look Bag and that is shut down after a few months only to relaunch and then shut down again a month or two later.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I already called the post office in Leonia and the lovely woman I spoke with laughed when I asked if the had received 15,000 boxes for delivery. She said that no, they hadn't, but that mail wouldn't go to them anyway. They don't hold any mail over night at that post office. She told me it probably would have went to Kearny or teterboro. It's after five now, so I guess I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

@zadidoll exactly! Ipsy/MyGlam and The Look Bag are perfect examples of what to do and what NOT to do in this situation. I think we can all tell which one had the better outcome of the two.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already called the post office in Leonia and the lovely woman I spoke with laughed when I asked if the had received 15,000 boxes for delivery. She said that no, they hadn't, but that mail wouldn't go to them anyway. They don't hold any mail over night at that post office. She told me it probably would have went to Kearny or teterboro. It's after five now, so I guess I'll call tomorrow.
good work !!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

My tracking emails came from [email protected] so they were automated.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 24, 2013)

> I got in on the Freeman Halloween surprise bag last night at like 2AM. Â I got a tracking number this morning. Â I just checked and it's already moving. Â So yeah. Â I guess the post office in CA is way better than the ones in NJ...what do you want to bet I receive that order before anyone receives the beauty gift box that "shipped" almost a week ago?? You know, I'm sitting here seriously debating calling every PO within a 10 mile radius of Leonia...might be interesting to see what the drooling zombies there have to say.


 Ugh enabler! I had to look that up and order one.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  [ a fascinating and well thought out post goes here]

Personally, I think that Bondi should close their subscriptions to new customers until they get a handle on their current subscriber base and only once things have settled reopen to new subscribers. I fear that if they don't do this immediately then they may go the way of The Look Bag and that is shut down after a few months only to relaunch and then shut down again a month or two later.

Very interesting, I didn't know much about Ipsy before but I do remember it having a rocky start. I actually think the tour was a great idea and I'm glad they sought out help.

A couple of people suggested, especially b/c of the $1 promo, closing off new subs or possibly creating a waiting list to control subbing as they could handle. I still think that is their best option right now.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your husband is the best. This made me smile.

I think so!  Our 10th anniversary is next week, and he's kept me laughing for most of them.

It's nice that he's a collector, so there are never, ever any comments about my nail mail (or mascara mail or eyeliner mail or ... well, you get the picture).


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So last night at dinner I was talking to my husband about this saga. He collects action figures, so he gets it. He told me about a line of pre-sold figures that never quite made it to customers.

First the shipment was held up by a crooked customs inspector. Then the ship was delayed by a typhoon. Then came -- I kid you not, this is what he said -- the attack by pirates. By the time the container holding the toys went overboard during a rescue attempt, I was cracking up.

So, we may have to deal with zombie mailmen, but at least there aren't any pirates.

Yet.
Ha!  Too freakin' funny.  All they needed is black ops in there and it would have been complete...well, maybe a couple of ninjas...and oh!  Chuck Norris.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, going to address a few things from an outsiders point of view having experienced a similar situation with MyGlam, now known as Ipsy.

In January 2012 and February 2012 there was a maelstrom of controversy when MyGlam's shipping hit a huge, huge snafu. For those who are not aware of it I'll recap a bit about it which may come across as playing it down now but it was serious and almost destroyed MyGlam.

MyGlam was co-founded by Marcelo and Michelle in 2011 with it launching to subscribers in November 2011 and the first bag sent out to those subscribers in December 2011. That bag - contents - were fantastic. People were thrilled so people signed up in droves. The way they did sign ups back then was odd and confusing so people weren't sure if they were getting the January 2012 bag or the February bag and later if they were getting the February bag or March bag. Fast forward to January and the first of the major shipping issues happened. Some people received two or more bags while others received nothing, and I no longer recall if people were refunded or not. I want to say that MyGlam requested those duplicate bags to be returned and some people did return the items - used - which MyGlam shipped out to those waiting for their bags. The reason I said that some people did return the items used was because people who later received their bags complained that there were visible finger prints and visible proof that someone had swatched or tried the product(s). Oh and there was a minor issue that the WEN product sent out was not the real WEN. It turned out that the WEN that MyGlam sent out was from Guthney-Renker which does the infomercials for WEN and so the ingredients listed on the G-R WEN is indeed different than the WEN sold by the official WEN site or QVC.

Then the February 2012 was sent out and there was still some shipping issues but nothing like Janaury's. The trouble with February primarily stemmed from the products MyGlam sent out - mall kiosk products (Dead Sea Premier) and the XOut. That was the big issue because the tubes used by Guthney-Rekner were the Cindy Crawford mud mask with the tube having the XOut label. While G-R did nothing wrong to many people they thought that they were being scammed. All G-R did was use new, unused Cindy Crawford tubes for their XOut primer. To this day people are STILL convinced the primer is the mask despite the fact that the mask is completely different than the primer.

Other major complaints, in addition to the quality, was the people felt that the December bag was a bait and switch tactic. They were furious because the December 2011 bag was filled with great products while the January and February bags fell short. People were screaming that MyGlam was a scam. This is when MyGlam invited the beauty bloggers, including myself, to come out to their new offices in the San Fran area. I went out, met with Michelle, Marcelo, Jen and the rest of the MyGlam team, gave them my input and took a tour of the logistical company that they used (Fulfillco) at that point. Some of the stuff I see now I did warn them back then wasn't a good idea because most people will never be able to distinguish the different between the subscription service vs the community aspect that they have been attempting to create. Has Ipsy succeeded in that? Not really. Sure Ipsy is content driven with people creating looks but other than that there really is no sense of community unlike here at MUT.

Any how back to the story of MyGlam. March's bag I saw first hand with my own eyes and one of the complaints people had in regards to January and February's bags was that the bags reeked. My guess was it was due to the glue used to seal the bags. When I visited the warehouse I deliberately smelled the bags and those bags did not reek but when I got my bag in hand via the mail it was rank! Ugh! Really bad and to this day I'm still convinced it was the glue that Fulfillco used. They were also primarily at fault for the bag mishaps in January and February.

Now at that point in time - before March 2012 that is - I had wrote a Top 10 reasons not to join MyGlam which included the site not being secure, payment issues, shipping issues and other stuff I no longer remember. Everything on that list MyGlam/Ipsy eventually did fix but the fix was not overnight and it took Ipsy a long time to fix. By June 2012 I was a happy camper and it's only been in recent months with the new changes that I've been unhappy. (They seriously need to fix IpsyMatch and the Ipsy Points and ditch DHL.)

Bondi appears to be in a similar position and are experiencing growing pains. Are they a scam company? Having had no dealings with them I can't say yet and I can't say no. I DO think that they are in over their heads which can quickly destroy their reputation and company as it did The Look Bag and several other companies that tried to launch their own subscription services. It's a fine, fine line in taking on new members when you're just starting out. If you're making only 10,000 bottles of polish then you shouldn't have 10,000 subscribers because you have to factor in damages due to shipping or lost packages.

In regards to shipping, having had many packages from various companies using FedEx, Streamlite, DHL, UPS MI, USPS I am aware of how shipping labels are created. When a shipping label is created the person is then typically auto-sent an email with that tracking number. Depending on the company the label is made the shipping notice may show that the package won't be picked up until a certain date. With Ipsy &amp; DHL, for example, they (at Ipsy) are now delaying people receiving those emails by one day so the package can be picked up as people freak out when there is no info available since the label had only just been created but the package not shipped which means it wasn't scanned. Of course there have been recent issues with DHL not scanning a whole palette of Ipsy packages and so people's bags (including my own) were delayed several days. It is possible that Bondi's logistical company is having a similar issue. Having never seen their offices or warehouse I can only speculate on the matter but am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt at this point in time.

Personally, I think that Bondi should close their subscriptions to new customers until they get a handle on their current subscriber base and only once things have settled reopen to new subscribers. I fear that if they don't do this immediately then they may go the way of The Look Bag and that is shut down after a few months only to relaunch and then shut down again a month or two later.
I &lt;3 you so much!

There are a couple of reasons I don't share your faith:

1.  We cannot establish whether or not their "charity" is an actual charity.

2.  Gotham Beauty...which stole from people and then disappeared, only to reappear as...Bondi.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think so!  Our 10th anniversary is next week, and he's kept me laughing for most of them.

It's nice that he's a collector, so there are never, ever any comments about my nail mail (or mascara mail or eyeliner mail or ... well, you get the picture).
He sounds like a sweetie.  My husband has lots of hobbies too.  We tell each other, regarding our respective hobbies and collections:  "Cheaper than booze or psychotherapy!"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think so!  Our 10th anniversary is next week, and he's kept me laughing for most of them.

It's nice that he's a collector, so there are never, ever any comments about my nail mail (or mascara mail or eyeliner mail or ... well, you get the picture).
This is me and my fiance. He collects and obsesses over video game stuff (particularly nintendo, he's that kind of nerd), so we tease at each other about our respective obsessions, but it's always equal and in good fun.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I &lt;3 you so much!

There are a couple of reasons I don't share your faith:

1.  We cannot establish whether or not their "charity" is an actual charity.

2.  Gotham Beauty...which stole from people and then disappeared, only to reappear as...Bondi.

I've only just created an account but I've been following this saga the last few days and find it really fascinating. 

I think you've pointed out something incredibly important though. I don't know how it affects this current debacle but the charity thing is incredibly suspicious to me. They're incredibly vague about it on their site and that seems sketchy to me. Maybe they just haven't had the time to update the site with all the information but it doesn't look too good. 

How long ago was Gotham Beauty a thing by the way?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I &lt;3 you so much!

There are a couple of reasons I don't share your faith:

1.  We cannot establish whether or not their "charity" is an actual charity.

2.  Gotham Beauty...which stole from people and then disappeared, only to reappear as...Bondi.
Just to play devil's advocate (i think you really know how i really feel about everything)

Also some interesting background about ipsy: people were screaming scam at myglam VERY early becauase of michelle's failure that was IQQU  before she launched myglam (just go look it up, it was a mess). So people CAN turn their businesses practices around, but it definitely does take time and change.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh enabler! I had to look that up and order one.
You're welcome.  Have a look at what Zadi got http://www.zadidoll.com/2013/10/freeman-beauty-spooky-mystery-bag.html

I can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I &lt;3 you so much!

There are a couple of reasons I don't share your faith:

1.  We cannot establish whether or not their "charity" is an actual charity.

2.  Gotham Beauty...which stole from people and then disappeared, only to reappear as...Bondi.
Just to play devil's advocate (i think you really know how i really feel about everything)

Also some interesting background about ipsy: people were screaming scam at myglam VERY early becauase of michelle's failure that was IQQU  before she launched myglam (just go look it up, it was a mess). So people CAN turn their businesses practices around, but it definitely does take time and change.


I absolutely agree with this. IQQU was Michelle's worst business venture that she got into as an inexperienced young woman. To this day IQQU still haunts Michelle's reputation and when anything goes wrong at Ipsy, Michelle is blamed for it despite the fact she has nothing to do with the day-to-day operations as that's all on Marcelo, Jennifer and the staff at Ipsy. It's the same with EM Michelle Phan, because her name is all over it she's taking the blame for everything despite the fact it's a L'Oreal mess company.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just to play devil's advocate (i think you really know how i really feel about everything)

Also some interesting background about ipsy: people were screaming scam at myglam VERY early becauase of michelle's failure that was IQQU  before she launched myglam (just go look it up, it was a mess). So people CAN turn their businesses practices around, but it definitely does take time and change.
Yes but myglam got bought out before it became even marginally successful and I don't want to rag on Michelle because she does seem like a lovely woman, but even her newest venture isn't exactly above board...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've only just created an account but I've been following this saga the last few days and find it really fascinating. 

I think you've pointed out something incredibly important though. I don't know how it affects this current debacle but the charity thing is incredibly suspicious to me. They're incredibly vague about it on their site and that seems sketchy to me. Maybe they just haven't had the time to update the site with all the information but it doesn't look too good. 

How long ago was Gotham Beauty a thing by the way? 
I don't have the page open but off the top of my memory...which is admittedly sketchy (I'm old and slow) at the end of 2011.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've only just created an account but I've been following this saga the last few days and find it really fascinating. 

I think you've pointed out something incredibly important though. I don't know how it affects this current debacle but the charity thing is incredibly suspicious to me. They're incredibly vague about it on their site and that seems sketchy to me. Maybe they just haven't had the time to update the site with all the information but it doesn't look too good. 

How long ago was Gotham Beauty a thing by the way? 
Oh and I think it went under mid-2012.

Also I think the charity affects this situation in that if it does not exist, it's just another in a long list of lies.  And it's fraud.  If your business says everything is going to charity and there is no charity....well, you get it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just to play devil's advocate (i think you really know how i really feel about everything)

Also some interesting background about ipsy: people were screaming scam at myglam VERY early becauase of michelle's failure that was IQQU  before she launched myglam (just go look it up, it was a mess). So people CAN turn their businesses practices around, but it definitely does take time and change.
Yes but myglam got bought out before it became even marginally successful and I don't want to rag on Michelle because she does seem like a lovely woman, but even her newest venture isn't exactly above board...


No, it's never been bought out. Marcelo still co-owns Ipsy under the parent company Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.

http://www.trademarkia.com/myglam-85481645.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/circus-85670329.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/ipsy-85731022.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://www.trademarkia.com/generation-beauty-85950804.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=143304830

http://www.corporationwiki.com/California/San-Francisco/personalized-beauty-discovery-inc/102945284.aspx


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I consider her to have some kind of weird "business destroyer" agenda but the fact is, the businesses she's gone after all suck and she, unfortunately, isn't wrong.
One blogger cannot destroy a business on her own if they aren't doing crap like taking people's money for months without providing any product.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it's never been bought out. Marcelo still co-owns Ipsy under the parent company Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.

http://www.trademarkia.com/myglam-85481645.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/circus-85670329.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/ipsy-85731022.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://www.trademarkia.com/generation-beauty-85950804.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=143304830

http://www.corporationwiki.com/California/San-Francisco/personalized-beauty-discovery-inc/102945284.aspx
Oh.  Why did I thing it was bought out by Glamour?  I really am old and slow.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One blogger cannot destroy a business on her own if they aren't doing crap like taking people's money for months without providing any product. 
That's true.  I guess my opinion on it is because she seems to aggressively go after companies...doesn't mean she's wrong though.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 24, 2013)

Despite all the bad stuff I am going to remain on my unicorn, while eating cupcakes on the rainbow road. I will hope for my beauty gift and polish at some point next week.  If still nothing happens, I may trade my unicorn for a dragon.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Despite all the bad stuff I am going to remain on my unicorn, while eating cupcakes on the rainbow road. I will hope for my beauty gift and polish at some point next week.  If still nothing happens, I may trade my unicorn for a dragon. 




LOL!  I tried to thumb you up (in a good way) but it says I ran out of thumbs uppers for today.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 24, 2013)

For those that wanted to know how things went with my refund, I am getting one and though I offered to pay for the $15 I used off that voucher, Richard says it's mine to keep.  I just have to return to sender any boxes that may have been sent out and not been able to be intercepted.  But really, I think we're all doubting anything has been sent out Lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it's never been bought out. Marcelo still co-owns Ipsy under the parent company Personalized Beauty Discovery, Inc.

http://www.trademarkia.com/myglam-85481645.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/circus-85670329.html - no longer trademarked to PBD.

http://www.trademarkia.com/ipsy-85731022.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://www.trademarkia.com/generation-beauty-85950804.html - Trademarked to PBD

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=143304830

http://www.corporationwiki.com/California/San-Francisco/personalized-beauty-discovery-inc/102945284.aspx
Oh.  Why did I thing it was bought out by Glamour?  I really am old and slow.


LOL Well with ALL the beauty box companies out there now a days it's hard to keep track. Of course Allure has Sample Society and I could have sworn that Glamour had a bi-yearly one as well.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Despite all the bad stuff I am going to remain on my unicorn, while eating cupcakes on the rainbow road. I will hope for my beauty gift and polish at some point next week.Â  If still nothing happens, I may trade my unicorn for a dragon.Â  :wizard:


 Double LOL and a thumbs up. Now I see how you came by your screen name.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> For those that wanted to know how things went with my refund, I am getting one and though I offered to pay for the $15 I used off that voucher, Richard says it's mine to keep. Â I just have to return to sender any boxes that may have been sent out and not been able to be intercepted. Â But really, I think we're all doubting anything has been sent out Lol.


 See, Richard does things like this, and I want to believe that everything will be fine and that he really is just having bad luck.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who wants a spoiler of the September gift? Here's one of three potential gifts that we will be delivering in collaboration with our awesome partner Color Club! This is the first semester of four!





Has anyone reached out to Color Club, as it's been indicated that they're partnering ?


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Well with ALL the beauty box companies out there now a days it's hard to keep track. Of course Allure has Sample Society and I could have sworn that Glamour had a bi-yearly one as well.
Allure partners with Sample Society, but it's actually a subsidiary of Amazon.

Speaking of Sample Society, some months back they suffered like maybe a week or two delay in shipping boxes, and they actually held off on running the credit cards too... WHAT AN IDEA! lol.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's true.  I guess my opinion on it is because she seems to aggressively go after companies...doesn't mean she's wrong though.
I don't really know her that well, so can't speak on that, but I will say in Sept. when I dared question the fangirl-dom of many people who were kissing Richard's butt after he told them he wasn't shipping for a month, people went nuts on me. I didn't even say anything that bad, and a lot of girls PMed me on Facebook telling me they agreed with me. So I can see why it's important to put info out there, bottom line I just hate to see other women getting taken advantage of by a gladhanding confidence man.

I have to say, I hold out hope that Bondi will ship out to everyone who has paid them money, for the customers' sake, but I would never buy from them after seeing how he handles communication, and I don't care if their nail polish is made from angel tears. 

p.s. On the Ipsy thing... I am not impressed with Ipsy either haha.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Well with ALL the beauty box companies out there now a days it's hard to keep track. Of course Allure has Sample Society and I could have sworn that Glamour had a bi-yearly one as well.
Allure partners with Sample Society, but it's actually a subsidiary of Amazon.

Speaking of Sample Society, some months back they suffered like maybe a week or two delay in shipping boxes, and they actually held off on running the credit cards too... WHAT AN IDEA! lol.

A lot of companies ( I actually thought it was some sort of federal regulation for some reason... but a lot of times I seem to make stuff up in my head lol...) won't charge your card until your order has shipped.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A lot of companies ( I actually thought it was some sort of federal regulation for some reason... but a lot of times I seem to make stuff up in my head lol...) won't charge your card until your order has shipped.
When you agree to  buy something from someone you are entering a contract with them. They breach that contract if they do not send you the item.

 or sometimes if they misrepresent  it.  I am not sure of the time frame on it.   I am 100 percent sure that bondi has breached there contract for the sept box. They need to offer a refund no questions asked in that case.  The real problem will be if they bill people for the Nov box being that they  are negligent in the prior 2 months. They definitely have no legal advice because they are acting and a way that could potentially lead them to legal trouble.  Saying they are a non profit might be the most illegal thing they have done if that is not true.  I was a big fan of them till they ran the $1 promo.  Doing that I felt was a slap in the face to those who are patiently waiting. No one with any brains would try to get new subscriptions when they are behind and cannot handle what they have. Sorry in advance for my harsh words . Hope we all get the polish soon ..


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really know her that well, so can't speak on that, but I will say in Sept. when I dared question the fangirl-dom of many people who were kissing Richard's butt after he told them he wasn't shipping for a month, people went nuts on me. I didn't even say anything that bad, and a lot of girls PMed me on Facebook telling me they agreed with me. So I can see why it's important to put info out there, bottom line I just hate to see other women getting taken advantage of by a gladhanding confidence man.

I have to say, I hold out hope that Bondi will ship out to everyone who has paid them money, for the customers' sake, but I would never buy from them after seeing how he handles communication, and I don't care if their nail polish is made from angel tears. 

p.s. On the Ipsy thing... I am not impressed with Ipsy either haha. 
I agree.  I will not buy from them because I feel I've been lied to.  I question their ethics so I will not do business with them.

I sincerely hope people get their stuff.  I would rather be wrong than right in this case.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Saying they are a non profit might be the most illegal thing they have done if that is not true.  
Somewhere on their site they say they are a "pending" non-profit, which I am not sure how that is proven or disproven. I am not sure if there are public records of whether or not an organization has applied to be a non-profit. But I do think people get away with murder sometimes when they put some kind of altruistic message behind it- whether they mean to or not. I am still holding judgment on whether or not I think Bondi is deliberately bilking people or whether they are just very poorly managed, but it does seem crazy to keep collecting subscription fees without delivering anything.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  I will not buy from them because I feel I've been lied to.  I question their ethics so I will not do business with them.
Donna- Ipsy or Bondi?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you agree to  buy something from someone you are entering a contract with them. They breach that contract if they do not send you the item.

 or sometimes if they misrepresent  it.  I am not sure of the time frame on it.   I am 100 percent sure that bondi has breached there contract for the sept box. They need to offer a refund no questions asked in that case.  The real problem will be if they bill people for the Nov box being that they  are negligent in the prior 2 months. They definitely have no legal advice because they are acting and a way that could potentially lead them to legal trouble.  Saying they are a non profit might be the most illegal thing they have done if that is not true.  I was a big fan of them till they ran the $1 promo.  Doing that I felt was a slap in the face to those who are patiently waiting. No one with any brains would try to get new subscriptions when they are behind and cannot handle what they have. Sorry in advance for my harsh words . Hope we all get the polish soon ..
I think agreeing to wait voids the first contract and establishes a new one.  That contract has actually been voided because they didn't deliver when they said they would.  I'm not a lawyer but I saw something like it on Judge Judy.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna- Ipsy or Bondi?
Bondi.  Ipsy annoys me but I don't believe they're thieves.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think agreeing to wait voids the first contract and establishes a new one.  That contract has actually been voided because they didn't deliver when they said they would.  I'm not a lawyer but I saw something like it on Judge Judy.








 I swear half my answers to horrible stories are "that was an episode of SVU"


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi.  Ipsy annoys me but I don't believe they're thieves.
Yeah, I just wasn't impressed with their products and got bored with Ipsy quickly.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 24, 2013)

Along the lines of the charity thing....does anyone else remember Richard saying they were partnering with, or doing some special thing (maybe partner isn't right?) with or featuring a charity or proceeds (help me out people!) were going to a charity in regards to the October sub box?! I think some of us thought along the lines of breast cancer because it's October and they added a pink polish to the selection. Does anyone else recall this?! We haven't heard anything more about that, have we? What ever happened with that? I'm trying to stay optimistic (and hope the kool aid isn't poisoned!) about things. I'm just wondering how the PO got the boxes in waves (like I suggested, and Richard confirmed) how they didn't scan a single box after the august fiasco. I just did a trade that came from NJ and went through Teterboro and was supposed to take 3 days but got to me in 2! And I'm curious, if I got two sept boxes am I getting one, or two, beauty gifts? My email sounded like just one. And my tracking hasn't updated...for beauty gift or sept box. And no email or word if they combined my second box or shipped it separately. My email only had my first 3 picks listed.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I've paused my November subscription. We'l see if they get their sh*t together in time for December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Along the lines of the charity thing....does anyone else remember Richard saying they were partnering with, or doing some special thing (maybe partner isn't right?) with or featuring a charity or proceeds (help me out people!) were going to a charity in regards to the October sub box?! I think some of us thought along the lines of breast cancer because it's October and they added a pink polish to the selection. Does anyone else recall this?! We haven't heard anything more about that, have we? What ever happened with that?

I'm trying to stay optimistic (and hope the kool aid isn't poisoned!) about things. I'm just wondering how the PO got the boxes in waves (like I suggested, and Richard confirmed) how they didn't scan a single box after the august fiasco. I just did a trade that came from NJ and went through Teterboro and was supposed to take 3 days but got to me in 2!

And I'm curious, if I got two sept boxes am I getting one, or two, beauty gifts? My email sounded like just one. And my tracking hasn't updated...for beauty gift or sept box. And no email or word if they combined my second box or shipped it separately. My email only had my first 3 picks listed.

From my understanding the gift boxes did not come with a beauty gift, and they were transparent on that in the advertising. I purchased one myself and was aware of this when I bought it back in September. Also, did you receive tracking for your gift box, because I haven't either but they say that all of the September boxes have already shipped? Nothing of mine is updated but I do have a tracking number for both my September Beauty Gift and September regular box.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Along the lines of the charity thing....does anyone else remember Richard saying they were partnering with, or doing some special thing (maybe partner isn't right?) with or featuring a charity or proceeds (help me out people!) were going to a charity in regards to the October sub box?! I think some of us thought along the lines of breast cancer because it's October and they added a pink polish to the selection. Does anyone else recall this?! We haven't heard anything more about that, have we? What ever happened with that?

I'm trying to stay optimistic (and hope the kool aid isn't poisoned!) about things. I'm just wondering how the PO got the boxes in waves (like I suggested, and Richard confirmed) how they didn't scan a single box after the august fiasco. I just did a trade that came from NJ and went through Teterboro and was supposed to take 3 days but got to me in 2!

And I'm curious, if I got two sept boxes am I getting one, or two, beauty gifts? My email sounded like just one. And my tracking hasn't updated...for beauty gift or sept box. And no email or word if they combined my second box or shipped it separately. My email only had my first 3 picks listed.
They haven't actually released anything tangible that relates to them having actually given anything to charity but they say they do...so it must be true.

I believe that only the sub boxes get gifts.  If you had Sept, you got a gift and the Oct box should also have a gift which they said will ship with the Oct box.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone reached out to Color Club, as it's been indicated that they're partnering ? 
Not yet but I'm going to send them an email right now.  And I posted the question on their fb wall.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to go paint my nails.  I'll be back later to see what fresh hell has happened.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I'm going to go paint my nails. Â I'll be back later to see what fresh hell has happened.


 You crack me up!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 24, 2013)

> I'm going to go paint my nails. Â I'll be back later to see what fresh hell has happened.


 I don't know if we will ever get anything else from Bondi but I have at least got money's worth in amusement from this thread.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Somewhere on their site they say they are a "pending" non-profit, which I am not sure how that is proven or disproven. I am not sure if there are public records of whether or not an organization has applied to be a non-profit. But I do think people get away with murder sometimes when they put some kind of altruistic message behind it- whether they mean to or not. I am still holding judgment on whether or not I think Bondi is deliberately bilking people or whether they are just very poorly managed, but it does seem crazy to keep collecting subscription fees without delivering anything.
I've called the 501c3 office in Delaware and am awaiting a call back.  I would assume that all of this stuff is public.  Even if they haven't been granted charity status, but are truly awaiting the ok, they can still get act like a charitable organization and get those benefits.

This is the list of non-profits in Delaware and Beauty Gives Back is not listed:  http://501c3lookup.org/Delaware/?pagenum=25.  There is a Bondi Foundation listed, but they go way back, so I doubt it's them.

My forgiveness went south on the Julep promotion too.  Telling complainers that "business is business" and that was the direction they were taking sent up red flags that they were willing to do anything to make money.  My feeling on that was that they would be happy to screw over customers if it meant more money.  That's just my perception though.  I'm not accusing them of defrauding anybody.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Good news !!! Color club has responded to my email confirming their partnership including the masterclass kits in the boxes.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 24, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not yet but I'm going to send them an email right now.  And I posted the question on their fb wall.
I sent them an email as well.

haha oops. I guess they might get a small influx... anyway the important part of their response to me was "I just want to confirm with you that we are collaborating with Bondi and will be offering our Masterclass kit in there subscription boxes.  We are excited about our partnership and they will continue growing even more in 2014. "


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

It's nice to get some good news here. Now if they will just start showing up!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good news !!! Color club has responded to my email confirming their partnership including the masterclass kits in the boxes.
Wow!   That is actually some very good news!  I was starting to become skeptical of everything, but it's nice to be proven wrong about something!  Here's hoping my fears about everything else will be proven wrong as well!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Someone on facebook posted that they donated 25 thousand to the New york food bank. I don't remember any of that. Does anyone know about it?


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

> Someone on facebook posted that they donated 25 thousand to the New york food bank. I don't remember any of that. Does anyone know about it?


 There's no actual proof that I can find, but googling it shows some bloggers wrote about it ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am very reassured to get a confirmation of the partnership with Color Club.  I hope we all receive our polishes soon.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on facebook posted that they donated 25 thousand to the New york food bank. I don't remember any of that. Does anyone know about it?
I do remember that, but I don't recall where I read about it.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

So, I might be reading too much into this, but I responded to Color Club's email with:

Quote:  Thank you for your response Michael. I've since canceled my subscription because of their shipping and communication issues, but I know this news makes many subscribers very excited !!

And they responded with

Quote:  Pleaser don't cancel. They are are a really good company. 
Which might not seem strange to everyone, but it just strikes me as an odd email for a company to send someone... even ignoring the typo.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

> So, I might be reading too much into this, but I responded to Color Club's email with: And they responded with Which might not seem strange to everyone, but it just strikes me as an odd email for a company to send someone... even ignoring the typo.Â Â


 That's really unprofessional. Both the typo in an email representing the business, and telling you what to do with your money. Its none of their business who you choose to sub to.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

> > So, I might be reading too much into this, but I responded to Color Club's email with: And they responded with Which might not seem strange to everyone, but it just strikes me as an odd email for a company to send someone... even ignoring the typo.Â Â
> 
> 
> That's really unprofessional. Both the typo in an email representing the business, and telling you what to do with your money. Its none of their business who you choose to sub to.


 Precisely. Begging me to continue my subscription? With another company ? Any other company would have simply replied with "sorry to hear that" or something simple and sweet. Now this makes me want to do some sleuthing on color club ...


----------



## angismith (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  I will not buy from them because I feel I've been lied to.  I question their ethics so I will not do business with them.

I sincerely hope people get their stuff.  I would rather be wrong than right in this case.
Just checking in to see if all the bull is still going on and I see that it is... @DonnaD Didn't I see where you had cancelled and gotten a refund? Is there another reason who are still posting about Bondi? What else do they need to do to satisfy you as a customer?


----------



## angismith (Oct 24, 2013)

And are we not still under a "gag" order from the moderator to not bring any more drama from FB over to MuT?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Precisely. Begging me to continue my subscription? With another company ?
Any other company would have simply replied with "sorry to hear that" or something simple and sweet.

Now this makes me want to do some sleuthing on color club ...
also just to clarify, i'm pretty forgiving about typos, especially if it's a long email or explaining something complicated...but come on, you're telling me you couldn't re-read 10 words? LOL


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I do not feel that we are bringing Facebook drama to the MuT board. I feel that we have very real concerns about our Bondi orders. I also feel that [@]DonnaD[/@] has every right to post on this thread. It doesn't matter if she received a refund, or even if she never ordered anything from Bondi. This is a public thread on a public forum, people can post where they like as long as they follow the terms and conditions.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checking in to see if all the bull is still going on and I see that it is... @DonnaD Didn't I see where you had cancelled and gotten a refund? Is there another reason who are still posting about Bondi? What else do they need to do to satisfy you as a customer?
Wow, that sounds really mean. I cancelled too early on (thank god) but I'm still here because I still want to know how it all goes in case I want to go back. I really don't think pointing the finger like that directly at @DonnaD is necessary.


----------



## skylite (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  I will not buy from them because I feel I've been lied to.  I question their ethics so I will not do business with them.

I sincerely hope people get their stuff.  I would rather be wrong than right in this case.
Just checking in to see if all the bull is still going on and I see that it is... @DonnaD Didn't I see where you had cancelled and gotten a refund? Is there another reason who are still posting about Bondi? What else do they need to do to satisfy you as a customer?


I think that @DonnaD makes very valid points in her posts, and as a customer who has experience with them and canceling, I appreciate her continued posts.


----------



## brandarae (Oct 24, 2013)

Just an FYI from Delaware's website. Beauty Gives Back Inc. is registered. It does say This is Not a Statement of Good Standing but all companies say this when you look them up.


Department of State: Division of Corporations






*HOME*

About Agency
Secretary's Letter
Newsroom
Frequent Questions
Related Links
Contact Us
Office Location
*SERVICES*

Pay Taxes
File UCC's
Delaware Laws Online
Name Reservation
Entity Search
Status
Validate Certificate
Customer Service Survey
*INFORMATION*

Corporate Forms
Corporate Fees
UCC Forms and Fees
Taxes
Expedited Services
Service of Process
Registered Agents
Get Corporate Status
Submitting a Request How to Form a New Business Entity Certifications, Apostilles &amp; Authentication of Documents




Privacy Policy   Frequently Asked Questions   View Search Results  Entity Details *THIS IS NOT A STATEMENT OF GOOD STANDING* File Number: *5235275* Incorporation Date / Formation Date: 
*10/31/2012*
(mm/dd/yyyy) Entity Name: *BEAUTY GIVES BACK, INC.* Entity Kind: *CORPORATION* Entity Type: *NON-PROFIT OR RELIGIOUS* Residency: *DOMESTIC* State: *DE*         *REGISTERED AGENT INFORMATION*         Name: *UNITED STATES CORPORATION AGENTS, INC.* Address: *1521 CONCORD PIKE STE 301* City: *WILMINGTON* County: *NEW CASTLE* State: *DE* Postal Code: *19803* Phone: *(302)777-0538*


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checking in to see if all the bull is still going on and I see that it is... @DonnaD Didn't I see where you had cancelled and gotten a refund? Is there another reason who are still posting about Bondi? What else do they need to do to satisfy you as a customer?
wow that's harsh... don't read the posts if you don't like them  donnaD has been wonderful  and no one here should be attacked we are all supportive and nice to each other on here please  try to be nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I don't think the tone will change here till someone sees movement or gets something delivered a lot of us are anxiously waiting for our orders.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

Regarding the "gag" order we mods placed. We will not stop people from discussing their legitimate concerns about Bondi, the services or the products of the company. To be clear on what is NOT allowed.


"Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address." - Unnecessary comments directed towards other members of this forum directly on this forum will result in a person being issued the "troll" infraction. This infraction is worth 1/2 of what it would take to ban an account. Drama is fine (within reason), meanness is not and will not be tolerated.
Dragging stuff from other forums or social media over. Example, the Bondi Hate Group. No need to drag the drama from there over here.
Personal information. There have been a couple of addresses posts, that I'm aware of, which show residential homes. At this time I have no confirmed if these are indeed personal residences or residential buildings turned into office spaces. If it turns out to be personal information then I will have to, under the TOS, edit those posts with the addresses. As a reminder, posting Richard's personal phone number, address(es), email address or personal Facebook account is NOT allowed under the current TOS. Any public information is allowed.


Talking about refunds and problems is fine but we rather see this type of discussion in it's own thread. At this point in time there are close to 2100 posts and I don't know how many are in regards to Bondi issues. Right now I'm going to discuss with the moderators to either change this topic title to _Bondi Shipping &amp; Refunding Issues_ or move all of those posts to a new thread. I would like to see this topic get back on topic at hand HOWEVER I will NOT outright stop legitimate discussion on any and all issues Bondi is having though a new topic may be created for just that purpose.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow that's harsh... don't read the posts if you don't like them  donnaD has been wonderful  and no one here should be attacked we are all supportive and nice to each other on here please  try to be nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I don't think the tone will change here till someone sees movement or gets something delivered a lot of us are anxiously waiting for our orders.


Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think that @DonnaD makes very valid points in her posts, and as a customer who has experience with them and canceling, I appreciate her continued posts. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not feel that we are bringing Facebook drama to the MuT board. I feel that we have very real concerns about our Bondi orders.

I also feel that @DonnaD has every right to post on this thread. It doesn't matter if she received a refund, or even if she never ordered anything from Bondi. This is a public thread on a public forum, people can post where they like as long as they follow the terms and conditions.
Did she delete the post or am I going crazy?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Did she delete the post or am I going crazy?


 You are not crazy angismith must have deleted her posts in the last ten minutes. Which is odd because they have been quoted a few times already.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 24, 2013)

Glad I'm not crazy either!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey ladies, some posts have been deleted because of the TOS rule that @zadidoll mentioned above.

"Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Hey ladies, some posts have been deleted because of the TOS rule that @zadidoll Â mentioned above. "Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address."


 Thank you for the info.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did she delete the post or am I going crazy? 
The moderator deleted it I think


----------



## kira685 (Oct 24, 2013)

it was probably deleted by zadi since it seemed to go against the TOS?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The moderator deleted it I think

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, some posts have been deleted because of the TOS rule that @zadidoll mentioned above.

"Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address."
Oh, gotcha, thank you!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone's shipping updated today?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I might be reading too much into this, but I responded to Color Club's email with:

And they responded with

Which might not seem strange to everyone, but it just strikes me as an odd email for a company to send someone... even ignoring the typo.  
It strikes me as odd too.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Anyone's shipping updated today?


 No, and I've checked it at least twice every hour, including ten seconds before I posted this reply. LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

@zadidoll I really prefer that Angie not be censured for her post.  She has a legitimate question and I am not insulted or offended.  Feelings are running high here and I think a little slack wouldn't be bad.  It's not like she called me a raging, nasty, big ol' witch or anything...even if she did, it's true so...

Anyway, there's a two part answer:  The first being my daughter got in on this and I want to know what's going on.  The second is I am hypnotised by the train wreck and I can't leave.  

Oh and there's one more reason, I want to see how this plays out.  In the event Bondi gets it together, gets on track and ends up with a boatload of happy customers, I will be the first to apologise to them for any negative statement I have made about them.

Angi, I really hope you get your boxes.

Everyone else, thank you for defending me.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not feel that we are bringing Facebook drama to the MuT board. I feel that we have very real concerns about our Bondi orders.

I also feel that @DonnaD has every right to post on this thread. It doesn't matter if she received a refund, or even if she never ordered anything from Bondi. This is a public thread on a public forum, people can post where they like as long as they follow the terms and conditions.


Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that sounds really mean. I cancelled too early on (thank god) but I'm still here because I still want to know how it all goes in case I want to go back. I really don't think pointing the finger like that directly at @DonnaD is necessary.


Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think that @DonnaD makes very valid points in her posts, and as a customer who has experience with them and canceling, I appreciate her continued posts. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow that's harsh... don't read the posts if you don't like them  donnaD has been wonderful  and no one here should be attacked we are all supportive and nice to each other on here please  try to be nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I don't think the tone will change here till someone sees movement or gets something delivered a lot of us are anxiously waiting for our orders.


Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the "gag" order we mods placed. We will not stop people from discussing their legitimate concerns about Bondi, the services or the products of the company. To be clear on what is NOT allowed.


"Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address." - Unnecessary comments directed towards other members of this forum directly on this forum will result in a person being issued the "troll" infraction. This infraction is worth 1/2 of what it would take to ban an account. Drama is fine (within reason), meanness is not and will not be tolerated.
Dragging stuff from other forums or social media over. Example, the Bondi Hate Group. No need to drag the drama from there over here.
Personal information. There have been a couple of addresses posts, that I'm aware of, which show residential homes. At this time I have no confirmed if these are indeed personal residences or residential buildings turned into office spaces. If it turns out to be personal information then I will have to, under the TOS, edit those posts with the addresses. As a reminder, posting Richard's personal phone number, address(es), email address or personal Facebook account is NOT allowed under the current TOS. Any public information is allowed.


Talking about refunds and problems is fine but we rather see this type of discussion in it's own thread. At this point in time there are close to 2100 posts and I don't know how many are in regards to Bondi issues. Right now I'm going to discuss with the moderators to either change this topic title to _Bondi Shipping &amp; Refunding Issues_ or move all of those posts to a new thread. I would like to see this topic get back on topic at hand HOWEVER I will NOT outright stop legitimate discussion on any and all issues Bondi is having though a new topic may be created for just that purpose.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

At this time Ang hasn't been infracted by me however I have sent a warning to another member who did post something that was directed at another member and that post was removed as well.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is what I got from Richard when I asked about the selection dates for November!

"Hi Emily,

Thank you for your email. We are pushing back the bill date by a few days to allow a longer selection window. We anticipate having the preview email out in full by the beginning of next week, however you may receive it sooner. We are staggering the email so that we can manage the customer service inquiries that we typically get around this time.

If you would like to skip November and await receipt of your September and October boxes before committing, please let me know and I can take care of this for you.

Best wishes,

Richard"


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time Ang hasn't been infracted by me however I have sent a warning to another member who did post something that was directed at another member and that post was removed as well.
Good, thanks.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
You are a class act miss Donna.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread has become such a joke.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread has become such a joke.
Do you think it would have if Bondi had done what it promised to do?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, while I am personally not all that worried as my cc companies are rock stars against FRAUD protection, they have our credit card numbers.  Going on my belief the screen shots on that site are genuine and my gut belief that Bondi is one GIANT SCAM, I'll be watching my transactions like a hawk.  This is not sitting well with me at all.

I sincerely hope the girls who are still so trusting are the ones who are right and I really am completely wrong...for all of your sakes.

But for real, how the hell is anyone maintaining any kind of optimism here?  I don't get the mindset of someone who can be so forgiving in the face of growing suspicion that Bondi itself is causing.  Nothing was mailed.  There is no possible way the post office didn't scan even one of the beauty boxes.  That's not a "lazy" post office, that's a post office full of drooling zombies.  ONE.  Just ONE is all I want to see.  It makes zero sense that not a single one has been scanned.  Further, I don't believe it's reasonable to believe the po just completely dropped the ball to the point no boxes have been scanned.  It doesn't add up.

I can't comprehend that.  I just can't.
Okay, I have never heard of all this stuff in the blog before tonight, never heard of the other company.  I have already canceled my subscription and got my refund when the first offer was made.  I canceled because I had some differences of opinions than he changed the company to, and I disliked how he denied everything I brought up (the major thing being they have over extended themselves--which they still deny, lol), lied to me, and talked down to me like I'm stupid and don't know how a sub company works--after being a sub member of more companies than I have fingers for over a year... We just didn't click, and I was considering buying after they go live on the website later... That idea went down the toilet because I disliked how an un-established company felt it proper to dis one of many competitors, when they themselves don't have a pot to piss in currently.  Anyways...

I was going to post what I have below when I saw the blog post-- and decided to wait and read the rest of the pages first.  But now that you've brought this particular topic up, I feel this is the right time to say it.  People may disagree with my suspicions, and that is A-Okay.  I just feel it is right of me to further warn about this topic.  If I am wrong, it could have been another subscription even, so it is wise info to keep in mind-no matter how good the company is!

This freaks me out.  I just (as of the 23rd) had a fraudulent charge, of 600$, placed to an online Great Britain direct to consumer entertainment, music, electronics website, and spent the whole day today with the bank and police departments to get my end taken care of on it.

I have never ever, since 2004 had any fraudulent charges on my account, and I do a lot of shopping with established companies, both online and brick/mortar.

What freaks me out is reading all this blog posting about the mess, knowing the CEO supposedly responsible for doing that, is currently doing what he's doing, and is from the other side of the Pond, where my fraudulent charge was made.

I am in NO way/shape/form saying he did do this, I have NO proof who did.  I just wanted to give a heads up to all of you to watch your account like a hawk, since it has now been found shady dealings have happened.  It just seemed WAY too fishy signing up with this new company who has connections to where my fraud charge happened, and has had past problems made public (whether all were true or not), and is currently being shady.  So I'll repeat-- this is just a heads up to watch your accounts!  I hope my sneaking suspicions are NOT true.

Again, I did NOT say he did do this.. it is just my suspicions that clicked for me once reading all that new info on the past stuff.  This is just too fishy and important to not share with everybody, in my opinion.  Hearing from the bank they used my debit card as a credit card, online, to the UK... I have no other business or connections to this location or UK store...other than this company who's in question, who has my card info/name, with past questionable actions/company, and he's got a connection to that location my charge was made.  I also take things online with a grain of salt, but it should be pretty clear why my personal radar has gone off thinking this.  Nobody has to agree with me, I don't intend to do discussions on this topic here.  Just keep in mind- check your accounts often, especially with holiday seasons coming up--big fraud goes on more this season.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have never heard of all this stuff in the blog before tonight, never heard of the other company.  I have already canceled my subscription and got my refund when the first offer was made.  I canceled because I had some differences of opinions than he changed the company to, and I disliked how he denied everything I brought up (the major thing being they have over extended themselves--which they still deny, lol), lied to me, and talked down to me like I'm stupid and don't know how a sub company works--after being a sub member of more companies than I have fingers for over a year... We just didn't click, and I was considering buying after they go live on the website later... That idea went down the toilet because I disliked how an un-established company felt it proper to dis one of many competitors, when they themselves don't have a pot to piss in currently.  Anyways...
My husband is the king of having fraudulent charges pop up on his credit cards.  At least 2 or 3 times a year.  We believe that you run a risk whenever your cc leaves your hands...like in a restaurant.  

What I was saying wasn't because I think they would just randomly use my cc, I'm a little worried they will charge me for November is all.  I won't say it's impossible but as suspicious of Bondi as I am, I have a hard time believing they would do that.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Do you think it would have if Bondi had done what it promised to do?


 Probably not. I just find it interesting that some people are allowed to make rude comments and others get infractions the first second they say something others don't like. Whether or not people's behavior has anything to do with Bondi, it's a moot point. I myself am frustrated but keeping my mouth shut, as I've already been to the bad girl chair.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Probably not. I just find it interesting that some people are allowed to make rude comments and others get infractions the first second they say something others don't like. Whether or not people's behavior has anything to do with Bondi, it's a moot point. I myself am frustrated but keeping my mouth shut, as I've already been to the bad girl chair.
Maybe I just have a thicker skin but I seriously don't think anyone has really been mean or rude to anyone else.  You and I had a few words but I thought nothing of it.  I certainly didn't think you were mean or rude.  I think it's incredible how civil this thread is considering what's going on and how this type of thing really works on people's emotions.

I don't know about anybody else, but when this thread is over...and oh Dear Jesus, I sincerely hope it will soon be over...there's not a person here that I would have a hard feeling against.  I can only hope that most of the women here feel the same way.

I don't think it's a me against you or us against them kind of thing.  Every single woman here, whether she's confident in Bondi or worried that Bondi is not going to do what it said it would is just hoping for the best.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Talking about refunds and problems is fine but we rather see this type of discussion in it's own thread. At this point in time there are close to 2100 posts and I don't know how many are in regards to Bondi issues. *Right now I'm going to discuss with the moderators to either change this topic title to Bondi Shipping &amp; Refunding Issues or move all of those posts to a new thread. *I would like to see this topic get back on topic at hand HOWEVER I will NOT outright stop legitimate discussion on any and all issues Bondi is having though a new topic may be created for just that purpose.
I am in favor of this idea


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband is the king of having fraudulent charges pop up on his credit cards.  At least 2 or 3 times a year.  *We believe that you run a risk whenever your cc leaves your hands...like in a restaurant.*  

What I was saying wasn't because I think they would just randomly use my cc, I'm a little worried they will charge me for November is all.  I won't say it's impossible but as suspicious of Bondi as I am, I have a hard time believing they would do that.
Yup.  There have been studies that have found that you are in fact *more* likely to have your credit card information stolen directly from your physical card when someone takes it out of your sight -- like in a restaurant where they have to run it at a cashier stand away from your table -- rather than from online transactions.  And it's not necessarily the restaurant employee:  Sometimes they don't pay the closest attention to cards in their possession, and anyone walking by can grab the cards and get the information for use elsewhere.  Hell, I've been handed someone else's card after paying for my food.  There are about six different ways someone can steal your credit card information in a restaurant situation alone.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> This thread has become such a joke.


 Yup! This is the only thread on MUT that I have seen so many posts from people who aren't subscribers, including several people who have been engaging ALL DAY on a 600+ long post on FB trash talking Richard and Bondi. Muters in this very thread provided polishjinx with content for her blog post, btw. I think the Bondi bashing and accusations belongs in another thread.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess I'm still in the bad girl chair. I thought I finished high school years ago. To the moderator who apparently thinks I need to be censored- please feel free to delete my entire account, since my opinions are not valid here. Just like high school, I'm not in the right clique.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I'm still in the bad girl chair. I thought I finished high school years ago. To the moderator who apparently thinks I need to be censored- please feel free to delete my entire account, since my opinions are not valid here. Just like high school, I'm not in the right clique.
What???  What did you do??


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! This is the only thread on MUT that I have seen so many posts from people who aren't subscribers, including several people who have been engaging ALL DAY on a 600+ long post on FB trash talking Richard and Bondi. Muters in this very thread provided polishjinx with content for her blog post, btw. I think the Bondi bashing and accusations belongs in another thread.
Are you saying people here are involved with the person who owns that website and are "stealing" info (from a public forum) to help her bash Bondi?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in favor of this idea
I'm not and I'll tell you why.  This thread will go dead because there's nothing happy to talk about right now.  And everyone of you will just go to the other thread to see what's being said and will probably weigh in in support of Bondi...it seems pointless to me.

Not for nothing, if and when people get their stuff, this thread will find it's happy place once again.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup.  There have been studies that have found that you are in fact *more* likely to have your credit card information stolen directly from your physical card when someone takes it out of your sight -- like in a restaurant where they have to run it at a cashier stand away from your table -- rather than from online transactions.  And it's not necessarily the restaurant employee:  Sometimes they don't pay the closest attention to cards in their possession, and anyone walking by can grab the cards and get the information for use elsewhere.  Hell, I've been handed someone else's card after paying for my food.  There are about six different ways someone can steal your credit card information in a restaurant situation alone.
That is interesting, thanks for sharing M


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband is the king of having fraudulent charges pop up on his credit cards.  At least 2 or 3 times a year.  We believe that you run a risk whenever your cc leaves your hands...like in a restaurant.

What I was saying wasn't because I think they would just randomly use my cc, I'm a little worried they will charge me for November is all.  I won't say it's impossible but as suspicious of Bondi as I am, I have a hard time believing they would do that.
Oh I wasn't saying you thought they would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just after reading all the bad news links/info it just raised a personal red flag for me, because of my own situation.  And while I don't "think" he'd do it, none of us can ever really say for sure.. you know?  It could have happened anywhere, it could have been stolen last year even.  That's why I made sure to say I have no proof or that he actually did... I just can't deny the suspicions, and I can't rule it out.  But on the slight chance it happened here, or even another sub, I wanted to warn and remind people to watch their accounts, in general, and your post prompted my bug on watching accounts, which is why I quoted you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> > Yup! This is the only thread on MUT that I have seen so many posts from people who aren't subscribers, including several people who have been engaging ALL DAY on a 600+ long post on FB trash talking Richard and Bondi. Muters in this very thread provided polishjinx with content for her blog post, btw. I think the Bondi bashing and accusations belongs in another thread.
> 
> 
> Are you saying people here are involved with the person who owns that website and are "stealing" info (from a public forum) to help her bash Bondi?


 No, I am just saying they went out of their way to give her more stuff to add and perpetuate drama. I just don't understand why anyone who has never even subscribed cares about this so much?


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

> What??? Â What did you do??


 They delete every post I make. If you hadn't quoted me, it wouldn't be here at all. Somebody doesn't like me. Whatever. I think I'll stick to FB, where I can have an opinion. Though, to keep it about Bondi, I seem to have no opinion. I don't know what will happen and I'm starting to actually not care, due to this thread. lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> > Â  I am in favor of this idea
> 
> 
> I'm not and I'll tell you why. Â This thread will go dead because there's nothing happy to talk about right now. Â And everyone of you will just go to the other thread to see what's being said and will probably weigh in in support of Bondi...it seems pointless to me. Not for nothing, if and when people get their stuff, this thread will find it's happy place once again.


 Donna I am still just as happy and excited for my boxes as I was last week and I would stay far far away from the new thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup.  There have been studies that have found that you are in fact *more* likely to have your credit card information stolen directly from your physical card when someone takes it out of your sight -- like in a restaurant where they have to run it at a cashier stand away from your table -- rather than from online transactions.  And it's not necessarily the restaurant employee:  Sometimes they don't pay the closest attention to cards in their possession, and anyone walking by can grab the cards and get the information for use elsewhere.  Hell, I've been handed someone else's card after paying for my food.  There are about six different ways someone can steal your credit card information in a restaurant situation alone.
Heck, they even have readers that can pick the card info out with it being in your wallet in your pocket these days.  I do know it was stolen via online though, as I do not hand my card over to people if they are leaving my reach of hand/sight.  My husband uses his card when we are out and about or giving the info out over the phone, it is a joint account-- LOL go figure it was my card that was skimmed end the end.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What???  What did you do??
They delete every post I make. If you hadn't quoted me, it wouldn't be here at all. Somebody doesn't like me. Whatever. I think I'll stick to FB, where I can have an opinion. Though, to keep it about Bondi, I seem to have no opinion. I don't know what will happen and I'm starting to actually not care, due to this thread. lol 
I've validated your posts, yes a few were placed in a moderator hold as I've stated to them in the past to put anything questionable on hold until I could review the posts. Here's what I essentially said to my moderators about the situation in regards to you.

_"I've restored the posts because she's just venting at this time. She's upset and frustrated and it's not outright violating the rules. {snip} The only things I will NOT tolerate is outright name calling and bashing. If they want to speculate and vent about Bondi I say let them so long as they're not bashing each other._"


As a compromise to the title I've changed it from Bondi New York October 2013 (spoilers) to this: Possible spoilers: Bondi New York October 2013 / Shipping issues discussion since it's more fair overall and more accurate of title description.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What???  What did you do??
They delete every post I make. If you hadn't quoted me, it wouldn't be here at all. Somebody doesn't like me. Whatever. I think I'll stick to FB, where I can have an opinion. Though, to keep it about Bondi, I seem to have no opinion. I don't know what will happen and I'm starting to actually not care, due to this thread. lol 
Your post is still there... 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137995/possible-spoilers-bondi-new-york-october-2013-shipping-issues-discussion/2100#post_2195090

eta: I just saw Zadidoll's post regarding moderation. I get why you thought they were disappearing now.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, I am just saying they went out of their way to give her more stuff to add and perpetuate drama. I just don't understand why anyone who has never even subscribed cares about this so much?
Well, that person has some odd agenda against sub box companies.  She's gone after several...she might have good reason.  I dunno.  I saw on bondi's fb page someone had post a link to her blog and it was bashing some company...can't remember which...and I took her as a troublemaker.  She's VERY aggressive in the way she goes about things.  I had a convo with Zadi about her because I thought she had a fake fb account to post on bondi's fb.  And I also posted here, in defense of bondi, about some of the crap the women were posting on their page.  

She made a blog post about Bondi over the Julep thing so I don't think she needs anyone here to help her...and it's not like we're sitting here giving her evidence.  I reacted to what I read on her website...nobody posted here anything resembling what she posted on her blog.  I don't think she needs any help from us.  She appears to be doing her own "investigation."  I believe I called her some weird Inspector Gadget to Zadi.

I think people care when they think others might get stolen from.  You can say "why would you care" about anything.  Why would I care that CVS wanted to ID for acetone?  Why would I care to give a dollar to the Jimmy Fund?  I don't know anyone with muscular dystrophy.  People care because they care.  I could ask you, why do you care that people have not so nice things to say about Bondi?  But I would never ask you that.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They delete every post I make. If you hadn't quoted me, it wouldn't be here at all. Somebody doesn't like me. Whatever. I think I'll stick to FB, where I can have an opinion. Though, to keep it about Bondi, I seem to have no opinion. I don't know what will happen and I'm starting to actually not care, due to this thread. lol
The this is a joke post is still there.  It's not deleted.  Are you talking about a different post?

Edit:  Never mind.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They delete every post I make. If you hadn't quoted me, it wouldn't be here at all. Somebody doesn't like me. Whatever. I think I'll stick to FB, where I can have an opinion. Though, to keep it about Bondi, I seem to have no opinion. I don't know what will happen and I'm starting to actually not care, due to this thread. lol
The this is a joke post is still there.  It's not deleted.  Are you talking about a different post?


A few of her posts were put on a moderator hold until I could review the posts. I've validated her posts since nothing outright breaks the forum rules.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

I've received a couple of requests asking for a new Bondi October thread to be made JUST for the discussion of the boxes. All other issues including shipping, billing, etc are still in the original thread which can be found here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137995/possible-spoilers-bondi-new-york-october-2013-shipping-issues-discussion


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Per request: SPOILERS ONLY: Bondi New York October 2013

If you wish to discuss the products in the October 2013 Bondi box or post your own box you may do so in this thread or in the new one. Please keep it to the actual spoilers and/or reveals in that post.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm SO excited for Kiss Me Under The. I loveeee the formula of Tavern on the...one of the best formulas I've ever used and it manages to be dark without looking black (coughJulepSeptembercough). So I certainly believe that I have a beautiful dark green polish coming my way!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm not and I'll tell you why. Â This thread will go dead because there's nothing happy to talk about right now. Â And everyone of you will just go to the other thread to see what's being said and will probably weigh in in support of Bondi...it seems pointless to me. Not for nothing, if and when people get their stuff, this thread will find it's happy place once again.


 I am honestly in support of a separate thread being made for refunds and shipping problems. I am very excited about getting boxes and the Color Club gift. Honestly, I would like to know which one everyone is hoping to get. They look amazing. Something I would love to have, but never could bring myself to spend over $20 for. I have been keeping a constant eye on this thread (and have read every post) as I use to be a constant poster in, but the constant complaining (which people have every right to do) has been a turn-off (to me) and that is just my opinion. The horse has been beaten to death. I am a very patient person, probably too patient, but I honestly think we will get our boxes and gifts. Ready to get back to talking about polishes, nail art, upcoming holiday seasons, and stamping.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm SO excited for Kiss Me Under The. I loveeee the formula of Tavern on the...one of the best formulas I've ever used and it manages to be dark without looking black (coughJulepSeptembercough). So I certainly believe that I have a beautiful dark green polish coming my way!

I'm hoping Kiss Me Under The is as good in person as it looks in pictures. I've been looking for a deep emerald green polish for an eternity. I guess I'm really picky because most of them are a shade or two off.

I also have a trade coming soon with Butter London's British Racing Green, which I'm interested to see how it stacks up next to Kiss Me.  I may have gotten a little green crazy!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2013)

Subscribing for updates.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Per request: SPOILERS ONLY: Bondi New York October 2013

If you wish to discuss the products in the October 2013 Bondi box or post your own box you may do so in this thread or in the new one. Please keep it to the actual spoilers and/or reveals in that post.


Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not and I'll tell you why.  This thread will go dead because there's nothing happy to talk about right now.  And everyone of you will just go to the other thread to see what's being said and will probably weigh in in support of Bondi...it seems pointless to me.

Not for nothing, if and when people get their stuff, this thread will find it's happy place once again.

I am honestly in support of a separate thread being made for refunds and shipping problems.

I am very excited about getting boxes and the Color Club gift. Honestly, I would like to know which one everyone is hoping to get. They look amazing. Something I would love to have, but never could bring myself to spend over $20 for. I have been keeping a constant eye on this thread (and have read every post) as I use to be a constant poster in, but the constant complaining (which people have every right to do) has been a turn-off (to me) and that is just my opinion. The horse has been beaten to death.

I am a very patient person, probably too patient, but I honestly think we will get our boxes and gifts. Ready to get back to talking about polishes, nail art, upcoming holiday seasons, and stamping. 
Zadi made a new shiny-happy thread for October's box. See link in the quoted post.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm SO excited for Kiss Me Under The. I loveeee the formula of Tavern on the...one of the best formulas I've ever used and it manages to be dark without looking black (coughJulepSeptembercough). So I certainly believe that I have a beautiful dark green polish coming my way!


 I debated about getting that one but didnt. I think it will be a nice green to have for Christmas though! I think I am most excited for Mauven on Up even though its kind of boring. I am also sooo excited to play with the CC set.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 25, 2013)

I will be getting

  My Ex's Heart     Perfect Storm     Copp'a Feel 

Girl On Top         Glitz n Glam         Cuff Me Kiss Me Under the...
That Sh*t Cray

THAT is a lot of nail polish   Of all beauty things, Nail Polish is my favorite, and I really get the most joy out of it. My boyfriend categorizes it as makeup, but that always seemed wrong to me.  Not that I have a clue as to what would be a better category.  I saw yesterday that Ciate has a polish advent calendar out, but I already have stuff close to the shades and it is pretty pricey.  But it is cute!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Zadi made a new shiny-happy thread for October's box. See link in the quoted post.Â :icon_bigg Â


 Thank you!!! I must have been typing when all that was being posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Zadi made a new shiny-happy thread for October's box. See link in the quoted post. 



 
Sadly though, it's only for spoilers.  "Please keep it to the actual spoilers and/or reveals in that post."


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I debated about getting that one but didnt. I think it will be a n*ice green to have for Christmas though*! I think I am most excited for Mauven on Up even though its kind of boring. I am also sooo excited to play with the CC set.
That is what I was thinking!  I did not think of it as a racing green but I am getting excited thinking about it.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed and I just missed it, but to me The 7 Train and Starry Night look really, really similar. I wonder if it's just the photos and it's not so close in person. Otherwise it seems kind of odd to have these two released so close to each other.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure this has been discussed and I just missed it, but to me The 7 Train and Starry Night look really, really similar. I wonder if it's just the photos and it's not so close in person. Otherwise it seems kind of odd to have these two released so close to each other.
In my opinion, I think The 7 Train is much more purple than Starry Night. But I suppose we'll know more after we start seeing some swatches!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Subscribing!!! Excited for the boxes, but really excited for the Color Club beauty gift. Really hoping to get the Diamonds and Pearls one.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Well keep it within reason. Anything to do with the shipping/billing/other Bondi issues keep it to this thread. If it's directly about the products keep it in that one. If something over there is posted that should be in this one we'll move it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I will be getting
> Â My Ex's HeartÂ Â Perfect StormÂ Â Copp'a Feel
> 
> Girl On TopÂ Â Â Â Glitz n GlamÂ Â Â Â Cuff Me 
> Kiss Me Under the... That Sh*t Cray THAT is a lot of nail polish Â  Of all beauty things, Nail Polish is my favorite, and I really get the most joy out of it. My boyfriend categorizes it as makeup, but that always seemed wrong to me.Â  Not that I have a clue as to what would be a better category.Â  I saw yesterday that Ciate has a polish advent calendar out, but I already have stuff close to the shades and it is pretty pricey.Â  But it is cute!


 That's a good assortment! Coppa Feel is another one I went back and forth on. I'm really looking forward to seeing that one swatched. I saw that Ciate calendar and it looks so cool, but I think the bottles are kind of weird shaped lol. If they made a CC or Essie advent calendar I would be all over it!


> I'm sure this has been discussed and I just missed it, but to me The 7 Train and Starry Night look really, really similar. I wonder if it's just the photos and it's not so close in person. Otherwise it seems kind of odd to have these two released so close to each other.


 I thought the 7 train was purple? Or am I confused?


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my opinion, I think The 7 Train is much more purple than Starry Night. But I suppose we'll know more after we start seeing some swatches!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought the 7 train was purple? Or am I confused?

Hah, well it seems like maybe it is!  I guess the colors aren't so great on my monitor because they look REALLY similar over here.. or I've had too much wine.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

> That's a good assortment! Coppa Feel is another one I went back and forth on. I'm really looking forward to seeing that one swatched. I saw that Ciate calendar and it looks so cool, but I think the bottles are kind of weird shaped lol. If they made a CC or Essie advent calendar I would be all over it! I thought the 7 train was purple? Or am I confused?


 I went back and forth on the Coppa Feel and ended up not getting it until I see swatches first. I am really looking forward to Perfect Storm. I thought The 7 Train was more purple too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a good assortment! Coppa Feel is another one I went back and forth on. I'm really looking forward to seeing that one swatched. I saw that Ciate calendar and it looks so cool, but I think the bottles are kind of weird shaped lol. *If they made a CC or Essie advent calendar I would be all over it!*
I thought the 7 train was purple? Or am I confused?
OH MY GOSH ME TOO!  Coppa Feel was my first pick I think, I was really drawn to the color.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

I wanted the 7 Train, but it was one of those colors I want to see swatches of first. It seemed more purple to me too. I have 6 polishes coming: That Sh*t Cray, Holly Berry, Perfect Storm, Meadow Moss, My Ex's Heart, and the Back to Matte top coat! I'm excited to see all the swatches. It will probably mean ordering multiple boxes in December though


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Zadi. Despite my concerns about things, I'm trying to remain neutral and leaning towards the optimistic side because it just makes it a better experience for me. I spent way too much time today in this thread worrying about something that might not even be a problem so I'm going to just sit back, and hope for the best here. Hopefully things turn out how we all are hoping they will!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

[@]ewiggy[/@] I kept getting them confused too. I have Starry Night and I also picked 7 train so maybe I will be lucky enough to do the first comparison swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @thebeverly3 and @kitnmitns I have a feeling Coppa Feel will look 100x prettier on the nails than in the bottle!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

What amazes me is that for whatever reason people want to hold on to the illusion that Bondi has done no wrong but let another company do it and its all war. No separate thread for it, no moderation. I am just wondering where the consistency is. But anyway.... I am done with Bondi. I have contacted them about my refund. No word from them yet. I was hoping for the best but this is about business.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing Coppa Feel and Westpoint Waters in swatches the most, oh and 7 Train of course. Those three will probably make up a future box for me if I love them as much as I think I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

> What amazes me is that for whatever reason people want to hold on to the illusion that Bondi has done no wrong but let another company do it and its all war. No separate thread for it, no moderation. I am just wondering where the consistency is. But anyway.... I am done with Bondi. I have contacted them about my refund. No word from them yet. I was hoping for the best but this is about business.


 Contacting them through their site several times for me didn't work. Finally, I emailed them at [email protected] and got my account cancelled late this evening. Good luck!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank



> Contacting them through their site several times for me didn't work. Finally, I emailed them at [email protected] and got my account cancelled late this evening. Good luck!


s Thanks, will do that now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah, I am so happy this thread exists!

I can't remember what I ordered...I THINK Copp'a Feel, Perfect Storm, My Ex's Heart, The 7 Train, Kiss Me Under The..., &amp; Bite Me? SUPER excited for them though. 

Also, can't wait to get my beauty gift! Hoping they start to show up soon so we can see the different variations.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What amazes me is that for whatever reason people want to hold on to the illusion that Bondi has done no wrong but let another company do it and its all war. No separate thread for it, no moderation. I am just wondering where the consistency is. But anyway.... I am done with Bondi. I have contacted them about my refund. No word from them yet. I was hoping for the best but this is about business.


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Contacting them through their site several times for me didn't work. Finally, I emailed them at [email protected] and got my account cancelled late this evening. Good luck!
I will give it to them that they answered me within an hour or so after I emailed them and didn't have a problem getting my refunds.  So there's that.

I also got an email asking me to click a link about my customer service experience.  I gave them a good one.  I've never had a problem getting in touch with them.  It makes me sad they're lying about the gift shipping.  As addicted to polish as I am, they'd have had a good customer in me.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm petrified to look at the swatches because I will love them all and spend so much money! That's why the whole shipping delay has probably been good for my wallet, as much as I might complain about it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm petrified to look at the swatches because I will love them all and spend so much money! That's why the whole shipping delay has probably been good for my wallet, as much as I might complain about it! 
Hahaha agreed. I skipped October because I thought I had similar colors to most of the new ones...but I KNOW once the swatches are posted I'll realize that's not the case &amp; have to buy them!


----------



## kira685 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm getting:

- On the rocks

- Perfect storm

- The 7 train

- Kiss me under the

- Coppa feel

- Girl on top

Perfect storm looked like a green blue to me, while The 7 train looked more like a purple blue.. if that makes any sense. now i'm double guessing whether i needed them both lol


----------



## lovepink (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Contacting them through their site several times for me didn't work. Finally, I emailed them at [email protected] and got my account cancelled late this evening. Good luck!
Is cancelling your account different from cancelling the sub?  I have skipped September and October and will likely skip November but was not sure what the difference is.  TIA!


----------



## credit22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting:

- On the rocks

- Perfect storm

- The 7 train

- Kiss me under the

- Coppa feel

- Girl on top

Perfect storm looked like a green blue to me, while The 7 train looked more like a purple blue.. if that makes any sense. now i'm double guessing whether i needed them both lol

I was nervous about buying Perfect Storm because I thought it could be a dupe to Julep's Angela, which I already own. Opinions anyone?

To clarify, my bar for calling something a dupe is veryyyy low since I'm a college student and already have way too much polish!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll try to do swatches as quickly as I can once the boxes start arriving for those of you interested in seeing the differences between colors!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What amazes me is that for whatever reason people want to hold on to the illusion that Bondi has done no wrong but let another company do it and its all war. No separate thread for it, no moderation. I am just wondering where the consistency is. But anyway.... I am done with Bondi. I have contacted them about my refund. No word from them yet. I was hoping for the best but this is about business.

Actually we've had to split other threads in other groups in the past. Example, a Starlooks post was split when the discussion turned to Marci's claims of her lab being the same as for Estee Lauder and an Ipsy thread was split when the majority of the posts were about pets. It rarely happens but it does happen when there is a need.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll try to do swatches as quickly as I can once the boxes start arriving for those of you interested in seeing the differences between colors!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was nervous about buying Perfect Storm because I thought it could be a dupe to Julep's Angela, which I already own. Opinions anyone?

To clarify, my bar for calling something a dupe is veryyyy low since I'm a college student and already have way too much polish!
It does look similar to Angela! I'm hoping Perfect Storm might lean a bit more teal though. I'll do a side-by-side comparison for it when it comes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





LOL! HUZZAH!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooooh happy thoughts! I'm the most excited for Perfect Storm and Bite Me plus seeing which color club beauty gift shows up at my doorstep. I'm horrible at nail art though. I have the shakiest hands! I'm super curious about the October beauty gift as well! I love the surprise element of the gift and so far they've been amazing! I can't wait for all the swatching to begin it was my favorite part of the Bondi forums.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 25, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## angismith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for this thread, @zadidoll The first box I ordered will contain That Sh*t Cray, In the Buff, and Copp'a Feel. Notice I said FIRST box, LOL!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 25, 2013)

*My orders...*





*September box: Twerk-oise*, *7 Train*, *Perfect Storm*

*extra box:* *Kiss Me Under The...*,* Meadow Moss*, *Back to Matte*

*October box:* *Cuff Me*, *Glitz N Glam*, *Girl On Top*


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I ordered all the fall/winter colors! When I was ordering I asked Bondi what the difference was between 7 train and starry night, because they looked similar to me also, and he said 7 train was more purple.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't comment on the Starlooks post, but I know the discussion of pets on the Ipsy post happened because there wasn't really much else to talk about. I believe it was (IIR) one of the first DHL months and the choices were wondering where the heck the bags were or being off-topic. While I appreciate that some people might get tired of the discussion of the problems with Bondi, I have to say that I feel like setting up a separate Bondi sweetness and light thread right now has a kind of "nice girls"/"mean girls" vibe IMO. Personally, I'd be uncomfortable posting on that other thread now should I ever want to.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 25, 2013)

> I tend to roll my eyes when I see Polish Jinx's name due to the fact that she's ALWAYS out to get some business, in my opinion. But the points about Bondi'sÂ charity status and gotham beauty don't sit well with me. Nothing I can do about that now though, I'll continue to try and contact bondi to cancel my account, hopefully get some $1 polish, and see what happens!


 let me start by apologizing if my comments here start creating more drama. I am okay if you guys want me to not respond. But let me start by saying I am slightly surprised that I am viewed in this light. I think that for the most part my blog stays very positive and I review tons and post ton of things I love or want to buy or need to buy. It is true that i post the drama that happens in the makeup industry or in beauty industry but I don't feel that that is creating drama. And those posts seem to pick up a life of their own and be talked about more than others, but its not common on my blog and you can clearly see i post 30-90 posts per month. And how often is one trashing a company? Every 3 months? Not even close to that frequent. There has been a few companies that I've had horrible experiences with and have such posted experiences. Anybody who read my blogs knows exactly what I think is the owner of the rescue Beauty Lounge but should I just not post that? Should I as a blogger be just posting when i love something or when i have positive things to say? The way I look at it, I feel that if there is things that look suspicious or there's a company that is surrounded by questions I would want to know about that so I could make an informed decision.I actually was very very restrained in my post about Bondi. I have probably another 30 screenshots I could have used but then I thought did nothing but bash the company for no reason. I did not question Richard or his other profile which speaks about his masters degree he is working on. Though he states he has no BA. I stayed away from posting an update with the ceaae and assist letter I got from a made up attorney on no letter head with typos addressed to "poliah jinxx". I'm not saying this to trash him. But if I were a prospective sbscriber I would like someone to have posted it. And as to why I poated it when I have not subsribed, I was going to subscribe. I went to sign up, happened to see something posted by Richard explaining why he was justified in doing something I view as horribly dishonest and started digging.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 25, 2013)

Phew...so glad to see this thread. The other one was giving me a heart attack. I would post which colors are coming in my first box, but it is WAY to early for my brain to perform that function!


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't have a fake FB account by the way. I've posted everything under my personal account (Shayna) or Polish Jinx. I get aggressive against companies that take advantage of others. But I can't think of other subscription boxes I've "gone after". I could be wrong. I've poated 1, 000s of posts over the years. And my aggressiveness in this case stems from personal dealings with Bondi with the polishes I currently posess. And yes, I actually REALLY like the formula f the 4 bondi polishes I currently own. But as he can't find an order for my purchase, my review can't possibly be legitimate. As per his logic.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay, got my Skoshbox shipping email last night and there's of course no tracking info yet, since it's probably not going to go out until today. So let's have a race! Let's see if a box I got the shipping email for last week coming from the east coast can beat a box coming from Hawaii.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

I am excited to finallytry out Bondi. Got an October box coming my way with cuff me, perfect storm and all mauve'n on up


----------



## yunii (Oct 25, 2013)

I am glad you guys started this new area to chat. The other one has too much drama..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now i can lurk around and write about pretty colours and products again.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Can't comment on the Starlooks post, but I know the discussion of pets on the Ipsy post happened because there wasn't really much else to talk about. I believe it was (IIR) one of the first DHL months and the choices were wondering where the heck the bags were or being off-topic. While I appreciate that some people might get tired of the discussion of the problems with Bondi, I have to say that I feel like setting up a separate Bondi sweetness and light thread right now has a kind of "nice girls"/"mean girls" vibe IMO. Personally, I'd be uncomfortable posting on that other thread now should I ever want to.


 I posted on the other thread last night. While I may question whether everything is above board, and if I'll ever get my polishes, I hope I do and look forward to getting them. I did order the entire fall/winter collection because I loved all the colors and loved all the Bondi polishes I already owned. I'm not saying anyone does, but if someone has a problem with me posting in both threads, that is their issue. And I know that is going to read harsh, but I don't mean it harshly. It's more me not caring what others think.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh goodness, a lot seems to have happened after I went to sleep. I've officially canceled my account, but I'm still digging further into everything. I'll still be here to see what and when people get their stuff (and probably be super jealous about it...) and to see how others' refunds go.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 25, 2013)

Is someone still planning on calling the Teterboro PO?


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is someone still planning on calling the Teterboro PO?


I do think that's a good idea really, but then again, I'm the kind of person who likes to find things out for herself, especially when I don't completely believe what I'm being told. Sleuthing FTW


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is cancelling your account different from cancelling the sub?  I have skipped September and October and will likely skip November but was not sure what the difference is.  TIA!
@lovepink Sorry that was me being lazy with my language, I meant to say cancelled my sub. As far as I'm aware I didn't really have an "account" since I was not able to log in to the site with my email (i don't know if other people had that too).


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread makes me smile! Hooray for pretty &amp; sparkly nail polishes!


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I will give it to them that they answered me within an hour or so after I emailed them and didn't have a problem getting my refunds.  So there's that.

I also got an email asking me to click a link about my customer service experience.  I gave them a good one.  I've never had a problem getting in touch with them.  It makes me sad they're lying about the gift shipping.  As addicted to polish as I am, they'd have had a good customer in me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Contacting them through their site several times for me didn't work. Finally, I emailed them at [email protected] and got my account cancelled late this evening. Good luck!

Strange you guys got answers so quick. I e-mailed them yesterday afternoon since I have no tracking numbers for my gift or sept box, and I still haven't heard anything back.

I guess the cancellations must have a higher priority.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't see how anyone is still excited about these boxes. As of this morning my tracking number still said "pre-ship", I only have a September box coming and I will be shocked if I ever see it. If I do, I don't think I will even use the polish as it will just remind me of this experience. I will probably give it to my daughter to use in beauty school.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, I hope I can join the discussion. 

I didn't order a September box because I felt like I had a lot of those colors, but when I went and looked at my oranges, I decided I didn't have anything quite like Copp'a Feel. I think everything else I have is brighter, or darker, or has a different kind of shimmer to it. I really like autumn colors so I'm looking forward to finally getting it -- it would be perfect for a Thanksgiving manicure, I think.

For October I ordered Like a Lady, Cuff Me, and Girl on Top. In the delay, I got Zoya's Mason from ipsy, so I'll probably give away or trade out my Girl on Top (I didn't want to confuse Bondi by calling to see if I could switch it out for something else). I'm really interested in seeing what Cuff Me looks like in person: it looks so pretty on the web.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Strange you guys got answers so quick. I e-mailed them yesterday afternoon since I have no tracking numbers for my gift or sept box, and I still haven't heard anything back.

I guess the cancellations must have a higher priority.
I wouldn't say 'quick" per se, I contacted them through their site twice and didn't hear a thing back, two days later I finally took to emailing at [email protected] and got a response like four hours later.

My friend spend days trying to contact them through their site, and didn't get anyone to acknowledge her until she wrote on their facebook (which isn't even an option now). It seems like it's luck of the draw as to whether or not you'll get a response.

Who knows how they're going about it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am going to call the teterboro post office. I called Leonia yesterday, but not until pretty late in the afternoon.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Now that Bondi has a mall kiosk, how will they filter the reviews left on their Facebook page? Richard said he was filtering them by looking to see who had placed an order and who hadn't. Do you think you will have to submit a receipt before you can post your review?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm excited, so much as trying to remain hopeful that I will eventually get my polishes. Who knows, maybe Bondi is having the worst luck ever


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 25, 2013)

this is the shipping track my $15 polishes took earlier this month:

October 5, 2013 , 12:23 pm

Delivered

PALATKA, FL 32177 

October 5, 2013 , 9:16 am

Out for Delivery

PALATKA, FL 32177 

October 5, 2013 , 9:06 am

Sorting Complete

PALATKA, FL 32177 

October 5, 2013 , 5:53 am

Arrival at Post Office

PALATKA, FL 32177 

October 5, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

ORLANDO, FL 32824 

October 4, 2013 , 3:56 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

ORLANDO, FL 32824 

October 2, 2013

Depart USPS Sort Facility

TETERBORO, NJ 07699 

October 2, 2013 , 9:53 pm

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

TETERBORO, NJ 07699 

October 2, 2013

Electronic Shipping Info Received


October 2, 2013 , 8:38 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

LEONIA, NJ 07605 


So some of them should have gone through teterboro


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 25, 2013)

My meadow moss, perfect storm, and on the rocks should be on their way to me! I'm really curious to try out on the rocks next to top of the rock. I'm also expecting in the buff, mauve-in on up, and bluesy bunch as my 2nd September box, and glitz n glam, tavern on the, and cuff me for October. Any thoughts/hopes/dreams on the October beauty gift? They've done a good job at keeping that under wraps!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Hi, I hope I can join the discussion.Â  I didn't order a September box because I felt like I had a lot of those colors, but when I went and looked at my oranges, I decided I didn't have anything quite like Copp'a Feel. I think everything else I have is brighter, or darker, or has a different kind of shimmer to it. I really like autumn colors so I'm looking forward to finally getting it -- it would be perfect for a Thanksgiving manicure, I think. For October I ordered Like a Lady, Cuff Me, and Girl on Top. In the delay, I got Zoya's Mason from ipsy, so I'll probably give away or trade out my Girl on Top (I didn't want to confuse Bondi by calling to see if I could switch it out for something else). I'm really interested in seeing what Cuff Me looks like in person: it looks so pretty on the web.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi formulat8edphrase, welcome! I am also regretting not getting Coppa Feel. Good call about Mason, I got that one too and I am imagining it will be pretty similar to Girl on Top.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 25, 2013)

So, um....I have a few polishes headed my way. Yeah, just a few! Kiss me under the Coppa Feel Perfect Storm That Sh*t Cray In the Buff 7 Train Cuff me Girl on Top Glitz n Glam Back to Matte Meadow Moss On the Rocks I'm soooo hoping for the metal set or the gem stone set.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank goodness for this new thread!! I haven't been on much lately as you know drama kinda turns me off. Look forward to happy and pleasant board!! Alrighty!!! I've ordered: Kiss Me Under The The Sh*t Cray Copp'a Feel My Ex's Heart Cuff Me Bluesy Blue Girl On Top Tavern On the I had to go check and was surprised I didn't order Glizten n Glam and Bite Me. Well I'll wait until the swatches then. Starry Night is what I worn other day for Nightmare Before Christmas mani. It looks indigo with black and tiny pits of sparkling. Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

> My meadow moss, perfect storm, and on the rocks should be on their way to me! I'm really curious to try out on the rocks next to top of the rock. I'm also expecting in the buff, mauve-in on up, and bluesy bunch as my 2nd September box, and glitz n glam, tavern on the, and cuff me for October. Any thoughts/hopes/dreams on the October beauty gift? They've done a good job at keeping that under wraps!


 I have been thinking about this too! We know it was some kind of partnership around breast cancer awareness, right? Maybe something like these? http://www.organicbeautyblogger.com/pink-october-breast-cancer-awareness-month/ http://www.examiner.com/article/beauty-products-supporting-breast-cancer-awareness-month-cause


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I debated about getting that one but didnt. I think it will be a nice green to have for Christmas though! I think I am most excited for Mauven on Up even though its kind of boring. I am also sooo excited to play with the CC set.
I ordered way too many.  I told told myself I'd share with my mom, sister and a coworker, but that was basically me justifying buying too much nail polish.  (Same thing happened to me in DL sale yesterday... Oops!).  But, I think I"m most excited for Mauven on Up too.  It's hard to find a perfect Mauve shade and it's a color I love wearing to work.


----------



## ace2689 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm excitedly awaiting my polishes, especially as I'm gifting one of them to a close friend that is a die hard whovian (police box). I ordered police box, copp'a feel, kiss me under the..., on the rocks, and perfect storm. I cannot wait to play with those, I'm going to want to try them all right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just called the Teterboro PO and the only number I could find for them just rings and rings.  They are not an actual post office, they are a sort and process facility.  

Does any one else find it odd that Bondi never posted on Facebook a "Hey, look at the Fall/Winter polishes that have been reformulated and are being packed up to send to you!" post/pic?  I mean, they knew we have been waiting on the polishes forever and people have been complaining, so wouldn't they post pictures of the new polishes as soon as they came in?  

Also, I and another woman posted on facebook asked if the boxes have actually shipped,as in left their building, and we have been ignored, while other questions have been answered.  

I've tried looking at the pic of their kiosk to see if they are spring/summer or fall/winter colors, and I can't tell.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 25, 2013)

I am super excited to see some swatches! Like a couple other people mentioned, a few of the colors seemed really similar. I am really hoping to see some side by sides of these to know if I really need both. I know some of you ladies will have them to compare for me! It is so hard to tell just from the dot they give you.

I wasn't even a nail polish collector a few months ago, but now I am addicted to Bondi and Butter London. I keep bugging my husband to build me a better polish shelf so I can show off all my pretties


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I just called the Teterboro PO and the only number I could find for them just rings and rings. Â They are not an actual post office, they are a sort and process facility. Â  Does any one else find it odd that Bondi never posted on Facebook a "Hey, look at the Fall/Winter polishes that have been reformulated and are being packed up to send to you!" post/pic? Â I mean, they knew weÂ have been waiting on the polishes forever and people have been complaining, so wouldn't they post pictures of the new polishes as soon as they came in? Â  Also, I and another woman posted on facebook askedÂ if the boxes have actually shipped,as in left their building,Â and we have been ignored, while other questions have been answered. Â  I've tried looking at the pic of their kiosk to see if they are spring/summer or fall/winter colors, and I can't tell. Â


 You know, I was just looking at that pic too, and I'm fairly confident that I don't see the spring/summer collection, but I don't recognize many (if any) of the fall/winter colors either. At this point, a picture of the reformulated polishes would do a lot for morale, especially if they are shown being packed into boxes.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am super excited to see some swatches! Like a couple other people mentioned, a few of the colors seemed really similar. I am really hoping to see some side by sides of these to know if I really need both. I know some of you ladies will have them to compare for me! It is so hard to tell just from the dot they give you.

I wasn't even a nail polish collector a few months ago, but now I am addicted to Bondi and Butter London. I keep bugging my husband to build me a better polish shelf so I can show off all my pretties








I'm in the same boat.  A few months ago I had probably 3 bottles of polish.  Last weekend, I hung up a spice rack and completely filled the three racks.  Nail polish has definitely become an addiction.  Thought I'd share the spice rack in case you don't want to wait for one to be built: http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Wall-Mountable-Black-Scroll-Spice/dp/B001E8TLKC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1382712754&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=spice+rack.  Someone on MUT suggested it to me.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You know, I was just looking at that pic too, and I'm fairly confident that I don't see the spring/summer collection, but I don't recognize many (if any) of the fall/winter colors either. At this point, a picture of the reformulated polishes would do a lot for morale, especially if they are shown being packed into boxes.
It's just too hard to tell.  One minute, I look at the picture and think, "that could be Bluesy Brunch and one of the paler pinks from the fall collection in the bottom row."  Then again, it could just be the lighting, and what looks like Bluesy Brunch could be something like Lady Liberty and the pale pink looking one could maybe be Central Park Blossom. 

I agree that pictures of the reformulated polish would make me feel a whole lot better.  I'd think that they would have done some sort of giveaway with the new polishes on Facebook by now, but then again, maybe that's the last thing they're thinking about with everything else going on.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

To me the most telling thing in the whole shipping issues is the ease of the cancel.   If the boxes were shipped out (which I don't think they have been) then there would be a logistics nightmare about stopping boxes.  And the problem of getting them shipped back if you actually get the product.

And there still hasn't been labels created for the extra boxes and for the October polishes.

I think there is supposed to be some kind of announcement today as to what is supposedly going on.   I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## Londena (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me the most telling thing in the whole shipping issues is the ease of the cancel.   If the boxes were shipped out (which I don't think they have been) then there would be a logistics nightmare about stopping boxes.  And the problem of getting them shipped back if you actually get the product.

And there still hasn't been labels created for the extra boxes and for the October polishes.

I think there is supposed to be some kind of announcement today as to what is supposedly going on.   I am really looking forward to that.

How do you know there's supposed to be an announcement?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just too hard to tell.  One minute, I look at the picture and think, "that could be Bluesy Brunch and one of the paler pinks from the fall collection in the bottom row."  Then again, it could just be the lighting, and what looks like Bluesy Brunch could be something like Lady Liberty and the pale pink looking one could maybe be Central Park Blossom. 

I agree that pictures of the reformulated polish would make me feel a whole lot better.  I'd think that they would have done some sort of giveaway with the new polishes on Facebook by now, but then again, maybe that's the last thing they're thinking about with everything else going on.


If I were them, I would overnight or even hand deliver a box to somebody. Just so there would be pictures out there.  It would calm the seas.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can you folks stick with me for a minute while I vent about something?

VENTING

I am really getting angry about the little snippy comments about "oh, I'm so glad we can come here to talk because there's just so much DRAMA over in that other thread" (and no, that is not a direct quote of anyone in particular, just my synthesis of several posts I've seen).  Do you think people have any clue how demeaning and dismissive they sound when they describe other people's concerns and efforts to work through them as "DRAMA"?

/VENTING

Thanks.  I feel better now.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

If I were them, I would overnight or even hand deliver a box to somebody. Just so there would be pictures out there.  It would calm the seas. 
Seriously! They should have done that for the bloggers!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm in the same boat. Â A few months ago I had probably 3 bottles of polish. Â Last weekend, I hung up a spice rack and completely filled the three racks. Â Nail polish has definitely become an addiction. Â Thought I'd share the spice rack in case you don't want to wait for one to be built:Â http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Wall-Mountable-Black-Scroll-Spice/dp/B001E8TLKC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1382712754&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=spice+rack. Â Someone on MUT suggested it to me.


 Third here... I think I picked up my first polish since middle school at the beginning of August. Then I got a Julep intro box, then a good deal on more Julep with a beauty bio code and sale. Then there's been TJ Maxx hauls, various Bondi purchases, Walgreen's, Mentality (awesome holos), etc... I probably have at least 40 polishes now! And and another 9 from Bondi on the way! It becomes an addiction quite quickly!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me the most telling thing in the whole shipping issues is the ease of the cancel.   If the boxes were shipped out (which I don't think they have been) then there would be a logistics nightmare about stopping boxes.  And the problem of getting them shipped back if you actually get the product.

And there still hasn't been labels created for the extra boxes and for the October polishes.

I think there is supposed to be some kind of announcement today as to what is supposedly going on.   I am really looking forward to that.

How do you know there's supposed to be an announcement?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Richard made a couple of comments yesterday (I thought one was actually a post here, but I can't find it now) indicating he was going to be providing an update on the shipping situation with the Post Office today.  Back around comments 1925 - 1960, or in that vicinity.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just too hard to tell.  One minute, I look at the picture and think, "that could be Bluesy Brunch and one of the paler pinks from the fall collection in the bottom row."  Then again, it could just be the lighting, and what looks like Bluesy Brunch could be something like Lady Liberty and the pale pink looking one could maybe be Central Park Blossom.

I agree that pictures of the reformulated polish would make me feel a whole lot better.  I'd think that they would have done some sort of giveaway with the new polishes on Facebook by now, but then again, maybe that's the last thing they're thinking about with everything else going on.


If I were them, I would overnight or even hand deliver a box to somebody. Just so there would be pictures out there.  It would calm the seas.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me the most telling thing in the whole shipping issues is the ease of the cancel.   If the boxes were shipped out (which I don't think they have been) then there would be a logistics nightmare about stopping boxes.  And the problem of getting them shipped back if you actually get the product.

And there still hasn't been labels created for the extra boxes and for the October polishes.

I think there is supposed to be some kind of announcement today as to what is supposedly going on.   I am really looking forward to that.
Yes.  I have only received tracking for my September beauty gift.  I have NOT received tracking for my September polishes.  So, as far as I have been informed, all I have is a tracking number for a beauty gift that hasn't actually been shipped, just a label generated.


----------



## Londena (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Richard made a couple of comments yesterday (I thought one was actually a post here, but I can't find it now) indicating he was going to be providing an update on the shipping situation with the Post Office today.  Back around comments 1925 - 1960, or in that vicinity.





Found it, thanks!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.


Here is what they posted yesterday so they said there would be a update.


----------



## Londena (Oct 25, 2013)

But even if the tracking doesn't update, shouldn't boxes be arriving by now? I get that mine will take longer, but for those in the US?


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But even if the tracking doesn't update, shouldn't boxes be arriving by now? I get that mine will take longer, but for those in the US?


Theoretically they should, yes, but we've been saying that for a few days... so we'll see again today if any boxes show themselves.


----------



## Londena (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But even if the tracking doesn't update, shouldn't boxes be arriving by now? I get that mine will take longer, but for those in the US?



Theoretically they should, yes, but we've been saying that for a few days... so we'll see again today if any boxes show themselves. 
I've already seen the post so mine definitely won't be here today.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

So here it is Friday morning.  Tracking on the beauty gift has not budged from "Electronic Tracking Info Received" for an entire week.  No one has received their beauty gift or their September sub box, even people that live right there in NY or NJ, where Bondi could have thrown the box and it would have arrived faster than what has happened.  And yes, isn't it interesting that no one has seen an actual bottle of any of the new fall/winter colors?

I'm just getting on here for the first time this morning -- and for people who think that anyone who posts here on and off all day is perhaps not the most reliable fuse in the box, let me tell y'all this:  I'm retired.  I'm home most of the time by choice.  Yesterday I was following this thread with hypnotic-like fascination, and kept checking on it off &amp; on in between doing chores, emailing friends, blogging, playing with my pets, and other marginally productive things.  Maybe I posted more than seemed reasonable but I don't care.  It was entertaining in a dark, Halloween-like way.

Someone posted a couple of pages back that now the word is that the November selection window will open next week.  Surprise!  The latest change in what we've been told!  Although at this point it matters not to me because I'm cancelling any future subscription boxes and will ask for a refund on the boxes I've paid for and not received.  Today was my personal deadline because if things haven't shipped by today, I won't be getting them by the end of the month and I'm coming up on the limit of my credit card protections.

As others have said, I liked/loved the BNY polishes I received months ago.  But with the constant problems, delays, and deadlines that change faster than Lady Gaga's looks, I'm fed up.  My trust is gone.  Like Donna, I hope I'm wrong.  I hope all the backordered boxes are on their way and the polish is the greatest in the world.  I hope that by perhaps next year I'll be buying polish from them again, polish that actually exists and ships quickly.  Am glad there are two threads on MUT now about shipping issues vs. spoilers/reveals -- am looking forward to people posting swatches because I'm addicted that way.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm just getting on here for the first time this morning -- and for people who think that anyone who posts here on and off all day is perhaps not the most reliable fuse in the box, let me tell y'all this:  I'm retired.  I'm home most of the time by choice.  Yesterday I was following this thread with hypnotic-like fascination, and kept checking on it off &amp; on in between doing chores, emailing friends, blogging, playing with my pets, and other marginally productive things.  Maybe I posted more than seemed reasonable but I don't care.  It was entertaining in a dark, Halloween-like way.
I posted a lot yesterday also.  I am not retired, but I work for my husband.  I am at our office all day waiting for packages to be delivered, work packages for our business not personal packages although I do get some of those also!  Most days I take care of our dogs, read, and surf the internet.  I do have a lot of free time during the day.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 25, 2013)

Exactly! It is not causting drama to want to know why you haven't received a product you paid for two months ago.



> Can you folks stick with me for a minute while I vent about something? VENTING I amÂ reallyÂ getting angry aboutÂ the little snippy comments about "oh, I'm so glad we can come here to talk because there's just so much DRAMA over in that other thread" (and no, that is not a direct quote of anyone in particular, just my synthesis of several posts I've seen).Â  Do you think people have any clue howÂ demeaning and dismissive they sound when they describeÂ other people'sÂ concernsÂ and efforts to work through them as "DRAMA"? /VENTING Thanks.Â  I feel better now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered way too many.  I told told myself I'd share with my mom, sister and a coworker, but that was basically me justifying buying too much nail polish.  (Same thing happened to me in DL sale yesterday... Oops!).  But, I think I"m most excited for Mauven on Up too.  It's hard to find a perfect Mauve shade and it's a color I love wearing to work.
Haha we are such twins



except that I agree to share with no one!  I bought 6 or 7 of the DL's too and tried to get the DL holiday set last night at Ulta but none of the Ulta's near me carry the brand. It's definitely hard to find the right mauve, actually I don't see that many really, or they are too pink to be a true mauve.  I know I will get a lot of use out of it in the cold months.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a lot yesterday also.  I am not retired, but I work for my husband.  I am at our office all day waiting for packages to be delivered, work packages for our business not personal packages although I do get some of those also!  Most days I take care of our dogs, read, and surf the internet.  I do have a lot of free time during the day.    
I don't know if I posted a lot yesterday or not.  And I am not concerned enough to go back and count.   I am working on a mind numbing boring project right now and whatever happened yesterday was much more interesting. 

Today I am going to take a half day off work because it is my birthday tomorrow!!!! I am going to go do some damage at Ulta and Sephora. And hopefully when I get home there will be polish boxes everywhere.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you folks stick with me for a minute while I vent about something?

VENTING

I am really getting angry about the little snippy comments about "oh, I'm so glad we can come here to talk because there's just so much DRAMA over in that other thread" (and no, that is not a direct quote of anyone in particular, just my synthesis of several posts I've seen).  Do you think people have any clue how demeaning and dismissive they sound when they describe other people's concerns and efforts to work through them as "DRAMA"?

/VENTING

Thanks.  I feel better now.
I agree it is very dismissive of our concerns.  I don't quite understand their lack of concern.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if I posted a lot yesterday or not.  And I am not concerned enough to go back and count.   I am working on a mind numbing boring project right now and whatever happened yesterday was much more interesting. 

Today I am going to take a half day off work because it is my birthday tomorrow!!!! I am going to go do some damage at Ulta and Sephora. And hopefully when I get home there will be polish boxes everywhere.
Happy Birthday a day early!!  Definitely support your local Ulta &amp; Sephora economies and get yourself some goodies.  :-D  I'd hoped to have my Bondi polishes for my birthday earlier this month, but that's long past.  Was OK -- I hit up Ulta, and between Butter London and TooFaced, I was happy.  Again, have a great day!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 25, 2013)

So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??
Given Bondi's track record, if they said they would send out an email within 24 hours yesterday afternoon, that means Saturday night at about 11:30 pm EST.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 25, 2013)

I was able to cancel going forward, but I didn't touch my current orders, going to wait for those to show up. I think it only took them a couple hours to confirm. As for the email, I'll start expecting it tonight as they usually send them late in the night


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??
Given Bondi's track record, if they said they would send out an email within 24 hours yesterday afternoon, that means Saturday night at about 11:30 pm EST.  




Hahaa this always drove me crazy. Why would a company send updating emails so late each and every time? I always thought that if a company indicated that it was sending an announcement that day, it would go out by 6pm local time at the latest...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290
What strange points to refute, nothing about "Gotham Beauty didn't rip off customers" and also nothing about whether "Beauty Gives Back" is actually a functional charity yet that the profits have been going to.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??


I checked my credit card today, and I have a $39.00 payment posted to it? Which I guess is my refund? I'm going to dig into it a bit more when I get home.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Wow.  Just.... wow.  Once again, blaming someone else for the problems.  My decision to cancel had NOTHING to do with PolishJinx's blog post.  It had EVERYTHING to do with not receiving what I paid for, the revolving-door delays, and the constant "updates" that changed whatever we were last told and which were changed again with the next "update."

If Richard is reading this, there is no need to send me the same snarky email blaming PolishJinx for your company's problems, in response to the cancellation that I sent this morning.  Did you not post on FB and here that people were free to cancel?  Very, very unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


Maybe I'm the only one, but I find this response to be very unprofessional. You didn't reference any of those points directly, and even if you had I don't think that is the best way to respond to it.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Those who have been asked to return their packages, are they covering the return shipping?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

I've not posted much on this topic (if you can't say something nice.....) but I've been following like a hawk




  While I'm no longer subbed to Bondi and have no boxes coming my way, I am quite interested in the outcome of this debacle.  I also know for a fact that if any other sub company out there ie Ipsy, BB, GB, etc was pushing 2 months with no deliveries people would be coming UN freaking GLUED!  I am honestly shocked so many people are still so laid back about this situation.  If any company had my money for nearly 2 months without sending me the products I would be fuming.  I am disappointed in Bondi right now, I really wanted some of the fall/winter polishes.  I adore the spring/summer polishes I already have and would have loved to add to my collection, but at this point I don't think I will purchase from them again.  Even when (if) this shipping mess is sorted out.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

UPDATE:  I just received very short, professional emails from the company informing me that all my orders were cancelled, including one that has allegedly already been shipped.  I wrote in my cancellation request that they do that if possible, and if I receive anything for which I've received a refund, I'll return it, including the beauty gift.  I never used the $15 voucher.

If you don't open the package, I don't think you have to pay return shipping.  Just write "Return to Sender" on there.  Don't know if you have to put anything else, such as "order canceled" or "order refunded."

Actually, let's look at it this way.  Now Bondi will have more polish to sell at the SRP of $12.50 instead of the reduced rate I was getting per bottle in my subscription and gift boxes!


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 25, 2013)

I would just like to say I never said his lawyers never exist. I said that he has sent out letters from fake law firms. I got a letter myself from him that was said to have come from a law firm and it indeed did not. Its easy enough to verify the authenticity of a letter that I myseld was sent.



> Ok.Â  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."Â  Check out response that I just received: Dear Emily, Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.
> 
> Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've not posted much on this topic (if you can't say something nice.....) but I've been following like a hawk



  While I'm no longer subbed to Bondi and have no boxes coming my way, I am quite interested in the outcome of this debacle.  I also know for a fact that if any other sub company out there ie Ipsy, BB, GB, etc was pushing 2 months with no deliveries people would be coming UN freaking GLUED!  I am honestly shocked so many people are still so laid back about this situation.  If any company had my money for nearly 2 months without sending me the products I would be fuming.  I am disappointed in Bondi right now, I really wanted some of the fall/winter polishes.  I adore the spring/summer polishes I already have and would have loved to add to my collection, but at this point I don't think I will purchase from them again.  Even when (if) this shipping mess is sorted out.

This is what I don't understand.  A couple of months ago when Ipsy had all the DHL shipment issues, people were losing their minds.  When it was announced the Julep was going to DHL people had the pitch forks and torches out.  But here it is has been the weirdest thing. 

Is it the fact they post on here and people think that Bondi is more like a friend instead of a business?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPDATE:  I just received very short, professional emails from the company informing me that all my orders were cancelled, including one that has allegedly already been shipped.  I wrote in my cancellation request that they do that if possible, and if I receive anything for which I've received a refund, I'll return it, including the beauty gift.  I never used the $15 voucher.

If you don't open the package, I don't think you have to pay return shipping.  Just write "Return to Sender" on there.  Don't know if you have to put anything else, such as "order canceled" or "order refunded."

Actually, let's look at it this way.  Now Bondi will have more polish to sell at the SRP of $12.50 instead of the reduced rate I was getting per bottle in my subscription and gift boxes!
I believe you can write refused on the box.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep.

http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/508.htm

1.0 Recipient Options

1.1 Basic Recipient Concerns

1.1.2 Refusal at Delivery
The addressee may refuse to accept a mailpiece when it is offered for delivery.

1.1.3 Refusal After Delivery
After delivery, an addressee may mark a mailpiece â€œRefusedâ€ and return it within a reasonable time, if the piece or any attachment is not opened. Mail that may not be refused and returned unopened under this provision may be returned to the sender only if it is enclosed in a new envelope or wrapper with a correct address and new postage. The following may not be refused and returned postage-free after delivery:

a. Pieces sent as Registered Mail, insured, Certified Mail, collect on delivery (COD), and return receipt for merchandise.
b. Response mail to the addresseeâ€™s sales promotion, solicitation, announcement, or other advertisement that was not refused when offered to the addressee.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree it is very dismissive of our concerns.  I don't quite understand their lack of concern.  

No one should be dismissive of any of ones concerns or lack of concern. As one of the people that is not concerned. I am just as upset by remarks made like "  I don't quite understand their lack of concern."

You do not have to understand it, you just have to respect that we are not concerned. Comment all you want about Bondi and their business practices but lets leave each others reactions out of it.

I hope this does not come of as snarky. I do not mean it that way. Just trying to explain the side of one that is still not concerned about Bondi and the future of my deliveries.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe you can write refused on the box.  
Thank you!  So much simpler than what I thought.  Great to know.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPDATE:  I just received very short, professional emails from the company informing me that all my orders were cancelled, including one that has allegedly already been shipped.  I wrote in my cancellation request that they do that if possible, and if I receive anything for which I've received a refund, I'll return it, including the beauty gift.  I never used the $15 voucher.

If you don't open the package, I don't think you have to pay return shipping.  Just write "Return to Sender" on there.  Don't know if you have to put anything else, such as "order canceled" or "order refunded."

Actually, let's look at it this way.  Now Bondi will have more polish to sell at the SRP of $12.50 instead of the reduced rate I was getting per bottle in my subscription and gift boxes!
I believe you can write refused on the box.  




Oh yeah!! Gah. I knew that. It's Friday, I shouldn't have to make connections in my head anymore. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is what I don't understand.  A couple of months ago when Ipsy had all the DHL shipment issues, people were losing their minds.  When it was announced the Julep was going to DHL people had the pitch forks and torches out.  But here it is has been the weirdest thing. 

Is it the fact they post on here and people think that Bondi is more like a friend instead of a business?
One possible theory I have is that when Bondi first came on MuT and talked about their sub service and sold polishes Richard was awesome to people.  In the first Bondi trade thread, after we had received our August boxes, he traded with people, so they got exactly what they wanted.  Someone dropped their polish and broke it when they had just received it, so he replaced it for her free of charge.  People placed orders, than realized they had a coupon code and he would fix it for them.  Richard was always right there with great service, he was/is charming, he listened/listens to what people on MuT want (except for this whole Sept/Oct box debacle!).  So, I think some people, especially those he went out of his way to help, are very slow to question anything he says.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is what I don't understand.  A couple of months ago when Ipsy had all the DHL shipment issues, people were losing their minds.  When it was announced the Julep was going to DHL people had the pitch forks and torches out.  But here it is has been the weirdest thing. 

Is it the fact they post on here and people think that Bondi is more like a friend instead of a business?
^^^^^^ This!  That is the one aspect of this that I just do not understand.  I do think you may have hit the nail on the head, in that I do think some people may see Bondi as a friend instead of a business.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No one should be dismissive of any of ones concerns or lack of concern. As one of the people that is not concerned. I am just as upset by remarks made like "  I don't quite understand their lack of concern."

You do not have to understand it, you just have to respect that we are not concerned. Comment all you want about Bondi and their business practices but lets leave each others reactions out of it.

I hope this does not come of as snarky. I do not mean it that way. Just trying to explain the side of one that is still not concerned about Bondi and the future of my deliveries.
I understand what you are saying, but please notice that I did not go over to the other Bondi thread and post that they do not have to understand it, they just have to respect that we are concerned.  And that they should comment all they want about Bondi and their polishes, but that we should leave each others reactions out of it.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  Just.... wow.  Once again, blaming someone else for the problems.  My decision to cancel had NOTHING to do with PolishJinx's blog post.  It had EVERYTHING to do with not receiving what I paid for, the revolving-door delays, and the constant "updates" that changed whatever we were last told and which were changed again with the next "update."

If Richard is reading this, there is no need to send me the same snarky email blaming PolishJinx for your company's problems, in response to the cancellation that I sent this morning.  Did you not post on FB and here that people were free to cancel?  Very, very unprofessional in my opinion.






At this point, I figure I can just buy the polish I really, really want off the site in the future once things settle down. I've had zero problems with actual orders, only problems with the subscription service.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha we are such twins



except that I agree to share with no one!  I bought 6 or 7 of the DL's too and tried to get the DL holiday set last night at Ulta but none of the Ulta's near me carry the brand. It's definitely hard to find the right mauve, actually I don't see that many really, or they are too pink to be a true mauve.  I know I will get a lot of use out of it in the cold months.
I hadn't seen the DL holiday set so I just googled it.  Now I want it!  I love mini bottles.  Get to try more colors and I rarely finish a bottle any way.  Then I discovered the Butter London holiday set.  Ack, must stop shopping!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

A few random thoughts at lunchtime, and then I've got to get ready for a meeting this afternoon.

1.  Talked to my husband.  We've received USPS delivery for today.  Nothing from Bondi.  Still no update on my tracking, although based on other experiences I've had this week, USPS seriously needs to get its act together _vis a vis_ its tracking system.

2.  AFAIK, anyone who has cancelled and requested a refund has received it.

3.  The PJ thing might have fanned things here a bit yesterday, but people were concerned about Bondi before that.  From what I saw, it was that promotion that really seemed to set people off.  Setting aside whatever you might have thought about the promo itself, the fact that they'd run *any* promo soliciting new subscribers at that time was, at best, tone deaf.  Wouldn't they have gotten a better response if they'd waited two weeks until everything was sent and blogs and forums were buzzing with glee at all the pretty, pretty polishes, instead of calling attention to the fact that you're looking to sign up even more subscribers when you've got unmet obligations to the thousands of them you already have?

4.  This would make an interesting case study for business school.  It just seems to me that almost every time Bondi management has had a decision to make with respect to the subscriptions, they've made decisions that, in retrospect, were bad.  Luckyme502 posted earlier that maybe this is all just a phenomenal run of bad luck, and that may very well be.  But bad luck is often the result of poor planning and overpromising.  If I were running Bondi, I'd be looking for a logistics/operations manager and someone (or several someones) to handle social media.  NYC has lots of well-educated, successful women in Bondi's target demographic who have left the work force to be stay-at-home moms, but who want to keep their resumes current for when they decide to go back into the workforce.  I'd bet you could get a few of them to work cheap (if not free) for resume "credit" to handle some of this stuff.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??
My refund went through this morning, so it took about 24 hours.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


let me start by apologizing if my comments here start creating more drama. I am okay if you guys want me to not respond. But let me start by saying I am slightly surprised that I am viewed in this light. I think that for the most part my blog stays very positive and I review tons and post ton of things I love or want to buy or need to buy. It is true that i post the drama that happens in the makeup industry or in beauty industry but I don't feel that that is creating drama. And those posts seem to pick up a life of their own and be talked about more than others, but its not common on my blog and you can clearly see i post 30-90 posts per month. And how often is one trashing a company? Every 3 months? Not even close to that frequent. There has been a few companies that I've had horrible experiences with and have such posted experiences. Anybody who read my blogs knows exactly what I think is the owner of the rescue Beauty Lounge but should I just not post that? Should I as a blogger be just posting when i love something or when i have positive things to say? The way I look at it, I feel that if there is things that look suspicious or there's a company that is surrounded by questions I would want to know about that so I could make an informed decision.I actually was very very restrained in my post about Bondi. I have probably another 30 screenshots I could have used but then I thought did nothing but bash the company for no reason. I did not question Richard or his other profile which speaks about his masters degree he is working on. Though he states he has no BA. I stayed away from posting an update with the ceaae and assist letter I got from a made up attorney on no letter head with typos addressed to "poliah jinxx". I'm not saying this to trash him. But if I were a prospective sbscriber I would like someone to have posted it. And as to why I poated it when I have not subsribed, I was going to subscribe. I went to sign up, happened to see something posted by Richard explaining why he was justified in doing something I view as horribly dishonest and started digging.
I believe we need people like you...and me...I think many people think of me as one small f*ck you away from being you.

Even though I think your tactics are aggressive, I believe what you say.  There's a reason you say it...I don't believe you just randomly attack.  Nobody reads my blog, it's just a diary of my nails, but I might have eventually written something about this, and still might depending on the outcome.

For me this is not about Richard personally, it's about Bondi as a whole but I'm glad you're willing to blog about it and I hope you continue to do so as this whole brouhaha progresses.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't say 'quick" per se, I contacted them through their site twice and didn't hear a thing back, two days later I finally took to emailing at [email protected] and got a response like four hours later.

My friend spend days trying to contact them through their site, and didn't get anyone to acknowledge her until she wrote on their facebook (which isn't even an option now). It seems like it's luck of the draw as to whether or not you'll get a response.

Who knows how they're going about it.
I sent the first email on Tuesday around noon and got my reply around 3.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am super excited to see some swatches! Like a couple other people mentioned, a few of the colors seemed really similar. I am really hoping to see some side by sides of these to know if I really need both. I know some of you ladies will have them to compare for me! It is so hard to tell just from the dot they give you.





Wow, these do look really similar!  I hadn't seen them side by side like this.. very interested to see actual swatches on nails.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 25, 2013)

I have cancelled my account in time for November but now I am trying to decide whether to just request a refund or wait it out till the 31st :/ nail polish shouldn't be this complicated for me lol


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 25, 2013)

> This is what I don't understand.Â  A couple of months ago when Ipsy had all the DHL shipment issues, people were losing their minds.Â  When it was announced the Julep was going to DHL people had the pitch forks and torches out.Â  But here it is has been the weirdest thing.Â  Is it the fact they post on here and people think that Bondi is more like a friend instead of a business?


 I think people do see Bondi as a friend. They are not. They are a business who wants our money. My reasons for canceling have nothing to do with PJ blog, I have been considering it for a few weeks, as my husband is back in school and I just can't afford two nail polish services. The Julep promo was the last straw for me. You don't try to gain more business when you haven't sent out the first September box to other subscribers. Julep may have some issues, but at least I can easily skip and it does actually move through the USPS. Better slow than never.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, has anyone who cancelled and requested a refund within the last few days actually gotten their refund?  I emailed them last night to refund my boxes and cancel my subscription and I got two emails this morning saying this:

Dear Emily Smith,

Your order #2103 was cancelled .



If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected]

I emailed them back asking about it, because now I'm worried that my orders will be cancelled but I won't get my refund. 

Also, where in the heck is that email that Richard mentioned yesterday??
I did.  And within a day.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if I posted a lot yesterday or not.  And I am not concerned enough to go back and count.   I am working on a mind numbing boring project right now and whatever happened yesterday was much more interesting. 

Today I am going to take a half day off work because it is my birthday tomorrow!!!! I am going to go do some damage at Ulta and Sephora. And hopefully when I get home there will be polish boxes everywhere.
Happy birthday!  Have lots of cake and sex and maybe paint your nails.  Perfect day!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here it is Friday morning.  Tracking on the beauty gift has not budged from "Electronic Tracking Info Received" for an entire week.  No one has received their beauty gift or their September sub box, even people that live right there in NY or NJ, where Bondi could have thrown the box and it would have arrived faster than what has happened.  And yes, isn't it interesting that no one has seen an actual bottle of any of the new fall/winter colors?

I'm just getting on here for the first time this morning -- and for people who think that anyone who posts here on and off all day is perhaps not the most reliable fuse in the box, let me tell y'all this:  I'm retired.  I'm home most of the time by choice.  Yesterday I was following this thread with hypnotic-like fascination, and kept checking on it off &amp; on in between doing chores, emailing friends, blogging, playing with my pets, and other marginally productive things.  Maybe I posted more than seemed reasonable but I don't care.  It was entertaining in a dark, Halloween-like way.

Someone posted a couple of pages back that now the word is that the November selection window will open next week.  Surprise!  The latest change in what we've been told!  Although at this point it matters not to me because I'm cancelling any future subscription boxes and will ask for a refund on the boxes I've paid for and not received.  Today was my personal deadline because if things haven't shipped by today, I won't be getting them by the end of the month and I'm coming up on the limit of my credit card protections.

As others have said, I liked/loved the BNY polishes I received months ago.  But with the constant problems, delays, and deadlines that change faster than Lady Gaga's looks, I'm fed up.  My trust is gone.  Like Donna, I hope I'm wrong.  I hope all the backordered boxes are on their way and the polish is the greatest in the world.  I hope that by perhaps next year I'll be buying polish from them again, polish that actually exists and ships quickly.  Am glad there are two threads on MUT now about shipping issues vs. spoilers/reveals -- am looking forward to people posting swatches because I'm addicted that way.
I don't feel like I need to qualify what I do or do not do with my day.  If I want to spend 4 hours fiddling with my nails, I do.  If I want to facebook my life away, I will.  If I want to come here and watch a trainwreck, whatever.

And what kind of hypocrisy is it that someone who's been watching the same thread all day complain about someone else who's been watching the thread all day?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Here is what they posted yesterday so they said there would be a update.
I think the deadline for that particular communication has come and gone.  Bondi really needs to shut it's mouth.  Keeping to timelines isn't their strong suit and every time they set one, they have a big, fat fail.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe we need people like you...and me...I think many people think of me as one small f*ck you away from being you.

Even though I think your tactics are aggressive, I believe what you say.  There's a reason you say it...I don't believe you just randomly attack.  Nobody reads my blog, it's just a diary of my nails, but I might have eventually written something about this, and still might depending on the outcome.

For me this is not about Richard personally, it's about Bondi as a whole but I'm glad you're willing to blog about it and I hope you continue to do so as this whole *brouhaha* progresses.

I've been pretty quiet, but DonnaD I always appreciate your blunt honest opinion in your posts and your use of the word "brouhaha" made me love you more, so just thought I'd say that! :-D


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you folks stick with me for a minute while I vent about something?

VENTING

I am really getting angry about the little snippy comments about "oh, I'm so glad we can come here to talk because there's just so much DRAMA over in that other thread" (and no, that is not a direct quote of anyone in particular, just my synthesis of several posts I've seen).  Do you think people have any clue how demeaning and dismissive they sound when they describe other people's concerns and efforts to work through them as "DRAMA"?

/VENTING

Thanks.  I feel better now.
If people want to live in Happy Bondi LaLa Land.  Let 'em.  The difference between them and me is that I didn't make a BFF out of Bondi employees so I feel no loyalty and have no reason to support them.  I would personally love to know what's in the mind of the defenders.  Why are they so defensive about a company?  Would they defend Coke or Sally Hansen or General Mills with the same fervor?

Meh.  I'm actually glad they have their shiny happy thread...of course, I'm sure their following this one anyway.  All of this "negativity" trumps anythng good they can say about Bondi right now...and I think they secretly enjoy it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Argh, this is what kills me about this company; it's like they can't help shooting themselves in the foot. Why couldn't he have said, "Thanks for your support; let us know if we can address specific concerns. We'll be happy to refute any false information once we get ourselves caught up in shipping."  I mean, he's human and likely frustrated, but every time he trots out the passive-aggressive pony, I swing the other way and lose sympathy. I hope they get it together soon. 

Sorry, I've been reading this thread from the beginning, but this finally made me post on it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't even a nail polish collector a few months ago, but now I am addicted to Bondi and Butter London. 
butter LONDON is a dangerous addiction, lol. I think it's the angular bottles; they're just kind of nifty. I'm slowly working my way through their collection; I just bought the two Double-Take sets and Petrol, and they're gorgeous.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Blame someone else for this?  @Polish Jinx didn't delay their shipping. @Polish Jinx  didn't lie to customers.  @Polish Jinx didn't create any drama.  She didn't do anything to them that they hadn't aleady done to themselves.  What a load of horse shit.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.




That mani is AWESOME! I've been singing "This is Halloween" in my head the last few days, but I definitely don't have the skills to recreate the movie on my nails the way you did!


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON is a dangerous addiction, lol. I think it's the angular bottles; they're just kind of nifty. I'm slowly working my way through their collection; I just bought the two Double-Take sets and Petrol, and they're gorgeous.
I went on a BL splurge recently and had to cut myself off, I was getting out of control! They have some really cool ones. I wore Wallis til it was trashed, I just couldn't bear to take it off!


----------



## HeatherNic (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.  So when I cancelled my subscription and asked for my refund I was in the midst of all the drama last night and left one tiny comment at the end that said "I hope everything I hear about you isn't true."  Check out response that I just received:

Dear Emily,

Thank you for your email. I have taken care of your subscription cancelation and refund. Please allow 1-2 days for this to credit to your account.

Please return to us packages which we are unable to intercept. The return address will be on the label.

I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this), that our non-profit does exist, a simple entity search for "Beauty Gives Back" on the State of Delaware's website shows this, that Gotham Beauty was not a subscription service, it was in fact an on line beauty retailer which I sold last year - again a google search shows this.

I could go on, however Shayna has achieved what she set out to do which was to panic our customers and not hold herself to an impartial and professional standard as a blogger. it's rather sad.

Anyways, thank you for being a customer. If my team or myself can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290




Really?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank goodness for this new thread!! I haven't been on much lately as you know drama kinda turns me off. Look forward to happy and pleasant board!!

Alrighty!!!

I've ordered: Kiss Me Under The
The Sh*t Cray
Copp'a Feel
My Ex's Heart
Cuff Me
Bluesy Blue
Girl On Top
Tavern On the

I had to go check and was surprised I didn't order Glizten n Glam and Bite Me. Well I'll wait until the swatches then. Starry Night is what I worn other day for Nightmare Before Christmas mani. It looks indigo with black and tiny pits of sparkling.

Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.





Aw, how adorable! I love it! I'm such a huge Tim Burton fan


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Thank goodness for this new thread!! I haven't been on much lately as you know drama kinda turns me off. Look forward to happy and pleasant board!! Alrighty!!! I've ordered: Kiss Me Under The The Sh*t Cray Copp'a Feel My Ex's Heart Cuff Me Bluesy Blue Girl On Top Tavern On the I had to go check and was surprised I didn't order Glizten n Glam and Bite Me. Well I'll wait until the swatches then. Starry Night is what I worn other day for Nightmare Before Christmas mani. It looks indigo with black and tiny pits of sparkling. Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.


 Love the Halloween mani!!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
I know!  This is the only reason that I've held onto the tiniest (microscopic) shred of optimism. I love the polish and I'm dying for certain colors. Otherwise I'd have gone batsh*t and asked for my money back long ago.  It's stupid, I know, and I'm going to end up regretting it, I'm sure.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
I know!  This is the only reason that I've held onto the tiniest (microscopic) shred of optimism. I love the polish and I'm dying for certain colors. Otherwise I'd have gone batsh*t and asked for my money back long ago.  It's stupid, I know, and I'm going to end up regretting it, I'm sure.




That's why I held out as long as I did. I wanted certain ones so badly. I was hoping they'd show up eventually, but at this point, I decided I'll just find a dupe somewhere else and spend that money there. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.




I love the mani!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HeatherNic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Really? 

Someone else actually already found a legit listing on the site.  You just have to look it up under the "Division of Corporations Online Search".


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON is a dangerous addiction, lol. I think it's the angular bottles; they're just kind of nifty. I'm slowly working my way through their collection; I just bought the two Double-Take sets and Petrol, and they're gorgeous.
I don't own a single butter london.  I don't have anything against them, I've just never found a color of theirs that I have to have.  Of course, I don't go out of my way to find them either, which may be very nice for my bank account!


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HeatherNic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Really? 
Well that was an easily refuted lie...I can't find his law firm "Company X" that's supposedly on 5th Avenue either.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> > Really?Â
> 
> ...


 Yep. Here's a screen capture


----------



## HeatherNic (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah NM what an idiot I am. Too quick to do a real search.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I keep checking my tracking for my September beauty gift hoping and trying to will it to be updated, but alas, it is not updated at all.  Still in pre-shipment.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So here it is Friday morning.  Tracking on the beauty gift has not budged from "Electronic Tracking Info Received" for an entire week.  No one has received their beauty gift or their September sub box, even people that live right there in NY or NJ, where Bondi could have thrown the box and it would have arrived faster than what has happened.  And yes, isn't it interesting that no one has seen an actual bottle of any of the new fall/winter colors?

I'm just getting on here for the first time this morning -- and for people who think that anyone who posts here on and off all day is perhaps not the most reliable fuse in the box, let me tell y'all this:  I'm retired.  I'm home most of the time by choice.  Yesterday I was following this thread with hypnotic-like fascination, and kept checking on it off &amp; on in between doing chores, emailing friends, blogging, playing with my pets, and other marginally productive things.  Maybe I posted more than seemed reasonable but I don't care.  It was entertaining in a dark, Halloween-like way.

Someone posted a couple of pages back that now the word is that the November selection window will open next week.  Surprise!  The latest change in what we've been told!  Although at this point it matters not to me because I'm cancelling any future subscription boxes and will ask for a refund on the boxes I've paid for and not received.  Today was my personal deadline because if things haven't shipped by today, I won't be getting them by the end of the month and I'm coming up on the limit of my credit card protections.

As others have said, I liked/loved the BNY polishes I received months ago.  But with the constant problems, delays, and deadlines that change faster than Lady Gaga's looks, I'm fed up.  My trust is gone.  Like Donna, I hope I'm wrong.  I hope all the backordered boxes are on their way and the polish is the greatest in the world.  I hope that by perhaps next year I'll be buying polish from them again, polish that actually exists and ships quickly.  Am glad there are two threads on MUT now about shipping issues vs. spoilers/reveals -- am looking forward to people posting swatches because I'm addicted that way.
I don't feel like I need to qualify what I do or do not do with my day.  If I want to spend 4 hours fiddling with my nails, I do.  If I want to facebook my life away, I will.  If I want to come here and watch a trainwreck, whatever.

And what kind of hypocrisy is it that someone who's been watching the same thread all day complain about someone else who's been watching the thread all day?


Pretty sure you are talking about me, and twisting my post all around.  My comment was about the now 689 posts long thread in a Julep Swap group that rages on still today with, from what I can tell, mainly people who are not now or have never been Bondi subscribers.  Hopefully it's as painfully obvious to anyone else in both groups as it is to me, when those people post in here (their names are the same) raging on with their opinions about things that have nothing to do with them.  There are even people who just joined MUT in the last few days, only to post in this thread and, again are not even subscribers.  But that's all fine I suppose.

For those who are under the assumption that to patiently wait for something, means I think Richard is my BFF I find that to be reaching quite far.  I have never spoken with Richard, never emailed him and wouldn't know it if I passed him on the street.  Personally, most polishes are all the same to me.  I signed up for Bondi because it's a good deal and that's where it ends.  Call me naive if you would like but I am just as certain as I was a week ago that my orders will arrive.  When that happens I think that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies, but I would not expect to ever see them.

Now, hold on please, my hair looks good today so don't mess it up while you all attack me.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep. Here's a screen capture




Ah, thanks. Missed that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No one should be dismissive of any of ones concerns or lack of concern. As one of the people that is not concerned. I am just as upset by remarks made like "  I don't quite understand their lack of concern."

You do not have to understand it, you just have to respect that we are not concerned. Comment all you want about Bondi and their business practices but lets leave each others reactions out of it.

I hope this does not come of as snarky. I do not mean it that way. Just trying to explain the side of one that is still not concerned about Bondi and the future of my deliveries.
Someone questioned our reactions last night.  I believe the question was, "Why do you care."  My response was that I would never ask her why she cared about anything.  People care because they care.

It's a two-way street here.  Us bad guys aren't the only ones being bad guys.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't own a single butter london.  I don't have anything against them, I've just never found a color of theirs that I have to have.  Of course, I don't go out of my way to find them either, which may be very nice for my bank account!
I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

I do not think of Bondi as a friend. I think the reason I have not got worked up yet is because I am a huge supporter of small business that has just started. My husband works for one. I have seen them crash and burn and pick their selves up when everyone thought it was over. Maybe I am hoping Bondi will do the same. Also because despite the shipping issues they did get out the August boxes. I purchased ALL of the colors with no issues.

I think their track records blows and I am not far from writing a huge you were right post. I guess I am just waiting it out a little longer than most.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't feel like I need to qualify what I do or do not do with my day.  If I want to spend 4 hours fiddling with my nails, I do.  If I want to facebook my life away, I will.  If I want to come here and watch a trainwreck, whatever.

And what kind of hypocrisy is it that someone who's been watching the same thread all day complain about someone else who's been watching the thread all day?




Absolutely right.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
You can always cancel and purchase it separately when it is actually available. I am considering doing the same with ALL my orders if I do not get something by Tuesday.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone else actually already found a legit listing on the site.  You just have to look it up under the "Division of Corporations Online Search".

Andi B is correct. You can find it by searching for it through this:

https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone questioned our reactions last night.  I believe the question was, "Why do you care."  My response was that I would never ask her why she cared about anything.  People care because they care.

It's a two-way street here.  Us bad guys aren't the only ones being bad guys.
I agree with you completely .


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would just like to say I never said his lawyers never exist. I said that he has sent out letters from fake law firms. I got a letter myself from him that was said to have come from a law firm and it indeed did not. Its easy enough to verify the authenticity of a letter that I myseld was sent.
I requested my refund and cancellation long before your post.  I know it might be hard for some people to grasp but I (and oh look, the other hundred women) do have minds of our own and can resist your siren song hypnotising us into becoming bondi haters.  Sorry, I know you were feeling all kinds of special.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do not think of Bondi as a friend. I think the reason I have not got worked up yet is because I am a huge supporter of small business that has just started. My husband works for one. I have seen them crash and burn and pick their selves up when everyone thought it was over. Maybe I am hoping Bondi will do the same. Also because despite the shipping issues they did get out the August boxes. I purchased ALL of the colors with no issues.

I think their track records blows and I am not far from writing a huge you were right post. I guess I am just waiting it out a little longer than most.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't feel like I need to qualify what I do or do not do with my day.  If I want to spend 4 hours fiddling with my nails, I do.  If I want to facebook my life away, I will.  If I want to come here and watch a trainwreck, whatever.

And what kind of hypocrisy is it that someone who's been watching the same thread all day complain about someone else who's been watching the thread all day?




Absolutely right.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
You can always cancel and purchase it separately when it is actually available. I am considering doing the same with ALL my orders if I do not get something by Tuesday.




I COULD, but I've already waited, and I'm feeling like I've earned a treat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to avoid Bondi until this whole thing is sorted out. By then, I'll probably have a new color I'm dying for and if it all ends well, I'll probably get it from them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

See now Anastasia, WHY must you go do that, why can't I not be enabled for one day and........::runs to go look:: OOOOOOOooooo, PRETTY!


----------



## cidster (Oct 25, 2013)

So glad to see this thread. now I can lurk here waiting for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know I order My Ex's Heart and Stormy night. I cannot remember the 3rd one. It's one of the lighter creamy ones. I'm super excited. I just got my first Julep box (it was free so I figured why not) and adore the stormy green color for Christmas so I am really glad I didn't order the greens from Bondi especially since I have Revlon Posh and it looks like it may be a dupe for Kiss me under the. Since my order is new I am guessing I will get it way later then some of you ladies so I am super excited for swatches! I didn't get Cuff Me because I want to see if it is more pewter or copper.

Also I love the mani that was posted here.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just called the Teterboro PO and the only number I could find for them just rings and rings.  They are not an actual post office, they are a sort and process facility.  

Does any one else find it odd that Bondi never posted on Facebook a "Hey, look at the Fall/Winter polishes that have been reformulated and are being packed up to send to you!" post/pic?  I mean, they knew we have been waiting on the polishes forever and people have been complaining, so wouldn't they post pictures of the new polishes as soon as they came in?  

Also, I and another woman posted on facebook asked if the boxes have actually shipped,as in left their building, and we have been ignored, while other questions have been answered.  

I've tried looking at the pic of their kiosk to see if they are spring/summer or fall/winter colors, and I can't tell.  
Actually I saw Lady Liberty.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

I second @OiiO


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 25, 2013)

Checked the mail box on my lunch break (I work 2 blocks from home) and I got 5 packages! Four from trades and my last one....my progressive snapshot. Darn it! So, a whole week and still no beauty gift. And nothing changed on either of my tracking. Still elec info received on the gift and not found on the sept box. Bummer :-(


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Have it on right now! I'm a sucker for neutrals, but, actually, didn't order any of the Bondi neutrals. I kind of want swatches to go up first. AHtQ has that really pretty subtle shimmer that makes it stand out, I think.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Pretty sure you are talking about me, and twisting my post all around.  My comment was about the now 689 posts long thread in a Julep Swap group that rages on still today with, from what I can tell, mainly people who are not now or have never been Bondi subscribers.  Hopefully it's as painfully obvious to anyone else in both groups as it is to me, when those people post in here (their names are the same) raging on with their opinions about things that have nothing to do with them.  There are even people who just joined MUT in the last few days, only to post in this thread and, again are not even subscribers.  But that's all fine I suppose.

For those who are under the assumption that to patiently wait for something, means I think Richard is my BFF I find that to be reaching quite far.  I have never spoken with Richard, never emailed him and wouldn't know it if I passed him on the street.  Personally, most polishes are all the same to me.  I signed up for Bondi because it's a good deal and that's where it ends.  Call me naive if you would like but I am just as certain as I was a week ago that my orders will arrive.  When that happens I think that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies, but I would not expect to ever see them.

Now, hold on please, my hair looks good today so don't mess it up while you all attack me.
I am not talking about you; if I was I would have quoted one or more of your posts.  For all I know, half the people on here think I'm a crazy old biddy who sits around her cobwebbed house, Ã  la Dickens's Miss Haversham.  Alas, nothing so dramatic.  And I don't know anything about a Julep Swap group since I've never tried Julep, just haven't been tempted.

I hope everyone's orders arrive, honest I do.  I think if everyone waits long enough, they will, so I won't owe anyone an apology.  My decision to cancel today was based on the lack of tracking updates and actual product received, the fact that it's the last Friday of the month, and the fact that I'm approaching the limit of my bank card protection for items ordered and not received.  I wouldn't stand for what's happened from any company.

Please do mess with my hair -- it could only improve the look!  You know how some people have a bad hair day?  I have a bad hair life.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 25, 2013)

I may be wrong but doesn't the "this statement is not of good standing" mean the corporation owes a filing fee or is delinquent on a loan or something?


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok, I looked at the kiosk pic again, trying and trying to see the colors and I almost had a heart attack. I swear that looks like a giant rat on the floor in the lower left. Ahahahaha! That gave me something to laugh about today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I may be wrong but doesn't the "this statement is not of good standing" mean the corporation owes a filing fee or is delinquent on a loan or something?


 It says "this is not a statement of good standing" and it's on every single page. I looked up nationally recognized companies and they all have it too.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
  I know!  This is the only reason that I've held onto the tiniest (microscopic) shred of optimism. I love the polish and I'm dying for certain colors. Otherwise I'd have gone batsh*t and asked for my money back long ago.  It's stupid, I know, and I'm going to end up regretting it, I'm sure.




That's why I held out as long as I did. I wanted certain ones so badly. I was hoping they'd show up eventually, but at this point, I decided I'll just find a dupe somewhere else and spend that money there. lol I want the polishes too.  It was never my intention to be a "Bondi Hater."  I was patiently waiting for my polish too right up until the gift boxes hadn't moved in 5 days.  It's true I'm not a fangirl who is super-duper excited and OMG Richard is the bestest person in the whole wide world!  But I did not expect this crap to happen and no polish is worth this amount of bs.

I really hope you get your polish.  At which point I really want you to tell me I'm a paranoid jerk.  I'll believe you and I won't be insulted.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Pretty sure you are talking about me, and twisting my post all around.  My comment was about the now 689 posts long thread in a Julep Swap group that rages on still today with, from what I can tell, mainly people who are not now or have never been Bondi subscribers.  Hopefully it's as painfully obvious to anyone else in both groups as it is to me, when those people post in here (their names are the same) raging on with their opinions about things that have nothing to do with them.  There are even people who just joined MUT in the last few days, only to post in this thread and, again are not even subscribers.  But that's all fine I suppose.

For those who are under the assumption that to patiently wait for something, means I think Richard is my BFF I find that to be reaching quite far.  I have never spoken with Richard, never emailed him and wouldn't know it if I passed him on the street.  Personally, most polishes are all the same to me.  I signed up for Bondi because it's a good deal and that's where it ends.  Call me naive if you would like but I am just as certain as I was a week ago that my orders will arrive.  When that happens I think that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies, but I would not expect to ever see them.

Now, hold on please, my hair looks good today so don't mess it up while you all attack me.
I am very sorry that you feel people will attack you.  I will not.  I'm do not I agree that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies.  They have made us wait forever for our polishes, they keep moving self imposed deadlines because they can not meet them.  It has now been one week since they mailed out tracking numbers for our September beauty boxes and not one tracking number has updated, nor has any box been delivered, so in my opinion, that means they could not have possibly mailed out the Sept beauty boxes on Friday, Saturday, Monday, or even Tuesday or Wednesday, because someone would have received their box.  Also, Richard told us in the e-mail update about when boxes would begin shipping out that the Sept/Oct beauty gifts would be sent out beginning Tuesday, Oct 15, which did not happen either.  (I actually think he said Monday, October 14, but that was a federal holiday.)  As far as I have read and seen, no one's tracking label was printed before October 18.     

_The September boxes will start shipping on Monday 14th October (Columbus Day). Albeit a Federal Holiday, my team and I will be ensuring that boxes are packed and tracking emails sent out in time for USPS to start collecting on Tuesday 15th October. Tracking/shipping notification emails will be a rolling process because of the volume to be shipped. If you do not receive a tracking email immediately, please don't panic, you will receive yours within 72 hours.To maximise efficiencies on packaging and shipping the following will happen:_


_From Monday 14th October we will start shipping beauty gifts. If you have a September and October box, you will receive two gifts in one box. If you are awaiting a September or an October box, you will receive one._ 
_A substantial amount of our customers have more than six polishes on order. Again, to minimize packaging, we will be consolidating orders. Therefore if you ordered a September box and an additional discount box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box and an October box, we will ship this in one box. If you ordered a September box, an additional discount box and an October box, we will ship this in two boxes. If you took advantage of any promotions, we will consolidate those orders with your subscriptions._
_Shipping emails for the September and October boxes and additional polishes will start to go out on 18th October 2013. Again, because of the volume that are being shipped, please allow 72 hours to receive your shipping notification_


I decided to copy and paste the relevant part of his e-mail to us.  I still have not received a shipping email for my September box.  It has now been 168 hours since the 18th, many more hours than the 72 he wants me to allow. 

I feel that I have been and continue to be pretty patient with Richard and Bondi.  I did not set these dates for them, they set these dates.  I think that they don't have the polishes yet, that they are delaying as much as possible to get them in and ship them before they have to send out another e-mail stating they do not have the reformulated polishes.  I don't think Richard set out to deceive us, or rip us off, I think he is not being honest about the situation or when the beauty gifts were actually sent, if they have even been sent.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Pretty sure you are talking about me, and twisting my post all around.  My comment was about the now 689 posts long thread in a Julep Swap group that rages on still today with, from what I can tell, mainly people who are not now or have never been Bondi subscribers.  Hopefully it's as painfully obvious to anyone else in both groups as it is to me, when those people post in here (their names are the same) raging on with their opinions about things that have nothing to do with them.  There are even people who just joined MUT in the last few days, only to post in this thread and, again are not even subscribers.  But that's all fine I suppose.

For those who are under the assumption that to patiently wait for something, means I think Richard is my BFF I find that to be reaching quite far.  I have never spoken with Richard, never emailed him and wouldn't know it if I passed him on the street.  Personally, most polishes are all the same to me.  I signed up for Bondi because it's a good deal and that's where it ends.  Call me naive if you would like but I am just as certain as I was a week ago that my orders will arrive.  When that happens I think that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies, but I would not expect to ever see them.

Now, hold on please, my hair looks good today so don't mess it up while you all attack me.
I wasn't talking about you in that post.  I was talking about you in this post:

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone questioned our reactions last night.  I believe the question was, "Why do you care."  My response was that I would never ask her why she cared about anything.  People care because they care.

It's a two-way street here.  Us bad guys aren't the only ones being bad guys.

   
You did not mention a Julep thread in your original post.  I despise Julep and no longer subscribe to them and I do not follow any threads concerning them nor do I routinely bash them...though I certainly could.  They're going about their business just fine and nobody cares about the random person who had a bad experience.  Which brings up a good point, does it not?  Julep has some angry customers but Julep doesn't make promises it doesn't keep and people always seem to get their boxes.  Julep's angry customers have reasons to be angry other than, WHERE THE EFF IS MY DAMN POLISH!

In any event, you didn't mention the Julep thread so it was hard to know you meant anything other than this thread.  Which, not for nothing, you said you would no longer follow.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not talking about you; if I was I would have quoted one or more of your posts.  For all I know, half the people on here think I'm a crazy old biddy who sits around her cobwebbed house, Ã  la Dickens's Miss Haversham.  
That's EXACTLY how I saw you!  How did you know?  I have 6 cats.  How many do you have?


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

..And for Ipsy subscribers, the Butter London 30% off code is good until 10/31! Wooooooo enablin' ya!


----------



## Boots (Oct 25, 2013)

Whew. What a long read. I wasn't around early enough to get in on the Sept boxes, but I did buy and pick my colours for the Oct box, so for me personally it hasn't been a huge wait. I've been in here since, following along. I am normally the most impatient person when it comes to orders done online (ask my boyfriend, he goes nuts when I have something coming), but oddly enough I seem to have decent patience right now. I am not friends, nor have I spoken with anyone at Bondi except for a question I emailed in ages ago. Maybe it's because I tend to see the positive more than the negative, something that does indeed get me into trouble.. Haha. I don't know. I'm sitting back, reading it all and waiting patiently for my box. Laughing at some of the comments, while still keeping the negative in mind, just in case. All of it is good info to have, just in case.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's EXACTLY how I saw you!  How did you know?  I have 6 cats.  How many do you have?
Ummmm, just three at the moment.  The other two died a year or two back from extreme old age, so for a while I had five.  Oh, and I have two elderly dogs too.  Please excuse me if I don't invite you over for rather stale wedding cake.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've googled it and now I will add it to my Ulta order I am placing tonight.  3x points ends tomorrow and I have a 20% off coupon, which I'm not sure will work on Butter London, but we shall see.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am very sorry that you feel people will attack you.  I will not.  I'm do not I agree that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies.  They have made us wait forever for our polishes, they keep moving self imposed deadlines because they can not meet them. 
If people do get their stuff by 10/31, I will apologise to the company (not him personally) for saying they are a scam and a fraud.  I will not apologise for cancelling nor will I apologise for anything else I've said.

While people might think I'm a raging C-word, I have given them an honest, not even a little bit mean, review.  I also answered their customer service survey saying the cs I received was good.  I am not here to bash the crap out of a company _to make them look bad_.  They make themselves look bad.  I'm merely talking about it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
..And for Ipsy subscribers, the Butter London 30% off code is good until 10/31! Wooooooo enablin' ya!
Gotta jump in here -- Jack the Lad (BL shade) is on sale already for $10 and I was able to use the code to get 30% off the sale price.  It's a gorgeous green glitter, perfect for the holidays.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I looked at the kiosk pic again, trying and trying to see the colors and I almost had a heart attack. I swear that looks like a giant rat on the floor in the lower left. Ahahahaha! That gave me something to laugh about today.





Haha!  I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not talking about you; if I was I would have quoted one or more of your posts.  For all I know, half the people on here think I'm a crazy old biddy who sits around her cobwebbed house, Ã  la Dickens's Miss Haversham.  Alas, nothing so dramatic.  And I don't know anything about a Julep Swap group since I've never tried Julep, just haven't been tempted.

I hope everyone's orders arrive, honest I do.  I think if everyone waits long enough, they will, so I won't owe anyone an apology.  My decision to cancel today was based on the lack of tracking updates and actual product received, the fact that it's the last Friday of the month, and the fact that I'm approaching the limit of my bank card protection for items ordered and not received.  I wouldn't stand for what's happened from any company.

Please do mess with my hair -- it could only improve the look!  You know how some people have a bad hair day?  I have a bad hair life.  
Lol





Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am very sorry that you feel people will attack you.  I will not.  I'm do not I agree that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies.  They have made us wait forever for our polishes, they keep moving self imposed deadlines because they can not meet them.  It has now been one week since they mailed out tracking numbers for our September beauty boxes and not one tracking number has updated, nor has any box been delivered, so in my opinion, that means they could not have possibly mailed out the Sept beauty boxes on Friday, Saturday, Monday, or even Tuesday or Wednesday, because someone would have received their box.  Also, Richard told us in the e-mail update about when boxes would begin shipping out that the Sept/Oct beauty gifts would be sent out beginning Tuesday, Oct 15, which did not happen either.  (I actually think he said Monday, October 14, but that was a federal holiday.)  As far as I have read and seen, no one's tracking label was printed before October 18.     
I don't think anyone owes them any apologies for anything that has been said about the delays and misinformation, but I certainly do when it comes to the scam/ponzi scheme/misuse of credit card accusations (which are all searchable in this thread).

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't talking about you in that post.  I was talking about you in this post:

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone questioned our reactions last night.  I believe the question was, "Why do you care."  My response was that I would never ask her why she cared about anything.  People care because they care.

It's a two-way street here.  Us bad guys aren't the only ones being bad guys.

   
You did not mention a Julep thread in your original post.  I despise Julep and no longer subscribe to them and I do not follow any threads concerning them nor do I routinely bash them...though I certainly could.  They're going about their business just fine and nobody cares about the random person who had a bad experience.  Which brings up a good point, does it not?  Julep has some angry customers but Julep doesn't make promises it doesn't keep and people always seem to get their boxes.  Julep's angry customers have reasons to be angry other than, WHERE THE EFF IS MY DAMN POLISH!

In any event, you didn't mention the Julep thread so it was hard to know you meant anything other than this thread.  Which, not for nothing, you said you would no longer follow.

I have seen people freak out at least a handful of times about various different subs.  But, the difference is that those criticisms are mainly wtf posts and not personally directed and employees of a company.  You're right, people will care about anything and everything.  I guess I care too much when I see all kinds of things said that are based on no fact.  I digress.

I'm happy to go back to the unicorns and puppies thread, but then you probably shouldn't keep talking about me.


----------



## Boots (Oct 25, 2013)

Doot doot, just here for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew. What a long read. I wasn't around early enough to get in on the Sept boxes, but I did buy and pick my colours for the Oct box, so for me personally it hasn't been a huge wait. I've been in here since, following along. I am normally the most impatient person when it comes to orders done online (ask my boyfriend, he goes nuts when I have something coming), but oddly enough I seem to have decent patience right now. I am not friends, nor have I spoken with anyone at Bondi except for a question I emailed in ages ago. Maybe it's because I tend to see the positive more than the negative, something that does indeed get me into trouble.. Haha. I don't know. I'm sitting back, reading it all and waiting patiently for my box. Laughing at some of the comments, while still keeping the negative in mind, just in case. All of it is good info to have, just in case.
See, now this is a reasoned post.  I hope you get your polishes soon...and my daughter as well, whose attitude resembles yours as she didn't get in on September either.  Although she was crabbing to me this morning she thought she would have them by now.  To which I replied, "See, you never listten to me.  I told you what they said about timelines."  She rolled her eyes, took a bite of her banana and said, "I just thought you were being a drama-mama."


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummmm, just three at the moment.  The other two died a year or two back from extreme old age, so for a while I had five.  Oh, and I have two elderly dogs too.  Please excuse me if I don't invite you over for rather stale wedding cake.
I'm sorry to hear about your deceased babies.  Our oldest is coming up on 15 and she's having trouble getting around and has become as witchy as me.  We may have to put her down. 




.  In 2005 we lost 3 cats in one year.  It was horrifying.  I'm still not over it.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 25, 2013)

Rant: Could everyone just stop criticizing other peoples' opinions whether they are good or bad? I feel everyone is entitled to have feelings about this situation, and I appreciate hearing peoples views from both sides. If you don't like what someone else has to say, you can always just ignore it and move on instead of perpetuating the drama. /Rant I finally received a response to my email. While they did apologize for the delay in responding, they didn't really give me any solid info. Someone is supposed to contact me about the fact that I have no tracking numbers some time in the next 24 hours. Selection emails will be sent out sometime next week. I really hope they actually follow through with that. For now all I can do is wait... And wait... And wait...........


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry to hear about your deceased babies.  Our oldest is coming up on 15 and she's having trouble getting around and has become as witchy as me.  We may have to put her down. 



.  In 2005 we lost 3 cats in one year.  It was horrifying.  I'm still not over it.
I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.  It's never easy.


----------



## Boots (Oct 25, 2013)

> See, now this is a reasoned post. Â I hope you get your polishes soon...and my daughter as well, whose attitude resembles yours as she didn't get in on September either. Â Although she was crabbing to me this morning she thought she would have them by now. Â To which I replied, "See, you never listten to me. Â I told you what they said about timelines." Â She rolled her eyes, took a bite of her banana and said, "I just thought you were being a drama-mama."


 I prolly would have done the same. Haha. In a few weeks, if there are still no boxes, I'm probably going to be less patient and call New York. They have a toll free number right...? Callin from Canada would hurt otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.
This was posted almost exactly 24 hours ago and I have not received an email.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 25, 2013)

I just sent my cancellation email. I might join again the in the future if they turn themselves around for the better.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry to hear about your deceased babies.  Our oldest is coming up on 15 and she's having trouble getting around and has become as witchy as me.  We may have to put her down. 



.  In 2005 we lost 3 cats in one year.  It was horrifying.  I'm still not over it.

Aw Donna, I'm so sorry to hear that. My oldest is now about to be 14 and is slowly starting to have more medical issues. She may have diabetes, but we're not 100% sure yet. The vet put her on a different diet in the hopes it may help, so we'll see. Three years ago her "husband" passed away rather horribly and she was positively devastated as of course was I. My Hubby was so worried about me because I'm so close to my furry babies that he went and bought two little ragdoll boy kitties for me and now they're the light of my life along with my two older ladies! It's so funny to see the 13 year old and 14 year old have to put up with the rascally 4 year old rambunctious boys! LOL

I know you must be very close to your girl, I'll keep her in my thoughts!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol





I don't think anyone owes them any apologies for anything that has been said about the delays and misinformation, but I certainly do when it comes to the scam/ponzi scheme/misuse of credit card accusations (which are all searchable in this thread).

I have seen people freak out at least a handful of times about various different subs.  But, the difference is that those criticisms are mainly wtf posts and not personally directed and employees of a company.  You're right, people will care about anything and everything.  *I guess I care too much when I see all kinds of things said that are based on no fact*.  I digress.

I'm happy to go back to the unicorns and puppies thread, but then you probably shouldn't keep talking about me.
I think there have been plenty of facts that are based on truth.  The least of which is that Bondi is lying about having shipped the gift boxes.  Do you have yours?  Do you know of anyone who has theirs?  Can you honestly say it's not even a little suspicious that 15000...that's FIFTEEN THOUSAND boxes just went missing because the post office is a big giant lazy jerk and not one single box has had tracking movement much less been received?

I see giant red flags but it's okay if you don't

My concern at this point is that they will shortly run out of money what with all the refunds they're processing.  I hope you don't lose yours.  It's not _just polish_ as some people say_._.  It's money.  Your money.  And I don't care how much money a person has, they don't want to lose it with nothing to show for it.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.  It's never easy. 





Sorry to both of you for your losses. It's been a year since I've had any rats (I had 3 who died within a few months of each other), though they're only expected to live 2-3 years so at least it wasn't a shock when they passed away. Miss those little guys though. I still really miss my cat who died 2 1/2 years ago and whom I considered my best friend.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.  It's never easy. 






Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw Donna, I'm so sorry to hear that. My oldest is now about to be 14 and is slowly starting to have more medical issues. She may have diabetes, but we're not 100% sure yet. The vet put her on a different diet in the hopes it may help, so we'll see. Three years ago her "husband" passed away rather horribly and she was positively devastated as of course was I. My Hubby was so worried about me because I'm so close to my furry babies that he went and bought two little ragdoll boy kitties for me and now they're the light of my life along with my two older ladies! It's so funny to see the 13 year old and 14 year old have to put up with the rascally 4 year old rambunctious boys! LOL

I know you must be very close to your girl, I'll keep her in my thoughts!
Thank you both.  It's funny, Cookie, my best friend gave me my little blue-eyed, double-pawed Ragdoll, Coco, when my little Lio died from a lung tumour.  They said Coco was spayed so you'll imagine our surprise when Coco produced little Miss Kitty.  Coco and Miss Kitty are* mine*.  I'm their person.  Ragdolls are just the sweetest things.

The rest of them are my husband's kitties...I'm only the CEO of Can Opener.  Rosey, the 15 year old, just looks at me with utter contempt if I am 5 minutes late performing my Can Opener duties.  She doesn't like me nearly as much as I like her.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

So sorry for the fur baby loses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 2, 7 year old kitties and 2, 2 year old pups. I can not imagine losing any of them.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would just like to say I never said his lawyers never exist. I said that he has sent out letters from fake law firms. I got a letter myself from him that was said to have come from a law firm and it indeed did not. Its easy enough to verify the authenticity of a letter that I myseld was sent.
I'd really love to see that letter.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 25, 2013)

Got to catch up and im sad to see that still no boxes have arrived, that's really the bummer of it all. And to respond to the fact that bondi has been honest and not given us reason to worry I guess I can see, especially if you've only added for October so it's not that behind. I just know they've assured us they were ready for this and that gifts would be packed and ready for pickup last Monday so at earliest we have boxes out 10 usps working days and supposably if they were shipped out by Friday that leaves 6 business days of no boxes. That is enough for at least me to be frustrated. I cancelled going forward but I still want my past boxes so I'm waiting. I don't think I'm being unreasonably impatient based on the information I've been given. As such I really don't feel I'll need to apologize for any worries I've had. I've been reasonable and measured, at least out loud lol!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just called the Teterboro PO and the only number I could find for them just rings and rings.  They are not an actual post office, they are a sort and process facility.  

Does any one else find it odd that Bondi never posted on Facebook a "Hey, look at the Fall/Winter polishes that have been reformulated and are being packed up to send to you!" post/pic?  I mean, they knew we have been waiting on the polishes forever and people have been complaining, so wouldn't they post pictures of the new polishes as soon as they came in?  

Also, I and another woman posted on facebook asked if the boxes have actually shipped,as in left their building, and we have been ignored, while other questions have been answered.  

I've tried looking at the pic of their kiosk to see if they are spring/summer or fall/winter colors, and I can't tell.  
Hmmm...PM me the number.  I have nothing better to do with my life that hit redial a million times and follow this thread.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm...PM me the number.  I have nothing better to do with my life that hit redial a million times and follow this thread.

Haha, you and me both. Though I'm phone-phobic so I'll leave that to the professional redialers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was looking at my account on the Bondi site and it says my Sept order was fulfilled, but the tracking it lists is that of my beauty item. I still haven't received the actual tracking for the box.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 25, 2013)

This is just my take on it but I don't think anyone here is being unreasonable. I think people have been very understanding and patient but Bondi's behavior has made people weary. From what I've seen, they've been incredibly unprofessional and that's not alright. The issue here (besides Bondi being weird and bringing up Polish Jinx's blog post which is also super unprofessional) is that Bondi has lied to its customers. 

Companies make mistakes and have problems but I think it was a huge mistake for them to not be honest about their issues and instead to insist that the problems lie with other things like USPS's scanning abilities. Yes, USPS is notoriously bad about updating tracking but that typically has no impact on actual delivery times. If they had actually sent things out, some packages would have arrived by now. Also, Bondi would be being more clear about what to do if you were to receive a package that then needed to be returned. The reason (in my opinion) that they haven't, and that they've been able to say they can just intercept certain packages, is that *they haven't actually sent anything out.* I think people would be more alright with having to wait so long if they knew more about what was happening. Last year I ordered a dress online and then was sent an email about how someone had made a mistake and said the dress was back in stock when it wasn't, and as a result, it was on back order for two months. Was I pissed? Yes. But because they just admitted up front that someone made a mistake (and obviously these things happen) and told me the truth, it was okay. *People don't like being lied to*.

Obviously it was also a huge mistake for them to run the $1 promo when they did. It's fine if you want to try and compete on sales and deals with other sub companies but it's not a good idea to do it when your hands are already full. 

So what can they do to attempt and fix this? 

*Be honest*. If the boxes haven't gone out, the boxes haven't gone out. But tell people that. Admit you've made a mistake and taken on more than you can handle but that you're working your hardest to rectify it.

*Put a hold on new subscription signups. *At this point it not only continues to overwhelm them, but it's making current subscribers upset. Obviously the Holiday season isn't the ideal time for them but people can still order polishes normally and so it shouldn't affect holiday business that much.

*Show swatches! *Post a photo of someone holding the physical bottles of Fall/Winter polish and also one of the swatches of the colors. It would do a lot to ease people's worries and also let the customer know what the polish really looks like and that it actually currently exists.

None of these things are that difficult and it would make so many people feel better.

also it's gross for people to be complaining about people being on the thread all day. You don't know everyone else's life or schedule. They can spend their time how they want.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

@Lola22 The ponzi scheme is my opinion. Just like you have yours. And I said it seems not that it was. We are just going to have to agree to disagree. I will not apologize or make any concessions.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'd really love to see that letter.


 I'm out of town with no computer. A family medical emergency. That's why I'm online so much. Nothing else to do inn a hospital waiting room. Not sire jow to add a screen shot on here on my phone but I'd be happy to email it to you. If you're on facebook feel free to send me a quick message (polish jinx) and I can send it to you that way as well.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just sent my cancellation email. I might join again the in the future if they turn themselves around for the better.
Same here! If they can get everything together I will totally support them again!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I finally received a response to my email. While they did apologize for the delay in responding, they didn't really give me any solid info. Someone is supposed to contact me about the fact that I have no tracking numbers some time in the next 24 hours.

I got the exact same email.

I responded just now asking straight up, have the boxes left the premises?

I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  *Show swatches! *Post a photo of someone holding the physical bottles of Fall/Winter polish and also one of the swatches of the colors. It would do a lot to ease people's worries and also let the customer know what the polish really looks like and that it actually currently exists.




  Plus, Wildling, I just have to say it -- your avatar is badass!!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm out of town with no computer. A family medical emergency. That's why I'm online so much. Nothing else to do inn a hospital waiting room. Not sire jow to add a screen shot on here on my phone but I'd be happy to email it to you. If you're on facebook feel free to send me a quick message (polish jinx) and I can send it to you that way as well.
Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope everything is okay with your fam! 

In other news, my order is still unfullfilled but I was one of the Oct $1 promo, so I am not expecting movement on that anytime soon, or at all I suppose. 

Anyone else see this on BNY website:


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
For those who are under the assumption that to patiently wait for something, means I think Richard is my BFF I find that to be reaching quite far.  I have never spoken with Richard, never emailed him and wouldn't know it if I passed him on the street.  Personally, most polishes are all the same to me.  I signed up for Bondi because it's a good deal and that's where it ends.  Call me naive if you would like but I am just as certain as I was a week ago that my orders will arrive.  When that happens I think that Bondi will be owed quite a few apologies, but I would not expect to ever see them.

Now, hold on please, my hair looks good today so don't mess it up while you all attack me.
Likewise, I have never considered Bondi a "friend" and AFAIK the only person who had extensive communication with Richard is Cookie. I support Bondi because out of all the polishes I have tried I like their formula the best (okay, minus the notorious CPB



), and I am always willing to wait longer to receive a superior product at a great price. I am in general a very patient person, after all I waited 8 years for my now husband to propose to me.

As of today I am no longer a Bondi Box subscriber, and it has nothing to do with what has been said in this thread. After our September boxes were delayed, and we got the notice that they will be shipped together with the October boxes, I set a reminder on my Google Calendar that if by this day (10/25) my polishes aren't here, I will unsubscribe and wait it out to see if Bondi improves their service. I waited for my tracking to update today before sending in my cancellation request, but like everyone else mine still shows no movement. 

Donna called Bondi supporters "mellow", and I don't know if it's true or not for the rest of those lovely ladies, I'm definitely not mellow. I am a pragmatic person and I have no problems making cold-hearted decisions, so "mellow" is certainly not the word that people who know me would use to describe me with. 

As for not wanting to participate in this thread, I just always ask myself "What would Audrey do?" She is someone I would have loved to be friends with - classy, beautiful, and smart; and I can only hope that one day I become half the person she was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We both did ballet and both have noble roots, too: her mother was a Baroness and my great-Grandma was a Countess.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the exact same email.

I responded just now asking straight up, have the boxes left the premises?

I'm not holding my breath....
I'll be interested to see if they respond to you and what they say.  I asked them on Facebook if the Sept beauty boxes had actually left the building and been delivered to the post office.  They will not answer me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
As for not wanting to participate in this thread, I just ask always myself "What would Audrey do?" She is someone I would have loved to be friends with - classy, beautiful, and smart; and I can only hope that one day I become half the person she was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We both did ballet and both have noble roots, too: her mother was a Baroness and my great-Grandma was a Countess.

This is FABULOUS. Seriously, if I could pick one woman who lived in this world that I would look up to and want to emulate, it would be her, hands down.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As of today I am no longer a Bondi Box subscriber, and it has nothing to do with what has been said in this thread. After our September boxes were delayed, and we got the notice that they will be shipped together with the October boxes, I set a reminder on my Google Calendar that if by this day (10/25) my polishes aren't here, I will unsubscribe and wait it out to see if Bondi improves their service. I waited for my tracking to update today before sending in my cancellation request, but like everyone else mine still shows no movement. 

Donna called Bondi supporters "mellow", and I don't know if it's true or not for the rest of those lovely ladies, I'm definitely not mellow. I am a pragmatic person and I have no problems making cold-hearted decisions, so "mellow" is certainly not the word that people who know me would use to describe me with.
Excellent, level-headed post.  I too am not a Bondi "hater" and today was my mental deadline with the company as well.  Had/has nothing to do with Polish Jinx or any other blogger, this discussion, or anything else -- only with what Bondi has done or not done.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to go check and was surprised I didn't order Glizten n Glam and Bite Me. Well I'll wait until the swatches then. Starry Night is what I worn other day for Nightmare Before Christmas mani. It looks indigo with black and tiny pits of sparkling.

Left is Starry Night as a background on forefinger. Yellow polish is BrickRoad. Right is LA Splash in Blue Splash. Same yellow polish which is BrickRoad.




Awesome mani!! Tim Burton is my fave!!

I ordered Kiss Me Under The..., My Ex's Heart, and On The Rocks!! It was super tough to limit myself to 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just my take on it but I don't think anyone here is being unreasonable. I think people have been very understanding and patient but Bondi's behavior has made people weary. From what I've seen, they've been incredibly unprofessional and that's not alright. The issue here (besides Bondi being weird and bringing up Polish Jinx's blog post which is also super unprofessional) *is that Bondi has lied to its customers*. 
That's what got me started from the beginning.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ummmm, just three at the moment.  The other two died a year or two back from extreme old age, so for a while I had five.  Oh, and I have two elderly dogs too.  Please excuse me if I don't invite you over for rather stale wedding cake.
I'm sorry to hear about your deceased babies.  Our oldest is coming up on 15 and she's having trouble getting around and has become as witchy as me.  We may have to put her down. 



.  In 2005 we lost 3 cats in one year.  It was horrifying.  I'm still not over it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw Donna, I'm so sorry to hear that. My oldest is now about to be 14 and is slowly starting to have more medical issues. She may have diabetes, but we're not 100% sure yet. The vet put her on a different diet in the hopes it may help, so we'll see. Three years ago her "husband" passed away rather horribly and she was positively devastated as of course was I. My Hubby was so worried about me because I'm so close to my furry babies that he went and bought two little ragdoll boy kitties for me and now they're the light of my life along with my two older ladies! It's so funny to see the 13 year old and 14 year old have to put up with the rascally 4 year old rambunctious boys! LOL

I know you must be very close to your girl, I'll keep her in my thoughts!

So sorry to hear about everyone's kitties.  We lost one of our six on Dec. 23 last year -- still miss him badly.  We managed a kidney disease with him for a year before he finally couldn't go on.  The fab 5 are a constant source of amusement though.   We have an age gap between our oldest boy and the littlest girls, and it is funny when they want him to "play" and he is just having none of it.

I told my husband I wanted to get a ragdoll for our next cat.  They are SO gorgeous!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 25, 2013)

I would have to say Grace Kelly for me.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm out of town with no computer. A family medical emergency. That's why I'm online so much. Nothing else to do inn a hospital waiting room. Not sire jow to add a screen shot on here on my phone but I'd be happy to email it to you. If you're on facebook feel free to send me a quick message (polish jinx) and I can send it to you that way as well.
@Polish Jinx it went to your "other" folder as I refuse to pay facebook to send a message.  Greedy bastards.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Likewise, I have never considered Bondi a "friend" and AFAIK the only person who had extensive communication with Richard is Cookie. I support Bondi because out of all the polishes I have tried I like their formula the best (okay, minus the notorious CPB



), and I am always willing to wait longer to receive a superior product at a great price. I am in general a very patient person, after all I waited 8 years for my now husband to propose to me.

As of today I am no longer a Bondi Box subscriber, and it has nothing to do with what has been said in this thread. After our September boxes were delayed, and we got the notice that they will be shipped together with the October boxes, I set a reminder on my Google Calendar that if by this day (10/25) my polishes aren't here, I will unsubscribe and wait it out to see if Bondi improves their service. I waited for my tracking to update today before sending in my cancellation request, but like everyone else mine still shows no movement. 

Donna called Bondi supporters "mellow", and I don't know if it's true or not for the rest of those lovely ladies, I'm definitely not mellow. I am a pragmatic person and I have no problems making cold-hearted decisions, so "mellow" is certainly not the word that people who know me would use to describe me with. 

As for not wanting to participate in this thread, I just always ask myself "What would Audrey do?" She is someone I would have loved to be friends with - classy, beautiful, and smart; and I can only hope that one day I become half the person she was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We both did ballet and both have noble roots, too: her mother was a Baroness and my great-Grandma was a Countess.
I'm 50.  "Mellow" was a term we used in the 70's-80's (along with 'wicked', 'excellent', and totally not pc but we also called everything weird, 'queer'.)  It means laid-back.

I am totally not know for my patience.  My husband calls me an "instant gratification sl*t"  and he really isn't lying.  For me to pay for something 9/2 and wait until the 22nd of October before I canceled is a honest-to-god all out miracle and I'm pretty sure, a testament to my sainthood.

I wanted nice polish.  I was willing to wait.  I decided they were lying to me and opted to cancel.  The End.  I sincerely never in a million years imagined anything like this would happen.  I just WANT ALL THE FREAKIN' COLOURS!  Polish is my Precious and had I received the gift, I wouldn't be here witching, watching and waiting.  For real.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Likewise, I have never considered Bondi a "friend" and AFAIK the only person who had extensive communication with Richard is Cookie. I support Bondi because out of all the polishes I have tried I like their formula the best (okay, minus the notorious CPB



), and I am always willing to wait longer to receive a superior product at a great price. I am in general a very patient person, after all I waited 8 years for my now husband to propose to me.

As of today I am no longer a Bondi Box subscriber, and it has nothing to do with what has been said in this thread. After our September boxes were delayed, and we got the notice that they will be shipped together with the October boxes, I set a reminder on my Google Calendar that if by this day (10/25) my polishes aren't here, I will unsubscribe and wait it out to see if Bondi improves their service. I waited for my tracking to update today before sending in my cancellation request, but like everyone else mine still shows no movement. 

Donna called Bondi supporters "mellow", and I don't know if it's true or not for the rest of those lovely ladies, I'm definitely not mellow. I am a pragmatic person and I have no problems making cold-hearted decisions, so "mellow" is certainly not the word that people who know me would use to describe me with. 

As for not wanting to participate in this thread, I just always ask myself "What would Audrey do?" She is someone I would have loved to be friends with - classy, beautiful, and smart; and I can only hope that one day I become half the person she was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We both did ballet and both have noble roots, too: her mother was a Baroness and my great-Grandma was a Countess.
Thanks oiio.  I too have a break even point where I would cancel, I suppose.  I haven't thought about it much but I suppose another 2 weeks would certainly do it.  I have been busy planning my mom's 50th bday surprise party (tomorrow!!) and helping my dad get his house ready for sale so I guess that is a factor in why I am more relaxed about it all.  Though, I sometimes think that in another life I was a pot-smoking surfer in Cali who sold handmade bracelets on the beach or something.  I am just generally laid back in most things.  If I end up getting screwed out of my $60 or $70 dollars I would just chalk it up to a life's lesson.  But, obviously I do not think that will happen.

I like the way you look at things and that is probably why I haven't seen you post any feather-ruffling posts



.  Sometimes I blab about things without stopping to think first because I am afraid I will forget something important.  Oh well.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

I love Audrey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping to just skip November and wait for things to settle down and get back on track for December but I've also decided on a personal "break up" date if nothing happens soon. It is definitely concerning that not one box has shown up and no updates have been given re: what the heck is going on with USPS and the present location of all those boxes despite being told we should expect one by now. I promised myself last night I wouldn't worry as much today and stay positive but I also thought we'd see box movement or at the very least some solid answers :-/


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would have to say Grace Kelly for me.
Me too!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 50.  "Mellow" was a term we used in the 70's-80's (along with 'wicked', 'excellent', and totally not pc but we also called everything weird, 'queer'.)  It means laid-back.

I am totally not know for my patience.  My husband calls me an "instant gratification sl*t"  and he really isn't lying.  For me to pay for something 9/2 and wait until the 22nd of October before I canceled is a honest-to-god all out miracle and I'm pretty sure, a testament to my sainthood.

I wanted nice polish.  I was willing to wait.  I decided they were lying to me and opted to cancel.  The End.  I sincerely never in a million years imagined anything like this would happen.  I just WANT ALL THE FREAKIN' COLOURS!  Polish is my Precious and had I received the gift, I wouldn't be here witching, watching and waiting.  For real.
I agree with Donna I would call this group mellow.  meaning calm and patient. If this happened to any of my friends they would have done wild crazy nuts. People here seem really positive and I admire that. I have been around the block a few times being that I am older and have seen things like this happen to often to be as positive. But ... its only polish not going to be the end of the world if this doesn't work out. This actually is a lovely group of people and a nice group I feel.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

So sorry to hear about everyone's kitties.  We lost one of our six on Dec. 23 last year -- still miss him badly.  We managed a kidney disease with him for a year before he finally couldn't go on.  The fab 5 are a constant source of amusement though.   We have an age gap between our oldest boy and the littlest girls, and it is funny when they want him to "play" and he is just having none of it.

I told my husband I wanted to get a ragdoll for our next cat.  They are SO gorgeous!
They're more than gorgeous, they're sweet, gentle, playful and goofy sweet.  Miss Kitty sits on my shoulder like a parrot when I'm sitting down.  She and her mom are teeny little kitties 6 lbs each.    I can't tell you how much abuse my left nipple has taken from being constantly stepped on.  Oops.  TMI.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with Donna I would call this group mellow.  meaning calm and patient. If this happened to any of my friends they would have done wild crazy nuts. People here seem really positive and I admire that. I have been around the block a few times being that I am older and have seen things like this happen to often to be as positive. But ... its only polish not going to be the end of the world if this doesn't work out. This actually is a lovely group of people and a nice group I feel.
Since English is my second language, I actually had to go to dictionary.com to look it up, and all I could find was "soft", so I based my reply off of that meaning.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks oiio.  I too have a break even point where I would cancel, I suppose.  I haven't thought about it much but I suppose another 2 weeks would certainly do it.  I have been busy planning my mom's 50th bday surprise party (tomorrow!!) and helping my dad get his house ready for sale so I guess that is a factor in why I am more relaxed about it all.  Though, I sometimes think that in another life I was a pot-smoking surfer in Cali who sold handmade bracelets on the beach or something.  I am just generally laid back in most things.  If I end up getting screwed out of my $60 or $70 dollars I would just chalk it up to a life's lesson.  But, obviously I do not think that will happen.

I like the way you look at things and that is probably why I haven't seen you post any feather-ruffling posts




.  Sometimes I blab about things without stopping to think first because I am afraid I will forget something important.  Oh well.
Here's the thing that worries me:  Most companies will have plenty of cash on hand for refunds.  I don't know how _liquid_ Bondi is...they're a newish company and have taken in a good chunk of change in the last two months with the onset of the sub box service.  Many new, small companies do not have a lot of _liquid_ cash just lying around.  I am very concerned that they might not be able to refund people and by that point,  the time for a charge back will already have been exceeded.

I really think that the first person who doesn't get a refund is going to set off a chain of events that will see Bondi going poof.  Richard's fb will disappear, the website...the whole company because I see people descending on the kiosk demanding their money as well.  

If you think t's ugly now, it's nothing compared to what might happen should they be unable to fulfill refund requests.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

It's 5PM so I've given up redialing.  It just rings and rings so I'm going to see if I can go all Nancy Drew and try to find another number for them and maybe get an answer tomorrow before noon when they close.  I sincerely hope people get something by Monday because I'm afraid I'll break a nail with all that redialing.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

> It's 5PM so I've given up redialing. Â It just rings and rings so I'm going to see if I can go all Nancy Drew and try to find another number for them and maybe get an answer tomorrow before noon when they close. Â I sincerely hope people get something by Monday because I'm afraid I'll break a nail with all that redialing.


 Since they are a sort facility, they probably operate 24/7. I know the one in Norfolk, VA did/does. My neighbor worked there.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Since they are a sort facility, they probably operate 24/7. I know the one in Norfolk, VA did/does. My neighbor worked there.
They are but they don't do any commercial business so I don't know if they _ever_ answer they're phones.  I will call the 800 number to seei f I can get info and then maybe the Hackensack branch.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone on Facebook posted that she had not received her package or tracking update and this was Richard's response:

Hi Karen, thank you for the post. We are aware that there is tracking information issues at the moment and we are working with USPS to understand where so many of our packages may be





(I added MUT smiley face because it didn't copy from Facebook over here, but he ended the post with the smiley.)  I really wish I could call them out on Facebook, but I know it will be deleted, if in fact it's ever posted, and I'll be banned.

Hasn't he supposedly be working with USPS for days to figure out where the packages are?  He expects everyone to believe that the packages just went poof!  I'm also really pissed about how easily postal workers are called lazy and incompetent by this company.  I have relatives who work for the government in many different capacities and they all work their asses off for less money than they would make in the private sector.  For a company who doesn't want to use DHL because of what they did to the blue collar workers in Ohio, they sure are quick to point the finger at people who have no voice in this matter.

I haven't canceled my subscription yet because I'm afraid that if I do, they'll mess it up and I'll never get the stuff I paid for, which I still really want.  I will cancel as soon as I get my stuff.  Seeing swatches isn't enough for me, because I think they could fake those.  I won't believe they've shipped anything until people start getting their boxes and not just a couple of bloggers.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

I, too, have grown weary. I've just posted the world's longest blog post and found myself referencing a lot of the post-mortem solutions I recommended during Glymm's crash and burn period re: chargebacks, protecting yourself as a subscriber, and I came to realize that there are a lot of canaries in the coal mine that seem to be unfortunately similar to those that were hovering around Glymm 



.

I'm giving Bondi 24 hours from my 'what's going on?' email inquiry, and if the answer is not satisfactory in my eyes, then I, too, will be requesting a pro-rata refund of September/October, and cancelling on a go-forward basis.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
Have you seen China Glaze's Budding Romance? I have it and it looks pretty close to Meadow Moss:


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't canceled my subscription yet because I'm afraid that if I do, they'll mess it up and I'll never get the stuff I paid for, which I still really want.  I will cancel as soon as I get my stuff.  Seeing swatches isn't enough for me, because I think they could fake those.  I won't believe they've shipped anything until people start getting their boxes and not just a couple of bloggers.

Have some bloggers posted pictures or swatches of the fall/winter colors?

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I, too, have grown weary. I've just posted the world's longest blog post and found myself referencing a lot of the post-mortem solutions I recommended during Glymm's crash and burn period re: chargebacks, protecting yourself as a subscriber, and I came to realize that there are a lot of canaries in the coal mine that seem to be unfortunately similar to those that were hovering around Glymm 



.

I'm giving Bondi 24 hours from my 'what's going on?' email inquiry, and if the answer is not satisfactory in my eyes, then I, too, will be requesting a pro-rata refund of September/October, and cancelling on a go-forward basis.
Kalyn, what's your blog?  Could you please PM me with the link?  Thank you!   EDIT:  Duh, don't mind me.  All I had to do was search for your name.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, Kalyn, gotta say -- world's most awesome, thorough, and sensible blog post in maybe forever!

I haven't addressed this kerfuffle on my blog yet.  I have, however, put disclaimers on each page where I swatched a Bondi polish or mentioned the company to the effect that I no longer recommend them.  Which is an understatement.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Hasn't he supposedly be working with USPS for days to figure out where the packages are?  He expects everyone to believe that the packages just went poof!  I'm also really pissed about how easily postal workers are called lazy and incompetent by this company.  I have relatives who work for the government in many different capacities and they all work their asses off for less money than they would make in the private sector.  For a company who doesn't want to use DHL because of what they did to the blue collar workers in Ohio, they sure are quick to point the finger at people who have no voice in this matter.

Well, in Richard's defense... Ipsy's logistical company that's in North Carolina and DHL did "lose" batch of Ipsy bags in August or September which led to their infamous live Youtube video explaining (yet not) the situation. Turns out someone at DHL didn't scan the bags/batch and the bags were rerouted so it took up to an extra week for people to get their bags. The thing about nail polish is that it really can't go via USPS unless it's going ground and that can take time especially if there is a holiday since the USPS does not work holidays and everything gets delayed by one day and sometimes up to three extra days.

I'm hoping that if the packages were indeed shipped that they're able to track down the packages. If the packages are untrackable and USPS can't find it then what does that mean for Bondi?


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have some bloggers posted pictures or swatches of the fall/winter colors?
Not that I've seen, I just meant that they could have a couple of sample bottles lying around that they could pass on, or have someone who'd be willing to cover for them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not that I've seen, I just meant that they could have a couple of sample bottles lying around that they could pass on, or have someone who'd be willing to cover for them.
Ah, thanks.


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

> > I think that what makes me most sad about cancelling is, I really reallllyyyyyyy wanted Meadow Moss. I just spent the better part of an hour (at work..) browsing Ulta and Sephora looking for dupes.
> 
> 
> Have you seen China Glaze's Budding Romance? I have it and it looks pretty close to Meadow Moss:


 Ahhhhhh!!! I'm going to have to get that !!! Thanks


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Facebook posted that she had not received her package or tracking update and this was Richard's response:

Hi Karen, thank you for the post. We are aware that there is tracking information issues at the moment and we are working with USPS to understand where so many of our packages may be





(I added MUT smiley face because it didn't copy from Facebook over here, but he ended the post with the smiley.)  I really wish I could call them out on Facebook, but I know it will be deleted, if in fact it's ever posted, and I'll be banned.

Hasn't he supposedly be working with USPS for days to figure out where the packages are?  He expects everyone to believe that the packages just went poof!  I'm also really pissed about how easily postal workers are called lazy and incompetent by this company.  I have relatives who work for the government in many different capacities and they all work their asses off for less money than they would make in the private sector.  For a company who doesn't want to use DHL because of what they did to the blue collar workers in Ohio, they sure are quick to point the finger at people who have no voice in this matter.

I haven't canceled my subscription yet because I'm afraid that if I do, they'll mess it up and I'll never get the stuff I paid for, which I still really want.  I will cancel as soon as I get my stuff.  Seeing swatches isn't enough for me, because I think they could fake those.  I won't believe they've shipped anything until people start getting their boxes and not just a couple of bloggers.
I am increasingly annoyed that they think forums, facebook and twitter are apparently the only methods of communication available in the 21st century.  I don't know about anyone else, I but I haven't gotten an EMAIL telling me the post office is an idiot and lost my gift box.

25% of their customers are using their social media?  What, the other 75% are the red-headed stepchildren who get no updates?


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, in Richard's defense... Ipsy's logistical company that's in North Carolina and DHL did "lose" batch of Ipsy bags in August or September which led to their infamous live Youtube video explaining (yet not) the situation. Turns out someone at DHL didn't scan the bags/batch and the bags were rerouted so it took up to an extra week for people to get their bags. The thing about nail polish is that it really can't go via USPS unless it's going ground and that can take time especially if there is a holiday since the USPS does not work holidays and everything gets delayed by one day and sometimes up to three extra days.

I'm hoping that if the packages were indeed shipped that they're able to track down the packages. If the packages are untrackable and USPS can't find it then what does that mean for Bondi?
Thanks for that info Zadi.  You know a lot more about this stuff than I do, obviously.  I'm suspicious because there's no update on the September boxes which were supposedly sent out and that's a whole lot of boxes to not know where they are.  By the time they sent out the September boxes, they should have know there was a problem with the beauty bags and done something to make sure the same thing didn't happen again.  I feel that if they've been looking into it for several days that they would have had at least an explanation by now if not the actual boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 25, 2013)

Just coming in with my current opinion (and action plan! Who-hoo, I feel so organized!)

I'm totally sick of waiting - and of seeing both tracking codes (Sept Beauty Gift and Box) stuck on "Electronic Shipping Info Received".  I understand the frustration (and short tempers!) of all of us watching this situation go on day after day without resolution or satisfactory explanation.  

For now, though, I'll continue to wait, because I have received both an August box and my $15 voucher order with no problem, they are all wonderful polishes, and I REALLY REALLY want the 6 others I picked out as my Sept and Oct boxes.   These are *my* reasons, and they should not affect the opinions or actions of anyone else in the same situation.  You should make your own decision as to how long you wait, whether you're going to just skip the Nov box, or ask for a refund, or whatever else your own rational thought processes lead you to do.

My action plan:  Wait til the end of the Nov selection window (or the 1st of November, if the selection window gets pushed later).  If there is still no change in tracking AND I have not received my beauty gift or Sept box, I will skip Nov.  If the situation continues, and one week later I *still* don't have tracking/boxes, then I will request a refund from Bondi and cancel my subscription.  Any situation I have with getting a refund will go through my CC company, although currently Bondi is issuing refunds with no problems.  

I really want this to be resolved in a happy way, with my boxes appearing in my mailbox, and with me able to continue my sub.  I already know I want Haters Gonna Hate and In The Buff, so I have every reason to want this situation resolved!  But I'm not willing to keep giving Bondi my money until I know they can give me my nail polish!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, in Richard's defense... Ipsy's logistical company that's in North Carolina and DHL did "lose" batch of Ipsy bags in August or September which led to their infamous live Youtube video explaining (yet not) the situation. Turns out someone at DHL didn't scan the bags/batch and the bags were rerouted so it took up to an extra week for people to get their bags. The thing about nail polish is that it really can't go via USPS unless it's going ground and that can take time especially if there is a holiday since the USPS does not work holidays and everything gets delayed by one day and sometimes up to three extra days.

I'm hoping that if the packages were indeed shipped that they're able to track down the packages. If the packages are untrackable and USPS can't find it then what does that mean for Bondi?
I think the difference is in the word 'batch.'  A 'batch' of 15000 boxes is a pretty good sized mountain o' boxes and the post office would have to be full of blind monkeys in order to miss it.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhhhh!!! I'm going to have to get that !!! Thanks
No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just coming in with my current opinion (and action plan! Who-hoo, I feel so organized!)

I'm totally sick of waiting - and of seeing both tracking codes (Sept Beauty Gift and Box) stuck on "Electronic Shipping Info Received".  I understand the frustration (and short tempers!) of all of us watching this situation go on day after day without resolution or satisfactory explanation.  

For now, though, I'll continue to wait, because I have received both an August box and my $15 voucher order with no problem, they are all wonderful polishes, and I REALLY REALLY want the 6 others I picked out as my Sept and Oct boxes.   These are *my* reasons, and they should not affect the opinions or actions of anyone else in the same situation.  You should make your own decision as to how long you wait, whether you're going to just skip the Nov box, or ask for a refund, or whatever else your own rational thought processes lead you to do.

My action plan:  Wait til the end of the Nov selection window (or the 1st of November, if the selection window gets pushed later).  If there is still no change in tracking AND I have not received my beauty gift or Sept box, I will skip Nov.  If the situation continues, and one week later I *still* don't have tracking/boxes, then I will request a refund from Bondi and cancel my subscription.  Any situation I have with getting a refund will go through my CC company, although currently Bondi is issuing refunds with no problems.  

I really want this to be resolved in a happy way, with my boxes appearing in my mailbox, and with me able to continue my sub.  I already know I want Haters Gonna Hate and In The Buff, so I have every reason to want this situation resolved!  But I'm not willing to keep giving Bondi my money until I know they can give me my nail polish!
Action plan twins! That's exactly the timeline I decided for myself and put reminders into my iCal for.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
..And for Ipsy subscribers, the Butter London 30% off code is good until 10/31! Wooooooo enablin' ya!
Gotta jump in here -- Jack the Lad (BL shade) is on sale already for $10 and I was able to use the code to get 30% off the sale price.  It's a gorgeous green glitter, perfect for the holidays.


I saw a couple that were on sale for $10, I wish there was a way to view all of the sale colors.. Do you know of any others?  I thought someone made a list on MUT but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhhhh!!! I'm going to have to get that !!! Thanks
You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Us addicts have to look after each other.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour! 





Funny how tastes differ? I've been coveting a color like this for SO long, so I was really excited about the prospect of getting meadow moss...if she ever arrives.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just coming in with my current opinion (and action plan! Who-hoo, I feel so organized!)

I'm totally sick of waiting - and of seeing both tracking codes (Sept Beauty Gift and Box) stuck on "Electronic Shipping Info Received".  I understand the frustration (and short tempers!) of all of us watching this situation go on day after day without resolution or satisfactory explanation.  

For now, though, I'll continue to wait, because I have received both an August box and my $15 voucher order with no problem, they are all wonderful polishes, and I REALLY REALLY want the 6 others I picked out as my Sept and Oct boxes.   These are *my* reasons, and they should not affect the opinions or actions of anyone else in the same situation.  You should make your own decision as to how long you wait, whether you're going to just skip the Nov box, or ask for a refund, or whatever else your own rational thought processes lead you to do.

My action plan:  Wait til the end of the Nov selection window (or the 1st of November, if the selection window gets pushed later).  If there is still no change in tracking AND I have not received my beauty gift or Sept box, I will skip Nov.  If the situation continues, and one week later I *still* don't have tracking/boxes, then I will request a refund from Bondi and cancel my subscription.  Any situation I have with getting a refund will go through my CC company, although currently Bondi is issuing refunds with no problems.  

I really want this to be resolved in a happy way, with my boxes appearing in my mailbox, and with me able to continue my sub.  I already know I want Haters Gonna Hate and In The Buff, so I have every reason to want this situation resolved!  But I'm not willing to keep giving Bondi my money until I know they can give me my nail polish!
I'm actually really sad that West Point Waters, My Ex's Heart and Haters Gonna Hate will never see the tips of my nails.  I really, really wanted those.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour! 




'Pretty ugly' is the term lol. I love me some misunderstood pretty uglies 



.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Funny how tastes differ? I've been coveting a color like this for SO long, so I was really excited about the prospect of getting meadow moss...if she ever arrives.
Really?  How do you feel about Square Hue Grassland Safari?  I hate it so much and I've been dying to foist it off on some unsuspecting person give it to someone who might like it. http://www.squarehue.com/lookbook/?pid=32


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'Pretty ugly' is the term lol. I love me some misunderstood pretty uglies 



.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Meadow Moss reminds me a bit of the dress I'm wearing in my avatar pic on her, a bit lighter though. Still one of my favorite shades of green so I'm really hoping to get it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 25, 2013)

> No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour!Â  :laughing:


 Lol...that's what I thought too. I've changed baby diapers that color.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw a couple that were on sale for $10, I wish there was a way to view all of the sale colors.. Do you know of any others?  I thought someone made a list on MUT but I can't find it anymore.
Checking BL's page real quick, these are also $10:  Brummie and Crumpet.  I thought there were more; maybe some sold out.  My fave BL color for fall is Scuppered.... no, wait, Brown Sugar.... no, wait.....


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meadow Moss reminds me a bit of the dress I'm wearing in my avatar pic on her, a bit lighter though. Still one of my favorite shades of green so I'm really hoping to get it! 
Gorgeous dress and it's just beautiful on you.  You're a very pretty girl.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really?  How do you feel about Square Hue Grassland Safari?  I hate it so much and I've been dying to foist it off on some unsuspecting person give it to someone who might like it. http://www.squarehue.com/lookbook/?pid=32
I know you didn't ask me but... I LOVE IT! And already have one similar lol. 

ETA: I'll take it! Hehe. I've never used Squre Hue before.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really?  How do you feel about Square Hue Grassland Safari?  I hate it so much and I've been dying to foist it off on some unsuspecting person give it to someone who might like it. http://www.squarehue.com/lookbook/?pid=32
hmmmm i'm checking it out and i can't really decide. i think it would be up my alley if it's not neon, i'm just not a neon person at all, but if it's more muted like the square hue september 2013 square color thing then i think it would be pretty! greens have grown on me with age, kinda like my obsession with wine.

also now that you've given me a reason to look at the square hue website, i'm oddly fascinated by the concept.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's something I don't understand. How is Bondi able to ship polishes into Canada via USPS? It's against their regulations.

https://www.usps.com/ship/hazardous-international-popup.htm *Restircted and Hazardous Materials*
Materials or items that are considered restricted are often not mailable. This may include hazardous and perishable items. Most common household items cannot be mailed through the US Postal ServiceÂ® internationally. Certain materials or items are mailable, but with restrictions.

*Examples of restricted or hazardous household products that may be mailed internationally but have specific restrictions...*


Lithium Batteries
Cigars
Medical Devices
Medicine or Drugs

*Examples of items that cannot be mailed internationally... *


Aerosols
Air Bags
Alcoholic Beverages
Ammunition
Cigarettes
Dry Ice
Explosives
Fresh Fruits &amp; Vegetables
Gasoline
*Nail Polish* 
Perfumes
Poison
Pool Chemicals


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

> Funny how tastes differ? I've been coveting a color like this for SO long, so I was really excited about the prospect of gettingÂ meadow moss...if she ever arrives.


 Any time a nail polish color is described as "pea soup green," I get grabby hands (and I need to fi d my pea soupiest shade for this weekend: the theatre across the street from me is showing _The Exorcist_!). I'm really amazed at how popular green nail polish is across all ages nowadays, regardless of specific shade. It wasn't very long ago that I was the only person I knew who would wear it, and now it's everywhere! ETA: And I adore grassland safari! Chartreuse nails FTW!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour! 




Bahahaha I hate that color, too!  It's interesting to see so many differing tastes and color preferences.  For every one that loves a certain polish there is another lady out there who just abhors it!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meadow Moss reminds me a bit of the dress I'm wearing in my avatar pic on her, a bit lighter though. Still one of my favorite shades of green so I'm really hoping to get it! 
Gorgeous dress and it's just beautiful on you.  You're a very pretty girl.

Aww thank you! You just made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's something I don't understand. How is Bondi able to ship polishes into Canada via USPS? It's against their regulations.
Hmm, I always thought it could go ground just fine, but air shipping was the issue.

Now I'm not sure. I know all my Ipsy bags ship ground and transfer to Canada Post at the NY-ON border, and I've had nail polish from them twice.

I also get Julep orders just fine, no issues.

These are all USPS.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's something I don't understand. How is Bondi able to ship polishes into Canada via USPS? It's against their regulations.


https://www.usps.com/ship/hazardous-international-popup.htm *Restircted and Hazardous Materials*
Materials or items that are considered restricted are often not mailable. This may include hazardous and perishable items. Most common household items cannot be mailed through the US Postal ServiceÂ® internationally. Certain materials or items are mailable, but with restrictions.

*Examples of restricted or hazardous household products that may be mailed internationally but have specific restrictions...*


Lithium Batteries
Cigars
Medical Devices
Medicine or Drugs

*Examples of items that cannot be mailed internationally... *


Aerosols
Air Bags
Alcoholic Beverages
Ammunition
Cigarettes
Dry Ice
Explosives
Fresh Fruits &amp; Vegetables
Gasoline
*Nail Polish* 
Perfumes
Poison
Pool Chemicals
 Well there must be SOME sort of loophole or there's a lot of companies breaking USPS regulations. Julep, Bondi, Ipsy. ELF, and even Birchbox have sent me polish via air. I've got tracking to prove it. There's no way that the timelines would match up for anything BUT going by plane. I have a few Julep tracking emails that show my polish leaving Seattle and showing up in Anchorage the following day. Unless the post office has top secret trucks that travel at record land speed, it's going by air ;-)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Re: the Canada thing, I think companies can get a special license, but don't quote me on that.  I know I can only mail polish within the continental U.S. which is a bummer because I'm Canadian as well and would love to include my Canadian readers in my blog giveaways.

That yellow-green polish doesn't do anything for me but today I'm wearing a very dark forest green glitter that I just looooove.  It's called Pretty Poison and the name makes me laugh.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really?  How do you feel about Square Hue Grassland Safari?  I hate it so much and I've been dying to foist it off on some unsuspecting person give it to someone who might like it. http://www.squarehue.com/lookbook/?pid=32

I skipped that month based on theme, yet after seeing swatches of Grassland Safari, that was the only color I would have liked from that month. But I'm also a sucker for green polishes.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 25, 2013)

Nevermind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else having trouble logging into their account via Bondi's website? I have decided to cancel but can't seem to log in to get my account number. I click on "forget password" and nothing happens.
I don't even think an account was created when I signed up with them, which is odd because I'm notorious for making accounts. I was confused by it but never really checked up on it.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else having trouble logging into their account via Bondi's website? I have decided to cancel but can't seem to log in to get my account number. I click on "forget password" and nothing happens.
Nope. Just logged in without issues using Chrome, maybe try a different browser?


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 25, 2013)

> Nope. Just logged in without issues using Chrome, maybe try a different browser?


 Yup I think it was my browser. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhhhh!!! I'm going to have to get that !!! Thanks
No offense but that is one seriously horrifying colour! 






hahah I know!! But it's so different!! I have a thing for ugly colors. I dunno. Maybe it's the graphic designer in me. lol


----------



## Smileys (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's something I don't understand. How is Bondi able to ship polishes into Canada via USPS? It's against their regulations.


https://www.usps.com/ship/hazardous-international-popup.htm *Restircted and Hazardous Materials*
Materials or items that are considered restricted are often not mailable. This may include hazardous and perishable items. Most common household items cannot be mailed through the US Postal ServiceÂ® internationally. Certain materials or items are mailable, but with restrictions.

*Examples of restricted or hazardous household products that may be mailed internationally but have specific restrictions...*


Lithium Batteries
Cigars
Medical Devices
Medicine or Drugs

*Examples of items that cannot be mailed internationally... *


Aerosols
Air Bags
Alcoholic Beverages
Ammunition
Cigarettes
Dry Ice
Explosives
Fresh Fruits &amp; Vegetables
Gasoline
*Nail Polish* 
Perfumes
Poison
Pool Chemicals
 I recently shipped polishes priority mail halfway across the world.  I told the postal employee it contained nail polish and I wrote nail polish on the customs form.  He said it wasn't a problem, and the person I sent the polishes to received them quickly and without problems.

But when I recently mailed polish domestically in a flat rate box, a different employee gave me a hard time.  But she relented when I told her about my global shipping experience above.  She looked at some form and said it was unlikely to get below 41 degrees, so it would be ok.

Definite inconsistency even at the same post office.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nope. Just logged in without issues using Chrome, maybe try a different browser?

Yup I think it was my browser. Thank you.



You're welcome! Glad you got it to work!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I also noticed on Facebook, that some one asked if the colors in the pic of the kiosk were the fall/winter colors, and they are not answering that question either.  Bondi is being pretty selective with the questions they will answer.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
Definite inconsistency even at the same post office.

Got to love our government.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I, too, have grown weary. I've just posted the world's longest blog post and found myself referencing a lot of the post-mortem solutions I recommended during Glymm's crash and burn period re: chargebacks, protecting yourself as a subscriber, and I came to realize that there are a lot of canaries in the coal mine that seem to be unfortunately similar to those that were hovering around Glymm 



.

I'm giving Bondi 24 hours from my 'what's going on?' email inquiry, and if the answer is not satisfactory in my eyes, then I, too, will be requesting a pro-rata refund of September/October, and cancelling on a go-forward basis.
I just got through your post...I think I finally met someone even more long-winded than me lol.

It's spot on, very thorough and should be required reading for anybody considering a subscription box.  I admire that you saved everything!

And on a personal note, I love the look of your blog.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmmm i'm checking it out and i can't really decide. i think it would be up my alley if it's not neon, i'm just not a neon person at all, but if it's more muted like the square hue september 2013 square color thing then i think it would be pretty! greens have grown on me with age, kinda like my obsession with wine.

also now that you've given me a reason to look at the square hue website, i'm oddly fascinated by the concept.
It's pretty bright.  It's bright chartreuse.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's something I don't understand. How is Bondi able to ship polishes into Canada via USPS? It's against their regulations.
I just want to know what happened to this:

_We have taken steps with USPS to ensure that this does not occur again. Rather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt._


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahah I know!! But it's so different!! I have a thing for ugly colors. I dunno. Maybe it's the graphic designer in me. lol

Oh you guys have cracked me up, gotta love them pretty ugly colors. And OMG skylite, not to push a stereotype



 but my graphic designer friends have the weirdest favorite colors. I totally am dying to see how they decorate their dream homes one day hahahah

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want to know what happened to this:

_We have taken steps with USPS to ensure that this does not occur again. Rather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt._

Well...at least we should have their answer to that tonight. Not sure if the right one lol


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmmm i'm checking it out and i can't really decide. i think it would be up my alley if it's not neon, i'm just not a neon person at all, but if it's more muted like the square hue september 2013 square color thing then i think it would be pretty! greens have grown on me with age, kinda like my obsession with wine.

also now that you've given me a reason to look at the square hue website, i'm oddly fascinated by the concept.
I recommend SH very highly.  I don't love every colour but I love the company, the service and those bottles are the rockin-est polish bottles ever.  Oh and they charge on the same day every month and the boxes are right on time.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly how Bondi can ship polishes to us Canadians, but sites like Llarowe use USPS for us too (or did last time I ordered). Maybe it's not restricted or less frowned upon for ground shipping?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh you guys have cracked me up, gotta love them pretty ugly colors. And OMG skylite, not to push a stereotype



 but my graphic designer friends have the weirdest favorite colors. I totally am dying to see how they decorate their dream homes one day hahahah

Well...at least we should have their answer to that tonight. Not sure if the right one lol
I, for one, am dying...dying I tell you...to see what the email we were supposed to receive HOURS ago will say.  I bet this will be the one where the pirates/ninjas/aliens/Lindsay Lohan made off with the whole pallet of packed polishes (say that 3x fast).  For real, I cannot wait for the new round of excuses....and classless mentions of bloggers and other big bad meanie makers who are telling horrible lies about them.

Blaming others for their f*ck ups has become the norm for them.

Edited:  I spelled out the bad word.  My bad.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

I've decided to sign up for Square Hue. Sounds like the perfect yin to Bondi's yang. And thanks for talking me down this morning. I peeked at the new thread and it just caught me at exactly the wrong moment in exactly the wrong way.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recommend SH very highly.  I don't love every colour but I love the company, the service and those bottles are the rockin-est polish bottles ever.  Oh and they charge on the same day every month and the boxes are right on time.
Yes! One thing I was attracted by when looking at the website were their bottles. I'm a sucker for nice packaging.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 25, 2013)

Since I canceled all my BNY orders this morning I wonder if I'll get the email all the subscribers were supposed to get by this afternoon and which he then said on the Bondi Swap Group would be going out tonight?  Doesn't matter to me now, although it would be fun to read for the pirate-ninja-zombie factor.  Btw, I quit that swap group this afternoon too -- one less drama mama llama in my life!

 



(I think that's a ninja.)


----------



## cari12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lindsay Lohan. Bwahahahaha! Thanks for the laugh, Donna. I seriously needed that!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've decided to sign up for Square Hue. Sounds like the perfect yin to Bondi's yang.

And thanks for talking me down this morning. I peeked at the new thread and it just caught me at exactly the wrong moment in exactly the wrong way.
Me?  What did I/someone talk you down from?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I canceled all my BNY orders this morning I wonder if I'll get the email all the subscribers were supposed to get by this afternoon and which he then said on the Bondi Swap Group would be going out tonight?  Doesn't matter to me now, although it would be fun to read for the pirate-ninja-zombie factor.  Btw, I quit that swap group this afternoon too -- one less drama mama llama in my life!

 




(I think that's a ninja.)
No, that's just a guy with nunchuks.  This is a ninja.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

> > I've decided to sign up for Square Hue. Sounds like the perfect yin to Bondi's yang. And thanks for talking me down this morning. I peeked at the new thread and it just caught me at exactly the wrong moment in exactly the wrong way.
> 
> 
> Me? Â What did I/someone talk you down from?


 Your comment, among other things. Just kind of lost it at the word "drama" for a moment.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your comment, among other things. Just kind of lost it at the word "drama" for a moment.
Darlin', I have made so many comments here, I don't even remember what I said 10 minutes ago, let alone an hour ago.  Whatever it was, I'm glad it got you off the ceiling.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I canceled all my BNY orders this morning I wonder if I'll get the email all the subscribers were supposed to get by this afternoon and which he then said on the Bondi Swap Group would be going out tonight?  Doesn't matter to me now, although it would be fun to read for the pirate-ninja-zombie factor.  Btw, I quit that swap group this afternoon too -- one less drama mama llama in my life!

 



(I think that's a ninja.)
Oh and I don't think any of us who've canceled will get it, but there's plenty of people here who will.  I'm sure one of them will enlighten us.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, Kalyn, gotta say -- world's most awesome, thorough, and sensible blog post in maybe forever!

I haven't addressed this kerfuffle on my blog yet.  I have, however, put disclaimers on each page where I swatched a Bondi polish or mentioned the company to the effect that I no longer recommend them.  Which is an understatement.


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got through your post...I think I finally met someone even more long-winded than me lol.

It's spot on, very thorough and should be required reading for anybody considering a subscription box.  I admire that you saved everything!

And on a personal note, I love the look of your blog.

Thank you to you both -- I didn't link directly to my blog as a) I'm not afforded the option of a signature, as far as I can tell, with my post count, 2) I felt weird about advertising my blog unnecessarily because iii) I am easily searchable -- as you've learned. 



   I spend a small chunk of my work week with legal opinions, so that tends to influence the format of my more 'fyi' posts...long-winded is a very polite term to be using, thank you!

I feel like the most concerning part of this (I need a new thesaurus, as 'concerning' is getting old and I can only furrow my brow so much) is the similarity to Glymm re: the disparity between the 'pro' and 'con' camps (for lack of a better word). Not so much in here, but just in general with what I've seen on social media thus far -- you have your vehement defenders of the service and equally forceful naysayers. I hope, for my credit card's sake and for the same of the polish (won't someone think of the polish!) that Bondi doesn't continue down Glymm's path -- because very quickly, the scale seemed to tip in the favour of the naysayers and then a bunch of subscribers had their magical shiny unicorns stolen right out from beneath them...with no recourse to recover their hard-earned dinero.  I'm not saying this is happening with Bondi -- especially as no one is crying 'bankruptcy' yet, as far as I can tell -- but it's worrisome, and a lack of clear official communication is only exacerbating the problem.

I'm hopeful I do receive my email tonight, or by mid-day tomorrow (24-hr mark). I figure if Bondi can work on self-imposed deadlines, so can I... I'll be satisfied, for now, with full details and information re: shipping dates AND valid tracking numbers, at which point, I'll reset my doom clock and wait for another self-imposed deadline to pass for delivery. At some point, I have to say 'uncle' and move on to my other subs. I have Julep (no problems with it for me, weird formula issues notwithstanding) and SquareHue (as the only person who doesn't like the bottles)...and I can always try out Cult Cosmetics or that new nail wrap one I heard about...anyway, plenty of polish in the sea. 

...I really am yappy, aren't I?


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 25, 2013)

> Checking BL's page real quick, these are also $10:Â  Brummie and Crumpet.Â  I thought there were more; maybe some sold out.Â  My fave BL color for fall is Scuppered.... no, wait, Brown Sugar.... no, wait.....


 Lol. I'm the same way. I love blagger, pistol pink, &amp; Sunbaker.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
...I really am yappy, aren't I?

Maybe a tad verbose, but a pleasure to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FYI for anyone here who hasn't read it yet, this is the blog post we're talking about:

http://www.kalynlord.com/bondi-nyc/
 

It is very impartial, but still shows how the company seems to be going downhill a la Glymm.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Right now Butter London polish is buy 2 get one 1 free at Ulta, plus there is a 20% off coupon, which works with the BL promo.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe a tad verbose, but a pleasure to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FYI for anyone here who hasn't read it yet, this is the blog post we're talking about:

http://www.kalynlord.com/bondi-nyc/
 

It is very impartial, but still shows how the company seems to be going downhill a la Glymm. 
You are very kind, thank you.



 I'm glad it came across as pragmatic -- at the end of the day, regardless of the ultimate resolution of these issues...people need to be aware of their rights and responsibilities as a consumer, especially when dealing with a primarily online service/goods provider. Honestly, if I could march my butt down to Bondi HQ, I would -- but I can't, and so I need to know how to protect myself in lieu of throwing a bishfit at a brick-and-mortar location. I think we can all benefit from a refresher of smart online purchasing every now and again...I just hope it will just be a wake-up call/close call, and nothing worse...but my hopes aren't high at the moment.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now Butter London polish is buy 2 get one 1 free at Ulta, plus there is a 20% off coupon, which works with the BL promo.  
That is what I thought too, but didn't mention it because I thought the promo must be over.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

I was just in NJ last weekend, if I was there this weekend I would be making my way over to their new kiosk to see if I could get some answers.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is what I thought too, but didn't mention it because I thought the promo must be over.
It's still going on, plus today and tomorrow there is 2x bonus points for reward members and 3x bonus points for platinum reward members.  I'm putting together an order right now.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Also (I'm feeling chatty tonight), I still haven't even begun to worry about November's services and promises related thereto.  I am glad I haven't heard anything about November yet, 'cause I'd rather have October and September tidied up first, but _if_ we make it to see November, we've been promised the following:

_We will be moving our shipping date to the 15th of each month to allow a 14 day window for you to choose your colors and place an order and for us to pack and ship your box._

_The October selection window was too short. We will be ensuring that you have a full seven days between receiving the selection email and needing to advice us whether you wish to skip or cancel your subscription._

_Full account service from November 2013 â€“ including the ability to change your card information, skip, and select colors without needing to use coupon codes!_

_Making our Fall/Winter and subsequent collections permanently available for the season for you to choose from, in addition to introducing 3-6 fresh colors each month._

_We were mindful of possible production issues for boxes going forward and have ensured that we included the new colors for October, November and December in the delivery we are now awaiting so that we are not back here in a months time with the same problems._

_Increasing staffing to ensure that telephone, email and live chat support is available 24/7/365 â€“ effective from October 1st 2013._

_Providing swatches for all new colors and comprehensive descriptions and shade clarification â€“ effective from October 2013._

So even if Bondi sends the November sub details out on the 1st, then we would theoretically have the 1st-7th to skip/cancel, and the 1st-15th to choose polish.  Then shipment on the 15th, and there should be zero delay with packaging because they've both delayed the shipment date to "_allow a 14 day window for you to choose your colors and place an order and for us to pack and ship your box" _AND because they polish has been ordered and received and is all in stock, as it was delivered with our October polish (that was delivered with our September polish, which was -- according to the emails, delivered on or around September 16th).  And, as we know, "_®ather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt" _so there should be no ongoing issues with USPS, especially after this September/October problem is 'sorted' (literally).

As someone who writes looong winded bits of text and loves the sound of my voice, I can say that words mean nothing. Another long worded explanation will mean nothing from Richard or Bondi unless they back it up with their promises re: November, which is where I'm now looking to forecast the success of this subscription service. Fool me once...


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the timeline forecast for November selection then shipping is completely unrealistic. Even Julep, which has a whole lot more employees, needs a few days to package and ship.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 (*won't someone think of the polish!*) that Bondi doesn't continue down Glymm's path -- because very quickly, the scale seemed to tip in the favour of the naysayers and then a bunch of subscribers had their magical shiny unicorns stolen right out from beneath them...with no recourse to recover their hard-earned dinero.  I'm not saying this is happening with Bondi -- especially as no one is crying 'bankruptcy' yet, as far as I can tell -- but it's worrisome, and a lack of clear official communication is only exacerbating the problem.
OMG, that did give me a chuckle.

Here's the thing, as I said before, most small/new-ish companies do not have an endless flow of liquid assets.  In the following dissertation, in which my husband did the math, I'm going with average numbers here...not exact.  Spitballing the numbers as my husband calls it...

A small company with low cash reserves, which is not unusual, will go under in a heartbeat when they're looking at say, a 20% returns rate.  Simple economics...33% is a decent gross profit margin.  If they have 15,000 boxes at $20.00 a box, they have $300,000 in retail inventory.  That inventory costs them approx. $200,000 to buy leaving a gross profit of $100,000.  However, if 20% of sales have to be refunded, you're talking $60,000 in refunds leaving them $40,000 in gross profit.  So if 12,000 boxes shipped because 3000 were refunded, shipping costs at $2 a box is $24,000 leaving them $16,000 in gross profit.  

At a pack rate of one box per 3 minutes, it would take 750 man hours at minimum wage of $8.50 would cost $6,500 just to pack the boxes leaving $9,500 in gross profit.  Assuming they packed 15,000 boxes, they would need approx. 2000 sq. ft of storage stacked 5 ft high.  Which in New York City at minimum probably costs $4000 leaving $5000 in gross profit. Miscellaneous expenses:  licensing, phone, internet, electric, etc., $1000 = $4000 in gross profit.  If the original $200,000 was borrowed on a business credit line carried for 30 days, they'd have about $3000 in credit expense leaving them $1000 in gross profit. 

They end up paying 5 people minimum wage and are now sitting on $60,000 of financed inventory, costing them roughly $750 a month just to have it in their building...and *they now have no money*.  And chances are the didn't pay themselves minimum wage, storage in NYC is way more than $4000 and most likely their creditor is not fully paid off.

Who's gonna get a refund now?


----------



## Smileys (Oct 25, 2013)

Why did I have to read this?  I'm platinum, and the 20% coupon, and BL is one of my top 5 polishes.  Happy shopping for me tonight!


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, that did give me a chuckle.

Here's the thing, as I said before, most small/new-ish companies do not have an endless flow of liquid assets.  In the following dissertation, in which my husband did the math, I'm going with average numbers here...not exact.  Spitballing the numbers as my husband calls it...

A small company with low cash reserves, which is not unusual, will go under in a heartbeat when they're looking at say, a 20% returns rate.  Simple economics...33% is a decent gross profit margin.  If they have 15,000 boxes at $20.00 a box, they have $300,000 in retail inventory.  That inventory costs them approx. $200,000 to buy leaving a gross profit of $100,000.  However, if 20% of sales have to be refunded, you're talking $60,000 in refunds leaving them $40,000 in gross profit.  So if 12,000 boxes shipped because 3000 were refunded, shipping costs at $2 a box is $24,000 leaving them $16,000 in gross profit.  

At a pack rate of one box per 3 minutes, it would take 750 man hours at minimum wage of $8.50 would cost $6,500 just to pack the boxes leaving $9,500 in gross profit.  Assuming they packed 15,000 boxes, they would need approx. 2000 sq. ft of storage stacked 5 ft high.  Which in New York City probably costs $4000 leaving $5000 in gross profit. Miscellaneous expenses:  licensing, phone, internet, electric, etc., $1000 = $4000 in gross profit.  If the original $200,000 was borrowed on a business credit line carried for 30 days, they'd have about $3000 in credit expense leaving them $1000 in gross profit. 

They end up paying 5 people minimum wage and are now sitting on $60,000 of financed inventory, costing them roughly $750 a month just to have it in their building...and they now have no money.  And chances are the didn't pay themselves minimum wage, storage in NYC is way more than $4000 and most likely their creditor is not fully paid off.

Who's gonna get a refund now?
This is exactly why I got my refund as soon as it came out that "packaging difficulties" was really code for "we don't even have the polish in our possession". Though I will join the ranks of those hoping for the best, while suspecting the worst.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, it's past my bedtime.  Richard told us he'd send us an e-mail by this afternoon, and that has come and gone.  I'm not surprised.  Let's see if an e-mail comes out tomorrow.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm giving it until Nov 1st to receive my box (or at least have tracking updating me it's in my country). On the bright side, I'd only be out $20... granted, that $20 could have gone towards buying stuff from people I 100% know will deliver.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

@Polish Jinx sent me the cease and desist letter and gave me permission to post it.  









I went to copyright.gov and there is no registered copyright for for 20 Shades of Sexy.  I then went to uspto.gov and found no registered word mark for Bondi New York.  It never fails to piss me off that people think merely using words automatically trademark/copyrights them but that's a rant for another day.

For me, this letter is a giant crock of bs.  What lawyer tells you to write to his client to whom he refers to as "our firm."  And Company X Investments *IS* Bondi not a lawyer.  http://www.corporationwiki.com/Massachusetts/Boston/company-x-investments-inc/110678952.aspx

Who is the "board of this firm?"  The 5 guys Richard has working in his basement?

Ya know, I sincerely hate it when companies try to bully people and can't even be bothered to do it right.  In the middle of all the bullshit they're causing, they take the time out of their busy packing and shipping schedule to do this?  Yeah.  Ok.

Edit:  Bondi New York is trademarked in Australia as of Oct 16th.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmm, curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

She got a fb message saying they were sending something for their lawyer and that's what she got.  That's why I say lawyer...they told her that's where the email was coming from.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 25, 2013)

Did anyone that used their voucher on Fall/Winter colors get them yet?  I still have my voucher but the colors I want to order are from Fall/Winter and I am not sure when/if I would get them.  TIA!


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

It appears this C&amp;D is written by Company X Investments Inc. a.k.a. Beauty Gives Back Inc. a.k.a. Bondi New York -- the letterhead (Bondi, although signed on behalf on Company X Investments Inc.) is company letterhead, and it is CCed to DLA Piper, a "global law firm" that practices in business law services.  It's not unreasonable for a business to first send a C&amp;D on their own (either ghostwritten by a lawyer, on the advice of a lawyer, or just because they think its appropriate) as a cost-savings measure prior to officially engaging in legal services for the purpose of halting whatever behaviour/action is the focus of the letter...however, there's understandably a bit more weight when it comes from a law firm directly, I think.

And for the previous Bondi email reply stating "I am aware that Shayna of PolishJinx decided to publish a misleading blog post about myself and Bondi New York. It's a shame that she didn't do basic fact checking, such as the law firm I used with my prior business actually existing and is on 5th Avenue (a google search shows this)", I do see that DLA Piper has an "office" at 1251 Avenue of the Americas (I don't know if that's 5th Avenue?) but I also don't know if DLA Piper is the firm that is mentioned on PolishJinx's post and the subject of that quoted text from Bondi's reply email.

Incidentally, DLA Piper also has an office at 200 South Biscayne Boulevard Suite 2500 Miami, Florida, which is also very close to the address of the registrant for beautygivesback.org on WHOIS -- which is 200 South Biscayne Boulevard, Suite 2790, also the location of Servcorp, which appears to be a virtual office service that also, in turn, has virtual office space in New York (although no matches for previously mentioned locations that relate to DLA Piper or Bondi). I'm not postulating here, I'm just having fun doing silly internet research now.  I'm fishing, but nothing is biting, which is not a bad thing -- nothing I've found has set off any huge red flags, aside from the matryoshka doll set of business names and addresses and locations that may be perfectly logical from a business perspective, which I don't have.

But DLA Piper is a real law firm, even though I don't believe they wrote or ghostwrote that C&amp;D notice, I don't doubt that they are real.  It is weird, though, that they said the letter was coming from their lawyer.

I am sensing a great deal of panic right now.  The polish world is forgiving, but there needs to be reasonable, clear, honest and timely communication sooner rather than later before Bondi is unable to recover. I think there's still a chance to save face, but that door is closing very quickly now. Le sigh.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm sure they're real but the whole cease and desist or I'll sue your ass just pisses me off.  This is a classic case of actions causing reactions.  Not a single person would care to look into bondi if bondi wasn't looking so damned shady.  I am positive polish jinx wouldn't have spent her time looking for dirt on them if they delivered their product and aren't lying about shipping.  It's a chain reaction...this is what happen when you don't fulfill your end of the bargain....people start to look at you a lot more closely.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone that used their voucher on Fall/Winter colors get them yet?  I still have my voucher but the colors I want to order are from Fall/Winter and I am not sure when/if I would get them.  TIA!
If you use the voucher on spring/summer colours you stand a better chance of getting something.  It's unknown if they even have the fall/winter colours in their possession.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Polish Jinx sent me the cease and desist letter and gave me permission to post it.  









I went to copyright.gov and there is no registered copyright for for 20 Shades of Sexy.  I then went to uspto.gov and found no registered word mark for Bondi New York.  It never fails to piss me off that people think merely using words automatically trademark/copyrights them but that's a rant for another day.

For me, this letter is a giant crock of bs.  What lawyer tells you to write to his client to whom he refers to as "our firm."  And Company X Investments *IS* Bondi not a lawyer.  http://www.corporationwiki.com/Massachusetts/Boston/company-x-investments-inc/110678952.aspx

Who is the "board of this firm?"  The 5 guys Richard has working in his basement?

Ya know, I sincerely hate it when companies try to bully people and can't even be bothered to do it right.  In the middle of all the bullshit they're causing, they take the time out of their busy packing and shipping schedule to do this?  Yeah.  Ok.

Edit:  Bondi New York is trademarked in Australia as of Oct 16th.
These "lawyers" also used "routed" when from the context it seems they meant "rooted". Not something I would normally point out, but for a law firm to make that kind of mistake seems fishy to me.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're real but the whole cease and desist or I'll sue your ass just pisses me off.  This is a classic case of actions causing reactions.  Not a single person would care to look into bondi if bondi wasn't looking so damned shady.  I am positive polish jinx wouldn't have spent her time looking for dirt on them if they delivered their product and aren't lying about shipping.  It's a chain reaction...this is what happen when you don't fulfill your end of the bargain....people start to look at you a lot more closely.

I 100% hear ya -- and with every stone we turn (good, harmless, or bad), it gets more complicated and messy with more information -- and it makes it all the more important, in my eyes, that Bondi step up and try to diffuse before we fall too far down the rabbit hole. Still no email here -- general update or response to my c/s request.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 25, 2013)

> Did anyone that used their voucher on Fall/Winter colors get them yet? Â I still have my voucher but the colors I want to order are from Fall/Winter and I am not sure when/if I would get them. Â TIA!


 No one has gotten any Fall/Winter colors at all! I ordered Chasing the Sun with my voucher and they sent me Strawberry Fields instead. So it might be difficult to get some Spring/Summer polishes at this point. I don't know. I contacted CS, and they are supposed to be sending me the Chasing the Sun, but I've have had a tracking number for a few days, and it hasn't updated at all.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's my 2.5c, valuable to no one, but I'm going to throw it out into the wind anyway. I've never done any business with Bondi nor do I have any opinion about their product (quality) so I've no interest in defending Bondi or tearing it down either.

I think as far as we can all agree on, Bondi is an actual business that exists -- regardless of how well it's being run, or not run. That is, they are a company and they have a product. Considering the fact that many people have their product in their hands, I think we can agree on this fact, disregarding how they got those colours into the bottles. The second fact we can tentatively agree on is that Bondi is a business that is currently still existing. They just posted a picture of a stand they set up in a mall -- It's hard for everyone to verify it exists, but I think we are operating on the stance that it's stupid to post a picture of something if someone can go by and say "hey, that's not there!"

Now, I know this is hard to think of, but consider for a moment Bondi the subscription outside of Bondi the business, even though they technically are the same. Right now, Bondi the sub is schrodinger's sub, as in, we don't know if it's alive or dead or what's going on with it. Even if you aren't engaging or never have engaged with Bondi on a transaction level, these criticisms are still valid because this is not a good way to run a business. In fact, this is the opposite of what everyone here liked about Bondi (and disliked about how Julep handled their messes). The fact of the matter is, they bit off more than they could handle.

Everyone deserves to know where their money went, and to get it back. One way to do this is through a credit card dispute, even. Sending three emails about getting a refund is probably not going to get your money back faster. I think it's valid to be concerned your email isn't responded to right away, but most businesses have a 1-3 business day email waiting response too. Clogging their inbox with multiple concerns is just going to make the process slow for everyone. The closest analogy I can think to this is -- because they're both similar in terms of staff size and product type -- I placed an order from Llarowe three days ago. Actually, we're at 81 hours nows since my payment. Llarowe usually tries to ship within 72 according to their website, and well, I haven't gotten mine yet. But because their staff is so small and packages the products themselves, I know that time spent derailed on ME contacting them about when my polish is going ship is to taking away from them actually packaging my polish. *This is the equivalent of shooting yourself in the foot and then wondering why it hurts.*

I think people's concerns and criticisms are valid. I think people being upset is valid. I think wanting your money back, as soon as you can, is very much valid. But Richard and the Bondi team are only human, and they are hopefully trying to fix this -- admittedly self-made -- mess to the best of their ability. They're not going to be able to able to draft a mass email update about the situation if they're replying to your 5 individual emails requesting a status update on the situation.

I think turning off or down communications as this point is probably a good idea for them to focus (hopefully) on getting it fixed. I think criticisms are valid, but feeling entitled to the everything at once is not.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I 100% hear ya -- and with every stone we turn (good, harmless, or bad), it gets more complicated and messy with more information -- and it makes it all the more important, in my eyes, that Bondi step up and try to diffuse before we fall too far down the rabbit hole. Still no email here -- general update or response to my c/s request.

 



 
If they would only say something lucid and well thought out...for real.  All they need to do is tell the truth.  I guarantee if they came out and said we didn't get our polishes.  It sucks.  Go a head and pick out what we have in stock and we'll get it right out or offer a refund, people would probably relax (not me but the people that like them might.)

They're lying their way to bankruptcy right now if you ask me.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're not going to be able to able to draft a mass email update about the situation if they're replying to your 5 individual emails requesting a status update on the situation.

I think turning off or down communications as this point is probably a good idea for them to focus (hopefully) on getting it fixed. I think criticisms are valid, but feeling entitled to the everything at once is not.
I agree with everything you wrote except this.

They have time to facebook, tweet and I've see him lurking here.  He has time to send out cease and desist letters.  It is only in their best interests to tell people where they're at.  Silence breeds suspicion.

The reason that people are writing them is that they don't have a clue what's up.  It would be a darned sight easier for them to draft an email than to answer 200 emails, don't you think?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

I got back from my Friday shenanigans and was expecting to find the email in my inbox...but nothing. Part of me thought since I unsubbed starting November maybe they took me off the email list but now that I'm here I really shouldn't be surprised but I am frustrated at them. Kinda like when you're watching a horror movie and you tell them NOT to do something and they do and you think ahhh why did you do that you SHOULD know better 



 lol

Has anyone gotten anything?


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to be a giant enabler here, but I think All Hail the Queen is a total must have for anyone's collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've been waffling on that one @OiiO. I first saw it and thought I must have it (I don't have a single BL at this point) but then I was worried it might not suit me. I'm really on the hunt for that perfect nude. You've seen my complexion on mani photos - I think I'm a few light shades darker than you - what do you think? How would it be for me?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been waffling on that one @OiiO. I first saw it and thought I must have it (I don't have a single BL at this point) but then I was worried it might not suit me. I'm really on the hunt for that perfect nude. You've seen my complexion on mani photos - I think I'm a few light shades darker than you - what do you think? How would it be for me?
I've seen swatches on different complexions, and I do believe it's a great non-conventional nude. I think it'll suit you just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got back from my Friday shenanigans and was expecting to find the email in my inbox...but nothing. Part of me thought since I unsubbed starting November maybe they took me off the email list but now that I'm here I really shouldn't be surprised but I am frustrated at them. Kinda like when you're watching a horror movie and you tell them NOT to do something and they do and you think ahhh why did you do that you SHOULD know better 



 lol

Has anyone gotten anything?
Not so far as anybody knows.  I'm sure there would be a lot of talk if someone had.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you use the voucher on spring/summer colours you stand a better chance of getting something.  It's unknown if they even have the fall/winter colours in their possession.


Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No one has gotten any Fall/Winter colors at all!

I ordered Chasing the Sun with my voucher and they sent me Strawberry Fields instead. So it might be difficult to get some Spring/Summer polishes at this point. I don't know. I contacted CS, and they are supposed to be sending me the Chasing the Sun, but I've have had a tracking number for a few days, and it hasn't updated at all.
Thanks ladies!  I have not yet decided how far down this rabbit hole I am willing to venture.  I just thought I could help by placing a recent order and seeing if it gets any where.  I guess I should take this as a sign!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not so far as anybody knows.  I'm sure there would be a lot of talk if someone had.

Sadly part of me was hoping magically updates would appear


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with everything you wrote except this.

They have time to facebook, tweet and I've see him lurking here.  He has time to send out cease and desist letters.  It is only in their best interests to tell people where they're at.  Silence breeds suspicion.

The reason that people are writing them is that they don't have a clue what's up.  It would be a darned sight easier for them to draft an email than to answer 200 emails, don't you think?
I agree with this. I think if they were constantly updating me I'd feel a lot better about the situation personally. If they completely stopped communicating I would seriously freak out. Their communication at the moment has me concerned and I would love if they focused correspondence primarily through direct emails to their clients. I hate having to check facebook or read this entire thread just to see if there's an update from them. I really wish they would say something soon as my credit card protection is nearing it's final days and some form of reassurance would go a long way. I'm giving Bondi the benefit of the doubt but I also believe they're hiding something significant. Honesty within a company is something I value. If there are growing pains fine just tell me. One of the biggest mistakes you could make is to lie because then I'll never be sure I can trust you again. Their silence right now is deafening. In the future I would suggest they charge customers once the product is prepared and about to ship. For example Juleps selection window closes on the 24th. They charge me on the 27th for the box and any add ons I may have selected, this is the same day the shipment leaves their warehouse. There would be a lot less commotion if people didn't have several months of fees tied up in this company. I'm just crossing my fingers something will change soon.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with this. I think if they were constantly updating me I'd feel a lot better about the situation personally. If they completely stopped communicating I would seriously freak out. Their communication at the moment has me concerned and I would love if they focused correspondence primarily through direct emails to their clients. I hate having to check facebook or read this entire thread just to see if there's an update from them. I really wish they would say something soon as my credit card protection is nearing it's final days and some form of reassurance would go a long way. I'm giving Bondi the benefit of the doubt but I also believe they're hiding something significant. Honesty within a company is something I value. If there are growing pains fine just tell me. One of the biggest mistakes you could make is to lie because then I'll never be sure I can trust you again. Their silence right now is deafening. In the future I would suggest they charge customers once the product is prepared and about to ship. For example Juleps selection window closes on the 24th. They charge me on the 27th for the box and any add ons I may have selected, this is the same day the shipment leaves their warehouse. There would be a lot less commotion if people didn't have several months of fees tied up in this company. I'm just crossing my fingers something will change soon.
This is what's bothering me the most at this point.  No communication whatsoever.  I convinced my daughter to skip November and she got in on the dollar deal so it's not as bad as some women who have 6 and 7 boxes coming to them.

I just want to know what's going on.  I want to hear the current round of excuses.  I want to see the bottles in someone's hand, on someone's desk...I'm still going to try to get a hold of the post office tomorrow.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now Butter London polish is buy 2 get one 1 free at Ulta, plus there is a 20% off coupon, which works with the BL promo.  
That is what I thought too, but didn't mention it because I thought the promo must be over.


Have you guys used the 20% off and gotten it to work?  Because I just added 3 polishes to my cart and tried the promo and they all say "Excluded from coupons", so the code doesn't work at all.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still going on, plus today and tomorrow there is 2x bonus points for reward members and 3x bonus points for platinum reward members.  I'm putting together an order right now.  

I just stared at the Ulta site for an hour going back and forth about placing an order AND I looked up a bazillion butter london swatches. Blogger swatches are so great! I have so much polish on the way but this is so tempting! No more polish Alicia! There will be more sales eventually! *closes ulta site*


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 26, 2013)

POSSIBLE SPOILER: Your nail polish is going to be late.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with this. I think if they were constantly updating me I'd feel a lot better about the situation personally. If they completely stopped communicating I would seriously freak out. Their communication at the moment has me concerned and I would love if they focused correspondence primarily through direct emails to their clients. I hate having to check facebook or read this entire thread just to see if there's an update from them. I really wish they would say something soon as my credit card protection is nearing it's final days and some form of reassurance would go a long way. I'm giving Bondi the benefit of the doubt but I also believe they're hiding something significant. Honesty within a company is something I value. If there are growing pains fine just tell me. One of the biggest mistakes you could make is to lie because then I'll never be sure I can trust you again. Their silence right now is deafening. In the future I would suggest they charge customers once the product is prepared and about to ship. For example Juleps selection window closes on the 24th. They charge me on the 27th for the box and any add ons I may have selected, this is the same day the shipment leaves their warehouse. There would be a lot less commotion if people didn't have several months of fees tied up in this company. I'm just crossing my fingers something will change soon.

Seriously. What's weirding me out is the silence now, they promised an update email and I haven't actually seen anything from them since early this morning.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  POSSIBLE SPOILER: Your nail polish is going to be late.
BWAHAHAHA!  I literally laughed out loud when I read this.  I needed that.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  POSSIBLE SPOILER: Your nail polish is going to be late.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BWAHAHAHA!  I literally laughed out loud when I read this.  I needed that.
Close to 3000 posts..... but no spoilers lol


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  POSSIBLE SPOILER: Your nail polish is going to be late.



Best post ever


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  POSSIBLE SPOILER: Your nail polish is going to be late.
Hahahaha. Angie, you're killing me.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 26, 2013)

> I just stared at the Ulta site for an hour going back and forth about placing an order AND I looked up a bazillion butter london swatches. Blogger swatches are so great! I have so much polish on the way but this is so tempting! No more polish Alicia! There will be more sales eventually! *closes ulta site*


 I did the exact same thing! Once you get so many polishes, it is hard to find anything unique.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Have you guys used the 20% off and gotten it to work? Â Because I just added 3 polishes to my cart and tried the promo and they all say "Excluded from coupons", so the code doesn't work at all.


 I got it to work last night before I went to bed.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just left a long, and I believe reasonable, post under the picture of the boxes on Bondi's Facebook page. I want to see if they respond, ignore, or delete


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't sleep, so I found another picture of their kiosk on foursquare and those are the spring/summer colors. Dang, I wish I was in new Jersey!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I think people's concerns and criticisms are valid. I think people being upset is valid. I think wanting your money back, as soon as you can, is very much valid. But Richard and the Bondi team are only human, and they are hopefully trying to fix this -- admittedly self-made -- mess to the best of their ability. They're not going to be able to able to draft a massÂ email update about the situation if they're replying to your 5 individual emails requesting a status update on the situation. I think turning off or down communications as this point is probably a good idea for them to focus (hopefully) on getting it fixed. I think criticisms are valid, but feeling entitled to the everything at once is not.


 I do not agree with this. Bondi has had a week to draft an email to subscribers to let us know what is going on, and they have failed to do so. Drafting a mass email would my number one priority at this point to let everyone know what is happening. That would cut down on the individual emails. Also, I don't think anyone here feels entitled to everything all at once. We have been patiently waiting for two months for our orders. We have been patiently waiting for information on where our boxes are. In fact, we have been very patient and forgiving. It is Bondi's lack of any communication and, now questionable excuses that are causing us to be frustrated and Bondi these problems, not customers being overly demanding.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 26, 2013)

After sleeping on it, I sent a refund request this morning. At this point I don't think I will get my money. If I don't I will do a chargeback and consider it good. I'm sorry that it looks like Bondi won't have any success.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 26, 2013)

Disappointed to wake up to an empty inbox, but not surprised. Just another broken promise. Come on Bondi, make this right.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

I know this was discussed at the beginning of the thread, but I wanted to weigh in with my take on The 7 Train v. Starry Night.  From what i've seen, Starry Night is a beautiful dark, shimmery NAVY BLUE.  The 7 train is a beautiful dark, shimmery INDIGO.  

Indigo is the forgotten stepchild in the rainbow - it's the perfect balance between blue and purple!  It's also one of my favorite colors!  Really can't wait to try out The 7 Train!  (and Meadow Moss, On The Rocks, Cuff Me, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Police Box!)


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 26, 2013)

> Disappointed to wake up to an empty inbox, but not surprised. Just another broken promise. Come on Bondi, make this right.


 empty inbox, empty mailbox, empty promises, while we sit here with our empty wallets.... just another day in bondi land. sigh.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> > Have you guys used the 20% off and gotten it to work? Â Because I just added 3 polishes to my cart and tried the promo and they all say "Excluded from coupons", so the code doesn't work at all.
> 
> 
> I got it to work last night before I went to bed.


 I think there are 2 kinds of 20% off coupons right now. Earlier in the week, I got a personalized one-time only coupon that worked on pretty much everything. The code had letters and numbers in it, IIR. This morning, I got a "generic" 6 number code coupon that looks like the typical exclusions apply.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 26, 2013)

> I know this was discussed at the beginning of the thread, but I wanted to weigh in with my take on The 7 Train v. Starry Night. Â From what i've seen, Starry Night is a beautiful dark, shimmery NAVY BLUE. Â The 7 train is a beautiful dark, shimmery INDIGO. Â  Indigo is the forgotten stepchild in the rainbow - it's the perfect balance between blue and purple! Â It's also one of my favorite colors! Â Really can't wait to try out The 7 Train! Â (and Meadow Moss, On The Rocks, Cuff Me, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Police Box!)


 That description really makes me wish I would have gotten 7 train!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 26, 2013)

No email here either. Just checked my tracking for the beauty gift and september's box and still no change. I have 12 polishes coming my way and want them SO bad. But I think I'm going to have to draw a line in the sand as well. I'm not requesting a refund yet. But if there's no email by Monday I'm going to make a decision.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm meeting my Dad for lunch and then serving dinner at the Ronald McDonald House downtown with some coworkers. If there is no email response from Bondi by the time I get home this evening, I am done.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bondi gave me a please email us so we can address your concerns as a response on Facebook. I have replied to them.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 26, 2013)

> > > Have you guys used the 20% off and gotten it to work? Â Because I just added 3 polishes to my cart and tried the promo and they all say "Excluded from coupons", so the code doesn't work at all.
> >
> >
> > I got it to work last night before I went to bed.
> ...


 Yep, I heard this too. Mine came in an email that said, 'because you're a great customer', or something like that. That one works on anything.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi gave me a please email us so we can address your concerns as a response on Facebook. I have replied to them.

I see no outright answer to your question. They won't confirm they have the Fall/Winter polish in hand. They have seemingly stopped communicating with customers.  Their kiosk is presumably full of Spring/Summer colours. They haven't shown a photo of the new colours. Their photo of boxes ready for 'Tape and Ship' could, for all I know, be empty, labelled, ready to ship empty boxes waiting for polish that hasn't been received to-date.  Given that the expected delivery from the supplier was September 16th (by Bondi's own communication), that's a tight timeline for a producer that already had production issues.

I am now of the mind that, 80% sure, these polishes are still not in stock. I agree with Donna's approach to their communication (offer up the polish they have in stock to protect their subscriptions before everyone cancels), but they aren't communicating at all. Another Bondi-imposed deadline has passed.

Mine is coming up in two hours, and I'll be requesting a cancellation, it seems.

Still, though, the production issue doesn't explain the delay in beauty gifts. Unless they, too, haven't arrived? Ugh, I need a coffee. G'morning pretty ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 26, 2013)

I just canceled and requested a refund.  I was going to wait until Halloween, but this is just looking worse and worse now.  I don't think they have any polishes on hand at all or they would post a picture of them.  IMO, the Julep thing was just a desperate attempt to raise cash to cover some kind of expense. If they had even once offered some type of explanation of what was going on instead of attacks against Julep and those calling them out, I would have hung in there to at least get the polishes I ordered.  I'm moving on and will no longer have anything to do with this business or with Richard in the future.  They had so many chances to make it right and they did everything wrong.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, that's just a guy with nunchuks.  This is a ninja. 





Oh my gosh, I'm such a faildog I can't even get an emoticon right.  I obviously skipped Ninja 101.

OK, sitting here early in the a.m. to read the news and say hi to you lovely ladies.  This is seriously the most entertaining thing in my life the last few days, which speaks to the abject pitifulness of my existence but oh well.  ;-)

Let's see, day before yesterday Mr. CEO said he'd have an email update to subscribers within 24 hours.  Didn't happen.  Then yesterday on the Bondi Swap Group on Facebook (a group I've since quit because it pissed me off so much, so I can no longer read it) he found time to post a 700+ word rant about things, promising an email update "tonight" which would have been last night.  Since I've canceled I didn't expect to get it anyway but you all have said that didn't happen either.

No one can expect me to believe that he doesn't have time to post a yes or no answer to brief questions such as "Do you actually have the new polishes in your possession?" and "Have all the September subscription boxes gone out?" when he has time for that long diatribe he posted.  Btw, I didn't count the words; that's what handy-dandy computer utilities are for.

This morning I saw that one of my charges has been refunded, $16.00 for the extra September box.  I haven't seen the Sept. &amp; Oct. subscription charges refunded yet but that was on a different card.  If they're not there on Monday I will ask once more and then file a dispute with my bank if need be.

I realized that a big part of the reason the whole situation was upsetting me was that I felt so powerless, even over a relatively small amount of money.  Sure, it's only "fluff" money for a luxury and not money siphoned from the grocery fund, but it's my money.  As soon as I cancelled and requested refunds yesterday, that feeling of powerlessness was *gone* -- a huge weight lifted from my shoulders.  My deadlines should not necessarily be your deadlines; we each have to find what we're comfortable with.  My lines in the sand were this:  by 10/25 (yesterday), I had to have the September beauty gift in my hands, and all three of my ordered boxes had to visible in USPS's system as on their way to me, not just "electronic info received," which any idiot with a computer can generate.  Obviously none of that happened.

I want to thank the several people on this board who advised us to know our bank's terms re: how long we have to dispute charges.  I realized I didn't know exactly what mine were and couldn't find them in all the small print.  A simple question to my bank was answered quickly (60 days from the statement date on which the charges appear -- your terms may vary) and made me realize that if my BNY items ordered in September weren't physically on their way to me, I probably wouldn't get them by the time my claim protections expired.

Looking forward to reading more today.  It's so entertaining!  I also have a horrible urge to go buy some new Butter London polishes.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 26, 2013)

I requested a refund yesterday for my box, the add on and the order I made using their voucher minus the voucher money. According to the emails they sent, they are processing refunds for the add on and the order but haven't heard about the box refund. I'm hoping that they will email that soon and obviously that the money will actually show up credited.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just canceled and requested a refund.  I was going to wait until Halloween, but this is just looking worse and worse now.  I don't think they have any polishes on hand at all or they would post a picture of them.  IMO, the Julep thing was just a desperate attempt to raise cash to cover some kind of expense. If they had even once offered some type of explanation of what was going on instead of *attacks against Julep* and those calling them out, I would have hung in there to at least get the polishes I ordered.  I'm moving on and will no longer have anything to do with this business or with Richard in the future.  They had so many chances to make it right and they did everything wrong.
That Julep thing was what really raised my eyebrows.  Even putting aside the tackiness of the phrase used for the code, until a company has a track record, they don't have any right to call anyone else out for anything, at least in my eyes.  One month is not a record.  This whole thing has really made me start to wonder what *really* happened with Glossybox.  I'm not a GB fan and do not give them any benefit of the doubt on anything, but I do have to consider the fact that the only reason we even know about Bondi is because of that Dallas Shaw box.  This is making me ponder if maybe the issues were not exclusively due to DS's people freaking out -- or if maybe they had a valid reason to do so.  

(And the funny thing is that this is precisely the sort of thing that I was wary of when I signed up for Square Hue because it just seemed too good to be true, and I think I even said that I was using a certain credit card just in case it turned out to be a scam because it just seemed to awesome to be for real.  Ten months later, that sub is my absolute favorite out of all that I've tried, and they are definitely the most consistent.  And I'm talking *all* subs, not just nail subs.  My card gets charged at almost the exact same *minute* every month, and I *will* have my box in-hand by the third of the month.  I don't know how they do it considering the inconsistencies of the USPS, but they do it.  I may not like every single color they send, but that's a personal thing, and they do deliver what they promise.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That Julep thing was what really raised my eyebrows.  Even putting aside the tackiness of the phrase used for the code, until a company has a track record, they don't have any right to call anyone else out for anything, at least in my eyes.  One month is not a record.  *This whole thing has really made me start to wonder what *really* happened with Glossybox.*  I'm not a GB fan and do not give them any benefit of the doubt on anything, but I do have to consider the fact that the only reason we even know about Bondi is because of that Dallas Shaw box.  This is making me ponder if maybe the issues were not exclusively due to DS's people freaking out -- or if maybe they had a valid reason to do so.  

(And the funny thing is that this is precisely the sort of thing that I was wary of when I signed up for Square Hue because it just seemed too good to be true, and I think I even said that I was using a certain credit card just in case it turned out to be a scam because it just seemed to awesome to be for real.  Ten months later, that sub is my absolute favorite out of all that I've tried, and they are definitely the most consistent.  And I'm talking *all* subs, not just nail subs.  My card gets charged at almost the exact same *minute* every month, and I *will* have my box in-hand by the third of the month.  I don't know how they do it considering the inconsistencies of the USPS, but they do it.  I may not like every single color they send, but that's a personal thing, and they do deliver what they promise.)
I was just thinking about that last night. I'm not a GB fan or even a subber and now I'm wondering in retrospect if there was something we didn't know about.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Their photo of boxes ready for 'Tape and Ship' could, for all I know, be empty, labelled, ready to ship empty boxes waiting for polish that hasn't been received to-date. 
Yesterday I looked at an enlarged version of that picture of the stack of boxes and the fans (I used to be one) can call me paranoid, but I actually do think they're empty boxes.  Clues:  we don't see the top of the top layer, which would show white address labels.  We don't see even the *edge* of any white label on *any* of the boxes.  The red label is the "Fragile" label and the blue one is the "ORM-D" label, which is the post office's required declaration of nail polish as a hazardous substance.  So, if there are no address labels on any of the boxes, I assume they're empty because why would you put polishes in boxes and stack them up by the hundreds with no address labels on them?  Wouldn't that require having to check all the contents all over again?

One solution could of course be that the address labels are inside each box and are awaiting placement on the outside.  But then that would dispute the fact that they said all that was left was "tape &amp; ship."  Am I suspicious?  Yer darn tootin' I am.  In case none of you are box hoarders like I am, let me show you my August sub box:





See how the address label goes almost completely from one edge to another and should be at least partly visible on some of the boxes.

And now, I'll be working on my tin foil hat to protect me from more paranoia....


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just sent my cancellation email. After waking up numerous times last night from actually dreaming about this Bondi mess, I had to. I need my sleep and obviously my subconscious is stressing out about this more than I realized. I was at work last night at a job I despise, but it's part time and I can go in after my kids are in bed, still making me a stay-at-home mom, and I was thinking about my money Bondi has had for months now, money I had to scrub nasty toilets and empty disgusting trash for. I think that's what finally did it for me, not the fact that I can't afford it, but what I had to do to get it.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I looked at an enlarged version of that picture of the stack of boxes and the fans (I used to be one) can call me paranoid, but I actually do think they're empty boxes.  Clues:  we don't see the top of the top layer, which would show white address labels.  We don't see even the *edge* of any white label on *any* of the boxes.  The red label is the "Fragile" label and the blue one is the "ORM-D" label, which is the post office's required declaration of nail polish as a hazardous substance.  So, if there are no address labels on any of the boxes, I assume they're empty because why would you put polishes in boxes and stack them up by the hundreds with no address labels on them?  Wouldn't that require having to check all the contents all over again?

One solution could of course be that the address labels are inside each box and are awaiting placement on the outside.  But then that would dispute the fact that they said all that was left was "tape &amp; ship."  Am I suspicious?  Yer darn tootin' I am.  In case none of you are box hoarders like I am, let me show you my August sub box:





See how the address label goes almost completely from one edge to another and should be at least partly visible on some of the boxes.

And now, I'll be working on my tin foil hat to protect me from more paranoia....

You are my people. I accept your paranoid box hoarding, as a fellow box hoarder. Now please, if you could pass me the tin foil...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (And the funny thing is that this is precisely the sort of thing that I was wary of when I signed up for Square Hue because it just seemed too good to be true, and I think I even said that I was using a certain credit card just in case it turned out to be a scam because it just seemed to awesome to be for real.  Ten months later, that sub is my absolute favorite out of all that I've tried, and they are definitely the most consistent.  And I'm talking *all* subs, not just nail subs.  My card gets charged at almost the exact same *minute* every month, and I *will* have my box in-hand by the third of the month.  I don't know how they do it considering the inconsistencies of the USPS, but they do it.  I may not like every single color they send, but that's a personal thing, and they do deliver what they promise.)
You are absolutely right about SquareHue.  I think they had problems ** one ** month with USPS.  They said they'd make sure it wouldn't happen again and it hasn't.  Like you, I may not love every color they send but I've liked most of them and have loved quite a few.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Sooooo I wanted to throw out what my very first redflag was... Wayyyyy back in September when we were concerned that our packaged weren't shipping yet (this was before they'd acknowledged any manufacturer problems via email) they posted this picture stating that they'd be shipping later that week... this was BEFORE they brought up any manufacturer problems. Are you REALLY trying to tell me, Bondi, that you hadn't even fully approved your product to be sent out at this point, yet you REALLY expected to have them boxed and shipped later that week? Really? 

This is what I think was the first of their big missteps, lies, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I looked at an enlarged version of that picture of the stack of boxes and the fans (I used to be one) can call me paranoid, but I actually do think they're empty boxes.  Clues:  we don't see the top of the top layer, which would show white address labels.  We don't see even the *edge* of any white label on *any* of the boxes.  The red label is the "Fragile" label and the blue one is the "ORM-D" label, which is the post office's required declaration of nail polish as a hazardous substance.  So, if there are no address labels on any of the boxes, I assume they're empty because why would you put polishes in boxes and stack them up by the hundreds with no address labels on them?  Wouldn't that require having to check all the contents all over again?

One solution could of course be that the address labels are inside each box and are awaiting placement on the outside.  But then that would dispute the fact that they said all that was left was "tape &amp; ship."  Am I suspicious?  Yer darn tootin' I am.  In case none of you are box hoarders like I am, let me show you my August sub box:





See how the address label goes almost completely from one edge to another and should be at least partly visible on some of the boxes.

And now, I'll be working on my tin foil hat to protect me from more paranoia....
You know how pizzerias stack a ton of empty boxes, could of been something like that. I think showing a side picture of stacked boxes really doesn't mean anything. Like you said they may of just been empty.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just sent my cancellation email. After waking up numerous times last night from actually dreaming about this Bondi mess, I had to. I need my sleep and obviously my subconscious is stressing out about this more than I realized. I was at work last night at a job I despise, but it's part time and I can go in after my kids are in bed, still making me a stay-at-home mom, and I was thinking about my money Bondi has had for months now, money I had to scrub nasty toilets and empty disgusting trash for. I think that's what finally did it for me, not the fact that I can't afford it, but what I had to do to get it.

Exactly my thoughts -- money I put aside to spend on fun stuff should be fun, not as stressful as what I had to do to earn that fun money.  This merry-go-round isn't so merry any more, and I'm going to step off.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Deleting my comment because talking about metadata and forensic research is making me sound cray-cray. Posted in a moment of weakness -- cutting down my nails today, I feel exposed and weird and shouldn't take it out on a poor, unassuming online forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Im excited for my first Bondi experience. Im so glad this new thread was started! too much drama and negativity in the other thread. I guess the bottom line is not to mess with a women &amp; her polishes...lol! I have 7 train, my Exs heart, &amp; horney mistress hopefully on its way soon. I do feel sorry for Richard &amp; his team- they are scrambling to make things right with their customers. The thread will be rainbows and unicorns once everyone receives their pretty new colors- All will be forgotten &amp; happy swatches will be everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Requested my refund Thursday night and got a response yesterday morning.. still haven't seen it yet.  I know I may need to give it a little more time but with everything else that's happened I can't help but to be nervous.. I really don't know whether I will see that money go back into my account or not.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Requested my refund Thursday night and got a response yesterday morning.. still haven't seen it yet.  I know I may need to give it a little more time but with everything else that's happened I can't help but to be nervous.. I really don't know whether I will see that money go back into my account or not.
I did the same, and I haven't seen it either. I told them that if I didn't see it on Monday, I'd be back in touch, but at that point I'll probably also go to my CC company


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 26, 2013)

I requested my refund for my 6 month subscription on Thursday and I just got the refund back on my card this morning! Thank gooooodddnesss


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I know this was discussed at the beginning of the thread, but I wanted to weigh in with my take on The 7 Train v. Starry Night. Â From what i've seen, Starry Night is a beautiful dark, shimmery NAVY BLUE. Â The 7 train is a beautiful dark, shimmery INDIGO. Â  Indigo is the forgotten stepchild in the rainbow - it's the perfect balance between blue and purple! Â It's also one of my favorite colors! Â Really can't wait to try out The 7 Train! Â (and Meadow Moss, On The Rocks, Cuff Me, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Police Box!)


 [@]magicalmom[/@] I totally forgot that INDIGO is between blue and purplish. Starry night has NAVY BLUE with black base color. Because when I removed that polish color and saw black color landed on cotton pad. I don't know if you saw that swatch I posted on Nightmare Before Christmas that I had Starry Night and it didn't show much blue shimmering (very tiny bits otherwise if you have to put a plain Starry night) under light to see the shimmer. I believe that My Ex's Heart will be just like that except its gonna be all in black. I'm curious to see The 7 Train swatch. I didn't order that because I have too many purples. That Halloween is coming around that many polish companies have released many purples so I snatched a couple. I'm sure that Perfect Storm is like that with black base on top with green and shimmers. I wonder what category that Starry Night, Perfect Storm, The 7 Train, My Ex's Heart, AND Glitz N Glam will be under? Shimmerse? Metallics?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

After 24 hours with no response to my inquiry re: the status of my September/October boxes (I wouldn't expect a reply so quickly, but Bondi is the one who set their own C/S guidelines and communicates said reply expectations as part of their excellent service claims), I feel I have no choice but to request a cancellation/refund for the September/October boxes. I need to look out for myself as a consumer.





We'll see if I get a response before initiating my chargeback.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After 24 hours with no response to my inquiry re: the status of my September/October boxes (I wouldn't expect a reply so quickly, but Bondi is the one who set their own C/S guidelines and communicates said reply expectations as part of their excellent service claims), I feel I have no choice but to request a cancellation/refund for the September/October boxes. I need to look out for myself as a consumer.

We'll see if I get a response before initiating my chargeback.
You might want to blur out your personal email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You might want to blur out your personal email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nah, I'm good.  My name/email is my blog brand and the email is all over the blog, so no worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the precaution, though!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooooo I wanted to throw out what my very first redflag was... Wayyyyy back in September when we were concerned that our packaged weren't shipping yet (this was before they'd acknowledged any manufacturer problems via email) they posted this picture stating that they'd be shipping later that week... this was BEFORE they brought up any manufacturer problems. Are you REALLY trying to tell me, Bondi, that you hadn't even fully approved your product to be sent out at this point, yet you REALLY expected to have them boxed and shipped later that week? Really? 

This is what I think was the first of their big missteps, lies, whatever you want to call it. 




I wonder if they just reuse this picture but for a different angle.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

So USPS just left and looky what I got: Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi:



Spoiler








FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.


I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this was discussed at the beginning of the thread, but I wanted to weigh in with my take on The 7 Train v. Starry Night.  From what i've seen, Starry Night is a beautiful dark, shimmery NAVY BLUE.  The 7 train is a beautiful dark, shimmery INDIGO.  

Indigo is the forgotten stepchild in the rainbow - it's the perfect balance between blue and purple!  It's also one of my favorite colors!  Really can't wait to try out The 7 Train!  (and Meadow Moss, On The Rocks, Cuff Me, Glitz &amp; Glam, and Police Box!)

@magicalmom I totally forgot that INDIGO is between blue and purplish. Starry night has NAVY BLUE with black base color. Because when I removed that polish color and saw black color landed on cotton pad. I don't know if you saw that swatch I posted on Nightmare Before Christmas that I had Starry Night and it didn't show much blue shimmering (very tiny bits otherwise if you have to put a plain Starry night) under light to see the shimmer. I believe that My Ex's Heart will be just like that except its gonna be all in black. I'm curious to see The 7 Train swatch. I didn't order that because I have too many purples. That Halloween is coming around that many polish companies have released many purples so I snatched a couple. I'm sure that Perfect Storm is like that with black base on top with green and shimmers.

I wonder what category that Starry Night, Perfect Storm, The 7 Train, My Ex's Heart, AND Glitz N Glam will be under? Shimmerse? Metallics? 
I'm hoping The 7 Train will look something like the Zoya Neve that got sent in the Ipsy Oct bags!  The black base to Starry night has me a bit worried, because I'm afraid it will make the polish too dark, and it will look black except in strong light.  Crossing my fingers Bondi uses an indigo or navy base to make the polish!  

Also, I forgot to tell you earlier that your Nightmare Before Christmas mani is AMAZING!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized that a big part of the reason the whole situation was upsetting me was that I felt so powerless, even over a relatively small amount of money.  Sure, it's only "fluff" money for a luxury and not money siphoned from the grocery fund, but it's my money.
It's _your_ money.  If someone came into your house and stole that money, you'd feel invaded and victimised.   And you'd be PISSED OFF.  It does matter.  Money is money and it's your money.  You didn't give it to bondi out of the goodness of your heart.

One of the things that really bugs me when when I see people write, _it's only polish_, _it's just 30 bucks_.  No it's not.  It's goods you never received and somebody has had your money interest-free for two months and you've got nothing to show for it.  If someone picked your pocket, stole your purse or hell, even if you lost it through your own negligence, you're still going to feel it and be pissed about it.

It's not _just polish_ and it's not _just 30 bucks_.  It's _your money_ and they have no right to keep it if they don't deliver on their promise.  At this point they should be voluntarily refunding EVERYONE'S money.  It's the ethical thing to do.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow that is sooo pretty! I love it!  I have never tried BL!  Due to the price point but discounts are always nice!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So USPS just left and looky what I got:

Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi: 




FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.
I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So USPS just left and looky what I got:

Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi: 




FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.
I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages. they're so prettyyyyy &lt;3_&lt;3

funny aside, BEFORE this train wreck, i was showing bondi to another nail polish loving friend of mine (who thankfully did not even consider joining, i feel bad enough for roping two people in) but the first thing she said was that the style of their bottles seemed like a Butter London rip off.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im excited for my first Bondi experience. Im so glad this new thread was started! too much drama and negativity in the other thread. I guess the bottom line is not to mess with a women &amp; her polishes...lol! *I have 7 train, my Exs heart, &amp; horney mistress hopefully on its way soon.* I do feel sorry for Richard &amp; his team- they are scrambling to make things right with their customers. The thread will be rainbows and unicorns once everyone receives their pretty new colors- All will be forgotten &amp; happy swatches will be everywhere



.
Horny Mistress is the only polish I use on my toes anymore! I like all kinds of crazy colors on my fingers but apparently only that red will do for pedis because every time I've switched it out the last couple months I can't wait to take it off and go back to HM. Hope you love it too!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

BL has some fantastic colors. Its sad to see Bondi is not giving anyone real answers.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So USPS just left and looky what I got:

Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi: 




FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.
I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages. 
Auuuuugh Butters. Be still, my heart.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Funny how everyone had similar moments of mental checks. It wasn't a red flag but for me the first annoyance was having to come here for updates and the excuse of spam for not reaching out to their subscribers with pertinent information. After we questioned why such a small number of supposed people marked them as spam when so many more would benefit they just avoided that discussion and started the mass emailing. Then the julep thing annoyed me because it confirmed to me that the Canada thing wasn't a one time move where they lacked the professionalism I expected. Sure it worked and it was their method but not one I cared for, especially one in a company that gives net profits to charity. At this point though I went from cautious but no red flags to honestly wondering if I need to grab my money and run before the quiet ends


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That Julep thing was what really raised my eyebrows.  Even putting aside the tackiness of the phrase used for the code, until a company has a track record, they don't have any right to call anyone else out for anything, at least in my eyes.  One month is not a record.  This whole thing has really made me start to wonder what *really* happened with Glossybox.  I'm not a GB fan and do not give them any benefit of the doubt on anything, but I do have to consider the fact that the only reason we even know about Bondi is because of that Dallas Shaw box.  This is making me ponder if maybe the issues were not exclusively due to DS's people freaking out -- or if maybe they had a valid reason to do so. 
I never thought of that.  Excellent point.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's _your_ money.  If someone came into your house and stole that money, you'd feel invaded and victimised.   And you'd be PISSED OFF.  It does matter.  Money is money and it's your money.  You didn't give it to bondi out of the goodness of your heart.

One of the things that really bugs me when when I see people write, _it's only polish_, _it's just 30 bucks_.  No it's not.  It's goods you never received and somebody has had your money interest-free for two months and you've got nothing to show for it.  If someone picked your pocket, stole your purse or hell, even if you lost it through your own negligence, you're still going to feel it and be pissed about it.

It's not _just polish_ and *it's not just 30 bucks*.  It's _your money_ and they have no right to keep it if they don't deliver on their promise.  At this point they should be voluntarily refunding EVERYONE'S money.  It's the ethical thing to do.
I think I want to zero in on the "it's just thirty bucks" argument for a minute (not arguing with you *at all*, DonnaD!  Quite the opposite: I'm trying to add another argument to your arsenal!).  Let's say they have 7,000 subscribers.  $20 (because that's the single-box cost I'm seeing on the subscription page) times 7,000 equals $140,000.  Suddenly, it doesn't look like "just twenty bucks," especially since there are supposedly at least twice that many subscribers, many of whom ordered additional boxes or subscribed for multiple months.  I would not be surprised to find out that we're talking about a half million dollars -- or more -- here.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looking forward to reading more today.  It's so entertaining!  I also have a horrible urge to go buy some new Butter London polishes.
Oh, you read my mind!  I was just thinking a new Butter London would such a great treat for myself


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...the only reason we even know about Bondi is because of that Dallas Shaw box.  This is making me ponder if maybe the issues were not exclusively due to DS's people freaking out -- or if maybe they had a valid reason to do so.  

I don't know much about the GB thing -- did DS's people ever release a statement, or did subscribers just receive a statement from Bondi explaining the situation from their perspective? Did GB ever release anything?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I want to zero in on the "it's just thirty bucks" argument for a minute (not arguing with you *at all*, DonnaD!  Quite the opposite: I'm trying to add another argument to your arsenal!).  Let's say they have 7,000 subscribers.  $20 (because that's the single-box cost I'm seeing on the subscription page) times 7,000 equals $140,000.  Suddenly, it doesn't look like "just twenty bucks," especially since there are supposedly at least twice that many subscribers, many of whom ordered additional boxes or subscribed for multiple months.  I would not be surprised to find out that we're talking about a half million dollars -- or more -- here.
I had the same thought process when I was thinking "it's just a dollar" if I don't get a box. Yeah it's just my dollar, but if there's a lot of dollars involved, then it's really more than the principle of *just* a dollar we're talking about.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know much about the GB thing -- did DS's people ever release a statement, or did subscribers just receive a statement from Bondi explaining the situation from their perspective? Did GB ever release anything?
Not that I have seen only Bondi by the looks of it. I will do more research.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like Dallas Shaw still did the Glossy Box.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

My 'consolation prize' nail mail came in yesterday -- my long awaited but only ordered last week (and shipped from Austin, TX):





Eighteen swaggy little Floss Gloss polishes -- Partybruise, Dinge, Neon Nacho, Tan Lines, BritBrit2000...so much more than a consolation prize, really. Also, I received my SquareHue billing notice, as usual, like clockwork, this morning. Life goes on.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is her statement I got from her blog.

I would like to share a small change in the collaboration with my followers, fans and friends. ​ When the  nail company we originally planned to include defaulted on their plan to provide the polish, we decided to replace  it with a different product on my love list (one that has also been personally chosen by me and which I feel confident that youâ€™ll enjoy).​  ​  ​ I apologize for any confusion this caused subscribers and I thank you for the amazing faith you always placed in me and my brand.​


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ..."defaulted on their plan to provide the polish"...

And, correct me if I'm wrong -- were some of the DS/GB collab. colours repurposed for the Oct/Nov/Dec/whatever colour selection as well?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay I decided to email them and follow up on my cancellation - getting September and voucher order refunded. I am not waiting to see what happens and honestly at this point would rather not have to worry even if I am sad that I won't get the polishes I was excited for.

As soon as I see that I'll feel so much better


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And, correct me if I'm wrong -- were some of the DS/GB collab. colours repurposed for the Oct/Nov/Dec/whatever colour selection as well?
Yeah, I remember Richard saying they were going to be rereleased in normal Bondi packaging, but I don't even remember what colors they were.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And, correct me if I'm wrong -- were some of the DS/GB collab. colours repurposed for the Oct/Nov/Dec/whatever colour selection as well?
I can looking into it. One second.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I want to zero in on the "it's just thirty bucks" argument for a minute (not arguing with you *at all*, DonnaD!  Quite the opposite: I'm trying to add another argument to your arsenal!).  Let's say they have 7,000 subscribers.  $20 (because that's the single-box cost I'm seeing on the subscription page) times 7,000 equals $140,000.  Suddenly, it doesn't look like "just twenty bucks," especially since there are supposedly at least twice that many subscribers, many of whom ordered additional boxes or subscribed for multiple months.  I would not be surprised to find out that we're talking about a half million dollars -- or more -- here.
I wrote about that already.  I'mma gonna post it here again since there are so many posts, you might have missed it.

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, that did give me a chuckle.

Here's the thing, as I said before, most small/new-ish companies do not have an endless flow of liquid assets.  In the following dissertation, in which my husband did the math, I'm going with average numbers here...not exact.  Spitballing the numbers as my husband calls it...

A small company with low cash reserves, which is not unusual, will go under in a heartbeat when they're looking at say, a 20% returns rate.  Simple economics...33% is a decent gross profit margin.  If they have 15,000 boxes at $20.00 a box, they have $300,000 in retail inventory.  That inventory costs them approx. $200,000 to buy leaving a gross profit of $100,000.  However, if 20% of sales have to be refunded, you're talking $60,000 in refunds leaving them $40,000 in gross profit.  So if 12,000 boxes shipped because 3000 were refunded, shipping costs at $2 a box is $24,000 leaving them $16,000 in gross profit.  

At a pack rate of one box per 3 minutes, it would take 750 man hours at minimum wage of $8.50 would cost $6,500 just to pack the boxes leaving $9,500 in gross profit.  Assuming they packed 15,000 boxes, they would need approx. 2000 sq. ft of storage stacked 5 ft high.  Which in New York City at minimum probably costs $4000 leaving $5000 in gross profit. Miscellaneous expenses:  licensing, phone, internet, electric, etc., $1000 = $4000 in gross profit.  If the original $200,000 was borrowed on a business credit line carried for 30 days, they'd have about $3000 in credit expense leaving them $1000 in gross profit. 

They end up paying 5 people minimum wage and are now sitting on $60,000 of financed inventory, costing them roughly $750 a month just to have it in their building...and *they now have no money*.  And chances are the didn't pay themselves minimum wage, storage in NYC is way more than $4000 and most likely their creditor is not fully paid off.

Who's gonna get a refund now?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are the polishes that were to go into the Glossybox.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Cutie bottle by the way.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is her statement I got from her blog.

I would like to share a small change in the collaboration with my followers, fans and friends. ​ When the  nail company we originally planned to include defaulted on their plan to provide the polish, we decided to replace  it with a different product on my love list (one that has also been personally chosen by me and which I feel confident that youâ€™ll enjoy).​  ​  ​ I apologize for any confusion this caused subscribers and I thank you for the amazing faith you always placed in me and my brand.​ Never mind my other post.  I need to read before I reply.

This is very, very interesting.  Yet another bondi lie?  They sure seem big on putting their own spin on things.

By the by, I'm awaiting my cease and desist letter from bondi for being a witch.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 26, 2013)

When I sat down and added things up, I realized that they owe me $63.31 worth of polish.  My patience and understanding ended right there.  I finally emailed them this morning asking (in a nice way) for them to explain WTF is going on or give me refund.  At this point, I'm a little nervous that I may not even get a response, but I will update you all if I do. 

I doubt I'll get an explanation, but if I can just get my money back, that would pay for almost 2/3 of the PopSugar Holiday Luxury box that will go on sale this week.  Gotta find a silver lining, right? !




 

Oh, and I'm headed over to the pharmacy to pick up my dog's medicine shortly, so if a couple of Essies from the Fall/Winter 2013 collection should find their way into my shopping basket, that might make me feel a little better!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here are the polishes that were to go into the Glossybox.
That looks like Haters Gonna Hate and My Ex's Heart...hmmm.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

And the pink might be Like a Lady...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

And  the gold glitter has never even been introduced.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 26, 2013)

No kidding. The glossybox polishes should have been finished already. Couldn't they have put those into new bottles or whatever and used those for September?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here are the polishes that were to go into the Glossybox.
Let play the match in game ready set go.

From left to right: the 3 one is strawberry Fields, last one I am sure is Midnight Mystery.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Forgive me, I don't know how to quote from other threads, but...from the September thread.









So, yep, definitely repurposed. And "Girl on Top" was for October.  They're going "into" production on a post dated September 21?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No kidding. The glossybox polishes should have been finished already. Couldn't they have put those into new bottles or whatever and used those for September?
I like to point out it is the same bottle just a fancier sticker.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Starting a new thread for October's subscriptions ... hope this does not cause confusion. Richard has already posted sneak peeks over on the September thread (not necessarily all for October, I believe):









Richard, could you post over here with their names?
This is from the thread.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like to point out it is the same bottle just a fancier sticker.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

@KalynLord LMAO


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here are the polishes that were to go into the Glossybox.
I'm thinking from left to right

Like A Lady  

Strawberry Fields maybe

Horny Mistress maybe

??

Haters

My Ex's Heart...it looks black to me, not blue or purple

So some (or all) of these are from the fall collection which they couldn't get even three months ago?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


You're a riot.  Also, you swear on your blog which makes me happy, no really, I have a major potty mouth myself. You're what us old folks call "a hot ticket."


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Only one had a label, but here's a close up for further colour matching...


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

And the other set.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, you read my mind!  I was just thinking a new Butter London would such a great treat for myself






Which is funny because I was in Ulta last night and they were doing a B2G1 with the freebie being select colors. I couldn't resist!

Meanwhile, still waiting for a response to my cancellation email. How long did the ladies who have received refunds have to wait for a response?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

And on a happy note, my Cult Cosmetic Black Box finally finished it's US tour and came home.  They claim "one and done" as in 1 coaters, also botanical and 900000-free.

The Joshua Tree does appear to be a 1 coater on a swatch stick and the blue is not far off.  I have no other colours resembling the blue or nude.  The black glitter reminds me of one of my china glazes though.  I have to say, I despise square top bottles as they never ever ever seem to line up with the bottle ever again after they're opened.  Rat bastards.  I'll do swatches and a blog post soon.

Edit:  the green stuff is Botanical Basecoat which they threw in for free with their first branded box.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Which is funny because I was in Ulta last night and they were doing a B2G1 with the freebie being select colors. I couldn't resist!

Meanwhile, still waiting for a response to my cancellation email. How long did the ladies who have received refunds have to wait for a response?
I got mine the same day within a few hours.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And on a happy note, my Cult Cosmetic Black Box finally finished it's US tour and came home.  They claim "one and done" as in 1 coaters, also botanical and 900000-free.

The Joshua Tree does appear to be a 1 coater on a swatch stick and the blue is not far off.  I have no other colours resembling the blue or nude.  The black glitter reminds me of one of my china glazes though.  I have to say, I despise square top bottles as they never ever ever seem to line up with the bottle ever again after their opened.  Rat bastards.  I'll do swatches and a blog post soon.





I wanted to get in on the Cult box, but my email chats with them were a little weird and I wasn't sure when they were launching their brand of polish, so I held off -- that nude polish is right up my alley, but I, too, dislike square tops. Not so much for the alignment, as I can't seem to curve my hands around them for nice swatch photos. 

I can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 26, 2013)

I canceled yesterday. I got my refund for the September and October boxes in my CC account today.

Several people have raved about SquareHue and I'm considering joining that.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Bondi Members,

I have toyed with the idea of posting here for sometime but have feared retalliation due to my past issues with Bondi. I feel posting in here may clear the air a bit.... I am not a subscriber of Bondi although I was at one point thinking about trying them out as I was hearing amazing things about the formulations and the longevity of the polishes as well of the amazing customer service. I was absolutly shocked when I saw a friend of mine that I had been talking to via online Beauty groups for almost a year being bulled on for asking simple questions about the delays of the sept box. I then because I have always known this women to be an amazing DRAMA FREE person decided that after she was banned and harassed by the CEO and his team of Bondi Girls to post in support of her with a new other girls. I have to say Richards responses have been very full of lies and I feel just because you say that you are transparent doesn't mean you really are. I too was harassed and cut down for my trying to back her up and support her .. I tried to talk to richard about what he had posted in the Bondi swap group about how he was so apologetic for his unprofessional behaviour that maybe it would go a lot further if he 1. Posted it on his Bondi page .. 2. sent the women he belittled and tore up and pretty much harassed and threatened to stick her with collections over her saying she had contacted her company for a chargeback. But no Richard decided he was too good for that and that he was too exhausted to even think about doing that.. Then a Group was made it was an Anti Bondi group so that people could freely post their concerns about the company and the CEO Richard. Richard then retaliated by Harassing a few more people and even went so far as claiming he called one girls Employer and told them the type of employee she really was and that she was an internet bully. We very fast proved that was false and that he gad infact lied about doing that .. then started to sick his fan girls onto anyone saying anything negative . I have nothing invested in Bondi and nor will I ever after his unexcusable behavior but I feel that Richard at this point should just own up to his mistakes and submit a very public apology as I feel this would prolly go a very long way with his now ex customers he has lost due to his ignorance. I also think he needs to hire someone that can take any and all social media and customer service away from him due to him not being able to take the bad feeback .


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* 


  I realized that a big part of the reason the whole situation was upsetting me was that I felt so powerless, even over a relatively small amount of money.  Sure, it's only "fluff" money for a luxury and not money siphoned from the grocery fund, but it's my money.

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's _your_ money.  If someone came into your house and stole that money, you'd feel invaded and victimised.   And you'd be PISSED OFF.  It does matter.  Money is money and it's your money.  You didn't give it to bondi out of the goodness of your heart.

One of the things that really bugs me when when I see people write, _it's only polish_, _it's just 30 bucks_.  No it's not.  It's goods you never received and somebody has had your money interest-free for two months and you've got nothing to show for it.  If someone picked your pocket, stole your purse or hell, even if you lost it through your own negligence, you're still going to feel it and be pissed about it.

It's not _just polish_ and it's not _just 30 bucks_.  It's _your money_ and they have no right to keep it if they don't deliver on their promise.  At this point they should be voluntarily refunding EVERYONE'S money.  It's the ethical thing to do.
Totally agree with you.  The main reason I quit the Bondi Swap Group on FB is that even the moderators -- who say "be nice, be nice" -- were slamming people who are requesting refunds, and I'm sure they're reading this too.  One gal said basically that if you're crying over $20 or $40 spent on polish, a luxury, then you're pathetic.  I typed out a reply to her asking if when she's at a cafe or restaurant and they overcharge her by $40, does she ask for her money back or just let it go?  Then I thought, aw the hell with it, I don't want to engage these people, and quit the group without posting it.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

So someone tell an old lady, how do you get text under your avatar?  I like to consider myself marginally bright but damned if I can figure it out.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, you read my mind!  I was just thinking a new Butter London would such a great treat for myself






Which is funny because I was in Ulta last night and they were doing a *B2G1* with the freebie being select colors. I couldn't resist!

Meanwhile, still waiting for a response to my cancellation email. How long did the ladies who have received refunds have to wait for a response?

Dang, now I have to go check that out.

I got a response an hour after sending my cancellation request.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And on a happy note, my Cult Cosmetic Black Box finally finished it's US tour and came home.  They claim "one and done" as in 1 coaters, also botanical and 900000-free.

The Joshua Tree does appear to be a 1 coater on a swatch stick and the blue is not far off.  I have no other colours resembling the blue or nude.  The black glitter reminds me of one of my china glazes though.  I have to say, I despise square top bottles as they never ever ever seem to line up with the bottle ever again after they're opened.  Rat bastards.  I'll do swatches and a blog post soon.

Edit:  the green stuff is Botanical Basecoat which they threw in for free with their first branded box.




I may check out this sub too. These colors are right up my alley.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally agree with you.  The main reason I quit the Bondi Swap Group on FB is that even the moderators -- who say "be nice, be nice" -- were slamming people who are requesting refunds, and I'm sure they're reading this too.  One gal said basically that if you're crying over $20 or $40 spent on polish, a luxury, then you're pathetic.  I typed out a reply to her asking if when she's at a cafe or restaurant and they overcharge her by $40, does she ask for her money back or just let it go?  Then I thought, aw the hell with it, I don't want to engage these people, and quit the group without posting it.
That's exactly why I quit.  I was also told that it was a fan page and if I didn't have a positive attitude towards Bondi then I didn't belong there.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So someone tell an old lady, how do you get text under your avatar?  I like to consider myself marginally bright but damned if I can figure it out.
@DonnaD profile --&gt; edit community profile --&gt; Custom User Title (should be the first line)


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So someone tell an old lady, how do you get text under your avatar?  I like to consider myself marginally bright but damned if I can figure it out.
If you're thinking of what I'm thinking of, you go to your profile and click on "Edit Community Profile". On the new page, type what you want to say under "*Custom User Title (with Some Html Tags)"*

I hope that makes sense. I haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Bondi Members,

I have toyed with the idea of posting here for sometime but have feared retalliation due to my past issues with Bondi. I feel posting in here may clear the air a bit.... I am not a subscriber of Bondi although I was at one point thinking about trying them out as I was hearing amazing things about the formulations and the longevity of the polishes as well of the amazing customer service. I was absolutly shocked when I saw a friend of mine that I had been talking to via online Beauty groups for almost a year being bulled on for asking simple questions about the delays of the sept box. I then because I have always known this women to be an amazing DRAMA FREE person decided that after she was banned and harassed by the CEO and his team of Bondi Girls to post in support of her with a new other girls. I have to say Richards responses have been very full of lies and I feel just because you say that you are transparent doesn't mean you really are. I too was harassed and cut down for my trying to back her up and support her .. I tried to talk to richard about what he had posted in the Bondi swap group about how he was so apologetic for his unprofessional behaviour that maybe it would go a lot further if he 1. Posted it on his Bondi page .. 2. sent the women he belittled and tore up and pretty much harassed and threatened to stick her with collections over her saying she had contacted her company for a chargeback. But no Richard decided he was too good for that and that he was too exhausted to even think about doing that.. Then a Group was made it was an Anti Bondi group so that people could freely post their concerns about the company and the CEO Richard. Richard then retaliated by Harassing a few more people and even went so far as claiming he called one girls Employer and told them the type of employee she really was and that she was an internet bully. We very fast proved that was false and that he gad infact lied about doing that .. then started to sick his fan girls onto anyone saying anything negative . I have nothing invested in Bondi and nor will I ever after his unexcusable behavior but I feel that Richard at this point should just own up to his mistakes and submit a very public apology as *I feel this would prolly go a very long way with his now ex customers* he has lost due to his ignorance. I also think he needs to hire someone that can take any and all social media and customer service away from him due to him not being able to take the bad feeback .
I totally agree with everything but this.  NOTHING would ever make me feel better about this company.  A screw up, yes.  Two screw-ups, maybe.  Lies, blaming, threatening, failure to time after time deliver on promises, no way in hell.

I am officially a Bondi Hater.  (Hi, I'm Donna and I hate Bondi!)


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD profile --&gt; edit community profile --&gt; Custom User Title (should be the first line)
You're such a nice girl...apparently you listen way better than my own lovely, pain in the ass daughter!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

How much does everyone want to bet that now a certain someone blames all the company's problems on people requesting refunds?

No takers... none????  :shockface:


----------



## OiiO (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So someone tell an old lady, how do you get text under your avatar?  I like to consider myself marginally bright but damned if I can figure it out.
Go to your profile, and then "Edit community profile", it's under Custom User Title  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I'm always late lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're such a nice girl...apparently you listen way better than my own lovely, pain in the ass daughter!
aw shucks


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

So sweet. You girls are so amazing. I love how you guys help each other out.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much does everyone want to bet that now a certain someone blames all the company's problems on people requesting refunds?

No takers... none????  :shockface:
Well, in September when he ran the Canadian-only promo with free boxes offered, he blamed a grand conspiracy of Canadians forcing people to cancel their subs...so yeah, I think you won't find any takers on this bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd up the ante that he now blames the awful people in this group for convincing everyone to get refunds...


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, in September when he ran the Canadian-only promo with free boxes offered, he blamed a grand conspiracy of Canadians forcing people to cancel their subs...so yeah, I think you won't find any takers on this bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd up the ante that he now blames the awful people in this group for convincing everyone to get refunds...
That would have been my group. We swap polishes. A lot of girls in that group is still with bondi. I think only 10 to 15 girls in the group asked for refunds.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

The problem happen when one girl wanted to know how long for the September box and she was not getting a real answer and decide to cancel with Bondi.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So USPS just left and looky what I got:

Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi: 




FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.
I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages. That is so gorgeous.  My town got a Ulta store finally and it opened two weeks ago.  Mr. Silver Nail thoughtfully gave me an Ulta gift card for my birthday that weekend, probably because I said PLEASE GIVE ME AN ULTA GIFT CARD FOR MY BIRTHDAY, and I took advantage of the B2G1 Butter London sale.  There were a limited number of shades that qualified for the free one, but the clerk was super and went and got more out of the back.  I got Pistol Pink and the Fire Duo as my two pays and then got Dodgy Barnett for free, plus 20% off everything with their grand opening sale.  I was a happy camper.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I've been watching all of this from the sidelines and honestly, I don't plan on subscribing or purchasing Bondi products. The way people have been treated for wanting answers is something I find appalling, especially as another indie business owner. Even though I've never used Bondi, I'm still a potential customer. And as a potential customer, I have been swayed away. Just my $0.02.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much does everyone want to bet that now a certain someone blames all the company's problems on people requesting refunds?

No takers... none????  :shockface:
Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, in September when he ran the Canadian-only promo with free boxes offered, he blamed a grand conspiracy of Canadians forcing people to cancel their subs...so yeah, I think you won't find any takers on this bet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd up the ante that he now blames the awful people in this group for convincing everyone to get refunds...
Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would have been my group. We swap polishes. A lot of girls in that group is still with bondi. I think only 10 to 15 girls in the group asked for refunds.

 
Oh, I guarantee that Bondi will blame us...his #1 fans probably blame us too.  Cuz you know, us evil ladies are all out to get some poor, beleaguered company only trying to do it's best and if we would just shut up, they'd have had it all figured out but we're distracting them from doing their best by insisting they write an email and answer questions and give refunds.  Now where have I heard that before...Oh yeah, from the #1 fans.

Bondi blames us, the fans blame us.  Apparently we are the only ones who want to hold Bondi accountable.  We're evil.  Evil I tell you!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I guarantee that Bondi will blame us...his #1 fans probably blame us too.  Cuz you know, us evil ladies are all out to get some poor, beleaguered company only trying to do it's best and if we would just shut up, they'd have had it all figured out but we're distracting them from doing their best by insisting they write an email and answer questions and give refunds.  Now where have I heard that before...Oh yeah, from the #1 fans.

Bondi blames us, the fans blame us.  Apparently we are the only ones who want to hold Bondi accountable.  We're evil.  Evil I tell you!



Bad girls *giggles*


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So USPS just left and looky what I got:

Here's a hint: it's NOT from Bondi: 




FYI - i got the full-size with the Ipsy discount, so the mini of The 444 is going on my trade list tomorrow, but I'll give you ladies first crack at it.
I think I'm done here. Will request cancellation if nothing on Monday. That's a full "business week" from date they said they mailed packages. I want this so bad...and the Ciate Advent calendar too but my husband is a big jerk and actually threatened to take away my credit cards while I sleep.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want this so bad...and the Ciate Advent calendar too but my husband is a big jerk and actually threatened to take away my credit cards while I sleep. 
My husband is awesome. When mine is not working he hands me his.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Donna, I think you should claim debilitating PTSD from this whole Bondi fiasco, and tell your husband the only thing that will cure you will be a large Butter London gift box.

"Hi, I'm Susan, and retail therapy works for me!"


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I think you should claim debilitating PTSD from this whole Bondi fiasco, and tell your husband the only thing that will cure you will be a large Butter London gift box.

"Hi, I'm Susan, and retail therapy works for me!"
He wouldn't believe me.  He knows me too well lol.  My recent haul of China Glaze on top of the 2 new acrylic display shelves, accompanied by the $80 Sally's trip, the $200 comforter set, and the $50 Dymo &amp; tape order (so I can label my swatch sticks all nice and neat) and who knows what all else I've recently bought, has brought him to his unhappy place lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> > Â  I want this so bad...and the Ciate Advent calendar too but my husband is a big jerk and actually threatened to take away my credit cards while I sleep.Â
> 
> 
> My husband is awesome. When mine is not working he hands me his.


 There are some advantages to being an alpha wife. We each get an "allowance" for personal stuff and no complaints. Works pretty well. Though after $600 if dental work for one if our cats this week, I will have to put most big (ETA: not "mist bug") purchases on hold for a while. I ordered this set BEFORE learning that 4 of his teeth had to be extracted!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 26, 2013)

> I just stared at the Ulta site for an hour going back and forth about placing an order AND I looked up a bazillion butter london swatches. Blogger swatches are so great! I have so much polish on the way but this is so tempting! No more polish Alicia! There will be more sales eventually! *closes ulta site*


 I have a confession! I ended up buying 3 BL's at the Ulta sale. All hail the queen, cuppa, &amp; fizzy pop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Bad girls *giggles*
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I guarantee that Bondi will blame us...his #1 fans probably blame us too.  Cuz you know, us evil ladies are all out to get some poor, beleaguered company only trying to do it's best and if we would just shut up, they'd have had it all figured out but we're distracting them from doing their best by insisting they write an email and answer questions and give refunds.  Now where have I heard that before...Oh yeah, from the #1 fans.

Bondi blames us, the fans blame us.  Apparently we are the only ones who want to hold Bondi accountable.  We're evil.  Evil I tell you!

 
Oh and I almost forgot...if they didn't have to take the time to send cease and desist letters on top of all of our other unreasonable demands, everyone would have gotten all of their polishes and gifts by now.  WE'RE KILLING THEIR COMPANY!   10-20-30 women, however many of us there are, are single-handedly destroying them!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are some advantages to being an alpha wife. We each get an "allowance" for personal stuff and no complaints. Works pretty well.

Though after $600 if dental work for one if our cats this week, I will have to put most big (ETA: not "mist bug") purchases on hold for a while. I ordered this set BEFORE learning that 4 of his teeth had to be extracted!
Oh honey, based on what you know of me here, do you really think I'm not an "alpha wife?"  Hahaha!  My poor husband.  The fact that he didn't take them away from me pretty much qualifies him for sainthood.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> That is so gorgeous.Â  My town got a Ulta store finally and it opened two weeks ago.Â  Mr. Silver Nail thoughtfully gave me an Ulta gift card for my birthday that weekend, probably because I said PLEASE GIVE ME AN ULTA GIFT CARD FOR MY BIRTHDAY, and I took advantage of the B2G1 Butter London sale.Â  There were a limited number of shades that qualified for the free one, but the clerk was super and went and got more out of the back.Â  I got Pistol Pink and the Fire Duo as my two pays and then got Dodgy Barnett for free, plus 20% off everything with their grand opening sale.Â  I was a happy camper.


 I had a 20% of coupon as well. Plus I'm a platinum rewards member so I received 3x bonus points! I picked up 6 Butter Londons!


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

My hubby couldn't take my card from me if he wanted to, I have the number memorised from so much online shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On the plus side, I'm 99% done my xmas shopping for the year!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and I almost forgot...if they didn't have to take the time to send cease and desist letters on top of all of our other unreasonable demands, everyone would have gotten all of their polishes and gifts by now.  WE'RE KILLING THEIR COMPANY!   10-20-30 women, however many of us there are, are single-handedly destroying them!
The thing is that I don't want to destroy a company.  I know there are probably honest people in their employ and I don't want to see anyone lose their job.  I want them to fulfill the orders and tell the truth about what's happening.  I want the women who have sunk so much money into this venture to get what they paid for.  I'm sad that this looks like it probably won't happen.  Richard's name is mud now in the beauty industry and I can't see anyone dealing with him again on any future business endeavors.

FWIW, I called and checked and their kiosk at the Garden State Mall is still open, so they haven't completely dropped off the face of the Earth.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thing is that I don't want to destroy a company.  I know there are probably honest people in their employ and I don't want to see anyone lose their job.  I want them to fulfill the orders and tell the truth about what's happening.  I want the women who have sunk so much money into this venture to get what they paid for.  I'm sad that this looks like it probably won't happen.  Richard's name is mud now in the beauty industry and I can't see anyone dealing with him again on any future business endeavors.

FWIW, I called and checked and their kiosk at the Garden State Mall is still open, so they haven't completely dropped off the face of the Earth.
Nobody wants to destroy them  I believe everyone here just wants them to send people their stuff so they can be all excited and happy.  I've said before, this is one of those times when I actually want to be proven wrong.

WE did not do this to them.  _They_ did it to themselves and the sarcasm of saying we will be blamed for this is, unfortunately,  what many people and Bondi will believe.  We're all just impatient drama queens all up in here, dontchaknow.  We're the bad guys wishing ill on Bondi.  We want to point and laugh and tell everyone we were right.

Yeah.  No.  Nobody wants to see Bondi fail...it's just that it's hard to ignore that they are failing and taking all of their customers down with them.  It's sad to see so many people hanging on watching the Titanic go down.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My hubby couldn't take my card from me if he wanted to, I have the number memorised from so much online shopping*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On the plus side, I'm 99% done my xmas shopping for the year!
Same here! But I don't think he'd ever take the card away from me, since he actually helps me pick things out.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually want to see them make it. I just don't want to see people being Glymmed like I was.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't want Bondi to fail. I want my polishes. I love the Bondi polishes have already. I want Richard and his team to do well I never wish ill on anyone.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

I ordered six butter Londons. I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I ordered six butter Londons. I just couldn't help myself!


 Which ones did you get? I am about to head out to Ulta.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Same here -- I am still hopeful, somewhere in my doom-and-gloom brain, that Bondi turns it around.  It's why I've asked to suspend my account and charges until further notice, not outright cancel...I'm leaving that door open. I will be VERY wary of starting back up with (and, honestly, incredibly unlikely to resume service with) Bondi, and a lot of it swings on what happens in the next week or whatever the equivalent of the week is in Bondi communication time.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

All hail the queen, Rosie Lee, Wallis, bluesy, dodgey Barnett, and one more I can't remember the name and I'm not at my computer to look it up, but it's another more neutral color.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 26, 2013)

I just want my polish!!! They obviously have no polish or else, for the love of Buddha, someone would have their box. Or a picture. Guess I'm also losing my patience. I didn't want to. I just wanted the pretties. I'm also very sad because Strawberry Fields is my absolute favorite nail polish and I highly doubt I'll ever be able to get my hands on another bottle. Just a bummer.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Oh honey, based on what you know of me here, do you really think I'm not an "alpha wife?" Â Hahaha! Â My poor husband. Â The fact that he didn't take them away from me pretty much qualifies him for sainthood.


 Donna, I must admit that I cannot imagine any instance in which you aren't the "alpha whatever the f!*k you want to be." One of your posts reminded me that I had to check on the new duvet cover that's in the dryer and find my labeler so I can swatch my new polishes. Are you sure you don't have a (much!) younger, long-lost twin?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

After much redialing with no answer at the Teterboro post office shipping facility, I finally just called the universal post office phone number.  I spoke to a lovely woman who guffawed aloud when she heard me say that 15000 boxes were sitting in one of their facilities unscanned.  She ran my gift box tracking number and told me a label was created and that's all she can tell.  She also told me that while it's true that in an order that big, some boxes might have missed scanning, there is 0% chance that all of boxes would not have been scanned.  She further stated that no post office, including the non-commercial shipping facility, would be able to hold onto that large of a shipment without moving it do to space constraints with thousands (if not millions) of other packages having to move in and out of such a facility.  I was also given a consumer affairs number that I will call on Monday.

So yeah, they lied.  It is my belief that no boxes have left Bondi's possession.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 26, 2013)

I just noticed that Richard's personal Facebook account is no longer active.  Seems very strange for someone with such a loud voice and a big ego to now only post under the company name.  Also, I saw on his Twitter from the other day that his assistant cleaned up his Twitter account and either removed "offensive" posts (that he made) or re-wrote them.  I wonder if he does have a lawyer or something who told him to lay low?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed that Richard's personal Facebook account is no longer active.  Seems very strange for someone with such a loud voice and a big ego to now only post under the company name.  Also, I saw on his Twitter from the other day that his assistant cleaned up his Twitter account and either removed "offensive" posts (that he made) or re-wrote them.  I wonder if he does have a lawyer or something who told him to lay low?
Yes his personal facebook is still active. I'm not going to post it here but I am most definitely staring at it right now. Lets not spread misinformation.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After much redialing with no answer at the Teterboro post office shipping facility, I finally just called the universal post office phone number.  I spoke to a lovely woman who guffawed aloud when she heard me say that 15000 boxes were sitting in one of their facilities unscanned.  She ran my gift box tracking number and told me a label was created and that's all she can tell.  She also told me that while it's true that in an order that big, some boxes might have missed scanning, there is 0% chance that all of boxes would not have been scanned.  She further stated that no post office, including the non-commercial shipping facility, would be able to hold onto that large of a shipment without moving it do to space constraints with thousands (if not millions) of other packages having to move in and out of such a facility.  I was also given a consumer affairs number that I will call on Monday.

So yeah, they lied.  It is my belief that no boxes have left Bondi's possession.
As much as I was fairly certain that no boxes have been sent out, I still held onto a little glimmer of hope that some had.  I've moved past the anger I had towards Bondi once I got my refund and seeing this just makes me sad.  More power to the people who still think they will see their boxes soon, but I honestly don't know how they can dig themselves out of the hole they have made for themselves.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes his personal facebook is still active. I'm not going to post it here but I am most definitely staring at it right now. Lets not spread misinformation.
I'm not trying to spread any misinformation.  That's what I see.  Maybe you have a cache that's still showing, or maybe there is some reason why it's hidden from me, but it definitely is not showing up on my site.  Also, if you go to the Bondi Swap Group, where he used to be a member (b/c he posted) and search there, I don't see him there either.   Anyway, neither here nor there as the official Bondi still has a page, but still odd..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not trying to spread any misinformation.  That's what I see.  Maybe you have a cache that's still showing, or maybe there is some reason why it's hidden from me, but it definitely is not showing up on my site.  Also, if you go to the Bondi Swap Group, where he used to be a member (b/c he posted) and search there, I don't see him there either.   Anyway, neither here nor there as the official Bondi still has a page, but still odd..  

His Facebook is still active and he is still listed in the Bondi Swap Group, I'm looking at the Group right now




. Sometimes Facebook can just be goofy! I've had times where I can't see certain friends in my friend list, but then they pop up later.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not trying to spread any misinformation.  That's what I see.  Maybe you have a cache that's still showing, or maybe there is some reason why it's hidden from me, but it definitely is not showing up on my site.  Also, if you go to the Bondi Swap Group, where he used to be a member (b/c he posted) and search there, I don't see him there either.   Anyway, neither here nor there as the official Bondi still has a page, but still odd..  
No. I know how to access caches and it is not a cache. His URL is the same exact URL I looked at last week.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
His Facebook is still active and he is still listed in the Bondi Swap Group, I'm looking at the Group right now



. Sometimes Facebook can just be goofy! I've had times where I can't see certain friends in my friend list, but then they pop up later.
Thanks, Cookie. So weird!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I'm not trying to spread any misinformation. Â That's what I see. Â Maybe you have a cache that's still showing, or maybe there is some reason why it's hidden from me, but it definitely is not showing up on my site. Â Also, if you go to the Bondi Swap Group, where he used to be a member (b/c he posted) and search there, I don't see him there either. Â  Anyway, neither here nor there as the official Bondi still has a page, but still odd.. Â


 I can still see his page and tag him in the swap group. Could he have you blocked? If his account was deactivated, none of us would see him, the pages don't cache like that, when someone's gone, they're gone.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes his personal facebook is still active. I'm not going to post it here but I am most definitely staring at it right now. Lets not spread misinformation.
I'm not trying to spread any misinformation.  That's what I see.  Maybe you have a cache that's still showing, or maybe there is some reason why it's hidden from me, but it definitely is not showing up on my site.  Also, if you go to the Bondi Swap Group, where he used to be a member (b/c he posted) and search there, I don't see him there either.   Anyway, neither here nor there as the official Bondi still has a page, but still odd..  


If other people are able to see his posts but you're unable to then it means he has you blocked. On the upside to that, he also can't see your profile or posts.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> So yeah, they lied. Â It is my belief that no boxes have left Bondi's possession.


 Maybe they needed $$ to pay the mailing charges and didn't get enough thru the $1 box promo?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He wouldn't believe me.  He knows me too well lol.  My recent haul of China Glaze on top of the 2 new acrylic display shelves, accompanied by the $80 Sally's trip, the $200 comforter set, and the $50 Dymo &amp; tape order (*so I can label my swatch sticks all nice and neat*) and who knows what all else I've recently bought, has brought him to his unhappy place lol.
Gah! What the heck...brilliant! I have one of those and I've just been printing them on 1 x 4 labels and trimming them to fit. But then everytime I get a new polish (honestly...way too often), I'm too lazy to make the labels and I have a bunch of unlabeled swatch sticks that I end up trying to figure out what color is what.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, its been 24 hours since we were supposed to get our email.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, its been 24 hours since we were supposed to get our email.

Looking at his profile: _*Last Online: 1 day, 4 hours ago*_. So roughly (as of this post) 28 hours ago.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know what his personal facebook is so I can't saying anything about it.  I don't want to know.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe they needed $$ to pay the mailing charges and didn't get enough thru the $1 box promo?
People have been asking them to post pictures and swatches of the new polishes and they haven't done that.  That would have gone a long way to reassure people that things were moving, even if they were behind.  There's no physical evidence of the polishes and that's why people don't believe boxes are ready to go.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! What the heck...brilliant! I have one of those and I've just been printing them on 1 x 4 labels and trimming them to fit. But then everytime I get a new polish (honestly...way too often), I'm too lazy to make the labels and I have a bunch of unlabeled swatch sticks that I end up trying to figure out what color is what.
I actually saw it on someone's blog...don't ask me who.  I read so many blogs...some only once...and my memory sucks at the best of times.  My husband says it's a good thing I don't lie because I would never be able to keep my story straight.  I can't remember what I said 10 minutes ago.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 'consolation prize' nail mail came in yesterday -- my long awaited but only ordered last week (and shipped from Austin, TX):





Eighteen swaggy little Floss Gloss polishes -- Partybruise, Dinge, Neon Nacho, Tan Lines, BritBrit2000...so much more than a consolation prize, really. Also, I received my SquareHue billing notice, as usual, like clockwork, this morning. Life goes on.
Never heard of that brand, but they look pretty!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Looking at his profile: _*Last Online: 1 day, 4 hours ago*_. So roughly (as of this post) 28 hours ago.


 But the last time he posted, which was the post about sending the email within 24 hours, was 2 days 1 hour ago (as of this post).


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a confession! I ended up buying 3 BL's at the Ulta sale. All hail the queen, cuppa, &amp; fizzy pop.





Noooo Jessica! Well now I might have to buy three because you did lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> But the last time he posted, which was the post about sending the email within 24 hours, was 2 days 1 hour ago (as of this post).


 Exactly!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Never heard of that brand, but they look pretty!
They're a BB sampling/shop item. REAALLLY expensive if you measure by volume $8 for 5mL. I don't know if she got some epic discount or what XD http://www.birchbox.com/shop/floss-gloss-nail-polish


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People have been asking them to post pictures and swatches of the new polishes and they haven't done that.  That would have gone a long way to reassure people that things were moving, even if they were behind.  There's no physical evidence of the polishes and that's why people don't believe boxes are ready to go.
For real, as I have said from the beginning, if they had said the polish was late, held up, never becoming available...whatever...people would have rolled with it.  There are plenty of ladies who really love and want the polish regardless of whether or not they like Richard.  There are plenty of ladies who are still being patient and I'm betting they'd have stayed patient if he hadn't printed a bunch of bogus labels and TOLD THE EFFING TRUTH from the get-go.  The truth will set you free as they say.

Because they printed labels knowing they had no gifts to send or the postage with which to send them, because they further printed more bogus labels for the Sept box, because they have never satisfactorily answered any questions and finally, because they are pretty much totally off the radar now...I haven't even seen him lurking here...my true belief is we'll see the disappearance of Bondi within 10 business days.  The lies and deception are now totally transparent, (hey!  there's the famous Bondi transparency!  FINALLY!) my own dearly held hope for all the ladies in waiting is completely gone.

They'll be gone before a fortnight.  Seriously people, do what you can to get your refunds NOW.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're a BB sampling/shop item. REAALLLY expensive if you measure by volume $8 for 5mL. I don't know if she got some epic discount or what XD http://www.birchbox.com/shop/floss-gloss-nail-polish
Thanks for the info! I'm not sure how I've never seen/noticed them in the birchbox shop... That is a bit pricey, but I may just have to add one or two to my "things I want to try with my BB points" list!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 26, 2013)

> Noooo Jessica! Well now I might have to buy three because you did lol


 Lol. I couldn't resist. Haven't bought any nail polish since my Julep upgrade last month!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I canceled yesterday. I got my refund for the September and October boxes in my CC account today.

Several people have raved about SquareHue and I'm considering joining that.
 I agree with many of the other ladies on here about Sqaurehue - they bill and ship on time and I'm generally happy with the polishes. November will be my fourth month with them (as I signed up as soon as Canada memberships were opened in August). I've also got some reviews on my blog.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

I like SquareHue but my account is currently on hold and has been since May. So no June, July, August, September or October box for me. I don't think I'll sign back up for a while. I have way too many polishes right now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like SquareHue but my account is currently on hold and has been since May. So no June, July, August, September or October box for me. I don't think I'll sign back up for a while. I have way too many polishes right now.
that's a big reason i haven't signed up for any nail polish subs full time right now, aside for when they do deals occasionally. most of the polishes i currently own have only been  used once, if that LOL.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

I could not care less about his personal FB page.  As I've said, I quit the Bondi Swap Group where only fuzzy puppies and unicorns farting glitter were allowed.  On BNY's official FB page, direct answers to short, simple questions are glaring by their absence.

I did not and do not want the company to fail.  I've liked their polishes I've tried and I really wanted the Sept. &amp; Oct. colors I picked out, no "buyer's remorse" from merely having second thoughts or changing my mind about which polishes I wanted.  My personal opinion only is that we as consumers have been lied to repeatedly, so many times that I've literally lost count.  I don't think they have the new colors.  I think those boxes are empty.  I think tracking numbers were generated and entered in the USPS site but that shipping has not occurred.  I won't tell anybody to request a refund but boy howdy am I glad I did yesterday and didn't wait any longer.

If and when the dust settles and the truth all comes out, it will be interesting to say the least.  If they had just said, "Well, we thought our manufacturer would have the new colors by X date but they didn't.  We are so sorry." then I would have suspended my subscription account temporarily instead of canceling it outright.  I would have wanted my charges reversed but wouldn't have been upset about it.

I nominate alpha b!tch Donna (and I mean that in the most envious way possible) for the Clairvoyant Consumer Award for first mentioning "train wreck" in regards to this whole situation.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 26, 2013)

I also just want to chime in. After following this thread quite frequently (in between marking, readings for school, grocery shopping and the like) I see this as a very respectful discussion, which, in the nail community, (especially on FB) is not always the case. I was a initial subscriber and received two boxes in August of the summer colours. I actually skipped when the September window came around, as I had a ton of other polish coming in (Julep, Squarehue, Llarowe, Nail polish Canada, swaps, etc. etc. etc.) and hit my polish wall for the month (is there such a thing?) Anyhow, this was before the delay email came, and when that came I thought that since I already skipped, I would just wait till October and make a decision then.

But I was dismayed by the way some of the ladies were being spoken to by the company and just got a bad feeling about the whole thing, so I ended up cancelling back in September. I'm kind of glad that I did, as there seems to be a lot of issues now that aren't being addressed. I do hope that you ladies are either able to get your boxes or a refund, whichever you choose.

BTW, just to be completely honest, I am a fangirl in a way...but not of Bondi, of @TheSilverNail. I read your blog ALL THE TIME, you are fab! And your blog was one of the reasons I became interested in Squarehue and then subbed to them when they started shipping to Canada.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not care less about his personal FB page.  As I've said, I quit the Bondi Swap Group where only fuzzy puppies and unicorns farting glitter were allowed.  On BNY's official FB page, direct answers to short, simple questions are glaring by their absence.

I did not and do not want the company to fail.  I've liked their polishes I've tried and I really wanted the Sept. &amp; Oct. colors I picked out, no "buyer's remorse" from merely having second thoughts or changing my mind about which polishes I wanted.  My personal opinion only is that we as consumers have been lied to repeatedly, so many times that I've literally lost count.  I don't think they have the new colors.  I think those boxes are empty.  I think tracking numbers were generated and entered in the USPS site but that shipping has not occurred.  I won't tell anybody to request a refund but boy howdy am I glad I did yesterday and didn't wait any longer.

If and when the dust settles and the truth all comes out, it will be interesting to say the least.  If they had just said, "Well, we thought our manufacturer would have the new colors by X date but they didn't.  We are so sorry." then I would have suspended my subscription account temporarily instead of canceling it outright.  I would have wanted my charges reversed but wouldn't have been upset about it.

I nominate alpha b!tch Donna (and I mean that in the most envious way possible) for the Clairvoyant Consumer Award for first mentioning "train wreck" in regards to this whole situation.
Unicorns do not fart glitter.  They fart candy corn. 




  Geez.





And I'm good with being Alpha witch.  All of my friends know that when they need defending,  all they gotta do is call.  I'm well-spoken, can think on my feet and always have a valid argument...I'm also tenacious as many of you may already know.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

> Unicorns do not fart glitter. Â They fart candy corn.Â :icon_roll Â Â Geez.
> 
> And I'm good with being Alpha witch. Â All of my friends know that when they need defending, Â all they gotta do is call. Â I'm well-spoken, can think on my feet and always have a valid argument...I'm also tenacious as many of you may already know.


 Who you gonna call.....;-)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Margo, you just made my day.  I mean that completely.  Wow.  Thank you.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 26, 2013)

> I just want my polish!!! They obviously have no polish or else, for the love of Buddha, someone would have their box. Or a picture. Guess I'm also losing my patience. I didn't want to. I just wanted the pretties. I'm also very sad because Strawberry Fields is my absolute favorite nail polish and I highly doubt I'll ever be able to get my hands on another bottle. Just a bummer.


 I have a bottle I'll never use. No way I personally want to wear a Bondi polish after all this. Email me at polishjinx at gmail dot com and ill be happy to toss my boylttle in themail for you.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Not for nothing, I recently thought about that whole brouhaha on fb wherein Richard refused to refund someone with a 3-month sub whose first box would have been the September box so she hadn't yet ever received anything from them.  If I recall, she eventually said she was going to seek a charge back and he then threatened her that he would report her to a collections agency or some such nonsense.  He behaved like an over-tired 3 year old who didn't get a second freeze pop.  There was much sarcasm and I think even name-calling on his part.

  At this point I've decided I no longer want any of my Bondi polishes and I don't feel comfortable putting them in the swap box....not that I have many.   Please pm me with your name and address if you want any of the following:  First come, first serve.  I'm going to the PO on Tuesday.  I don't want these in my house anymore.   There'll all spoken for now. 
Fool's

Strawberry Fields

Blue Skies

Fucshia-istic

Limelight


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a confession! I ended up buying 3 BL's at the Ulta sale. All hail the queen, cuppa, &amp; fizzy pop.




Great colors!  I picked up Fizzy Pop and put it back about three times, trying to decide on my one free one.  Got Dodgy Barnett instead but will prolly go back and see if they have any Fizzy Pop left.  Saying the name of it makes me smile!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unicorns do not fart glitter.  They fart candy corn. 



  Geez.




YOUR unicorns fart candy corn.  MY unicorns fart glitter, which is good 'cause I don't even like candy corn.  I'm still looking for the elusive dark unicorn that farts Dove Chocolates.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Margo, you just made my day.  I mean that completely.  Wow.  Thank you.

I'm so glad!



 You deserve it! I just remember I googled 'Sqaurehue Reviews' one day, and your blog popped up, and as I was reading your posts I was thinking that it was really well-written, entertaining and honest, with great pictures of swatches so was like 'I need to subscribe to this!"  I added in my email to get notified of new posts.

I know sometimes when I blog I think "does anyone actually care?" so when I saw you were posting in this forum I thought I'd say hello and let you know and keep up the good work!


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you guys used the 20% off and gotten it to work?  Because I just added 3 polishes to my cart and tried the promo and they all say "Excluded from coupons", so the code doesn't work at all.

I got it to work last night before I went to bed. 
I think there are 2 kinds of 20% off coupons right now. Earlier in the week, I got a personalized one-time only coupon that worked on pretty much everything. The code had letters and numbers in it, IIR. This morning, I got a "generic" 6 number code coupon that looks like the typical exclusions apply. Yep, I heard this too. Mine came in an email that said, 'because you're a great customer', or something like that. That one works on anything. 
Aw, bummer. I guess I'm not a good enough Ulta customer, I didn't get a personalized code :/


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi folks. So I wanted to clear the air over a few things. I've been keeping quiet on the matter until I could get some clarification from Director.

We have had several complaints about some of the posts made. Other mods or I've validated the majority of those posts where there were complaints. So long as you don't attack each other - directly or indirectly - you're free to post what you want about Bondi. Only rules are you have to follow the main Terms of Service and if a post does violate that then you'll hear from one of us but if you have any questions about any of my moderators have said to you please feel free to PM me or email me (@makeuptalk.com).

The C&amp;D shared will remain up because Richard himself has told people that he had issued a C&amp;D to Polish Jinx so by him making that public himself then the letter is no longer private and confidential. While we do ask that fights from other sites not be dragged onto MUT if screencaps are shared that directly affect MUT or it's members you are allowed to share it. The thing is you have to block out the names and images from people if it's not Richard or yourself due to privacy concerns.

We will not censor legitimate complaints and concerns about Bondi even if Bondi is an advertiser. Just leave the name calling, mud throwing and personal attacks off the forums and you're good to go.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> We will not censor legitimate complaints and concerns about Bondi even if Bondi is an advertiser.


 Zadi - this point that I copied from your post is something I've been wondering about. However the Bondi situation ends up being resolved (and while I'm pretty sure it won't be well, for the sake of everyone still holding out, I hope it _is_ well), I've been wondering if there has been any consideration by MUT's business folks about revising/establishing standards for sponsors. Advertising is, to me, something different, but should sponsors be required to have some demonstrated track record? Sorry if this isn't an appropriate question for an open forum and if you want to delete I understand, but I am curious about this.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We will not censor legitimate complaints and concerns about Bondi even if Bondi is an advertiser.

Zadi - this point that I copied from your post is something I've been wondering about.

However the Bondi situation ends up being resolved (and while I'm pretty sure it won't be well, for the sake of everyone still holding out, I hope it _is_ well), I've been wondering if there has been any consideration by MUT's business folks about revising/establishing standards for sponsors. Advertising is, to me, something different, but should sponsors be required to have some demonstrated track record?

Sorry if this isn't an appropriate question for an open forum and if you want to delete I understand, but I am curious about this. 
Since you asked and it's always been my policy to be honest when I can I'll have to say that YES there has been consideration. Right now I can't get too much into it until I hear back on the matter (by Monday or Tuesday) but suffice it to say that I have brought up the issue to Director in how does this Bondi mess afffect MUT's reputation.

I did post this on Polish Jinx's blog a short time ago.

Quote: Hi folk! Most of you know me as the Community Manager for MakeupTalk. I'm here to clarify a few things that have been posted in the comments about MUT.

The members can keep posting whatever they want. Even if Bondi is an advertiser, we will still allow members to post. We will not suppress any member's feelings at all towards Bondi however we will not allow members to attack other members. We have removed only a handful of threads which violated MUT's #1 rule: Be polite to each other. Naming calling, mud slinging and personal attacks against each other won't be tolerated but if you post a legitimate complaint against Bondi that post will remain up.

In regards to the thread splitting. Yes, I did split the thread but I've also done that in the past for a Starlooks thread, a Birchbox thread and an Ipsy thread. The original thread was renamed to "Possible spoilers: Bondi New York October 2013 / Shipping issues discussion" and this was done in part because of Google's search engine. Those looking for Bondi posts and shipping problems can find the MUT post more easily (it should be in the top 5 if you type "Bondi shipping").

I do have my own personal opinions on Bondi however at this time I cannot share those. However I did answer on my personal FB wall when I was asked in a PM if I would subscribe to Bondi and the short answer is NO, I would not.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Horny Mistress is the only polish I use on my toes anymore! I like all kinds of crazy colors on my fingers but apparently only that red will do for pedis because every time I've switched it out the last couple months I can't wait to take it off and go back to HM. Hope you love it too!


 Thanks so much- I'm super excited!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since you asked and it's always been my policy to be honest when I can I'll have to say that YES there has been consideration. Right now I can't get too much into it until I hear back on the matter (by Monday or Tuesday) but suffice it to say that I have brought up the issue to Director in how does this Bondi mess afffect MUT's reputation.

I did post this on Polish Jinx's blog a short time ago.
I've been off playing with my gorgeous little grandbaby girl but now I'm back and will get to the PMs in a bit.

I want to say, I don't see Bondi's actions as giving MUT a black eye.  Anyone can buy a sponsorship and it's unreasonable to think MUT would go beyond anything other than the normal vetting of a business.  MUT and it's staff would have no way to foreseeing any of this.  I would never blame MUT for the problems Bondi is causing all the way around.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 26, 2013)

I took the afternoon off and look what trouble you all stirred up. Lol.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

All of the polishes are spoken for now.  I'm very happy to both give them to those who want them and to get them the hell out of my sight.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't received my refund only an email confirming cancellation. I have to wait until Monday to get charge back.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

> > Â  Since you asked and it's always been my policy to be honest when I can I'll have to say that YES there has been consideration. Right now I can't get too much into it until I hear back on the matter (by Monday or Tuesday) but suffice it to say that I have brought up the issue to Director in how does this Bondi mess afffect MUT's reputation. I did post this on Polish Jinx's blog a short time ago.
> 
> 
> I've been off playing with my gorgeous little grandbaby girl but now I'm back and will get to the PMs in a bit. I want to say, I don't see Bondi's actions as giving MUT a black eye. Â Anyone can buy a sponsorship and it's unreasonable to think MUT would go beyond anything other than the normal vetting of a business. Â MUT and it's staff would have no way to foreseeing any of this. Â I would never blame MUT for the problems Bondi is causing all the way around.


 I don't think MUT should be blamed for what's happening with Bondi either. But I think the response of MUT staff is a smart one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> After much redialing with no answer at the Teterboro post office shipping facility, I finally just called the universal post office phone number. Â I spoke to a lovely woman who guffawed aloud when she heard me say that 15000 boxes were sitting in one of their facilities unscanned. Â She ran my gift box tracking number and told me a label was created and that's all she can tell. Â She also told me that while it's true that in an order that big, some boxes might have missed scanning, there is 0% chance that all of boxes would not have been scanned. Â She further stated that no post office, including the non-commercial shipping facility, would be able to hold onto that large of a shipment without moving it do to space constraints with thousands (if not millions) of other packages having to move in and out of such a facility. Â I was also given a consumer affairs number that I will call on Monday. So yeah, they lied. Â It is my belief that no boxes have left Bondi's possession.


 With so much blaming the post office and bad mouthing the post office going on by Bondi and on Bondi's Facebook page, I talked to a very nice, pleasant helpful person at the Leonia post office and it sounds like you spoke with a nice helpful person also.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 26, 2013)

I think they be charged with mail fraud if they indeed haven't sent anything, and I'm 99% sure they haven't.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

In regards to the MUT staff. Remember most of us are bloggers and we each have our own opinions. Just because we're staff doesn't mean I'll censor my moderators not to speak their minds for or against something.

The question was asked of me if mods are paid. The answer is no they are not. I'm paid as I'm the Community Manager and so my duties go far beyond that of my moderating team. While I can't tell you how much I'm actually paid but let's just put it this way, it does pay for the subscriptions I pay for out of my own pocket.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they be charged with mail fraud if they indeed haven't sent anything, and I'm 99% sure they haven't.
No, saying you shipped something you didn't isn't mail fraud.

Whoever, having devised or intending to devise any scheme or artifice to defraud, or for obtaining money or property by means of false or fraudulent pretenses, representations, or promises, or to sell, dispose of, loan, exchange, alter, give away, distribute, supply, or furnish or procure for unlawful use any counterfeit or spurious coin, obligation, security, or other article, or anything represented to be or intimated or held out to be such counterfeit or spurious article, for the purpose of executing such scheme or artifice or attempting so to do, places in any post office or authorized depository for mail matter, any matter or thing whatever to be sent or delivered by the Postal Service, or deposits or causes to be deposited any matter or thing whatever to be sent or delivered by any private or commercial interstate carrier, or takes or receives therefrom, any such matter or thing, or knowingly causes to be delivered by mail or such carrier according to the direction thereon, or at the place at which it is directed to be delivered by the person to whom it is addressed, any such matter or thing, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both. If the violation occurs in relation to, or involving any benefit authorized, transported, transmitted, transferred, disbursed, or paid in connection with, a Presidential declared major disaster or emergency (as those terms are defined in section 102 of the Robert T. Stafford Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance Act (42 U.S.C. 5122)), or affects a financial institution, such person shall be fined not more than $1,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 30 years, or both.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Donna, mind sending me your tracking # so I can take a look at it? I'm curious since I'm not subscribed to Bondi.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

I dunno though.  It might fall in this part:  _or for obtaining money or property by means of false or fraudulent pretenses, representations, or promises_,

Probably not or companies who went bankrupt without sending product would all be in federal prison.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, mind sending me your tracking # so I can take a look at it? I'm curious since I'm not subscribed to Bondi.
Dear Donna D.,

Thank you for your order from Bondi New York! We wanted to let you know that your order (#2969) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/19/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification is to inform you that the beauty gift has shipped. You will receive a separate shipping confirmation for your subscription box in the next couple of days.

Shipped To:
Donna D.

Track Your Shipment: 9400110200828935558761

This shipment includes the following items:

September Beauty Gift (October Beauty Gifts are Shipping with your Subscription Box/es)

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Bondi New York
Phone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bondinewyork.com 

(Edited to remove full name and address per TOS. Thanks! -magicalmom)


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 26, 2013)

Ah, ok, I just remember back when someone scammed people through blog sales and giveaways, and mail fraud was brought up.

Anyway, Bondi hasn't replied to my cancellation email which I sent yesterday afternoon.




Leaning more and more to asking for a refund.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Can anyone confirm they have been contacted today by Bondi? I'm giving them time to answer my refund notice but I'm noticing some people have said they're receiving refunds without email confirmations? Also I super appreciate how helpful a lot of you have been in all of us figuring out what's going on Donna, zazidoll, silver nail, etc this thread I'm sure is the only source of any information right now so yay


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can anyone confirm they have been contacted today by Bondi? I'm giving them time to answer my refund notice but I'm noticing some people have said they're receiving refunds without email confirmations?

Also I super appreciate how helpful a lot of you have been in all of us figuring out what's going on Donna, zazidoll, silver nail, etc this thread I'm sure is the only source of any information right now so yay

No contact for me today -- not to my email yesterday requesting shipping details, not to my email today cancelling 09/10 boxes and asking for a refund, and no general newsletter update as promised.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

The only contact I've had today is crappy "please email us with your concerns" on Facebook. The haven't emailed me back.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, ok, I just remember back when someone scammed people through blog sales and giveaways, and mail fraud was brought up.

Anyway, Bondi hasn't replied to my cancellation email which I sent yesterday afternoon.



Leaning more and more to asking for a refund.

If you don't hear back from Richard on this by Monday (though I do know he's online not on MUT but has been talking to other people today)... then I would suggest sending one final email requesting a refund amount and that if you don't hear back from him within ___ of time (usually 24 hours) you'll start a charge back. It's a last ditch effort but if you paid in August for the September box and here it is almost November and you have yet to get it or refund then you need to do so ASAP since most banks/credit card companies have a limited amount of time before you lose out on doing that.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you don't hear back from Richard on this by Monday (though I do know he's online not on MUT but has been talking to other people today)... then I would suggest sending one final email requesting a refund amount and that if you don't hear back from him within ___ of time (usually 24 hours) you'll start a charge back. It's a last ditch effort but if you paid in August for the September box and here it is almost November and you have yet to get it or refund then you need to do so ASAP since most banks/credit card companies have a limited amount of time before you lose out on doing that.
Thanks. I will do that. I paid by Paypal though, on September 6 when I signed up, so it's past the dispute period... Hopefully Bondi won't pull a Glymm.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my friend just got a email from james.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can anyone confirm they have been contacted today by Bondi? I'm giving them time to answer my refund notice but I'm noticing some people have said they're receiving refunds without email confirmations?

Also I super appreciate how helpful a lot of you have been in all of us figuring out what's going on Donna, zazidoll, silver nail, etc this thread I'm sure is the only source of any information right now so yay
If anyone is interested in my boring timeline, here goes.  If it can help just one person, yay.

Yesterday morning, Friday 10/25, I sent an email requesting cancellations and refunds.  Here it is if anyone would like to use it as a template (not saying it's the greatest but sometimes it's hard to word these things):

To Bondi New York: 
I have reached the limit of my patience and my credit card protections.  Please cancel my month-to-month subscription with your company.

Also, I see on my account that my last two orders are "Unfulfilled" so please cancel those as well and refund the money on the cards used.  They were promised to be shipped weeks ago and the date kept changing. Those orders are:
  #XXXX on  Aug 29, 2013 for $16.00 (September additional box) and #XXXX on Sept 29, 2013 for the October subscription box
 
Finally, my September subscription box has allegedly been sent but if for whatever reason it's actually still in your possession or you can stop it, please cancel it and the September beauty gift shipment as well.
 
I did not use the $15.00 voucher sent as an apology so that's not an issue.  If I receive anything for which I have been refunded I will return it to you.  Thank you.
 
 
Sincerely,
 
Name
Address
 
****************
 
Within a few hours I received a short, professional email telling me it was taken care of.  To wit:  "Your September and October box have been refunded and your subscription canceled. Also, order number XXXX has been canceled and refunded as well. Please allow 1-2 business days for these to post on your statement. Thank you in advance for the return of packages received.  Regards, etc. etc."
 
 
At roughly the same time I received three separate emails for each order number that was cancelled.  Today I received a refund in my bank account for the $16.00.  I haven't checked the other card I used and plan to do that on Monday.

Today I got an email from them asking me to rate the customer support I've received in this matter.  I can't answer it yet 'til I see when all my money is refunded.

*************

Edit:  Sorry the formatting is so messed up; I can't seem to fix it.  Part of the reason I wanted to start the process yesterday was because it was Friday and a business day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my friend just got a email from james.
Who is James? I might have missed something.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks. I will do that. I paid by Paypal though, on September 6 when I signed up, so it's past the dispute period... Hopefully Bondi won't pull a Glymm.
Contact Paypal anyway, they may still be able to help. I had a friend who ordered something off of ebay have the same issue, it was past the dispute period, but Paypal still refunded her the money.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

And here's the one for my box.

Dear Donna D,  

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification relates to your September subscription box. Please read thoroughly.

Thank you for your order from Bondi New York! We wanted to let you know that your order (#2969) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/23/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

Please note, owing to the volume of packages that USPS are processing, your tracking information may take a few days to update. This is not unusual as packages are scanned in batches. If you have any questions or concerns, please email [email protected]

Shipped To:
Donna D.

Track Your Shipment: 9400110200883958167345

This shipment includes the following items:

Item #
Description
Qty
CII019
Park Aven-Hue
1
92213
West Point Waters
1
CII006
Holly Berry
1

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Bondi New York
Phone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bondinewyork.com 

(Edited to remove full name and address per TOS. Thanks! -magicalmom)


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

James is somebody that works for Bondi. Or so I think not really too sure. On the bondi facebook page its sign as -James


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can anyone confirm they have been contacted today by Bondi? I'm giving them time to answer my refund notice but I'm noticing some people have said they're receiving refunds without email confirmations?

Also I super appreciate how helpful a lot of you have been in all of us figuring out what's going on Donna, zazidoll, silver nail, etc this thread I'm sure is the only source of any information right now so yay
I received an response to my email that had cancel and refund in the subject line.  It said that they created a case file for me and that I would be contacted by email within a couple of business hours, but no one has contacted me via email or by phone.  I've tried calling their customer service line twice but keep getting sent to their message machine.  I've left a message requesting that they call, but so far nothing.  I haven't tried to chat because someone on their FB page said that they're not responding to chat.  People are starting to let them have it over there and they won't answer whether or not they actually shipped the September boxes.  They keep telling people to email them with their concerns.

If anyone has received an email stating that they created a case file, could you please PM me the number?  I don't want to post mine due to anonymity concerns, but I want to make sure they're not just giving out the same number to everybody as an auto-reply thing.

Edit to say no more numbers needed.  Thanks to those who PMd.  The numbers were all different.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

@Glitterazzi i just pmed you :]


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an response to my email that had cancel and refund in the subject line.  It said that they created a case file for me and that I would be contacted by email within a couple of business hours, but no one has contacted me via email or by phone.  I've tried calling their customer service line twice but keep getting sent to their message machine.  I've left a message requesting that they call, but so far nothing.  I haven't tried to chat because someone on their FB page said that they're not responding to chat.  People are starting to let them have it over there and they won't answer whether or not they actually shipped the September boxes.  They keep telling people to email them with their concerns.

If anyone has received an email stating that they created a case file, could you please PM me the number?  I don't want to post mine due to anonymity concerns, but I want to make sure they're not just giving out the same number to everybody as an auto-reply thing.
PM'ed you with my case number.  I suspect the trickle is becoming a wave is becoming a tsunami over there.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I received an response to my email that had cancel and refund in the subject line.Â  It said that they created a case file for me and that I would be contacted by email within a couple of business hours, but no one has contacted me via email or by phone.Â  I've tried calling their customer service line twice but keep getting sent to their message machine.Â  I've left a message requesting that they call, but so far nothing.Â  I haven't tried to chat because someone on their FB page said that they're not responding to chat.Â  People are starting to let them have it over there and they won't answer whether or not they actually shipped the September boxes.Â  They keep telling people to email them with their concerns. If anyone has received an email stating that they created a case file, could you please PM me the number?Â  I don't want to post mine due to anonymity concerns, but I want to make sure they're not just giving out the same number to everybody as an auto-reply thing.


 I'm Jessica Worthington. Im the one they keep telling to me email them because they won't answer my questions.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tracking #s ladies. Here's what I can tell you from it, of which you probably already know.

The labels were created on October 20, 2013 with the exception of one of #s sent to me which was created on the 24th. What this means is that label was made but the box has _*not*_ shipped. In fact it says right on the USPS website, "PRE-SHIPMENT". After seeing this, I do not believe for a moment that the boxes have been shipped at all which is why it has not been scanned by the USPS. How can the USPS scan the tracking #s when they have yet to receive the boxes?

It is still possible, though unlikely in my eyes, that he did mail the packages via a USPS office which was not equipped to handle 15,000 boxes so the boxes are in the mail but won't be processed with the tracking. Basically it may show up with the tracking # not working BUT call me skeptical since I highly doubt it. Let me ask a friend of mine who works for the USPS. He will obviously know more about how bulk packages are sent and how how they process things. If I can't get a hold of him I'll ask Bill (my mail man) on Monday since obviously he'd know.

I do know that Bondi uses a company called ShipStation to create the bulk labels. Info about ShipStation below:







At this time though, my opinion is that the labels were created but nothing has shipped.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Contact Paypal anyway, they may still be able to help. I had a friend who ordered something off of ebay have the same issue, it was past the dispute period, but Paypal still refunded her the money.

I will in case Bondi doesn't pull through. Or contact me. I still don't even have a box tracking #.

I don't think they can charge me anyway for November if worse comes to worst. It doesn't show as a recurring payment which is fortunate.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
It is still possible, though unlikely in my eyes, that he did mail the packages via a USPS office which was not equipped to handle 15,000 boxes so the boxes are in the mail but won't be processed with the tracking. Basically it may show up with the tracking # not working BUT call me skeptical since I highly doubt it. Let me ask a friend of mine who works for the USPS. He will obviously know more about how bulk packages are sent and how how they process things. If I can't get a hold of him I'll ask Bill (my mail man) on Monday since obviously he'd know.

At this time though, my opinion is that the labels were created but nothing has shipped.
That's what many of us think too because even if they were shipped without being scanned at the P.O. then some people in NY or NJ would have received them by now.  I haven't read of one single person receiving anything lately, other than regular orders of the spring/summer colors.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

I have the screenshot of him threatening that lady with a collection agency.  Keep in mind she hadn't received anything.  She signed up with September being her first box.  And the other one is where he threatened people from the Bondi "Hate Group" with calling their employers.  I haven't said anything against Richard personally...I do have a few choice words I would love to say but I don't want the CIA showing up at my door with a SWAT team.


----------



## Superfish19 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow I ordered in August and was fine but had to cancel due to some bills. Thankful I did. Hope you ladies get your refunds or boxes soon.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what many of us think too because even if they were shipped without being scanned at the P.O. then some people in NY or NJ would have received them by now.  I haven't read of one single person receiving anything lately, other than regular orders of the spring/summer colors.
Also, the CEO said that starting with the Oct shipments of Sept/Oct boxes they were having USPS pick the boxes up from Bondi's warehouse to ensure that everything was scanned upon receipt.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel "USPS didn't scan them" is an easy blame because it DOES happen with Birchbox and other companies, sometimes. Out of the hundreds of ladies here who get a birchbox every month, there's always a small minority who don't get a tracking #, or it never updates (for whatever reason), but they still get their box. I'm just having a hard time believing that USPS missed (allegedly) 15,000 boxes. Stuff like that doesn't happen.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

*double post, sorry*


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PM'ed you with my case number.  I suspect the trickle is becoming a wave is becoming a tsunami over there.
Yep.  That's what I said.  If you think it's ugly now.....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

@DonnaD just wanted to let you know that I removed your full name/address from your posts.  Both as a part of TOS and because Safety First! (Also, this is the Internet, and a public page, and weirdos and whatnot)

Also, this may be the wine and cookies talking (Moscato and fresh-baked chocolate chip, excellent combo, highly recommended), but I just wanted to join in with my PERSONAL opinion that I would love nothing more than some direct communication from Bondi.  Mass email, FB update, MUT post, Tweet, whatevs.  It all ends up on here anyway 



  But without real, honest communication, we as subscribers cannot continue to trust that our boxes will be received in a timely manner.

Ok, that's my mini-rant.  I'm gonna go check my unicorns, I'm pretty sure mine poop rainbows.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the screenshot of him threatening that lady with a collection agency.  Keep in mind she hadn't received anything.  She signed up with September being her first box.  And the other one is where he threatened people from the Bondi "Hate Group" with calling their employers.  I haven't said anything against Richard personally...I do have a few choice words I would love to say but I don't want the CIA showing up at my door with a SWAT team.








Wait, wait...general counsel AND outside legal? So Bondi has in-house representation? @DonnaD, better revamp your bankruptcy breakdown numbers to include an attorney's salary...


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

It's occurred to me that my september box order # is in the 2000's and my october # is in the 3000's... this makes me believe even further that there is no way they were shipping 15,000 - 19,000 boxes.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the tracking #s ladies. Here's what I can tell you from it, of which you probably already know.

The labels were created on October 20, 2013 with the exception of one of #s sent to me which was created on the 24th. What this means is that label was made but the box has _*not*_ shipped. In fact it says right on the USPS website, "PRE-SHIPMENT". After seeing this, I do not believe for a moment that the boxes have been shipped at all which is why it has not been scanned by the USPS. How can the USPS scan the tracking #s when they have yet to receive the boxes?

It is still possible, though unlikely in my eyes, that he did mail the packages via a USPS office which was not equipped to handle 15,000 boxes so the boxes are in the mail but won't be processed with the tracking. Basically it may show up with the tracking # not working BUT call me skeptical since I highly doubt it. Let me ask a friend of mine who works for the USPS. He will obviously know more about how bulk packages are sent and how how they process things. If I can't get a hold of him I'll ask Bill (my mail man) on Monday since obviously he'd know.

I do know that Bondi uses a company called ShipStation to create the bulk labels. Info about ShipStation below:

At this time though, my opinion is that the labels were created but nothing has shipped.
I called the PO today and they say there is no way 15,000 would all go unscanned.  It's approximately 400 square feet of boxes.  She said no PO or shipping facility can keep something that size around and they would have moved something that big fast as most facilities have no ability to keep that kind of mass just sitting around.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks to all who PMd me.  All the numbers were different, which is a big relief.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the tracking #s ladies. Here's what I can tell you from it, of which you probably already know.

The labels were created on October 20, 2013 with the exception of one of #s sent to me which was created on the 24th. What this means is that label was made but the box has _*not*_ shipped. In fact it says right on the USPS website, "PRE-SHIPMENT". After seeing this, I do not believe for a moment that the boxes have been shipped at all which is why it has not been scanned by the USPS. How can the USPS scan the tracking #s when they have yet to receive the boxes?

It is still possible, though unlikely in my eyes, that he did mail the packages via a USPS office which was not equipped to handle 15,000 boxes so the boxes are in the mail but won't be processed with the tracking. Basically it may show up with the tracking # not working BUT call me skeptical since I highly doubt it. Let me ask a friend of mine who works for the USPS. He will obviously know more about how bulk packages are sent and how how they process things. If I can't get a hold of him I'll ask Bill (my mail man) on Monday since obviously he'd know.

I do know that Bondi uses a company called ShipStation to create the bulk labels. Info about ShipStation below:







At this time though, my opinion is that the labels were created but nothing has shipped.

As far as international/Canadian shipping...AFAIK, "LZ..."/First Class Int'l mail transfers to a trackable equivalent with Canada Post, so as I've said before, once our parcels cross the border, we should expect to have some tracking updates. Again, AFAIK, no one has reported any movement from customs or beyond -- which, to me, only further validates the theory that these have not left Bondi HQ, in addition to the above and aforementioned speculation.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD just wanted to let you know that I removed your full name/address from your posts.  Both as a part of TOS and because Safety First! (Also, this is the Internet, and a public page, and weirdos and whatnot)

Also, this may be the wine and cookies talking (Moscato and fresh-baked chocolate chip, excellent combo, highly recommended), but I just wanted to join in with my PERSONAL opinion that I would love nothing more than some direct communication from Bondi.  Mass email, FB update, MUT post, Tweet, whatevs.  It all ends up on here anyway 



  But without real, honest communication, we as subscribers cannot continue to trust that our boxes will be received in a timely manner.

Ok, that's my mini-rant.  I'm gonna go check my unicorns, I'm pretty sure mine poop rainbows.
Oh, oops.  I didn't even think of it.  Doh.  Please, nobody stalk me.  I'm in my jammies and I don't want to have to get dressed before I bash you in the head with my pink Louisville slugger.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's occurred to me that my september box order # is in the 2000's and my october # is in the 3000's... this makes me believe even further that there is no way they were shipping 15,000 - 19,000 boxes. 
Good point!  My September box was in the 3000's, as was my October box.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, oops.  I didn't even think of it.  Doh.  Please, nobody stalk me.  I'm in my jammies and I don't want to have to get dressed before I bash you in the head with my pink Louisville slugger.  Thanks in advance.
Girl, you are the last person on earth I'd want to annoy!  You're welcome.  ;-)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, this may be the wine and cookies talking (Moscato and fresh-baked chocolate chip, excellent combo, highly recommended), but I just wanted to join in with my PERSONAL opinion that I would love nothing more than some direct communication from Bondi.  Mass email, FB update, MUT post, Tweet, whatevs.  It all ends up on here anyway 



  But without real, honest communication, we as subscribers cannot continue to trust that our boxes will be received in a timely manner.
That wine and cookie combination sounds FANTASTIC!  I love chocolate anything and wine together.

OK, all, I'm off to watch a classic Halloween movie on TV with my hubby, the original "The Mummy" with Boris Karloff.  Fun. Catch you in the morning for all the latest news and support.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PM'ed you with my case number.  *I suspect the trickle is becoming a wave is becoming a tsunami over there.*

Agreed. I have been holding out hope but I finally went back and added up the orders I have outstanding with them and realized that I currently stand to lose $100 between the remainder of my 3 month subscription and the extra boxes I purchased with the September deals. I basically had the entire collection ordered! I sincerely hope that they do come through for everyone, but I just reached my personal limit today and can't risk it any further.

(Plus, I'm pretty much a lemming and you all _miiiight_ have just convinced me to sign up for Square Hue tonight as well!



)

I emailed tonight and asked to both cancel my subscription and have my orders refunded. I received the response with a case ID number. Here's hoping I get my money back. I used my debit card, so I'm not sure if it's possible to do a chargeback? Do I just contact my bank and ask?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point!  My September box was in the 3000's, as was my October box.

My September box was #2100 and change, ordered on August 26th within a few hours of the selection window opening

October box was just shy of #3400, ordered on September 29th within a few hours of the selection window opening

My store order was #3500 and change, ordered October 2nd.

I'm a bit of a quick start with my selections/orders, but unless someone who got in on the $1 promo is at order #13,500+, then I agree!


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's occurred to me that my september box order # is in the 2000's and my october # is in the 3000's... this makes me believe even further that there is no way they were shipping 15,000 - 19,000 boxes. 
Good point!  My September box was in the 3000's, as was my October box.


Yeah, I"m thinking that it's more likely they have ~4000 or so to fulfill... and that's for both months altogether. I do find this FAR more believable than the numbers we were fed. 

Right now I'm thinking that what happened IF it turns out that no one actually gets Fall / Winter colors (IF. I'm still hopeful the colors exist and make their way to people), is that they MIGHT not actually have the Fall/Winter colors at all. Possibly they will never get them.

I feel like I need to emphasize my speculation so it's clear that that's all this is. lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My September box was #2100 and change, ordered on August 26th within a few hours of the selection window opening

October box was just shy of #3400, ordered on September 29th within a few hours of the selection window opening

My store order was #3500 and change, ordered October 2nd.

I'm a bit of a quick start with my selections/orders, but unless someone who got in on the $1 promo is at order #13,500+, then I agree!
the $1 order my fiance did for his sister was #4300, it was in the afternoon. the one i did for myself was done early in the morning when it was first announced was #4257


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I"m thinking that it's more likely they have ~4000 or so to fulfill... and that's for both months altogether. I do find this FAR more believable than the numbers we were fed. 

Right now I'm thinking that what happened IF it turns out that no one actually gets Fall / Winter colors (IF. I'm still hopeful the colors exist and make their way to people), is that they MIGHT not actually have the Fall/Winter colors at all. Possibly they will never get them.

I feel like I need to emphasize my speculation so it's clear that that's all this is. lol
I think we can agree that 15,000 subscribers was probably, ahem, an exaggeration.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My September box was #2100 and change, ordered on August 26th within a few hours of the selection window opening

October box was just shy of #3400, ordered on September 29th within a few hours of the selection window opening

My store order was #3500 and change, ordered October 2nd.

I'm a bit of a quick start with my selections/orders, but unless someone who got in on the $1 promo is at order #13,500+, then I agree!
My daughter's is 4221.

I always thought (and have said) 15,000 was a bogus number to try to inflate their importance as a company.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 26, 2013)

#4407 over here! I am just happy I am only out $1. I feel for you ladies who have / had multiple orders out! Hopefully, all will be restored in the polish universe and we can put this mess behind us soon. 

As a consolation prize, I bought myself lots of Zoya earlier in the week! Yay paychecks. Now, they're having a buy any spirit trio, get one free + free shipping! Use SPIRIT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's taking a lot of willpower to deny myself 6 more polishes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, this may be the wine and cookies talking (Moscato and fresh-baked chocolate chip, excellent combo, highly recommended), but I just wanted to join in with my PERSONAL opinion that I would love nothing more than some direct communication from Bondi.  Mass email, FB update, MUT post, Tweet, whatevs.  It all ends up on here anyway 



  But without real, honest communication, we as subscribers cannot continue to trust that our boxes will be received in a timely manner.
That wine and cookie combination sounds FANTASTIC!  I love chocolate anything and wine together.

OK, all, I'm off to watch a classic Halloween movie on TV with my hubby, the original "The Mummy" with Boris Karloff.  Fun. Catch you in the morning for all the latest news and support.


It's pretty awesome @TheSilverNail !  Enjoy the Mummy!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback ladies! Looks like there has been no actual answers other than the automated emails today. I'd be lying if I didn't say it worries me I didn't ask for a refund in time. Ugh.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD just wanted to let you know that I removed your full name/address from your posts.  Both as a part of TOS and because Safety First! (Also, this is the Internet, and a public page, and weirdos and whatnot)

Also, this may be the wine and cookies talking (Moscato and fresh-baked chocolate chip, excellent combo, highly recommended), but I just wanted to join in with my PERSONAL opinion that I would love nothing more than some direct communication from Bondi.  Mass email, FB update, MUT post, Tweet, whatevs.  It all ends up on here anyway 



  But without real, honest communication, we as subscribers cannot continue to trust that our boxes will be received in a timely manner.

Ok, that's my mini-rant.  I'm gonna go check my unicorns, I'm pretty sure mine poop rainbows.

I'm joining you with a cupcake I paid too much for and ...hell lets pull out the wine! It's that kind of night!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 26, 2013)

I may be way off (after all it's late &amp; I'm pretty much sleepwalking at this point), but I'm guessing the 15,000 number is a grand total of boxes they need to send. Let's say there are 4,500 subs/orders which kind of goes along with the order numbers we have been discussing. Now if that was the number of subs for September. . . Then you add the 4,500 for October plus another 4,500 September beauty gifts (shipping separately), plus any new $1 subscribers. . . Oh &amp; any extra September boxes people bought. . . That puts us up around that 15,000 mark. So I can see where that number is coming from if that makes any sense. However it does not explain why the 3,000-4,000 beauty gifts haven't been scanned/moved/delivered. I think I need to go to bed now. I've got jumbled up numbers going through my head now.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Well according to my husband's economics 101 lesson, at just 5000 boxes they're sitting on $100,000 in inventory OR they're out $100,000 because the distributor never came through.  Either way, they're circling the drain right now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm joining you with a cupcake I paid too much for and ...hell lets pull out the wine! It's that kind of night! 






Yay @barbyechick !  A cupcake sounds delish! Enjoy, and a long-distance glass clinking to you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

@barbyechick @magicalmom right now i'm pigging out on caramel apple sugar cookies with cream cheese frosting that i made the other night. i should be eating better because i intend to go wedding dress shopping soon but i can't help myself D:


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

I got apple pie. Oh baby yeah. I went and finished my christmas swap and picked up a pie.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @barbyechick @magicalmom right now i'm pigging out on caramel apple sugar cookies with cream cheese frosting that i made the other night. i should be eating better because i intend to go wedding dress shopping soon but i can't help myself D:

Oh dear gord. I've gone paleo now and that sounds like heaven in cookie form.  Excuse me while I go cry into a steak now. 





But congrats on the upcoming nuptials and, accordingly, dress hunting! Lots of fun, especially if you can squeeze some bubbly wine into the process, amirite?


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh dear gord. I've gone paleo now and that sounds like heaven in cookie form.  Excuse me while I go cry into a steak now. 






But congrats on the upcoming nuptials and, accordingly, dress hunting! Lots of fun, especially if you can squeeze some bubbly wine into the process, amirite?
What is paleo? I've heard of it, but I'm not entirely sure what it is exactly (other than a specific diet?)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @barbyechick @magicalmom right now i'm pigging out on caramel apple sugar cookies with cream cheese frosting that i made the other night. i should be eating better because i intend to go wedding dress shopping soon but i can't help myself D:

Yay dress shopping!  Definitely was my fave part of wedding planning!  and the cookies sound delish! Enjoy!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh dear gord. I've gone paleo now and that sounds like heaven in cookie form.  Excuse me while I go cry into a steak now. 





But congrats on the upcoming nuptials and, accordingly, dress hunting! Lots of fun, especially if you can squeeze some bubbly wine into the process, amirite?

The bf makes us paleo too! Can you tell he's not home right now 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got apple pie. Oh baby yeah. I went and finished my christmas swap and picked up a pie.

I deem that a valid reason!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @barbyechick @magicalmom right now i'm pigging out on caramel apple sugar cookies with cream cheese frosting that i made the other night. i should be eating better because i intend to go wedding dress shopping soon but i can't help myself D:

OMG



 that sounds tasty! psht! Like Scarlet said "After all...tomorrow's another day!"


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @barbyechick @magicalmom right now i'm pigging out on caramel apple sugar cookies with cream cheese frosting that i made the other night. i should be eating better because i intend to go wedding dress shopping soon but i can't help myself D:
Oh please please please pm me that recipe!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh please please please pm me that recipe!!!!
@DonnaD  recipe, you say?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh dear gord. I've gone paleo now and that sounds like heaven in cookie form.  Excuse me while I go cry into a steak now. 





But congrats on the upcoming nuptials and, accordingly, dress hunting! Lots of fun, especially if you can squeeze some bubbly wine into the process, amirite?
thank you! fortunately i have lots of time (12/13/14)! which i need because i'm bad at planning and put things off until the last minute.

also good on you for going paleo! i tried and failed miserably. i need to get back into some kind of diet and exercise regimine though, i was so healthy once upon a time, and then law school happened.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD  recipe, you say?




LOL!  I don't cook out of boxes ever.  That sounded homemade.  Drats.  I'ma search the web and maybe find a real recipe for them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL!  I don't cook out of boxes ever.  That sounded homemade.  Drats.  I'ma search the web and maybe find a real recipe for them. 




I do homemade, sometimes, when i have a life, like I did these "mammo-graham" cookies for a bake sale we did for komen at my school. The "boob" was made from scratch from potato candy.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL!  I don't cook out of boxes ever.  That sounded homemade.  Drats.  I'ma search the web and maybe find a real recipe for them. 




I do homemade, sometimes, when i have a life, like I did these "mammo-graham" cookies for a bake sale we did for komen at my school. The "boob" was made from scratch from potato candy.





 Those are great - mammo-graham!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wait... their general orders for their site are checked out on the same as their subscriptions, aren't they? Or am I misunderstanding...

So if their first boxes were up to the 2000's in total orders from Bondi's site, then the September in 3000's, and now we're (to say generously) up to about 4600, then that means, even without additional orders from the site, that'd generously estimate 2600 boxes for both September and October orders. x$20 (again, generously since some of those are $1 boxes) = $52,000. Or, they have GENEROUSLY about 1300 subscribers.

I'm just... really confused by the situation in general. The only reason I made the comment reminding people that Bondi is indeed a business, is I don't think Bondi started out with the intention of becoming a sub. I'm wondering if this is where this entire mess is coming from, that they tried to transition business models. I'm definitely sympathetic to you ladies and this awful mess, but the reason I'm just super confused is because if it is a weird pyramid scheme, it seemed to be a really really screwed up way to go about it. Like with the other companies that MUT ended up having drama about, they just blatantly went after your money

Set up business --&gt; make physical product and ship to salons and/or other indie retailers --&gt; get involved in GB drama and get people on your side --&gt; start sub --&gt; actually ship out one month of products --&gt; then run away with money seems to be a really complex and unpredictable model. I'm just sayin'.

on a completely random note, I'm really in a James Bond mood in general. XD I think I might go and marathon some of the movies...


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do homemade, sometimes, when i have a life, like I did these "mammo-graham" cookies for a bake sale we did for komen at my school. The "boob" was made from scratch from potato candy.




oh i love potato candy!!!!  We used to make that every winter as a kid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait... their general orders for their site are checked out on the same as their subscriptions, aren't they? Or am I misunderstanding...

So if their first boxes were up to the 2000's in total orders from Bondi's site, then the September in 3000's, and now we're (to say generously) up to about 4600, then that means, even without additional orders from the site, that'd generously estimate 2600 boxes for both September and October orders. x$20 (again, generously since some of those are $1 boxes) = $52,000. Or, they have GENEROUSLY about 1300 subscribers.

I'm just... really confused by the situation in general. The only reason I made the comment reminding people that Bondi is indeed a business, is I don't think Bondi started out with the intention of becoming a sub. I'm wondering if this is where this entire mess is coming from, that they tried to transition business models. I'm definitely sympathetic to you ladies and this awful mess, but the reason I'm just super confused is because if it is a weird pyramid scheme, it seemed to be a really really screwed up way to go about it. Like with the other companies that MUT ended up having drama about, they just blatantly went after your money

Set up business --&gt; make physical product and ship to salons and/or other indie retailers --&gt; get involved in GB drama and get people on your side --&gt; start sub --&gt; actually ship out one month of products --&gt; then run away with money seems to be a really complex and unpredictable model. I'm just sayin'.

on a completely random note, I'm really in a James Bond mood in general. XD I think I might go and marathon some of the movies...

I think that's why most of us until the lack of silence and no promised email really thought they were just very amateur and in over their head. However, at this point they've gone on radio silence with virtually anyone and it seems to me processing refunds and cancellations very quietly. I don't think they intended to grab and run, I think the worry is that now that they've sunk so much they may just not have the money to deal with this fiasco


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

And isn't 100% of the profit supposed to go to charity?  And haven't they said they gave $25,000ish to a food bank or whatever?

I can totally see sucking people in with charm and great product...seriously, they came right out of the gate completely perfect.

They did not have the product they sold.  The do not presently have the product they sold.  They KNOW both of these things.  The minute they figured out no fall line was on the horizon, they should have refunded everyone.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait... their general orders for their site are checked out on the same as their subscriptions, aren't they? Or am I misunderstanding...

So if their first boxes were up to the 2000's in total orders from Bondi's site, then the September in 3000's, and now we're (to say generously) up to about 4600, then that means, even without additional orders from the site, that'd generously estimate 2600 boxes for both September and October orders. x$20 (again, generously since some of those are $1 boxes) = $52,000. Or, they have GENEROUSLY about 1300 subscribers.

I'm just... really confused by the situation in general. The only reason I made the comment reminding people that Bondi is indeed a business, is I don't think Bondi started out with the intention of becoming a sub. I'm wondering if this is where this entire mess is coming from, that they tried to transition business models. I'm definitely sympathetic to you ladies and this awful mess, but the reason I'm just super confused is because if it is a weird pyramid scheme, it seemed to be a really really screwed up way to go about it. Like with the other companies that MUT ended up having drama about, they just blatantly went after your money

Set up business --&gt; make physical product and ship to salons and/or other indie retailers --&gt; get involved in GB drama and get people on your side --&gt; start sub --&gt; actually ship out one month of products --&gt; then run away with money seems to be a really complex and unpredictable model. I'm just sayin'.

on a completely random note, I'm really in a James Bond mood in general. XD I think I might go and marathon some of the movies...
Yep, the #s for my regular orders look like they're in the same sequence with the sub orders, and the order #s wouldn't flip over each month like somebody else seemed to be suggesting. If they're on order #4500 then that would be the total # of orders ever, unless they started at 1000 or something like that, in which case it would be even fewer. I seriously doubt that they have 15,000 boxes going out just for these two months.

I don't think it was intended to be a scam, but they got in way over their heads and are now compounding the problem by lying. After almost a week of no movement on the tracking and finding out that NOBODY had seen any movement or any packages, I requested refunds for both September and October. If Richard had made some kind of announcement telling us something that actually sounded reasonable, I might have waited.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 26, 2013)

Here are my order numbers:

#2505 Aug 28, 2013 September box color choice order

#2906Aug 31, 2013   random order of 2 polishes from spring summer line

#3203 Sep 14, 2013 September extra box

#3521 Sep 29, 2013 $15  order of 2 spring summer colors

#4336  Oct 18, 2013 $1 box I ordered for my MIL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Since color club (sketchily) confirmed their partnership, where are the beauty gifts? Why not just send them (since we know they haven't been shipped)?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is paleo? I've heard of it, but I'm not entirely sure what it is exactly (other than a specific diet?)

Paleo is a sort of...pre-agricultural diet, I guess.  Limiting (or eliminating) processed food, grains, and dairy...focus on meat, veg, fruit, nuts, seafood. Although, I'm also 'off' fruit right now as well, so my life is very sad.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 26, 2013)

You all are a TERRIBLE influence on me!



  I just went and picked up 6 Butter London's from Ulta too! I can't resist a sale and I had the individual 20% off coupon. Of course, then I had to find another $2 so I could get free shipping and saw that the Maybelline Color Shows were B1G1 50% off so I grabbed a couple of those too. I like to have cheapies around for my daughter to play with. "No sweetie, let's not use Mommy's $27 bottle of Chanel to practice on your toes. Isn't this $2 Maybelline pretty too??" 

I only have the La Moss mini from Ipsy so I needed to get my collection going! I got British Racing Green, Yummy Mummy, All Hail the Queen, Lady Muck, Union Jack Black, and Shag. And since Two Fingered Salute is only available at Nordstrom, I used a Nordstrom Note to get that and the new Stila Holiday Masterpiece Series palettes.

I think I've done enough damage here tonight!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Who at Color Club confirmed that they're working with Bondi? Was it Michael or someone else?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

You're talking at minimum $8000 if you lowball shipping to $2 a box.  Maybe they've hit the point where they can't afford it?

I believe they never got their fall colours from the distributor which puts them out $100,000.  Like I said, circling the drain.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who at Color Club confirmed that they're working with Bondi? Was it Michael or someone else?
Let me go back and find the post, unless the person who emailed them is reading this topic right now.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since color club (sketchily) confirmed their partnership, where are the beauty gifts? Why not just send them (since we know they haven't been shipped)?
That's my big question right now -- I get why the Sept/Oct boxes never shipped, but why not the gifts?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

@zadidoll

Quote:

Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha oops. I guess they might get a small influx... anyway the important part of their response to me was "I just want to confirm with you that we are collaborating with Bondi and will be offering our Masterclass kit in there subscription boxes.  We are excited about our partnership and they will continue growing even more in 2014. "

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I might be reading too much into this, but I responded to Color Club's email with:

" Thank you for your response Michael. I've since canceled my subscription because of their shipping and communication issues, but I know this news makes many subscribers very excited !!"

And they responded with

"Pleaser don't cancel. They are are a really good company."

Which might not seem strange to everyone, but it just strikes me as an odd email for a company to send someone... even ignoring the typo.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 26, 2013)

I moved up my timeline and sent my cancellation and refund request this morning. I was onboard to wait another week but when there was no promised email sent with updates and I woke up this morning to everyone still wondering what was up I no longer could feel confident going forward. I've only received the automated acknowledgement they got my email so far. I really do hope for the best and in the future things will all work out and I will be excited to resub then but for now I no longer feel comfortable with how things seem to be heading.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who at Color Club confirmed that they're working with Bondi? Was it Michael or someone else?
Someone here posted having written to them (sorry, I have a horrible time remembering names) and getting back a confirmation and got an inappropriate email back from them pretty much begging her not to cancel on Bondi.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Let me shoot an email to Michael. I need to find my "bible" first (my business card holder) since it's been a while since I've emailed him.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me shoot an email to Michael. I need to find my "bible" first (my business card holder) since it's been a while since I've emailed him.
I love that we have friends in high places!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Paleo is a sort of...pre-agricultural diet, I guess.  Limiting (or eliminating) processed food, grains, and dairy...focus on meat, veg, fruit, nuts, seafood. Although, I'm also 'off' fruit right now as well, so my life is very sad.
My life is happily filled with butter, sugar and flour.  Fat and happy, yep, that's me.  Now if it wasn't for that darned high cholesterol...


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

I realize I'm just revisiting what I think we've mostly all determined to be fact, but a comparison, based on a speculation by @TheSilverNail earlier in the thread:





Those boxes on the right are absolutely not at the same shipping stage as those on the left -- no way '15,000' boxes would be packed so carefully as to avoid any white paper slips and/or white shipping labels from appearing in the photo. No way.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me shoot an email to Michael. I need to find my "bible" first (my business card holder) since it's been a while since I've emailed him.

It was indeed Michael who responded to me. 

Here is my email stream: 

Quote:   From: *Rita xxxxxx* &lt;[email protected]&gt;Date: Thu, Oct 24, 2013 at 10:09 PMSubject: Re: Bondi BYC PartnerTo: Michael Rose &lt;[email protected]&gt;I appreciate the advice, but I've already initiated my cancellation. I will consider resubscribing in the figure if they get all of their logistic and communication problems resolved, but until then, going over two months without receiving my orders is too much for me.



&gt; On Oct 24, 2013, at 9:42 PM, Michael Rose &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
&gt;
&gt; Pleaser don't cancel. They are are a really good company.
&gt;
&gt; Michael Rose
&gt;
&gt;&gt; On Oct 24, 2013, at 9:27 PM, "Rita xxxx" &lt;-----&gt; wrote:
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Thank you for your response Michael. I've since canceled my subscription because of their shipping and communication issues, but I know this news makes many subscribers very excited !!
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt; On Oct 24, 2013, at 8:37 PM, Michael Rose &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt; Hello Rita
&gt;&gt;&gt; I hope you are doing well. I just want to confirm with you that we are collaborating with Bondi and will be offering our Masterclass kit in there subscription boxes.  We are excited about our partnership and they will continue growing even more in 2014.
&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt; Best regards
&gt;&gt;&gt; Michael Rose
&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; On Oct 24, 2013, at 7:17 PM, "rita xxxx" &lt;-----&gt; wrote:
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Hi!! I'm a Bondi NYC subscriber, and they're having issues delivering product in a timely manner...
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; So, I was looking for some confirmation... Bondi NYC has indicated that they're partnering with you to send out a gift in their subscription boxes - your masterclass collections? Can you provide some insite on this?
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Thanks!!  


it reads backwords -- sorry lol. I'd also like to note that in his response he CC'd Richard and a Katrina Popescu at the cosmetic group.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think everyone might still appreciate if Zadi shot Michael an email. CC is at least reputable enough that they would give us reply about the general Bondi situation


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

I am both happy and impressed at how willing everyone is on this thread to pitch in with their information to help determine what is going on, in an absence of any official communication from Bondi...and sad that we have to go to such lengths in order to get an idea of where our money has gone and if/when it is going to be coming back to us (either in cash or in polish).

Kudos to all you sleuthy sleuths and Nancy Drews!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me shoot an email to Michael. I need to find my "bible" first (my business card holder) since it's been a while since I've emailed him.
I love that we have friends in high places! 






He's not a friend but it's one of the reasons why I got to trade shows. Network, network, network.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me shoot an email to Michael. I need to find my "bible" first (my business card holder) since it's been a while since I've emailed him.




 you're a doll zadi!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

It would be awesome if [@]zadidoll[/@] could find out how many master class kits Bondi needed since that would give us an idea of how many subscribers they actually have.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll confirm that's Michael's email address.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Email sent.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
He's not a friend but it's one of the reasons why I got to trade shows. Network, network, network.
I meant you lol.  You're the friend high enough to have a clue about people in companies.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone have the links to those pictures? I need the original photos.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have the links to those pictures? I need the original photos.

which photos?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have the links to those pictures? I need the original photos.
@zadidoll 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=428662183927255&amp;set=pb.242272169232925.-2207520000.1382842823

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=387632194696921&amp;set=pb.242272169232925.-2207520000.1382842858


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am both happy and impressed at how willing everyone is on this thread to pitch in with their information to help determine what is going on, in an absence of any official communication from Bondi...and sad that we have to go to such lengths in order to get an idea of where our money has gone and if/when it is going to be coming back to us (either in cash or in polish).

Kudos to all you sleuthy sleuths and Nancy Drews!
Nobody should have to go through this crap.  We shouldn't have to get our Inspector Gadget on.  It's increasingly pissing me off that there is zero communication from those people.  It's beyond ridiculous and at this point, I'm actually wishing they fail for simply being asshats.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am both happy and impressed at how willing everyone is on this thread to pitch in with their information to help determine what is going on, in an absence of any official communication from Bondi...and sad that we have to go to such lengths in order to get an idea of where our money has gone and if/when it is going to be coming back to us (either in cash or in polish).

Kudos to all you sleuthy sleuths and Nancy Drews!
Nobody should have to go through this crap.  We shouldn't have to get our Inspector Gadget on.  It's increasingly pissing me off that there is zero communication from those people.  It's beyond ridiculous and at this point, I'm actually wishing they fail for simply being asshats.

I'm wondering if they're afraid to at this point. lol But really, if they want to show me that they're legit, I would respect them so much for showing face right now and making some sort of communication.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

And I mean asshats in the nicest possible way.  I just don't want to be sued.


----------



## skylite (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I mean asshats in the nicest possible way.  I just don't want to be sued.
lmao. I had a professor who called me an  asshat at least twice a day. He was my favorite ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no joke. He was awesome.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 26, 2013)

This is all so sad. I was really hoping to get these polishes as a gift. I received my confirmation today that my subsription was canceled but nothing about my refund. I will be out of $20 since I didn't get the October box. I should have gone with my gut feeling. I will sort the money out Monday with my bank. Some may think it is just $20 but that's one $20 I could have used to put joy for some deserving person. This is definitely a learning/teaching moment. What is that old saying... "Fool me once shame on You; fool me twice shame on me."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I went through my emails from Bondi, and these are my orders and order #s.  Please don't judge the amount of polish I have ordered!

July 31 - #1560 - August Box

August 9 - #1688 - Regular Order

August 26 - # 2091 -September Beauty Box  

August 29 - # 2738 - Extra Box

August 29 - # 2741 - Extra Box

August 30 - # 2781 - Extra Box

September 9 - # 3071 - Extra Box

September 23 - # 3253 - Extra Box

October 1 - # 3806 - October Box

October 2 - # 3807 - Regular Order

There is no way they have 15,000 boxes to send out or 15,000 subscribers!


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

> So, I went through my emails from Bondi, and these are my orders and order #s. Â Please don't judge the amount of polish I have ordered! July 31 - #1560 - August Box August 9 - #1688 - Regular Order August 26 - # 2091 -September Beauty BoxÂ Â  August 29 - # 2738 - Extra Box August 29 - # 2741 - Extra Box August 30 - # 2781 - Extra Box September 9 - # 3071 - Extra Box September 23 - # 3253 - Extra Box October 1 - # 3806 - October Box October 2 - # 3807 - Regular Order There is no way they have 15,000 boxes to send out or 15,000 subscribers!


absolutely no judgment....but all the more reason I hope refunds are completed ASAP.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

And now that I know they have so much less work to do to get the boxes out, there is no way they have sent out any boxes.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

100 page post here we come.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

So much to disprove or provide the images were taken at the same time. Facebook changes the exif data on the images once uploaded, I confirmed this by comparing my image uploaded directly to one of the exif sites I know of to the same picture I uploaded to FB and the data reads correctly from the original but is changes to a January 25, 2012 date for the Facebook image.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is all so sad. I was really hoping to get these polishes as a gift. I received my confirmation today that my subsription was canceled but nothing about my refund. I will be out of $20 since I didn't get the October box. I should have gone with my gut feeling. I will sort the money out Monday with my bank. Some may think it is just $20 but that's one $20 I could have used to put joy for some deserving person. This is definitely a learning/teaching moment. What is that old saying... "Fool me once shame on You; fool me twice shame on me."

No you're not out. If you don't receive a refund by the 1st you can dispute the charge with your credit card/bank.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  100 page post here we come.
I wonder what they're talking about in the happy bondi thread?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the sleuthing ladies. This is such a great group of women! I hope Zadi can find out some info for us. For me the biggest issue is the silence from Richard. He was so engaged in the beginning and he's almost non-existent the last month or so. He would check in every few days but now nothing. And still no email. If the gifts from September were for September they should have had them long ago and ready to ship. Or that was another issue, maybe they just got the gifts? Maybe Zadi will find out about that too. If there really are 15K subs then we're talking about far more boxes lost. That's 15,000 Sept sub boxes AND 7,000-10,000 beauty gifts. All lost or not scanned?! And if they were shipped in waves (like I suggested and Richard confirmed the other day) then how did not one single box from all those waves of shipments not get scanned? I know mail can be screwy but even the laziest of the laziest would surely scan at least 1 box every thousand! I've got almost $60 in polish missing and I really hope there's some explanation. I just want to hear from Richard! I'm of the belief that Julep hired some ex navy seals dressed as ninjas to hold up USPS and they drove off with all the pretty polishes. Someone call Chuck Norris....Zadi, is he in your "bible?"


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Unicorns and fluffy bunny tail.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Butter Londons by the looks of it.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I'm of the belief that Julep hired some ex navy seals dressed as ninjas to hold up USPS and they drove off with all the pretty polishes. 
My money is on Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter Londons by the looks of it.
Ha.  Yeah.  I can't imagine that as much as they want it to be, there's much happiness going on over there.  Removing yourself from all the horrible, negative meanie makers doesn't change the situation at all.  Does it?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

> Thanks for all the sleuthing ladies. This is such a great group of women! I hope Zadi can find out some info for us. For me the biggest issue is the silence from Richard. He was so engaged in the beginning and he's almost non-existent the last month or so. He would check in every few days but now nothing. And still no email. If the gifts from September were for September they should have had them long ago and ready to ship. Or that was another issue, maybe they just got the gifts? Maybe Zadi will find out about that too. If there really are 15K subs then we're talking about far more boxes lost. That's 15,000 Sept sub boxes AND 7,000-10,000 beauty gifts. All lost or not scanned?! And if they were shipped in waves (like I suggested and Richard confirmed the other day) then how did not one single box from all those waves of shipments not get scanned? I know mail can be screwy but even the laziest of the laziest would surely scan at least 1 box every thousand! I've got almost $60 in polish missing and I really hope there's some explanation. I just want to hear from Richard! I'm of the belief that Julep hired some ex navy seals dressed as ninjas to hold up USPS and they drove off with all the pretty polishes. Someone call Chuck Norris....Zadi, is he in your "bible?"


whoa. Maybe Julep is getting promo code revenge. I love it...class, Julep!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


whoa. Maybe Julep is getting promo code revenge. I love it...class, Julep!
Nail polish voodoo doll?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone call Chuck Norris....Zadi, is he in your "bible?"

LOL


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

maybe Julep James Julep.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


whoa. Maybe Julep is getting promo code revenge. I love it...class, Julep!
Julep's ninjas for the win!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

I do have Julep contacts. LOL


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 26, 2013)

@DonnaD - Bahahahahaha....Damn you Lindsey Lohan! Yeah, Butter London is thanking Bondi right now! There business has skyrocketed thanks to the unicorns and puppies thread.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, thank goodness my Buckeyes just won. Today's not a total loss. Hubby keeps looking at me like I'm Sh*t Cray and asking why I keep laughing my butt off. I'm like, uh, nail polish. I can't tell him I'm missing $60 in nail polish....he will ground me!


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Jane's boardroom chalkboard...





(I'm not calling anyone a skank, I promise. Just...Mean Girls. Say crack again.)


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My money is on Lindsay Lohan.
 Oh my gord, I just realized how this played into my Mean Girls GIF. I don't know if you were going there or if it was just serendipitous, but HAILSYES.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't want to see you ladies fight amongst yourselves because outside of the Bondi threads most of you have become comrades over other things. I really hate seeing the tension between those who still support Bondi and those who don't. Frankly, I DO blame Bondi for this tension because they're the root of the mess and it's one left to me and the rest of the mod team to clean up.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jane's boardroom chalkboard...





(I'm not calling anyone a skank, I promise. Just...Mean Girls. Say crack again.)
I would totally join the skank army except I once told my husband that if he didn't stop pissing me off, I was going to become a drunken sl*t.  He replied that first I would need to ever actually drink and then work on the sl*t part.  I told him that girls can be whatever they want to be and I didn't think he was being very supportive.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

you both crack me up

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have Julep contacts. LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jane's boardroom chalkboard...





(I'm not calling anyone a skank, I promise. Just...Mean Girls. Say crack again.)


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to see you ladies fight amongst yourselves because outside of the Bondi threads most of you have become comrades over other things. I really hate seeing the tension between those who still support Bondi and those who don't. Frankly, I DO blame Bondi for this tension because they're the root of the mess and it's one left to me and the rest of the mod team to clean up.
For me, nobody has pissed me off so I don't feel tense towards anyone.  But then, it's pretty hard to piss me off over a difference of opinion.  I have a loud mouth and a thick skin...which is a really good combo, don't you think.  Just think how much my feelings would get hurt every time someone told me to shut up lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been posting in both threads, and I would just like to say that to not post anything negative or questioning of Bondi in the other thread makes the conversation go off topic.  Once you discuss what you ordered, what else do you have to talk about?  There are no swatches, there are no updates, there is no communication from Bondi to let anyone know what is happening.  That limits what you have to talk about that is Bondi related.  I do like the women in the other thread.  They are very nice women.  We just have a difference of opinion on this topic.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries Zadidoll.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been posting in both threads, and I would just like to say that to not post anything negative or questioning of Bondi in the other thread makes the conversation go off topic.  Once you discuss what you ordered, what else do you have to talk about?  There are no swatches, there are no updates, there is no communication from Bondi to let anyone know what is happening.  That limits what you have to talk about that is Bondi related.  I do like the women in the other thread.  They are very nice women.  We just have a difference of opinion on this topic.  
I like them too but I don't really care much for Butter London so I wouldn't have anything to talk about over there.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like them too but I don't really care much for Butter London so I wouldn't have anything to talk about over there.
I've just ordered my first six Butter Londons today.  I only paid $8 each for them, so if they aren't my fave, I'm okay with that.  Plus, hopefully, I have some money coming back to me from Bondi!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Oh my gord, I just realized how this played into my Mean Girls GIF. I don't know if you were going there or if it was just serendipitous, but HAILSYES.
No, I wasn't.  I was just going by how she seems to be known for stealing all the pretties.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like them too but I don't really care much for Butter London so I wouldn't have anything to talk about over there.
I want to love butter london, I think their packaging and brand image is adorable. But they're too expensive and the four polishes I tried chipped super fast, so, alas. I've found that Essie, Zoya, and *some* Julep shades (i think their formula is really inconsistent, but the good ones are REALLY good) are my favorite.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've just ordered my first six Butter Londons today.  I only paid $8 each for them, so if they aren't my fave, I'm okay with that.  Plus, hopefully, I have some money coming back to me from Bondi!
At $8 I might buy a couple but I find their formula to be very hit or miss and for the money, I'll stick with OPI and China Glaze (who, by the by is really acing their formulas lately.)  I feel the same way about Essie with the hit or miss thing but I can get them $5 a bottle so I'm more okay with it.  Spending $15 on a bottle of polish that might suck is something I'm not willing to do.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm like Switzerland here....neutral! I posted my order in the other thread but that's all I had to talk about. I'm still trying to stay optimistic, but it's getting really hard! (But I still love all the ladies there!) And @DonnaD and @TheSilverNail are here and soooo entertaining! I have one BL and I like it.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Oh my gord, I just realized how this played into my Mean Girls GIF. I don't know if you were going there or if it was just serendipitous, but HAILSYES.
Seriously, *love* your use of "gord"...I usually use "gawd" but gord is funnier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I still haven't found a color that I like...their muted colors are just too muddy for me and their vibrant colors too flat. Their formula doesn't impress me, at least not for the extra price. Or I'm just too picky, ha! With Lippman at least I can justify the prettiness I see by just staring at the bottle (I still don't have any of those either though...but those are much more tempting).


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 26, 2013)

> At $8 I might buy a couple but I find their formula to be very hit or miss and for the money, I'll stick with OPI and China Glaze (who, by the by is really acing their formulas lately.) Â I feel the same way about Essie with the hit or miss thing but I can get them $5 a bottle so I'm more okay with it. Â Spending $15 on a bottle of polish that might suck is something I'm not willing to do.


 I have two sets of China glaze in my ulta cart but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. And I did just pick up an essie which I haven't tried in a long time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 26, 2013)

You know, maybe it's just the Butter Londons that I have but I'm not that impressed by them. The formula isn't that great and mine chipped fairly easily in too short amount of time. I just don't like paying that much for something that may or may not be a good formula. The bottle is very pretty though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows, I may try again....probably sooner rather than later LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know, maybe it's just the Butter Londons that I have but I'm not that impressed by them. The formula isn't that great and mine chipped fairly easily in too short amount of time. I just don't like paying that much for something that may or may not be a good formula. The bottle is very pretty though!




Who knows, I may try again....probably sooner rather than later LOL
I had the same problem. I thought I was doing something wrong BAHAH.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm like Switzerland here....neutral! I posted my order in the other thread but that's all I had to talk about. I'm still trying to stay optimistic, but it's getting really hard! (But I still love all the ladies there!) And @DonnaD and @TheSilverNail are here and soooo entertaining!

I have one BL and I like it.
That's because we're old and cynical with a penchant for scathing humour.  The best thing about getting old is you can say what you want and people think it's cute.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD  recipe, you say?




LOL!  I don't cook out of boxes ever.  That sounded homemade.  Drats.  I'ma search the web and maybe find a real recipe for them. 





Donna, I can attest that these are AMAZING. Caramel stuffed apple cider cookies &lt;3

http://scrambledhenfruit.blogspot.com/2010/11/caramel-stuffed-apple-cider-cookies.html


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 26, 2013)

I picked up the holiday set and the duo sets to try. I used the ipsy 30 off code so it bright it down to decent cost.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know, maybe it's just the Butter Londons that I have but I'm not that impressed by them. The formula isn't that great and mine chipped fairly easily in too short amount of time. I just don't like paying that much for something that may or may not be a good formula. The bottle is very pretty though!



Who knows, I may try again....probably sooner rather than later LOL
The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I can attest that these are AMAZING. Caramel stuffed apple cider cookies &lt;3

http://scrambledhenfruit.blogspot.com/2010/11/caramel-stuffed-apple-cider-cookies.html
Now that's what I'm talking about!  I'm making a Texas chcocolate sheet cake tomorrow so since I'll already be baking....


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> You know, maybe it's just the Butter Londons that I have but I'm not that impressed by them. The formula isn't that great and mine chipped fairly easily in too short amount of time. I just don't like paying that much for something that may or may not be a good formula. The bottle is very pretty though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows, I may try again....probably sooner rather than later LOL


I picked up a dozen Butters for some stupid price during a Revolve Clothing sale (like +/- $4 ea) and while the bottles and names and sparkles are alluring...not a huge fan of the gloopy and chippy formula on the whole. Kinda a letdown...yet I still have more on my wishlist. I have a problem.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I can attest that these are AMAZING. Caramel stuffed apple cider cookies &lt;3

http://scrambledhenfruit.blogspot.com/2010/11/caramel-stuffed-apple-cider-cookies.html
holy cow those look amazing. definitely putting those on my list for when i'm feeling like making something home made!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I'm like Switzerland here....neutral! I posted my order in the other thread but that's all I had to talk about. I'm still trying to stay optimistic, but it's getting really hard! (But I still love all the ladies there!) And @DonnaD and @TheSilverNail are here and soooo entertaining! I have one BL and I like it.


 Ha! I felt like Switzerland for awhile too but picked my side today. I do love all the ladies here and still hope things work out! It's definitely been an interesting week. I only have BL too and it's nice but not a spectacular formula for me. I thought about picking up another couple from Ulta but they don't ship polish to AK.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

you know what's sad, i was looking through bondi's website earlier and i was really looking forward to the fall 2013 colors. they could've made a killing from me because i did NOT like zoya's fall collection this season, even though fall colors are usually my favorite.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you know what's sad, i was looking through bondi's website earlier and i was really looking forward to the fall 2013 colors. they could've made a killing from me because i did NOT like zoya's fall collection this season, even though fall colors are usually my favorite.

Entirely agree. There were so many good colors and so much potential. Their grey (which is the color of nail polish I love most and have most of) was my favorite and in searching for anything close I've failed, it's such a nice soft ballet grey. Out of the Bondis I own it's definitely my favorite and it's sad that most of the colors to this point I never got to see swatched.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

I ordered the entire fall/winter collection. I was so looking forward to searching them and painting my nails with them. They were awesome colors.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

I loved Bondi's fall/winter collection too. Such interesting colors that I've not seen anything close to. I wanted most of them. As far as Butter London, I really like it, but I only buy it on sale and only colors that I haven't seen dupes for. I have 6 minis and I think 3 full-size, but one was a gift with purchase. Knackered is my favorite polish of any polish if any brand and my absolute favorite mani I've ever done was Knackered over Bondi's Lady Liberty. I could not stop staring at my hands.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â
> > ...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

It's a Bondi eulogy up in here.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> It's a Bondi eulogy up in here.


 Well, we are grieving the loss of the beautiful, but perhaps imaginary, polish will we never get to use.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, we are grieving the loss of the beautiful, but perhaps imaginary, polish will we never get to use.
I really wanted west point waters.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> It's a Bondi eulogy up in here.


 excuse me as I pour a little for our fallen homie. RIP Bondi. ...I really wanted My Ex's Heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a Bondi eulogy up in here.

ahhahaha


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.
Zoya Twila


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Twila
Really?  Awesome!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.
Zoya Twila

Twila is composed of bar glitters...so not really a dupe other than maybe color wise.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

I may have a dupe for Butter London's Scallywag. It's from Wet n Wild but I think it was a LE polish.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.
Zoya Twila

Well, that just got added to my wish list, thanks! ha. My Zoya collection is ever-growing...


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

How about zoya moosheen? http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-in-Mosheen-ZP643.html


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have a dupe for Butter London's Scallywag. It's from Wet n Wild but I think it was a LE polish.
Well aren't we Miss Not Helpful!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

Deborah Lippmann-Just Dance might be even closer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How about zoya moosheen? http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-in-Mosheen-ZP643.html

Mosheen is completely sheer, just glitters in a clear-ish base (maybe a slight ice blue tint to the base, I guess)...I don't even think you could layer it enough to get the look of Scallywag.  It's much more sheer than the swatch photo on Zoya's site even suggests...It's pretty, though.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

I know how you feel about Julep, @DonnaD, but I wonder if Carly is a dupe? I own neither...just going from memory of blogger swatches. Carly may be too dark.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have a dupe for Butter London's Scallywag. It's from Wet n Wild but I think it was a LE polish.
Well aren't we Miss Not Helpful!


LOL I have to find it first but before I find it I have to get to my tote of polishes! I've piled all my cosmetics on one side of the room with the intent of going through stuff but I haven't touched that pile in a month! #hoardingissues LOL


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL I have to find it first but before I find it I have to get to my tote of polishes! I've piled all my cosmetics on one side of the room with the intent of going through stuff but I haven't touched that pile in a month! #hoardingissues LOL
Well, once you go through your hoard, let me know the name.  Maybe I can find it on ebay.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know how you feel about Julep, @DonnaD, but I wonder if Carly is a dupe? I own neither...just going from memory of blogger swatches. Carly may be too dark.
I'll see if my daughter has it.  She adores Julep equally as much as I hate them.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the entire fall/winter collection. I was so looking forward to searching them and painting my nails with them. They were awesome colors.

So did I! I couldn't choose and kept coming back with that extra box code thinking "It's just $16, right?" If this mess ever gets cleared up, I would be happy to buy up a few of them, but I don't think I'll be able to get them all. Unless they offer a really amazing apology sale??



We can only hope!


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm holding out that this is just a Mercury retrograde / eclipse situation. I like to think that Richard has spent the last 6 days (weeks?) pacing the floor, not sleeping, tying to get answers as to why he doesn't have product. If he doesn't have answers he wouldn't have anything to tell us, and it wouldn't make him a liar- just someone who was a little to open about his operations and business practices early on and opened himself up to such intense (and well deserved at this point) scrutiny. 

This whole thing has got me so upset I couldn't even paint my nails tonight. Smudged and smeared polish all over my hands and then I gave up and slapped a clear coat on.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe I should just comment on someone's swatch of it as to the formula.  I'm not opposed to Butter London if it's one of the ones that have a decent formula.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superstrcarwash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I'm holding out that this is just a Mercury retrograde / eclipse situation*. I like to think that Richard has spent the last 6 days (weeks?) pacing the floor, not sleeping, tying to get answers as to why he doesn't have product. If he doesn't have answers he wouldn't have anything to tell us, and it wouldn't make him a liar- just someone who was a little to open about his operations and business practices early on and opened himself up to such intense (and well deserved at this point) scrutiny. 

This whole thing has got me so upset I couldn't even paint my nails tonight. Smudged and smeared polish all over my hands and then I gave up and slapped a clear coat on. 
Well, I know that mercury in retrograde is ruining my life right now.   On top of my shiny, new computer being destroyed by windows 8.1 and my Cult Cosmetics Black Box travelling the entire continental US and the moron who replaced my windshield losing pieces of rubber onto the engine and nearly starting a fire...and I have a late model Mercedes my husband bought for me for my birthday and let me tell you, my generally temperate temper would have become decidedly untemperate!  and the pipe to the sewer suddening sh*tting the bed...sort of literally... and needing to be replaced...it's been rough.  When the hell is it over?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Sooo, I googled West Point Waters (because I'm a stalker and DonnaD mentioned it) and guess what? It has a raving review from a "verified buyer" named Debbie J:

west point waters


















I received this in my box monthly sub... my daughts love it. Thank you Debbie
 
I have no idea what "Thank you Debbie" means, Bondi responding?
 
Here's the link:
 
http://www.bondinewyork.com/products/west-point-waters


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo, I googled West Point Waters (because I'm a stalker and DonnaD mentioned it) and guess what? It has a raving review from a "verified buyer" named Debbie J:

west point waters


















I received this in my box monthly sub... my daughts love it. Thank you Debbie
 
I have no idea what "Thank you Debbie" means, Bondi responding?
 
Here's the link:
 
http://www.bondinewyork.com/products/west-point-waters
Well the author's name is Debbie so it's probably meant to be "thank you [bondi]. -debbie" just badly puncutated


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the author's name is Debbie so it's probably meant to be "thank you [bondi]. -debbie" just badly puncutated
Oh, you're right. That is if there actually is a Debbie... and if there actually is a West Point Waters polish. PARANOOIAAA IN MY BRAAIIN lol.


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I know that mercury in retrograde is ruining my life right now.   On top of my shiny, new computer being destroyed by windows 8.1 and my Cult Cosmetics Black Box travelling the entire continental US and the moron who replaced my windshield losing pieces of rubber onto the engine and nearly starting a fire...and I have a late model Mercedes my husband bought for me for my birthday and let me tell you, my generally temperate temper would have become decidedly untemperate!  and the pipe to the sewer suddening sh*tting the bed...sort of literally... and needing to be replaced...it's been rough.  When the hell is it over?
November 10th! Right about the time the email for the selection window for November is (supposed to be) going out.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 27, 2013)

> Oh, you're right. That is if there actually is a Debbie... and if there actually is a West Point Waters polish. PARANOOIAAA IN MY BRAAIIN lol.


 I think there were posts earlier noting some sort of issue where the reviews seem to be for other polish colours. Probably a site glitch. I do know that Bondi's site tends to crash my browser at work all the time... Yeah, no response to my email asking point blank if the boxes have left the premises. I am DONE. Sub cancelled and refund requested. I'm only out $36 but that still buys some groceries.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 27, 2013)

> November 10th! Right about the time the email for the selection window for November is (supposed to be) going out. :wacko:


 Aw crap. And I have a job interview on Monday at my dream company.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm also waiting on 2 September boxes, an October box, and talked my friend into a September box as well. I've been patiently waiting for my polish, and only really started questioning things when I started reading this thread. Reading all these posts made me start to wonder if I should be so patient so I figured I'd explain the whole nasty mess to my husband, and get his thoughts on what I should do.

My plan for the past two weeks has been to skip November, but continue waiting for September and October to ship, but I've started wondering if I should cancel completely and ask for a refund. My husband's thought is that Bondi has already paid for the shipping on the September beauty gifts, and the September boxes for those that have received shipping notices. We were both under the impression that you must pay for shipping to create a USPS shipping label with a delivery confirmation number, so we decided to do some additional research.

When he called the Post Office today to check on this, the lady he spoke with said that payment is indeed due at the time the label and number are generated, and that the Post Office must receive a request from the shipper to cancel the label and refund the cost of shipping. If the refund is approved, the refund process takes 7 to 10 business days at a minimum. When he gave her all of my tracking numbers, she said they are still in their system, but are still showing pre-shipment.

The hubs thinks Bondi fully intends to ship all of the gifts and polish. He agrees that it sucks that they haven't been more honest about the status of the boxes, but doesn't think I should cancel yet. I'll fully admit I'm a Pollyanna, but I'm going to wait it out. I don't know if this info makes anyone feel better or is another bit of annoyance, but I just figured I'd share since it's another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think there were posts earlier noting some sort of issue where the reviews seem to be for other polish colours. Probably a site glitch.

I do know that Bondi's site tends to crash my browser at work all the time...

Yeah, no response to my email asking point blank if the boxes have left the premises. I am DONE. Sub cancelled and refund requested. I'm only out $36 but that still buys some groceries.
Oh, I remember those posts. Me and my terrible memory. Hopefully you'll get your $36 dollars back to use for groceries. I cancelled when  they first announced the delay. Something about the whole thing, paired with how they were handling negative comments just rubbed me the wrong way, I went with my gut and thankfuly was right. I really hope all of you ladies get your refunds or polishes.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 27, 2013)

And I wanted to add that the hub's thought as to why they aren't responding to messages and/or have disabled chat on their site is because they are frantically packing boxes with polish that arrived late to them. And yes, it's irritating that they won't just come out and tell us that the polish was/is late, but that might account for the lack of communication. 

My husband is one of the most cynical, pessimistic people I've ever met so I'm surprised by his response to all this, but I'm hoping that he is right.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 27, 2013)

They have been responding to posts of Facebook, but they won't even answer just yes or no to a simple question.  When the August shipping was all screwed up, Richard was all over the place explaining and apologizing.  He's nowhere to be found now.  I hope you husband is right and everything is sorted out for both the customers' and the Bondi employees sake.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 27, 2013)

> They have been responding to posts of Facebook, but they won't even answer just yes or no to a simple question.Â  When the August shipping was all screwed up, Richard was all over the place explaining and apologizing.Â  He's nowhere to be found now.Â  I hope you husband is right and everything is sorted out for both the customers' and the Bondi employees sake.


 Agreed. I wouldn't have sent my cancel/refund email this morning had they emailed us the update as promised. The silence and lack of communication worries me.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

I hope that's true but the problem with that story for me is that only more people will worry and cancel as the silence continues...and they lose that money invested and time to find those cancelled boxes etc Either way there's no real reason they shouldn't get on top of this, it leaves them only able to react rather than take control


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Let me ask you ladies a question. The mods and I are still talking about the Bondi issue and I brought this up to them in conversation.

Let's say that Richard is telling the truth and that the polishes are indeed on their way. Let's say due to cancellations and refunds he has 500 extra boxes now sitting around and all the other customers who are waiting end up getting their polishes and things return to normal. Would you be upset if he turned around and sold those boxes akin to how Starlooks sells their past boxes? That is, if he has the products on hand and it's not going out to any more subscribers and everyone either got their refunds or got their boxes so these are just boxes he now has, would you care if he sold the boxes? Much less sold it at a higher price as a "past box" like Starlooks?

Once those people who are still subscribed get their products what ever product he has left he can STILL sell like Starlooks does with past boxes AT A HIGHER cost (just like Starlooks).

http://starlooks.com/collections/past-starboxes - Subscription price is $15 but "past boxes" are $10 more.





Let me reiterated this is something I brought up because we're talking about those who cancelled and were refunded and those who are waiting for refunds. So what's is he going to do with those polishes?


----------



## Colouratura (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.
I normally read as I never have anything helpful to add but Color Club - Untamed Luxury works well in place of Scallywag.


And with the Starlooks type scenario - Bondi is free to sell 'my' box to someone else at whatever price.  Not happy that I didn't get my original polishes and would have to pay more to get them after but it was my choice to cancel in the first place.  I have two Bondi polishes in hand bought way back and for now that's all there will be.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

@zadidoll I would think the customization would make that hard, since each box is different. I don't mind reselling at all but I think I'd mind them doing it at a higher price, you don't have the beauty extra, at least for the sept box included since that doesn't even fit? And you can always just get the exact past colors in your own custom box? Interesting question though


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 27, 2013)

They really wouldn't be "intact" boxes though since every box is picked and packed to order. Wouldn't they just return those polishes to inventory and re-sell them?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Let me ask you ladies a question. The mods and I are still talking about the Bondi issue and I brought this up to them in conversation. Let's say that Richard is telling the truth and that the polishes are indeed on their way. Let's say due to cancellations and refunds he has 500 extra boxes now sitting around and all the other customers who are waiting end up getting their polishes and things return to normal. Would you be upset if he turned around and sold those boxes akin to how Starlooks sells their past boxes? That is, if he has the products on hand and it's not going out to any more subscribers and everyone either got their refunds or got their boxes so these are just boxes he now has, would you care if he sold the boxes? Much less sold it at a higher price as a "past box" like Starlooks? Once those people who are still subscribed get their products what ever product he has left he can STILL sell like Starlooks does with past boxes AT A HIGHER cost (just like Starlooks). http://starlooks.com/collections/past-starboxes - Subscription price is $15 but "past boxes" are $10 more.
> 
> Let me reiterated this is something I brought up because we're talking about those who cancelled and were refunded and those who are waiting for refunds. So what's is he going to do with those polishes?


 He could sell them at his kiosk. And he stated he is opening more locations in the coming weeks. I still don't think he has the fall/winter colors. It's one of the direct questions he won't answer on Facebook or email, and he is not selling them at his kiosk, as far as I can tell.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

@barbyechick - what I'm thinking is that when it comes to the left over products to do it as a "mystery box" or a "grab bag" type since customization would prove to be more difficult. BUT the biggest thing is that IF they do something like this to FIRST make sure all refunds are given and customers who didn't cancel got their boxes first and foremost.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll I would think the customization would make that hard, since each box is different. I don't mind reselling at all but I think I'd mind them doing it at a higher price, you don't have the beauty extra, at least for the sept box included since that doesn't even fit? And you can always just get the exact past colors in your own custom box?

Interesting question though

It's my understanding that you can keep choosing whatever polish you want from that collection until the new collection comes out. So say there it's December, you can still choose whatever you want from the Fall/Winter collection. However, once the Spring/Summer collection is up you can no longer choose from the Fall/Winter. However, you can still buy them on an individual basis.

That being said, each month there is supposed to be a few exclusive to subscribers only polish added.  What they would do with those special ones, I'm not sure.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

> @barbyechick - what I'm thinking is that when it comes to the left over products to do it as a "mystery box" or a "grab bag" type since customization would prove to be more difficult. BUT the biggest thing is that IF they do something like this to FIRST make sure all refunds are given and customers who didn't cancel got their boxes first and foremost.


 True. Although in that case their model doesn't encourage grab bags as a plus since you can guarantee your colors and also the lack of beauty gift makes it less enticing. Cheaper makes more sense although larger loss. Best would be to open boxes and just re add to inventory


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Well that's IF boxes were packed. I still doubt that has happened.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's my understanding that you can keep choosing whatever polish you want from that collection until the new collection comes out. So say there it's December, you can still choose whatever you want from the Fall/Winter collection. *However, once the Spring/Summer collection is up you can no longer choose from the Fall/Winter*. However, you can still buy them on an individual basis.
That being said, each month there is supposed to be a few exclusive to subscribers only polish added.  What they would do with those special ones, I'm not sure.

I think you can choose from any polish on the site to build your box, for instance right now you can pick from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections for your October box....I chose Midnight Mystery (spring/summer) as one of my October box picks.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you can choose from any polish on the site to build your box, for instance right now you can pick from the spring/summer and fall/winter collections for your October box....I chose Midnight Mystery (spring/summer) as one of my October box picks.

Ah ok. It's quite possible that I was just ordering under the Fall/Winter tab then.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 27, 2013)

I also ordered 2 of the Spring/Summer colors in my October box, including one of the discounted ones oddly enough. (Seriously, what was I thinking?!ðŸ˜‰) Question: I'm planning to use my voucher from September's box delay, but just can't decide what to order. I was thinking I wanted to keep it to the discounted items, but don't really love any of the colors I don't already have. One I don't have, but am unsure about is Top of the Rock, though I don't love grey. Am I missing out on something great with that one? If not, which of the others do you recommend? I'm normally super drawn to corals. Is that what Strawberry Fields is?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

If you plan on ordering with your voucher I say pick Police Box. I'm such a Doctor Who fan so I can't help but noticed it's similar to Cult Nail's Time Traveler (my favorite blue polish).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHCBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also ordered 2 of the Spring/Summer colors in my October box, including one of the discounted ones oddly enough. (Seriously, what was I thinking?!ðŸ˜‰)

Question: I'm planning to use my voucher from September's box delay, but just can't decide what to order. I was thinking I wanted to keep it to the discounted items, but don't really love any of the colors I don't already have.

One I don't have, but am unsure about is Top of the Rock, though I don't love grey. Am I missing out on something great with that one? If not, which of the others do you recommend? I'm normally super drawn to corals. Is that what Strawberry Fields is?
Here's a pic of Strawberry Fields





It's like a slightly orangeish reddish color lol


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 27, 2013)

> If you plan on ordering with your voucher I say pick Police Box. I'm such a Doctor Who fan so I can't help but noticed it's similar to Cult Nail's Time Traveler (my favorite blue polish).


 Already on order! It was one of the three in my first Sept box.


> Here's a pic of Strawberry Fields
> 
> It's like a slightly orangeish reddish color lol


 That mani is ADORABLE! Thanks for the close-up. Seeing that definitely helped, and I'm pretty sure it's too orange for my complexion. I might go for Tavern on the and Horny Mistress though I need another red like I need a hole in the head. It took me over half an hour to decide which red to take for my pedi today!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHCBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That mani is ADORABLE! Thanks for the close-up. Seeing that definitely helped, and I'm pretty sure it's too orange for my complexion. I might go for Tavern on the and Horny Mistress though I need another red like I need a hole in the head. It took me over half an hour to decide which red to take for my pedi today!
Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHCBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you plan on ordering with your voucher I say pick Police Box. I'm such a Doctor Who fan so I can't help but noticed it's similar to Cult Nail's Time Traveler (my favorite blue polish).

Already on order! It was one of the three in my first Sept box. Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's a pic of Strawberry Fields






It's like a slightly orangeish reddish color lol

That mani is ADORABLE! Thanks for the close-up. Seeing that definitely helped, and I'm pretty sure it's too orange for my complexion. I might go for Tavern on the and Horny Mistress though I need another red like I need a hole in the head. It took me over half an hour to decide which red to take for my pedi today! 
I am pale as _ _ _ _ and cool toned. On me, Strawberry Fields takes on a cooler, pinker tone. It is by far one of my favorite polish colors ever.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> @barbyechick - what I'm thinking is that when it comes to the left over products to do it as a "mystery box" or a "grab bag" type since customization would prove to be more difficult. BUT the biggest thing is that IF they do something like this to FIRST make sure all refunds are given and customers who didn't cancel got their boxes first and foremost.


 At this point I wouldn't take it if it was free.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed.

I wouldn't have sent my cancel/refund email this morning had they emailed us the update as promised. The silence and lack of communication worries me.
I'm torn between wanting communication and news and knowing that I won't believe whatever's said at this point anyway.


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only one I don't have and really want is Scallywag but I'm afraid of Butter London.  I really should find out if a blogger has found a dupe for it.

*Deborah Lippmann's Just Dance* is closer like someone else said. Quite similar though Scallywag is slightly bluer and the Lippmann is a tad more teal. I have heard the formula for Scallywag is pretty average (from a few people), but YMMV. I haven't tried *Color Club Untamed Luxury.*

*Zoya Twila* is really quite different as someone mentioned with the bar glitter being silver and blue, and the blue a darker shade. But it's a fun polish and I prefer this as a funky xmas polish over the more traditional types.

Took some pix for those interested:









(this one with some light to show the silvery holo bits better)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD  recipe, you say?




LOL!  I don't cook out of boxes ever.  That sounded homemade.  Drats.  I'ma search the web and maybe find a real recipe for them. 





Donna, I can attest that these are AMAZING. Caramel stuffed apple cider cookies &lt;3

http://scrambledhenfruit.blogspot.com/2010/11/caramel-stuffed-apple-cider-cookies.html


@kawaiimeows I need to buy these!  they look yummy!  I HAVE made the caramel stuffed apple cider cookies, too.  They're amazing, especially right out of the oven.  However, once the caramel hardens inside the cookie, there is a slight problem.  You can seriously break a tooth on it!  I also wouldn't recommend microwaving them, because DEAR GOD MOLTEN LAVA CARAMEL.  However, there is a solution!  Always have a cookie with a hot drink (cider, hot chocolate, tea, etc).  Balance your cookie over the mouth of the mug, and the steam heat will soften the caramel to a gooey warmth.  And then they're amazing again.

(also, do NOT add all 10 packets of cider spice.  Maybe 2-3 max.)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> *Deborah Lippmann's Just Dance*Â is closer like someone else said. Quite similar though Scallywag is slightly bluer and the Lippmann is a tad more teal. I have heard the formula for Scallywag is pretty average (from a few people), but YMMV. I haven't triedÂ *Color Club Untamed Luxury.* *Zoya Twila* is really quite different as someone mentionedÂ with the bar glitter being silver and blue, and the blue a darker shade. But it's a fun polishÂ and I prefer this as aÂ funky xmas polish over the more traditional types. Took some pix for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> (this one with some light to show the silvery holo bits better)


 I need this. I've been playing with a zoya order but can't make up my mind.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

And a great silence was heard from Bondi, as they pondered what to say and who they could blame. (Please imagine this being read by James Earl Jones, in a very dramatic, biblical major)


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHCBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...

One I don't have, but am unsure about is Top of the Rock, though I don't love grey. Am I missing out on something great with that one? If not, which of the others do you recommend? I'm normally super drawn to corals. Is that what Strawberry Fields is?

If it's any help, here's a swatched Strawberry Fields from my original mystery box...





And Top of the Rock from a swatch review post that will now never go live.





I changed my lighting source, obviously, but I do aim for polish colour correctness regardless of what colour my skin appears to have.  I'm more naturally the colour in the bottom photo.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's what has been itching in my brain for the last day. I wasn't sure if you could choose Spring/Summer '13 colours in your Sept/Oct box so I dismissed my brain for the time, but now you guys are confirming that it was an option, so...

Surely there was someone, somewhere in the '15,000 boxes' who chose NONE of the new colours and ONLY Spring/Summer shades.  Not everyone loves dark and vampy colours, and some prefer bright and summery, so out of 15,000 three-sets (sorry...out of '15,000' three-sets) there had to be that ONE Sept/Oct box with Spring/Summer only shades. @SHCBeauty herself ordered 2/3 from S/S, so it's not a hard stretch to imagine someone could have ordered three.

Going on our presumption that Fall/Winter was never received by Bondi, but that they do still have Spring/Summer stock (they have to have something, to open these kiosks and send voucher items from the collection, etc.) That person's box contents are in stock. Why has _their _box not been sent? Or are they one of the subscribers who found Bondi through means other than social media/online community connection and is totally ignorant to this shizstorm and is just happily playing with their polish somewhere, none the wiser, September and/or October box delivered in full?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 27, 2013)

I broke down last night and canceled all my orders. November w/ 2 extras and October.  That is just too much money for me to not care about. I they eventually get their act together and at that point I will be back on board.  I love the polish. It is the first Brand I have found that lasts more than a day on my nails.

Enough is enough

Now I wait to see if my request will be honored.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me ask you ladies a question. ...

Let's say that Richard is telling the truth and that the polishes are indeed on their way. Let's say due to cancellations and refunds he has 500 extra boxes now sitting around and all the other customers who are waiting end up getting their polishes and things return to normal. Would you be upset if he turned around and sold those boxes akin to how Starlooks sells their past boxes? That is, if he has the products on hand and it's not going out to any more subscribers and everyone either got their refunds or got their boxes so these are just boxes he now has, would you care if he sold the boxes? 

...

...So what's is he going to do with those polishes?

Well, I'll play along, 'cause the longer I go without any official communication with Bondi, the more likely it is that this thread's theories are true, and assuming the polishes are on their way is a big assumption for me now.

SO LONG as I receive my refund, I don't care what Richard/Bondi does with their polish -- sell it, give it away, try to turn it into those delicious caramel apple cookies, drop it from the top of the Empire State Building in a safety-controlled science experiment. I don't think they can easily offer them up as past boxes due to the customization, but like he said in one of his emails:

"_Making our Fall/Winter and subsequent collections permanently available for the season for you to choose from, in addition to introducing 3-6 fresh colors each month._"

So they'll be available for the balance of the Winter selections, then returned to general inventory for mark down, similar to the current Spring/Summer set.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Has anyone thought about contacting the new York food Bank to see if they will let us know if they received a donation from Bondi, like they say they have made? He said he was making a $25,000 donation in October, that he made part of it in the beginning of the month and would make the rest of the donation at the end of the month. Does anyone know the name of the food Bank Richard gave us? I will call tomorrow morning.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

> Has anyone thought about contacting the new York food Bank to see if they will let us know if they received a donation from Bondi, like they say they have made? He said he was making a $25,000 donation in October, that he made part of it in the beginning of the month and would make the rest of the donation at the end of the month. Does anyone know the name of the food Bank Richard gave us? I will call tomorrow morning.


I Knowing the likelihood or lack thereof of getting am an answer out of Richard myself, I asked someone to email him and specifically asked what charities he has donated money to and how much. I knew that his charity that he mentions on his website does not yet exist. And doing simple math come to the conclusion that it was highly unlikely he had any profits to donate. So I wanted a clear cut answer. Here it is: HI Polish Jinx, sorry for the delay in answering the donation question, just received this from Bondi: Richard Annington (Bondi New York) Oct 22 12:29 (EDT) Hi Christine, Thank you for the question and sorry for the delay in responding, this was passed to me to respond to, hence the delay. In June 2013 we made an initial $5,000 donation to Food Bank of New York which is part of our pledge to donate $25,000. Another payment is scheduled for October 31st. The donation to the American Red Cross was made in July of this year. Let me know if you need any further information. Rich Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-229


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

HI Polish Jinx, sorry for the delay in answering the donation question, just received this from Bondi: Richard Annington (Bondi New York) Oct 22 12:29 (EDT) Hi Christine, Thank you for the question and sorry for the delay in responding, this was passed to me to respond to, hence the delay. In June 2013 we made an initial $5,000 donation to Food Bank of New York which is part of our pledge to donate $25,000. Another payment is scheduled for October 31st. The donation to the American Red Cross was made in July of this year. Let me know if you need any further information. Rich Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


----------



## Valistic (Oct 27, 2013)

I would be very surprised at this point if Bondi would be able to make a 25k donation in 4 days, with all the refunds hes going to be issuing.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

There is a Food Bank for New York, not a Food Bank of New York.  I will call them tomorrow morning and explain the situation and see if they will answer any questions for me.  Thanks!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Q: My order has not arrived/has arrived damaged or defective*

*A:* We ship all orders using USPS First Class mail and issue a tracking number. From time to time packages can be delayed or get lost in the mail. We ask customers to allow 3-5 business days from the date your order is dispatched for delivery. For a package to be classed as lost, we ask that you allow 7 business days before contacting us. We will happily arrange for a replacement or refund after this time.

This is from the Bondi website.  It has now been 7 days for just about everyone's beauty gift.


----------



## Valistic (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   "You guys deserve the down time Richard Annington-Eib!"   ... and it doesn't seem to be sarcastic!
 It's answers like that, that made me leave that group.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I emailed tonight and asked to both cancel my subscription and have my orders refunded. I received the response with a case ID number. Here's hoping I get my money back. I used my debit card, so I'm not sure if it's possible to do a chargeback? Do I just contact my bank and ask?
I used two different cards for my three boxes ordered.  I already got the chargeback on the debit card so BNY should be taking care of that.  I think we'll all be refunded just fine; keep in mind that they presumably have a bunch of subscribers who are not on MUT or FB or whatever and are blissfully unaware of the problems.

Personally I don't care if they have 1,000 subscribers or 15,000 unless they've stated a number that's blatantly untrue.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used two different cards for my three boxes ordered.  I already got the chargeback on the debit card so BNY should be taking care of that.  I think we'll all be refunded just fine; keep in mind that they presumably have a bunch of subscribers who are not on MUT or FB or whatever and are blissfully unaware of the problems.

Personally I don't care if they have 1,000 subscribers or 15,000 unless they've stated a number that's blatantly untrue.
I agree, if he has 10 subscribers, that is just fine.  Richard is the one who stated he had 15,000.  It's just another lie.


----------



## swimsalot (Oct 27, 2013)

Great thread. I was so sick of all that drama. Can't wait to get kiss me under the.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Valistic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It's answers like that, that made me leave that group.
Me too. I ragequit the group a few days ago after Lucia made a long post and a member immediately jumped down her throat --- literally hours after several had agreed with me to stop bashing those who expressed irritation with Bondi. I work with teenagers all day; I don't need to be involved in that much juvenile behavior in my down time also. Although I think a person can be supportive of the people working at Bondi while still being fed up with the shenanigans.

Didn't Richard at one point boast about how normally polish takes 7 or 8 weeks to formulate and they'd managed to reformulate in 4 weeks? I'm guessing that was the first fib: I think the polish is still being reformulated on the usual schedule. Unless the first fib was sending back the polish for quality control reasons (can't imagine why QC wouldn't have taken place at the factory, but I know nothing about polish production, and even big brands have dud batches sometimes). I mean, this could all be because Bondi just ordered too late to get it in time to ship September, but I want to believe they didn't have their organizational timetable _that _screwed up.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@DonnaD - Bahahahahaha....Damn you Lindsey Lohan!

Yeah, Butter London is thanking Bondi right now! There business has skyrocketed thanks to the unicorns and puppies thread.
I'm not in the least bothered to say I'm posting on the other thread as well.  I didn't bring up Butter London but since others did I'll happily discuss them.  Since I didn't get my expected Bondi polishes for my birthday earlier this month I was happy to get myself a few BLs.

Also hoping SquareHue's business is getting a boost from this Bondi situation.  I'd decided to skip SqH's November box but emailed them yesterday asking if it was too late to reactivate my sub and get it.  I'm already looking forward to seeing what SqH will have for December!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, also, Donna, I haven't had any issues chipping with Scallywag, even while cleaning my oven. Some other BL's, yeah, but that glitter stays put. So if you don't find a dupe and love the color, maybe go for it. BL's are expensive, but I can't stop loving them. It's totally the square bottles and the lowercase font; I think they're cute. I'm so shallow like that. 






Actually, ngl, I can't quit Squarehue even when they send me enough yellows to drown in because I love the bottles. Obviously I have a problem.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread is making me consider Square Hue. I'm really tempted.


----------



## Smileys (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread is making me consider Square Hue. I'm really tempted.
Yeah......I signed up last night.....


----------



## skylite (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, Bondi is alive again. They just responded to a my message I sent them the other day verifying that BOTH of my boxes were canceled as the email only had one order #. 

I can also say that my money is back on my CC now, looks like it happened yesterday?


----------



## skylite (Oct 27, 2013)

Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Great thread. I was so sick of all that drama. Can't wait to get kiss me under the.


 I am respectfully requesting that you not refer to our concerns and complaints as"drama." Thank you.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Well, Bondi is alive again. They just responded to a my message I sent them the other day verifying that BOTH of my boxes were canceled as the email only had one order #.Â  I can also say that my money is back on my CC now, looks like it happened yesterday?


 That's good. I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's good. I still haven't heard anything.

Ditto - although perhaps my cancellation/refund confirmation is forthcoming, as they seem to be trickling in now.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part. lol
I think if you've told a company not to send you something but they do anyway, you're not legally obligated to return it, although I'm no attorney, paralegal, etc.  But the high ethical road to take would be to return it; it wouldn't cost anything if one just wrote "Refused" on the box.  I know that this whole experience has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I don't want any of the new polishes in my house and would never keep them or a beauty gift if I've been refunded the money.

Don't mean to sound all prissy high-horse, that's just the way I am.  I think if I wore polish that I didn't pay for that a satellite would fall on my head or something.  Karma.


----------



## skylite (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part. lol
I think if you've told a company not to send you something but they do anyway, you're not legally obligated to return it, although I'm no attorney, paralegal, etc.  But the high ethical road to take would be to return it; it wouldn't cost anything if one just wrote "Refused" on the box.  I know that this whole experience has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I don't want any of the new polishes in my house and would never keep them or a beauty gift if I've been refunded the money.

Don't mean to sound all prissy high-horse, that's just the way I am.  I think if I wore polish that I didn't pay for that a satellite would fall on my head or something.  Karma.


Lol I have no intentions of keeping it were that to happen, I'm just speculating the possibilities. 
I've already sought out more pretties from other companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lol I have no intentions of keeping it were that to happen, I'm just speculating the possibilities. 
I've already sought out more pretties from other companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh, I know you weren't.    And I've enjoyed my Ulta shopping for polishes and renewing my SquareHue subscription.  Pretty polishes, come to mama!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 27, 2013)

I am very curious about their different approaches to refunds/cancellations. I requested all three of mine and am waiting on them to be credited back. However, they never mentioned anything about sending back the boxes if they made it to me or them being able to intercept it through usps like some ladies were told on their emails. I have no plan to keep anything that doesn't belong to me but I wonder if somehow mine just happened to be sitting there next to them , so they are not worried at all about me getting it after being refunded?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just stared at the Ulta site for an hour going back and forth about placing an order AND I looked up a bazillion butter london swatches. Blogger swatches are so great! I have so much polish on the way but this is so tempting! No more polish Alicia! There will be more sales eventually! *closes ulta site*

I did the same thing, TWICE! lol The only one I was having a hard time not getting was Wallis. I am strangely fascinated by it. Oh well. I will get it another time.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

I just want to point out it's actually been 11 business days (not counting Labor Day when boxes were already packed and ready for pickup) since he has many times assured boxes started shipping. No response yet for me but I'll keep waiting


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am very curious about their different approaches to refunds/cancellations. I requested all three of mine and am waiting on them to be credited back. However, they never mentioned anything about sending back the boxes if they made it to me or them being able to intercept it through usps like some ladies were told on their emails. I have no plan to keep anything that doesn't belong to me but I wonder if somehow mine just happened to be sitting there next to them , so they are not worried at all about me getting it after being refunded?
Maybe they're just giving up on the pretense that the boxes were really sent out already?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am very curious about their different approaches to refunds/cancellations. I requested all three of mine and am waiting on them to be credited back. However, they never mentioned anything about sending back the boxes if they made it to me or them being able to intercept it through usps like some ladies were told on their emails. I have no plan to keep anything that doesn't belong to me but I wonder if somehow mine just happened to be sitting there next to them , so they are not worried at all about me getting it after being refunded?
My personal opinion is that they have zero worries about things being returned or not after cancellations, because I don't think they've actually shipped one single box from this fiasco.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

> Maybe they're just giving up on the pretense that the boxes were really sent out already?


 I hope so but yesterday morning they were holding strong on that and that only October is left...same thing I was told days ago


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

The sixth BL I ordered was brown sugar. I had to look it up this morning.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

> I'm not in the least bothered to say I'm posting on the other thread as well.Â  I didn't bring up Butter London but since others did I'll happily discuss them.Â  Since I didn't get my expected Bondi polishes for my birthday earlier this month I was happy to get myself a few BLs. Also hoping SquareHue's business is getting a boost from this Bondi situation.Â  I'd decided to skip SqH's November box but emailed them yesterday asking if it was too late to reactivate my sub and get it.Â  I'm already looking forward to seeing what SqH will have for December!


 I am happily posting in both threads and taking advantage of all the enabling going on as well! I've signed up for SquareHue AND placed a nice Butter London order from Ulta! I'm also still posting in the Bondi Swap group on Facebook. I'm trying to keep the middle road here. I have reached my personal tolerance limit for all these Bondi shenanigans but I would still buy some of their Fall/Winter collection if/when they straighten all of this out and put them up for general sale. I don't like the whole "Fan Girls" vs "Haters" divide that is going on. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and everyone has their own tolerance level. I'm sure all of these mass cancellations aren't helping Bondi's situation any, but pretending everything is fine and anyone who thinks otherwise is just a "Hater" is being dismissive of legitimate concerns and I can see why people feel offended about that!


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My personal opinion is that they have zero worries about things being returned or not after cancellations, because I don't think they've actually shipped one single box from this fiasco.
I agree. I don't think they have the fall/winter polishes in their possession, and they haven't shipped any boxes. If they had the polish we would have seen photos by now, and if they had really shipped they would be much more specific about the instructions for refusing/returning the cancelled sub boxes.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 27, 2013)

For those still wondering about that kiosk, Bondi finally replied to the question about the colors available for sale there.

"Bondi New York, sorry that we missed this post. The collection that we are retailing at Garden State Plaza is our Spring &amp; Summer collection. We are not retailing out Fall &amp; Winter collection off-line, this location will move into selling our Holiday collection shortly"

I can't believe they're talking about a holiday collection when they don't even have the Fall/Winter polishes available anywhere.

And if I can just put on my tin hat for a minute, remember that post about how they're working on the Spring 2014 colors already and it had a picture of the nail wheels?  I thought all those colors looked exactly like the polishes they already have available.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did the same thing, TWICE! lol The only one I was having a hard time not getting was Wallis. I am strangely fascinated by it. Oh well. I will get it another time.
GET IT! LOL

Seriously though, Wallis is so pretty in person. It's like olivey goldy goodness and the base is almost like a thin navy jelly? I don't know how to describe it but I am in love with Wallis and the formula was super easy for me too. Lasted without chips for like 4ish days too IIRC which is unheard of for me. I also highly recommend Shag, which I tried out for the first time yesterday and am loving. Both of these are perfect for fall. Okay, enabling rant over.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

One cancellation down, one to go.





I realize it looks like I'm sitting around all day waiting for Bondi to cancel my orders, but in reality, I'm processing a month's worth of nail swatches. Sad that I had to bin two Bondi polish posts, but I'm not giving them free advertising right now until I'm satisfied things are back on track...too bad, too, 'cause Lady Liberty and Top of the Rock were pretty.

Edit to add: full reply received:


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @barbyechick - what I'm thinking is that when it comes to the left over products to do it as a "mystery box" or a "grab bag" type since customization would prove to be more difficult. BUT the biggest thing is that IF they do something like this to FIRST make sure all refunds are given and customers who didn't cancel got their boxes first and foremost.
It would be a good idea for them to sell them as grab bag boxes but Bondi never seems to go with good ideas.  I have no idea who they would sell them to so they can make sure they have enough money to refund people....only at their kiosk I think.  At this point you'd have to be blind or dead to not know they haven't fulfilled any orders yet.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part. lol

I wouldn't be surprised if the same 'general incompetence' shown by USPS re: not scanning boxes and thousands of boxes going missing also happens to strike any return boxes that are sent back to Bondi's attention.

Just sayin'.  I received the "return to sender, please" reply, which I will, if I do happen to receive anything.  Now, I will be looking at the postmarks of the packages, though, for date stamps before sending them back. I don't expect to get anything in the mail at this point, now that I have a confirmed cancellation, but if I do, the date stamps will be interesting -- which I know Donna has mentioned before. I'll be curious to see the stamps of those who do eventually receive their boxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 27, 2013)

> > Â  Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part.Â lol
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the same 'general incompetence' shown by USPS re: not scanning boxes and thousands of boxes going missing also happens to strike any return boxes that are sent back to Bondi's attention.


 I was thinking about this today. I was going to wait until Monday to cancel, but figure there will be an avalanche of cancellations when nothing shows up. I may spring to put delivery confirmation on the return for just that reason. What has me a little concerns is that I've heard nothing since then, not even an automated "we got your message" message. Well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## chelseyrenee25 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been a long time lurker here. I'm waiting for my September box and voucher polish and am starting to get frustrated with the wait and lies. I finally received an email back from Richard today and thought I would post it here.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At this point I wouldn't take it if it was free.
You and me both.  My remaining polishes will be leaving my premises on Tuesday to go live with people who will love and want them.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn between wanting communication and news and knowing that I won't believe whatever's said at this point anyway.
I'm with you.  I don't think I would believe them unless Jesus appeared before me to confirm that it was indeed really the truth.  But even then, I'd worry it was just a hologram of Jesus.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I'll play along, 'cause the longer I go without any official communication with Bondi, the more likely it is that this thread's theories are true, and assuming the polishes are on their way is a big assumption for me now.

*SO LONG as I receive my refund, I don't care what Richard/Bondi does with their polish* -- sell it, give it away, try to turn it into those delicious caramel apple cookies, drop it from the top of the Empire State Building in a safety-controlled science experiment. I don't think they can easily offer them up as past boxes due to the customization, but like he said in one of his emails:

"_Making our Fall/Winter and subsequent collections permanently available for the season for you to choose from, in addition to introducing 3-6 fresh colors each month._"

So they'll be available for the balance of the Winter selections, then returned to general inventory for mark down, similar to the current Spring/Summer set. 
Yep.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Valistic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It's answers like that, that made me leave that group.
My favourite was the one woman who said it was OUR fault and we were going to drive them right out of business posting all of these mean-spirited falsehoods.  I'm paraphrasing because I'm not going into that thread to scroll though a pile of posts to find the direct quote.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, also, Donna, I haven't had any issues chipping with Scallywag, even while cleaning my oven. Some other BL's, yeah, but that glitter stays put. So if you don't find a dupe and love the color, maybe go for it. BL's are expensive, but I can't stop loving them. It's totally the square bottles and the lowercase font; I think they're cute. I'm so shallow like that. 






Actually, ngl, I can't quit Squarehue even when they send me enough yellows to drown in because I love the bottles. Obviously I have a problem. 
I think I'll add it to my secret santa and if it doesn't appear, I'll break down and buy it.  If the formula really is average as someone else said, that means it's not horrible and will be worth my while.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

At this point I'm so disgusted with Bondi I'm thinking of throwing the ones I already have away. I don't even want to give them to someone because I can't recommend them to anybody.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're pretty positive the boxes haven't even been sent out yet, IF boxes do go out and if those of us who cancelled and were told to mark boxes return to sender actually receive a box, are we obligated to return it? If they mail something out after we've canceled, seems like negligence on their part. lol
For me, I don't want it and I will definitely mark it as return to sender.  Now the gift, I'm torn on.  I am not a person who feels entitled to anything in general but the gift was supposed to be for those who waited.  I waited.  I guess I would make the decision to return or not if and when I received it.  However, I don't believe anything was sent so I'm pretty sure that decision is out of my hands anyway.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wouldn't be surprised if the same 'general incompetence' shown by USPS re: not scanning boxes and thousands of boxes going missing also happens to strike any return boxes that are sent back to Bondi's attention.

Just sayin'.  I received the "return to sender, please" reply, which I will, if I do happen to receive anything.  Now, I will be looking at the postmarks of the packages, though, for date stamps before sending them back. I don't expect to get anything in the mail at this point, now that I have a confirmed cancellation, but if I do, the date stamps will be interesting -- which I know Donna has mentioned before. I'll be curious to see the stamps of those who do eventually receive their boxes.
Does anyone have an old box to see if there is in fact a date stamp?  My cult cosmetics black box came yesterday and there is no date stamp on it (or passport stamps even though I was expecting at least 10 based on it's extended travel itinerary.)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Just a general post here before I'm consumed by my love of televised football.

Donna, you are cracking me up.  Hologram Jesus!

Also, I encourage people to give unwanted polish to their local women's shelter instead of throwing it away.  99% of the people in the world neither know nor care who/what BNY is, but sometimes women and girls in shelters would give anything for just one pretty thing to call their own.

Now excuse me while I send in the paperwork to Pope Francis for my sainthood application.


----------



## Lacquerist (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need this. I've been playing with a zoya order but can't make up my mind.

I know - so many Zoyas, and not enough time! 

Though I do love their polish (and about a hundred bajillion other brands, but anyhoo, we wont get into that LOL)


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with you.  I don't think I would believe them unless Jesus appeared before me to confirm that it was indeed really the truth.  But even then, I'd worry it was just a hologram of Jesus.

They hologrammed Tupac, they'll hologram Jesus.

I would also be likely to believe if any Bondi polish appears on my doorstep that it, too, is a hologram.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I encourage people to give unwanted polish to their local women's shelter instead of throwing it away.  99% of the people in the world neither know nor care who/what BNY is, but sometimes women and girls in shelters would give anything for just one pretty thing to call their own.

+1. Thanks for the great suggestion! I may have to put a bundle together.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

And....I'm official caught up!  And I have a new thought.  If they don't have fall/winter because apparently bondi sells what it doesn't actually have in it's possession, do we think they might actually have the holiday collection?  And if they do, why wouldn't they just let people substitute?  The same with the "3 fresh, new colours."  Do we think those "fresh, new colours" for November are in their possession?

And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right.  This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have an old box to see if there is in fact a date stamp?  My cult cosmetics black box came yesterday and there is no date stamp on it (or passport stamps even though I was expecting at least 10 based on it's extended travel itinerary.)
Yes, I have a box from August and there is a date stamp.  But it's a Stamps.com one and the entire label seems to have been generated at once -- tracking number, address, and date stamp, so I don't think it shows when the box was actually received by the post office.  I can only track delivery date by tracking the number now, and the date stamp is 8/11/13 and it was delivered to me here in Montana on 8/14/13.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right.  This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.

That is an exceptional Sunday outfit! It looks like he's trying to camouflage in a laundry pile!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right.  This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.
I had to do the same thing with my fiance this weekend, when I noticed that his cardigan had a hole in the elbow and he didn't have any pants, just shorts as we were waiting outside for a concert in Athens, GA the other night and it was a little chilly. I was like baby, it's time to go shopping for some fall/winter clothes. Granted, it doesn't get freezing here in the south, pants and cardigans are still necessary.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 27, 2013)

> > Â  And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right. Â This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.
> 
> 
> That is an exceptional Sunday outfit! It looks like he's trying to camouflageÂ in a laundry pile!


 Not to mix DC and Marvel, but my husband would love those PJ bottoms in Batman.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> And....I'm official caught up! Â And I have a new thought. Â If they don't have fall/winter because apparently bondi sells what it doesn't actually have in it's possession, do we think they might actually have the holiday collection? Â And if they do, why wouldn't they just let people substitute? Â The same with the "3 fresh, new colours." Â Do we think those "fresh, new colours" for November are in their possession? And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right. Â This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.


 I think there was a woman wearing that same outfit at waffle House this morning!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think there was a woman wearing that same outfit at waffle House this morning!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Except she was wearing ugg boots with her ensemble.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> GET IT! LOL Seriously though, Wallis is so pretty in person. It's like olivey goldy goodness and the base is almost like a thin navy jelly? I don't know how to describe it but I am in love with Wallis and the formula was super easy for me too. Lasted without chips for like 4ish days too IIRC which is unheard of for me. I also highly recommend Shag, which I tried out for the first time yesterday and am loving. Both of these are perfect for fall. Okay, enabling rant over.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was going back and forth between Wallis and disco biscuit. So thanks for the review!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Except she was wearing ugg boots with her ensemble.
He has lumber jack plaid slippers on with this haute couture he's wearing right now.  I read your comment to him and he wants to know if the letters F O mean anything to you LOLOL!  He's so cute.  In a raggedy orphan kind of way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GET IT! LOL
Seriously though, Wallis is so pretty in person. It's like olivey goldy goodness and the base is almost like a thin navy jelly? I don't know how to describe it but I am in love with Wallis and the formula was super easy for me too. Lasted without chips for like 4ish days too IIRC which is unheard of for me. I also highly recommend Shag, which I tried out for the first time yesterday and am loving. Both of these are perfect for fall. Okay, enabling rant over. 






I was going back and forth between Wallis and disco biscuit. So thanks for the review! 
Wallis for the color, Disco Biscuit for the name!  

I wish I could see side-by-side swatches of BL's Wallis and Ruffian's Hedge Fund.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

But cute husbands who dress themselves like colour blind 2 year olds aside.

Shouldn't they have their holiday collection in house?  As well as the new, fresh colours?  Or are we thinking the manufacturer will have new issues that prevent them from delivering those on time as well?

And for the love of holographic Jesus, why didn't they just tell the truth from the get go?!  None of this would be happening right now.  This is one of the several things that bothers me the most.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that banks don't process refunds on the weekend?  I got a tad bit pissed off at work yesterday and blew up their facebook and email about my refund and finally got an email from James this morning.  I requested one on Thursday night, got the confirmation on Friday, and haven't seen it yet.  I've noticed other ladies got their refunds within 24 hours or so.  Being a college student who waits tables to support myself, $40 is big deal to me (not to mention Christmas is right around the corner!)  If it's not in there on Monday, I'm going to dispute it with my bank if I can, but idk how to go about doing that. 

I'm seriously so disgusted with Bondi, and I had such high hopes for them.  What a disappointment!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And....I'm official caught up!  And I have a new thought.  If they don't have fall/winter because apparently bondi sells what it doesn't actually have in it's possession, do we think they might actually have the holiday collection?  And if they do, why wouldn't they just let people substitute?  The same with the "3 fresh, new colours."  Do we think those "fresh, new colours" for November are in their possession?

And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right.  This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.




It is only weird if it doesn't work!  I love those commercials.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But cute husbands who dress themselves like colour blind 2 year olds aside.

Shouldn't they have their holiday collection in house?  As well as the new, fresh colours?  Or are we thinking the manufacturer will have new issues that prevent them from delivering those on time as well?

And for the love of holographic Jesus, why didn't they just tell the truth from the get go?!  None of this would be happening right now.  This is one of the several things that bothers me the most.

Well, based on the original communication...the reformulated September polish was going to be produced and shipped with the October/November/December new, fresh colours ("_Weâ€¦included the new colors for October, November and December in the delivery we are now awaiting so that we are not back here in a months time with the same problem_s").

Sooo if they don't have September, and they don't have October, then I don't know how they're going to be releasing their holiday colours shortly unless they're talking about Easter or they are biting their cuticles at the door of their delivery location, watching every truck that goes by, praying it is their long-awaited six- four-weeks-to-formulate order.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

For those of you who haven't read other posts of mine, I love my husband very much. He is supportive of my beauty product addiction, both figuratively and literally, he puts up with my craziness, he is just all around an awesome man! Now, before you think I'm bragging, let me tell you about my morning. We have two puppies, a four month old and a two month old. Since I have gotten up to take them out for their early morning walk the last two mornings, it was my husband's turn. The puppies woke up at 6:30. My husband didn't get up until 6:45. The youngest puppy peed on the floor as my husband was walking to him. My husband stepped in the pee. He took the puppies out, I got up and cleaned up pee. My husband said not for me to worry, I could go back to sleep, so I did. I woke up later and took a shower and then went into the living room to find my husband asleep on the couch and two puppies awake playing on the floor and more pee for me to clean up. After my husband took a shower, we put the puppies in their kennels and went to waffle house for breakfast, where I saw the woman in the previously mentioned outfit. When I got home there was more pee for me to clean up in one of the kennels. I cleaned out the fridge because my husband was running to the dump. After he left I was on my laptop checking in with the lovely ladies here on MuT, when the older puppy knocked over a giant to-go cup of tea, like big gulp size. As I'm trying to clean up the tea off my floor the two puppies have decided that they really like tea. It wasn't so hard to pick up the little puppy and put him in his kennel so I could clean, but out four month old is getting pretty big and she is very strong! I finally got her in her kennel, cleaned up the tea while I was serenaded by the lovely sound of two puppies whining so loudly that our neighbors probably think I beat them with giant sticks, and then my husband came home and asked why the puppies were in their kennels! Now, you may be asking yourself why a woman with two puppies would leave a large tea where the puppies could get to it. The answer is,she wouldn't, she's pretty careful about what she leaves out, but her amazing husband leaves stuff everywhere!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone confirm that banks don't process refunds on the weekend?  I got a tad bit pissed off at work yesterday and blew up their facebook and email about my refund and finally got an email from James this morning.  I requested one on Thursday night, got the confirmation on Friday, and haven't seen it yet.  I've noticed other ladies got their refunds within 24 hours or so.  Being a college student who waits tables to support myself, $40 is big deal to me (not to mention Christmas is right around the corner!)  If it's not in there on Monday, I'm going to dispute it with my bank if I can, but idk how to go about doing that. 

I'm seriously so disgusted with Bondi, and I had such high hopes for them.  What a disappointment!

I process the occasional credit card refund at my job, and this is actually part of my standard spiel when I do so:  It can take up to two full business days for the refund to appear on your bank's side of the process.  If you placed the request on Thursday and received the confirmation on Friday, it should be showing no later than Tuesday.  It just depends on how your credit card issuer handles things.

(So if you don't see the refund by Wednesday, if you haven't hit the dispute time limit, I might send one last followup email to request the transaction number *of the refund* and put *as the subject line* "ACTION REQUIRED BY 2PM 11/1" letting them know you will be filing a dispute unless you have that information by that time, and then if they can't provide that information, *then* contact your bank and let 'er rip.  OTOH, I might just call my credit card company Monday to find out their process so I have that information handy if the transaction doesn't show up by Tuesday.  But if they confirmed that they issued the refund on Friday, your card company might not accept the dispute until Tuesday anyway, so you might have to wait until then to actually do anything other than research the process.)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, based on the original communication...the reformulated September polish was going to be produced and shipped with the October/November/December new, fresh colours ("_Weâ€¦included the new colors for October, November and December in the delivery we are now awaiting so that we are not back here in a months time with the same problem_s").

Sooo if they don't have September, and they don't have October, then I don't know how they're going to be releasing their holiday colours shortly unless they're talking about Easter or they are biting their cuticles at the door of their delivery location, watching every truck that goes by, praying it is their long-awaited six- four-weeks-to-formulate order.
I just have to say that I read this second paragraph and then looked at your avatar.  Perfect sequence of actions on my part, perfect choice of photo on yours!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Wallis for the color, Disco Biscuit for the name! Â  I wish I couldÂ see side-by-side swatches of BL's Wallis and Ruffian's Hedge Fund.


 Disco biscuit also looks like it's a really pretty color. I will put it on my "must have someday" list.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Valistic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It's answers like that, that made me leave that group.
My favourite was the *one woman who said it was OUR fault and we were going to drive them right out of business posting all of these mean-spirited falsehoods*.  I'm paraphrasing because I'm not going into that thread to scroll though a pile of posts to find the direct quote.


If Bondi goes out of business it's because Richard and company destroyed their own business not those on the so-called Bondi hate group, not Polish Jinx and not MUT members. The fault lies smack dab ON Richard and company.

Let's recap what has happened to Bondi customers/subscribers.

Month-to-month subscribers:


Paid in August for the September box. Never received September products.
Paid in September for October box. Never received October products.

Long term subscribers:


Paid in August for September, October &amp; November. Never received September and October's products. Waiting for November.
Bondi has failed to live up to their end of the contract by failing to provide 67% (2 out of 3) of the months made by customers with their products. That's a FAIL since it's highly possible that customers who paid three months in advance will not get orders in November which means 100% of the contract (which is paid in advance) has not been fulfilled.

Basically, under the Prompt Delivery Rules set forth he should have been offering refunds two weeks ago when it became 30 days from the original shipping window for September to ship products out.

  Quote: Selling on the Internet: Prompt Delivery Rules [PDF]
The Internet is the fastest growing source of mail order sales. It's estimated that consumers spent $200 billion on Internet-based goods and services in 2008. The explosive growth in the goods and services sold online has in the past, taken many online sellers by surprise: demand has outpaced supply, depleting inventories and disappointing customers. The Federal Trade Commission is advising online merchants to review their obligations under the Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule to better serve their customers.

The Rule spells out the ground rules for making promises about shipments, notifying consumers about unexpected delays, and refunding consumers' money. Enforced by the FTC, the Mail or Telephone Order Rule applies to orders placed by phone, fax or the Internet. Your compliance can have bottom line benefits for your company - that is, satisfied customers are repeat customers.

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.

Running Late? Overwhelmed with Orders? The Rule gives you several ways to deal with an unexpected demand.


You can change your shipment promises up to the point the consumer places the order, if you reasonably believe that you can ship by the new date. The updated information overrides previous promises and reduces your need to send delay notices. Be sure to tell your customer the new shipment date before you take the order.
You must provide a delay option notice if you can't ship within the originally promised time. The Rule lets you use a variety of ways to provide the notice, including e-mail, fax or phone. It's a good idea to keep a record of what your notice states, when you provide it, and the customer's response.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a box from the august subscription? The box the polishes were mailed in. And if you do, would you mind sending me the dimensions of the box? Thanks!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> He has lumber jack plaid slippers on with this haute couture he's wearing right now. Â I read your comment to him and he wants to know if the letters F O mean anything to you LOLOL! Â He's so cute. Â In a raggedy orphan kind of way.


 Tell your husband those letters mean nothing to me!! LOL!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

F O.....   Free Orly??  Free OPI?  I am so there!!!!


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been away from the boards for a few days and I am  trying to catch up on what's going on. I see references to FB (I'm not on) and other things that have me confused.  I'm have the month-to-month subscription and should have September and October boxes coming. I have received the update/apology emails from Bondi, along with two shipping emails (September beauty item and September box), but the tracking numbers take me to the USPS website that shows nothing but a label being created.

I'm trying to decide what people are doing - waiting it out? Canceling? Demanding refunds?  Can someone briefly summarize?  thanks.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm trying to decide what people are doing - waiting it out? Canceling? Demanding refunds?  Can someone briefly summarize?  thanks.

Cancel and request a refund. Under Federal law due to the fact that it's been more than 30 days from the time of the original shipment he should have contacted you two weeks ago and let you know you had the option for a refund.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been away from the boards for a few days and I am  trying to catch up on what's going on. I see references to FB (I'm not on) and other things that have me confused.  I'm have the month-to-month subscription and should have September and October boxes coming. I have received the update/apology emails from Bondi, along with two shipping emails (September beauty item and September box), but the tracking numbers take me to the USPS website that shows nothing but a label being created.

I'm trying to decide what people are doing - waiting it out? Canceling? Demanding refunds?  Can someone briefly summarize?  thanks.
The smart answer is to get a refund asap.  The iffy answer is to wait a few days to ask for a refund.  The really dumb answer would be to wait until bondi gets their sh*t together.

No one knows what's going on for real since bondi has been incommunicado for says now.


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 27, 2013)

> And....I'm official caught up! Â And I have a new thought. Â If they don't have fall/winter because apparently bondi sells what it doesn't actually have in it's possession, do we think they might actually have the holiday collection? Â And if they do, why wouldn't they just let people substitute? Â The same with the "3 fresh, new colours." Â Do we think those "fresh, new colours" for November are in their possession? And just because I am highly amused by this, I told my husband I would forgo buying new polish so I could buy him new clothes as his mommy isn't dressing him right. Â This is apparently his Sunday watching football day ensemble.


 So I have been lurking and following the Bondi drama. I have a LOT to say but for now I just want to say that I saw this picture and the first thing that flashed in my mind was that Richard was trying to pass off cat hair as polish. A new texture maybe? Or a cat is responsible for the polish delay? "dear subscribers: The Maine Coon ate my polish. We'll try again next month. We know you don't mind" Maybe my head is swimming with the news the Lou Reed died!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Rule gives you several ways to deal with an unexpected demand.


You can change your shipment promises up to the point the consumer places the order, if you reasonably believe that you can ship by the new date.

 
So based on that, they fraudulently sold $1 promo boxes.  

The problem with this kind of thing is that aside from bankruptcy, businesses are not punished (it's VERY unlikely anyway) for this kind of behaviour.  Even if you have to contact the District Attorney, it rarely results in charges of fraud and they can just pick up and do the whole thing all over again under another name.

I don't know the law at all, however.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe my head is swimming with the news the Lou Reed died!!!

Right, so sad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Listening to Velvet Underground albums all day, over here.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I have been lurking and following the Bondi drama. I have a LOT to say but for now I just want to say that I saw this picture and the first thing that flashed in my mind was that Richard was trying to pass off cat hair as polish. A new texture maybe? Or a cat is responsible for the polish delay? "dear subscribers: The Maine Coon ate my polish. We'll try again next month. We know you don't mind"

Maybe my head is swimming with the news the Lou Reed died!!!




Fall trend! 

Count me as another that thinks it's just not the greatest idea to just wait, I mean if you're in a gambling mood and curious sure? I am interested to see what Color Club says as far as beauty items. Not sure they'd share too much as too how many sets they are giving out as gifts or as to when they handed them off to Bondi etc. At this point I think it's our best bet at actual answers as to what's going on back end


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe my head is swimming with the news the Lou Reed died!!!
Same, between that and fashion photographer Deborah Turbeville, I'm very sad that two artists I looked up to as a young adult are gone this week.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been away from the boards for a few days and I am  trying to catch up on what's going on. I see references to FB (I'm not on) and other things that have me confused.  I'm have the month-to-month subscription and should have September and October boxes coming. I have received the update/apology emails from Bondi, along with two shipping emails (September beauty item and September box), but the tracking numbers take me to the USPS website that shows nothing but a label being created.

I'm trying to decide what people are doing - waiting it out? Canceling? Demanding refunds?  Can someone briefly summarize?  thanks.
I'm not known for being brief but I'll try.  The company has been selectively answering questions on their Facebook page.  They obviously refuse to answer simple yes/no questions such as:  Do you actually have the fall/winter polishes in your possession?  Have the boxes with tracking (which hasn't been updated beyond "Electronic Info Received") actually been sent?

Promised email updates in the past week to subscribers have not been sent.  There have been photos of stacked boxes -- which may or may not be empty -- shown but ZERO photos of any of the new polishes.  No one has reported receiving a September subscription box or beauty gift.  The company blames the post office.  Some people have contacted the U.S. Post Office whose representatives say it's impossible that all those boxes were sent and not scanned, or are just sitting around in USPS facilities.

I could go on and on about the red flags, and I have in other posts.  My choice was to cancel any further subscription and request a refund of everything they've charged me for and not delivered.  Please be aware of the limits of your credit card/bank protections for items charged and not sent.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm wondering when the kiosk is just going to up and disappear.  I can definitely see angry NJ and NY customers descending upon the Garden State mall looking for answers.


----------



## MUHoarder (Oct 27, 2013)

Requesting a refund is what my head tells me to do, even though my heart wants the polishes!  I appreciate the summary, TheSilverNail, and the advice from others.  I am sending them an email today. Fingers crossed this works out for all of us.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Requesting a refund is what my head tells me to do, even though my heart wants the polishes!  I appreciate the summary, TheSilverNail, and the advice from others.  I am sending them an email today. Fingers crossed this works out for all of us.
Go with your head. If Bondi is true to their word, does get the polishes in, starts shipping them, and there's a happily ever after, you can always get the polishes again later. You can't get your money back later (if too much time has passed).


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I'm wondering when the kiosk is just going to up and disappear. Â I can definitely see angy NJ and NY customers descending upon the Garden State mall looking for answers.


 I have seriously considered driving the 5 hours and 30 minutes to go talk to the person at the kiosk and go to their office and see if they will answer my questions. My family is in new Jersey and I was born there, so I do have a place I could stay and I would get to visit them. But I was just there last weekend and I have to be at the office all next week.


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a friend who lives in Jersey and goes to that mall regularly. She is more makeup obsessed than I am if that's possible. She offered to go this weekend, says she's me and demand my boxes. I cancelled before that so I begged her not to. I have has enough Bondi drama -- my refund probably won't cover her bail.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have seriously considered driving the 5 hours and 30 minutes to go talk to the person at the kiosk and go to their office and see if they will answer my questions. My family is in new Jersey and I was born there, so I do have a place I could stay and I would get to visit them. But I was just there last weekend and I have to be at the office all next week.
I'm from NJ too, and my parents still live there. I've been thinking of siccing my elderly Jewish mother on them as retaliation for all this tsuris.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go with your head. If Bondi is true to their word, does get the polishes in, starts shipping them, and there's a happily ever after, you can always get the polishes again later. You can't get your money back later (if too much time has passed).
Excellent advice.  Plus I've got to think that, as pretty as the polishes look, there's gotta be dupes out there for all of them.  I wanted the taupe metallic Cuff Me but have decided to look for Orly's new Voyeuristic Adventure instead.  And so on.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

The thing with their continued silence is, I'm assuming, they have nothing to say to put people's minds at rest without admitting they outright lied to customers.  Oh, Bondi!  What a tangled web you wove.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering when the kiosk is just going to up and disappear.  I can definitely see angry NJ and NY customers descending upon the Garden State mall looking for answers.

At this point you never know, but that seems to be their best way of getting customers unaware of their rapidly declining reputation so logic would dictate keep that open. Whereas if you're buying online and just google them really fast for recommendations I think their facebook page would leave you worried to order right now

Quote: Originally Posted by *FionaLouise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a friend who lives in Jersey and goes to that mall regularly. She is more makeup obsessed than I am if that's possible. She offered to go this weekend, says she's me and demand my boxes. I cancelled before that so I begged her not to. I have has enough Bondi drama -- my refund probably won't cover her bail.

lol!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thing with their continued silence is I'm assuming they have nothing to say to put people's minds at rest without admitting they outright lied to customers.  Oh, Bondi!  What a tangled web you wove.

Especially since as of a couple of hours ago they still are sticking to their 'they shipped we don't know what's going on with usps!'. Harder to go back on that when they keep sticking to it lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

I really hope they respond to my email cancelling my fiance's account soon. I kinda wish I had done his first because then I could get it out of the way and worry about my own instead, slightly less pressure LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Requesting a refund is what my head tells me to do, even though my heart wants the polishes!  I appreciate the summary, TheSilverNail, and the advice from others.  I am sending them an email today. Fingers crossed this works out for all of us.

Go with your head. At it's been pointed out you can always order the polish later, and if Richard was smart offer those who cancelled the ability to repurchase the polishes at the original subscription price.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 27, 2013)

Back in Septemer I really wanted the Julep September bombshell box with Daria and Karmen but couldn't afford it. I used a code today and ordered a leftover one. I bet even with their slow DHL shipping I will see that box before any Bondi September boxes show up.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excellent advice.  Plus I've got to think that, as pretty as the polishes look, there's gotta be dupes out there for all of them.  I wanted the taupe metallic Cuff Me but have decided to look for Orly's new Voyeuristic Adventure instead.  And so on.
I'm thinking Zoya Mason instead of Girl on Top, Zoya Louise instead of That Sh*t Cray, maybe Cult Nails Grunge instead of On the Rocks. Anyone know of a possible dupe or near-dupe for Glitz n Glam?


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go with your head. If Bondi is true to their word, does get the polishes in, starts shipping them, and there's a happily ever after, you can always get the polishes again later. You can't get your money back later (if too much time has passed).
I think I need to write a sticky note with this on it, and stick it to my computer(s)... I was originally planning on waiting til the last day of the month, but I've been going back and forth so much lately, and I think this is so true. I'm not holding out "hope", per se, but this teeeeeeny tiny part of me keeps saying that I should wait because the day I cancel/request refund is the day that all of a sudden people's tracking numbers will magically update (ridiculous, I know). Sigh...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

me to my fiance: i'm really sorry if i made you waste a dollar and you don't get these nail polishes in to gift :[

him: it wouldn't be the first dollar of mine you've wasted


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm curious if they would do a refund and then recharge me if I asked them to. I want the chargeback protection (which I need to check with my bank but if it's 60 days will go kaput the 30th for the 1st box charge) but (and I know some of you will think I sound crazy at this point) I also really want those freaking colors at the price I originally paid for them.

If they did a refund and then recharged me I'd buy myself another 60 days of protection, right?





I honestly don't care about waiting longer IF they start communicating HONESTLY about what's happening (which is looking less likely by the hour), but I also am not willing to let my chargeback protection expire leaving me without recourse.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back in Septemer I really wanted the Julep September bombshell box with Daria and Karmen but couldn't afford it. I used a code today and ordered a leftover one. I bet even with their slow DHL shipping I will see that box before any Bondi September boxes show up.
My cult cosmetics black box traveled the entire continental US before it got to me but it got to me faster than Bondi and at least I could see where it was with tracking...and CC refunded me the shipping cost because I think they were just as flabbergasted as I was with the way FexEx smartpost was taking the long way home.


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm willing to make a lot of concessions (excuses?) as to why we don't have our boxes. As has been stated, I really think Richard got in over his head, was to open in his business practices early on, and now doesn't want to create more panic in the larger community by communicating further issues with the polish/ shipment.  *What I still can't figure out is why, if they were shipped separately, no one has received a beauty gift*. Surely this wouldn't be a product, packaging or shipment issue on Bondi's side (especially if they are all sitting around waiting for Fall product). We got notification from the company that they seemed to have a good relationship with Bondi, so why sit on that product and not ship it out? 

*sigh* I just want what I've ordered.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking Zoya Mason instead of Girl on Top, Zoya Louise instead of That Sh*t Cray, maybe Cult Nails Grunge instead of On the Rocks. Anyone know of a possible dupe or near-dupe for Glitz n Glam?
Zoya Louise is an exact dupe for TSC.  I posted a pic on the Squarehue thread because it's also an exact dupe for Swahili Charm and wearing them side-by-side, I couldn't remember which was what.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking Zoya Mason instead of Girl on Top, Zoya Louise instead of That Sh*t Cray, maybe Cult Nails Grunge instead of On the Rocks. Anyone know of a possible dupe or near-dupe for Glitz n Glam?
I think you're spot on with Mason and Louise.  I have both of those &amp; love 'em.  Judging just from online pictures of Glitz n Glam, I'd suggest Zoya Tori.

Want a laugh, people?  Here's the description of Tori on Zoya's web site:  "Zoya Nail Polish in Tori can be best described as: Deep cool-toned berry red packed with pink duochrome shimmer and silver microglitter. A *glitzy and glamorous* way to wear red."   LOL!!


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Louise is an exact dupe for TSC.  I posted a pic on the Squarehue thread because it's also an exact dupe for Swahili Charm and wearing them side-by-side, I couldn't remember which was what.
Excellent, thanks! October was my first Squarehue box, so I missed the Serengeti collection. I've had Louise on my wishlist for a while though.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're spot on with Mason and Louise.  I have both of those &amp; love 'em.  Judging just from online pictures of Glitz n Glam, I'd suggest Zoya Tori.

Want a laugh, people?  Here's the description of Tori on Zoya's web site:  "Zoya Nail Polish in Tori can be best described as: Deep cool-toned berry red packed with pink duochrome shimmer and silver microglitter. A *glitzy and glamorous* way to wear red."   LOL!!
Mason has bigger orange-y glitter chunks IIRC (wore it a week ago but don't have it in front of me at the moment) that makes it a little different I think, but the base does look super close to the Girl on Top pics.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excellent, thanks! October was my first Squarehue box, so I missed the Serengeti collection. I've had Louise on my wishlist for a while though.
Louise was slightly thicker than the other 2 and more of a one-coater.  It's a really nice colour with a good formula.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're spot on with Mason and Louise.  I have both of those &amp; love 'em.  Judging just from online pictures of Glitz n Glam, I'd suggest Zoya Tori.

Want a laugh, people?  Here's the description of Tori on Zoya's web site:  "Zoya Nail Polish in Tori can be best described as: Deep cool-toned berry red packed with pink duochrome shimmer and silver microglitter. A *glitzy and glamorous* way to wear red."   LOL!!
That does look really close, thanks! And thanks for the laugh too. I have a hard time believing that's just a coincidence.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  me to my fiance: i'm really sorry if i made you waste a dollar and you don't get these nail polishes in to gift :[

him: it wouldn't be the first dollar of mine you've wasted




 
My daughter skipped going forward but didn't cancel and said she's not going after a $1 refund.  Maybe they'll send her box as she is probably one of the only people who have not written, chatted, facebooked, tweeted or otherwise tried to contact them...she could be their golden child.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm starting to feel like the world's biggest bonehead polish hoarder.  After flat-out saying MYSELF that Zoya's Mason looks very close to BNY's Girl on Top and that Zoya's Louise appears to be a dupe for That Sh*t Cray, I ordered those two BNY colors even though I have Mason and Louise.  Makes no sense, I tell ya!  And after recommending Tori, I'm going to put that in my Zoya wishlist since I won't be getting Glitz n Glam.

Let's go on a dupe hunt.  Here are the other colors I ordered which I've since cancelled:

Coppa Feel -- I actually don't need any more coppers and am not in the mood for more now; two months ago I was.

On the Rocks

The 7 Train

Perfect Storm

Cuff Me -- I mentioned Orly's new Voyeuristic Adventure but I'm always up for a Zoya dupe.

West Point Waters


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cuff Me -- I mentioned Orly's new Voyeuristic Adventure but I'm always up for a Zoya dupe.
Zoya Jules, maybe?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Jules, maybe? 
Mmmm, good choice but not quite.  Jules is more gold and Cuff Me more grayish.  I actually bought Jules before but it totally disappeared on my skin tone and I gave it away.  Thanks for the suggestion though!  :-D


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Disco biscuit also looks like it's a really pretty color. I will put it on my "must have someday" list.
It really is. It's a jelly, so start with a white base and it's amazeballs. I wore it to work and a student asked if I was going to the club later.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Since we are talking about polish and dupes, one quick question - does anyone know if the Zoya pixie dust polishes are like the OPI liquid sand polishes? I, like many of you, are drowning my Bondi sorrows in new polishes


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 27, 2013)

Perfect storm always reminded me of Julep Angela.

I'd be interested in a dupe of twerk-uoise too.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

I just got my refund email. If I get something in the mail I'm supposed to send it back. I cancelled yesterday morning.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we are talking about polish and dupes, one quick question - does anyone know if the Zoya pixie dust polishes are like the OPI liquid sand polishes? I, like many of you, are drowning my Bondi sorrows in new polishes




Yes but with slightly different textures.  The liquid sands are, to me, much more sparkly and have bigger pieces of glitter.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes but with slightly different textures.  The liquid sands are, to me, much more sparkly and have bigger pieces of glitter.
Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we are talking about polish and dupes, one quick question - does anyone know if the Zoya pixie dust polishes are like the OPI liquid sand polishes? I, like many of you, are drowning my Bondi sorrows in new polishes




Depends on which LS's you mean. The PD's are uniform-sized glitter and tend to have a noticeably sparkly finish, even the darker ones. I don't have any of the LS's, but they look more variable, with some of them being matte and others having hex glitters thrown in. I have about half the PD's and really love them, but they take forever to dry - or I've been spoiled by always using quick-dry topcoat.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too. I ragequit the group a few days ago after Lucia made a long post and a member immediately jumped down her throat --- literally hours after several had agreed with me to stop bashing those who expressed irritation with Bondi. I work with teenagers all day; I don't need to be involved in that much juvenile behavior in my down time also. Although I think a person can be supportive of the people working at Bondi while still being fed up with the shenanigans.

Didn't Richard at one point boast about how normally polish takes 7 or 8 weeks to formulate and they'd managed to reformulate in 4 weeks? I'm guessing that was the first fib: I think the polish is still being reformulated on the usual schedule. Unless the first fib was sending back the polish for quality control reasons (can't imagine why QC wouldn't have taken place at the factory, but I know nothing about polish production, and even big brands have dud batches sometimes). I mean, this could all be because Bondi just ordered too late to get it in time to ship September, but I want to believe they didn't have their organizational timetable _that _screwed up.
Thank you for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I left my opinion there and quit the group, it was just getting RIDICULOUS! Richard said on there this:

"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".

And I cannot believe it. So I guess he won't be reponding to you ladies today. I would also like to point out that he only posts updates over there, IN A CLOSED FACEBOOK GROUP WHERE EVERYONE LOVES HIM, and the ones who don't, like myself, are eaten alive, while everyone else is left at the dark. SMH.

Count me in the IThinkI'mTryingSquareHue group.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I left my opinion there and quit the group, it was just getting RIDICULOUS! Richard said on there this:

"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".

And I cannot believe it. So I guess he won't be reponding to you ladies today. I would also like to point out that he only posts updates over there, IN A CLOSED FACEBOOK GROUP WHERE EVERYONE LOVES HIM, and the ones who don't, like myself, are eaten alive, while everyone else is left at the dark. SMH.

Count me in the IThinkI'mTryingSquareHue group.
Once again he's blaming it on anything but himself.

I've noticed that he's only been making updates in the closed facebook group for the past few days now (through hearing members update us here), which is kind of insulting to the rest of their customers. Its been over two days since he's logged in here.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

So, Bondi deleted all of my posts on their Facebook page and now I am unable to post to their page at all. But their responses to me are still there. Oh yeah, they are transparent.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

They also sent me an email, where they still didn't answer any of my questions I will post it as soon as I get home.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Depends on which LS's you mean. The PD's are uniform-sized glitter and tend to have a noticeably sparkly finish, even the darker ones. I don't have any of the LS's, but they look more variable, with some of them being matte and others having hex glitters thrown in. I have about half the PD's and really love them, but they take forever to dry - or I've been spoiled by always using quick-dry topcoat.
I've only tried two of the liquid sands - their names escape me, but the purple one and the red/black one, and they were very similar to one another. The PD's look gorgeous and do look to be a little more "smooth" if that makes sense - I think it's what Donna said, that they have smaller glitters? Do you have a favorite of the PD's?


----------



## Valistic (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, Bondi deleted all of my posts on their Facebook page and now I am unable to post to their page at all. But their responses to me are still there. Oh yeah, they are transparent.
I noticed they deleted a lot of posts not just yours. Basically any one that left any negatives comments in the last 48 hours.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

I am getting tired of the word 'drama' being thrown around as an excuse to be dismissive of a number of frustrations and valid concerns. That is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I left my opinion there and quit the group, it was just getting RIDICULOUS! Richard said on there this:

"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".

And I cannot believe it. So I guess he won't be reponding to you ladies today. I would also like to point out that he only posts updates over there, IN A CLOSED FACEBOOK GROUP WHERE EVERYONE LOVES HIM, and the ones who don't, like myself, are eaten alive, while everyone else is left at the dark. SMH.

*Count me in the IThinkI'mTryingSquareHue group.*
I think you'll love it.  As long as you're good with surprises.  I totally am...I love the surprise of it.  You can skip months though if you don't think you'll like what their spoiler pictures show.  I never skip because I'm afraid I'll miss something awesome.  I gave up Lip Factory and GlossyBox for CCBB and SH because I prefer polish to makeup and I honestly have never even thought about skipping.  Now that CCBB is their own branded polish and not the Essies and Color Clubs they were sending before, I think I'm going to love them lots more.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> So, Bondi deleted all of my posts on their Facebook page and now I am unable to post to their page at all. But their responses to me are still there. Oh yeah, they are transparent.


 As they say in my neck of the woods, "Bless their little hearts."


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too. I ragequit the group a few days ago after Lucia made a long post and a member immediately jumped down her throat --- literally hours after several had agreed with me to stop bashing those who expressed irritation with Bondi. I work with teenagers all day; I don't need to be involved in that much juvenile behavior in my down time also. Although I think a person can be supportive of the people working at Bondi while still being fed up with the shenanigans.

Didn't Richard at one point boast about how normally polish takes 7 or 8 weeks to formulate and they'd managed to reformulate in 4 weeks? I'm guessing that was the first fib: I think the polish is still being reformulated on the usual schedule. Unless the first fib was sending back the polish for quality control reasons (can't imagine why QC wouldn't have taken place at the factory, but I know nothing about polish production, and even big brands have dud batches sometimes). I mean, this could all be because Bondi just ordered too late to get it in time to ship September, but I want to believe they didn't have their organizational timetable _that _screwed up.
Thank you for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I left my opinion there and quit the group, it was just getting RIDICULOUS! Richard said on there this:

"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and *made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama*. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".

And I cannot believe it. So I guess he won't be reponding to you ladies today. I would also like to point out that he only posts updates over there, IN A CLOSED FACEBOOK GROUP WHERE EVERYONE LOVES HIM, and the ones who don't, like myself, are eaten alive, while everyone else is left at the dark. SMH.

Count me in the IThinkI'mTryingSquareHue group.


The drama which HE created with so many of his public posts contradicting each other. I'm so thankful I didn't sign up for Bondi so I'm not out anything HOWEVER MANY of my members her on MUT ARE and THAT pisses me off when he used my members. That's exactly how I feel right now. I'm about to go mama bear on him because I'm VERY protective of MUT and it's _members_.

Frankly, under Federal law he should have simply stated in a mass email AND website post that due to "production issues" that as of October 1, 2013 anyone who would like a refund for September may contact them and anyone who would like a refund for October can do so as of November 1. Those who pre-paid in August can do so at any time as those with multiple orders.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've only tried two of the liquid sands - their names escape me, but the purple one and the red/black one, and they were very similar to one another. The PD's look gorgeous and do look to be a little more "smooth" if that makes sense - I think it's what Donna said, that they have smaller glitters? Do you have a favorite of the PD's?




I prefer the liquid sands by far.  The pixie dusts are nice but I don't love them.  I LOVE the liquid sands and the Nicole OPI gumdrops make me happy.  I just love those.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The drama which HE created with so many of his public posts contradicting each other. I'm so thankful I didn't sign up for Bondi so I'm not out anything HOWEVER MANY of my members her on MUT ARE and THAT pisses me off when he used my members. That's exactly how I feel right now. I'm about to go mama bear on him because I'm VERY protective of MUT and it's _members_.

Frankly, under Federal law he should have simply stated in a mass email AND website post that due to "production issues" that as of October 1, 2013 anyone who would like a refund for September may contact them and anyone who would like a refund for October can do so as of November 1. Those who pre-paid in August can do so at any time as those with multiple orders.

Go get 'em, Zadi!

I never invested in Bondi either, but I'm getting really disgusted with how people have been treated.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I left my opinion there and quit the group, it was just getting RIDICULOUS!
I was so irritated I typed up six different flouncy rants and deleted them all without posting, because, lbh, the loudest ones over there have zero idea of why their stanning is obnoxious, and nothing I or anyone else says will convince them otherwise. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but civility has a place at the table too. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".
Yes. Asking for refunds is causing drama that takes people away from packing and shipping nonexistent polish.



 When I cancel (I have my own deadline in my head), it won't be for lack of product. It'll be for the unprofessional attitude.

SquareHue has no major issues, as far as I can tell. And I kind of like the surprise of not knowing what I'll get, even though I've hated a couple of the months. I like that they're starting to introduce other finishes. I wish Zoya had a sub service, though; I'd be all over that.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Still no response to my cancellation &amp; refund email from yesterday morning. Planning to email again today and then start the chargeback process with my bank in the next day or two before it is too late. This is getting so ridiculous!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to wonder what Square Hue is going to think when they check their new subscriber list from over the weekend and see a sudden sharp increase in new subs.  OTOH, they *did* also just get mentioned on _Lucky_ magazine's site in a list covering subscription boxes to try (I think the title is called something like "Beyond Birchbox") as well as on Buzzfeed in an article about Halloween nail art, and I don't think they track where people are coming to them from, so it might just seem like this is just due to the press they've been receiving.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The drama which HE created with so many of his public posts contradicting each other. I'm so thankful I didn't sign up for Bondi so I'm not out anything HOWEVER MANY of my members her on MUT ARE and THAT pisses me off when he used my members. That's exactly how I feel right now. I'm about to go mama bear on him because I'm VERY protective of MUT and it's _members_.

Frankly, under Federal law he should have simply stated in a mass email AND website post that due to "production issues" that as of October 1, 2013 anyone who would like a refund for September may contact them and anyone who would like a refund for October can do so as of November 1. Those who pre-paid in August can do so at any time as those with multiple orders.
Will you be my (much younger than me) mommy?

Seriously, you are definitely a woman I would want in my corner.  And if anyone can get to the bottom of this mess, my bet would be on you.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I prefer the liquid sands by far.  The pixie dusts are nice but I don't love them.  I LOVE the liquid sands and the Nicole OPI gumdrops make me happy.  I just love those.
I love the liquid sands too! Haven't tried the OPI gumdrops, but just checked them out and may have to add that to my ever-growing list as well... Hooray for nailpolish enablers!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Nine days ago my friend got tracking info from Bondi and nothing has moved on the box says shipper notified. I also got shipping on the 21st  her on the 18th   the items have not shipped so I am assuming they do not have the items in stock or they would be sending them to us. I think they should have shown up by now. I feel bad because I have 6 friends who I turned on to bondi waiting for orders.  I feel like a fool and really bad. Oh well these things happen could be worse.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've only tried two of the liquid sands - their names escape me, but the purple one and the red/black one, and they were very similar to one another. The PD's look gorgeous and do look to be a little more "smooth" if that makes sense - I think it's what Donna said, that they have smaller glitters? Do you have a favorite of the PD's?




Godiva has to be my favorite, because it takes "nude" and upgrades it to "gorgeous nude." I also like Carter, which is just a rich, jewel-like blackened purple, and Chita.

I have Godiva, Chyna, London, Nyx, Vespa, Beatrix, Tomoko, Sunshine, Chita, and Carter. I haven't tried them all, but Vespa and Carter seem to take especially long to dry, and Chita seems to go on the smoothest. For Thursday I'm going to try a Frankenstein stitchie with Carter (purple), Chita (green), and Beatrix (orange), but that requires taking off my sugar skulls.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> Still no response to my cancellation &amp; refund email from yesterday morning. Planning to email again today and then start the chargeback process with my bank in the next day or two before it is too late. This is getting so ridiculous!


 I sent mine at 7 am cst yesterday morning and got the refund email about 30 minutes ago. Maybe yours will come soon.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got two emails this afternoon acknowledging my cancellation and another showing the refund request. I sent an email canceling last night around 9, but I did it attach it to a response to an email I'd sent Friday evening which might have moved it up the cue. After I finished a bunch of swatching, I tried out the nails inc rose gold set I got a couple of weeks ago. The idea is neat, but my execution a mess. There's pink glitter all over the place!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Godiva has to be my favorite, because it takes "nude" and upgrades it to "gorgeous nude." I also like Carter, which is just a rich, jewel-like blackened purple, and Chita.

I have Godiva, Chyna, London, Nyx, Vespa, Beatrix, Tomoko, Sunshine, Chita, and Carter. I haven't tried them all, but Vespa and Carter seem to take especially long to dry, and Chita seems to go on the smoothest. For Thursday I'm going to try a Frankenstein stitchie with Carter (purple), Chita (green), and Beatrix (orange), but that requires taking off my sugar skulls. 



 

Thanks for the recommendations! I am definitely loving Carter at the moment, and thinking about Dahlia and Chyna as well. Your Thurs mani sounds awesome, you should post a pic when you're finished!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 27, 2013)

I have nothing constructive to add to the convo, other than an "add me to the list of refunds/cancellations because of Bondi's crap excuse for professionalism" and Zadi, I would LOVE to see you go mama bear on them. Oh, and Bondi/Richard, bless your heart.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Valistic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed they deleted a lot of posts not just yours. Basically any one that left any negatives comments in the last 48 hours. 
They seem to have deleted any posts that had the audacity to ask simple, direct, yes-or-no questions, mostly Jessica's, that I can see.  Un-frickin-believable.  And now blaming those who dare ask questions for their own failure to ship nonexistent (imo) polishes.

I used to think I might buy some of the colors if they ever became available but now I wouldn't take their polishes if they paid me.  The arrogance and total lack of claiming responsibility for anything plus the childish disrespect of customers is so far beyond professional I can't believe it, and that basic attitude will never change.

On my blog I recently put disclaimers on all my posts that referred to Bondi but now I'm going to delete them completely.  I've deleted all the posts I could find that I ever made on their FB page.  I don't wish to be associated with them in any way, shape, or form, and I'm sure they feel the same way about me.  Don't piss off this old and treacherous witch!

EDIT:  And.... done.  My blog is Bondi-free.  Btw, I have a feeling that "someone" may be lurking here under another name if ya know what I mean.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the recommendations! I am definitely loving Carter at the moment, and thinking about Dahlia and Chyna as well. Your Thurs mani sounds awesome, you should post a pic when you're finished!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Heh, thanks, I will. I tried it on a nail wheel yesterday and I think it's going to look pretty neat. I know textured polish has kind of hit its shelf life as a trend, but I really like several of them. When I go visit my mom for the holidays, I plan to stop in the discount beauty supply to pick up a few of the Mariah Carey liquid sands: the swatches I've seen look so pretty. I just got the Too Faced Favorite Things palette, too, so I'm going to be all glittered up with nowhere to go this holiday season, LOL.

I find I talk with my hands more often when I have sparkly polish on, just so I can see it out of the corner of my eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once again he's blaming it on anything but himself.

I've noticed that he's only been making updates in the closed facebook group for the past few days now (through hearing members update us here), which is kind of insulting to the rest of their customers. Its been over two days since he's logged in here.
That is exactly what I think, insulting and childish.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting tired of the word 'drama' being thrown around as an excuse to be dismissive of a number of frustrations and valid concerns. That is really starting to piss me off.
And used to point the finger at anyone but the company that hasn't mailed a thing to it's paying customers.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you'll love it.  As long as you're good with surprises.  I totally am...I love the surprise of it.  You can skip months though if you don't think you'll like what their spoiler pictures show.  I never skip because I'm afraid I'll miss something awesome.  I gave up Lip Factory and GlossyBox for CCBB and SH because I prefer polish to makeup and I honestly have never even thought about skipping.  Now that CCBB is their own branded polish and not the Essies and Color Clubs they were sending before, I think I'm going to love them lots more.
I am clicking through the website and am about to pull the trigger. I love the concept and are totally into suprises. I may sound crazy, but there really isn't a color I don't like and wouldn't wear lol. I've been looking at CCBB for quite a while too, I just can't decide!

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The drama which HE created with so many of his public posts contradicting each other. I'm so thankful I didn't sign up for Bondi so I'm not out anything HOWEVER MANY of my members her on MUT ARE and THAT pisses me off when he used my members. That's exactly how I feel right now. I'm about to go mama bear on him because I'm VERY protective of MUT and it's _members_.

Frankly, under Federal law he should have simply stated in a mass email AND website post that due to "production issues" that as of October 1, 2013 anyone who would like a refund for September may contact them and anyone who would like a refund for October can do so as of November 1. Those who pre-paid in August can do so at any time as those with multiple orders.
Go get 'em Momma Bear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so irritated I typed up six different flouncy rants and deleted them all without posting, because, lbh, the loudest ones over there have zero idea of why their stanning is obnoxious, and nothing I or anyone else says will convince them otherwise. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but civility has a place at the table too. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
"We're taking some downtime today. Some may disagree, unfortunately, 14, 16+ hour days are not sustainable and made worse when there are people who are only interested in causing drama. We'll be fully available from 6a EST tomorrow".
Yes. Asking for refunds is causing drama that takes people away from packing and shipping nonexistent polish.




 When I cancel (I have my own deadline in my head), it won't be for lack of product. It'll be for the unprofessional attitude.

SquareHue has no major issues, as far as I can tell. And I kind of like the surprise of not knowing what I'll get, even though I've hated a couple of the months. I like that they're starting to introduce other finishes. I wish Zoya had a sub service, though; I'd be all over that.

That little smiley bumping his head on the wall pretty much sums up how I feel about this whole mess. 

Man, if Zoya had a sub they'd have all of my money by now lol.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 27, 2013)

> > Still no response to my cancellation &amp; refund email from yesterday morning. Planning to email again today and then start the chargeback process with my bank in the next day or two before it is too late. This is getting so ridiculous!
> 
> 
> I sent mine at 7 am cst yesterday morning and got the refund email about 30 minutes ago. Maybe yours will come soon.


 Thanks! I'll wait until later then send a follow up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heh, thanks, I will. I tried it on a nail wheel yesterday and I think it's going to look pretty neat. I know textured polish has kind of hit its shelf life as a trend, but I really like several of them. When I go visit my mom for the holidays, I plan to stop in the discount beauty supply to pick up a few of the Mariah Carey liquid sands: the swatches I've seen look so pretty. I just got the Too Faced Favorite Things palette, too, so I'm going to be all glittered up with nowhere to go this holiday season, LOL.

I find I talk with my hands more often when I have sparkly polish on, just so I can see it out of the corner of my eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Well, a girl can never have too much glitter!





I know what you mean about talking with your hands, though. I am actually an ASL interpreter part-time, in addition to my less animated full time job, and I figured out pretty fast that I need to either not paint my nails or paint them just one color when I am going to be signing at an event, or I find myself getting a bit mesmerized/distracted by my own hands... which is funny, but a tad embarrassing in public  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Londena (Oct 27, 2013)

A little off-topic but is there any another sub box for nail polish that ships to the Netherlands?

I'm still hoping we'll know something soon, but I don't like what's happening right now with them deleting posts on their facebook. It worries me.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
On my blog I recently put disclaimers on all my posts that referred to Bondi but now I'm going to delete them completely.  I've deleted all the posts I could find that I ever made on their FB page.  I don't wish to be associated with them in any way, shape, or form, and I'm sure they feel the same way about me.  Don't piss off this old and treacherous witch!

LOL That's how I am as well.

I do think you SHOULD make a post on why you removed the Bondi posts from your blog and Facebook simply explaining that at this time due to the severe issues Bondi is having and the lack of honest information you can't in good conscience have those posts up.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

#- Please type your reply above this line -##
Hi there

Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email.

Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance.




*Richard Annington* (Bondi New York)

Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)

Dear Jessica,

Thank you for your email.

With due respect, please do not make accusations based on speculation.

I have followed your messages on our fan page which were purely designed to stir drama at a time that our small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours to resolve an issue that was beyond our control from September.

I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. You may or may not recall that the reason this coupon was issued was owing to USPS failing to scan a substantial amount of customer packages in August. We promptly replaced those packages at significant cost to find that customers eventually received two packages. My point here is that whilst you are entitled to be cynical, it is not beyond the possibility of what has already happened to this firm once.

Further, you may recall that I emailed customers to advise that we would be moving to FedEx SmartPost for the very reason that USPS in this area is unreliable. We listened to customer feedback and we stayed with USPS. Here we are with an issue of packages once again not showing any movement.

At each turn of this process, Bondi New York has compensated you with vouchers and been clear in it's communication. We have always made and continue to make refunds an option for our customers who do not feel that this is for them at this time.

I have taken care of your request and cancelled your subscription effective immediately. Further, I have refunded $39.98 to your card relating to subscription payments. Please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

I have also cancelled five additional orders at $16 and refunded a total of $80.00 to your card. Again, please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

If I can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Jessica Worthington* &lt;[email protected]&gt;
5:31 PM (2 minutes ago)




 








to Bondi




 
 
 
 
Richard,   Thank you for your response to my email and for cancelling my orders.     You can be of further assistance by answering one question, have the September Beauty Boxes left Bondi's possession and been given to the post office for delivery?   Thank you in advance for your reply.




  Jessica


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

The first post above is Richard's response to me.  The second post is my response to Richard.  He has deleted all of my posts on the Bondi page and deleted my review of Bondi as well as blocked me from posting on the Bondi page.


----------



## skylite (Oct 27, 2013)

> #- Please type your reply above this line -## Hi there Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email. Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance. *Richard Annington*Â (Bondi New York)
> 
> Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)
> 
> ...


 .... What a jerk.... I really have no words that can encapsulate my feelings at the moment. -.-


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is exactly what I think, insulting and childish.

And used to point the finger at anyone but the company that hasn't mailed a thing to it's paying customers.

I am clicking through the website and am about to pull the trigger. I love the concept and are totally into suprises. I may sound crazy, but there really isn't a color I don't like and wouldn't wear lol. I've been looking at CCBB for quite a while too, I just can't decide!

Go get 'em Momma Bear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That little smiley bumping his head on the wall pretty much sums up how I feel about this whole mess.

Man, if Zoya had a sub they'd have all of my money by now lol.
I have been going crazy at zoya  buying polish with the ipsy code IPSYZ3  from ipsy you buy 2 polish get one free


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 27, 2013)

OK, so.... I can't read all the posts on this thread but is it safe to assume people still haven't received anything from Bondi?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> #- Please type your reply above this line -## Hi there Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email. Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance. *Richard Annington*Â (Bondi New York)
> 
> Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)
> 
> ...


I literally need to step away from my phone before I am unable to resist this urge to punch the screen. I just bought the damn phone...


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, so.... I can't read all the posts on this thread but is it safe to assume people still haven't received anything from Bondi? 
This is correct, but it does sound like some people are (at least) starting to hear back from them?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



*Richard Annington* (Bondi New York)

Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)

I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. 


ARGH. Please stop trying to "catch out" your customers, Richard! Ugh, come on, why do you need to be petty like this? It's childish and unprofessional, and makes you seem like all you're doing all day is researching people's legitimacy instead of addressing the issues they're complaining about.

/rant

(Honestly, Richard, if you're lurking, cut this crap out, it's obnoxious.)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #- Please type your reply above this line -##
Hi there

Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email.

Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance.




*Richard Annington* (Bondi New York)

Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)

Dear Jessica,

Thank you for your email.

With due respect, please do not make accusations based on speculation.

I have followed your messages on our fan page which were purely designed to stir drama at a time that our small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours to resolve an issue that was beyond our control from September.

I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. You may or may not recall that the reason this coupon was issued was owing to USPS failing to scan a substantial amount of customer packages in August. We promptly replaced those packages at significant cost to find that customers eventually received two packages. My point here is that whilst you are entitled to be cynical, it is not beyond the possibility of what has already happened to this firm once.

Further, you may recall that I emailed customers to advise that we would be moving to FedEx SmartPost for the very reason that USPS in this area is unreliable. We listened to customer feedback and we stayed with USPS. Here we are with an issue of packages once again not showing any movement.

At each turn of this process, Bondi New York has compensated you with vouchers and been clear in it's communication. We have always made and continue to make refunds an option for our customers who do not feel that this is for them at this time.

I have taken care of your request and cancelled your subscription effective immediately. Further, I have refunded $39.98 to your card relating to subscription payments. Please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

I have also cancelled five additional orders at $16 and refunded a total of $80.00 to your card. Again, please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

If I can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


So they don't have time to pack boxes but he has time to write that.  "Purely designed to stir drama," really??  She asked simple questions that they would not answer.  And once again blames us whiny customers for wanting USPS instead of  SmartPost or DHL. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL That's how I am as well.

I do think you SHOULD make a post on why you removed the Bondi posts from your blog and Facebook simply explaining that at this time due to the severe issues Bondi is having and the lack of honest information you can't in good conscience have those posts up.
Thank you so much for that excellent advice.  I'm so mad now on behalf of other people that I'm not thinking straight.  I may quote you exactly.


----------



## skylite (Oct 27, 2013)

> > #- Please type your reply above this line -## Hi there Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email. Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance. *Richard Annington*Â (Bondi New York)
> >
> > Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)
> >
> ...


 It's official. I've been pushed to the edge. I absolutely without any doubt no longer will ever purchase or wear any bondi polishes even if they happen to clean their act up. Richard has shown his true colors, and he is hardly a gentleman. I'd go further, but if resort to name calling. And I don't want to get in trouble. Lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have used a different email address and left two more questions and a review on their facebook page.  I used my name, so I'm not hiding anything.


----------



## aladdinsane (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, so I've been following (read stalking) this thread and finally decided to join with a real account and everything and post somthing.  I am subscribed and haven't cancelled yet, but I am getting to the end of my limit of patience.  I don't think I have much to add t the discussion right now.  I did want to say that before I even joined MuT you  ladies influenced me to order Butter London from Ulta and now you have me considering Squarehue.  I might be in trouble...


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no response to my cancellation &amp; refund email from yesterday morning. Planning to email again today and then start the chargeback process with my bank in the next day or two before it is too late. This is getting so ridiculous!

I think our refund requests went in about the same time yesterday and I also haven't heard anything back, if that helps.

I have nothing nice to say at this point. I await my refund and have gone from enthusiastic customer to negative-feelings ex-customer who will never buy from them again if they continue on. I think many of us have, and that alone shows the lack of "great customer service" touted.

Seriously, @zadidoll thank you guys for taking our concerns seriously when discussions came about what to do to this thread. I'm glad you kept it a part of the main October thread.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Would it be against the rules to create a thread to help us find dupes for the entire Fall/Winter collection? I know I'm really bummed about not getting my colors and I would love to try and find dupes!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would it be against the rules to create a thread to help us find dupes for the entire Fall/Winter collection? I know I'm really bummed about not getting my colors and I would love to try and find dupes!
Not only is it not against the rules, but there's an entire section of MUT dedicated to that sort of thing!  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23030/makeup-dupes-and-swatches


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would it be against the rules to create a thread to help us find dupes for the entire Fall/Winter collection? I know I'm really bummed about not getting my colors and I would love to try and find dupes!
What a great idea.  I would be all over that like lint on a black dress.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a great idea.  I would be all over that like lint on a black dress. 




I was thinking "like cotton lint on my fresh manicure," but that, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> Okay, so I've been following (read stalking) this thread and finally decided to join with a real account and everything and post somthing. Â I am subscribed and haven't cancelled yet, but I am getting to the end of my limit of patience. Â I don't think I have much to add t the discussion right now. Â I did want to say that before I even joined MuT you Â ladies influenced me to order Butter London from Ulta and now you have me considering Squarehue. Â I might be in trouble... :smilehappyyes:


. You cannot hang around here without falling into the evil influences. I have my second sephora order in a week, a butter london order, and a Freeman order coming this week. And I've been playing with an ulta order and zoya order. And yet I still clicked over to square hue to check it out.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Email to Jessica from Richard: Dear Jessica,

Thank you for your email.

With due respect, please do not make accusations based on speculation. I have followed your messages on our fan page which were purely designed to stir drama at a time that our small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours to resolve an issue that was beyond our control from September.

I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. You may or may not recall that the reason this coupon was issued was owing to USPS failing to scan a substantial amount of customer packages in August. We promptly replaced those packages at significant cost to find that customers eventually received two packages. My point here is that whilst you are entitled to be cynical, it is not beyond the possibility of what has already happened to this firm once. Further, you may recall that I emailed customers to advise that we would be moving to FedEx SmartPost for the very reason that USPS in this area is unreliable. We listened to customer feedback and we stayed with USPS. Here we are with an issue of packages once again not showing any movement.

At each turn of this process, Bondi New York has compensated you with vouchers and been clear in it's communication. We have always made and continue to make refunds an option for our customers who do not feel that this is for them at this time. I have taken care of your request and cancelled your subscription effective immediately. Further, I have refunded $39.98 to your card relating to subscription payments. Please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

I have also cancelled five additional orders at $16 and refunded a total of $80.00 to your card. Again, please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit. If I can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes, Richard

I'm going to go line through line here with my personal opinions.

_"With due respect, please do not make accusations based on speculation."_-- Totally uncalled for and unnecessary. Granted I don't know what Jessica's original email said however regardless of what she wrote HE should have replied, "Thank you for you email. I do apologize about any inconvenience our current shortcomings have had. At this time I have cancelled your account and refunded you a total of $_____. Please allow 1-2 business days for this credit to appear on your credit card. Again, you have my deepest apologizes and hope that you will reconsider in the future." THAT would have been professional.

"_I have followed your messages on our fan page which were purely designed to stir drama at a time that our small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours to resolve an issue that was beyond our control from September._" - there would be no freaking drama if he stopped blaming everyone else. First it was the company who makes the polish then USPS then Polish Jinx then anyone else who is unhappy and are voicing it. Granted some people are being completely unreasonable and hostile however this is THEIR money that they paid for a product in August and September and have YET to receive. Under FEDERAL and STATE laws HE had 30 days to fix things or refund. People shouldn't have had to make threats for charge backs in the first place had he ORIGINALLY offered refunds as he was required to by LAW.

"_I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. You may or may not recall that the reason this coupon was issued was owing to USPS failing to scan a substantial amount of customer packages in August. We promptly replaced those packages at significant cost to find that customers eventually received two packages. My point here is that whilst you are entitled to be cynical, it is not beyond the possibility of what has already happened to this firm once._" - Again places blame on someone else. If the USPS lost products in the first place that STILL doesn't explain why she has YET to receive the items FROM THAT promo code! The USPS loss took place BEFORE her next order which she never received either!

"_Further, you may recall that I emailed customers to advise that we would be moving to FedEx SmartPost for the very reason that USPS in this area is unreliable. We listened to customer feedback and we stayed with USPS. Here we are with an issue of packages once again not showing any movement._" - Again places blame on other people. Here he's blaming the customers for Bondi using USPS! I'm sorry but USPS has been around for a LONG time. There is no way in the world they're going to lose 15,000 packages!

"_At each turn of this process, Bondi New York has compensated you with vouchers and been clear in it's communication. We have always made and continue to make refunds an option for our customers who do not feel that this is for them at this time_." Actually they didn't offer refunds from the get go and instead offered subscribers to SKIP.

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=270bb88c98

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=4c53ad8f93

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=f75319bbb4

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=6192e0c7ab

THE FEDERAL LAW: http://business.ftc.gov/documents/alt051-selling-internet-prompt-delivery-rules

  Quote: Selling on the Internet: Prompt Delivery Rules [PDF]
The Internet is the fastest growing source of mail order sales. It's estimated that consumers spent $200 billion on Internet-based goods and services in 2008. The explosive growth in the goods and services sold online has in the past, taken many online sellers by surprise: demand has outpaced supply, depleting inventories and disappointing customers. The Federal Trade Commission is advising online merchants to review their obligations under the Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule to better serve their customers.

The Rule spells out the ground rules for making promises about shipments, notifying consumers about unexpected delays, and refunding consumers' money. Enforced by the FTC, the Mail or Telephone Order Rule applies to orders placed by phone, fax or the Internet. Your compliance can have bottom line benefits for your company - that is, satisfied customers are repeat customers.

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.

Running Late? Overwhelmed with Orders? The Rule gives you several ways to deal with an unexpected demand.


You can change your shipment promises up to the point the consumer places the order, if you reasonably believe that you can ship by the new date. The updated information overrides previous promises and reduces your need to send delay notices. Be sure to tell your customer the new shipment date before you take the order.
You must provide a delay option notice if you can't ship within the originally promised time. The Rule lets you use a variety of ways to provide the notice, including e-mail, fax or phone. It's a good idea to keep a record of what your notice states, when you provide it, and the customer's response.
 
"I have taken care of your request and cancelled your subscription effective immediately. Further, I have refunded $39.98 to your card relating to subscription payments. Please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit." "I have also cancelled five additional orders at $16 and refunded a total of $80.00 to your card. Again, please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit." -- So Jessica is expecting $119.98 in all. I would suggest to Jessica to hold onto that email because if her account is not credited by the 1st that total amount to dispute all charges with her card holder.

I would also suggest for those who have been given the run around that if you are still unhappy to file complaints with the Attorney General's Office in New York state as well as your own. You can also file consumer complaints with the Federal Trade Commission and US Postal service.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  Again places blame on someone else. If the USPS lost products in the first place that STILL doesn't explain why she has YET to receive the items FROM THAT promo code! The USPS loss took place BEFORE her next order which she never received either!
That might fly with one box but he also sent shipping and tracking for the September sub box which is also sitting at label info received.

Dear Donna XXX,  

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification relates to your September subscription box. Please read thoroughly.

Thank you for your order from Bondi New York! We wanted to let you know that your order (#2969) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/23/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

Please note, owing to the volume of packages that USPS are processing, your tracking information may take a few days to update. This is not unusual as packages are scanned in batches. If you have any questions or concerns, please email [email protected]

Shipped To:
DonnaXXX
43 XXX ST
XXX, MA 010XX US

Track Your Shipment: 9400110200883958167345

This shipment includes the following items:

Item #
Description
Qty
CII019
Park Aven-Hue
1
92213
West Point Waters
1
CII006
Holly Berry
1

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Bondi New York
Phone: 1 (888) 548-2290
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bondinewyork.com


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #- Please type your reply above this line -##
Hi there

Your Case () has been resolved. To reopen this request, simply reply to this email.

Our team are here to help you, so please do not hesitate to get in touch if we can be of further assistance.




*Richard Annington* (Bondi New York)

Oct 27 16:20 (EDT)

Dear Jessica,

Thank you for your email.

With due respect, please do not make accusations based on speculation.

I have followed your messages on our fan page which were purely designed to stir drama at a time that our small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours to resolve an issue that was beyond our control from September.

I see from our system that you took advantage of the DEBUT10 coupon recently. You may or may not recall that the reason this coupon was issued was owing to USPS failing to scan a substantial amount of customer packages in August. We promptly replaced those packages at significant cost to find that customers eventually received two packages. My point here is that whilst you are entitled to be cynical, it is not beyond the possibility of what has already happened to this firm once.

Further, you may recall that I emailed customers to advise that we would be moving to FedEx SmartPost for the very reason that USPS in this area is unreliable. We listened to customer feedback and we stayed with USPS. Here we are with an issue of packages once again not showing any movement.

At each turn of this process, Bondi New York has compensated you with vouchers and been clear in it's communication. We have always made and continue to make refunds an option for our customers who do not feel that this is for them at this time.

I have taken care of your request and cancelled your subscription effective immediately. Further, I have refunded $39.98 to your card relating to subscription payments. Please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

I have also cancelled five additional orders at $16 and refunded a total of $80.00 to your card. Again, please allow 1-2 business days for this to credit.

If I can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Best wishes,

Richard

Bondi New York | 694 10th Avenue, Suite # 430, New York, NY. 10019 | Telephone: 1 (888) 548-2290


This is just gross. Not only is he blaming his customers for the "drama" that he caused by lying to us, he's essentially trying to gaslight us. He's telling us not to trust our own perceptions. We know that there's been no movement on tracking and that nobody, even in NY/NJ, has reported receiving anything. We know it's not possible that USPS "lost" or somehow forgot to scan every single one of those boxes. Every other bit of information we can gather is telling us that these packages did not ship, and yet here he is insisting that they have, and it's all just a tracking issue.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> Ya know, at first this was just aÂ trainwreck I couldn't tear myself away from...almost fun but not...know what I mean? Â Now it just makes my blood boil that that arrogant pr*ck continues to blame, harass and insult his customers. Â Nasty rat bastard f*cker. As soon as everyone gets refunded (except for the die-hards who ~cue Journey~Â won't stop believing, whom I actually believe deserve to lose their $$ at this point) I hope bondi Â goes under, loses all their freakin' money, goes bankrupt and possibly gets sued/prosecuted forÂ fraudulently taking money for $1 boxes when they absolutely KNEW they had no product with which to fulfill those orders. My temperate temper? Â Yeah, right now it's not so temperate. Â I am livid pissed at the douchebaggery that nasty asswad keeps displaying. PS: Â if I accidentally miss * and spell out swear words, please don't ban me. Â I'm Irish from Newfoundland and was raised by sailors...literally. Â


a thousand +1s to you and as thousand mote on behalf of my Irish heritage East coast Canadian naval family by marriage! *Insert thunderous applause emoji I can't find on my phone*


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

The phone number for the postal service consumer affairs is 860-524-6398  Mon-Fri until 4PM EST.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

(except for the die-hards who ~cue Journey~ won't stop believing, whom I actually believe deserve to lose their $$ at this point) I hope bondi  goes under, loses all their freakin' money, goes bankrupt and possibly gets sued/prosecuted for fraudulently taking money for $1 boxes when they absolutely KNEW they had no product with which to fulfill those orders.

I can see why there are those who are standing by him. It was the same for The Look Bag, Go Go Girlfriend, Red Carpet Box and so many other bad subscription services. People want to have faith in other people, which is a good thing. The bad thing is that they are often more times than not burned in the end. I think Richard is in way over his head and has no idea what to do right now. I get his posts when he says he's spending 16 to 18 hours replying to people, as the Community Manager here I put in about that much per day checking posts; replying to people's posts, PMs and emails; adding new info to the site AND attempt to work on my own blog PLUS spend time with my family. The big difference is I'm not taking other people's money.

The only way he'd be charged with fraud is if there are enough complaints to the NY state ATG which forces the ATG to look into the company and investigate matters. OR if credit card companies look into the matter themselves.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

And Donna, next year when I'm settled in MA you and I (and any other MUTer in MA) should go out for drinks one night!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And Donna, next year when I'm settled in MA you and I (and any other MUTer in MA) should go out for drinks one night!
Midway between Western and Eastern MA is a little town called Auburn which is home to Margaritaville which has the absolute best margaritas ever.  It's a date!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Donna, I want to personally thank you for making my Sunday afternoon WAY more entertaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my cancellation and refund email response. Will be watching my account for the refund now.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

LOL Too funny! I lived near Auburn, WA at one point in time. So funny that MA also has an Auburn! LOL Then again I lived in Everett, WA and my hubby (then boyfriend) lived in Everett, MA.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Midway between Western and Eastern MA is a little town called Auburn which is home to Margaritaville which has the absolute best margaritas ever. Â It's a date!


 Is that close to longmeadow?


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 27, 2013)

> Ya know, at first this was just aÂ trainwreck I couldn't tear myself away from...almost fun but not...know what I mean? Â Now it just makes my blood boil that that arrogant pr*ck continues to blame, harass and insult his customers. Â Nasty rat bastard f*cker. As soon as everyone gets refunded (except for the die-hards who ~cue Journey~Â won't stop believing, whom I actually believe deserve to lose their $$ at this point) I hope bondi Â goes under, loses all their freakin' money, goes bankrupt and possibly gets sued/prosecuted forÂ fraudulently taking money for $1 boxes when they absolutely KNEW they had no product with which to fulfill those orders. My temperate temper? Â Yeah, right now it's not so temperate. Â I am livid pissed at the douchebaggery that nasty asswad keeps displaying. PS: Â if I accidentally miss * and spell out swear words, please don't ban me. Â I'm Irish from Newfoundland and was raised by sailors...literally. Â


 When I grow up, I hope to be able to spit insults with as much finesse as you just did. I'm impressed! *insert clappy hands dude here*


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
People want to have faith in other people, which is a good thing. The bad thing is that they are often more times than not burned in the end.
Which is why I am perfectly fine with being called a faithless witch ten different ways.  I'm the faithless witch who doesn't trust anyone and still has my money.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that close to longmeadow?
Longmeadow is Eastern Ma...Auburn is central.  I'd put it at about an hour from East Longmeadow.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When I grow up, I hope to be able to spit insults with as much finesse as you just did. I'm impressed! *insert clappy hands dude here*
Like I said, the best part about getting old is you can say what you want and people think it's cute.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just gross. Not only is he blaming his customers for the "drama" that he caused by lying to us, he's essentially trying to gaslight us. He's telling us not to trust our own perceptions. We know that there's been no movement on tracking and that nobody, even in NY/NJ, has reported receiving anything. We know it's not possible that USPS "lost" or somehow forgot to scan every single one of those boxes. Every other bit of information we can gather is telling us that these packages did not ship, and yet here he is insisting that they have, and it's all just a tracking issue.
You know how it is, try to make people feel like they're crazy so they doubt themselves...it's partly how he's keeping the die-hard believers.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> And Donna, next year when I'm settled in MA you and I (and any other MUTer in MA) should go out for drinks one night!


I would totally roadtrip to MA to toast you ladies.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wallis for the color, Disco Biscuit for the name!  

I wish I could see side-by-side swatches of BL's Wallis and Ruffian's Hedge Fund.
I have both! Wallis has a much nicer application/formula in my opinion. Hedge fund was harder for me to get an even appearance on, and it dries down to a sort of rubbery/matte-ish finish almost, but for me it wasn't uniform, so parts were more matte than others. It sucked up top coat a bit too so there were still semi-matte patches after a glossy top coat (pics are 1 coat top coat). They are totally different colors though. I just took some phone pics of my swatch sticks for you, hope they help! In both of these Hedge Fund is on the left and Wallis is on the right, direct sun and no sun.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would totally roadtrip to MA to toast you ladies.
Be aware that I do not use * when I swear in person.  I am a fun, if somewhat cheap date.  This old, faithless Irish witch cannot hold her liquor for crap.  Me own dear father said the fairies took me and left a changeling in my place because no self-respecting Irish girl could be such a lightweight as me.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ............ He has deleted all of my posts on the Bondi page and deleted my review of Bondi as well as blocked me from posting on the Bondi page.  
And now my posts there have been deleted as well.  Let's play "Shoot the Messenger!"


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] At this point I am keeping all correspondence and trying to get screen screen shots of everything else Richards email upset me more than it should have. I have anxiety issues anyway, so that email just pushed me over the edge. I am going to try to relax now. Richard may have to deal with my husband this week since he will be up that way on business. Thank you ladies for all your support. You are truly lovely ladies!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

> You know how it is, try to make people feel like they're crazy so they doubt themselves...it's partly how he's keeping the die-hard believers.


 This is what I still cannot understand. Why anybody still believes what they are saying? There is a lady that I saw, not on MUT, who has ripped into Julep for things that are less egregious than anything Bondi has done. But is just putty in the hands of Richard. At some point you got to take your head out of the sand and look at the big picture.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now my posts there have been deleted as well.  Let's play "Shoot the Messenger!"  




Yeah, LuckyMe is totally to blame for everything!  Including things she hasn't said or done yet but I'm sure those things will be just as bad.

My review is still there but I was exceedingly pleasant with my 2 star review so who knows:

_No complaints on the polish or responsiveness of customer service. I was refunded within hours of my request. This company, however, is decidedly not ready for prime time and has bitten off way more than it can chew. I would not recommend that anyone purchase from Bondi until they get it together._


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as everyone gets refunded (except for the die-hards who ~cue Journey~ won't stop believing, whom I actually believe deserve to lose their $$ at this point) I hope bondi  goes under, loses all their freakin' money, goes bankrupt and possibly gets sued/prosecuted for fraudulently taking money for $1 boxes when they absolutely KNEW they had no product with which to fulfill those orders.
Nobody deserves to lose their money over this except Bondi. Richard's acting like an *ss and the Bondi stans are naive, but if you get mad at people for being stupid, you'll be smashing your head into walls every minute of the day, you know? I mean, on this very thread, people were calling someone mentally ill for being upset with Bondi weeks ago. Turns out she knew what was up, I suppose.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nobody deserves to lose their money over this except Bondi. Richard's acting like an *ss and the Bondi stans are naive, but if you get mad at people for being stupid, you'll be smashing your head into walls every minute of the day, you know? I mean, on this very thread, people were calling someone mentally ill for being upset with Bondi weeks ago. Turns out she knew what was up, I suppose.
I know ~sigh~  I get worked up but I really don't wish ill on anyone.  It's still not illegal to be a dumbass in the gold old USof A.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

I've held off on posting this, but Bondi has sufficiently pissed me off so now I just don't care. I'm pretty sure Gotham Beauty wasn't Richard's first rodeo:

http://www.reviewcentre.com/Online-Health-and-Beauty-Shops/Gotham-Beauty-www-gotham-beauty-com-review_1363008

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/perfumista.co.uk

I can't find much on perfumista.co.uk, so take this as you will.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know ~sigh~  I get worked up but I really don't wish ill on anyone.  It's still not illegal to be a dumbass in the gold old USof A.
God, I wish it were. I'd join the police force in a heartbeat.

I'm also in MA, btw. Bought my Zoya team spirit set in Bruins colors (and sneaked in an orange so I can support the Flyers on the sly, since I'm from Philly).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aladdinsane (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I just reached the end of my tether and requested a cancellation of my subscription and a refund of the not yet received Sept. and Oct. boxes.  This is less about the delay in the merchandise (if there had been any communication I would probably have waited) and more about the conduct of the company.  It's just uncalled for.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> God, I wish it were. I'd join the police force in a heartbeat. I'm also in MA, btw. Bought my Zoya team spirit set in Bruins colors (and sneaked in an orange so I can support the Flyers on the sly, since I'm from Philly).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I owe my husband a trip to Bahston...no one said we both have to end up at the same place. When's the Dramarama Meetup, then? I can pick up a few stragglers from Montreal. Upstate NY and VT, too, Ithink.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Refunds were offered to subscribers via MUT and on Facebook however officially in all the letters Bondi sent out to their subscriber based no one was ever offered a refund. Under Federal law when he first knew of the delays he was required to offer refunds to people at that time. The refunds only started coming about because people were starting to do charge backs with their banks/credit card companies. So unless the subscriber reads MUT or the Bondi fan group or has a social media account there is no way for them to know that they have the option for a refund. Also, Richard and company have told people (who had three or six month subscriptions) that they COULDN'T have refunds which isn't true. Federal law is pretty specific on refunds for merchandise not sent out.
The email I received on Sept. 18th about the delay said (among a LOT of other things...) the following:

Given the challenges and issues at hand, it is only fair that I recognize and compenste you accordingly.

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions).
For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions). *If you would like to cancel your subscription and receive a refund, please email [email protected] Please allow five business days for the refund to be processed and to receive confirmation. *If you cancel your subscription, you will not receive the $15 voucher.
If you ordered a one time box, we will issue a $10 voucher for use against a future order. Please email [email protected] with your order number so that we may process this for you.

ETA: I'm not saying there isn't sketchiness happening, this just isn't one of the sketchy things.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

C'mon 100 pages...


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email I received on Sept. 18th about the delay said (among a LOT of other things...) the following:

Given the challenges and issues at hand, it is only fair that I recognize and compenste you accordingly.

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions).
For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions). *If you would like to cancel your subscription and receive a refund, please email [email protected] Please allow five business days for the refund to be processed and to receive confirmation. *If you cancel your subscription, you will not receive the $15 voucher.
If you ordered a one time box, we will issue a $10 voucher for use against a future order. Please email [email protected] with your order number so that we may process this for you.

ETA: I'm not saying there isn't sketchiness happening, this just isn't one of the sketchy things.
The part you highlighted was only for the month-to-month subscribers, I personally know someone who was refused a refund because she had a 3 month pre-paid sub, and then her account was sent to a collections agency when she initiated a charge-back through her credit card company (she hadn't received any products at that point)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Would you happen to have the archive link to that email by any chance? The four emails I'm aware of have no refunds mentioned.

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=270bb88c98

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=4c53ad8f93

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=f75319bbb4

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=6192e0c7ab


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would you happen to have the archive link to that email by any chance? The four emails I'm aware of have no refunds mentioned.

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=270bb88c98

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=4c53ad8f93

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=f75319bbb4

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=6192e0c7ab

How do I find that? I just copied and pasted from the email itself in my inbox.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

> How do I find that? I just copied and pasted from the email itself in my inbox.


there should be a link at the upper right. Unless this is the non newsletter email. There was one that wasn't a newsletter...if so, Zadi, I can send it to you?


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would you happen to have the archive link to that email by any chance? The four emails I'm aware of have no refunds mentioned.

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=270bb88c98

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=4c53ad8f93

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=f75319bbb4

http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=6192e0c7ab
It wasn't an html email, just a plain text one sent by Richard to all subscribers. If you want to PM me I can fwd you my copy.


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 27, 2013)

You go Donna. I can speak sailor rather fluently myself. You know, this is what I think about certain parts of the Bondi saga... 1. My first red flag was early on when i saw that one of their office's head honchos was mentioned on their fb wall celebrating her 21st bday. I thought seriously? but the company was small so I let it go. apologies to all early 20-somethings - many of you are capable of amazing things but experience does matter. 2. Based on Dallas Shaws reply to what Richard calls "Glossygate" and comparisons of the Dallas Shaw colors on this board to existing and promised Bondi colors, I believe the formula problems may have existed from much earlier this year. The thing about the formula problems that really bothers me is how you can market a product which has not yet met the owners standards. Most of the Bondi subscribers were initially impressed with Richards " high standards". But to me, it should never have been offered if Richard didn't have an approved formulation with at least one successful batch to hang his hat on. Clearly this never happened. If it did we would have swatches at a minimum, since Richard famously uses photos to document "progress". To me the launch of the subscription boxes should have been held off under the formulations for several months were locked down. Does anyone think Julep, Butter London or Square hue don't have their colors locked down several months in advance based on fashion projections and the fashion week shows in NY and London. They are there. 3. By this reasoning, Richard still has no polish. I actually emailed him the other day two days before canceling suggesting that the anger would calm down substantially if he picked one or more subscribers who would surely post on Facebook and overnight their polishes. That way we would know there was polish and our patience was a few days from being rewarded. No response from Richard. 4. I believe the "Don't Want Julep Campaign" was not so much a cash grab from new subscribers as it was a strategy to secure financing to fulfill existing orders and the November box. This to me, of course, further reinforces my belief that there is no polish currently. The campaign for $1 is clearly a loss leader but it increases his subscription base. Richard said that there were 700 new subscribers by the morning after the campaign launched. Not sure I believe that or anything he says but lets say he got 3000 new subscribers. That's 3000 dollars. A nice sum but it won't get him far in a business. Especially when that 3000 needs to cover the sorting, processing, packing and shipping of 9000 bottles of polish. And, of course a large percentage of these new subscribers will never buy another box (if there is ever another box to buy). Small businesses survive on credit. If he can go to the bank with 3000 new subscribers even factoring in a percentage loss of "one and done" customers, his credit line would be increased. Whether or not he was successful will be obvious if boxes are sent or not. 5. Not a shocking assumption here ...The boxes are definitely not in the mail as Richard has stated somewhere that if you cancel, he can "intercept" any boxes that were sent out. To me that means ripping a label off a box waiting to be filled - or ripping a label of the label roll. I seriously think Richard started with good intentions but cant get out of his own way long enough to learn from his earlier mistakes or listen to anyone trying to help who doesnt both say something he wants to hear and blow smoke. for the record, I cancelled on Thursday for September and October, five bonus boxes and a voucher order. I was refunded for all but one box and the 5 dollar voucher order. Will check again tomorrow to see if its there.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Would you happen to have the archive link to that email by any chance? The four emails I'm aware of have no refunds mentioned. http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=270bb88c98 http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=4c53ad8f93 http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=f75319bbb4 http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=44ef08131434e13c4237ab4e7&amp;id=6192e0c7ab


 I just went back and looked as well, and my email from Wed 18 Sept said the same thing. Granted, it was a ridiculously long email, but it did say that towards the bottom


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow. I leave this post for 3 hours and it takes me half an hour to catch up. lol. I need to just stay glued here! I did receive emails confirming cancellation of my orders and one from James detailing how much they will be crediting me back. So now is the waiting game to make sure my money comes back. I have little to say until it does, but once it does, I may not shut up.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


there should be a link at the upper right. Unless this is the non newsletter email. There was one that wasn't a newsletter...if so, Zadi, I can send it to you?
Oh, I see. Yeah, this one doesn't have that but I see the other ones I've gotten from them did. It's just a text email with no graphics or anything and no link up in the corner (the "view it in your browser" link right?).

I got it at 2:19 PM on Sept. 18th and the subject line was

"Issues Affecting the September 2013 Bondi New York Box"

This email sketched me out because he admitted they lied (they'd been posting about how they were busily packing boxes all week and then whoops, just kidding, we actually don't even have the polish). At the time I was like, "Well, I'll give them a chance to sort this out, hopefully they learned a lesson here..." Guess not.

Here's the full text:

Hi there,

Bondi New York customers have come to recognize us for transparency and openness and this has enabled us to build a strong following of customers and fans who place their trust in our brand.

Recently, we have let you down in that transparency and openness. You will have noticed that there have been delays in responding to posts on here and on our social media channels. I acknowledge that our growth has caused some challenges and I take full responsibility as the guy in charge for this. We have been fast to address these through recruiting more staff and responding as promptly as possible via social media, email, telephone and our live chat service.

We are one of a small handful of subscription services that do not have millions of dollars in venture capital in the bank. This is a double edged sword as it means that we can provide a level of service which is not driven by one thing - squeezing as much revenue out of you as possible without a care for customer service. Equally we cannot be wreckless with money and hire hundreds of staff nor throw money at problems when they arise to buy ourselves out of the dog poop.

For us, this truly is our "glossy gate" moment.

The delay in the September box has been two fold. Firstly, the ability to customize your color choices has added a delay to shipping. I recently announced in a blog post that we will be moving our shipping date to the 15th of each month to allow a 14 day window for you to choose your colors and place an order and for us to pack and ship your box. In no way has the delay to the September box been related to the additional box orders as some have speculated.

Our biggest challenge and the cause of the delay for the September box has been the production of the Fall/Winter colors. Typically it takes 6-8 weeks for polish to be produced. I was not happy with the formulation of the collection and improved the formula to meet my expectations for wear. This lead to a delay, however I was confident we would meet a shipping date of this Friday.

Regrettably, we have been informed today that there is going to be a four week delay in us receiving this polish from the manufacturer on the West Coast of the US.

I am sharing this information here first as I consider each of you Bondi family. This is ahead of an email that will be going out later today to all of our subscribers.

What this means is that our September box will actually be shipping during the second week of October. This will also be the same time that we ship the October box. We were mindful of possible production issues for boxes going forward and have ensured that we included the new colors for October, November and December in the delivery we are now awaiting so that we are not back here in a months time with the same problems.

So to recap, what I am saying is that the September box will ship second week of October and the October box will ship out the same week.

Naturally I appreciate that as a customer, you may not be forgiving of this issue. What I will say is that I am not going to ship poor quality product and I stand by my decision to request a reformulation. It is disappointing that our manufacturer has not met their delivery deadline, however I take full responsibility for not being more transparent earlier in the process.

Given the challenges and issues at hand, it is only fair that I recognize and compenste you accordingly.

If you are a prepaid 3, 6 or 12 month customer, we have extended your subscription by one month with my compliments, in addition, within the next five days you will receive a voucher for $12.50 off your next order (excluding subscriptions).
For our month-to month subscription customers we will be issuing a $15 voucher for use with any purchase on our website (excluding subscriptions). If you would like to cancel your subscription and receive a refund, please email [email protected] Please allow five business days for the refund to be processed and to receive confirmation. If you cancel your subscription, you will not receive the $15 voucher.
If you ordered a one time box, we will issue a $10 voucher for use against a future order. Please email [email protected] with your order number so that we may process this for you.

The team and I do not wish for you to cancel, we understand that you work hard for every dollar you spend with us (for our international customers pounds, euros, bhat etc!). We have been working hard behind the scenes to improve the service going forward. Some of these improvements include:

Redesigned packaging for a more luxurious experience (without an increase in price) and to protect the polish in transit - launching December 2013.
Changing our shipping partner to FedEx from the September box to allow full tracking of the package (USPS will manage the final leg from FedEx depot to your door - continuing to support unionized, American jobs).
Full account service from November 2013 - including the ability to change your card information, skip, and select colors without needing to use coupon codes!
Making our Fall/Winter and subsequent collections permanently available for the season for you to choose from, in addition to introducing 3-6 fresh colors each month.
Increasing staffing to ensure that telephone, email and live chat support is available 24/7/365 - effective from October 1st 2013.
Providing swatches for all new colors and comprehensive descriptions and shade clarification - effective from October 2013.

We have many more improvements based on your feedback over the past couple of months.

I hope that this post answers any questions that you have and sets out what has happened and what we are doing to compensate and to improve going forward. As always, I am available via email - [email protected] for any questions.

My team and I truly do value each and every customer. It is not easy letting you down, it makes us more determined to make sure it gets done right going forward.

Much love and thanks,

Richard

ETA: Sorry the spaces weren't preserved. I'm not going to go through and type them in though.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

It's hard to see it since there are no spaces between paragraphs, but the refund offer was only for the month-to-month subscriptions. At that time, Richard was still claiming that the pre-paid subs of 3 months or more were not able to get refunds because they had entered a contract with him. He sent at least one womans account to collections when she initiated a chargeback through her credit card after he refused her a refund.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's hard to see it since there are no spaces between paragraphs, but the refund offer was only for the month-to-month subscriptions. At that time, Richard was still claiming that the pre-paid subs of 3 months or more were not able to get refunds because they had entered a contract with him. He sent at least one womans account to collections when she initiated a chargeback through her credit card after he refused her a refund.
That is terrible, for shame.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 27, 2013)

I read that email as offering refunds only to month-to-month subbers. If you look at the way the Bondi site is set up, the per-paid subs are clearly non-refundable. The Terms and Conditions have a specific paragraph about siccing collection agencies on people who do charge-backs. The thing that's weird is that most credit cards are fairly strict about doing a chargeback unless the merchant really does something wrong. You can't just initiate one on a whim. I wonder why they felt it necessary to include this in the T&amp;Cs.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which is why I am perfectly fine with being called a faithless witch ten different ways.  I'm the faithless witch who doesn't trust anyone and still has my money.
I hear that! Also, why do we need to have a faith-based interaction with a beauty company? It's not that deep. I give you money, you give me nothing, I get my money back. You lie to me for months, I call you out on the internet so other girls don't get the same treatment. Simple!


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ETA: Sorry the spaces weren't preserved. I'm not going to go through and type them in though.
Sorry, I hope my comment didn't come off as snarky about the spaces. I have the same email and the spaces aren't in the original either. I didn't mean to say that you had left them out at all.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I got the confirmation of my cancellation and promise of a refund in 1-2 business days.  I have always wanted this company to succeed and be who they appeared to be when they launched.  They showed their true colors on the Julep promo and I decided to cancel when they told people who didn't like the direction they had chosen to take their business in that they should unsubscribe if they didn't like it.  How they've been treating their subscribers online and in private communications since has shown me that they are not the people I thought they were and it's only through their actions that I will never subscribe to any of their ventures.  Good luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I read that email as offering refunds only to month-to-month subbers. If you look at the way the Bondi site is set up, the per-paid subs are clearly non-refundable. The Terms and Conditions have a specific paragraph about siccing collection agencies on people who do charge-backs. The thing that's weird is that most credit cards are fairly strict about doing a chargeback unless the merchant really does something wrong. You can't just initiate one on a whim. I wonder why they felt it necessary to include this in the T&amp;Cs.
Someone said the other day in the Julep Swap post about this that he started saying he would give refunds to pre-paid subscribers and she requested one. I think people are sick of that post so I don't want to be the one to ressurect it by asking if she got the refund but that was interesting.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone said the other day in the Julep Swap post about this that he started saying he would give refunds to pre-paid subscribers and she requested one. I think people are sick of that post so I don't want to be the one to ressurect it by asking if she got the refund but that was interesting.
They are now refunding pre-paid subs (3 months or more) as well, but there hasn't been an official email about it so if you're not on here or the facebook Bondi swap (closed) group, you would have no idea unless you demanded it yourself.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's hard to see it since there are no spaces between paragraphs, but the refund offer was only for the month-to-month subscriptions. At that time, Richard was still claiming that the pre-paid subs of 3 months or more were not able to get refunds because they had entered a contract with him. He sent at least one womans account to collections when she initiated a chargeback through her credit card after he refused her a refund.


I know THAT can be confirmed with a screenshot from Facebook in which he does state he was going to do that. Plus his threats of legal action against other people. He's pissed off at me right now because I'm not defending Bondi. However seeing emails he sent to (now former) customers over them cancelling plus these Facebook posts PLUS the BBB F rating for Gotham Beauty (which he still owns the Twitter account for).... Well let's just MY opinion still stands.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

As I been say all along. But Zadidoll says it much nicer then I.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 27, 2013)

> > I read that email as offering refunds only to month-to-month subbers. If you look at the way the Bondi site is set up, the per-paid subs are clearly non-refundable. The Terms and Conditions have a specific paragraph about siccing collection agencies on people who do charge-backs. The thing that's weird is that most credit cards are fairly strict about doing a chargeback unless the merchant really does something wrong. You can't just initiate one on a whim. I wonder why they felt it necessary to include this in the T
> 
> 
> Someone said the other day in the Julep Swap post about this that he started saying he would give refunds to pre-paid subscribers and she requested one. I think people are sick of that post so I don't want to be the one to ressurect it by asking if she got the refund but that was interesting.


 Just to clarify, I wasn't pointing that out in a "well, the T&amp;Cs are clear, so she shoudn't have been surprised and it was OK to do it" way. What I meant was I've never seen a company specifically say it will turn customs over to a collection agency if they initiate a chargeback. The way chargebacks work typically favor the merchant. If the merchant hasn't done anything wrong, it appeals the chargeback and will generally win unless the merchant has done something wrong. There shouldn't be a need to worry about chargebacks unless you do something wrong. ETA: in rereading that FB post, it's another thing that didn't add up. If Richard provided the goods and could prove that he'd sent them and that the customer received and accepted delivery, the credit card company would have "reversed" the chargeback. That he either didn't appeal it (or lost) and then when with a collector seems strange, if what he said about having provided the merchandise was true.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I know THAT can be confirmed with a screenshot from Facebook in which he does state he was going to do that. Plus his threats of legal action against other people. He's pissed off at me right now because I'm not defending Bondi. However seeing emails he sent to (now former) customers over them cancelling plus these Facebook posts PLUS the BBB F rating for Gotham Beauty (which he still owns the Twitter account for).... Well let's just MY opinion still stands.



 



WOW.  I don't even know what else to say to that.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I hope my comment didn't come off as snarky about the spaces. I have the same email and the spaces aren't in the original either. I didn't mean to say that you had left them out at all.
No worries, I didn't take it that way. There are some spaces in my original that didn't stay there when I pasted (though there should have been more and it just shouldn't take a novel length email to tell your customers you effed up and here's how you'll make it right anyway).


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 27, 2013)

So I have never tried or owned any Butter London nail polishes before. I went and bought Bramble, Henley Regatta, and picked out Bluey for free. I was a little upset they ran out of Scallywag as I am going to HAVE to have that one. Used my 20% coupon I dug out of my email that I always overlook. Thanks ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 27, 2013)

He is right on one point though...actions do have consequences.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 27, 2013)

WTF, he called someone's employer? That seems like some kind of harassment.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Did they deleted stuff off Facebook or is it just me. Cause I remember there being more photos on Bondi Facebook page.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes one of the canadian girls. I know then he offer that Canada deal.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WTF, he called someone's employer? That seems like some kind of harassment.

If he did do that then yes, it's harassment and against the law. Even creditors can't call a person's place of employment to tell them "how you spend your downtime".


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If he did do that then yes, it's harassment and against the law. Even creditors can't call a person's place of employment to tell them "how you spend your downtime".
I could not agree more. I was hoping to see something was going to be down by Bondi today. I am disappointed in the way they seem to blame everyone for the boxes not going out. If you can't get the all the boxes out on time then say so.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok I said I was going to be quiet, but....I'm sorry, but Richard's attitude towards companies that have pissed him off are much more atrocious than what any of us have said. Someone made the comment earlier about him having to delete all offensive tweets, but I had read them before that happened. Bummer I didn't screenshot but there are others, such as this gem:


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

I notice that Bondi is in the building, wonder if they have anything to say about all of this.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yeah 100 pages of stuff.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I notice that Bondi is in the building, wonder if they have anything to say about all of this.
I know for a long time. I have been watching.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little off-topic but is there any another sub box for nail polish that ships to the Netherlands?

I'm still hoping we'll know something soon, but I don't like what's happening right now with them deleting posts on their facebook. It worries me.
HI Londena, I don't actually know of another one that ships outside of the U.S or Canada. I know some polish sub boxes are US-only and a few like Julep and Squarehue are US-based but ship to Canada. Bondi seemed to be one of the only ones that shipped outside of North America



.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HI Londena, I don't actually know of another one that ships outside of the U.S or Canada. I know some polish sub boxes are US-only and a few like Julep and Squarehue are US-based but ship to Canada. Bondi seemed to be one of the only ones that shipped outside of North America



.
I think that Llarowe's "A Box, Indied" sub box ships international.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I just deleted all of my blog posts that mention Bondi and my seven polishes are going to be part of one friend's birthday present (I already asked, she says it's A-OK with her lol). I really like the polish, but now it just pisses me off looking at them, so I guess my principles are more important than polish to me... for now LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Refunds were offered to subscribers via MUT and on Facebook however officially in all the letters Bondi sent out to their subscriber based no one was ever offered a refund. Under Federal law when he first knew of the delays he was required to offer refunds to people at that time. The refunds only started coming about because people were starting to do charge backs with their banks/credit card companies. So unless the subscriber reads MUT or the Bondi fan group or has a social media account there is no way for them to know that they have the option for a refund. Also, Richard and company have told people (who had three or six month subscriptions) that they COULDN'T have refunds which isn't true. Federal law is pretty specific on refunds for merchandise not sent out.
I can vouch for the fact that my daughter had no idea they had a fb presence and she does not belong to this forum.  She would have no idea about any of this if I hadn't told her.  To date, she has received no email communication from bondi aside from one where she requested to skip for November.  She and people just like her have no idea they have no product to actually send.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

AND if there is any doubt that Richard is the same Richard who owned Gotham Beauty.... His TWITTER account is VERIFIED.

https://twitter.com/gthambeauty 
Notice that in June 2012 it goes quite and that by October 2012 he begins to talk about Bondi but no further mention of Gotham Beauty. Did he even say on his Twitter account that Gotham Beauty was sold or being sold? And if it was sold WHY does he retain the Twitter account to Gotham Beauty?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have both! Wallis has a much nicer application/formula in my opinion. Hedge fund was harder for me to get an even appearance on, and it dries down to a sort of rubbery/matte-ish finish almost, but for me it wasn't uniform, so parts were more matte than others. It sucked up top coat a bit too so there were still semi-matte patches after a glossy top coat (pics are 1 coat top coat). They are totally different colors though. I just took some phone pics of my swatch sticks for you, hope they help! In both of these Hedge Fund is on the left and Wallis is on the right, direct sun and no sun.








How funny.  After all this Butter talk, I re painted my nails last night, and decided on Wallis.  It is my first and only Butter polish, and so-so pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   One of these days I'm going to give in and buy "no more waity Katie".


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Refunds were offered to subscribers via MUT and on Facebook however officially in all the letters Bondi sent out to their subscriber based no one was ever offered a refund. Under Federal law when he first knew of the delays he was required to offer refunds to people at that time. The refunds only started coming about because people were starting to do charge backs with their banks/credit card companies. So unless the subscriber reads MUT or the Bondi fan group or has a social media account there is no way for them to know that they have the option for a refund. Also, Richard and company have told people (who had three or six month subscriptions) that they COULDN'T have refunds which isn't true. Federal law is pretty specific on refunds for merchandise not sent out.
I can vouch for the fact that my daughter had no idea they had a fb presence and she does not belong to this forum.  She would have no idea about any of this if I hadn't told her.  To date, she has received no email communication from bondi aside from one where she requested to skip for November.  She and people just like her have no idea they have no product to actually send.


Is your daughter now going to cancel or is she going to remain skipped?


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that Llarowe's "A Box, Indied" sub box ships international.
Cool! That's pretty awesome - one of the things I really liked about Bondi initially (before the whole fiasco) was that they shipped almost everywhere I thought. Even though us Canadians have access to Squarehue and Julep, I felt bad that other polish sisters around the globe were not able to get a sub. It's great that Llarowe can do this though, and indies are AWESOME!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kamanda85 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just received an email from James regarding canceling &amp; refunding. I submitted my request approximately 24hrs ago. Hi Amanda, I am very sorry that you experienced this, this certainly was not our intention. Our small team has been working relentlessly behind the scenes trying to fix issues that have just been out of our control. I have taken care of your requests that have always been available. Your subscription has been canceled and you have been refunded $33.31 for September and October, the orders for those boxes have also been canceled. Your additional boxes have likewise been refunded and canceled. Again I want to apologize on behalf of Bondi and if there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us. -- James


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is your daughter now going to cancel or is she going to remain skipped?
If someone is concerned with the monthly sub being charged you can call your credit card and explain that you want bondi blocked from charging you. I know that my credit cards can do that. Citibank and td bank.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can vouch for the fact that my daughter had no idea they had a fb presence and she does not belong to this forum.  She would have no idea about any of this if I hadn't told her.  To date, she has received no email communication from bondi aside from one where she requested to skip for November.  She and people just like her have no idea they have no product to actually send.
I wouldn't post on there facebook because I wouldn't want all my friends and family to see the whole fiasco. Plus some of them do not know about my makeup and polish obsession


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is your daughter now going to cancel or is she going to remain skipped?
If someone is concerned with the monthly sub being charged you can call your credit card and explain that you want bondi blocked from charging you. I know that my credit cards can do that. Citibank and td bank.


I believe Paypal will as well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 27, 2013)

I haven't paid attention to this thread since I canceled my one and only order.  I was refunded quickly, I was going to wait and see how things went before placing a future order.  Guess my instinct to wait it out and see how things went was prudent. 

Can't help but think the GB/Shaw/Bondi issue was a shit-show between ALL three "organizations."


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

So exactly what happened there (that was made public)?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Richard, @bondinewyork if you are going to keep a record of what people are checking up on you, I want you to know that tomorrow morning I am calling the Food Bank for New York, I am calling the State of Delaware, I am calling the New Jersey department of consumer affairs, and I am going to find out if there is a news program in Northern NJ that does "10 on Your Side" type stories.  I am sure they would love a story about a company that says they are giving all profits to charity, but can't even manage to fulfill orders.  You think I was "stirring up drama" before, you've seen nothing yet.  I've got lots of time on my hands  to investigate you and a slightly obsessive personality when it comes to research.  And you've pissed me off!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is your daughter now going to cancel or is she going to remain skipped?
She's in for $1 and she requested a skip but she said she's going to stay to see what happens...for me.  I was all, "For me?"  She said if she stays for a dollar than I'll know for sure if she actually gets anything.  The kid is odd.  She gets it from her father.  He never was right in the head.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She's in for $1 and she requested a skip but she said she's going to stay to see what happens...for me.  I was all, "For me?"  She said if she stays for a dollar than I'll know for sure if she actually gets anything.  The kid is odd.  She gets it from her father.  He never was right in the head.
Technically I'm still in for the $1 so I'll be interested to see if I get anything out of it! Right now my hopes are about as low as they can go, though.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She's in for $1 and she requested a skip but she said she's going to stay to see what happens...for me.  I was all, "For me?"  She said if she stays for a dollar than I'll know for sure if she actually gets anything.  The kid is odd.  She gets it from her father.  He never was right in the head.
She sounds like a wonderful daughter.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is your daughter now going to cancel or is she going to remain skipped?
She's in for $1 and she requested a skip but she said she's going to stay to see what happens...for me.  I was all, "For me?"  She said if she stays for a dollar than I'll know for sure if she actually gets anything.  The kid is odd.  She gets it from her father.  He never was right in the head.


*dies from laughter*


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received an email from James regarding canceling &amp; refunding. I submitted my request approximately 24hrs ago.

Hi Amanda,

I am very sorry that you experienced this, this certainly was not our intention. Our small team has been working relentlessly behind the scenes trying to fix issues that have just been out of our control.

I have taken care of your requests that have always been available. Your subscription has been canceled and you have been refunded $33.31 for September and October, the orders for those boxes have also been canceled. Your additional boxes have likewise been refunded and canceled.

Again I want to apologize on behalf of Bondi and if there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us.

-- James
James appears to have better manners than his husband.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received an email from James regarding canceling &amp; refunding. I submitted my request approximately 24hrs ago.

Hi Amanda,

I am very sorry that you experienced this, this certainly was not our intention. Our small team has been working relentlessly behind the scenes trying to fix issues that have just been out of our control.

I have taken care of your requests that have always been available. Your subscription has been canceled and you have been refunded $33.31 for September and October, the orders for those boxes have also been canceled. Your additional boxes have likewise been refunded and canceled.

Again I want to apologize on behalf of Bondi and if there is anything else that we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us.

-- James
James appears to have better manners than his husband.


Yeah, no. You should see some of the emails I've seen from James to now former customers.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  James appears to have better manners than his husband.
Sometimes when he feels like it.


----------



## kamanda85 (Oct 27, 2013)

What I found really interesting is that no mention was made of returning any boxes that I may receive. Although I may have stated that I would return any in my original email. Still, I would have thought that it would have been reiterated in their response to me. I'm really hoping they come clean about whatever other issues that have been out of their control and let every subscriber know they can request a refund.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a friggin' mess.  Richard is no longer in the currently viewing list...must have gone invisible.

I am now 100% these guys are a FRAUD and a SCAM.  May they rot in hell Bless their hearts.
If I could like this post twice I would.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard, @bondinewyork if you are going to keep a record of what people are checking up on you, I want you to know that tomorrow morning I am calling the Food Bank for New York, I am calling the State of Delaware, I am calling the New Jersey department of consumer affairs, and I am going to find out if there is a news program in Northern NJ that does "10 on Your Side" type stories.  I am sure they would love a story about a company that says they are giving all profits to charity, but can't even manage to fulfill orders.  You think I was "stirring up drama" before, you've seen nothing yet.  I've got lots of time on my hands  to investigate you and a slightly obsessive personality when it comes to research.  And you've pissed me off!  


Hahaha "10 on Your Side"...we need to call Andy Fox on that!  Yes, I'm in your (general) neighborhood!


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

Re: Gotham Beauty and Richard's past business dealings --- I'm not sure if this was posted earlier or not, but Gotham Beauty received an "F" rating in the BBB records.  There were 6 complaints - 2 for delivery issues and 4 for problems with product/service.  http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/business-reviews/body-care-products/gotham-retail-ventures-inc-in-new-york-ny-129658/     Hmmm.

And this is pretty low:  http://www.yelp.com/biz/gotham-beauty-manhattan#hrid:1LpiOxUPgt5cwpdbdgW-7A

We'll just be more careful in the future!

EDIT:  As I look into this, I'm not sure that the BBB is the same company.  The website is Gotham Beauty, but the legal name is different.  If it is wrong, I will gladly remove, so if anyone feels it's incorrect, let me know.  The Yelp post is obviously right as he calls Richard out by name.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a friggin' mess.  Richard is no longer in the currently viewing list...must have gone invisible.

I am now 100% these guys are a FRAUD and a SCAM.  May they rot in hell Bless their hearts.

No, he hasn't. I was curious and checked the homepage who shows everyone currently viewing the site, regardless of area / thread. He's listed there. To verify, I saw that I wasn't in that list - I always stay invisible since I never log out and have a tendency to leave forum pages open while I am very much away. Yes, I'm weird.

My guess is that there are a lot of PMs to sift and read through.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to go do my CCBB swatches.  Try not to blow up the board, ladies, and make me read 100 posts to catch up!  Or not.  I don't mind reading lol.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

A couple of people who put in their requests after me have received confirmation it's processing. Since it's been more than a day and they're still answering emails as of now I've sent a second email. As soon as I get through that I'll feel a lot better


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been working on this since earlier today, Bondi's return address is a 2,600 square foot house in a residential neighborhood in Leonia, NJ.  Based on the dimensions of the August box and the picture Bondi posted on it's Facebook page, 15,000 boxes would require almost 1,700 square feet.  That is just for the boxes.  Now, they should have 3 sets of 15,000 boxes going out.  I will allow that they might have already mailed the 15,000 September Beauty Boxes, but that still means they would have 3,400 square feet of boxes for September and October, this does not include extra boxes.  Now, I have thought about this for a while.  It's been there in the background of my brain most of the day.  Even if the boxes weren't stacked, like they are in the picture, they would still need to have 45,000 boxes, maybe 30,000 if  the September beauty boxes left the building, they would need to have 90,000 bottles of nail polish, again that does not include any extra boxes people would have ordered and any polish just to have in stock.  They would need at least one printer and one computer.  Then you figure they would't be putting things in bathrooms, and probably not the kitchen.  So, do you think it is possible that they truly have 15,000 subscriber's boxes for September and October and add ons and inventory and office space in a 2,600 square foot house?


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> No, he hasn't. I was curious and checked the homepage who shows everyone currently viewing the site, regardless of area / thread. He's listed there. To verify, I saw that I wasn't in that list - I always stay invisible since I never log out and have a tendency to leave forum pages open while I am very much away. Yes, I'm weird. My guess is that there are a lot of PMs to sift and read through.


 If you go to his user page on here, it says he's online. How about another example of Richard complaining about another company?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to the Bondi webpage to see if my account had any update, just in case but no changes. I did see something else though, does anyone else know how long the Fall/Winter collection has been listen on the home page? Last I checked I thought they were still not listed there. There's also no notice on the polishes in terms of shipping delay, even when I add to cart. Am I missing something - did those open to the public?


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

The reviews of Gotham Beauty are bad, but this one just kind of sticks with me. http://www.reviewcentre.com/Online-Health-and-Beauty-Shops/Gotham-Beauty-www-gotham-beauty-com-review_1470857 from the circumstances sounding familiar, to the reply sounding cut-and-paste the same as Bondi, to the guy saying they owed him 10 grand and wouldn't pay him after selling the company. Interesting.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you go to his user page on here, it says he's online. How about another example of Richard complaining about another company?




That's why I tagged him, whether or not he's online, he'll see what I posted to him.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The reviews of Gotham Beauty are bad, but this one just kind of sticks with me. http://www.reviewcentre.com/Online-Health-and-Beauty-Shops/Gotham-Beauty-www-gotham-beauty-com-review_1470857 from the circumstances sounding familiar, to the reply sounding cut-and-paste the same as Bondi, to the guy saying they owed him 10 grand and wouldn't pay him after selling the company. Interesting.
Yup, and I also mentioned a few pages back, this review basically proves that he was scamming people under a different company BEFORE gotham beauty

http://www.reviewcentre.com/Online-Health-and-Beauty-Shops/Gotham-Beauty-www-gotham-beauty-com-review_1363008


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

I also received a very nice, very professional email response from James tonight. They are refunding the remainder of my subscription and the additional boxes I ordered from September. I'm just sad about the whole thing. I was one of the first ones to sing Bondi's praises. I was the one whose cat knocked my brand new polishes down and broke all over the bathroom floor and Richard replaced the box immediately, without my even asking! I told all my sub box/makeup/nail polish loving friends about this awesome company and their awesome new subscription. I dismissed the Canadian "Hate Group" and their complaints and was proud to be on Bondi's side and part of the site where Richard chose to hang out and give us spoilers. I think that's where the die-hard wait-it-outers are coming from. I know it's just business, but Richard really made a lot of us feel like personal friends. And you don't want to believe bad things about your friends! So many of the screenshots and examples being posted in this thread are the exact things that the "Hate Group" were saying a few months ago, but none of us wanted to believe them then.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

Then there's this:


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

@bondinewyork Richard has time to be on MuT, but he can't answer a simple yes or no questions on facebook, through e-mail, or here, on this board.  Have the September Beauty  Boxes been given to the post office for delivery?  Do you have the fall/winter collection in your possession?  Are you pissed because you can't delete my posts on MuT? Also, it's not my fault you are a "small team are already stretched and working considerably extended hours."  You made the choices that led you to where you are today.  It is your choice to have taken on more than you can handle.  It is your choice not to meet self imposed deadlines for shipping and sending people an email update.  It is your choice to run a nail polish company.  Until you learn to accept responsibility for your decisions, choices and actions, things will never go right for you, because all you do is blame others, and you never grow as a person by blaming others.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Then there's this:




They are a ghost I went with a bunch of people to there make believe office that they list on facebook  as there address in NYC ... no one there every heard of them plus it was ups store. I am thinking he had a po box there at one time not an office.   The NYC address he lists on facebook that some claim he moved from never existed for bondi. MY co  workers looked into this carefully. The current address some claim is a house not far from NYC that some mentioned. I don't know what is going on here but it seems that this not real this whole thing.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you go to his user page on here, it says he's online. How about another example of Richard complaining about another company?





Okay, I know we are all frustrated and disillusioned with Bondi in general and Richard specifically, but I really don't want to see this place turn into a witch-hunt. I know we all have very valid reasons to be upset, but one of the main things that rubbed me the wrong way about the "Canadian Hate Group" was how they started digging and picking apart every little piece of Richard's online presence to prove their points.

So the guy didn't like the service in a restaurant. Does this necessarily reflect poorly on his character as a whole? And the BBB thing was pretty roundly refuted, oh, about 50 pages ago by a very reasonable member. I'm sorry, I don't remember who, but I really appreciated her take on it! An F rating doesn't mean much, and pretty much anyone can post whatever they want on that BBB site, so it's not exactly the gold-standard for reliable info on a business. 

Can we be unhappy with what's going on and agree that Richard has made some very poor business decisions without tearing him to pieces? Pretty please?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep!! Wheel people in with charm, comradery and then sucker punch them. That seems to be there motto. I did receive an earlier email today from James stating that they have credit my card and canceled my subscription. Then I received a survey asking to rate their service. REALLY?!!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can someone please tell me when the 60 days is up? I had a long talk with my husband tonight and I cannot do this anymore. I have been fine with patiently waiting, but the silence has really made me nervous and anxious.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that James might be Richard?


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone please tell me when the 60 days is up? I had a long talk with my husband tonight and I cannot do this anymore. I have been fine with patiently waiting, but the silence has really made me nervous and anxious.
You'd need to look at your bank/credit card statement to see when the charges were.

I'm the same as you. It's the silence that's doing me in and making me think they're going to drop off the planet.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Okay, I know we are all frustrated and disillusioned with Bondi in general and Richard specifically, but I really don't want to see this place turn into a witch-hunt. I know we all have very valid reasons to be upset, but one of the main things that rubbed me the wrong way about the "Canadian Hate Group" was how they started digging and picking apart every little piece of Richard's online presence to prove their points. So the guy didn't like the service in a restaurant. Does this necessarily reflect poorly on his character as a whole? And the BBB thing was pretty roundly refuted, oh, about 50 pages ago by a very reasonable member. I'm sorry, I don't remember who, but I really appreciated her take on it! An F rating doesn't mean much, and pretty much anyone can post whatever they want on thatÂ BBB site, so it's not exactly the gold-standard for reliable info on a business.Â  Can we be unhappy with what's going on and agree that Richard has made some very poor business decisions without tearing him to pieces? Pretty please?Â  :flowers:


 He seems to have no problem picking his customers apart, so I see no reason not to. He's made many disparaging remarks on Facebook and in emails, what's wrong with showing that he's no better?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, I know we are all frustrated and disillusioned with Bondi in general and Richard specifically, but I really don't want to see this place turn into a witch-hunt. I know we all have very valid reasons to be upset, but one of the main things that rubbed me the wrong way about the "Canadian Hate Group" was how they started digging and picking apart every little piece of Richard's online presence to prove their points.

So the guy didn't like the service in a restaurant. Does this necessarily reflect poorly on his character as a whole? And the BBB thing was pretty roundly refuted, oh, about 50 pages ago by a very reasonable member. I'm sorry, I don't remember who, but I really appreciated her take on it! An F rating doesn't mean much, and pretty much anyone can post whatever they want on that BBB site, so it's not exactly the gold-standard for reliable info on a business. 

Can we be unhappy with what's going on and agree that Richard has made some very poor business decisions without tearing him to pieces? Pretty please? 




I understand what you are saying, and I agree with you.  I think people are pointing out when Richard has complained about other businesses and their customer service because when we complain about his company and his customer service, he deletes our posts, sends us not so nice emails and blames us for all his problems.  So,it's just ironic to point out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wallis for the color, Disco Biscuit for the name!  

I wish I could see side-by-side swatches of BL's Wallis and Ruffian's Hedge Fund.
I have both! Wallis has a much nicer application/formula in my opinion. Hedge fund was harder for me to get an even appearance on, and it dries down to a sort of rubbery/matte-ish finish almost, but for me it wasn't uniform, so parts were more matte than others. It sucked up top coat a bit too so there were still semi-matte patches after a glossy top coat (pics are 1 coat top coat). They are totally different colors though. I just took some phone pics of my swatch sticks for you, hope they help! In both of these Hedge Fund is on the left and Wallis is on the right, direct sun and no sun.










OMG THANK YOUUUUUUU!!!!  Thanks so much! I wanted Wallis, but was afraid it would be too close to Hedge Fund, and they're totally and wonderfully different!  Muahahaha!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who thinks that James might be Richard?
Off-topic, but I need to say that your profile pic featuring what I assume is your dog, has killed me repeatedly with its fluffy cuteness. &lt;3


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I understand what you are saying, and I agree with you. Â I think people are pointing out when Richard has complained about other businesses and their customer service because when we complain about his company and his customer service, he deletes our posts, sends us not so nice emails and blames us for all his problems. Â So,it's just ironic to pointÂ out.


 Exactly. Thank you. If he had acted like a professional, I would have kept it to myself, like I did when I first read all this when I decided to do some research on him back in September when we got the first delay. I saw some red flags, but until the recent silence on the actual issues at hand, deleting comments and reviews, and rudeness to customers, I kept it to myself.


----------



## reepy (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It really is. It's a jelly, so start with a white base and it's amazeballs. I wore it to work and a student asked if I was going to the club later. 





Ooooh, I never knew about the white base....is that what you should do with jelly polishes as a general rule?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 27, 2013)

> You'd need to look at your bank/credit card statement to see when the charges were. I'm the same as you. It's the silence that's doing me in and making me think they're going to drop off the planet.


 Thank you. I have never had to ask for a refund or cancellation like this before. I honestly don't know what to type.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You'd need to look at your bank/credit card statement to see when the charges were.

I'm the same as you. It's the silence that's doing me in and making me think they're going to drop off the planet.

Thank you. I have never had to ask for a refund or cancellation like this before. I honestly don't know what to type. 
Simply send him an email like this:

Quote: I'm requesting a refund and cancellation of my account. My info is as follows:


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you. I have never had to ask for a refund or cancellation like this before. I honestly don't know what to type.
Be as professional as possible. You don't owe Bondi an explanation beyond "I'm unhappy with my subscription and want to cancel." Or really, you don't owe even that.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 27, 2013)

What kind of account information do I need to include? Sorry about all of the questions.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone please tell me when the 60 days is up? I had a long talk with my husband tonight and I cannot do this anymore. I have been fine with patiently waiting, but the silence has really made me nervous and anxious.
You will have to check and see when your credit card transaction happened.  The deadline is going to vary from person to person based on that.  It might be based on the date of your CC statement, but that also might vary depending on the exact rules for your CC company/bank.

But if you're definitely done with this company and are within the timeframe, I do think that your CC company might want you to prove that you asked for a refund and were refused, so I would:


Send a refund request (simple, barebones, to the point, and *completely nonconfrontational*, just in case shit blows up, just like what Zadi and formul8edphrase said.  Honestly, I would just copy and paste Zadi's text) right this minute.  Do not wait until tomorrow.  This is why we have email.  Save all email related to this whole chain of events!  This will be absolutely required if you get down to the fourth bulletpoint in this list.
Then check your CC company website *right now* if possible and see if they have 24/7 support and/or directions on how to dispute a charge (there's usually a toll-free number on the backs of cards for support, so if you can't find a website, you might want to give them a call now to see if they can direct you to their dispute process).  
If they have directions, bookmark that or print it out.  I would go with printing it out so it's *right there* glaring at me later in the week if I need it.  
If BNY refuses to reverse the charge, dig out those directions and follow them.  The reason you use will probably say something like "Goods not delivered."
If they *do* say they will refund the charge, check your credit card transactions two days after they state they have processed the refund (it can take that long for transactions to worm their way through the system).  
If it hasn't shown up by then, dig out those CC dispute directions.  I would not bother with a second refund request since they have not exactly demonstrated acceptable followthrough on promises.
If they have not so much as responded by Wednesday, dig out those directions.

(I find that laying out specific steps and a timeline like this helps me a *lot* when I'm freaking out about something.  Once I know exactly what needs to be done, I'm not panicking over *not knowing* that to do -- or, even worse, waiting for someone else to do something.  If I can get things started myself *right now*, I can calm down and not freak out over something I think I have no control over because I've at least taken the first step on getting things resolved.  Sometimes the uncertainty will set off... bad things for me.)


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh, I never knew about the white base....is that what you should do with jelly polishes as a general rule?
It depends on how bright you want the result to be. Disco Biscuit is a neon shade, so the white base makes the pink brighter because it shows through the jelly finish. Some jellies (butter's Saucy Jack, for example, a jelly crimson) I think look better without the white base, but it's totally a matter of taste. I've used DB both ways and like the effect with the white better -- also, it takes fewer coats to get full coverage, and I hate showing my nail line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

@AgathaLaupin, can I ask where you get those swatch sticks? I think I need a set to keep my growing collection organized; I have lots of similar shades. Thanks!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG THANK YOUUUUUUU!!!!  Thanks so much! I wanted Wallis, but was afraid it would be too close to Hedge Fund, and they're totally and wonderfully different!  Muahahaha!!!
You are super welcome! I was really excited that I could help and having a mission helped me get over my irrational fear of uploading pics to MUT. Haha.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Girlies for the reminder... I got Wallis a while ago in my spring FFF- totally forgot about it because I felt like it was a fall/winter color and I received it in like April - It definitely in line next for this weeks mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 27, 2013)

> You will have to check and see when your credit card transaction happened. Â The deadline is going to vary from person to person based on that. Â It might be based on the date of your CC statement, but that also might vary depending on the exact rules for your CC company/bank. But if you're definitely done with this company and are within the timeframe, I do think that your CC company might want you to prove that you asked for a refund and were refused, so I would:
> Send a refund request (simple, barebones, to the point, and *completely nonconfrontational*, just in case shit blows up, just like what Zadi and formul8edphrase said. Â Honestly, I would just copy and paste Zadi's text)Â right this minute. Â Do not wait until tomorrow. Â This is why we have email. Â Save all email related to this whole chain of events! Â This will be absolutely required if you get down to the fourth bulletpoint in this list.
> Then check your CC company website *right now* if possible and see if they have 24/7 support and/or directions on how to dispute a charge (there's usually a toll-free number on the backs of cards for support, so if you can't find a website, you might want to give them a call now to see if they can direct you to their dispute process). Â
> If they have directions, bookmark that or print it out. Â I would go with printing it out so it's *right there* glaring at me later in the week if I need it. Â
> ...


 Thank you for taking the time and laying this all out for me. I honestly feel sick to my stomach and shouldn't feel that way over something as simple as nail polish.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I understand what you are saying, and I agree with you.  I think people are pointing out when Richard has complained about other businesses and their customer service because when we complain about his company and his customer service, he deletes our posts, sends us not so nice emails and blames us for all his problems.  So,it's just ironic to point out.


Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exactly. Thank you. If he had acted like a professional, I would have kept it to myself, like I did when I first read all this when I decided to do some research on him back in September when we got the first delay. I saw some red flags, but until the recent silence on the actual issues at hand, deleting comments and reviews, and rudeness to customers, I kept it to myself.

I get it, really I do! I just think an eye for an eye isn't going to help things any. We have plenty of damning evidence based completely on current facts and issues without the need to dredge up more stuff that we were never personally involved in. I can't wait to see what @zadidoll comes up with in her sleuthing about this case! I have a feeling the truth will come out sooner than later and it won't look good for Bondi and Richard. I just feel like posting some of that stuff is getting a bit petty, and I want us to be above that here. I mean no offense to you txsfajsmama, I just like a clean fight.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of account information do I need to include? Sorry about all of the questions.
I would (will, eventually this week) go on Bondi's site and find your order numbers. List them, and the amount you expect to be refunded for each. So, for example, you might write

_I have decided to cancel my subscription and pending orders. I have outstanding order numbers #xxxx ($20 box), #xxxx ($16 box), and #xxxx ($25 separate order). Please refund my card $61 and cancel my subscription. Thank you._

Does that help?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of account information do I need to include? Sorry about all of the questions.

I would just dig out the order confirmation email.  That should have your order number on it.  I'm guessing you would be sending the email from the address you used to place the order, so between the email address and the order number, they should be able to find it.  Just to be safe satisfy my OCD, I would lay it out like this in the email:

Quote: Name:  Meredith McKay

Email address:  [email protected]

Order number: 1762

Mailing address: 1313 Mockingbird Lane, Seattle, WA, 98105
(Honestly, I would actually probably just forward the whole order confirmation email with "REFUND REQUESTED" at the front of the subject line and then the Zadi text.  Then they can't claim they didn't get the one piece of information that would have allowed them to find the transaction.  I've worked the vendor's side of the equation where a customer has sworn up, down, and sideways that 87562 is their account number!  That's what the receipt says!  And I can't find that account number no matter how I try searching for it, and I'm completely mystified about what 's going on, and then I have them send the receipt to me, and they completely misread the receipt, and I immediately find the transaction in under five seconds and can finally address whatever issue they were having.)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of account information do I need to include? Sorry about all of the questions.

If they assigned a customer # then that. If not your name and email address associated with the account.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @AgathaLaupin, can I ask where you get those swatch sticks? I think I need a set to keep my growing collection organized; I have lots of similar shades. Thanks!
I ordered them on Amazon from Beauticom. There are sellers that are cheaper BUT I chose to go with them because they are located in Northern California (not overseas) so orders get to me in just a few days versus weeks. I had originally ordered from a cheaper seller without noticing that they were in Hong Kong and 8 weeks later my order still hadn't shown up. Eventually they gave me a refund but I decided it wasn't worth the waiting to keep ordering internationally just to save a couple bucks.

Here's the link (I think it's okay to post here, it's not a referral link and I'm not affiliated with them in any way other than being a happy customer):

http://www.amazon.com/350buy-Polish-Foldable-Display-Practice/dp/B008STA7IK/ref=sr_1_18?m=AS7VB9OCJNT4I&amp;s=merchant-items&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1382927315&amp;sr=1-18

I've ordered rhinestones and orange sticks from them too.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally caught up. I was behind more than ten pages but darn it, I did it! You all are super chatty and I love it. 

@luckyme502, you stir that shit! They deserve your wrath.

I am just aghast at Richard's behavior. If nothing else that he claims to have contacted that woman's employer. That's not just super unprofessional, it's illegal and I hope she takes action. 

I'm super bummed this seems to be a scam, based on Richard's previous business ventures. I'm holding out hope that it's not because I loved some of their colors. Either way, I'm only out a few dollars so I'll refrain from canceling my order so that I can see what happens. I was super excited because at nineteen, I've only just gotten into makeup recently and just in the last few months for nail polish. I only have six polishes total and I was really looking forward to building up my collection (and especially for so cheap with that $1 deal). 

In good news, there's an Ulta store opening soon like two minutes from my house. (who needs to eat anyway?)


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I get it, really I do! I just think an eye for an eye isn't going to help things any. We have plenty of damning evidence based completely on current facts and issues without the need to dredge up more stuff that we were never personally involved in. I can't wait to see what @zadidoll Â comes up with in her sleuthing about this case! I have a feeling the truth will come out sooner than later and it won't look good for Bondi and Richard. I just feel like posting some of that stuff is getting a bit petty, and I want us to be above that here.Â I mean no offense to you txsfajsmama, I just like a clean fight.Â   /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I guess we have to agree to disagree. I think it's relevant. The character he has shown recently was my total reason for canceling and I'm grateful to all the ladies who have shared the information they have come across as well.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received a very nice, very professional email response from James tonight. They are refunding the remainder of my subscription and the additional boxes I ordered from September. I'm just sad about the whole thing. I was one of the first ones to sing Bondi's praises. I was the one whose cat knocked my brand new polishes down and broke all over the bathroom floor and Richard replaced the box immediately, without my even asking! I told all my sub box/makeup/nail polish loving friends about this awesome company and their awesome new subscription. I dismissed the Canadian "Hate Group" and their complaints and was proud to be on Bondi's side and part of the site where Richard chose to hang out and give us spoilers. I think that's where the die-hard wait-it-outers are coming from. I know it's just business, but Richard really made a lot of us feel like personal friends. And you don't want to believe bad things about your friends! So many of the screenshots and examples being posted in this thread are the exact things that the "Hate Group" were saying a few months ago, but none of us wanted to believe them then. 
We forgive you. Somethings it hard to believe what is real and not.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for taking the time and laying this all out for me. I honestly feel sick to my stomach and shouldn't feel that way over something as simple as nail polish.
You're welcome!  It's no problem, aside from the part where I'm trying to type with a kitty draped over my left wrist.  Ah, there we go, he finally got annoyed with the motion and jumped down.  I've been in very similar situations, and I've just been absolutely immobilized from stress and anxiety (I've only had a panic attack that involved puking once, although I have had more than one that involved rocking back and forth on the living room floor while crying).  That's when I discovered the beauty of the bulletpoint list -- and it helps me even more when someone else makes the list for me because I don't relive the freakout when I'm working through my steps (it helps me distance myself from the nastiness and actually *work* on whatever it is), and once I'm working on those steps, it's like another ton of nightmare is just stripped away, and then once it's over, I get to look back and think, "Hey, I *got through* that!"

(I also make lists at work when I'm feeling completely overwhelmed by all of the *stuff* I have to do.  This is going to be a major list-making week.)


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 27, 2013)

I finally sent my cancellation email. The more time passes the worse and worse I feel about this whole situation. Hopefully I will have no trouble getting my refund like you other lovely ladies.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

All this talk of Butter London made me bust out All Hail the Queen again. I want to love this brand so much, so I'm trying it with a different top coat this time to see if it helps at all.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard,

I don't know what is so bad about post reviews. Even ones from you last company as I said before to you what happens on the web stays on the web. Even this comment I am writing. I find it kind of sad you had to get someone from a secret group to give you info. Would you like if you told someone something about your ex boss to them would you like them to turn around and tell your ex boss. No I would not think you would. That my friend is tattling and I think I am above that. Let the Canadian girls have the moment to witch and complain. We have done this for all beauty boxes as I am sure my American counter partners have done. We have done it to Julep where we were mad at something that they said and cancel but came back 3 to 6 months later. Funny not all Canadian has cancel. You actually got more of the girls interested in my Canadian group interested in your company due to the drama. A lot of the started to sign up when the drama started. No it not because of the deal you offer to us. I also notice that a lot of Americans has canceled and asked for a refund. Why are the Canadian so important to you?  We only make of 33 million people compare to the USA who have over 300 hundred million people. A lot of the girls said they would come back. If you hired someone who is better suited for the facebook page. Richard why should you listen to people witching on Facebook page when you get someone to do it for you. I'm just saying. If the us Canadians were most of the subs for Bondi then I am sorry I promote your company in seven of my Canadian groups. I am sure you are asking if I ever bought one and the answer is no. When you came out with the monthly box it turn out to be the worst month of my life. My father was told he has heart cancer. So ever month is a struggle for me to make sure each month his extras are paid for . So I have no money for you or Julep. Yes I do own two of your polish which I think are fantastic. Anyway this message is going on and on and on. Just let the girls get it out of their system. They are not stopping any one from signing up for you. Just ask your spy or ninja or Agent 007.

Yours truly,

Samantha
I just like to point out my post from the beginning of the tread.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Your know I never got a response back.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

Just in case this wasnt posted, here is what Richard had to say about my post. And the irony of the entire thing as far as I am concerned (I am ignoring the part where he blames me for answering emails all day and not getting october boxes out) is that he says I was one of the original members of the bondi hate group. In fact, I was added to the group a few weeks ago, offended by the fact that it was nothing more than an I hate Richard and bash Richard group and left. NOT ONLY DID I LEAVE, I ranted on my facebook page about how sick and disgusted the group was. The entire status update and me fighting with the mod of the group is STILL on my facebook page.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

I pray that any of you wonderful girls who are with them. Will get the boxes you pay for and deserve.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All this talk of Butter London made me bust out All Hail the Queen again. I want to love this brand so much, so I'm trying it with a different top coat this time to see if it helps at all.
That's one of my all-time faves from any brand.   I use Seche Vite as the topcoat and it's always worked out well (no shrinkage/chipping).    Now you got me thinking I need to bust it out again too!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's one of my all-time faves from any brand.   I use Seche Vite as the topcoat and it's always worked out well (no shrinkage/chipping).    Now you got me thinking I need to bust it out again too!  
My Seche Vita topcoat always shrinks. I like HK topcoat.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's one of my all-time faves from any brand.   I use Seche Vite as the topcoat and it's always worked out well (no shrinkage/chipping).    Now you got me thinking I need to bust it out again too!  
Pretty sure I originally used this polish with Zoya's topcoat, which didn't work (Zoya's topcoat only works with Zoya, from my experience) I've been meaning to try Seche Vite but I haven't yet because I was worried the chemistry wouldn't mix with all my polishes because it isn't 3-free. Right now I'm trying some random el cheap top coat my aunt sent me.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

I think that it would be in Richard's best interest to set up a Help system similar to Ipsy. Granted I hate form replies but a professionally written reply to a complaint is better than the emails they've been sending back which doesn't help them at all once those emails are made public..


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I think that it would be in Richard's best interest to set up a Help system similar to Ipsy. Granted I hate form replies but a professionally written reply to a complaint is better than the emails they've been sending back which doesn't help them at all once those emails are made public..


 I think that would have been in his best interest 2 months ago. Now? I'm not sure anything can save him at this point.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.guru.com/freelancers/Business-Planner-Market-Research-Operations-Management-Human-Resources-Corporate-Trainer/United-Kingdom/London/1332327

Well, that's an interesting read.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

Also, I must say that I'm irked. Richard was here for an hour and a half earlier and never posted a thing, yet he's now on the closed Bondi Swap Group, appeasing members there. What about customers with problems here? What about customers with problems not on social media, especially a non-public group?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I must say that I'm irked. Richard was here for an hour and a half earlier and never posted a thing, yet he's now on the closed Bondi Swap Group, appeasing members there. What about customers with problems here? What about customers with problems not on social media, especially a non-public group?
I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Anselee (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

  I am relatively quiet on these forums but I wanted to ask some of you who have receive Shipping label for you September box like I did on 10/23/2013 and my box has not moved or been received.  I logged into my Bondi account and it list my September order as unfulfilled.  Can some of you ladies please check to see if you are in the same boat as me?

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification relates to your September subscription box. Please read thoroughly.

Thank you for your order from *Bondi New York! *We wanted to let you know that your order (#) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/23/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

Please note, owing to the volume of packages that USPS are processing, your tracking information may take a few days to update. This is not unusual as packages are scanned in batches. If you have any questions or concerns, please email [email protected]
 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

I actually have a screen shot of him stating that this is his 12th (READ - NUMBER TWELVE) business he has started in the last 15 years and he is only 35. This was something he was BRAGGING about.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

He can and is most welcome to post updates on what's going on. I think we all would appreciate that is he would answer the questions that everyone has. I'm happy that I never subscribed so I'm not out any money however so many of the ladies here on MUT are still waiting for their products.

First here's one question I'd love to know:


He stated that the boxes were indeed shipped. Many of you have tracking #s dated with a label created on October 20, 2013. Some have yet to receive a tracking # and at least one a tracking # created on October 24, 2013. If those packages which were allegedly shipped do not show up then what happens next? Will he automatically refund everyone's account for those lost packages or will they have to request a refund?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been working on this since earlier today, Bondi's return address is a 2,600 square foot house in a residential neighborhood in Leonia, NJ.  Based on the dimensions of the August box and the picture Bondi posted on it's Facebook page, 15,000 boxes would require almost 1,700 square feet.  That is just for the boxes.  Now, they should have 3 sets of 15,000 boxes going out.  I will allow that they might have already mailed the 15,000 September Beauty Boxes, but that still means they would have 3,400 square feet of boxes for September and October, this does not include extra boxes.  Now, I have thought about this for a while.  It's been there in the background of my brain most of the day.  Even if the boxes weren't stacked, like they are in the picture, they would still need to have 45,000 boxes, maybe 30,000 if  the September beauty boxes left the building, they would need to have 90,000 bottles of nail polish, again that does not include any extra boxes people would have ordered and any polish just to have in stock.  They would need at least one printer and one computer.  Then you figure they would't be putting things in bathrooms, and probably not the kitchen.  So, do you think it is possible that they truly have 15,000 subscriber's boxes for September and October and add ons and inventory and office space in a 2,600 square foot house? 
My husband took the dimensions of my birchbox shipping box and using that as a measure, he figured 4000 square feet for 15,000 boxes.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

From the Bondi Swap Group just minutes ago, in response to someone telling Richard days ago that a picture of the polishes might ease people's minds a bit:


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 27, 2013)

He just posted a polish on the Bondi Swap Group page....all while still insulting Polish Jinx.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually have a screen shot of him stating that this is his 12th (READ - NUMBER TWELVE) business he has started in the last 15 years and he is only 35. This was something he was BRAGGING about. 

That is a very bad sign... Unless the businesses were successful, he has no reason to brag. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.guru.com/freelancers/Business-Planner-Market-Research-Operations-Management-Human-Resources-Corporate-Trainer/United-Kingdom/London/1332327

Well, that's an interesting read.

 

Hmm. I wonder if he still uses that Skype name? I'd try to contact him on it but I don't want to cross a line and have him really freak out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Why is he still obsessing over Polish Jinx lol (no offense PJ, its just jeeze i think we have a bigger elephant in the room).


----------



## Wildling (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He just posted a polish on the Bondi Swap Group page....all while still insulting Polish Jinx.  





One bottle does nothing to appease me. I need to see a row of all the colors and multiple bottles of each. That could easily be a bottle they were sent before mass production began to make sure it was what they wanted. The fact that he only showed that one bottle is really suspicious to me.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> He just posted a polish on the Bondi Swap Group page....all while still insulting Polish Jinx. Â


 Speaking of jinx...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Back when I was in high school, we said "jinx, you owe me a beer." Ugh, I'm oldish.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why is he still obsessing over Polish Jinx lol (no offense PJ, its just jeeze i think we have a bigger elephant in the room).

Because he's still playing the blame game.

The fact that he is still continuing to focus on her is pretty gross and reflects badly upon him.


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 27, 2013)

If he sells them for a higher price...but people have already gotten their refunds and their polishes (assuming at a lower price for being subscribers), what's to be upset about? If people want to pay more for boxes AFTER everything has been resolved with current customers, I don't see the big deal. Maybe I'm missing something?

I've been reading posts and been really quiet. I cannot believe how crazy this whole thing has gotten :-(


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why is he still obsessing over Polish Jinx lol (no offense PJ, its just jeeze i think we have a bigger elephant in the room).
Because nothing is ever Richards fault. He is the smartest, most talented 35 year old on the planet. And therefor it must always be someone elses fault. He blames me for everything. And I was the one who loudly, obnoxiously stuck up for him in regards to the Bondi hate group. i was not a part of it. I was added, disgusted and left. Yet he continues to say I was an original member. The post of me disgusted by it is STILL UP ON MY FACEBOOK WALL!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From the Bondi Swap Group just minutes ago, in response to someone telling Richard days ago that a picture of the polishes might ease people's minds a bit:




Wow time to move forward Richard.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Speaking of jinx...




Back when I was in high school, we said "jinx, you owe me a beer." Ugh, I'm oldish.
Sounds good. next time you are in my part of Canada, look me up and we will go for a drink!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
One bottle does nothing to appease me. I need to see a row of all the colors and multiple bottles of each. That could easily be a bottle they were sent before mass production began to make sure it was what they wanted. The fact that he only showed that one bottle is really suspicious to me. 

Lol exactly what I was thinking. One lone bottle doesnt say anything, hell it can be the same bottle he showed in his spoiler about a month ago, I don't know!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All this talk of Butter London made me bust out All Hail the Queen again. I want to love this brand so much, so I'm trying it with a different top coat this time to see if it helps at all.
I love my Butter of London polishes. They don't chip on me as long as I use their base coat which I really like to use by itself if I don't have time to actually paint my nails. I found that Opi chiped more. Maybe the base coat is the key?? I'm not sure. I'm not so experience in polishes but my Butter of London seems to hold up better than some of my others.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow time to move forward Richard.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow time to move forward Richard.
And ironically, I dont know of one thing that I was mistaken about... except calling Gotham Beauty a subscription service. It wasnt subscription. Other than that........ I think I was dead on.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CoachZenovia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If he sells them for a higher price...but people have already gotten their refunds and their polishes (assuming at a lower price for being subscribers), what's to be upset about? If people want to pay more for boxes AFTER everything has been resolved with current customers, I don't see the big deal. Maybe I'm missing something?

I've been reading posts and been really quiet. I cannot believe how crazy this whole thing has gotten :-(

I think we all agreed that we didn't care if he sold them for more, it's his business to run. Our speculation was as to how a mystery bag priced higher would go, and we didn't think it would work.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love my Butter of London polishes. They don't chip on me as long as I use their base coat which I really like to use by itself if I don't have time to actually paint my nails. I found that Opi chiped more. Maybe the base coat is the key?? I'm not sure. I'm not so experience in polishes but my Butter of London seems to hold up better than some of my others.
That's a good idea! I tend not to use base coats because I'm lazy (shame on me), but if this new top coat doesn't work this time, I may just try that next time!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> He just posted a polish on the Bondi Swap Group page....all while still insulting Polish Jinx. Â


 What the hell is that supposed to prove. I know he has one bottle of each polish because he has posted them before. According to his numbers he should have 90,000 bottles of polish at his house. He posts a picture of one bottle!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a good idea! I tend not to use base coats because I'm lazy (shame on me), but if this new top coat doesn't work this time, I may just try that next time!
Believe me base coat is your friend.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Sounds good. next time you are in my part of Canada, look me up and we will go for a drink!


 Thanks! I've never been our of the US and would love to go to Canada! Hubby is trying to get his work to pay for his passport so when they need someone to go to their plant there, he can go.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Polish I wonder if this comment on your blog was Richard.

okay this blog is a little irresponsible and even though parts of it are accurate, parts of it are misleading. First of all it takes 12 months minimum to get a 501c3 designation AFTER incorporation, however the irs will let you operate and designation is retro up to 48 months. Doing it this way is BAU, I have done it before. Nothing I see in that area looks wrong or illegal. He is not claiming your purchases are tax deductible. It says on the website the 501©(3) is pending. I found the incorporation for Beauty Gives Back in delaware with an easy search.by searching right here: ( file number is 5235275) https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp. and it is incorporated as non profit and the registered agent is one of the 4 largest in the us. Bondi New York ( the name or business) does not have to be incorporated if it is single proprietorship. it doesn't even have to have a business license or tax id number- It can simply be a branding for the matter or DBA. PolishJinx is a brand. You receive free merchandise from manufacturers for review. this is called a an exchange of goods for services. Under IRS regulations you should be paying taxes on everything you get. Are you incorporated? do you do any business filings? I am betting no- but you still own Intellectual property rights to the name Polishjinx. He can make his title whatever he wants if he owns the business, and his title for Beauty gives back is whatever is on the incorporation papers. Now on to the other parts- from reviewcentre. You highlight the post of a person BobofGnute's as an example of them scamming people. I scrolled through and read all 15 bondi reviews- BobofGnute's posts three times. twice claiming they are a customer who ordered things online and they were never delivered and then claims later to be a owner of a design company who did design work for then and is owed 10k...so which one is it? and justhellokitty claims to be an intern but later says she is a customer. okay so we call these people who post things trolls. displaying their posts out of context is irresponsible. I have ordered from Bondi and like the product. The subscription service they have launched has been plagued with problems and I am still watching to see what happens next and not particularly happy with it. You may not be a lawyer, but I can tell you what I know about the law, and I know a lot, You can offer your opinion- " people are reporting that polish is not being shipped, you can look here: " or " i did not receive my purchase" or "i didn't like the product" , " i hve concerns abut the posts Richard Annington makes" " i dont like how he handles things." But what you have posted is that does contain facts. but you have also posted things to create a misleading picture that when put in it's totality though is definitely libelous, especially if it causes financial loss - and what you have posted here as it is currently presented can make you an easy kill in a civil suit. Just re-posting things that have originated somewhere else does not negate you from legal responsibility as it has been proven time and time again in court that posting partial facts that results in an inaccurate perception which results in financial damages is enough grounds for the damage entity to pervail. So do what you want with this information. Personally I am just going to not follow your blog anymore because I have lost respect for it.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

> And ironically, I dont know of one thing that I was mistaken about... except calling Gotham Beauty a subscription service. It wasnt subscription. Other than that........ I think I was dead on.Â


 I agree. And if you want to post a follow-up, there are plenty of screenshots here. lol Here's something that just might tickle your funnybone: http://pbdj.sys-con.com/node/1082236


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Anselee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Everyone,

  I am relatively quiet on these forums but I wanted to ask some of you who have receive Shipping label for you September box like I did on 10/23/2013 and my box has not moved or been received.  I logged into my Bondi account and it list my September order as unfulfilled.  Can some of you ladies please check to see if you are in the same boat as me?

IMPORTANT: This shipping notification relates to your September subscription box. Please read thoroughly.

Thank you for your order from *Bondi New York! *We wanted to let you know that your order (#) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/23/2013.  You can track your package at any time using the link below.

Please note, owing to the volume of packages that USPS are processing, your tracking information may take a few days to update. This is not unusual as packages are scanned in batches. If you have any questions or concerns, please email [email protected]
 

Thanks in advance.
The only box order that shows as fulfilled on mine is the one I got the tracking code for. The others say unfulfilled.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I get it, really I do! I just think an eye for an eye isn't going to help things any. We have plenty of damning evidence based completely on current facts and issues without the need to dredge up more stuff that we were never personally involved in. I can't wait to see what @zadidoll comes up with in her sleuthing about this case! I have a feeling the truth will come out sooner than later and it won't look good for Bondi and Richard. I just feel like posting some of that stuff is getting a bit petty, and I want us to be above that here. I mean no offense to you txsfajsmama, I just like a clean fight. 




 
Personally, I believe we need to find as much dirt as possible and then to keep an eye out when a new company arises and seems to be wonderful with wonderful customer service to make sure  Richard's not coming back for round 4 of "let's see who we can snooker this time." 

You can call it dirty pool if you want but you do realise none of this would be happening if Richard wasn't blatantly lying about shipping.  If we didn' know tha he had 2 previous business known for ripping people off, we'd still be at the "I wonder what's going on" phase.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

[@]bondinewyork[/@]. Richard, posting one picture of one bottle of polish proves nothing. You are taking the time to blame the bad meanies for all your problems, you are taking the time to take a picture and post it in your "we love Bondi forever group," but you still haven't taken one minute to answer my question on Facebook, by email, or here on MuT. Has Bondi given the September beauty boxes to the post office? I think at this point maybe you are waiting until you actually give them to the post office so you can say yes. I also enjoyed the part of your rant where you state that you fill thousands of regular polish orders every month, when we both know that's not true, and I showed you how I knew it wasn't true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What the hell is that supposed to prove. I know he has one bottle of each polish because he has posted them before. According to his numbers he should have 90,000 bottles of polish at his house. He posts a picture of one bottle!

The first thing I thought when I saw the picture of that bottle is "Okay, now where's holographic Jesus?" Shout out to @DonnaD!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, he's still going on at the swap group:









Edited because I realized I should have hidden other people's names.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

> It really is. It's a jelly, so start with a white base and it's amazeballs. I wore it to work and a student asked if I was going to the club later.Â :yesss:


 This may be a silly question, but any suggestions on a white base? I've never thought of doing that but now it completely makes sense.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Polish I wonder if this comment on your blog was Richard. okay this blog is a little irresponsible and even though parts of it are accurate, parts of it are misleading. First of all it takes 12 months minimum to get a 501c3 designation AFTER incorporation, however the irs will let you operate and designation is retro up to 48 months. Doing it this way is BAU, I have done it before. Nothing I see in that area looks wrong or illegal. He is not claiming your purchases are tax deductible. It says on the website the 501©(3) is pending. I found the incorporation for Beauty Gives Back in delaware with an easy search.by searching right here: ( file number is 5235275) https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp. and it is incorporated as non profit and the registered agent is one of the 4 largest in the us. Bondi New York ( the name or business) does not have to be incorporated if it is single proprietorship. it doesn't even have to have a business license or tax id number- It can simply be a branding for the matter or DBA. PolishJinx is a brand. You receive free merchandise from manufacturers for review. this is called a an exchange of goods for services. Under IRS regulations you should be paying taxes on everything you get. Are you incorporated? do you do any business filings? I am betting no- but you still own Intellectual property rights to the name Polishjinx. He can make his title whatever he wants if he owns the business, and his title for Beauty gives back is whatever is on the incorporation papers. Now on to the other parts- from reviewcentre. You highlight the post of a person BobofGnute's as an example of them scamming people. I scrolled through and read all 15 bondi reviews- BobofGnute's posts three times. twice claiming they are a customer who ordered things online and they were never delivered and then claims later to be a owner of a design company who did design work for then and is owed 10k...so which one is it? and justhellokitty claims to be an intern but later says she is a customer. okay so we call these people who post things trolls. displaying their posts out of context is irresponsible. I have ordered from Bondi and like the product. The subscription service they have launched has been plagued with problems and I am still watching to see what happens next and not particularly happy with it. You may not be a lawyer, but I can tell you what I know about the law, and I know a lot, You can offer your opinion- " people are reporting that polish is not being shipped, you can look here: " or " i did not receive my purchase" or "i didn't like the product" , " i hve concerns abut the posts Richard Annington makes" " i dont like how he handles things." But what you have posted is that does contain facts. but you have also posted things to create a misleading picture that when put in it's totality though is definitely libelous, especially if it causes financial loss - and what you have posted here as it is currently presented can make you an easy kill in a civil suit. Just re-posting things that have originated somewhere else does not negate you from legal responsibility as it has been proven time and time again in court that posting partial facts that results in an inaccurate perception which results in financial damages is enough grounds for the damage entity to pervail. So do what you want with this information. Personally I am just going to not follow your blog anymore because I have lost respect for it.


 The thing is, there are errors in this. You can't have a company and just give yourself whatever title you want. There are rules about What title you can use as a business owner depending on how your company is incorporated.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Okay, he's still going on at the swap group:


 So the red polish he just posted a pic of is probably a "lab sample" also.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 27, 2013)

So he shows one of the missing polishes, then shows something for November? How does that help? And someone please save us from a nail polish creator who doesn't know the difference between circle glitter and hex glitter O.O


----------



## alterkate (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We forgive you. Somethings it hard to believe what is real and not.

Just to be clear, I'm still not comfortable with the dirt digging and personal take downs. But I know that people in your group were some of the early ones to feel the burn and I do feel bad that your concerns were dismissed by Bondi and people here on MUT. It doesn't feel good to have your issues brushed away and people calling you crazy. I'm seeing that on the Bondi Swap Group myself where I was told to just LAUGH and LIVE MY LIFE and "take a chill pill"! I think that sometimes we can run too far in the other direction with it though and get really combative. I got snarky and it didn't help matters, so I apologized but made sure my feelings were known. I don't think infighting and dirt digging solves anything and only creates more animosity and issues than there were initially. Just my $.02.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Personally, I believe we need to find as much dirt as possible and then to keep an eye out when a new company arises and seems to be wonderful with wonderful customer service to make sure  Richard's not coming back for round 4 of "let's see who we can snooker this time." 

You can call it dirty pool if you want but you do realise none of this would be happening if Richard wasn't blatantly lying about shipping.  If we didn' know tha he had 2 previous business known for ripping people off, we'd still be at the "I wonder what's going on" phase.

Oh I totally get that this is entirely Richard and Bondi's issue and their doing. They are not being upfront with us. And I do think that knowing about his failed past businesses is relevant information. It's pulling out bad reviews that he's left on Yelp or whatever and screenshots of pretty obvious troll comments on other sites that I think is taking things over the line.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just to be clear, I'm still not comfortable with the dirt digging and personal take downs. But I know that people in your group were some of the early ones to feel the burn and I do feel bad that your concerns were dismissed by Bondi and people here on MUT. It doesn't feel good to have your issues brushed away and people calling you crazy. I'm seeing that on the Bondi Swap Group myself where I was told to just LAUGH and LIVE MY LIFE and "take a chill pill"! I think that sometimes we can run too far in the other direction with it though and get really combative. I got snarky and it didn't help matters, so I apologized but made sure my feelings were known. I don't think infighting and dirt digging solves anything and only creates more animosity and issues than there were initially. Just my $.02. 




So you don't think its important to check out who you are dealing with?  especially after they burn you? I am not sure where you are coming from .


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So the red polish he just posted a pic of is probably a "lab sample" also.
yeah. for him to even post that directly after looks bad. Like, obviously the first one was lab sample too if you're showing single bottles.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.guru.com/freelancers/Business-Planner-Market-Research-Operations-Management-Human-Resources-Corporate-Trainer/United-Kingdom/London/1332327

Well, that's an interesting read.
I don't know if that's him???


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, I've sent some emails across the pond. Let's see why some of his past 12 companies failed.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I don't know if that's him???


 I wasn't sure at first either, but he lists eazyrecruit and fusion people on his current LinkedIn profile and on that site. But please notice his education has changed and for a young man of 32 when he posted that info, he is an expert in every field and had 10 years experience in every field. Talk about as self promoter.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh I totally get that this is entirely Richard and Bondi's issue and their doing. They are not being upfront with us. And I do think that knowing about his failed past businesses is relevant information. It's pulling out bad reviews that he's left on Yelp or whatever and screenshots of pretty obvious troll comments on other sites that I think is taking things over the line.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So you don't think its important to check out who you are dealing with?  especially after they burn you? I am not sure where you are coming from .

Please see my response above. I do think it's important to check out his past businesses. Absolutely we should have that information. I think there is a line and posting Yelp reviews that HE made about a business he wasn't happy with is completely irrelevant to this situation. It seems petty.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The first thing I thought when I saw the picture of that bottle is "Okay, now where's holographic Jesus?" Shout out to @DonnaD!



 
Haha!  Neither Jesus nor his holographic counterpart came to tell me it was true so I'm betting that one little bottle is a tester...you know, a quality control manufacturers tester.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Oh I totally get that this is entirely Richard and Bondi's issue and their doing. They are not being upfront with us. And I do think that knowing about his failed past businesses is relevant information. It's pulling out bad reviews that he's left on Yelp or whatever and screenshots of pretty obvious troll comments on other sites that I think is taking things over the line.


 Here is why I disagree: because he's deleting people's valid questions, comments, and reviews on his own company (like he's done to Jessica, for one.) Yet he has no problem making snide, rude reviews about businesses that piss him off, such as his comment about the "trash" at the pool outside his building. I don't want to support a business like that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah. for him to even post that directly after looks bad. Like, obviously the first one was lab sample too if you're showing single bottles. 

I could be wrong, but I believe the lab samples aren't in a Bondi labeled bottle, if that helps.




They may be in bottles similar to the ones they posted on their Facebook page -


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh I totally get that this is entirely Richard and Bondi's issue and their doing. They are not being upfront with us. And I do think that knowing about his failed past businesses is relevant information. It's pulling out bad reviews that he's left on Yelp or whatever and screenshots of pretty obvious troll comments on other sites that I think is taking things over the line.
I think the point of those is to show that while he's witching his head off about all of us big meanie complainers saying all kinds of lies about him, he seems pretty comfy bashing at and complaining about other businesses.  It's hypocritical.  Especially when he says they don't listen to concerns.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh yes, Richard, I'm so glad you're back to updating a tiny portion of your customers in a closed group:


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you ladies with all your help. Sent email for refund and cancellation. Got 3 Butter London polishes at Ulta. Never tried them before... Bramble, Henley Regatta, and Bluey. Really hoping Bondi comes through for everyone still subscribed. I am just no longer comfortable with the situation anymore.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh yes, Richard, I'm so glad you're back to updating a tiny portion of your customers in a closed group:





Wait, I thought he was going to go to USPS and demand answers last week and update us within 24 hours of that. When was that? Thursday?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

@alterkate yup

Quote: 
*Forum:* Bondi 
*Thread:* Possible spoilers: Bondi New York October 2013 / Shipping issues discussion 
*Post* by bondinewyork 
 Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! Just looked it up and came back here to update and you are correct! The only difference is that Bondi is sent First Class mail, the others may be Select. So strange why USPS is having issues with this group. @bondinewyork will you be checking in with USPS soon? I feel like you should go over to the PO and find out what's going on at this point.

Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> This may be a silly question, but any suggestions on a white base? I've never thought of doing that but now it completely makes sense.


 I am glad you asked... I would like to know too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I just want to know what special kind of as***** goes to hang out with his #1 fans but doesn't bother to email the other customers who do not use fb or belong to that closed group? Â He is 2. Â He has to be because basically he's taking his ball and going home. It's at this point that I am beginning to believe that maybe my assessment of arogant sociopath isn't far off the mark. I don't know this guy but I seriously dislike him. Â Really, strong dislike.


 He's hanging out with the ones that will kiss his ass the most. He needs his ego stroked and we sure as hell aren't going to do it. A few other posts he's made are all about how exhausted he is. Well, so am I! I've been reading this post several times a day for DAYS! And with that, I'm going to bed. I'll probably have to spend some major quality time with the post tomorrow and catch up again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

So for those of you interested... One of my favorite nail polish brands, though I don't buy frequently because we're moving in a few months and carrying several hundred pounds of nail polish across country is going to be expensive on gas.... well any how...

Cult Nails - Maria and company are fantastic. BUT! I do have to warn you, the polishes from there are a bit... well... addictive. The downside are the LE collections because there are a good many CN polishes I will never have because it was a LE polish. *sob* (My personal favorite which is part of the permanent collection is TIME TRAVELER.)

Keep an eye for her sales and when new collection launch because pre-orders are typically discounted. Oh and FREE domestic shipping to those within the US (see site for details).


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

What rattles me is that the updates are SCREENCAPS FROM A CLOSED FACEBOOK GROUP, way to go on your "transparency" and "awesome customer service" Richard. Because I know you're reading this.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 28, 2013)

As I said, I had lots of images I felt I did NOT need to post because, lets be honest, whats the point of bashing the man? But he wants to lie about me, and spread stories and blame me for his undoing, I have TONS of screen shots of his. How is a 35 year old saying he had 12 buisnesses in 19 years a good thing? THIS WOULD SCARE ME AWAY PERSONALLY!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for those of you interested... One of my favorite nail polish brands, though I don't buy frequently because we're moving in a few months and carrying several hundred pounds of nail polish across country is going to be expensive on gas.... well any how...

Cult Nails - Maria and company are fantastic. BUT! I do have to warn you, the polishes from there are a bit... well... addictive. The downside are the LE collections because there are a good many CN polishes I will never have because it was a LE polish. *sob* (My personal favorite which is part of the permanent collection is TIME TRAVELER.)

Keep an eye for her sales and when new collection launch because pre-orders are typically discounted. Oh and FREE domestic shipping to those within the US (see site for details).
I have several of her polishes and I completely agree.  They are just gorgeous and the formulas are always spot on.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for those of you interested... One of my favorite nail polish brands, though I don't buy frequently because we're moving in a few months and carrying several hundred pounds of nail polish across country is going to be expensive on gas.... well any how...

Cult Nails - Maria and company are fantastic. BUT! I do have to warn you, the polishes from there are a bit... well... addictive. The downside are the LE collections because there are a good many CN polishes I will never have because it was a LE polish. *sob* (My personal favorite which is part of the permanent collection is TIME TRAVELER.)

Keep an eye for her sales and when new collection launch because pre-orders are typically discounted. Oh and FREE domestic shipping to those within the US (see site for details).

Yes! I'm wearing Cult Nails Love at First Sight right now, and I just (like 5 minutes ago) placed an order with them for a few more polishes. And I love their Wicked Fast topcoat.


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

I am new, first time posting (rings cowbell), and just found you guys. I am also a new Bondi subscriber as of their dollar deal. I have been following on fb, and am surprised to find out that I have been banned from posting to any topic, presumably because I must have pissed off Richard when I suggested that everyone, good or bad, leave a review for them. WTF? They are ridiculously sensitive and are already alienating their new financiers. ???


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is Cult Nails a subscription service?


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes! I'm wearing Cult Nails Love at First Sight right now, and I just (like 5 minutes ago) placed an order with them for a few more polishes. And I love their Wicked Fast topcoat.
Yikes! I need to stop reading this thread, partly cause all of the Bondi talk has got me seriously sad, but partly because I am attempting to drown that sadness in other polishes, and you all are such terrible, albeit lovely, enablers of that! My poor wallet...

Although, I suppose (inevitably) getting my Bondi refund later this week will help with that!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SophiesWings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am new, first time posting (rings cowbell), and just found you guys. I am also a new Bondi subscriber as of their dollar deal.

I have been following on fb, and am surprised to find out that I have been banned from posting to any topic, presumably because I must have pissed off Richard when I suggested that everyone, good or bad, leave a review for them.

WTF? They are ridiculously sensitive and are already alienating their new financiers. ???
Welcome to the reason I got banned.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for those of you interested... One of my favorite nail polish brands, though I don't buy frequently because we're moving in a few months and carrying several hundred pounds of nail polish across country is going to be expensive on gas.... well any how...

Cult Nails - Maria and company are fantastic. BUT! I do have to warn you, the polishes from there are a bit... well... addictive. The downside are the LE collections because there are a good many CN polishes I will never have because it was a LE polish. *sob* (My personal favorite which is part of the permanent collection is TIME TRAVELER.)

Keep an eye for her sales and when new collection launch because pre-orders are typically discounted. Oh and FREE domestic shipping to those within the US (see site for details).
I have several of her polishes and I completely agree.  They are just gorgeous and the formulas are always spot on.


And the prices are less than as Bondi's.

Bondi's normal price: $12.50 (when on sale drops down to $8)

Cult Nail's normal price: $12 (when on sale drops down to $6 or $7)


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Bondi Polish is on sale and Harrow&amp; Co.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for those of you interested... One of my favorite nail polish brands, though I don't buy frequently because we're moving in a few months and carrying several hundred pounds of nail polish across country is going to be expensive on gas.... well any how...

Cult Nails - Maria and company are fantastic. BUT! I do have to warn you, the polishes from there are a bit... well... addictive. The downside are the LE collections because there are a good many CN polishes I will never have because it was a LE polish. *sob* (My personal favorite which is part of the permanent collection is TIME TRAVELER.)

Keep an eye for her sales and when new collection launch because pre-orders are typically discounted. Oh and FREE domestic shipping to those within the US (see site for details).
I have been doing the old "put stuff on my cart and then leave" with Cult Nails for I don't know how long. Maybe next paycheck. I hope. If I don't spend it on the first half off indie sale that crosses my FB newsfeed lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is Cult Nails a subscription service?

No. I love her polishes but hope she never does.

Funny thing is... I believe she was also in a Glossybox... like Bondi was supposed to be.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, they're bragging about their transparency yet at the same time pissing and moaning about how no one understands everything they're dealing with behind the scenes.  People want to know what's going on and are asking what's going on.  So why doesn't he tell us?

Here's his spoiler from last month.  The polish in the middle appears to be the same color as the bottle he just showed.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No. I love her polishes but hope she never does.

Funny thing is... I believe she was also in a Glossybox... like Bondi was supposed to be.
I got one of her polishes in a Lip Factory box.


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought Cult Nails had a new sub called Blackbox? Or is there another?


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And the prices are less than as Bondi's.

Bondi's normal price: $12.50 (when on sale drops down to $8)

Cult Nail's normal price: $12 (when on sale drops down to $6 or $7)







They're having a 25% off promotion right now.

SAVE 25% on ALL Lacquers! USE COUPON CODE F&amp;FCONVERT Continuing through October 31, Cult Nails is offering 25% off ALL individual, in stock, lacquers when you enter coupon code F&amp;FCONVERT.  We invite you to share this with your friends and family.  Spread the word, join the Cult!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I should do a write up on Cult Nails. I need to track down my collection which is sadly put away. I don't think we're doing a holiday favorites this year so I'll post my own "Zadidoll's Favorite Things" type of article in November so give members participating in Secret Santa (or gift exchanges) ideas of what I love.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is Cult Nails a subscription service?
Cult Cosmetics is but Cult Nails isn't.  Unfortunately, Cult Cosmetics didn't do a very good job of google searching when choosing their name because it's confusing.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

> I thought Cult Nails had a new sub called Blackbox? Or is there another?


 There are two Cult Nails. The other one is the one with the Blackbox sub. ETA: And I think the Cult that Zadidoll is talking about was indeed in one of the limited edition (the ones they sell as one-offs, usually around $45 or so) Glossyboxes. The holiday one, maybe?


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

> Welcome to the reason I got banned.


 Wow. You too, huh? Guess they don't want my dollar then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> No. I love her polishes but hope she never does. Funny thing is... I believe she was also in a Glossybox... like Bondi was supposed to be.


 Okay. Good. Think I am going to stay away from nail polish subscriptions for awhile. Not having much luck.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They're having a 25% off promotion right now.

SAVE 25% on ALL Lacquers! USE COUPON CODE F&amp;FCONVERT Continuing through October 31, Cult Nails is offering 25% off ALL individual, in stock, lacquers when you enter coupon code F&amp;FCONVERT.  We invite you to share this with your friends and family.  Spread the word, join the Cult!
ENABLER, ENABLER, ENABLER! LOL. I hope there's some left by payday.


----------



## chelseyrenee25 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just saw this perk for fans posted in the Bondi swap group.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This may be a silly question, but any suggestions on a white base? I've never thought of doing that but now it completely makes sense.

I am glad you asked... I would like to know too.




Tempest from Cult Nails. Currently 25% off using the promo code F&amp;FCONVERT





Image from Let them have Polish!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Paying people to keep complaints private? This is too good.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelseyrenee25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this perk for fans posted in the Bondi swap group. 


What the hell is wrong with him? First he deletes a bunch of complaints, and now he's offering to pay people to complain? As long as they do it privately? Ugh.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelseyrenee25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this perk for fans posted in the Bondi swap group. 


Sure it is and unicorns are real.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are two Cult Nails. The other one is the one with the Blackbox sub.

ETA: And I think the Cult that Zadidoll is talking about was indeed in one of the limited edition (the ones they sell as one-offs, usually around $45 or so) Glossyboxes. The holiday one, maybe?
One is Cult Cosmetics and one is Cult Nails.  Cult Cosmetics has the black box which I just got and swatched.  I'll probably have a post on my blog sometime tomorrow but here's a shot of Point Dume.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Major W T F. Come on now, just stop it man.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Just saw this perk for fans posted in the Bondi swap group.


 [@]bondinewyork[/@] Seriously Richard, you are now bribing people to not publicly complain and question you? WTF?!?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One is Cult Cosmetics and one is Cult Nails.  Cult Cosmetics had the black box which I just got and swatched.  I'll probably have a post on my blog sometime tomorrow but here's a shot of Point Dume.




OMFG, DAT BLUE! O__O It's so pretty I'm gonna cry.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Cult Nails is not the same as Cult Cosmetics.


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope you love Blackbox because I've been really wanting to join, but wanted to hear good things first.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cult Nails is not the same as Cult Cosmetics.
I really don't get why CC didn't run a freakin' google search on cult+nail polish before it chose it's name.  I mean, Cult isn't trademarked but it's seriously confusing and it was stupid of them to choose the same name as a current brand.  Dumb!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Bondi Polish is on sale and Harrow&amp; Co.


 Will you please send me a link to their website?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cult Nails is not the same as Cult Cosmetics.
I really don't get why CC didn't run a freakin' google search on cult+nail polish before it chose it's name.  I mean, Cult isn't trademarked but it's seriously confusing and it was stupid of them to choose the same name as a current brand.  Dumb!


Yup.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@bondinewyork

Seriously Richard, you are now bribing people to not publicly complain and question you? WTF?!?
I wonder if I should try to get a voucher.  It might be worth losing $4 to see if I would actually get a polish.  Especially since individual orders always seem to ship quick....hmmmm.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if I should try to get a voucher.  It might be worth losing $4 to see if I would actually get a polish.  Especially since individual orders always seem to ship quick....hmmmm.
I'm always up for a gamble, which is why I have one whole dollar invested in this LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm always up for a gamble, which is why I have one whole dollar invested in this LOL.
I'd have to change my name lol.  Maybe I can get Amber to do it for me...


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I should do a write up on Cult Nails. I need to track down my collection which is sadly put away. I don't think we're doing a holiday favorites this year so I'll post my own "Zadidoll's Favorite Things" type of article in November so give members participating in Secret Santa (or gift exchanges) ideas of what I love.
I feel embarrassed to post my stash here, but I have tons of GORGEOUS Cult Nails polishes and cant say enough great things about Maria. One of her polishes was kind of clumpy. I inquired just to see if I could put a thinner in it to thin it out a bit. Instead, she sent me a replacement polish AND a an apology gift.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

So how many do you have? LOL My collection is rather small, only around 20 or so Cult Nails.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd have to change my name lol.  Maybe I can get Amber to do it for me...
You're too well-known in these parts 




 

(i was going to say infamous but i didn't want it to be taken the wrong way hahah)


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been trying to stay positive &amp; hoping that I will get my polishes. However as of 10 minutes ago my card was charged again. I'm officially mad! I haven't even received my October polishes &amp; I'm getting billed for the next month. Since I paid at the end of September I felt I had some time to wait it out &amp; still be able to initiate a chargeback if necessary. I wasn't going to ask for a refund &amp; cancel just yet, but now I am. Here's a copy of the receipt.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Did you know that Richard is so exhausted running the kiosk, filling and shipping 45,000 boxes and bending over backwards to respond to all of our "stirring up drama," that he decided to sell his nail polish on Amazon. Funny he didn't mention that. I would love to know when that stated.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So how many do you have? LOL My collection is rather small, only around 20 or so Cult Nails.
Cult Nails or polishes? More than 1200 polishes. I might be at 1300, maybe 1700, refuse to count at this point. 

Cult nails I have 27 - afterglow, wakening, bitten, blackout, captivated, charming, clairvoyant, coveted, crusin nude, disciplined, enigmatic, flushed, hypnotize me, iconic, in a trance, let me fly, living water, manipulative, mind control, my kind of kool aid, nevermore, quench, spontaneous, tied up, time traveller, unicorn puke, vicious

The bulk of my stash is here  (please dont judge for how many high end polishes I have) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHuPiKii1SU


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Did you know that Richard is so exhausted running the kiosk, filling and shipping 45,000 boxes and bending over backwards to respond to all of our "stirring up drama," that he decided to sell his nail polish on Amazon. Funny he didn't mention that. I would love to know when that stated.

Check out ebay charity auctions. He has a TON of polishes up on there too!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

So I guess the fall collection is on Amazon and ebay.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been trying to stay positive &amp; hoping that I will get my polishes. However as of 10 minutes ago my card was charged again. I'm officially mad! I haven't even received my October polishes &amp; I'm getting billed for the next month. Since I paid at the end of September I felt I had some time to wait it out &amp; still be able to initiate a chargeback if necessary. I wasn't going to ask for a refund &amp; cancel just yet, but now I am. Here's a copy of the receipt.





Wow. I thought they weren't going to charge for November until they fixed their mess?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Polish Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So how many do you have? LOL My collection is rather small, only around 20 or so Cult Nails.
Cult Nails or polishes? More than 1200 polishes. I might be at 1300, maybe 1700, refuse to count at this point. 

Cult nails I have 27 - afterglow, wakening, bitten, blackout, captivated, charming, clairvoyant, coveted, crusin nude, disciplined, enigmatic, flushed, hypnotize me, iconic, in a trance, let me fly, living water, manipulative, mind control, my kind of kool aid, nevermore, quench, spontaneous, tied up, time traveller, unicorn puke, vicious

The bulk of my stash is here  (please dont judge for how many high end polishes I have) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHuPiKii1SU
 


A girl after my own heart.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> So I guess the fall collection is on Amazon and ebay.


 No, just spring/summer.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

I really hope you get that straightened out.  He said on a FB post that he was pushing back the November selection window.  What the heck is he sending you?  Is it September, October or November polishes?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been trying to stay positive &amp; hoping that I will get my polishes. However as of 10 minutes ago my card was charged again. I'm officially mad! I haven't even received my October polishes &amp; I'm getting billed for the next month. Since I paid at the end of September I felt I had some time to wait it out &amp; still be able to initiate a chargeback if necessary. I wasn't going to ask for a refund &amp; cancel just yet, but now I am. Here's a copy of the receipt.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I've been trying to stay positive &amp; hoping that I will get my polishes. However as of 10 minutes ago my card was charged again. I'm officially mad! I haven't even received my October polishes &amp; I'm getting billed for the next month. Since I paid at the end of September I felt I had some time to wait it out &amp; still be able to initiate a chargeback if necessary. I wasn't going to ask for a refund &amp; cancel just yet, but now I am. Here's a copy of the receipt.


 From James Eib?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

I saw all the fall colors on ebay.

I would share the link but I think that violated the T&amp;S here.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> From James Eib?


 James eib is Richards husband


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

So looking at the Bondi Amazon Marketplace, they put a retail of $15 on the polish with a "discount" of $12.50.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&amp;marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;me=A1LRNWY1TBMLYE


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been trying to stay positive &amp; hoping that I will get my polishes. However as of 10 minutes ago my card was charged again. I'm officially mad! I haven't even received my October polishes &amp; I'm getting billed for the next month. Since I paid at the end of September I felt I had some time to wait it out &amp; still be able to initiate a chargeback if necessary. I wasn't going to ask for a refund &amp; cancel just yet, but now I am. Here's a copy of the receipt.





From James Eib? 
Richard's husband. The same James that has been handling customer inquiries.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw all the fall colors on ebay.

I would share the link but I think that violated the T&amp;S here.

Easy way to find them on EBay is just to type in their company name with no spaces.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

The amazon looks like fall colors to me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw all the fall colors on ebay.

I would share the link but I think that violated the T&amp;S here.
I thought you could post links, as long as they are not your own or something like that? Not 100 percent but it is done all the time. Maybe not ebay. Either way...shady.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I saw all the fall colors on ebay. I would share the link but I think that violated the T&amp;S here.


 I just looked and could only find the spring/summer. I am on my phone though.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Richard's husband. The same James that has been handling customer inquiries.


 I guess I just am now putting that they are in business together.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

I can send you a link lucky.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I guess the fall collection is on Amazon and ebay.

Not surprised, it's also open for purchase to the public on their site.

It's been over 36 hours since my initial request for a refund and still no answer or activity in my account. I wish they'd get on that before moving on towards other things. Like selling polish to public before fulfilling past orders, before giving discount deals to favored customers, before trying to get more customers for their sub boxes that aren't going out...


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The amazon looks like fall colors to me.
They're definitely the Spring/Summer colors.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

So the EBay account was created on Feb-17-13. Their only sale on EBay was Jul-29-13 23:22.





Amazon Marketplace harder to tell but it looks like they made a sale in July.





For those wanting to buy... might be safer to order from Amazon since Amazon is VERY strict on their shipping policy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're definitely the Spring/Summer colors. 
Yeah I didn't see any f/w colors on ebay, all s/s.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry I meant spring colors. My brain blanks some times.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Wasn't September boxes getting spring colors?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Wasn't September boxes getting spring colors?


 September boxes could be either Spring/Summer and/or Fall/Winter.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 28, 2013)

I know I was allowed to select from the S/S colors for October. I would assume someone could have chosen from S/S for September as well, but I don't know if anyone would have done that with all the fab new F/W colors to choose from.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 28, 2013)

Forgot to add that I used my voucher on two S/S colors; Tavern on the and Top of the Rock. Thanks for all the help, ladies!!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Earlier today I sent an email asking about the November skip deadline &amp; he said it was November 9. Hours later I get charged. That's why I'm so mad, I still had some hope that I might get my October polishes. Now I'm just too upset to continue to hold on to any hopes of actually receiving what I paid for. He did reply to my email almost immediately &amp; said he saw the charge earlier &amp; has initiated a refund. However, he did not acknowledge canceling my subscription. We'll see what happens. ETA: The reply I got came in exactly 1 minute after I sent my request. So maybe I was charged by mistake? Not that I'm not mad about it either way.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Since it's apparent at least one person was charged for November, I've started the November thread and moved those posts over here.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138722/possible-spoilers-bondi-new-york-november-2013-discussion/0_100


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 28, 2013)

Subbing for updates


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Updates.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're too well-known in these parts 




 

(i was going to say infamous but i didn't want it to be taken the wrong way hahah)
Yeah, I'm like Jesse James up in here.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Easy way to find them on EBay is just to type in their company name with no spaces.
Is it against tos to post ebay links?  I've violated that one a million times then.  Oops.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

What the heck is wrong with these people???!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I remember it use to be but it looks like during one of our updates I removed it. Let me talk to Director and see what he says.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Paying people to keep complaints private? This is too good.
No, no, no...  Paying to keep complaints hushed, AND getting more money from them!  How much can you buy with 5$, lol.  That's right, you can't , they'll spend their own money.  He walks away happy on both ends.


----------



## Boots (Oct 28, 2013)

Still here, still reading. Though had a few days of catch up to do. Busy weekend of dog sitting. So many cray cray dogs! Anyways. Hadn't planned on doing a refund request, as I'd mentioned earlier... But I think I might have to. Even if they HAVE the polishes sent and all of this is a big mess... his responses, attitude and actions in general have soured me greatly. I really wanted to wait. I'm new to the polish game so I really only have about 20 in total and was looking forward to some new and neat colors. I've decided to take my limited money and support someone worthy of it. Before I finished reading I replied to my original order confirmation email asking for an update as to shipping and such, as the October boxes were to have shipped by now. When I get my answer, I will be requesting my refund. I wanted so hard to support what sounded like such a good company, at first. I'm sad and angry and I only bought one month so far. I can only imagine what the more involved ladies feel. Also need to say, as a newbie here, I'm super grateful to have a momma bear like Zadi around here. &lt;3


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember it use to be but it looks like during one of our updates I removed it. Let me talk to Director and see what he says.
Usually I've only ever linked to swatch sticks and acrylic racks...not my personal ebay or anything.  I don't sell on ebay anymore and haven't for 7 years so I figured just showing someone a link to where I get my swatch sticks wasn't a big deal.  I link to amazon as well when people talk about specific things they're looking for.  I thought you just couldn't post links to your blog.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

But anyway...I cannot believe the balls on this guy.  Now he wants to give bribes to shut people up and get more money out of people at the same time.  All the while blithely ignoring the fact that no one has Sept or Oct polishes or either of the gifts.  





Is there some way to stop them from taking people's money?  I'm reporting them to the BBB and the NY attorney general tomorrow.  I can't take much more of this dude's hubris.  It's beyond crazy.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember it use to be but it looks like during one of our updates I removed it. Let me talk to Director and see what he says.
Usually I've only ever linked to swatch sticks and acrylic racks...not my personal ebay or anything.  I don't sell on ebay anymore and haven't for 7 years so I figured just showing someone a link to where I get my swatch sticks wasn't a big deal.  I link to amazon as well when people talk about specific things they're looking for.  I thought you just couldn't post links to your blog.


You have been my greatest resource for polish supplies so I will be super sad if you aren't able to continue hooking me up with great deals. lol


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Right now I'm so glad I payed with one of those prepaid cards because it only has like 5 dollars left so they can't try and charge me more. 

but I am mad because of how tempted I am to order Tavern on the on amazon because it's so gorgeous and then I feel like kicking myself.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm so glad I payed with one of those prepaid cards because it only has like 5 dollars left so they can't try and charge me more. 

but I am mad because of how tempted I am to order Tavern on the on amazon because it's so gorgeous and then I feel like kicking myself.
I too am glad I paid with Paypal. I have Tavern on the and will be giving it to a friend, it is gorgeous, and the formula is nice but not OMGTHISTHEBESTPOLISHINTHEWORLD as many fan girls want to believe. I also believe it can be duped kinda easily, maybe we should look into that and start posting dupes?


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too am glad I paid with Paypal. I have Tavern on the and will be giving it to a friend, it is gorgeous, and the formula is nice but not OMGTHISTHEBESTPOLISHINTHEWORLD as many fan girls want to believe. I also believe it can be duped kinda easily, maybe we should look into that and start posting dupes?
Looks like there's already a thread starting: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138719/bondi-dupes#post_2197624


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cultfigure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like there's already a thread starting: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138719/bondi-dupes#post_2197624
 
Yay! Thank you for that!


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Thank you for that!
Thank @credit22, she's the one who was clever enough to start it off, I just happened to stumble across it...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## MsMeesh (Oct 28, 2013)

Subbing for updates


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

What's the phrase? He can dish it out but he can't take it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

November billing has been moved to the 10th so I'm sure Richard will fix this for you as it appears to be a mistake.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

November billing has been moved to the 10th so I'm sure Richard will fix this for you as it appears to be a mistake.
Where did you learn billing was moved to the 10th, because I have seen no official communication stating that.  Thanks,


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

Updates. WTF


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polish I wonder if this comment on your blog was Richard.

okay this blog is a little irresponsible and even though parts of it are accurate, parts of it are misleading. First of all it takes 12 months...I have lost respect for it.
No, this is someone else on FB, judging from the syntax. I forget her name, but she and I were talking in the BSG before I left. She seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

I got my refund this morning! Whew, I can finally breathe again.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

> > November billing has been moved to the 10th so I'm sure Richard will fix this for you as it appears to be a mistake.
> 
> 
> Where did you learn billing was moved to the 10th, because I have seen no official communication stating that. Â Thanks,


 Bondi swap group.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Subbing for updates.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.yellowpages.com/new-york-ny/mip/company-x-investments-inc-474362293

http://www.manta.com/c/mxg5ld6/company-x-investments-inc

When I search on the Massachusetts corporate filing website, I can not find a company registered with that name, nor registered to Richard or James.  Yet, that is the company that processes our purchases and refunds.  

If you go to  companyxinvestments.com it takes you to bondi's website.  So I guess my question is who/what is company x investments. And since Richard is the king of self promotion, why doesn't he have this listed anywhere on his lInkedin page, or anywhere else?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I still haven't received my refund.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered them on Amazon from Beauticom. 
Awesome, thank you! I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bondi swap group.
Thanks!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bondi swap group.
So...how are those of us who aren't a part of that group supposed to know what's happening? What about all the customers who aren't on social media? Why isn't there any official communication? I'm so confused by this business. 

(Sorry, Scooby, not directing those questions to you but just sort of into the ether...)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the selection window is not open yet and once it is they will send an email to subscribers.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

@bondinewyork Good morning Richard,  since I seem to do a better job of letting your customers know what is going on than you do, perhaps I should send you a bill for being a communications consultant.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This may be a silly question, but any suggestions on a white base? I've never thought of doing that but now it completely makes sense.
Since it's covered up by the other color, I use Sally Hansen in White On. It's a good, relatively inexpensive white base polish. Applying white can be tricky; it helps to take your time and let it dry a little in between coats, or apply a matte top coat in between layers to even it out. It doesn't have to be perfect, just opaque.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well the selection window is not open yet and once it is they will send an email to subscribers.
That is ridiculous. @bondinewyork Richard has not told anyone outside of the Bondi swap group anything.  So, everyone else is just supposed to wait around, not knowing what is going on, until Richard decides to send them the selection e-mail?  What a bunch of sh*t!  He's so transparent and he believes in open communication and customer service is so important to him, but he won't even tell his own customers what is going on.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Well the selection window is not open yet and once it is they will send an email to subscribers.
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous. @bondinewyork Richard has not told anyone outside of the Bondi swap group anything. Â So, everyone else is just supposed to wait around, not knowing what is going on, until Richard decides to send them the selection e-mail? Â What a bunch of sh*t! Â He's so transparent and he believes in open communication and customer service is so important to him, but he won't even tell his own customers what is going on. Â


 I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub... If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is ridiculous. @bondinewyork Richard has not told anyone outside of the Bondi swap group anything.  So, everyone else is just supposed to wait around, not knowing what is going on, until Richard decides to send them the selection e-mail?  What a bunch of sh*t!  He's so transparent and he believes in open communication and customer service is so important to him, but he won't even tell his own customers what is going on.  
It's not like they're moving the window UP without telling anyone. They're just giving people more time to make their decisions, which they said they'd do after all the complaints last month.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub...
If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
Well than maybe we should have two threads.  You have never seen a "hey we are not charging you yet" email from a sub because you have probably never seen a sub that is two months behind on sending out their boxes.  At this point he should be sending everyone a refund, unless they opt out of the refund.  He is breaking the law.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub...
If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
I think it is so funny that you think it is a witch hunt.  Have you received a September Beauty Gift, a September box, or an October Box?  Have you received the e-mail from Richard that we were promised we would have on Friday?  I bought and paid for September boxes on August 26.  I have not received anything.  I have requested a refund and haven't received that either.  Instead, I get rude e-mails sent to me.  So, no it's not a witch hunt, it is me trying to get answers from a "transparent' company that won't give me any answers.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well than maybe we should have two threads.  You have never seen a "hey we are not charging you yet" email from a sub because you have probably never seen a sub that is two months behind on sending out their boxes.  At this point he should be sending everyone a refund, unless they opt out of the refund.  *He is breaking the law.  *
That's a pretty hefty accusation to be throwing around. Has anyone been denied a refund? 

And no, they should not just issue everyone refunds unless they opt out. I think you're seriously overestimating the number of people who have requested a refund. I know it seems that way from this thread and from Facebook but not everyone is on social media. I think there are plenty of people, like myself, who are still perfectly content with waiting. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub... If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
> 
> 
> Well than maybe we should have two threads. Â You have never seen a "hey we are not charging you yet" email from a sub because you have probably never seen a sub that is two months behind on sending out their boxes. Â At this point he should be sending everyone a refund, unless they opt out of the refund. Â He is breaking the law. Â


 Actually, in the 5 months of being subscribed to Glitter Guilty I have never received a single email and all information I see relating to the sub I find 'unofficially.' Frequency of emails is not indicative of anything. As a current subscriber, I appreciate the fact the window and billing were pushed back and we are being given more time.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well the selection window is not open yet and once it is they will send an email to subscribers.
I'm sure they will, but it's awfully close to November 1st. I hope they get that email out soon. I hate having a moving selection window; it totally throws me off. I'm too scattered to keep track of an extra variable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub... If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
> 
> 
> I think it is so funny that you think it is a witch hunt. Â Have you received a September Beauty Gift, a September box, or an October Box? Â Have you received the e-mail from Richard that we were promised we would have on Friday? Â I bought and paid for September boxes on August 26. Â I have not received anything. Â I have requested a refund and haven't received that either. Â Instead, I get rude e-mails sent to me. Â So, no it's not a witch hunt, it is me trying to get answers from a "transparent' company that won't give me any answers. Â


 Then I guess we're both laughing, because I find it so funny you would run to the November thread when your refund and cancellation are pending.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a pretty hefty accusation to be throwing around. Has anyone been denied a refund? 

And no, they should not just issue everyone refunds unless they opt out. I think you're seriously overestimating the number of people who have requested a refund. I know it seems that way from this thread and from Facebook but not everyone is on social media. I think there are plenty of people, like myself, who are still perfectly content with waiting. Nothing wrong with that. 
Um. no actually, he does need to issue refunds unless they opt out at this point because it has been so long since you have paid for the products and not received them. Quote:

Selling on the Internet: Prompt Delivery Rules [PDF]
The Internet is the fastest growing source of mail order sales. It's estimated that consumers spent $200 billion on Internet-based goods and services in 2008. The explosive growth in the goods and services sold online has in the past, taken many online sellers by surprise: demand has outpaced supply, depleting inventories and disappointing customers. The Federal Trade Commission is advising online merchants to review their obligations under the Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule to better serve their customers.

The Rule spells out the ground rules for making promises about shipments, notifying consumers about unexpected delays, and refunding consumers' money. Enforced by the FTC, the Mail or Telephone Order Rule applies to orders placed by phone, fax or the Internet. Your compliance can have bottom line benefits for your company - that is, satisfied customers are repeat customers.

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. _*But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.*_

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.

Running Late? Overwhelmed with Orders? The Rule gives you several ways to deal with an unexpected demand.


You can change your shipment promises up to the point the consumer places the order, if you reasonably believe that you can ship by the new date. The updated information overrides previous promises and reduces your need to send delay notices. Be sure to tell your customer the new shipment date before you take the order.
You must provide a delay option notice if you can't ship within the originally promised time. The Rule lets you use a variety of ways to provide the notice, including e-mail, fax or phone. It's a good idea to keep a record of what your notice states, when you provide it, and the customer's response.
  This is the why he is breaking the law and this is why he should be giving everyone a refund unless you opt out of the refund.  

This information was originally posted by zadidoll.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually, in the 5 months of being subscribed to Glitter Guilty I have never received a single email and all information I see relating to the sub I find 'unofficially.' Frequency of emails is not indicative of anything.

As a current subscriber, I appreciate the fact the window and billing were pushed back and we are being given more time.
That may be but have you ever paid Glitter Guilty two months earlier for a box and still had yet to receive one?  Has Glitter Guilty ever been two months behind on boxes?


----------



## angismith (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub...
If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
Yes, is there a place where people who still want to "wait it out" can safely post without feeling intimidated by the more vocal MuT users who believe that Bondi has committed a crime/crimes? Or does MuT no longer allow Bondi "supporters"? Witch hunt appears to be accurate when even the community manager and super moderator are posting in response to support the people who are bashing Bondi?


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub... If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.


 I have. When Color Me Monthly was late getting their September polish on, they sent me an email telling me what happened and that they were moving my billing date to allow me to receive September before being charged for October. And they were only a couple weeks behind, not 2 months. That's a nice statement there about a witch hunt. Condescending much?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Then I guess we're both laughing, because I find it so funny you would run to the November thread when your refund and cancellation are pending.
I can post where I like, except private facebook groups where people are bribed with $5 vouchers to not publicly complain about Bondi.  

Edited to read: bribed instead of offered


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub... If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
> 
> 
> I have. When Color Me Monthly was late getting their September polish on, they sent me an email telling me what happened and that they were moving my billing date to allow me to receive September before being charged for October. And they were only a couple weeks behind, not 2 months. That's a nice statement there about a witch hunt. Condescending much?


 What do you call saying those of us who are patiently waiting for our boxes are "dumb," "naive," and "deserve to lose our money"? I'm quoting because those are all quotes from the oct thread.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What do you call saying those of us who are patiently waiting for our boxes are "dumb," "naive," and "deserve to lose our money"? I'm quoting because those are all quotes from the oct thread.
Quote:  Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite*

You must be joking....an I Hate Bondi Facebook Group? *Some people really need to unplug the PC and focus on making some changes in their shitty lives* instead of creating 'hate' groups on a social media website...and all over a few bottles of polish that are running a bit late. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22*    Jeez I thought that was a joke too 




 an I Hate Bondi group may as well be an I Hate America group.
Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron*    It is truly amazing to me that *some emotionally disordered person* is focusing her energies on attacking a small company that is working hard to take care of their customers while fixing unavoidable start-up difficulties. 

Not trying to make enemies here, but really? You're going to take the moral high ground? I don't think either the supporters or the disaffected is particularly sterling in October's thread.

It would be nice if everyone could stop taking personal offense and just ignore what they don't want to read. Does MuT not have a mute or block feature?

ETA: and Jessica, while you have every right to be upset, Lolo and Angie and whoever else have every right not to be. I know you all know this, and I sound like a naive idiot for pleading for peace, but I'd love to see some civility, if no one minds. The customers aren't the bad guys here, right?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > What do you call saying those of us who are patiently waiting for our boxes are "dumb," "naive," and "deserve to lose our money"? I'm quoting because those are all quotes from the oct thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not trying to make enemies here, but really? You're going to take the moral high ground? I don't think either the supporters or the disaffected is particularly sterling in October's thread.

It would be nice if everyone could stop taking personal offense and just ignore what they don't want to read. Does MuT not have a mute or block feature?

ETA: and Jessica, while you have every right to be upset, Lolo and Angie and whoever else have every right not to be. I know you all know this, and I sound like a naive idiot for pleading for peace, but I'd love to see some civility, if no one minds. The customers aren't the bad guys here, right?
No, you do not sound naive.  I was just coming here to apologize, I got a little carried away in the moment.  All the ladies I have known through MuT have been amazing and I'm not going to let Richard destroy the comradery and kinship we feel here.  We all come here because we love beauty products.  We can disagree about Bondi and still get along.  So I apologize to @Lolo22 and @allistra44 .


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Ladies! Don't fight! The fault lies with Richard and company. While some are content to wait it out, others are not. At this point in time I have stepped in due to the fact that Richard has taken to a private and closed group on Facebook to essentially blame everyone for the issues at Bondi. I for one am VERY angry at Richard because HIS mess has caused my members to fight and be split into the so-called "pro-Bondi" and "anti-Bondi". All I want are answers to the questions that members HERE have; where he has spent the last two plus months advertising and promoting his company on THIS site.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not trying to make enemies here, but really? You're going to take the moral high ground? I don't think either the supporters or the disaffected is particularly sterling in October's thread.

It would be nice if everyone could stop taking personal offense and just ignore what they don't want to read. Does MuT not have a mute or block feature?

*ETA: and Jessica, while you have every right to be upset, Lolo and Angie and whoever else have every right not to be. I know you all know this, and I sound like a naive idiot for pleading for peace, but I'd love to see some civility, if no one minds. The customers aren't the bad guys here, right*?

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, you do not sound naive.  I was just coming here to apologize, I got a little carried away in the moment.  All the ladies I have known through MuT have been amazing and I'm not going to let Richard destroy the comrodary and kinship we feel here.  We all come here because we love beauty products.  We can disagree about Bondi and still get along.  So I apologize to @Lolo22 and @allistra44 .  
Thank you, I want the same thing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do not want to fight either, I just want to be excited for my polishes. I simply do not believe the same things you believe, and that's fine.  I also don't believe in ghosts and lots of other things LOL.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you, I want the same thing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do not want to fight either, I just want to be excited for my polishes. I simply do not believe the same things you believe, and that's fine.  I also don't believe in ghosts and lots of other things LOL.




What?  Now we have a problem!  Ghosts are REAL, real I tell you!!!



 See, there is one right there!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also don't believe in ghosts and lots of other things LOL.
LOL, I totally do. True story, and polish related: all my polishes are on wire utility racks hanging in the closet. I keep them all turned brand name out, because I'm anal retentive like that. Yesterday, I went to grab some Juleps to do a manicure, and _they were turned around brand name in_. I live with my dog, and he hasn't evolved opposable thumbs yet, so


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I totally do. True story, and polish related: all my polishes are on wire utility racks hanging in the closet. I keep them all turned brand name out, because I'm anal retentive like that. Yesterday, I went to grab some Juleps to do a manicure, and _they were turned around brand name in_. I live with my dog, and he hasn't evolved opposable thumbs yet, so 




I would be telling my husband we have to move.  Like in Poltergeist when the dinning room chairs stack themselves and nothing bad has happened and the mom in the movie thinks it's cool.  I would be grabbing my keys, my DD and my puppies and kitty and going to my parents house while calling my husband to tell him we are moving and I am never stepping into that house again!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 28, 2013)

I recently purchased these to replace my see through nail swatch sticks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280964780988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently purchased these to replace my see through nail swatch sticks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280964780988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Those look quite nice.  Do you already have them?  Do you like them better than your see through ones?  Would it be possible for you to post pics of the difference between the same polish swatched on a clear stick and on that stick?  Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently purchased these to replace my see through nail swatch sticks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280964780988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Did you see these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141027351333


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Â  Thank you, I want the same thing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I do not want to fight either, I just want to be excited for my polishes. I simply do not believe the same things you believe, and that's fine.Â  I also don't believe in ghosts and lots of other things LOL. :hug:
> 
> 
> What? Â Now we have a problem! Â Ghosts are REAL, real I tell you!!!:marchmellow: Â See, there is one right there!


 I always thought that was a happy little yeti lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

And I always thought it was a dancing ewe! LOL


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always thought that was a happy little yeti lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I always thought it was a dancing ewe! LOL
Well, it was the closest I could find to a ghost, and it was happy and cute and made me smile!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, Monday morning, October 28 of a fresh new week. This Friday will be November. [@]bondinewyork[/@] once and for all can you just answer the question: yes or no, have you actually shipped the September beauty gifts and boxes? I have since cancelled, but I feel you owe your remaining customers a truthful explanation, via email, as was promised last week.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never seen a 'hey were not charging you yet' email from any sub...
If this is going to be another witch hunt thread then I guess we should have a second thread for November too.
Yes, is there a place where people who still want to "wait it out" can safely post without feeling intimidated by the more vocal MuT users who believe that Bondi has committed a crime/crimes? Or does MuT no longer allow Bondi "supporters"? Witch hunt appears to be accurate when even the community manager and super moderator are posting in response to support the people who are bashing Bondi?


Angi, I'm not telling people they can't be the so-called "pro-Bondi" (seriously hate the division between people). Since Bondi is an advertiser he SHOULD BE posting HERE as he did BEFORE when he promoted Bondi. He has not posted here and has chosen instead to post only in a closed Bondi "fan" group; this is NOT fair to the members of MakeupTalk who have purchased his products via his MUT promotions. This discord people have has spilled over to Secret Santa and into a couple of other threads which has ME ticked off because the fault for this mess lies squarely on Richard's shoulders.

I've passed on your email requesting that Director email you. Please be aware that both he and his wife are VERY aware of the situation.  Also note that Director himself has stated to the moderating staff that posts will not be censored.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, Monday morning, October 28 of a fresh new week. This Friday will be November.

@bondinewyork once and for all can you just answer the question: yes or no, have you actually shipped the September beauty gifts and boxes?

I have since cancelled, but I feel you owe your remaining customers a truthful explanation, via email, as was promised last week.


Really, the main reason I'm still sucked in by all of this is, I'm waiting to hear an explanation from Richard himself. Something public to all of the subscribers. This probably won't happen, but whatever.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm sucked in because this has affected way too many of MakeupTalk members. I think regardless of the outcome this may change our stance on how we allow even advertisers interact with MUT members.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> What do you call saying those of us who are patiently waiting for our boxes are "dumb," "naive," and "deserve to lose our money"? I'm quoting because those are all quotes from the oct thread.


 Wall, they aren't quotes by me and I resent that you are making it look like they are. You can do whatever you want, however, we have been lied to. It's fact, not a "witch hunt."


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those look quite nice.  Do you already have them?  Do you like them better than your see through ones?  Would it be possible for you to post pics of the difference between the same polish swatched on a clear stick and on that stick?  Thanks!
I have the sticks that are clear and wheels that are opaque. For me it only makes a difference for swatching things that are sheerer or topcoats, everything else I'm using enough coats for it to be opaque.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you call saying those of us who are patiently waiting for our boxes are "dumb," "naive," and "deserve to lose our money"? I'm quoting because those are all quotes from the oct thread.

Wall, they aren't quotes by me and I resent that you are making it look like they are. You can do whatever you want, however, we have been lied to. It's fact, not a "witch hunt." I never said they were.  If you want to resent me for pointing out things that were said in that thread, that's your prerogative.  My opinion is that the Oct. thread is a witch hunt and there is nothing you can say to convince me otherwise. Just like it is your opinion that the Oct. thread contains facts and I'm certain that I cant convince you otherwise.  That doesn't mean we cant all coexist peacefully in this thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

BTW - does anyone have Richard's original post (here or on FB) where he claimed that the USPS lost the boxes? What was the date he made those claims?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW - does anyone have Richard's original post (here or on FB) where he claimed that the USPS lost the boxes? What was the date he made those claims?
Which time -- August or September/October?


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think he did say that regarding the September and October boxes.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! Just looked it up and came back here to update and you are correct! The only difference is that Bondi is sent First Class mail, the others may be Select. So strange why USPS is having issues with this group. @bondinewyork will you be checking in with USPS soon? I feel like you should go over to the PO and find out what's going on at this point.

Hi CheshireCookie, I am working with USPS at the moment to understand what has happened here. I am unsure whether this is a larger scale version of what happened in August where a lot of tracking information did not update. I have mentioned in correspondence with customers today that a general update email will be sent out within the next 24 hours once I have all the facts.

well there was this


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

le sigh - i just want the polishes i ordered - i'm one of the few still holding on hope, possibly it's bc i only have $1 invested.  but i REALLY want Kiss me Under the...


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Many members of this group have been Bondi New York customers since we launched. You have shared in our success and in our failings. Hopefully we all agree that we produce a good quality product and for the most part our customer service is better than many of our competitors, be they polish subscriptions, beauty boxes or a general cosmetics company.

Customer service is one of the two pillars of our business next to producing a good quality product that lives up to the promises.

I can see that many of you are very frustrated and I understand this. There is plenty of misinformation being put out there which is only fueling peoples concerns about our business and our subscription box.

My team and I are not in the business of frustrating our customers to the point of dissatisfaction and upset. We want you to promptly receive your orders and to enjoy the product and share the experience.

We acknowledge that we have had issues and my team have worked tirelessly to meet deadlines that I have set and I am the person to blame when some of these deadlines have been missed.

That being said, we have made substantial headway on back logged subscriptions with boxes shipping out in waves. For those customers who have not received a tracking number for the September beauty gift, please email [email protected] where one of my team will be in touch.

September box tracking information has been going out and continues to go out. October box tracking information has started being sent out. Our back log will be cleared in time to be able to execute November promptly and restore the fast shipping that many of you have experienced from our firm.

I am aware that some tracking numbers have not yet updated. This is not unusual for USPS, I would expect to see packages being delivered or updated within a couple of days.

With all of the above being said, if you do not wish to wait, you are welcome to contact us to cancel your subscription and receive a full refund. This includes customers who pre-paid multiple months. We will refund your subscription less any August box that may have been received. If you have received a shipping notification for your box, we can still cancel your subscription and intercept the package.

To cancel your subscription and request a refund, please email [email protected] We will acknowledge your request within 24 hours and get this taken care of for you.

For those that are not canceling, below is a spoiler of one of the batches of boxes awaiting taping and collection





PS: If you have any questions or concerns, we're available on live chat on our website or you can email [email protected] or you can call us 1 (888) 548-2290.

and this


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi, I'm not telling people they can't be the so-called "pro-Bondi" (seriously hate the division between people). Since Bondi is an advertiser he SHOULD BE posting HERE as he did BEFORE when he promoted Bondi. He has not posted here and has chosen instead to post only in a closed Bondi "fan" group; this is NOT fair to the members of MakeupTalk who have purchased his products via his MUT promotions. This discord people have has spilled over to Secret Santa and into a couple of other threads which has ME ticked off because the fault for this mess lies squarely on Richard's shoulders.

I've passed on your email requesting that Director email you. Please be aware that both he and his wife are VERY aware of the situation.  Also note that Director himself has stated to the moderating staff that posts will not be censored.

I agree with @zadidoll, I don't have Facebook. I know that is my "choice" but I choose to spend my online time here and on Twitter. I do follow Richard and Bondi on twitter and there have been no updates there. I am thankful that people at least choose to put the Facebook updates here so I can be somewhat in the loop. I read both Bondi threads and I don't get offended if people want to think I'm dumb for not requesting a refund yet. I like to be in the know so I will continue to read all of the Bondi threads until I either get my polish or decide to ask for a refund. I AM frustrated with the lack of communication on MuT because this is where I found out about Bondi and was convinced to support the company.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been following both threads as well as Facebook.  I'm trying to make up my mind as to what kind of a decision I want to make.  However, with the original billing date fast approaching, I'm leaning more towards canceling. However, if I had official communication that the billing date was being pushed back, that might influence my decision.  So yes, with these circumstances, I do feel a "we aren't billing you yet" email would be nice.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi, I'm not telling people they can't be the so-called "pro-Bondi" (seriously hate the division between people). Since Bondi is an advertiser he SHOULD BE posting HERE as he did BEFORE when he promoted Bondi. He has not posted here and has chosen instead to post only in a closed Bondi "fan" group; this is NOT fair to the members of MakeupTalk who have purchased his products via his MUT promotions. This discord people have has spilled over to Secret Santa and into a couple of other threads which has ME ticked off because the fault for this mess lies squarely on Richard's shoulders.

I've passed on your email requesting that Director email you. Please be aware that both he and his wife are VERY aware of the situation.  Also note that Director himself has stated to the moderating staff that posts will not be censored.

I agree with @zadidoll, I don't have Facebook. I know that is my "choice" but I choose to spend my online time here and on Twitter. I do follow Richard and Bondi on twitter and there have been no updates there. I am thankful that people at least choose to put the Facebook updates here so I can be somewhat in the loop. I read both Bondi threads and I don't get offended if people want to think I'm dumb for not requesting a refund yet. I like to be in the know so I will continue to read all of the Bondi threads until I either get my polish or decide to ask for a refund. I AM frustrated with the lack of communication on MuT because this is where I found out about Bondi and was convinced to support the company.


You're are most certainly not "dumb", "naive" or "ignorant" in wanting to wait. That's your choice but to me what Richard should do and has failed to do is reach out to people and say, "we screwed up. We're working on the issue but if you'd like a refund since we are more than happy to offer one". Yes, he's said he'll give refunds but he has not reached out to people and instead those seeking refunds typically have to see him out for it.

I rather be wrong and have to apologize to him for being wrong than to be right in this matter.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I never said they were.Â  If you want to resent me for pointing out things that were said in that thread, that's your prerogative.Â  My opinion is that the Oct. thread is a witch hunt and there is nothing you can say to convince me otherwise. Just like it is your opinion that the Oct. thread contains facts and I'm certain that I cant convince you otherwise.Â  That doesn't mean we cant all coexist peacefully in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The one fact I am sure of, and the only one that matters is that if the packages we got tracking emails for were shipped as Richard claims, someone, actually a lot of someones would have theirs by now. A lot of others things ring a lot of bells, but that one thing right there no one can justify.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

@zadidoll Is it under consideration to remove the advertising from the site?  

Considering how much continuous discussion is going around now.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

That is up to Director to decide at the moment. I have no say in advertising.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.
I got my cancellation request responded to last night, I sent the email on the 26th.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The one fact I am sure of, and the only one that matters is that if the packages we got tracking emails for were shipped as Richard claims, someone, actually a lot of someones would have theirs by now. A lot of others things ring a lot of bells, but that one thing right there no one can justify.


That is why I cancelled.  You are telling me not one person's box has updated.   There has not been one facebook, twitter, instagram that has said they have received product that supposedly shipped out on October 15th.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.

Be patient. If they are indeed swamped with requests it may take 48 hours to reply. If you haven't heard back from them by tomorrow then you can explore other options.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.
I sent my request on Thursday, got a reply from Bondi on Friday saying they were refunding me for both September and October, but I haven't seen anything in my account yet. I messaged my bank this morning and they said there are no refunds pending on my account.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sent my request on Thursday, got a reply from Bondi on Friday saying they were refunding me for both September and October, but I haven't seen anything in my account yet. I messaged my bank this morning and they said there are no refunds pending on my account.

To be fair, if the refund was initiated on Friday then you might not see anything until Tuesday (two business days) or Wednesday (three business days).


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The one fact I am sure of, and the only one that matters is that if the packages we got tracking emails for were shipped as Richard claims, someone, actually a lot of someones would have theirs by now. A lot of others things ring a lot of bells, but that one thing right there no one can justify.
True, that is a fact.  From my perspective though, there are many reasons why I would be okay with another delay.  I understand why others would not want to wait though, I really do. The excitement has definitely dwindled.  I think most of us would reconsider some of our purchases if we had 2 months to think about them.  I'm still happy with my purchase so I will hold out until I have more information.  It has been a long time, but I do believe they are coming/will come in due time.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll keep watching


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.
I sent my request on Thursday, got a reply from Bondi on Friday saying they were refunding me for both September and October, but I haven't seen anything in my account yet. I messaged my bank this morning and they said there are no refunds pending on my account.


The cancellation email I got yesterday said to allow 1 - 2 business days for refund to show.  Depending on what time you got your cancellation notice, it may still be a bit early.  You might want to ask your bank how long it typically takes to get refunds through their system and when you should expect to see a refund initiated on Friday hit your account.

ETA: No refunds on either of the account I used yet (I got cancellation confirmations yesterday afternoon), but will wait until Wednesday before sounding any alarms.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The one fact I am sure of, and the only one that matters is that if the packages we got tracking emails for were shipped as Richard claims, someone, actually a lot of someones would have theirs by now. A lot of others things ring a lot of bells, but that one thing right there no one can justify.
True, that is a fact.  From my perspective though, there are many reasons why I would be okay with another delay.  I understand why others would not want to wait though, I really do. The excitement has definitely dwindled.  I think most of us would reconsider some of our purchases if we had 2 months to think about them.  I'm still happy with my purchase so I will hold out until I have more information.  It has been a long time, but I do believe they are coming/will come in due time.


Ahh, but the kicker is that products have allegedly been shipped out so there should be no further delays, right?


----------



## magictodo (Oct 28, 2013)

I went to eBay last night to see if anyone was selling Strawberry Fields -- turns out the only bottle listed was by Bondi! I'm really disappointed -- they don't have time or the capability to process orders yet they have open auctions? I hadn't subscribed to Bondi yet but was interested in Strawberry Fields to test the finish (love the color!) Definitely not interested in ordering even an in-stock polish from them (on eBay or their website) though because I have no faith they will follow through.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you see these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141027351333

I did not! Those would make it easier to group colors. Right now I am using book rings.

I do not have a lot of colors done with the white sticks yet but like Agatha said. It really only makes a big difference with sheers, jellys and gitters.

Here are a couple of sheerer colors.





I prefer the white sticks. I think it gives me a closer idea of what a polish will look on my nails.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm so glad I payed with one of those prepaid cards because it only has like 5 dollars left so they can't try and charge me more. 

but I am mad because of how tempted I am to order Tavern on the on amazon because it's so gorgeous and then I feel like kicking myself.
Wildling, I have Tavern on the and would be glad to send it to you if you're in the continental U.S.  I've swatched it once so it's not brand new.  I just don't want to look at the Bondi name any more.  PM me if you would like it.  Free shipping, huzzah!


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To be fair, if the refund was initiated on Friday then you might not see anything until Tuesday (two business days) or Wednesday (three business days).
Yeah, it can take a couple of days, I'm just getting anxious.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 28, 2013)

On ebay they say that they usually ship out within one business day from receiving payment. I'm curious if they'll stick to it. They only have 1 feedback on ebay.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went to eBay last night to see if anyone was selling Strawberry Fields -- turns out the only bottle listed was by Bondi! I'm really disappointed -- they don't have time or the capability to process orders yet they have open auctions? I hadn't subscribed to Bondi yet but was interested in Strawberry Fields to test the finish (love the color!) Definitely not interested in ordering even an in-stock polish from them (on eBay or their website) though because I have no faith they will follow through.


I went to ebay this morning, but I went to see if anyone was selling an indecent number of color club kits. lol. Since they confirmed to me that they were indeed partnered, I have to wonder what happened to them?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to eBay last night to see if anyone was selling Strawberry Fields -- turns out the only bottle listed was by Bondi! I'm really disappointed -- they don't have time or the capability to process orders yet they have open auctions? I hadn't subscribed to Bondi yet but was interested in Strawberry Fields to test the finish (love the color!) Definitely not interested in ordering even an in-stock polish from them (on eBay or their website) though because I have no faith they will follow through.

I have got a strawberry field that was used once or twice and you can have it.  I don't want it in my house.

PM your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True, that is a fact.  From my perspective though, there are many reasons why I would be okay with another delay.  I understand why others would not want to wait though, I really do. The excitement has definitely dwindled.  I think most of us would reconsider some of our purchases if we had 2 months to think about them.  I'm still happy with my purchase so I will hold out until I have more information.  It has been a long time, but I do believe they are coming/will come in due time.
I'm being completely sincere when I say, I wish I had your optimism towards life.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to admit, Strawberry Fields is a very pretty color.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

I sent my request on Saturday, got email confirmation yesterday and the money is in my account today.  I just got off the phone with my bank and have blocked Bondi from any further charges.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

ugh, Butter London on Zulily is killing me. All this talk of nailpolish these last few weeks has me fiending for a some new nailspolish, but I am flat out broke.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh, Butter London on Zulily is killing me. All this talk of nailpolish these last few weeks has me fiending for a some new nailspolish, but I am flat out broke.
It's killing me too. I force myself to budget what I will allow myself to spend on polish each month, if not I would buy hundreds of dollars worth. I've reached that limit and broke it for the BL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a good deal for two!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering those. It's 120 nails - 10 fan boards with 12 nails. Like the nail sticks these can be easily grouped.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's killing me too. I force myself to budget what I will allow myself to spend on polish each month, if not I would buy hundreds of dollars worth. I've reached that limit and broke it for the BL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a good deal for two!
I know right! But the ones I want aren't paired up ughghgh. I'm interested in Trustafarian, No More Waity, Kaity, and Dosh. Also the candy corn set is adorable.


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
I went to ebay this morning, but I went to see if anyone was selling an indecent number of color club kits. lol. Since they confirmed to me that they were indeed partnered, I have to wonder what happened to them? 

I would like an answer to this as well.It's the only piece of the puzzle that still isn't in place for me. 

 @zadidoll do you have any super secret VIP contacts that can confirm or deny that kits were ever delivered to Bondi or as to what the status of their relationship with Bondi is?


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 28, 2013)

Nevermind...I can't get it to work...welcome, Monday morning...


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response.... From: Michael Rose Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT To: Rita xxxxx Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. -----Original Message----- From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM To: Michael Rose Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !! Rita


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lucky for me, my husband decided to sell some stuff on eBay using my account over the last couple of weeks, and is letting me decide what to do with the money (after the fees are paid, of course!).

While most of it will eventually head to our savings account, 3 Cult Nails polishes are on their way to me, as of this morning.  I couldn't let the 50th anniversary of Dr. Who come and go without having TARDIS blue nails, could I?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woke up and no answer to my request yet. Anyone else going on 48 hours without acknowledgement of their refund request and/or activity in their account that refund process has begun? Usually, I wouldn't count a Sunday against a wait but so many people got answers yesterday and got refunds started yesterday that now I'm worried/pissed. I will be home before the business day is over so I may just start chargeback process if I hear nothing by then.

FYI: I sent the initial request Saturday morning, then followed up last night.
I emailed Saturday evening, sent another Sunday morning because I forgot to include order numbers and got the refund email late Sunday evening.

I was going to wait until the first but I have a feeling they are going to be getting slammed with refund request in the next couple of days.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response....

From: Michael Rose
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxxx
Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner

Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. Original Message From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM
To: Michael Rose
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !!
Rita
I hope that means he hand delivered them to the post office himself.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response....

From: Michael Rose
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxxx
Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner

Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. Original Message From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM
To: Michael Rose
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !!
Rita
I hope that means he hand delivered them to the post office himself.




lol Michael or Richard? I've sent a response looking for a bit more clarification for his confidence, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response.... From: Michael Rose Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT To: Rita xxxxx Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. -----Original Message----- From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM To: Michael Rose Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !! Rita


 That is a very weird response.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response....



From: Michael Rose

Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT

To: Rita xxxxx

Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner



Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. Original Message From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM

To: Michael Rose

Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner



Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !!

Rita
  I hope that means he hand delivered them to the post office himself.




lol Michael or Richard? I've sent a response looking for a bit more clarification for his confidence, but I'm not holding my breath. both, together, because "15,000" boxes is a lot. LOL


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right! But the ones I want aren't paired up ughghgh. I'm interested in Trustafarian, No More Waity, Kaity, and Dosh. Also the candy corn set is adorable.
If you're interested in Dosh I have a swatched one that didn't look so great one me, I'd be happy to send it you way, shoot me a PM.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Good morning all.  It's a new week... who knows what drama we'll see?  I haven't checked my bank account this morning yet, because Monday mornings are so busy for financial institutions in general.  I sure will be checking it later though and am awaiting my September and October sub box refunds.  I got my extra Sept. box refunded already but that was on a different card.

Catching up on the last ten pages, I have some thoughts (yeah, like that's new, everyone groans)!

First, kudos to meaganola's helpful post on page 102 for a step-by-step walkthrough of requesting a refund and following through.  I'm sure this will help a lot of people and make them feel less powerless and more in control.

Great to see that a new board has been created to show dupes for Bondi polishes.  I love dupe alerts, for any brand.

The stuff coming out about R.A.'s previous comments, reviews, businesses, etc..... hmmm.  I don't want to sling mud just for the sake of slinging mud, but I will say that his attitude is what pushed me over the edge and request my refunds, remove all mention of BNY from my blog, and so forth.  If he was not insulting customers, deleting simple honest questions, and blaming everyone else for mistakes, I might have been willing to wait longer or to buy his polishes in the future.  Now I never will.

I want to apologize for saying anything negative in the past to that FB group or any of its members that was warning against Bondi a few weeks ago.  I am so sorry.  Time is proving you right.

Now I have some questions, my WTF thoughts or rhetorical questions, if you will.  The company can't get the prepaid subscription boxes out on time but they have time to fill Amazon and eBay orders?  They still don't know where the boxes are that were allegedly shipped over a week ago, yet people on this MUT board have been able to call the post office(s) in question and get answers?  They said they won't charge for the November box yet but someone here already got charged?  They're bribing people with a $5 voucher to post on a private board?  (Note that you can't buy anything on their site with that voucher without spending yet more money.)

For the people who signed up for the one dollar promo, is the company going to charge you the full price for the November box unless you specifically cancel?  And finally, have subscribers who committed to the 3- , 6- , or 12-month option all been informed in an email of their right to cancel and request a refund?  Posts here and on FB don't count because of course not everyone reads those.

That's all for now.  You just KNOW I'll be back later!  ;-)


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response....



From: Michael Rose

Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT

To: Rita xxxxx

Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner



Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly. Original Message From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM

To: Michael Rose

Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner



Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !!

Rita
  I hope that means he hand delivered them to the post office himself.




lol Michael or Richard? I've sent a response looking for a bit more clarification for his confidence, but I'm not holding my breath. both, together, because "15,000" boxes is a lot. LOL




bahahhaa!!! Now my coworkers think I'm crazy for laughing at seemingly nothing.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I sent a followup email to Michael at Color Club looking for some more information, and I got a very fast response... albeit not a very informative response....

From: Michael Rose 
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:20:22 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxxx 
Subject: RE: Bondi BYC Partner

Im positive that you will be receiving them shortly.
Original Message From: Rita xxxxx [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, October 28, 2013 11:18 AM
To: Michael Rose
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

Hi, Michael. Many subscribers are still concerned because Richard told us he mailed these almost two weeks ago. Do you have any further information ? How many kits did you provide ? Richard has stopped communicating with his subscribers and we are seeking answers elsewhere Thanks !!
Rita


That is a very weird response.


Right? All he's ever given me are odd responses... I'm hoping Zadi has some more insight. Maybe he's just a odd guy lol


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to follow this post...only b/c I know folks will move from October to here and because I'm hoping this thread is not in vain. Still hopeful that someone gets some polishes soon and we can get back to talking about polish and less about scandal. Who knew buying polish could get so crazy?!?!?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The one fact I am sure of, and the only one that matters is that if the packages we got tracking emails for were shipped as Richard claims, someone, actually a lot of someones would have theirs by now. A lot of others things ring a lot of bells, but that one thing right there no one can justify.
True, that is a fact.  From my perspective though, there are many reasons why I would be okay with another delay.  I understand why others would not want to wait though, I really do. The excitement has definitely dwindled.  I think most of us would reconsider some of our purchases if we had 2 months to think about them.  I'm still happy with my purchase so I will hold out until I have more information.  It has been a long time, but I do believe they are coming/will come in due time.


Ahh, but the kicker is that products have allegedly been shipped out so there should be no further delays, right?

Well, I received my tracking for my Sept. beauty gift on 10/18, so to me it is obvious that it was not literally "shipped" on the 18th.  I don't remember actually seeing anyone say they were literally shipped that day (please don't bother finding some quote somewhere lol) but if they did I am comfortable with the notion that different people have a different opinion with what "shipped" means.  And so on with the Sept. boxes. 

So to me, the only question is why have no unboxings been reported? Well that is where there could be a myriad of explanations, many of which I am perfectly fine with.  Yes, I am a curious person and wonder why but I don't feel entitled to an explanation, especially if Richard is still trying to determine exactly the explanation of what has happened/will happen (which is my personal opinion of why there has not been an "official" update yet). 

I have read the entire Oct. thread, and as someone who works with executives, board members and business owners (not to mention fraud, C&amp;D's, actual ponzi schemes, etc.),  I do not find anything I have seen in that thread to be unusual or cause for a red flag.  But that's just me.  Everyone should make their own judgement about what to do.  I'm waiting.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent my request on Thursday, got a reply from Bondi on Friday saying they were refunding me for both September and October, but I haven't seen anything in my account yet. I messaged my bank this morning and they said there are no refunds pending on my account.

Exact same as you and my refund was in my account when I checked at 7 am this morning!


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay, last response from color club. Still not very informative, but okay. I'm done bugging them. From: Michael Rose Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:33:31 AM EDT To: Rita xxxx Cc: Katerina Popescu Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner I have been doing this a long time. They are good people. There original supplier didn't do the right thing by them. Bondi is aware and moving very quickly to correct the problem. We will help them get there faster. Thank you Rita for being patient. Michael Rose


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, last response from color club. Still not very informative, but okay. I'm done bugging them.


From: Michael Rose
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:33:31 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxx
Cc: Katerina Popescu
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

I have been doing this a long time. They are good people.

There original supplier didn't do the right thing by them.

Bondi is aware and moving very quickly to correct the problem. We will help them get there faster.

Thank you Rita for being patient.

Michael Rose
I don't think harassing and threatening customers is the benchmark for a good person but...that's just me.

I'm curious to know how CC is "helping to get them there faster" but I don't think he's going to divulge much.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I offer an unsolicited piece of advice, ladies?

The anger and frustration we feel about the lack of public comment from Richard or anyone at BNY is absolutely understandable.

BUT -- please be very, very careful about contacting business partners, USPS, etc. unless you undertand whatever rules there may be where you are (and in NY) about privacy, etc. CC is a private company and its management has no obligation to provide us with any information regarding the business arrangement with BNY.  Continuing to ask for answers about BNY from them might have the opposite reaction desired, and shut them down to answering further questions or from talking with others more "officially" (e.g., Zadi, who I believe said she plans to reach out to them).  The responses we're getting may sound "weird" for a lot of reasons, including the fact that they don't want to speak badly about a business partner.

Posting stuff that RA has said elsewhere is one thing.  But I'd think carefully about bringing any third parties into this mess.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: For the people who signed up for the one dollar promo, is the company going to charge you the full price for the November box unless you specifically cancel?  And finally, have subscribers who committed to the 3- , 6- , or 12-month option all been informed in an email of their right to cancel and request a refund?  Posts here and on FB don't count because of course not everyone reads those.

As someone who had the 3 month subscription, the only time I ever saw an option to cancel in an email was back in September when the original troubles started. Of course then I requested the cancellation and was denied because of the length of my subscription.  The only other mentions of refunds since then were in social media outlets, which if it wasn't for those I wouldn't have known I could get a refund now.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Back on the Butter London topic, 6pm.com has some sets (3 polishes and a remover) for $21.99 as well as last year's holiday trios on for $16.99-19.99...some half-decent Lippmann deals, too.  As well as free Cont'l US shipping -- I'd get on the Camden Town set (shipped to my US address) but I'm feeling a little burned out on polish right night. If it's still there when I am ready to buy more, then I'm on it -- but in the meantime, passing on the deal to you fine folks.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, last response from color club. Still not very informative, but okay. I'm done bugging them.


From: Michael Rose
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:33:31 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxx
Cc: Katerina Popescu
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

I have been doing this a long time. They are good people.

There original supplier didn't do the right thing by them.

Bondi is aware and moving very quickly to correct the problem. We will help them get there faster.

Thank you Rita for being patient.

Michael Rose
Is it sad that because of this i don't want to but color club nail polish any more because of this?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did not! Those would make it easier to group colors. Right now I am using book rings.

I do not have a lot of colors done with the white sticks yet but like Agatha said. It really only makes a big difference with sheers, jellys and gitters.

Here are a couple of sheerer colors.





I prefer the white sticks. I think it gives me a closer idea of what a polish will look on my nails.

First of all...OOOOOO, those are PRETTY!!!! Hahaha, and second, I went back and forth between whether I wanted white sticks or clear sticks back when I bought them. I finally decided clear only because I really wanted to be able to see how opaque a polish is, and if I wanted to see it on my nail, I could just hold it over a nail. Also it made it perfect for holding a glitter/shimmer/shatter topper over colors to see what they'd look like!




May I ask what that purple/copper shimmer is? Is is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back on the Butter London topic, 6pm.com has some sets (3 polishes and a remover) for $21.99 as well as last year's holiday trios on for $16.99-19.99...some half-decent Lippmann deals, too.  As well as free Cont'l US shipping -- I'd get on the Camden Town set (shipped to my US address) but I'm feeling a little burned out on polish right night. If it's still there when I am ready to buy more, then I'm on it -- but in the meantime, passing on the deal to you fine folks.
You're killing me! Got one of the holiday trios


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Every polish I own is swatched on sticks like these I picked up on Amazon.  It makes choosing between colors a lot easier.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, last response from color club. Still not very informative, but okay. I'm done bugging them.


From: Michael Rose
Date: October 28, 2013 at 11:33:31 AM EDT
To: Rita xxxx
Cc: Katerina Popescu
Subject: Re: Bondi BYC Partner

I have been doing this a long time. They are good people.

There original supplier didn't do the right thing by them.

Bondi is aware and moving very quickly to correct the problem. We will help them get there faster.

Thank you Rita for being patient.

Michael Rose
Is it sad that because of this i don't want to but color club nail polish any more because of this?


Though Bondi or anywhere? I think Michael is in the dark about what's really going on at Bondi just as we are.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been a very busy girl this morning.  If someone has an email or a screen shot of Richard saying he has already donated money to the Food Bank of New York and that he has pledged to give them more money, the dollar figure I am aware of is 25K, will you please send it to me in a PM?  

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
First of all...OOOOOO, those are PRETTY!!!! Hahaha, and second, I went back and forth between whether I wanted white sticks or clear sticks back when I bought them. I finally decided clear only because I really wanted to be able to see how opaque a polish is, and if I wanted to see it on my nail, I could just hold it over a nail. Also it made it perfect for holding a glitter/shimmer/shatter topper over colors to see what they'd look like!



May I ask what that purple/copper shimmer is? Is is GORGEOUS!
 Ugh I did not think of holding the clear sticks over colored sticks to check. LOL Sometimes the simplest things do not cross my mind but I will think other things to death.

The coppery one is Cult Nails After glow and the purple is Cult Nails Seduction. 

I just looked on her site and do not see After Glow available anymore. I think it was a LE.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

And the man has blocked me again on facebook.  @bondinewyork You are not playing nice.  You won't answer my emails, you block me from facebook, how am I supposed to not speculate about you when you shut me out?


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is a very weird response.
It's annoying when you want info, but I don't think it's weird. He has some sort of relationship/partnership with Bondi. Probabably trying to remain a bit neutral, but not unresponsive to potential customers. I think asking him about Bondi puts him in a bit of a weird space and he's got to be careful about what information he shares. I'm sure he's not a stranger to the challenges customers are having with Bondi at this time. Probably just trying to keep his head low and stay out of it.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CoachZenovia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is a very weird response.
It's annoying when you want info, but I don't think it's weird. He has some sort of relationship/partnership with Bondi. Probabably trying to remain a bit neutral, but not unresponsive to potential customers. I think asking him about Bondi puts him in a bit of a weird space and he's got to be careful about what information he shares. I'm sure he's not a stranger to the challenges customers are having with Bondi at this time. Probably just trying to keep his head low and stay out of it.




I don't know, by indicating that CC is helping Bondi get there faster, I read that as they are getting involved - not staying out of it. But it's easy to misinterpret words online. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the man has blocked me again on facebook.  @bondinewyork You are not playing nice.  You won't answer my emails, you block me from facebook, how am I supposed to not speculate about you when you shut me out?  

Don't contact him any further, Jessica. He can complain to Facebook on harassment grounds.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to eBay last night to see if anyone was selling Strawberry Fields -- turns out the only bottle listed was by Bondi! I'm really disappointed -- they don't have time or the capability to process orders yet they have open auctions? I hadn't subscribed to Bondi yet but was interested in Strawberry Fields to test the finish (love the color!) Definitely not interested in ordering even an in-stock polish from them (on eBay or their website) though because I have no faith they will follow through.
I ordered an extra Strawberry Fields as a christmas gift and actually received it. I would be happy to sell/trade it with you.  It's a beautiful color.  PM me if interested.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Ugh I did not think of holding the clear sticks over colored sticks to check. LOL Sometimes the simplest things do not cross my mind but I will think other things to death.

The coppery one is Cult Nails After glow and the purple is Cult Nails Seduction. 

I just looked on her site and do not see After Glow available anymore. I think it was a LE.

Haha, to be fair I was taught that by a blogging friend of mine!




I had that "OOooo, what a phenomenally awesome idea!" moment! LOL I have fallen madly in love with Seduction now!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the man has blocked me again on facebook.  @bondinewyork You are not playing nice.  You won't answer my emails, you block me from facebook, how am I supposed to not speculate about you when you shut me out?  
Excuse my ignorance, but how can you tell if you've been blocked from FB?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse my ignorance, but how can you tell if you've been blocked from FB?
hehe, i usually look via my fiance's facebook to see if he can see a person in question.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As someone who had the 3 month subscription, the only time I ever saw an option to cancel in an email was back in September when the original troubles started. Of course then I requested the cancellation and was denied because of the length of my subscription.  The only other mentions of refunds since then were in social media outlets, which if it wasn't for those I wouldn't have known I could get a refund now.
You know what Ive remained  silent lurker and watched Him tear down friends  from the Canadian swap group and be very rude and nasty to numerous people.. and  The fact he is now hiding in a secret group  and no sharing anything with  his remaining PAYING Subscribers...   I think is what he's counting on..is that People  still think THEY CANT GET A REFUND&gt;.     for people not on MUT , Not on FB and who dont have friends who  are also there.. They arent going to know  their just going to wait ... the  people who  forgot about it  or who think  its just another glitch ...   I really feel bad for all those who are not aware and havent been made aware so that THEY CAN MAKE A CHOICE ..  and its WRONG to not keep them informed.. and I am still shocked by the fact that if it was any other sub company they would have been burned at the stake for doing the same thing.. I have seen  Julep and LLarowe  sworn at, screamed at  been called everything in the book  over a broken polish or someone not being able to get a LE Polish or other none sense... but they still ship , they still make thing right , they WORK with their customers as best as they can ....    They havent run and hide and Lied and LIED and LIED ..    and blamed others for their mistakes, their mess ups  and Im still just SHOCKED...    two months in and I am still SHOCKED .. cause i cant beleive the amount of BS that is being  said by  the owner of a company blaming  THEIR CUSTOMERS their THEIR screw ups ...         I expect this from MY 5 YEAR OLD..     not a Business owner who brags about owning 11-12 business in 19 years ..    congrats  sooooo how many of those did you run into the ground also like you are this one.. cause that is just what he is doing...   Bondi had GREAT potential..   and if IF they would just pull their heads out of their .....   and admit  that they were WRONG , they got in over their heads ..  They could stand a chance of keeping what  customers who are still subbed ...   but not by doing  what they are..   and if I was him I would be ASHAMED of myself...


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back on the Butter London topic, 6pm.com has some sets (3 polishes and a remover) for $21.99 as well as last year's holiday trios on for $16.99-19.99...some half-decent Lippmann deals, too.  As well as free Cont'l US shipping -- I'd get on the Camden Town set (shipped to my US address) but I'm feeling a little burned out on polish right night. If it's still there when I am ready to buy more, then I'm on it -- but in the meantime, passing on the deal to you fine folks.
 I dont know about the trio but I have the ICE DUO   coming to me..actually should arrive tomorrow...  so excited


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse my ignorance, but how can you tell if you've been blocked from FB?
lol You cant see them , their posts ,  cant message them


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back on the Butter London topic, 6pm.com has some sets (3 polishes and a remover) for $21.99 as well as last year's holiday trios on for $16.99-19.99...some half-decent Lippmann deals, too.  As well as free Cont'l US shipping -- I'd get on the Camden Town set (shipped to my US address) but I'm feeling a little burned out on polish right night. If it's still there when I am ready to buy more, then I'm on it -- but in the meantime, passing on the deal to you fine folks.
Uh oh, I didn't know 6pm.com has Butter London!  Thanks for being my enabler today...


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't contact him any further, Jessica. He can complain to Facebook on harassment grounds.
I see what you are saying, and I'm not saying anything else on his facebook page, for now, but the only reason I signed back up for facebook was because I was not getting any information from Bondi and people kept talking about posts Bondi made on Facebook.  Well, that and coupon codes and sale alerts from other companies.  That is why I have 0 friends on Facebook.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Refund update:  Just checked.  My September and October sub charges, $19.99 each, have been credited to my bank account.  I emailed and requested that on Friday the 25th. The chargebacks were initiated that day and posted yesterday the 27th.  So yay for that.  I'll be watching my account to make sure I don't get charged for November or any other month but I think that I'm financially free of them at last _&lt;insert MLK's "Free at last!" speech here&gt;_

In other non-news, the beauty gift that Bondi said (in a 10/18 email to me) has shipped still hasn't budged.  Color me unsurprised.

I feel like I should be doing something to help the people who are in the 3-, 6-, or 12-month commitment.  I'm concerned that they don't know of their legal right to cancel and that BNY is not telling them.  Ideas?


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol You cant see them , their posts ,  cant message them 

Thanks.  I thought they might block me when I canceled, but I can still see the page.  If they're going to give refunds (and they are), then they need to announce it on all their social media and send an email instead of just talking to their fan group.  If people don't know about MUT, they would never know they could get their money back.  LOL, I have underwear that's more transparent than this group.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Refund update:  Just checked.  My September and October sub charges, $19.99 each, have been credited to my bank account.  I emailed and requested that on Friday the 25th. The chargebacks were initiated that day and posted yesterday the 27th.  So yay for that.  I'll be watching my account to make sure I don't get charged for November or any other month but I think that I'm financially free of them at last _&lt;insert MLK's "Free at last!" speech here&gt;_

In other non-news, the beauty gift that Bondi said (in a 10/18 email to me) has shipped still hasn't budged.  Color me unsurprised.

I feel like I should be doing something to help the people who are in the 3-, 6-, or 12-month commitment.  I'm concerned that they don't know of their legal right to cancel and that BNY is not telling them.  Ideas?
thats the hard thing as without having knowledge of customers and how to reach them especially ones without social media


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Refund update:  Just checked.  My September and October sub charges, $19.99 each, have been credited to my bank account.  I emailed and requested that on Friday the 25th. The chargebacks were initiated that day and posted yesterday the 27th.  So yay for that.  I'll be watching my account to make sure I don't get charged for November or any other month but I think that I'm financially free of them at last _&lt;insert MLK's "Free at last!" speech here&gt;_

In other non-news, the beauty gift that Bondi said (in a 10/18 email to me) has shipped still hasn't budged.  Color me unsurprised.

I feel like I should be doing something to help the people who are in the 3-, 6-, or 12-month commitment.  I'm concerned that they don't know of their legal right to cancel and that BNY is not telling them.  Ideas?
I'm glad you got your money back. I think it's great you want to help others, but I don't know how to reach their whole subscription base.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CoachZenovia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's annoying when you want info, but I don't think it's weird. He has some sort of relationship/partnership with Bondi. Probabably trying to remain a bit neutral, but not unresponsive to potential customers. I think asking him about Bondi puts him in a bit of a weird space and he's got to be careful about what information he shares. I'm sure he's not a stranger to the challenges customers are having with Bondi at this time. Probably just trying to keep his head low and stay out of it.
Richard is a confidence man and a huge self promoter.  I'm sure Michael believes Bondi is great and they will get better.  We don't know what smoke Richard has been blowing his way.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Richard replied yesterday to my cancellation request, so that part is all good. I'll say thanks here as I don't want to clog up their email.

Still no tracking # for Sept's box. No movement on the beauty gift. Mmmhmm.


----------



## Tavern81 (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you ladies for such a friendly thread from someone who is awaiting her pretties.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I received my tracking for my Sept. beauty gift on 10/18, so to me it is obvious that it was not literally "shipped" on the 18th.  I don't remember actually seeing anyone say they were literally shipped that day (please don't bother finding some quote somewhere lol) but if they did I am comfortable with the notion that different people have a different opinion with what "shipped" means.  And so on with the Sept. boxes. 

So to me, the only question is why have no unboxings been reported? Well that is where there could be a myriad of explanations, many of which I am perfectly fine with.  Yes, I am a curious person and wonder why but I don't feel entitled to an explanation, especially if Richard is still trying to determine exactly the explanation of what has happened/will happen (which is my personal opinion of why there has not been an "official" update yet). 

I have read the entire Oct. thread, and as someone who works with executives, board members and business owners (not to mention fraud, C&amp;D's, actual ponzi schemes, etc.),  I do not find anything I have seen in that thread to be unusual or cause for a red flag.  But that's just me.  Everyone should make their own judgement about what to do.  I'm waiting.
Just...wow.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you got your money back. I think it's great you want to help others, but I don't know how to reach their whole subscription base.
No, there is no way to reach their whole subscription base.  However, I just posted this edit to my blog post of yesterday:

"EDIT:  Update on Monday, October 28th.  Bondi New York has refunded all my charges for unfulfilled subscription month boxes and another unfulfilled order.  I urge anyone who signed up for the 3-, 6-, or 12-month commitment to know your legal rights regarding refunds.  Per the company's web site, these commitments are NOT refundable; however, if you have not received the products then please familiarize yourselves with "Selling on the Internet: Prompt Delivery Rules" from the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) for your rights."

and I made the "Selling on the Internet" part a clickable link to the FTC's explanation.

That's all I can do.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This may be a silly question, but any suggestions on a white base? I've never thought of doing that but now it completely makes sense.
Zoya Purity is a nice clean white.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

I think if people want to wait, that's their right, and if they want to cancel that's their right too.  I'm just sad that BNY's web page tells people in the 3-, 6-, and 12-month commitment that they can't get a refund because that's not true per the FTC.

And btw, on the month-to-month subscription, even if you request a refund on the September and October boxes, I believe you have to specifically request a cancellation of your subscription if indeed that's what you want.  Asking for a refund is not the same thing as specifically canceling.  Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Their chat feature (on their site) is up and running right now, if anyone else wanted to speak with someone directly, rather than waiting for an email response - just an FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got refunded -i never asked for a refund, i was holding out hope still kinda  :? whomp whomp!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think if people want to wait, that's their right, and if they want to cancel that's their right too.  *I'm just sad that BNY's web page tells people in the 3-, 6-, and 12-month commitment that they can't get a refund because that's not true per the FTC.*

And btw, on the month-to-month subscription, even if you request a refund on the September and October boxes, I believe you have to specifically request a cancellation of your subscription if indeed that's what you want.  Asking for a refund is not the same thing as specifically canceling.  Correct me if I'm wrong!

Not only does the website tell you that the multi-month subs cannot be cancelled but if you read the Terms &amp; Conditions of the site*, it tells you that if you initiate a chargeback, they will use a collection agency to get the money back from you.  I wasn't aware that so many merchants had so many problems with chargebacks when they could substantiate that they sent a product and the customer didn't comply with their return policy that it was common to see threats about collection agencies in customer agreements.

*  And those Terms and Conditions can only be accessed by clicking the Terms &amp; Conditions link at the bottom of the page.  The one that is actually on the pre-paid box page just opens a new window with the same pre-paid box, not the T&amp;Cs.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 28, 2013)

I asked for a refunds last night on a $1 account and my regular September box + 1extra box and I received a refund notice for the $1 account but noting yet on the September stuff...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got refunded -i never asked for a refund, i was holding out hope still kinda  :? whomp whomp!
That's odd, I haven't heard that happening to anyone yet. Maybe it's for the best!


----------



## yunii (Oct 28, 2013)

Did they just send u an refund email without u asking for it? I am still debating on rather to ask for refund. I have been trying to get in touch with them via email for days to get an status update because I never received an email with tracking number.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's great @TheSilverNail... We are all doing our best to spread the word so people want be badly burned. I do wonder if Bondi will send the polishes off the Amazon and EBay sites.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's great @TheSilverNail... We are all doing our best to spread the word so people want be badly burned. I do wonder if Bondi will send the polishes off the Amazon and EBay sites.
It'll be interesting because there are definitely clear cut timelines on Amazon and Ebay for when packages HAVE to be shipped by, otherwise customers can file claims.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did they just send u an refund email without u asking for it? I am still debating on rather to ask for refund. I have been trying to get in touch with them via email for days to get an status update because I never received an email with tracking number.
YES!  I emailed back, wonder if i'll get a response!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today so hopefully there will be positive news in that "

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today so hopefully there will be positive news in that "

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago


lol. I could probably tell them what's happened with the other boxes.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today so hopefully there will be positive news in that




"

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago



lol. I could probably tell them what's happened with the other boxes. I know, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to wait until the last day of the month, on the off-chance that they somehow get their act together... maybe some kind of crazy Halloween magic will help them  (kidding)

They did assure me that on their end, there was no window or deadline as far as requesting a refund though - I believe he said "no questions asked" - and I did save the whole chat conversation, so I am not *too* worried about that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today so hopefully there will be positive news in that "

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago
It is so nice that they are personally emailing each and every customer individually to give them updates.  I think translated this email may mean, Richard is at the post office right now dropping off the beauty boxes.  I love how they refer to him as founder and CEO.  He has a two person operation, give me a break.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait, so they're addressing the gift shipping, and October boxes, but has everyone received their September box notifications? As of yesterday, prior to the cancellation of my orders, I had not received a September box tracking code (nor had I received a response to my email asking for my September code, which would have delayed my cancellation by at least a few days).


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Purity is a nice clean white.
I second Zoya Purity. It is the only white I have tho so nothing to compare it to.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

  
  "Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

  
  ...

  
  "We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today so hopefully there will be positive news in that



"

  
  
  I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago



lol. I could probably tell them what's happened with the other boxes. lmao  I bet i could too ...  *looks down the rabbit hole * Yeah i think I SEE THEM


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. *I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today* so hopefully there will be positive news in that "

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago
Dear Holographic Jesus.  Not another email?!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, so they're addressing the gift shipping, and October boxes, but has everyone received their September box notifications? As of yesterday, prior to the cancellation of my orders, I had not received a September box tracking code (nor had I received a response to my email asking for my September code, which would have delayed my cancellation by at least a few days).
I did on October 23rd.

Track Your Shipment: 9400110200883958167345

This shipment includes the following items:

Item #
Description
Qty
CII019
Park Aven-Hue
1
92213
West Point Waters
1
CII006
Holly Berry
1

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

This just makes me feel Lemon-y.


----------



## Londena (Oct 28, 2013)

My september box has the same tracking as the beauty gift.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My september box has the same tracking as the beauty gift.
wait really?


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is so nice that they are personally emailing each and every customer individually to give them updates.  I think translated this email may mean, Richard is at the post office right now dropping off the beauty boxes.  I love how they refer to him as founder and CEO.  He has a two person operation, give me a break.
Actually, they didn't respond to my email, so I checked their site again and was very surprised to see that their chat function was actually staffed (none of the other dozen or so times I have checked, has their ever actually been the option to chat, just leave a message) so I had a 20-min-or-so conversation with someone, and that was part of the convo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know that so many people on here have cancelled and already been issued refunds, and honestly I will probably end up doing that as well at the end of the week. Me waiting in no way signifies any optimism or faith in the company on my part, I'm sort of just hoping that my stubbornness pays off and I get what I paid for   /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I was hoping to use one of the sub boxes as a Christmas gift and therefore picked colors she would like, and it would be nice to still be able to have that option.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An "update" of sorts, via chat with them...

"Hi Allison, sorry for the delay in responding. Our founder is currently at the USPS sorting facility. As yet we have not be provided an update on the status of the September Beauty gift shipping issues and the box. The October boxes have been finished, but I believe we want to get a handle on what is happening with these other boxes before sending them out"

...

"We would expect to have everything wrapped up this week. *I do know that my colleague mentioned we will be sending out an update email later today* so hopefully there will be positive news in that "

I realize that none of that is concrete but those were their answers to my questions via chat just a little while ago
Dear Holographic Jesus.  Not another email?!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Holographic Jesus.  Not another email?!
Maybe it will be an *actual* email this time? I don't know about you, but the last one that was promised never made it to me... unless it was invisible or camouflaged or something


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

> Wait, so they're addressing the gift shipping, and October boxes, but has everyone received their September box notifications? As of yesterday, prior to the cancellation of my orders, I had not received a September box tracking code (nor had I received a response to my email asking for my September code, which would have delayed my cancellation by at least a few days).


 I have no tracking numbers for my gift or my sept box. They were supposed to contact me with an update by 11AM Saturday, but I still haven't gotten any info.


----------



## Londena (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wait really?

Yup, I just double-checked.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't read the recent posts here because I'm at work and don't have time, but I got an email saying that my dollar was refunded, but I didn't ask for a refund. Now I'm sad because I really wanted the pretty pink polish, lol.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of the white suggestions!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My september box has the same tracking as the beauty gift.
Mine doesn't.

Beauty gift   9400110200828935558761

Sept box  9400110200883958167345


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm all caught up now.  All I can say is I really hope everyone continues to post here because I don't think I can stand all of the Richard Is A God and Bondi Is The Best going on in the November thread.  I don't feel any animus towards anyone holding out hope but some of the things people say and believe makes me really want to shake some sense into them and I'm all about ripping into Bondi but I never want to hurt or be mean to any of the ladies here on MUT.  You guys are like a big extended family to me and while Auntie Ethel might annoy the crap out of me, I wouldn't be deliberately mean to her.

I got my mail and I received my Rose vox box, the NOPI trio from Kelloggs, a couple of polish and nail art packages from ebay and 2 packages for my daughter but nothing Bondi related.  Not for nothing the nail art came from China and I placed that order on the 12th.  That's 16 days from across the world.  What are we at with Bondi?  Looks like I got my gift shipping email on the 18th that says it shipped out on the 19th (???) so that's 8 business days so far.  But maybe mine was "intercepted,"  right?  Hmmm.

Hopefully, something will give with this crap today and people will finally get answers.  I'm seriously glad I was one of the first to get my refund and had no wait time but his continued nastiness to customers and the whole cold shouldering thing (really, Bondi?  Really?) continues to grate on my nerves and increases my hope that karma will bite those nasty f*ckers in the ass but good.

I also got my replacement computer today so I'll be spending time setting it up.  As a windows 7 user, it took me something like 3 days to get windows 8 to behave the way I wanted it and to transfer over all my files and whatnot and I got my cult cosmetics blog post up so I have pretty much have nothing pressing I need to do until I get that laptop ready for prime time.  I'll be in and out.   I really really hope that next time I check in, there'll be some good news.
So Jelly of your Nopi trio. Now I know why the states is the best. Free nail polish in cereal.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it will be an *actual* email this time? I don't know about you, but the last one that was promised never made it to me... unless it was invisible or camouflaged or something 
That one was a self destructing holographic email.  You had 1 second to retrieve it then poof.  You simply weren't fast enough.  Better luck next time!


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, I just double-checked.


I did as well until I received my shipping email for sept box.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Jelly of your Nopi trio. Now I know why the states is the best. Free nail polish in cereal.
 I know! I wish I got free nail polish in my cereal. Rather with my cereal. Or really, in lieu of my cereal. I could go for a box o' polish.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> November billing has been moved to the 10th so I'm sure Richard will fix this for you as it appears to be a mistake.


 I'm sure it was a mistake too. When I got the email receipt &amp; saw the charge I got really upset. I had just been told I could wait until Nov 9 to skip &amp; they charge me? Maybe I should have waited to post but I really wanted to vent especially since my husband was already asleep. For now I decided that it was probably best for me to cancel going forward, however I'm still going to wait for my October box.Tbh I would do same for any other sub that decided they would randomly charge me ahead of time, even if it was by mistake. Like many other ladies I have a self imposed deadline by which the polish has to at least have left New Jersey. Hopefully we start seeing some boxes by the end of this week.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Jelly of your Nopi trio. Now I know why the states is the best. Free nail polish in cereal.
LOL no.  @Parasoul sent me the special k codes needed to get them.  Kelloggs runs a program where you input codes from their boxes on their rewards website and you can get free cereal and stuff lol.  I wouldn't have been able to get these if not for a fabulous member of my MUT family gifting them to me.  I don't buy special k products ever.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Holographic Jesus.  Not another email?!
ohhhh  Dear Holographic Jesus will you please show us some Holographic polish as well??  maybe a holographic  beauty box gift...    and  moving tracking


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't read the recent posts here because I'm at work and don't have time, but I got an email saying that my dollar was refunded, but I didn't ask for a refund. Now I'm sad because I really wanted the pretty pink polish, lol.
me too - kinda bummed!  maybe with so many people cancelling now this month, they couldn't "afford" to have $1 subscribers!?  who knows


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That one was a self destructing holographic email.  You had 1 second to retrieve it ten poof.  You simply weren't fast enough.  Better luck next time!
*smacks forehead* well that explains it! Maybe I should practice or something for the email that's supposedly coming out later today? Hmm...


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhhh  Dear Holographic Jesus will you please show us some Holographic polish as well??  maybe a holographic  beauty box gift...    and  moving tracking
Be careful -- 'moving' tracking can be fudged using holographic text...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL no.  @Parasoul sent me the special k codes needed to get them.  Kelloggs runs a program where you input codes from their boxes on their rewards website and you can get free cereal and stuff lol.  I wouldn't have been able to get these if not for a fabulous member of my MUT family gifting them to me.  I don't buy special k products ever.
I wish I had kept up with it better. I had like 2 or 3 codes saved up and then I couldn't find those special boxes at my grocery store anymore so I stopped trying for the 8 codes, grrrr.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

I also notice that they deleted a lot of comments asking where their box was.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 28, 2013)

No updates on my tracking #s and nothing in the post. :-(


----------



## jennberger (Oct 28, 2013)

They're deleting comments, not responding to emails, deleted the subscription box tab off of the site, deleted the subscription box posts on the blog, and random subscribers are receiving refunds they didn't ask for.

I'm getting nervous, guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Like a few others, I too received a refund email for my $1 sub. I never asked to cancel it, only to skip November to see if this mess could be sorted out. Clearly, first thing I did was run to MUT to see if others encountered this. 

I am a bit confused over the refund, I mean sure I'll take my $1 back, but I wonder if everyone who signed up for the promo is just getting their orders canceled. When I log into the site, the order is still there, just filed as "Unfulfilled" still.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhhh  Dear Holographic Jesus will you please show us some Holographic polish as well??  maybe a holographic  beauty box gift...    and  moving tracking      





your wish is my command.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *smacks forehead* well that explains it! Maybe I should practice or something for the email that's supposedly coming out later today? Hmm...
Any email promised today will be delivered in 7-10 business days via the internet post office that YOU specifically said you wanted.  If you do not receive your email, it's your own godd*mned fault for not going with FEDEX email.  We will be going to the internet post office to check on the whereabouts of our 15000 emails today, tomorrow, next Saturday and possibly a week from next Thursday.  We're very, very busy so we'll be taking some much needed downtime because we're sick of listening to your non-stop witching.

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Â  Zoya Purity is a nice clean white.
> 
> 
> I second Zoya Purity. It is the only white I have tho so nothing to compare it to. :icon_lol:


 I triple that suggestion...Purity is my go-to white base.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if everyone who subbed for a dollar is getting an unasked-for refund?  I nominate Holographic Jesus to find out.


----------



## amandah (Oct 28, 2013)

i am sooo confused as to what is going on.

following so i can kinda sorta stay updated


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

My one friend i reeled in to this mess with the $1 promo was refunded today, she also did not ask for a refund. She just mentioned this.

eta: for clarification, she got an email saying she was being refunded, but that's all she really knows right now.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

This sub box is the craziest $20 I ever spent!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if everyone who subbed for a dollar is getting an unasked-for refund?  I nominate Holographic Jesus to find out.
i got one of the dollar boxes, but i haven't gotten a refund yet. i've checked my email and my account.


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 28, 2013)

One of the other threads says that the subscription box tab is no longer on the Bondi website. I'm so mad that I paid for a 6 month subscription!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

If you google it the subscription stuff still shows up.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 28, 2013)

So weird all the $1 refund emails... I didn't get one yet at least. It's really too bad this is such a mess, as I love the formula on the one Bondi I tried.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

So, the October boxes are all ready to go but they're not going to send them out?  Oooookay. 



  What the heck is Michael at CC doing to help them speed up getting the beauty gifts out if they were already sent out as per Richard?  I swear it's getting to be the Matrix around here.


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any email promised today will be delivered in 7-10 business days via the internet post office that YOU specifically said you wanted.  If you do not receive your email, it's your own godd*mned fault for not going with FEDEX email.  We will be going to the internet post office to check on the whereabouts of our 15000 emails today, tomorrow, next Saturday and possibly a week from next Thursday.  We're very, very busy so we'll be taking some much needed downtime because we're sick of listening to your non-stop witching.

Thank you for your business we really do appreciate your patience and understanding. If you have any questions whatsoever, please do not hesitate to contact us.
BAHAHAHA I'm sorry, but this is hysterical!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the other threads says that the subscription box tab is no longer on the Bondi website. I'm so mad that I paid for a 6 month subscription!
You are legally entitled to a refund, per the Federal Trade Commission, because you have not received the promised goods.

Why are so many people who subbed for a dollar (not _moi_) being refunded if they haven't asked for it?  Did Bondi suddenly decide it wasn't nearly enough money to cover costs?  Do the October polishes not exist?  Inquiring minds and Holographic Jesus want to know.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if everyone who subbed for a dollar is getting an unasked-for refund?  I nominate Holographic Jesus to find out.
How about Grilled Cheesus?


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I wonder if everyone who subbed for a dollar is getting an unasked-for refund?Â  I nominate Holographic Jesus to find out.


 My mom signed up for the $1 box. I'll ask if she got an email saying she's been refunded.


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 28, 2013)

But does anyone know how to initiate a refund that way? Just request it in the manner everyone else is but cite the FTC? My apologies if this has already been answered but my brain is in Bondi thread overload!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

OK, 'fess up, Donna.  You made this, didn't you?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Holographic-Jesus/114993025339968


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm just getting a little too cozy in my tin hat, but my Bondi review on Facebook has seemingly disappeared.  I just put it up a few hours ago, and it gave them two stars allowing for the quality of the polishes I DO own, but was otherwise unfortunately negative. Yet, I'm not seeing it.  Maybe I'm just losing my mind now and it is, in fact, on there, but seriously?!


----------



## valolerie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I received my tracking for my Sept. beauty gift on 10/18, so to me it is obvious that it was not literally "shipped" on the 18th.  I don't remember actually seeing anyone say they were literally shipped that day (please don't bother finding some quote somewhere lol) but if they did I am comfortable with the notion that different people have a different opinion with what "shipped" means.  And so on with the Sept. boxes. 

*So to me, the only question is why have no unboxings been reported?* Well that is where there could be a myriad of explanations, many of which I am perfectly fine with.  Yes, I am a curious person and wonder why but I don't feel entitled to an explanation, especially if Richard is still trying to determine exactly the explanation of what has happened/will happen (which is my personal opinion of why there has not been an "official" update yet). 

I have read the entire Oct. thread, and as someone who works with executives, board members and business owners (not to mention fraud, C&amp;D's, actual ponzi schemes, etc.),  I do not find anything I have seen in that thread to be unusual or cause for a red flag.  But that's just me.  Everyone should make their own judgement about what to do.  I'm waiting.

I think that the logical explanation here is that there haven't been any unboxings because no one has received their beauty gifts. Usually, when you get tracking, even if it isn't sent out the same day, you will see it scanned at a post office within 48 hours or so. I don't see what benefit packaging so many boxes and keeping them sitting around wasting space would be for them OR for their customers.

I've been watching this on Facebook and lurking here, and I'm really surprised that anyone can think that this isn't the least bit suspicious. Sure, maybe people WILL receive their packages eventually, but the fact that no one has received anything yet is really giving me pause, personally, especially when combined with the lack of communication from Richard (except in the Bondi fan group).


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I did it right this time!  I ran across this and thought it summed up everything quite well...


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yes, I did it right this time!  I ran across this and thought it summed up everything quite well...
Yep, that's about it. Plus, also peeking through the fingers and wincing/groaning, too.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But does anyone know how to initiate a refund that way? Just request it in the manner everyone else is but cite the FTC? My apologies if this has already been answered but my brain is in Bondi thread overload!
 JPell -- I just sent them an email requesting a cancellation of the remaining months on my sub and the as yet unsent additional September box "per Richard Annington's October 22 communication."  Nikkimouse posted it (the 10/22 communication) earlier today.

I got what was (I have to say) a perfectly professional response.  Maybe someone has clued them in about the FTC, but I didn't have to play that card to get my money back (ETA: that should read to cancel my orders.  I haven't gotten my money back yet).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe I'm just getting a little too cozy in my tin hat, but my Bondi review on Facebook has seemingly disappeared.  I just put it up a few hours ago, and it gave them two stars allowing for the quality of the polishes I DO own, but was otherwise unfortunately negative. Yet, I'm not seeing it.  Maybe I'm just losing my mind now and it is, in fact, on there, but seriously?! 





@KalynLord  It's still there, I just checked



I just scrolled down a bit, I'm not sure how the order works, there seems to be to set way they show up.


----------



## SHCBeauty (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone else notice that all of the discounted polish has had their prices changed back to $12.50? Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This sub box is the craziest $20 I ever spent!

I've always said if I don't get the polish or the money back, I have at least gotten my money back in pure entertainment.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But does anyone know how to initiate a refund that way? Just request it in the manner everyone else is but cite the FTC? My apologies if this has already been answered but my brain is in Bondi thread overload!
I apologize for answering you in such a curt, unhelpful way.  Sorry, I'm busy laughing at all the stuff going on here.  It's such a circus!

I would email the company and say that even though you committed to a 6-month subscription, you have not received your promised goods and are therefore requesting a refund for your subscription less the prorated amount of the August box (if you signed up then and received an August box).  You could refer to the FTC rules if you wish.

If you'd like to read the FTC rules, http://business.ftc.gov/documents/alt051-selling-internet-prompt-delivery-rules .  Specifically note that it says:

_For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.  Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund._


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   JPell -- I just sent them an email requesting a cancellation of the remaining months on my sub and the as yet unsent additional September box "per Richard Annington's October 22 communication."  Nikkimouse posted it (the 10/22 communication) earlier today.

I got what was (I have to say) a perfectly professional response.  Maybe someone has clued them in about the FTC, but I didn't have to play that card to get my money back (ETA: that should read to cancel my orders.  I haven't gotten my money back yet).
Thank you!!


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@KalynLord  It's still there, I just checked



I just scrolled down a bit, I'm not sure how the order works, there seems to be to set way they show up.
Thank you for checking!  I figure there is some sort of weird buggy thing happening with Facebook and I couldn't see my own review. I don't speak Facebook, so I appreciate the double look!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHCBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else notice that all of the discounted polish has had their prices changed back to $12.50?

Curiouser and curiouser.
yeah I just saw that.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if everyone who subbed for a dollar is getting an unasked-for refund?  I nominate Holographic Jesus to find out.
My daughter said she hasn't yet received a $1 refund email.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

I hear that they are refunding the people who bought the box for 1 dollar.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for checking!  I figure there is some sort of weird buggy thing happening with Facebook and I couldn't see my own review. I don't speak Facebook, so I appreciate the double look!

No problem! Haha, they're just in a strange non-order order LOL They're not in order by stars, names, time-line or...well anything that I can tell..just randomly placed.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No problem! Haha, they're just in a strange non-order order LOL They're not in order by stars, names, time-line or...well anything that I can tell..just randomly placed.

Aaaah, I get it now. Facebook subscribes to my own personal organizational method, often employed in my closet and in my fridge.  I like to call it "just shove it all in, it'll sort itself out".


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> It's annoying when you want info, but I don't think it's weird. He has some sort of relationship/partnership with Bondi. Probabably trying to remain a bit neutral, but not unresponsive to potential customers. I think asking him about Bondi puts him in a bit of a weird space and he's got to be careful about what information he shares. I'm sure he's not a stranger to the challenges customers are having with Bondi at this time. Probably just trying to keep his head low and stay out of it.


 No, that's not quite what I meant. I can understand him not wanting to divulge information, I never expected him to. A simple note to that effect would have been what I expected.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@KalynLord  It's still there, I just checked




I just scrolled down a bit, I'm not sure how the order works, there seems to be to set way they show up.
The order seems crazy wonky. When I was looking at reviews yesterday, reviews that were made that day or the day before were all the way at the bottom.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are legally entitled to a refund, per the Federal Trade Commission, because you have not received the promised goods.

Why are so many people who subbed for a dollar (not _moi_) being refunded if they haven't asked for it?  Did Bondi suddenly decide it wasn't nearly enough money to cover costs?  Do the October polishes not exist?  Inquiring minds and Holographic Jesus want to know.
Well, based on the rules and the fact this is an October box which makes at at maybe a week late, they don't actually have to offer refunds on those...just yet.  Unless they know they have no product in which case everyone who subscribed or bought an extra fall/winter box should have been automatically refunded.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I apologize for answering you in such a curt, unhelpful way.  Sorry, I'm busy laughing at all the stuff going on here.  It's such a circus!

I would email the company and say that even though you committed to a 6-month subscription, you have not received your promised goods and are therefore requesting a refund for your subscription less the prorated amount of the August box (if you signed up then and received an August box).  You could refer to the FTC rules if you wish.

If you'd like to read the FTC rules, http://business.ftc.gov/documents/alt051-selling-internet-prompt-delivery-rules .  Specifically note that it says:

_For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.  Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund._
No apologies necessary! It is a circus! I appreciate your help with this.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, 'fess up, Donna.  You made this, didn't you?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Holographic-Jesus/114993025339968
OMG!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe I'm just getting a little too cozy in my tin hat, but my Bondi review on Facebook has seemingly disappeared.  I just put it up a few hours ago, and it gave them two stars allowing for the quality of the polishes I DO own, but was otherwise unfortunately negative. Yet, I'm not seeing it.  Maybe I'm just losing my mind now and it is, in fact, on there, but seriously?! 




Mine is still there and as far as I know, I'm the biggest witch here.  Maybe they just dn't want me to sue _them_?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@KalynLord  It's still there, I just checked



I just scrolled down a bit, I'm not sure how the order works, there seems to be to set way they show up.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I scrolled through all of them and I don't see it.
Never mind.  I see it way down.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

My daughter's $1 box hasn't gotten refunded and I even sent a refund/cancellation request for her account too after I sent mine.


----------



## jennberger (Oct 28, 2013)

There's a girl on Facebook that got refunded after paying full price, so it doesn't seem to be limited.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This sub box is the craziest $20 I ever spent!
I don't know if you meant this to be funny, but it cracked me up.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had a very productive and great day today!  How about everyone else?  I'm sorry I wasn't around more, but I was doing some research for a pet project.  I would like to thank all the ladies who have been supportive and helpful.  All the ladies who have PMed me info and just general well wishes.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a girl on Facebook that got refunded after paying full price, so it doesn't seem to be limited.
I got refunded for full price after I asked.  For them to refund people who haven't even asked seems odd, unless they realize they can't fulfill their promises.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got refunded for full price after I asked.  For them to refund people who haven't even asked seems odd, unless they realize they can't fulfill their promises.
I'm guessing Richard read the FCC rules on the other thread when he was lurking around last night and that got him moving on refunding without notice.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got refunded for full price after I asked.  For them to refund people who haven't even asked seems odd, unless they realize they can't fulfill their promises.
i feel like that's possibly the only logical explanation - or else they just realized with so many people cancelling they'd lose money on the $1 offers?  I dunno....was really hoping it'd work out.  Guess I'll just go buy BL Racing Green!


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aaaah, I get it now. Facebook subscribes to my own personal organizational method, often employed in my closet and in my fridge.  I like to call it "just shove it all in, it'll sort itself out".
 except this order WINE



 , BEER



and ALL OTHER BOOZE



To the FRONT OF THE LINE ..... THANK YOU


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha, to be fair I was taught that by a blogging friend of mine!



I had that "OOooo, what a phenomenally awesome idea!" moment! LOL I have fallen madly in love with Seduction now!




Second that!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Catching up between class breaks today and waiting for an update. I seriously don't get how they're answering emails as some people are getting immediate answers and some of us have been waiting days! Lol is there a secret? He may have realized the promo boxes were gonna be too big a loss but I have to roll my eyes at the screen cap from yesterday saying how much room they had for more sub box orders.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the other threads says that the subscription box tab is no longer on the Bondi website. I'm so mad that I paid for a 6 month subscription!

I wonder if this is because they are stopping the subscription service or are *gasp* actually listening to their customers and not taking new subscribers until they can get what they owe out to their current subscribers. Though I highly doubt this. And the refunding of the $1 promo just seems so weird to me, especially with no reason given.

SN: Don't ever read Our Fault in The Stars by John Greene unless you want to cry your eyes out(literally). I've been crying on and off all day as a result but it has taken my mind off of this crazy Bondi drama which is a good thing.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i feel like that's possibly the only logical explanation - or else they just realized with so many people cancelling they'd lose money on the $1 offers?  I dunno....was really hoping it'd work out.  Guess I'll just go buy BL Racing Green!
You will LOVE that color!  One of my first Butter Londons and still one of my faves.  :-D


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wonder if this is because they are stopping the subscription service or are *gasp* actually listening to their customers and not taking new subscribers until they can get what they owe out to their current subscribers. Though I highly doubt this. And the refunding of the $1 promo just seems so weird to me, especially with no reason given.

*SN: Don't ever read Our Fault in The Stars by John Greene unless you want to cry your eyes out(literally). I've been crying on and off all day as a result but it has taken my mind off of this crazy Bondi drama which is a good thing. *
I've been meaning to read John Greene's books forever. But I was always worried that now, at 23, I would be mentally too old for them bahahha.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing in the mail today and tracking still has not updated.  Has anyone had better luck?


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

I really wanted to have this fiasco work out in the end. I have no Bondis and really really wanted Central Park Blossom. Guess now I'll never see my pretties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Khoshekh (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like Richard has left the Bondi Swap Group now.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Khoshekh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like Richard has left the Bondi Swap Group now.
As in removed himself from it?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't even know what's going on any more, but by golly if it isn't entertaining me now (on a truly superficial level, deep down I do still feel bad about all this).  Best $33.31 spent _ever_ -- considering a movie is only a few hours and costs close to twenty bucks, plus snacks, plus uncomfortable chairs.


----------



## Khoshekh (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As in removed himself from it?

I am assuming it was from his end.  The tags for him are shown grey and say that he can not see anything he was tagged in because he is not part of the group.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As in removed himself from it?
It seems highly unlikely that someone would kick him out, so I think so, yeah.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Best part of this is that I've found some very smart, rational ladies who also provide some good laughs. Comfort in conflict.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm...Unrequested refunds and Richard leaving the swap group?

Anyone else have that 90s classic "End of the Road" pop into their head right now?

 
Does this mean I will be getting an unrequested refund for my multiple box orders that weren't $1?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As in removed himself from it?
It seems highly unlikely that someone would kick him out, so I think so, yeah.

Maybe it was the miracle of holographic Jesus?

ETA: hit enter too soon.  That was my first reaction, but suddenly, this seems very serious and not quite as entertaining as it was a few hours ago.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SophiesWings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wanted to have this fiasco work out in the end. I have no Bondis and really really wanted Central Park Blossom. Guess now I'll never see my pretties.





I have Central Park Blossom and don't really want it. I found the formula hard to work with, and the color doesn't work well with my skin tone. PM me if you're interested in a trade or something.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

There's a new Bondi swap group that was just created, it's under Richard's recent activity on facebook. He just doesn't want members from here seeing his posts, most likely.

Well, there was. It looks like it was deleted or made hidden all of a sudden.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it was the miracle of holographic Jesus?
LOOOL. Oh man I love this thread.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure what to do with my two Bondi polishes I got from the voucher. Prob not worth the shipping costs as I'm in Canadiaiaiaia which likes to have expensive shipping. Guess I can unload them to a friend or someone.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a new Bondi swap group that was just created, it's under Richard's recent activity on facebook. He just doesn't want members from here seeing his posts, most likely.

Well, there was. It looks like it was deleted or made hidden all of a sudden.




That is SOOOOO shady, WTF is going on now?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They're having a 25% off promotion right now.

SAVE 25% on ALL Lacquers! USE COUPON CODE F&amp;FCONVERT Continuing through October 31, Cult Nails is offering 25% off ALL individual, in stock, lacquers when you enter coupon code F&amp;FCONVERT.  We invite you to share this with your friends and family.  Spread the word, join the Cult!
Thank you for sharing this coupon code, I just purchased my first three Cult Nails polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to try out the formula everyone raves so much about!


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure what to do with my two Bondi polishes I got from the voucher. Prob not worth the shipping costs as I'm in Canadiaiaiaia which likes to have expensive shipping. Guess I can unload them to a friend or someone.

+1 on the outrageous CP charges...however, at least we get tracking and AFAIK CP has never lost 15,000 (sorry...'15,000') parcels in one fell swoop. 

@TheSilverNail suggested donating to a shelter or women's program, so if you can't pawn 'em off on a friend, then I think that's a great alternative.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a new Bondi swap group that was just created, it's under Richard's recent activity on facebook. He just doesn't want members from here seeing his posts, most likely.

Well, there was. It looks like it was deleted or made hidden all of a sudden.





I requested to join the Bondi Swap Group last night and never got accepted.. maybe because of this or maybe because they know I'm one of the evil MUT ladies. 



 

I have a feeling everyone will get refunded and then Richard will go ka-put.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is SOOOOO shady, WTF is going on now?
Yeah I can't see the page now but I can 100% guarantee I saw the group.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been meaning to read John Greene's books forever. But I was always worried that now, at 23, I would be mentally too old for them bahahha.

That's the only one I've read but I definitely didn't find it too juvenile for me, and I'm twenty. Of course that is relative, considering I typically like Young Adult books that are up for awards in my state.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Ooh, great suggestion! I have to see if the local shelter takes donations of that sort. I've actually been meaning to look into that as I have some B&amp;B things I'll never use that I could donate too.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I requested to join the Bondi Swap Group last night and never got accepted.. maybe because of this or maybe because they know I'm one of the evil MUT ladies. 




 

I have a feeling everyone will get refunded and then Richard will go ka-put.
your are the evilest.



J/K your a sweetheart.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing in the mail today and tracking still has not updated.  Has anyone had better luck?
SO I guess that is a no.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, let him start a million private groups.  He's more like a cult leader than a business man anyway.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO I guess that is a no.
That's a big No.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a big No.
Yikes.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I requested to join the Bondi Swap Group last night and never got accepted.. maybe because of this or maybe because they know I'm one of the evil MUT ladies. 



 

I have a feeling everyone will get refunded and then Richard will go ka-put.
I'm hoping everyone DOES get a refund.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe everyone's getting a refund unless they are an ultra-special, thoroughly vetted holographic disciple in a very exclusive Facebook group, and then only to that group will the Fall/Winter and future collection subscription boxes be released?

It's like a No Homers club for nail polish. Except we're all Homers.

Edit to add: I feel like I understand it all now. This was a test, you guys.  A White Night if you will.  We failed and now we don't get to see the spaceship.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, let him start a million private groups.  He's more like a cult leader than a business man anyway.

Hmm, charismatic, has (or had) droves of women eager to support him... well, I'm not drinking that Flavor-Aid anymore.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Khoshekh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am assuming it was from his end.  The tags for him are shown grey and say that he can not see anything he was tagged in because he is not part of the group.
I can confirm this.  I've been a member since it's inception but never posted there.  I was, however, quoted on it which makes me feel all internet celebrity-ish.  I searched the member list...no bondi, no Richard.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe everyone's getting a refund unless they are an ultra-special, thoroughly vetted holographic disciple in a very exclusive Facebook group, and then only to that group will the Fall/Winter and future collection subscription boxes be released?

It's like a No Homers club for nail polish. Except we're all Homers.

No HomerS. They're allowed one. I wonder who it will be?


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, charismatic, has (or had) droves of women eager to support him... well, I'm not drinking that Flavor-Aid anymore.
I just love that you got the beverage right. Most people still think it was Kool-Aid.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, charismatic, has (or had) droves of women eager to support him... well, I'm not drinking that Flavor-Aid anymore.
Oh yeah


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

I may or may not read some interesting Wikipedia articles...


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

I would guess that the core members of the Swap group have started their own group now, kind of like how this thread split into the "Unicorns and Puppies" and "Evil Haterade" threads. Richard was getting pushback from members of that group on his $5 discount thread and numerous people there have been complaining about the "negativity". I doubt he started a new group himself, but he definitely has a way of getting people to protect him, doesn't he?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not read some interesting Wikipedia articles...

You seem like my people, too.  I spend a lot of time Wiki-ing some weeeeeeeeird crap.

I think we should rename this thread The Homers Club.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would guess that the core members of the Swap group have started their own group now, kind of like how this thread split into the "Unicorns and Puppies" and "Evil Haterade" threads. Richard was getting pushback from members of that group on his $5 discount thread and numerous people there have been complaining about the "negativity". I doubt he started a new group himself, but he definitely has a way of getting people to protect him, doesn't he?
He didn't create the group. Someone else did.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, let him start a million private groups.  He's more like a cult leader than a business man anyway.
I mean really, think about it.  He says to his followers:  Don't listen to those mean outsiders who don't understand and just want to stir up drama.  Just e-mail me, that is what I am here for, to listen to your complaints.  This is a safe place to vent, don't complain and vent to the others.  Let's stay in our happy safe place where no one else can bother us.  We are they only ones who truly understand.  You are the only ones who really support me, this is the only place I can come and feel safe.  All the outsiders do is attack me and I am so exhausted from defending myself from the others 16 hours a day.  You understand, don't you, my favorites.  Here is $5 for being here for me.  

Richard has never actually said these words.  This is a hyperbole.  I am being funny.  This is not serious.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe everyone's getting a refund unless they are an ultra-special, thoroughly vetted holographic disciple in a very exclusive Facebook group, and then only to that group will the Fall/Winter and future collection subscription boxes be released?

It's like a No Homers club for nail polish. Except we're all Homers.

Edit to add: I feel like I understand it all now. This was a test, you guys.  A White Night if you will.  We failed and now we don't get to see the spaceship.


Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No HomerS. They're allowed one. I wonder who it will be?

And just when I thought this couldn't get better, Simpsons references! So awesome 



.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I requested to join the Bondi Swap Group last night and never got accepted.. maybe because of this or maybe because they know I'm one of the evil MUT ladies. 



 

I have a feeling everyone will get refunded and then Richard will go ka-put.
I said that 30 or 40 or so pages back.  Things will slowly be taken down and/or very quickly disappear...including his personal fb page.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No HomerS. They're allowed one. I wonder who it will be?

I nominate @DonnaD  




.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

Gahahahahhah





Nah-nah-nah, Leaaader


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I nominate @DonnaD  



.
I would but I'm semi-distracted setting up this laptop.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Well there's more info that's about to come out. Including info from the charities he's previously stated he's donated to. The threats of legal action for looking into his business was of course all smoke since if there was nothing improper going on I'd be like, "Please by all means contact ____, ____ and _____ about our donations."


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well there's more info that's about to come out. Including info from the charities he's previously stated he's donated to. The threats of legal action for looking into his business was of course all smoke since if there was nothing improper going on I'd be like, "Please by all means contact ____, ____ and _____ about our donations."





Oh come on!  I gotta get my laptop set up!  How is that going to happen now?


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been playing Ace Attorney 5 and I keep feeling like I need to yell, "OBJECTION!" sometime at Richard/Bondi.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

@DonnaD, easy it's happening tomorrow that you set it up. Or...you know...next weekend. Go get the popcorn ready.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know of any good Zoya deals online?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

Loving the Zoya love on here and the positivity about what other pretty polishes there are. It looks like a few of the $1 boxes have been refunded and according to the other thread, there was chat with Bonid earlier that Richard is at USPS investigating and October boxes are packed but not going out before they found out what happened to September. Quick question: Do they just charge you for November unless you specifically ask to skip??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

@thebeverley3 

buy one zoya team spirit trio, get a second free with the code SPIRIT

polishes are here

http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I told you all I had been a busy girl, and I have been.  And now, I've been given the okay to post what I did today on MuT.  It's rather long, so it will be broken up into a couple posts.  Sorry.  But there's pictures!  

First, I looked at Richard's Linked in page, which is public, and looked through his resume.  Then I looked for his UK recruiting company, eazyrecruit.  I found this:

http://www.science20.com/newswire/eazyrecruit_support_starfish_greathearts_through_five_year_pledge

http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/news-releases/eazyrecruit-to-support-starfish-greathearts-through-a-five-year-pledge-153200595.html

They are the same, since it was a press release Richard put out.

So, I emailed starfish greathearts foundation.  

This is their website, it seems like a great organization.  https://www.starfishcharity.org/get-involved-uk  

This was what they had to say:





So, the questions that raised in my mind were, he pledged part of his profits, maybe his company had no profits?  That is true, but in the press release he even gives a date he is going to give them a 5,000 pounds sterling check.  And, besides not giving them money, he bounced a check for his gala dinner tickets.  That's a nice guy right there.  

I would like to say that the person at the foundation was very nice and gave me permission to post the e-mail they had sent, so long as their name and email address were blocked.  

Zadidoll has seen the original e-mail, with nothing blocked out, because I have forwarded it to her.  

That was the first thing.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 28, 2013)

> Well there's more info that's about to come out. Including info from the charities he's previously stated he's donated to. The threats of legal action for looking into his business was of course all smoke since if there was nothing improper going on I'd be like, "Please by all means contact ____, ____ and _____ about our donations."


 Uh-oh. I've been mostly lurking in this thread and was going to hold out for just a little while longer, but this just pushed me over the edge. Well, this info and the Cult Nails code posted earlier... Cancellation email has now been sent. *gets out popcorn, too*


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Maybe everyone's getting a refund unless they are an ultra-special, thoroughly vetted holographic discipleÂ in a very exclusive Facebook group, and then only to that group will the Fall/Winter and future collection subscription boxesÂ be released? It's like a No Homers club for nail polish. Except we're all Homers. Edit to add: I feel like I understand it all now. This was a test, you guys. Â A White Night if you will. Â We failed and now we don't get to see the spaceship.


 :rofl2:


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 


Richard himself is doing some pretty vile things over nailpolish. I'm just glad I got out soon enough.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Holey roley guacamole, I go off to work on a baby quilt for a few minutes and miss the Greatest Show on Earth!  _&lt;munches popcorn, attempts to catch up&gt;_


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Let's see if that looks better.  

Edited:  This is much clearer, at least on my screen.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holey roley guacamole, I go off to work on a baby quilt for a few minutes and miss the Greatest Show on Earth!  _&lt;munches popcorn, attempts to catch up&gt;_
I know right? I was just pulling chicken in my crock pot and as I was doing it I said to myself "i bet something juicy is going to happen."


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 

It's not fair to say that it's all "OVER NAIL POLISH." It's about being lied to and in some cases threatened or harassed, not the nail polish per se.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 

I don't get it.  Take all of the holographic Jesus, the unicorn and kittens, and  the hurt feelings out of it.  And it basically comes down to nobody has received anything since SEPTEMBER.   Bottom line business transaction.   I paid them and they did not give me anything.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 
Sorry.  I'm the one who thought you started the other thread since you were listed first and my subscription on that thread said "started by angismith."  And I didn't IMPLY it, I said it outright.

At any rate, sorry for the confusion over how MUT splits threads, etc.  Ah, if this were only over nail polish.  I would imagine that thousands and thousands of dollars are the issue, but hey, I got my refunds.  I sincerely hope you get the polishes you want, and I'm not being sarcastic.  Seriously -- you are much more patient than I am.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 
Why are you so mad and defensive at us?  We didn't take your money then provide you no product or explanation.  I think your anger is misdirected.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 
You realise that literally none of this is over "NAIL POLISH" right? It's about paying for a service, then not receiving that service, then being lied to, threatened with legal action for complaining, and a CEO treating his customers like dirt beneath his feet. 

I fail to see how you can say in the same breath that you asked MUT to remove your name from this thread and accuse them of censorship?


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for posterity's sake, *I* was the one who started THIS thread. I was not around when it split into two. I did not like what vile things women that I thought were ladies were doing and saying OVER NAIL POLISH! I asked Zadidoll to take my name of this thread because this was NOT the thread I started. She did that, but then she added my name to the other half of the split later. I did not start that "happy" thread as one of you implied. If you want to see CENSORSHIP, look at the actions that MuT has taken in the last few days. 
I don't think it's fair to call the things that people are doing to get the info THEY DESERVE AS CUSTOMERS OF A COMPANY "vile things". And you didn't "thought they were ladies" they *ARE* ladies, no matter what you could say or think. Please restrain from insulting other members, and open your eyes already, geez.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

I may be a woman, and I may try to conduct myself on public forums with at least semi-professionalism, but I sure am not a lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This goes much, much deeper and further back than just nail polish. We may have charity fraud on our hands here, and morally and ethically I can't stand behind a company who commits such acts (if indeed, no money has gone towards charity).


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving the Zoya love on here and the positivity about what other pretty polishes there are. It looks like a few of the $1 boxes have been refunded and according to the other thread, there was chat with Bonid earlier that Richard is at USPS investigating and October boxes are packed but not going out before they found out what happened to September. Quick question: Do they just charge you for November unless you specifically ask to skip??
I think they will.  Someone just posted on the BNY regular FB page that if you don't pick polishes they'll pick them for you and charge you.  Her words, not mine.

Now, Zoya!  I can talk Zoya all day.  I fourth or fifth the suggestion of Purity for a base white.  As for a promotion, feast your eyes on these "spirit trios" (sports colors):

_Love to cheer on your favorite teams? Now's your chance with the Zoya Team Spirit Trio BOGO!! Buy one trio - get the other FREE plus free* shipping! Use code: SPIRIT now through 11/3/13 at 11:59pm EST! US only. http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html_

But be advised there's a typo in there and the sale actually runs through the FIRST of November, not the third.  So basically, half price plus free shipping.  :-D


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think anyone here is jumping down Angi's back. I'm not trying to, anyway. People can support Bondi if they want, and I sincerely do hope you get what you paid for, or refunds if it comes down to that. We're just explaining that this goes far beyond "just nail polish." She's welcome to post her statements as we are welcome to post ours (per mods' discretion, of course.)


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.
So she comes and bashes everyone here and people shouldn't say anything? Go back to your Richard praising and be done with it.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.
Why? Because she came here and insulted all of us. Now standing up for ourselves is "jumping down her back"? It's not like we invaded your Spoilers Only thread to call you all names. Seems like the name calling is a one way street here, where the bondi-supporters (or whatever term is PC at the moment) are allowed to call us less-optimistic ladies "Richard bashers" but can't handle the fact that we're minding our own business, not bothering you at all.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.
So she comes and bashes everyone here and people shouldn't say anything? Go back to your Richard praising and be done with it.

I just said stop, who did I bash.  How many comments are enough?  When did I praise Richard in saying that I am being patient? Get over yourself.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

It just made my day to be called someone doing "vile" things.  Gets me all in a Halloween mood, not to mention makes my life sound so much more exciting than it is!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not fair to say that it's all "OVER NAIL POLISH." It's about being lied to and in some cases threatened or harassed, not the nail polish per se.
Okay, I'll rephrase that since you find that offensive ... "what you perceive as lies, threats, or harassment" ... and worse that has also been done by some of the viewers and participants of this thread that you are now choosing believe rather than Bondi/Richard. But it still comes down to the fact that it was a new company and a new subscription service, You knew they would have struggles and growing pains. What you are doing here is virtually cementing the outcome. I think in MY OPINION that you have ALL been drinking the Flavor-Aide.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just said stop, who did I bash.  How many comments are enough?  When did I praise Richard in saying that I am being patient? Get over yourself.
I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about Angi. It's funny that I could ask the same thing of you.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Now, you maybe thinking, but that was 4 years ago, he's a changed man.  People make mistakes. 

So, I emailed the Food Bank for New York City.  Richard claimed in an email to all subscribers, well, this is Bondi's e-mail:







Bondi New York Debut Box + USPS *Dear *Jessica,

Firstly, I would like to thank you for being a subscriber. You have taken a leap of faith in a new start nail polish brand. Your hard earned dollars being spent with Bondi New York enable my team and I to collect a paycheck and to keep the lights on, and more importantly to support charitable organizations like Food Bank for New York City.

My team and I worked incredibly hard to make sure that we were shipping out boxes promptly and were really looking forward to each of you opening your boxes around the same time. Unfortunately, this has not been the case. We are aware that a small number of our customers have seen no movement on their tracking information, despite USPS being in possession of the debut box since last week.

I have spoken at length with USPS and learned that a number of the 8000 packages we shipped were not scanned. What this means is that the package is in transit to you, however you may not be able to get an exact location on where it is right now. Some customers have received packages and their tracking information never updated, other customers have reported only getting an update when it was out for delivery.

As a team we are disappointed and upset that you may have been affected by this failing of USPS. What we have been able to establish is that all domestic packages should be received at the latest by Tuesday August 13th. For our international customers, your package can take up to 14 days to reach you. If by the 13th August you are without your package, we will happily ship a replacement without charge. If you are an international customer, we will ship replacements if you have not received your package by the 21st.

We have taken steps with USPS to ensure that this does not occur again. Rather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt.

For any inconvenience or concern caused, I would like to extend a $10 discount on any future polish purchase from our website. The coupon code is DEBUT10. This coupon code is limited to one use per subscriber and will expire on 7th September 2013. The coupon cannot be used against a subscription service (we're not being awkward, just our subscription system doesn't recognize coupons).

We pride ourselves on providing excellent customer service, therefore, if my team or I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to respond to this email or to start a live chat over on our website.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,


Richard Annington
Founder
Bondi New York 
 
 follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend 
_Copyright Â© 2013 Bondi New York, All rights reserved._ 
You are receiving this email as you are a subscriber to Bondi New York's subscription box service. 
*Our mailing address is:*  Bondi New York Southeast Financial Center 200 South Biscayne Blvd, Suite 2790 Miami, FL 33131
Add us to your address book
 
 unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 


This is what the Food Bank for New York City had to say to me:  

  And in a separate e-mail after I emailed him the Bondi email, this is what they had to say:

Sorry, folks my contact at the Food Bank asked me to take this down.  Their legal team is looking into things!  I should be able to put it back up in a few days.  Again, Sorry.  

I can summarize that they have an agreement with Richard, that he will donate $25,000 and that to date they have received no money from him.

So, that is much more recent.  And again, Zadidoll has seen all of these original emails as well, with no information blocked.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.
You know, you've been really consistent with trying to make the people here feel like assholes.  You said you didn't care to follow this horrible, negative thread filed with horrible, negative people...so why are you stuck to it like a hawk?  If you believe Richard/Bondi to be entirely innocent of all wrong doing, why do you care one whit what people here think or say?  Didn't you get your happy place?  Or is it too boring over there because it must be really hard to be happy over Bondi when they've got your money and ypu've got bupkis.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you ladies. Heading to check on those now.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'll rephrase that since you find that offensive ... "what you perceive as lies, threats, or harassment" ... and worse that has also been done by some of the viewers and participants of this thread that you are now choosing believe rather than Bondi/Richard. But it still comes down to the fact that it was a new company and a new subscription service, You knew they would have struggles and growing pains. What you are doing here is virtually cementing the outcome. I think in MY OPINION that you have ALL been drinking the Flavor-Aide.
There is no "perceiving" the legal threats (screencaps) or the threats of calling somone's employer (also screencapped). There is no disproving the fact that the company did in fact lie, if only when it told pre-paid subbers that they were not entitled to refunds.

You are welcome to look the other way for all of this, but if you're going to come here and call all of us "vile" then we're not going to just roll over and take it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Jessica, I LOVE you.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'll rephrase that since you find that offensive ... "what you perceive as lies, threats, or harassment" ... and worse that has also been done by some of the viewers and participants of this thread that you are now choosing believe rather than Bondi/Richard. But it still comes down to the fact that it was a new company and a new subscription service, You knew they would have struggles and growing pains. What you are doing here is virtually cementing the outcome. I think in MY OPINION that you have ALL been drinking the Flavor-Aide.
I'm choosing to believe the actual evidence, not necessarily any person or people in particular. The evidence is that I, like many others, paid for products and did not receive them within the stated time frame. The evidence is that the beauty gifts and September boxes were allegedly shipped quite some time ago, and yet nobody has seen any movement on tracking or any actual packages. At this point even if I had no access to FB of MUT or any other social media, I would be very upset about this just based on the fact that I paid and didn't get anything.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'll rephrase that since you find that offensive ... "what you perceive as lies, threats, or harassment" ... and worse that has also been done by some of the viewers and participants of this thread that you are now choosing believe rather than Bondi/Richard. But it still comes down to the fact that it was a new company and a new subscription service, You knew they would have struggles and growing pains. What you are doing here is virtually cementing the outcome. I think in MY OPINION that you have ALL been drinking the Flavor-Aide.
Hahaha OK, well this seems like a respectful and constructive response *NOT*. I am done responding.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.
You know, you've been really consistent with trying to make the people here feel like assholes.  You said you didn't care to follow this horrible, negative thread filed with horrible, negative people...so why are you stuck to it like a hawk?  If you believe Richard/Bondi to be entirely innocent of all wrong doing, why do you care one whit what people here think or say?  Didn't you get your happy place?  Or is it too boring over there because it must be really hard to be happy over Bondi when they've got your money and ypu've got bupkis.

Well, someone once told me that "people care because they care." As a current subscriber (just about the only one in here, btw), I *care* about any kind of updates regarding my subscription.  If this is where they are, then they are.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't read the pages from when I was last on but did anyone else suddenly and randomly get refund notifications? I got one four hours ago and I never requested a refund.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have more to post, but I now have to go out for a bit.  Sorry, be back in an hourish.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

It's gets better and better.  I just got a rate your support ticket email on my cancellation.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't read the pages from when I was last on but did anyone else suddenly and randomly get refund notifications? I got one four hours ago and I never requested a refund. 
Yup, my friend who had a $1 sub got one.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha OK, well this seems like a respectful and constructive response *NOT*. I am done responding.
Yep, once again we're the ones who ruined poor Richard's business.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, someone once told me that "people care because they care." As a current subscriber (just about the only one in here, btw), I *care* about any kind of updates regarding my subscription.  If this is where they are, then they are.
The only "updates" here are the "vile" things that the ladies here have found out through a little simple research and publicly available information. None of them would even have gone digging if the CEO actually spoke to his customers instead of to s secret fb group of fans-only.

If you want the updates the ladies here are providing, maybe you should stop trying to tell them what to do ("just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it")


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, my friend who had a $1 sub got one.

What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it?


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

I requested a cancellation and refund at about 1am Eastern Sunday morning, still nothing here. ETA: this is for the September sub box and extra box.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Seriously stop! Why do 10 different people have to jump down Angi's back.Â  Just go on with your Richard bashing and be done with it.


 Lolo, if you don't get why a comment like "just go on with your Richard- bashing and be done with it" is demeaning and dismissive of the concerns of the women posting here, at least have the grace to recognize that WE think it is and be respectful of our perspective.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 
no idea, tbh.

I suppose it could be if their "reason" was that they don't have the items in stock (definitely not an uncommon occurrence in the birchbox world).


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Jessica, thank you for your research. My popcorn may get cold, but I'll wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no idea, tbh.

I suppose it could be if their "reason" was that they don't have the items in stock (definitely not an uncommon occurrence in the birchbox world).

Ugh. I'm going to try calling them and see if I can  get through.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, someone once told me that "people care because they care." As a current subscriber (just about the only one in here, btw), I *care* about any kind of updates regarding my subscription.  If this is where they are, then they are.
Oh ok.  So you don't mind the nastiness and negativity THAT much.  I get it.  So if your goal is just to keep up with the happenings but still consider us to be company killing, vile jerks, why in the name of Holographic Jesus would you bother to engage...at all.  Ever?  I really could have sworn you said once you got your happy place, you wouldn't bother to visit this horrible thread.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 

If they don't have the product to fulfill the order they can cancel.  It would be the same if you bought something and it became out of stock.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 
I believe so, if they have realized they can't fulfill the conditions.  According to the FTC (thanks, Zadidoll for letting us know about this in the first place), "... you [the vendor] have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund."

Although it sounds like people are getting the refund without the notification of the decision.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, speechless.   Can't wait to see how he responds!  This appears to have officially blown up in his face.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't read the pages from when I was last on but did anyone else suddenly and randomly get refund notifications? I got one four hours ago and I never requested a refund. 

They may be auto refunding accounts due to not being able to ship in a timely manner.

It's a shame that the subscription portion to the company obviously has failed between shipping problem with Glossybox (which resulted in Glossybox pulling out from working with them in the Dallas Shaw box) to shipping issues to Canada in August (which, correct me if I'm wrong, was indeed corrected) and shipping/product issues with September and October.

The polish colors are lovely. People who have used Bondi's products were happy with the quality of the polishes. So may be once the dust settles the best thing Bondi can do is instead of doing a subscription box are to offer frequent sales. And avoid pre-orders.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they don't have the product to fulfill the order they can cancel.  It would be the same if you bought something and it became out of stock.


but normally in that situation there would be an accompanying email explaining that.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 
Yes.  If they go beyond a certain timeline for providing the product or if they know they cannot provide the product, they are required by law to refund people without asking them if they want one.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes.  If they go beyond a certain timeline for providing the product or if they know they cannot provide the product, they are required by law to refund people without asking them if they want one.

It's been eight days since I placed my order. I can't imagine that's the timeline.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, my friend who had a $1 sub got one.

What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 



http://business.ftc.gov/documents/alt051-selling-internet-prompt-delivery-rules
 

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for *longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.*

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.

Running Late? Overwhelmed with Orders? The Rule gives you several ways to deal with an unexpected demand.


You can change your shipment promises up to the point the consumer places the order, if you reasonably believe that you can ship by the new date. The updated information overrides previous promises and reduces your need to send delay notices. Be sure to tell your customer the new shipment date before you take the order.
 
You must provide a delay option notice if you can't ship within the originally promised time. The Rule lets you use a variety of ways to provide the notice, including e-mail, fax or phone. It's a good idea to keep a record of what your notice states, when you provide it, and the customer's response.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's been eight days since I placed my order. I can't imagine that's the timeline. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* 


  Yes.  If they go beyond a certain timeline for providing the product or *if they know they cannot provide the product*, they are required by law to refund people without asking them if they want one.
Emphasis mine.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, someone once told me that "people care because they care." As a current subscriber (just about the only one in here, btw), I *care* about any kind of updates regarding my subscription.  If this is where they are, then they are.
Oh ok.  So you don't mind the nastiness and negativity THAT much.  I get it.  So if your goal is just to keep up with the happenings but still consider us to be company killing, vile jerks, why in the name of Holographic Jesus would you bother to engage...at all.  Ever?  I really could have sworn you said once you got your happy place, you wouldn't bother to visit this horrible thread.

I don't report to you, Donna.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

My favorite part of calling them is that they give you the option to press 3 for accounting but if you do, it tells you that's an invalid option. Meanwhile if you press 2 for sales, they make you say your name before they try to connect, where upon it does the same thing as option 1 (customer service) and connects you to their voicemail.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My favorite part of calling them is that they give you the option to press 3 for accounting but if you do, it tells you that's an invalid option. Meanwhile if you press 2 for sales, they make you say your name before they try to connect, where upon it does the same thing as option 1 (customer service) and connects you to their voicemail. 

I have one of those type mailboxes set up for telemarketers. No matter what options you select you end up in voice mail.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

They have dug themselves such a hole, I can't imagine them getting out of it.  I wonder what sunshine they're blowing up the asses of the ladies in The Super-Secret Bondi Lovers Group?  I'm sure some follow this thread seeing as how I was quoted from here.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have dug themselves such a hole, I can't imagine them getting out of it.  I wonder what sunshine they're blowing up the asses of the ladies in The Super-Secret Bondi Lovers Group?  I'm sure some follow this thread seeing as how I was quoted from here.

You're just so amazing they couldn't live with having a group that didn't involve you in some way. 

yeah. I really want  to see how Richard tries to spin this positively.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My favorite part of calling them is that they give you the option to press 3 for accounting but if you do, it tells you that's an invalid option. Meanwhile if you press 2 for sales, they make you say your name before they try to connect, where upon it does the same thing as option 1 (customer service) and connects you to their voicemail. 

I have one of those type mailboxes set up for telemarketers. No matter what options you select you end up in voice mail.


LOL I wish my phone option had that for my kids. LOL "If you want to talk to mom, press 1", "if you want to ask mom for money, press 2" and the phone auto hangs up on money. LOL


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL I wish my phone option had that for my kids. LOL "If you want to talk to mom, press 1", "if you want to ask mom for money, press 2" and the phone auto hangs up on money. LOL
If I get a text from one of the nieces or nephews I am all right, but it I get all telephone call....my first question is how much is it going to cost me.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL I wish my phone option had that for my kids. LOL "If you want to talk to mom, press 1", "if you want to ask mom for money, press 2" and the phone auto hangs up on money. LOL
If you find one, send me the link to where I can get one.  Between the 4 of them, I'm going to have to take a loan out if they don't stop needing and needing and having to have.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

@zadidoll What is the anonymity protection for posting here? I'm wondering if any of the ladies here are going to also receive legal threats for posting some of these things? Does Bondi have access to our personal info since they're an advertiser?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're just so amazing they couldn't live with having a group that didn't involve you in some way. 

yeah. I really want  to see how Richard tries to spin this positively. 

We are EVIL. Just EVIL.  That is how he is going to spin it.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @zadidoll What is the anonymity protection for posting here? I'm wondering if any of the ladies here are going to also receive legal threats for posting some of these things? Does Bondi have access to our personal info since they're an advertiser?
I'm sure if you have it online, they can find it.  I don't have anything on my facebook but I do have a blog and I have my profile here and anyone can find out my last name and address.  (I've post both here cuz I'm stoopid.)

For the record, I am unconcerned by the threat of legal action.  I didn't hurt their reputation any more than they already did themselves.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I requested a cancellation and refund at about 1am Eastern Sunday morning, still nothing here.

ETA: this is for the September sub box and extra box.

I requested my cancellation and refund around the same time and received 2 confirmation emails that my request was received. Nothing at all since. I'm getting pretty pissed off that people are receiving unsolicited refunds before my requested one.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

> I requested my cancellation and refundÂ around the same time and received 2 confirmation emails that my request was received. Nothing at all since. I'm getting pretty pissed off that people are receiving unsolicited refunds before my requested one.Â :icon_evil


 Confirmation emails? I didn't even get that!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I requested my cancellation and refund around the same time and received 2 confirmation emails that my request was received. Nothing at all since. I'm getting pretty pissed off that people are receiving unsolicited refunds before my requested one. 





Confirmation emails? I didn't even get that! 
Did you use the chat feature to leave a message or did you email them directly? I used the chat feature and received to confirmations from Zen Desk.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're just so amazing they couldn't live with having a group that didn't involve you in some way. 

yeah. I really want  to see how Richard tries to spin this positively. 
Yeah.  No.  I'm a big ol meanie maker drama queen providing them with entertainment.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

> Did you use the chat feature to leave a message or did you email them directly? I used the chat feature and received to confirmations from Zen Desk.


 Ah, no, I emailed them directly. I'm still waiting for Richard promised response by end of business on Friday... Oh well.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been playing Ace Attorney 5 and I keep feeling like I need to yell, "OBJECTION!" sometime at Richard/Bondi.
Love that game so much.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like Bondi Swap just noticed he left the group. This could get interesting.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2013)

For the love of Holographic Jesus......This just keeps getting deeper and deeper.  I am shocked that someone was charged for Nov already, Richard is "bribing" customers with $5 vouchers to not complain publicly, and now ladies are getting unsolicited refunds



  I want to say I'm shocked, but I'm really not.  Ok, ladies, you may continue


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @zadidoll What is the anonymity protection for posting here? I'm wondering if any of the ladies here are going to also receive legal threats for posting some of these things? Does Bondi have access to our personal info since they're an advertiser?

He, like all members, only have access to what you put in your profiles. Unless you make public your name, address or email addresses he does not have that info via MUT nor will he have that information. We do not share that kind of info to advertisers or anyone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like Bondi Swap just noticed he left the group. This could get interesting. 




so presumably there are some "fans" that aren't aware that there is a new group.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now, you maybe thinking, but that was 4 years ago, he's a changed man.  People make mistakes. 

So, I emailed the Food Bank for New York City.  Richard claimed in an email to all subscribers, well, this is Bondi's e-mail:






Bondi New York Debut Box + USPS *Dear *Jessica,

Firstly, I would like to thank you for being a subscriber. You have taken a leap of faith in a new start nail polish brand. Your hard earned dollars being spent with Bondi New York enable my team and I to collect a paycheck and to keep the lights on, and more importantly to support charitable organizations like Food Bank for New York City.

My team and I worked incredibly hard to make sure that we were shipping out boxes promptly and were really looking forward to each of you opening your boxes around the same time. Unfortunately, this has not been the case. We are aware that a small number of our customers have seen no movement on their tracking information, despite USPS being in possession of the debut box since last week.

I have spoken at length with USPS and learned that a number of the 8000 packages we shipped were not scanned. What this means is that the package is in transit to you, however you may not be able to get an exact location on where it is right now. Some customers have received packages and their tracking information never updated, other customers have reported only getting an update when it was out for delivery.

As a team we are disappointed and upset that you may have been affected by this failing of USPS. What we have been able to establish is that all domestic packages should be received at the latest by Tuesday August 13th. For our international customers, your package can take up to 14 days to reach you. If by the 13th August you are without your package, we will happily ship a replacement without charge. If you are an international customer, we will ship replacements if you have not received your package by the 21st.

We have taken steps with USPS to ensure that this does not occur again. Rather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt.

For any inconvenience or concern caused, I would like to extend a $10 discount on any future polish purchase from our website. The coupon code is DEBUT10. This coupon code is limited to one use per subscriber and will expire on 7th September 2013. The coupon cannot be used against a subscription service (we're not being awkward, just our subscription system doesn't recognize coupons).

We pride ourselves on providing excellent customer service, therefore, if my team or I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to respond to this email or to start a live chat over on our website.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,


Richard Annington
Founder
Bondi New York 
 
 follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend 
_Copyright Â© 2013 Bondi New York, All rights reserved._ 
You are receiving this email as you are a subscriber to Bondi New York's subscription box service. 
*Our mailing address is:*  Bondi New York Southeast Financial Center 200 South Biscayne Blvd, Suite 2790 Miami, FL 33131
Add us to your address book
 
 unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 


This is what the Food Bank for New York City had to say to me:  

  And in a separate e-mail after I emailed him the Bondi email, this is what they had to say:

Sorry, folks my contact at the Food Bank asked me to take this down.  Their legal team is looking into things!  I should be able to put it back up in a few days.  Again, Sorry.  

I can summarize that they have an agreement with Richard, that he will donate $25,000 and that to date they have received no money from him.

So, that is much more recent.  And again, Zadidoll has seen all of these original emails as well, with no information blocked.  

wait a min. I though they shipped 15,000 boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't understand why you and I should have to hunt for information given the current situation. I am legitimately baffled that we have not gotten an update directly from Bondi yet via email. I want to say I am really sad to see all the references to teams and everyone so on edge. And when I say sad that is exactly what I mean. I have never seen the atmosphere get this bad in the forums. I want to say that I am not on a team of any kind and I really hope this resolves soon.



> Well, someone once told me that "people care because they care." As a current subscriber (just about the only one in here, btw), I *care* about any kind of updates regarding my subscription.Â  If this is where they are, then they are.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh ok.  So you don't mind the nastiness and negativity THAT much.  I get it.  So if your goal is just to keep up with the happenings but still consider us to be company killing, vile jerks, why in the name of Holographic Jesus would you bother to engage...at all.  Ever?  I really could have sworn you said once you got your happy place, you wouldn't bother to visit this horrible thread.
well you know its probly really boring over there and much much more entertaining over here



...  and No UNICORN POOP to step in........


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wait a min. I though they shipped 15,000 boxes.

September/October, I believe 8,000 refers to August.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:





I have contacted the Red Cross and this is what they had to say:





Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:





I have contacted the Red Cross and this is what they had to say:





Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.  









oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  HELL NO ...      he's messing with the wrong one on that one..I have friends who lived thru this .. They live the next town over ..her youngest is still scared to go to school.....       I HOPE THEY BLAST HIM


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wait a min. I though they shipped 15,000 boxes.

September/October, I believe 8,000 refers to August.


Doesn't much matter since either figure is obviously a lie if order numbers are anything to go by. (And I'm pretty sure they are.)


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:





I have contacted the Red Cross and this is what they had to say:





Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you* scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them*, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.  
That's low. This trainwreck keeps going on and on...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's low. This trainwreck keeps going on and on...




That is what I said in posts days ago that  him claiming to give to certain charities will get him in the most trouble. That's illegal and he could do jail time for it,


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's low. This trainwreck keeps going on and on...




I actually went OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOO with a very loud voice when I read it. Good thing im home alone.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's low. This trainwreck keeps going on and on...




damn it How am i supposse to eat popcorn and paint my nails at the same time..priorities priorities


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 









oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  HELL NO ...      he's messing with the wrong one on that one..I have friends who lived thru this .. They live the next town over ..her youngest is still scared to go to school.....       I HOPE THEY BLAST HIM
I really hope he gets what he deserves.  I truly believe what goes around, comes around!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have also had a long conversation with a very helpful person at the Department of Business Records Services for the State of New Jersey.  Here is their website, you can search for Bondi yourself, I did and came up with nothing, which is when I called. https://www.njportal.com/DOR/businessrecords/ They  could not find any business registered under Richard Annington, Bondi NYC, Beauty Gives back or Company X Investments.  This was very interesting to the person I spoke with since they told me  if you are not registered, you aren't able to pay the state the sales tax you collect from the consumer.  Remember, Bondi has a mall kiosk now, he collects sales tax from those sales, or he should be anyway.  Other branches of the New Jersey government are now looking into the matter.  It is possible that they are listed under a different business name, it is possible that Richard is not listed as the owner/primary agent of the business in New Jersey.  It is also possible that they applied for their license today, and it hasn't updated in the New Jersey system yet.  I am not saying Bondi/Richard has done anything wrong when it comes to this State of New Jersey registration business or taxation.  I'm just saying I called the State and asked questions and now the State is looking into it.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
That is what I said in posts days ago that  him claiming to give to certain charities will get him in the most trouble. That's illegal and he could do jail time for it,

You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually went OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOO with a very loud voice when I read it. Good thing im home alone. 
Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
Just a hunch, but I get the feeling he would want his name all over that donation.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope he gets what he deserves.  I truly believe what goes around, comes around!
karma

The Buddhist belief that whatever you do comes back to you, e.g. if you do something good, something good will happen to you, and vice versa.  I really believe in this


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
And give up the tax write-off not in your life.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?

It would be inadvisable for a group collecting funds with the explicit intent of donating to a charity to do so anonymously. It would not be trackable.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
But if he was planning to donate anon, why would he advertise that he's donating? It doesn't add up.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:

I have contacted the Red Cross and this is what they had to say:

Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.  




*sorry...found a TON of gifs...I just HAVE to use them!*


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

there is Not a business that i know of that  collects a LARGE  charitable donation  and doesnt have their name attached  , or publicity  of some type..    He must think people are stupid.. like hello..  YOUR LIEING.. and you cant keep up with your own lieing.. YOUR CAUGHT..


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have also had a long conversation with a very helpful person at the Department of Business Records Services for the State of New Jersey.  Here is their website, you can search for Bondi yourself, I did and came up with nothing, which is when I called. https://www.njportal.com/DOR/businessrecords/ They  could not find any business registered under Richard Annington, Bondi NYC, Beauty Gives back or Company X Investments.  This was very interesting to the person I spoke with since they told me  if you are not registered, you aren't able to pay the state the sales tax you collect from the consumer.  Remember, Bondi has a mall kiosk now, he collects sales tax from those sales, or he should be anyway.  Other branches of the New Jersey government are now looking into the matter.  It is possible that they are listed under a different business name, it is possible that Richard is not listed as the owner/primary agent of the business in New Jersey.  It is also possible that they applied for their license today, and it hasn't updated in the New Jersey system yet.  I am not saying Bondi/Richard has done anything wrong when it comes to this State of New Jersey registration business or taxation.  I'm just saying I called the State and asked questions and now the State is looking into it.

Could this maybe have anything to do with his immigration status? Maybe the official stuff is in someone else's name because his Visa doesn't allow it? I don't know. Grasping at straws here. This is like watching Titanic. We know that everyone is a goner at the end, but still feeling the tension and hoping the boat pulls through!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, just wow.  There are no other words.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
Just a hunch, but I get the feeling he would want his name all over that donation.



Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What the eff. 

is that legal for them to do if I didn't request it? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
And give up the tax write-off not in your life.



Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?

It would be inadvisable for a group collecting funds with the explicit intent of donating to a charity to do so anonymously. It would not be trackable.



Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
But if he was planning to donate anon, why would he advertise that he's donating? It doesn't add up.



Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there is Not a business that i know of that  collects a LARGE  charitable donation  and doesnt have their name attached  , or publicity  of some type..    He must think people are stupid.. like hello..  YOUR LIEING.. and you cant keep up with your own lieing.. YOUR CAUGHT..






Ahhh... sorry I know nothing about non-profits and charities, etc.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know you're screwed if you screw over the Red Cross.

Lol!

I only thing that I can think of is *what if* he didn't use his name or the company's name? What if it was an anonymous donation?
That could be, which is why they are looking into it.  Besides there is a specific registration process for doing fundraisers for the Red Cross.  It is possible that he did donate the money anon, but he would really need that tax  info and receipt  for his non profit status for Beauty Gives Back.  When you are a registered nonprofit, you have to file your charitable givings yearly.  Ordering records from Delaware and calling them about the status of Beauty Gives back and requesting a listing of their charitable domations is next.  It is all a matter of public record when you are a non-profit.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

*deleted*


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could this maybe have anything to do with his immigration status? Maybe the official stuff is in someone else's name because his Visa doesn't allow it? I don't know. Grasping at straws here. This is like watching Titanic. We know that everyone is a goner at the end, but still feeling the tension and hoping the boat pulls through!! 
He is allowed to register businesses in his name as an immigrant.  He has registered businesses in other states, such as Beauty Gives Back in Delaware and Comapny X Investments, Inc in MA, although I couldn't find a current registration on that one and I didn't have time to call.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could this maybe have anything to do with his immigration status? Maybe the official stuff is in someone else's name because his Visa doesn't allow it? I don't know. Grasping at straws here. This is like watching Titanic. We know that everyone is a goner at the end, but still feeling the tension and hoping the boat pulls through .


   Well if this is brought to the knowledge of government ..  him and his partner will more than likely be facing tax fruad and god knows what else for charges due to what has been going on ....   cause between defrauding charities and  not paying business taxes ... Its not a good thing..   * 



 ICEBERG STRAIGHT AHEAD*


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope he gets what he deserves.  I truly believe what goes around, comes around!
I could not help thinking of this song:


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:

Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Regarding his immigration status. Please, let's leave that off MUT at this time.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I was a little worried about Richard coming after me for libel or defamation, but there is nothing I have posted that a person can't find out if they make the same emails and calls I make.  I have not accused him of anything.  I have presented the information that was given to me by others.  Also, since I bought nail polish from him under the impression from his advertising and promotions that all of the profits were going to charity, and if  they are not, that is false advertising and fraud.  

I kinda feel like asking for a refund and returning all of the Bondi polishes I own, since he said he was giving to charity and, as far as I can find information, he has not.  If Richard would like to come here and tell us a charity he has donated money to, somewhere we can verify, and more than a few dollars, that would be great.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

The part that gets me  is that it all could have been avoided if he had of TOLD THE TRUTH IN THE FIRST PLACE ...


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

this is all getting uncomfortably sad....


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

It is sad.  It could have been a great company.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The part that gets me  is that it all could have been avoided if he had of TOLD THE TRUTH IN THE FIRST PLACE ...






*THIS. *


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

In other news, my refund hasn't processed.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is all getting uncomfortably sad....
Yup


----------



## alterkate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding his immigration status. Please, let's leave that off MUT at this time.

Oh, I'm sorry Zadi. I was just trying to come up with a reason that you might not find the business in his name. Definitely not trying to sling mud! I'll try to be more thoughtful about that in the future.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

So in the beginning of this brouhaha,  I came here complaining that I thought he was lying about saying beauty gifts shipped.  Never in a million years would I have considered any of this sh*t happening.  I am simply flabbergasted.

My prediction:  Bondi, Richard and anything to do with him will go poof off the internetz within a matter of days...if not hours.  Doesn't mean the government can't catch his smarmy ass and prosecute the f*ck out of him though.

Jessica, you are my hero...for real.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding his immigration status. Please, let's leave that off MUT at this time.

Oh, I'm sorry Zadi. I was just trying to come up with a reason that you might not find the business in his name. Definitely not trying to sling mud! I'll try to be more thoughtful about that in the future. 


It's more for your safety than his.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 28, 2013)

Cheers to Jessica!


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 28, 2013)

So I came home from work and guess what was waiting for me in the mail?

NOTHING! 

I feel like I've cycled through all the stages of grief in the last 48 hours and am quickly working my way through anger. Once my refund goes through maybe I can find my way toward acceptance. It's just really upsetting that something that is supposed to be a treat has turned into such a... trick. (Sorry, couldn't resist the pun). 

I don't want to dig for dupes, I don't want to find other brands. I signed up for Bondi's box when ipsy was in the middle of DHL hell, and it was so refreshing to communicate with a company that was so open about it's practices and willing to do right by the customer. I can't believe what it's all turned into.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

In the event that people don't get their refunds, another place to complain is the Internet Crime Complaint Center (http://www.ic3.gov). A few years ago, we were among a group of people ripped off by an eBay seller. In those days, there was no "buyer protection" and we were out the money we paid. We (and some others) complained to IC3 and they investigated and did actually track down and prosecute the person for fraud. Like I said, as long as people get their money back, even if technically those sellers guidelines were violated, I' m not sure IC3 is the right placeto go. But I'm glad I have saved every email from that company, should it be needed in the future.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

@luckyme502 , big props to you for putting in the leg work to get us answers!! 





I am somewhat in shock, yet not. I can't believe how fast this went from just delays in shipping to basically fraud. 





Oh well, I bought myself some Cult Nails to make up for it! Thanks @zadidoll for the code!


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In the event that people don't get their refunds, another place to complain is the Internet Crime Complaint Center (http://www.ic3.gov). A few years ago, we were among a group of people ripped off by an eBay seller. In those days, there was no "buyer protection" and we were out the money we paid. We (and some others) complained to IC3 and they investigated and did actually track down and prosecute the person for fraud.

Like I said, as long as people get their money back, even if technically those sellers guidelines were violated, I' m not sure IC3 is the right placeto go. But I'm glad I have saved every email from that company, should it be needed in the future.
Good to know, thanks! I did get my 3 month subscription refunded but I remembered I added a fourth polish to one of the boxes, which they did not refund. So I'm still waiting to hear back about that one last tiny refund.


----------



## springerl (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm pretty much a lurker here on MUT. I've posted a couple times but, usually just read the posts. I, like many of you have been waiting patiently for my boxes. I received the shipping notices everyone else did. I have been extremely busy and hadn't had the chance to check out the forum since I got the notices. I checked my e-mail this morning to see if there was any movement in shipping. Of course, there wasn't. I thought maybe it was like August and it wasn't updating like it should. I was sure some of you already received at least the beauty gift, obviously that's a big fat NO. I never thought I'd walk into the sh$&amp;storm I did. I'm so angry, disappointed and sad that Bondi/Richard pulled this crap!! I really liked the polish and I, like most of you don't even know if I want the polish I already have. I will say thank you to you all for the info especially Jessica with the info about the charities. That is what irks me the most. Like others have said, I'm glad I'm subscribed here or I'd have NO idea what was going on. What a cluster [email protected]$k.:madno:


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Enjoy Cult Nails! Her products are fantastic and he communicates with her customers. Fantastic customer service. Fantastic products.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @luckyme502 , big props to you for putting in the leg work to get us answers!! 





I am somewhat in shock, yet not. I can't believe how fast this went from just delays in shipping to basically fraud. 





*Oh well, I bought myself some Cult Nails to make up for it!* Thanks @zadidoll for the code! 
This.

That's a good idea. I might spend my refund on Cult Nails.


----------



## aladdinsane (Oct 28, 2013)

I ordered from Cult Nails too!   I also wanted to thank @zadidoll for the code!


----------



## chelseyrenee25 (Oct 28, 2013)

I decided that it was time to finally ask for a refund. I just sent the email. Although I loved the polishes I own I don't need the stress of possibly not getting my money back. Maybe if they get their sh*t together one day I will buy again. But I can't see that happening.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 28, 2013)

I kind of wish that the Red Cross, tax board, etc. wasn't posted here because I feel like now he has the heads-up to fix things and make it seem like everything was above board all along.  To be clear, I want the places he's *seemingly* defrauding to know what's going on and investigate but I wish he didn't know they were going to.


----------



## kyfty (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of wish that the Red Cross, tax board, etc. wasn't posted here because I feel like now he has the heads-up to fix things and make it seem like everything was above board all along.  To be clear, I want the places he's *seemingly* defrauding to know what's going on and investigate but I wish he didn't know they were going to.  
My husband said the same thing when I was telling him about all of this. Nothing to be done now though. I'm not sure that at this level there is anything to be done to "fix" it, especially with the Red Cross tornado fund one as that was so long ago.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

If he's going to fix it then he needs a lot of money to do so.  $25,000 to the food bank, however much he raised for the Red Cross and about $7,000 for the charity in the UK where his check bounced.

I have worked most of my career in 501©(3) non-profits and whenever someone made a donation, even anonymously, they were sent a letter thanking them for their gift and specifying how much they donated.  If he made the donations, then he should be able to provide those letters. 

This is so OTT at this point, I honestly can't guess what other terrible thing is going to go wrong.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This is so OTT at this point, I honestly can't guess what other terrible thing is going to go wrong.
Uh-oh.  You jinxed it!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 28, 2013)

Communication from Bondi!








A message from the team @ Bondi New York Dear [lochnessie]

We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow. Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post.
 
*Why is this?* While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March.
 
â€ª*What does this mean?* When our polish is recovered and restocked, we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for.
 
We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed. 

The Team @ Bondi New York


----------



## swimgrl8259 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am mostly just a reader on the MUT boards, but I sadly have requested a refund for my subscription orders. I was trying to keep the faith that I would eventually get my boxes, but my hopes pretty much ended. I really loved the polishes, but it just wasn't worth it. Hopefully I am not too late. 

Good thing I have some new BLs coming soon!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is the email I just got

Quote:   A message from the team @ Bondi New York Dear Courtney

We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow. Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post.
 
*Why is this?* While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March.
 
â€ª*What does this mean?* When our polish is recovered and restocked, we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for.
 
We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed. 

The Team @ Bondi New York


----------



## autopilot (Oct 28, 2013)

Aaaand.... Scene.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 28, 2013)

WHOA.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

well this is the least surprising thing i'll hear all month...


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Communication from Bondi! [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] A message from the team @ Bondi New York DearÂ [lochnessie] We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow . Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post. Â  *Why is this?*Â While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March. Â  â€ª*What does this mean?*Â When our polish is recovered and restocked, we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for. Â  We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed.Â  The Team @ Bondi New York [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR]


 I just got this e-mail too. Absolutely no mention of sending any boxes back because there was no polish or gifts sent.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

So it sounds like they are still going with shipping issues on why no polish ever made it out?  I wonder how they are going to "recover" it. Oh well. I just hope I get my remaining refund with ease and don't have to contact them again.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Communication from Bondi!







A message from the team @ Bondi New York Dear [lochnessie]

We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow. Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post.
 
*Why is this?* While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March.
 
â€ª*What does this mean?* *When our polish is recovered and restocked, *we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for.
 
We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed. 

The Team @ Bondi New York




So are they still claiming that they were shipped or that they never had the polish? I don't know that I'm reading this clearly.


----------



## MsMeesh (Oct 28, 2013)

This is just awful.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

HA, I legit just LOL'd. 

That's all folks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

now how long will it be until they pull a The Look Bag and arise from the dead.


----------



## springerl (Oct 28, 2013)

> Communication from Bondi! I just got the e-mail too. I'm amazed!! [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] A message from the team @ Bondi New York DearÂ [lochnessie] We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow . Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post. Â  *Why is this?*Â While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March. Â  â€ª*What does this mean?*Â When our polish is recovered and restocked, we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for. Â  We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed.Â  The Team @ Bondi New York [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR] [/TR]


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Well ladies, as much as we wished and prayed, looks like we'll be getting NADA. Just received this email, as I am sure y'all did too. 

Quote:   A message from the team @ Bondi New York Dear x

We regret to inform you that today we have decided to put the subscription service on hold and focus primarily on our core retail business. Today we have refunded all subscriptions and will be refunding any outstanding orders that accompanied your subscription orderstomorrow. Please allow 1-3 business days for the refunds to post.
 
*Why is this?* While it was not an easy decision, our September issues and our continued shipping problems have made it increasingly difficult for our small team to focus on our business operations while also providing readily available customer service. Weâ€™ve heard your concerns, and this has guided our decision to suspend subscriptions. This will allow the time needed for our team review operations and provide you with the quality products and services we sought to deliver when we weâ€™re established only in March.
 
â€ª*What does this mean?* When our polish is recovered and restocked, we will inform you of its availability, accompanied by discount codes and special promotions that will enable you to repurchase the polishes you have been waiting for.
 
We cannot express enough our appreciation and gratitude for your patience. Having only launched in March weâ€™ve seen a large growth in our dedicated consumer base. We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team. As more information becomes available, we will be sure to keep you informed. 

The Team @ Bondi New York


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow.  I haven't gotten the email and don't really expect to, since I cancelled my subscription.  So where are all the boxes they claim to have shipped over a week ago?  Did the big bad post office eat them all?  And "When our polish is recovered..." -- recovered?  From where?  Are they going to blame us for absconding with it somehow?  Will they ever really admit what mistakes were made?

I hope everyone gets their refunds OK.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish we still got the beauty gifts for not cancelling!


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

tiniest violin EVER


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm glad everyone is getting their money back but seriously with the nail polish recovery line.  Too bad OJ's in jail.  He could help them hunt it down.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  I haven't gotten the email and don't really expect to, since I cancelled my subscription.  So where are all the boxes they claim to have shipped over a week ago?  Did the big bad post office eat them all?  And "When our polish is recovered..." -- recovered?  From where?  Are they going to blame us for absconding with it somehow?  Will they ever really admit what mistakes were made?

I hope everyone gets their refunds OK.
It was the great  train robbery of BONDI polish  ..dont you remember ...........


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> now how long will it be until they pull a The Look Bag and arise from the dead.


 What is The Look Bag?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

> I'm glad everyone is getting their money back but seriously with the nail polish recovery line.Â  Too bad OJ's in jail.Â  He could help them hunt it down.


 Just proof that the Julep ninjas took it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is The Look Bag?
Long story short: basically a service that went under, came back with and went under again. Wasn't a very dramatic saga or anything but there are a few threads about it around here.


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So THAT means there is no accounting for Bondi?!?!


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well ladies, as much as we wished and prayed, looks like we'll be getting NADA. Just received this email, as I am sure y'all did too. 
Andddd now I just placed my Zoya order that I've been contemplating for the past few days.

In a way, I think this is the best of both worlds, assuming our refunds come through without issues - Bondi can get themselves together, and once they do, we can still buy our pretties if we'd like. In the meantime, we're not in limbo and our money isn't tied up and can be invested in... uhm, more polish, knowing us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## springerl (Oct 28, 2013)

I love how it says "our continued shipping problems". Don't you actually have to ship something for there to be a problem.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *springerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love how it says "our continued shipping problems". Don't you actually have to ship something for there to be a problem.
 It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe my email is coming soon? I cancelled but I still should be on the email list for current boxes or at least some list so I know refunds are processing and I should be on the look out.

At least this makes me feel a little better about my lack of refund request response. I also side eyed the "recover" part lol


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got this e-mail too. Absolutely no mention of sending any boxes back because there was no polish or gifts sent.
and It took HOW LONG for them to manage to assemble that email??    since last week ....    but i thought he was supposse to be USPS Giving them a going over for losing the "packages"


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldn't they just unpack October's subscription box polishes that they said had not been shipped off yet and sell them individually? I guess you would have to have the actual polishes to be able to do that!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.

Wait, what does happen with the beauty gifts? DAMN YOU NINJAS


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

I also asked for a refund via email and have not heard back... I will give it a few days if I do not hear back I will all my credit card


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just proof that the Julep ninjas took it.
Or the angry (zombie?) USPS workers!


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.

Wait, what does happen with the beauty gifts? DAMN YOU NINJAS

but really. Where did the beauty gifts end up?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If he's going to fix it then he needs a lot of money to do so.  $25,000 to the food bank, however much he raised for the Red Cross and about $7,000 for the charity in the UK where his check bounced.

I have worked most of my career in 501©(3) non-profits and whenever someone made a donation, even anonymously, they were sent a letter thanking them for their gift and specifying how much they donated.  If he made the donations, then he should be able to provide those letters. 

This is so OTT at this point, I honestly can't guess what other terrible thing is going to go wrong.

These letters are important documentary evidence in the event that an entity / individual is ever audited. The only time a donation is truly anonymous is when a wad of cash is sent with no return address and that may take a lot of consideration and discussion regarding how to deal with it. All other "anonymous" donations can be tracked either by the donation check or the bank / investing firm that cut the check. It is far more likely that the individual simply wishes to not be listed publicly for whatever reason.

Also, nonprofits that have received tax-exempt status (with a few exceptions) are required to file an annual Form 990 to the IRS, which becomes public record. You can't hide from open scrutiny for very long in the non-profit world.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

for the record, my $1 account still hasn't gotten this email, and i haven't been sent an email about being refunded.

i don't really care though, i'll call it my considerate donation to bondi.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well this is the least surprising thing i'll hear all month...


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.
yeah NOW im wondering wheredid those colour club beauty gifts wonder off to... DAMN JULEP NINJAS  their at it again


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 28, 2013)

So what was the coupon code for Cult Nails?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to spend my money somewhere.

I never requested a refund for my sub because I love the polish and I was hoping to get it. I'm not bitter...not going to throw out my Bondis...in fact I hope they get it together and I can order the other colors I want.


----------



## springerl (Oct 28, 2013)

> Or the angry (zombie?) USPS workers!


 I thought DonnaD said it was Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

Weeeeeeell...dang. Looks  like I missed all the fun when I was out getting my Halloween costume, and came in at the incredibly predictable but far too glossed-over end of Act II...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 28, 2013)

Do nonprofit organizations pay taxes? 




Section 501 of the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) tax code exempts qualified nonprofit organizations from federal taxes. A nonprofit organization is an organization that engages in activities for both public and private interest without pursuing the goal of commercial or monetary profit. To be exempted from federal taxes, nonprofit organizations have to meet certain rules. Some of these rules include: 

Being organized and operated exclusively for charitable, scientific, religious or public safety purposes.
Collecting income and turning over entire amount less expenses to organizations or individuals who are lawfully recognized as legitimate charities.

 If a nonprofit organization engages in activities that are unrelated to their basic purpose, they are required to pay income taxes on that money. For example, if nonprofit organization ABC was formed to provide shelter for the homeless and it makes some money selling bicycles, that income may be eligible for income tax purposes. 

Nonprofits are also exempt from paying sales and property taxes. While the income of a nonprofit organization may not be subject to federal taxes, nonprofit organizations do pay employee taxes (Social Security and Medicare) just like any for-profit company. To learn more about tax issues for nonprofit organizations, go to the IRS website. (Learn more about nonprofit financial statements in _Navigating Government _


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.

Wait, what does happen with the beauty gifts? DAMN YOU NINJAS

but really. Where did the beauty gifts end up? 


Maybe they'll end up going out in his next beauty misadventure. I am 99.9% positive that the August beauty gifts were leftover stock from Gotham Beauty.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

SHOCKER. Didn't see this coming. /sarcasm I really wanted those darn polishes. I will never support Bondi again, though. I wonder what others not reading this thread think about that email out of nowhere. So, either Michael with CC really had no clue or was trying to stay out of it?!


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what was the coupon code for Cult Nails?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to spend my money somewhere.

I never requested a refund for my sub because I love the polish and I was hoping to get it. I'm not bitter...not going to throw out my Bondis...in fact I hope they get it together and I can order the other colors I want. 
It's F&amp;FCONVERT. And don't worry, they send out the polishes fast. I ordered last night and just got my shipping email.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Andddd now I just placed my Zoya order that I've been contemplating for the past few days. In a way, I think this is the best of both worlds,Â assuming our refunds come through without issuesÂ - Bondi can get themselves together, and once they do, we can still buy our pretties if we'd like. In the meantime, we're not in limbo and our money isn't tied up and can be invested in... uhm, more polish, knowing us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which polishes are you getting. I am ordering Tori and on the fence with 3 spirit sets, but need to narrow it down to 2 sets. I want to order some Ninja Polish too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm thinking the charities are some kind of money laundering scheme.  Seriously.  This has all been just a huge SCAM and booboo FRAUD.

I'm sure they'll fade away as bondi...especially when the IRS comes aknockin' and then reappear as something else.  If they have any brains it won't be anything to do with goods for women. 



  *And dude might want to change his name and maybe stop using [email protected]*.
I was wondering what was up with all of his emails being "[email protected]" BAHAH.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was the great  train robbery of BONDI polish  ..dont you remember ...........


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just proof that the Julep ninjas took it.
I'm sticking with Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
These letters are important documentary evidence in the event that an entity / individual is ever audited. The only time a donation is truly anonymous is when a wad of cash is sent with no return address and that may take a lot of consideration and discussion regarding how to deal with it. All other "anonymous" donations can be tracked either by the donation check or the bank / investing firm that cut the check. It is far more likely that the individual simply wishes to not be listed publicly for whatever reason.

Also, nonprofits that have received tax-exempt status (with a few exceptions) are required to file an annual Form 990 to the IRS, which becomes public record. You can't hide from open scrutiny for very long in the non-profit world. 
Thanks for the clarification.  That's what I meant.  There really is no such thing as an anonymous donation unless you pay in cash and provide no personal info.  By anonymous, I meant people who requested that their name not be mentioned at event or publications related to the charity.

I've got to give credit for lasting as long as they did.  I told my husband they'd be out of business by the end of the business day on Monday and they lasted 3 extra hours.  Good job!


----------



## swimgrl8259 (Oct 28, 2013)

Really really trying to resist ordering more polish until my refund posts. So. Hard. Must. Not. Order.


----------



## Boots (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm, guess I don't have to ask for my refund now. I'll be wandering over to some indie nail sites and buying something with my refund!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It appears to me they don't have the fall polish or the beauty gifts.
Color Club said they have them.  I'm betting Lindsay got those too.  Or the ninjas.

I bet someone at Julep is laughing his or her ass off right now.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm rolling around the idea of sending Michael at CC one final email, but I'm not really sure what I would say, so I'm probably going to pass. 

So many unanswered questions.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

The sub box link is still up on the website, and it looks like it's still possible to sign up. They need to take that down ASAP.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm thinking the charities are some kind of money laundering scheme.  Seriously.  This has all been just a huge SCAM and booboo FRAUD.

I'm sure they'll fade away as bondi...especially when the IRS comes aknockin' and then reappear as something else.  If they have any brains it won't be anything to do with goods for women. 



  And dude might want to change his name and maybe stop using [email protected]
might be adviseable for him to just crawl back under a rock... for a while ..maybe in SIBERIA


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

> Color Club said they have them. Â I'm betting Lindsay got those too. Â Or the ninjas. I bet someone at Julep is laughing his or her ass off right now.


 I just said the same thing to my husband.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or the angry (zombie?) USPS workers!
I believe they were drooling zombies...they may also have been blind.  I forget what I said...was it drooling zombies and blind monkeys or blind zombies and drooling monkeys?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the clarification.  That's what I meant.  There really is no such thing as an anonymous donation unless you pay in cash and provide no personal info.  By anonymous, I meant people who requested that their name not be mentioned at event or publications related to the charity.

I've got to give credit for lasting as long as they did.  I told my husband they'd be out of business by the end of the business day on Monday and they lasted 3 extra hours.  Good job!

Oh, I figured you did. =) I just threw that in there for those who are not familiar with the inner workings of the non-profit world.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

I bet Julep is pleased as punch.  And you want to know something?  I may have issues with some Julep polishes, but their box always arrives right on time and any time I have had an issue, it has been fixed immediately over the phone.  

I am sad, because I wanted my .99 box, and I was actually going to stick around for the holidays...but it is Bondi's loss.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for the record, my $1 account still hasn't gotten this email, and i haven't been sent an email about being refunded.

i don't really care though, i'll call it my considerate donation to bondi.
My daughter got this letter but nothing separate saying she was refunded.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Maybe they'll end up going out in his next beauty misadventure. I am 99.9% positive that the August beauty gifts were leftover stock fromÂ Gotham Beauty.


 I'm with you there. As soon as the September box was late and I started doing research into him, that was the conclusion I made as well.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I received the e-mail.  At first, I was afraid to open it, but I did.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

It's funny, you can tell those who read through the thread, and those who didn't.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

now how long will it be until they pull a The Look Bag and arise from the dead.

What is The Look Bag? 
The Look Bag was a subscription service operated by The Look Store. It's a long story with that one but their issues included but were not limited to:


Buying products from unauthorized 3rd party vendors.
Sending out expired products.
Sending out products from various companies without those company permission.
Subscription service going belly under within a few months then after a one month "break" relaunched only to go belly up a 2nd time the following month after that.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127403/the-look-bag-calls-it-quits/0_100


For those also interested:


Red Carpet Box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/0_100 
Box Monthly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127634/box-monthly-scam/0_100

Ready. Steady, Go! / Beauty in a Box Makeup: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127695/scam-alert-ready-steady-go-aka-beautyinaboxmakeup/0_100

Posh Pod: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion/0_100

Go Go Girlfriend: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123562/gogogirlfriend-complaints/0_100

Panty Fly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/0_100


Suffice it to say, Bondi is not our first rodeo but unfortunately it did the most damage to the members of MUT.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

Completely off-topic, but the Tyra gif just makes me all warm inside - in a fierce way, I assure you.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 28, 2013)

I got the customer satisfaction survey sent to me and I was scared to open it.  I haven't responded because I can think of to say is LOL.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those also interested:


Red Carpet Box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/0_100 
Box Monthly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127634/box-monthly-scam/0_100

Ready. Steady, Go! / Beauty in a Box Makeup: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127695/scam-alert-ready-steady-go-aka-beautyinaboxmakeup/0_100

Posh Pod: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion/0_100

Go Go Girlfriend: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123562/gogogirlfriend-complaints/0_100

Panty Fly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/0_100

 totally digging the compilation of subscription sagas. i think posh pod was the first one i got interested in? oh my baby days of makeuptalk.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Andddd now I just placed my Zoya order that I've been contemplating for the past few days.

In a way, I think this is the best of both worlds, assuming our refunds come through without issues - Bondi can get themselves together, and once they do, we can still buy our pretties if we'd like. In the meantime, we're not in limbo and our money isn't tied up and can be invested in... uhm, more polish, knowing us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which polishes are you getting. I am ordering Tori and on the fence with 3 spirit sets, but need to narrow it down to 2 sets. I want to order some Ninja Polish too.
Is there a Zoya discount code right now?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those also interested:


Red Carpet Box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/0_100 
Box Monthly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127634/box-monthly-scam/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127634/box-monthly-scam/0_100
Ready. Steady, Go! / Beauty in a Box Makeup: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127695/scam-alert-ready-steady-go-aka-beautyinaboxmakeup/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127695/scam-alert-ready-steady-go-aka-beautyinaboxmakeup/0_100
Posh Pod: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion/0_100
Go Go Girlfriend: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123562/gogogirlfriend-complaints/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123562/gogogirlfriend-complaints/0_100
Panty Fly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/0_100'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/0_100
 totally digging the compilation of subscription sagas. i think posh pod was the first one i got interested in? oh my baby days of makeuptalk.


Well in order of how these companies fell...


Box Monthly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127634/box-monthly-scam/0_100
Go Go Girlfriend: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123562/gogogirlfriend-complaints/0_100
Posh Pod: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion/0_100
Ready. Steady, Go! / Beauty in a Box Makeup: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127695/scam-alert-ready-steady-go-aka-beautyinaboxmakeup/0_100
Red Carpet Box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/0_100
Panty Fly: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/0_100


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Â  Andddd now I just placed my Zoya order that I've been contemplating for the past few days. In a way, I think this is the best of both worlds,Â assuming our refunds come through without issuesÂ - Bondi can get themselves together, and once they do, we can still buy our pretties if we'd like. In the meantime, we're not in limbo and our money isn't tied up and can be invested in... uhm, more polish, knowing us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Code SPIRIT for buy 1 get 1 free on Zoya Team Spirit Trios. Includes free shipping.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Is there a Zoya discount code right now?


 Buy one Spirit set, get 1 Spirit set free. Use SPIRIT as the discount code.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I bet Julep is pleased as punch. Â And you want to know something? Â I may have issues with some Julep polishes, but their box always arrives right on time and any time I have had an issue, it has been fixed immediately over the phone. Â  I am sad, because I wanted my .99 box, and I was actually going to stick around for the holidays...but it is Bondi's loss.


 Well, this chapter in the saga seems to have ended. Wouldn't it be crazy if this was all a plot hatched by Julep to get people to stop complaining about DHL? Seriously, it sort f makes me sad that so many people got so really angry about this. Not Jessica the Determined, second disciple of holographic Jesus and real-life Nancy Drew, or anyone here, whose anger was deserved Mostly I mean the people who were die-hard supporters and are still probably sitting muttering in the super-secret "those meanies made Richard cancel our boxes" group on FB. I enjoyed talking to some of them, but apparently some of them actually would rather blame us for wrecking Bondi than accept that Richard lied and would have continued to lie. And now Secret Santa and other fun stuff is tense. I hope things will calm down a bit, but I wonder if they can.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Suffice it to say, Bondi is not our first rodeo but unfortunately it did the most damage to the members of MUT.
Well, I am decidedly undamaged.  If someone(s) hate me over this, I'm cool with it.  I encourage anyone who doesn't like how I behaved and/or what I said in this thread to block the crap out of me.  I feel that it is our responsibility to do what we can to protect other members from being scammed and stolen from.  If that makes me a witch, I'm good with it.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which polishes are you getting. I am ordering Tori and on the fence with 3 spirit sets, but need to narrow it down to 2 sets. I want to order some Ninja Polish too.
I got 2 of the spirit sets - the Spirit Game Day collection (I wanted Purity, and at least Jules looks close-ish to Cuff Me; I think Cuff Me leans more toward rose) and the Believe and Achieve Collection (I can't pass up the green!). Which sets are you trying to decide between?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am decidedly undamaged.  If someone(s) hate me over this, I'm cool with it.  I encourage anyone who doesn't like how I behaved and/or what I said in this thread to block the crap out of me.  I feel that it is our responsibility to do what we can to protect other members from being scammed and stolen from.  If that makes me a witch, I'm good with it.
 YOU JUST BE THE BEST witch YOU CAN


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

**REMINDER**

NO talk of immigration status is allowed (per-Zadi). This is for y'alls protection.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, this chapter in the saga seems to have ended. Wouldn't it be crazy if this was all a plot hatched by Julep to get people to stop complaining about DHL?


LMAO I was thinking earlier today, I will NEVER complain about Ipsy and DHL OR the products Ipsy sends out (except Two Cosmetics &amp; MicaBella/Beauty but that's a whole different story) ever again.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sticking with Lindsay Lohan.
 Seriously, huffing 5 free nail polishes just doesn't have the same payoff. Unless you're my husband-the big whiner.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

Please note, unless you know how a business is structured (i.e. sole proprietorship, LLC, corporation, etc.) you cannot know what their tax liability is, nor what rules and regulations apply to them.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Completely off-topic, but the Tyra gif just makes me all warm inside - in a fierce way, I assure you.
Haha, I love that .gif! Probably one of my top 10 faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And just to prove how great Cult Nails is, I ordered maybe ~2 hours ago and already have a shipping notice. Now that's how you do business!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

Zoya Team Spirit Believe and Achieve CollectionÂ  Item # ZPSPIRIT29Â  Raven (Black), Ziv (Gold), Giovanna (Emerald Green Metallic) Zoya Team Spirit MVPolish CollectionÂ  Item # ZPSPIRIT28Â  Zuza (Turquoise), Arizona (Orange), Purity (White) I ordered these plus Zoya Apple on Friday. I can't resist a neon green.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well color me shocked. Actually I do commend them for informing us they were stepping away from subs and refunding everyone instead of just up and disappearing with money. Hopefully there are no issues with refunds.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   short of running away saying neener neener ....   and sticking my tongue out..hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I wonder if its still rainbows ,unicorn poop and   azz kissing else where  





I find this very sad...

It would be great to just be able to let it go. Just my opinion though...

And I am neither a Bondi hater or a fan girl...just someone who likes to paint my nails.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

I just ordered 5 Zoya's last week (patients *NOT REALLY* waiting for them to arrive tomorrow) so tell me I don't need to order 6 more via SPIRIT promo....


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone can use the Ipsy code thru 11/10.. It's IPSYZ3. Buy two get one free. But it only seems to give one free polish per order. But if you don't want any of the Spirit trios, it's another option.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 28, 2013)

My post was in reference to one that was deleted, with good reason.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   short of running away saying neener neener ....   and sticking my tongue out..hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I wonder if its still rainbows ,unicorn poop and   azz kissing else where  




Please. This isn't me speaking with my mod pants on, this is me speaking as a member.

This Bondi discussion has made this forum more divisive and hostile than I've ever seen makeuptalk. I've gotten into my own fair share of arguments with members here and we've always been able to see each other's side and have no hard feelings at the end of the day.

The LAST thing I want is anyone saying "I told you so" to those that held out, because we have members here who had faith, and even if we didn't agree with one another, I want this forum to be able to move on and put it behind them and not have us be against each other when what happened is NONE of our faults.

Sorry this was probably poorly written and scatter brained but I've been wanting to put this out there.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Another company I like: Ninja Polish.

http://www.ninjapolish.com

Just to warn you, hide your credit cards because she also retails other polishes.

Oh and Beautylish also sells Cult Nails so if some thing is out of stock on Cult Nails check out Beautylish.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

> I just ordered 5 Zoya's last week (patients *NOT REALLY* waiting for them to arrive tomorrow) so tell me I don't need to order 6 more via SPIRIT promo....:whistling:


 Lol. I can't tell you that. 6 Zoyas for $22. I added Apple to bump it up to $30 to get the Zoya Remove+ sample free as well.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am decidedly undamaged.  If someone(s) hate me over this, I'm cool with it.  I encourage anyone who doesn't like how I behaved and/or what I said in this thread to block the crap out of me.  I feel that it is our responsibility to do what we can to protect other members from being scammed and stolen from.  If that makes me a witch, I'm good with it.

I like you Donna.. I love the fact that you were so very out spoken and honest, I'm very much the same but sometimes people get mad at me



. Either way i think we all called the doom of Bondi a while back when they were throwing insults to potential customers. I am at least happy to see that they didn't pull a Glymm and take off with everyones money so i think people can be happy with that . I feel the need to say this and richard if you are out there reading this...You need to learn how to take a step back and let someone who isn't so invested in your company deal with the PR and the  customer complainst because if you continue to do business and fight with people via social media you will fail very hard.I also have to say this I don't think that Polish jinx was the end of your subscription business she mearly posted the truth and made it more widely available since you refused to allow anything that would not benefit you.now for the last bit .... NEVER EVER slam another business no matter what you may think in public and that is directed towards your trying to poach both Glossy Boxes and Juleps customers. It comes off as very catty and in very poor taste ...I know you claimed business is business but it looks bad and puts a VERY  sour taste into your customers mouths ...not to mention it can also put you into a place where companies may want to retaliate with their REAL  high priced laywers for poteltial loss of business.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you.



> Please. This isn't me speaking with my mod pants on, this is me speaking as a member. This Bondi discussion has made this forum more divisive and hostile than I've ever seen makeuptalk. I've gotten into my own fair share of arguments with members here and we've always been able to see each other's side and have no hard feelings at the end of the day. The last thing I want is anyone saying "I told you so" to those that held out, because we have members here who had faith, and even if we didn't agree with one another, I want this forum to be able to move on and put it behind them and not have us be against each other when what happened is none of our faults. Sorry this was probably poorly written and scatter brained but I've been wanting to put this out there.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

I am on my phone. Does anyone know if there is a Zoya tread where we can post discount codes? And Butter London ones?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I find this very sad...

It would be great to just be able to let it go. Just my opinion though...

And I am neither a Bondi hater or a fan girl...just someone who likes to paint my nails.
well I  also enjoy painting my nails ..  what i find equally sad is that when the Canadian girls FIRST VOICED CONCERNS  about all this we were called crazy , nasty names and told that we  flat out wrong and to get over it and to suck it up ..    all while he was calling peoples employers ,  sending threatening emails  and  harassing ...    so I may just gloat for a few minutes ...    only cause some extremely RABID Fangirls were down right nasty when  very real concerns were voiced ...    in SEPTEMBER ..    Im not a  hater either ...  I do own a few bondi nail polish ..  I gave them to my 10 year old to use...  

The fact that  we were dismissed as if we were just crazy and troublemakers  bothers me ....


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   short of running away saying neener neener ....   and sticking my tongue out..hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I wonder if its still rainbows ,unicorn poop and   azz kissing else where  






Are you kidding me?  Since I was the one who was referencing Sunshine/Rainbows/Unicorns, this is a personal attack and it's just really unnecessary. 

And yes, to answer your question, I'm still unphased by this, because it's just nail polish to me. The things that bother one person don't bother other people, why is that a problem? 

Pointing fingers and laughing, _*really*_?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   short of running away saying neener neener ....   and sticking my tongue out..hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I wonder if its still rainbows ,unicorn poop and   azz kissing else where  




It's just us being disappointed. I don't think many people were ass kissing, more just hopeless optimists. I personally was holding out because I really wanted My Ex's Heart haha, but off to the dupes we go!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

> I am on my phone. Does anyone know if there is a Zoya tread where we can post discount codes? And Butter London ones?


 Well, there's one called Show Us Your Zoyas. I think it was created to post pics of what we buy using IPSYZ3. And there was one just saying hey, SPIRIT gets you the bogo on the Trios. I'll see if I can post the links. I don't think we have just a general Zoya thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't recall which thread it was so I'm just going to cross post this.

Someone asked about a blue glitter polish as a dupe for either Butter London polish or Deb Lippmann polish. Would this work?

http://www.ninjapolish.com/Caribbean-Reef.html


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 28, 2013)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh.  I'm staying in here, it's not safe out there.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I can't recall which thread it was so I'm just going to cross post this. Someone asked about a blue glitter polish as a dupe for either Butter London polish or Deb Lippmann polish. Would this work? http://www.ninjapolish.com/Caribbean-Reef.html


 That is beautiful.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the Pre Game Collection, Believe &amp; Achieve Collection, and Practice Makes Perfect Collection. Can we stack the codes?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2013)

If anyone knows about a just plain all about Zoya thread, please let me know. This 1 is just about the code. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138690/zoya-b1g1-free-shipping-on-all-team-trios And this one in the Ipsy forum. Gods, I think I'm in luv with Zoya Mosheen. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138627/show-us-your-zoyas


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Painting my toes Butter London Bramble. First time using BL and I love it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   richard if you are out there reading this...You need to learn how to take a step back and let someone who isn't so invested in your company deal with the PR and the  customer complainst because if you continue to do business and fight with people via social media you will fail very hard.I also have to say this I don't think that Polish jinx was the end of your subscription business she mearly posted the truth and made it more widely available since you refused to allow anything that would not benefit you.now for the last bit .... NEVER EVER slam another business no matter what you may think in public and that is directed towards your trying to poach both Glossy Boxes and Juleps customers. It comes off as very catty and in very poor taste ...I know you claimed business is business but it looks bad and puts a VERY  sour taste into your customers mouths ...not to mention it can also put you into a place where companies may want to retaliate with their REAL  high priced laywers for poteltial loss of business.
AMEN!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just want pretty polish to make my nails pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want the Red Cross to report them to the DOJ
hahaha.... .I'm not sure this rises to the level of a war crime.... hahaha


----------



## lovepink (Oct 28, 2013)

I got the refund email even though I have no money to be refunded! Maybe because I wad a monthly subscriber? I got August but skipped Sept and Oct due to travels. I have never been so happy/lucky to have that happen! Going to keep an eye on my cc just to make sure nothing untoward pops up! Hope everyones refunds process!


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Are you kidding me?  Since I was the one who was referencing Sunshine/Rainbows/Unicorns, this is a personal attack and it's just really unnecessary. 

And yes, to answer your question, I'm still unphased by this, because it's just nail polish to me. The things that bother one person don't bother other people, why is that a problem? 

Pointing fingers and laughing, _*really*_?
Actually NO it wasnt a personal attack but you will take it as you may ...    I merely referenced to the sunshine/rainbows cause thats typically what i reference to when  something  bad is happening but yet  some people *not saying you but in general* cant seem to see it ...       When someone*anyone* lies and lies and lies more to cover their intial lie eventually things start falling apart ..its simpley that if he had of been honest with the subscribers to begin with ...  NONE of this would have happened


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> hahaha.... .I'm not sure this rises to the level of a war crime.... hahaha


 No really, if you are suspected of raising money for disaster relief without giving the money to disaster relief, the DOJ, handles those cases. Apparently, it a serious thing. I posted the link to the webpage about it earlier.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

I may be in the minority, but I was actually saddened by the email. I was _hoping_ that Bondi would pull it together. Interestingly enough, I have sent several emails to them over the past 3 days with my last email sent today requesting to skip the November box. How ironic.

I recall a very early Bondi thread (can't remember which one) where MUT members were asked about whether they wanted to receive beauty gifts (anyone remember that thread?). Anyhoo, I added my two cents in because I was not all that high on getting extra gifts. Even the charity stuff, it was a nice touch but not something that *made* me sign up for Bondi. I was soo not interested in all that. Dang it, I just wanted the polish! I would hate to think that beauty gifts and extras are somehow a contributor to all this madness. Whew, it has certainly been a rough two months over there at Bondi.

I plan on keeping the polishes I do have and using them as I have been. Shoot, I paid for those polishes and I like them. In the end, _for me at least_, it is all about a simple business transaction. Pay for polish. Ship polish. Period. No harm, no foul on the previous orders. Alas, I will just watch my account to see about my refund.

Now I will say that a few of Bondi's actions (in particular the social media interactions) and the 180 degree turn on communications did turn me off a tad. But I am not in Richard's shoes, so I can't even fathom what he may or may not have been thinking. No matter the outcome, I definitely have no ill will towards anyone associated with Bondi. I always cheer for small businesses to grow and prosper. Just seems, like many on here have said, that it was a case of "too much too soon" and it became far to overwhelming for them. Perhaps a revised business model for their sub boxes is needed. Certainly a lot of lessons learned for them (hopefully), as well as myself (as a consumer).

And for the record, this was my first and last nail sub box. LOL, I can't take anything else like this happening in the future. I will just lurk MUT for sales and specials and grab polishes on the fly. Ya'll are such enablers.
 

DeSha

_Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the Pre Game Collection, Believe &amp; Achieve Collection, and Practice Makes Perfect Collection.

Can we stack the codes?
Zoya does not let u stack codes.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Oct 28, 2013)

So, I'm a bit disappointed. Glad to finally have an email from Richard but I was still holding out the tiniest bit of hope my polish was in the mail. I now believe that they still don't have the polish in their possession and nothing was shipped, ever. And there's no way he came to this conclusion in the last few hours to just up and refund everyone and have USPS cancel 15,000 deliveries and ship them all back. Um, how much is that gonna cost to have ALL those returned?! Um, yeah....no way! And all the while he was still blowing smoke up customers arses online. I want a couple of those fall colors so badly but I just don't know if I can, in good conscience, support the company after this. And I don't think I can even consider purchasing polish of any brand right now. But you ladies buy enough for me, okay?! I'm just very disappointed. I posted a YouTube video after the glossybox incident touting Bondi and telling people to sign up for the sub and several people did, because of my video and subsequent Unboxing video. And now I feel awful to have been the reason they are likely feeling the same way I am. All because that damn Lindsey Lohan stole the pretties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Zoya does not let u stack codes.


 I didn't think they would. Thanks.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't recall which thread it was so I'm just going to cross post this.

Someone asked about a blue glitter polish as a dupe for either Butter London polish or Deb Lippmann polish. Would this work?

http://www.ninjapolish.com/Caribbean-Reef.html




I don't care if it's a dupe for scallywag...I must have it regardless!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another company I like: Ninja Polish.

http://www.ninjapolish.com

Just to warn you, hide your credit cards because she also retails other polishes.

Oh and Beautylish also sells Cult Nails so if some thing is out of stock on Cult Nails check out Beautylish.
llarowe.com sells Cult Nails too, as well as a lot of other indie brands. Picture Polish is another one of my favorites.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 28, 2013)

I strongly recommend Ninja Polish -- thems some puuuuuuurdy lacquers.  I own Mystic Glacier and a few floams and they are just awesomesauce.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No really, if you are suspected of raising money for disaster relief without giving the money to disaster relief, the DOJ, handles those cases. Apparently, it a serious thing. I posted the link to the webpage about it earlier.
Oh, I missed that. Did they say they were raising money for disaster relief? wow.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Subscribing for updates, even though I cancelled.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I told you all I had been a busy girl, and I have been.  And now, I've been given the okay to post what I did today on MuT.  It's rather long, so it will be broken up into a couple posts.  Sorry.  But there's pictures!  

First, I looked at Richard's Linked in page, which is public, and looked through his resume.  Then I looked for his UK recruiting company, eazyrecruit.  I found this:

http://www.science20.com/newswire/eazyrecruit_support_starfish_greathearts_through_five_year_pledge

http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/news-releases/eazyrecruit-to-support-starfish-greathearts-through-a-five-year-pledge-153200595.html

They are the same, since it was a press release Richard put out.

So, I emailed starfish greathearts foundation.  

This is their website, it seems like a great organization.  https://www.starfishcharity.org/get-involved-uk  

This was what they had to say:





So, the questions that raised in my mind were, he pledged part of his profits, maybe his company had no profits?  That is true, but in the press release he even gives a date he is going to give them a 5,000 pounds sterling check.  And, besides not giving them money, he bounced a check for his gala dinner tickets.  That's a nice guy right there.  

I would like to say that the person at the foundation was very nice and gave me permission to post the e-mail they had sent, so long as their name and email address were blocked.  

Zadidoll has seen the original e-mail, with nothing blocked out, because I have forwarded it to her.  

That was the first thing.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Let's see if that looks better.  

Edited:  This is much clearer, at least on my screen.


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now, you maybe thinking, but that was 4 years ago, he's a changed man.  People make mistakes. 

So, I emailed the Food Bank for New York City.  Richard claimed in an email to all subscribers, well, this is Bondi's e-mail:







Bondi New York Debut Box + USPS *Dear *Jessica,

Firstly, I would like to thank you for being a subscriber. You have taken a leap of faith in a new start nail polish brand. Your hard earned dollars being spent with Bondi New York enable my team and I to collect a paycheck and to keep the lights on, and more importantly to support charitable organizations like Food Bank for New York City.

My team and I worked incredibly hard to make sure that we were shipping out boxes promptly and were really looking forward to each of you opening your boxes around the same time. Unfortunately, this has not been the case. We are aware that a small number of our customers have seen no movement on their tracking information, despite USPS being in possession of the debut box since last week.

I have spoken at length with USPS and learned that a number of the 8000 packages we shipped were not scanned. What this means is that the package is in transit to you, however you may not be able to get an exact location on where it is right now. Some customers have received packages and their tracking information never updated, other customers have reported only getting an update when it was out for delivery.

As a team we are disappointed and upset that you may have been affected by this failing of USPS. What we have been able to establish is that all domestic packages should be received at the latest by Tuesday August 13th. For our international customers, your package can take up to 14 days to reach you. If by the 13th August you are without your package, we will happily ship a replacement without charge. If you are an international customer, we will ship replacements if you have not received your package by the 21st.

We have taken steps with USPS to ensure that this does not occur again. Rather than dropping packages at a USPS Post Office, we have arranged for a collection to ensure all packages are scanned on receipt.

For any inconvenience or concern caused, I would like to extend a $10 discount on any future polish purchase from our website. The coupon code is DEBUT10. This coupon code is limited to one use per subscriber and will expire on 7th September 2013. The coupon cannot be used against a subscription service (we're not being awkward, just our subscription system doesn't recognize coupons).

We pride ourselves on providing excellent customer service, therefore, if my team or I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to respond to this email or to start a live chat over on our website.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,


Richard Annington
Founder
Bondi New York 
 
 follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend 
_Copyright Â© 2013 Bondi New York, All rights reserved._ 
You are receiving this email as you are a subscriber to Bondi New York's subscription box service. 
*Our mailing address is:*  Bondi New York Southeast Financial Center 200 South Biscayne Blvd, Suite 2790 Miami, FL 33131
Add us to your address book
 
 unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 


This is what the Food Bank for New York City had to say to me:  

  And in a separate e-mail after I emailed him the Bondi email, this is what they had to say:

Sorry, folks my contact at the Food Bank asked me to take this down.  Their legal team is looking into things!  I should be able to put it back up in a few days.  Again, Sorry.  

I can summarize that they have an agreement with Richard, that he will donate $25,000 and that to date they have received no money from him.

So, that is much more recent.  And again, Zadidoll has seen all of these original emails as well, with no information blocked.  



Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm back.  Do you remember on May 22nd Bondi ran a fundraiser where he advertised he was donating 100% of sales to the Red Cross for the victims of the tornadoes?  Here is a facebook screen shot of it, the last time I checked today it was still posted there.  

That is the facebook screen shot:





I have contacted the Red Cross and this is what they had to say:





Now, this Red Cross one is the one that will land Richard in hot water,if  he never gave money to the Red Cross.  If you scam the red cross and disaster relief victims by claiming to raise money for them, and then you don't donate the proceeds to them, the Federal Department of Justice steps in.  http://www.redcross.org/scams  Now that they have been made aware of the situation, they will investigate.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have also had a long conversation with a very helpful person at the Department of Business Records Services for the State of New Jersey.  Here is their website, you can search for Bondi yourself, I did and came up with nothing, which is when I called. https://www.njportal.com/DOR/businessrecords/ They  could not find any business registered under Richard Annington, Bondi NYC, Beauty Gives back or Company X Investments.  This was very interesting to the person I spoke with since they told me  if you are not registered, you aren't able to pay the state the sales tax you collect from the consumer.  Remember, Bondi has a mall kiosk now, he collects sales tax from those sales, or he should be anyway.  Other branches of the New Jersey government are now looking into the matter.  It is possible that they are listed under a different business name, it is possible that Richard is not listed as the owner/primary agent of the business in New Jersey.  It is also possible that they applied for their license today, and it hasn't updated in the New Jersey system yet.  I am not saying Bondi/Richard has done anything wrong when it comes to this State of New Jersey registration business or taxation.  I'm just saying I called the State and asked questions and now the State is looking into it.
This is all of my posts together for ease of reference and for anyone who doesn't want to go through pages and pages to find them.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Code SPIRIT for buy 1 get 1 free on Zoya Team Spirit Trios. Includes free shipping.


Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Buy one Spirit set, get 1 Spirit set free. Use SPIRIT as the discount code.
THANKS!!!  Now I get to order Purity!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  _Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_



​ Cult Nail's Swanbourne has a shimmer but it's close to the same hue as _That Sh* Cray_.



​ Source: http://www.chitchatnails.com/2012/04/11/cult-nails-swanbourne/​ Maybe Layla's GE-08 Extravagent



​ Image source Ninja Polish​


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 28, 2013)

> _Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish. _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Try Zoya Louise! Some people posted in the dupe thread that it's dead on. If it's too light, Zoya Angelina might be closer.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Subscribing for updates, even though I cancelled.


 Well, since Bondi quit the sub boxes completely! I think this thread is probably dead.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is Julep's Fiore close? Zoya won't ship to me.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well color me shocked.

Actually I do commend them for informing us they were stepping away from subs and refunding everyone instead of just up and disappearing with money. Hopefully there are no issues with refunds.
That is true-I have some businesses not give refunds.  That is one of the reasons I have been so reluctant to pay for a year up front with smaller subscriptions.  I have seen so many go under.  I guess I was never meant to be a Bondi girl, but I will see most of you in different threads.  &lt;3 Goodnight!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be in the minority, but I was actually saddened by the email. I was _hoping_ that Bondi would pull it together. Interestingly enough, I have sent several emails to them over the past 3 days with my last email sent today requesting to skip the November box. How ironic.

I recall a very early Bondi thread (can't remember which one) where MUT members were asked about whether they wanted to receive beauty gifts (anyone remember that thread?). Anyhoo, I added my two cents in because I was not all that high on getting extra gifts. Even the charity stuff, it was a nice touch but not something that *made* me sign up for Bondi. I was soo not interested in all that. Dang it, I just wanted the polish! I would hate to think that beauty gifts and extras are somehow a contributor to all this madness. Whew, it has certainly been a rough two months over there at Bondi.

I plan on keeping the polishes I do have and using them as I have been. Shoot, I paid for those polishes and I like them. In the end, _for me at least_, it is all about a simple business transaction. Pay for polish. Ship polish. Period. No harm, no foul on the previous orders. Alas, I will just watch my account to see about my refund.

Now I will say that a few of Bondi's actions (in particular the social media interactions) and the 180 degree turn on communications did turn me off a tad. But I am not in Richard's shoes, so I can't even fathom what he may or may not have been thinking. No matter the outcome, I definitely have no ill will towards anyone associated with Bondi. I always cheer for small businesses to grow and prosper. Just seems, like many on here have said, that it was a case of "too much too soon" and it became far to overwhelming for them. Perhaps a revised business model for their sub boxes is needed. Certainly a lot of lessons learned for them (hopefully), as well as myself (as a consumer).

And for the record, this was my first and last nail sub box. LOL, I can't take anything else like this happening in the future. I will just lurk MUT for sales and specials and grab polishes on the fly. Ya'll are such enablers.
 

DeSha

_Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
Zoya Louise


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be in the minority, but I was actually saddened by the email. I was _hoping_ that Bondi would pull it together. Interestingly enough, I have sent several emails to them over the past 3 days with my last email sent today requesting to skip the November box. How ironic.

I recall a very early Bondi thread (can't remember which one) where MUT members were asked about whether they wanted to receive beauty gifts (anyone remember that thread?). Anyhoo, I added my two cents in because I was not all that high on getting extra gifts. Even the charity stuff, it was a nice touch but not something that *made* me sign up for Bondi. I was soo not interested in all that. Dang it, I just wanted the polish! I would hate to think that beauty gifts and extras are somehow a contributor to all this madness. Whew, it has certainly been a rough two months over there at Bondi.

I plan on keeping the polishes I do have and using them as I have been. Shoot, I paid for those polishes and I like them. In the end, _for me at least_, it is all about a simple business transaction. Pay for polish. Ship polish. Period. No harm, no foul on the previous orders. Alas, I will just watch my account to see about my refund.

Now I will say that a few of Bondi's actions (in particular the social media interactions) and the 180 degree turn on communications did turn me off a tad. But I am not in Richard's shoes, so I can't even fathom what he may or may not have been thinking. No matter the outcome, I definitely have no ill will towards anyone associated with Bondi. I always cheer for small businesses to grow and prosper. Just seems, like many on here have said, that it was a case of "too much too soon" and it became far to overwhelming for them. Perhaps a revised business model for their sub boxes is needed. Certainly a lot of lessons learned for them (hopefully), as well as myself (as a consumer).

And for the record, this was my first and last nail sub box. LOL, I can't take anything else like this happening in the future. I will just lurk MUT for sales and specials and grab polishes on the fly. Ya'll are such enablers.
 

DeSha

_Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
Dupe:  Julep "Oivia" looks the same to me.  Unless I'm missing something, "That Sh*t Cray" is chocolate brown, as is "Olivia".  She is perfect chocolate brown, and coincidentally was my first ever Julep purchase, through Sephora, to test out if I liked them enough to sub with Julep, lol.  Always been one of my favorites.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

For what its worth, I'm appreciative of this thread because I got to know a lot of members I otherwise might not have interacted with!


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. I had my questions about the donations because of the way he phrases things that seem to leave him loopholes to get out of actually donating. But writing a bad check for gala tickets.... crazy.


----------



## reepy (Oct 28, 2013)

Just curious if everyone on a multi-month subscription received a refund notification yet.  The email says that they went out today but I haven't received one.  I sent an email, but assume it may be awhile till I hear...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what its worth, I'm appreciative of this thread because I got to know a lot of members I otherwise might not have interacted with!
Me too!


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually NO it wasnt a personal attack but you will take it as you may ...    I merely referenced to the sunshine/rainbows cause thats typically what i reference to when  something  bad is happening but yet  some people *not saying you but in general* cant seem to see it ...       When someone*anyone* lies and lies and lies more to cover their intial lie eventually things start falling apart ..its simpley that if he had of been honest with the subscribers to begin with ...  NONE of this would have happened 


Sure, you're entitled to your opinions and I'm sure everyone here appreciates people of all opinions discussing how they feel. But I don't think anyone appreciates when someone from one 'side' (for lack of a better term) of the discussion points fingers and says "I told you so".  And truly, the point about it being directed at me or not is really irrelevant. Sure, not cool if it's directed at me, but even an in general remark.. SMH. 

I think there's a relevant topic here regarding the recent updates and that kind of comment just isn't a constructive contribution.  In a discussion that has emotions running high (NAIL POLISH and MONEY tend to bring the heat, apparently!), it just seems like a thoughtless and rude comment.


----------



## amandah (Oct 28, 2013)

> Just curious if everyone on a multi-month subscription received a refund notification yet.Â  The email says that they went out today but I haven't received one.Â  I sent an email, but assume it may be awhile till I hear...


 I was on a 3month subscription and just got the email. It didn't say if it was the full amount or prorated.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

I've merged the November thread back into this thread simply because there is no November subscription since Bondi has shut down their subscription service.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what its worth, I'm appreciative of this thread because I got to know a lot of members I otherwise might not have interacted with!
Me too, plus I had never actually made an MUT account before, just peeked at threads when they were posted elsewhere. Now I am interested to see what is going on over here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm glad we're all at least getting our money back.  I canceled my subscription a couple of days ago, but hadn't yet asked for a refund for the September box.  I'm glad to wash  my hands of this company.  I will never buy a polish from them again.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And for the record, this was my first and last nail sub box. LOL, I can't take anything else like this happening in the future. I will just lurk MUT for sales and specials and grab polishes on the fly. Ya'll are such enablers.
Aw, that's too bad! There are plenty of sub boxes out there that do manage to ship on a monthly basis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just research and read reviews before signing up for anything.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a, potentially, dumb question to ask.  Maybe I just don't understand some of the relationships between companies in the same product arena...but I'm honestly confused still.  It doesn't matter really, but I'm gonna ask it anyways, now that there is word on the Bondi situation.

Why is a nail polish company, that not only wants to grow and promote their OWN nail polish (much less a new subscription of theirs at the time!)... partnering up with another nail polish company--to put COMPETITION'S products in their boxes (even as gifts)?

Especially when (on average) the competitor's product is of lesser quality.  Why would Bondi want to associate their brand with a lesser quality one?  (I'm basing lesser quality on my own experiences with their formula, and countless bad reviews and witch fests by them being sent out in birch box all the time, I know NOT all products from them are horrible.)

I know a lot of you guys *were* excited to get the gift sets of whatever it was from CC in the bondi box...I don't mean to say you were excited for "crap" or anything, I'm just entirely confused on the above questions of why the partnership like that.  How does the partnership truly help out either side of the competing businesses?  To me it is like NARS website giving away Too Faced products as free with purchase gifts when ordering... Or Julep and Bondi being competitors, but partnering up...  I am aware of other sub boxes (like Pop Sugar etc) putting "gift cards" to other sub companies in their boxes as one of the items--but those other companies, while similar sometimes, aren't the exact same product grouping or offerings.  You're not going to quit Pop Sugar to join Nature Box, for example, or Julep.

I feel like I'm missing something here.  As unimportant as it is, it is going to nag at me in moments of boredom if I don't even ask about it, LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

@zadidoll can you find out what the hell happened to the color club masterclass gifts we were supposed to receive?


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



_Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.



_

Try Zoya Louise! Some people posted in the dupe thread that it's dead on. If it's too light, Zoya Angelina might be closer.  Thanks much!


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  _Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_



​ Cult Nail's Swanbourne has a shimmer but it's close to the same hue as _That Sh* Cray_.



​ Source: http://www.chitchatnails.com/2012/04/11/cult-nails-swanbourne/​ Maybe Layla's GE-08 Extravagent



​ Image source Ninja Polish​ 
Thanks much. Those look LOVELY!!!


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a, potentially, dumb question to ask.  Maybe I just don't understand some of the relationships between companies in the same product arena...but I'm honestly confused still.  It doesn't matter really, but I'm gonna ask it anyways, now that there is word on the Bondi situation.

Why is a nail polish company, that not only wants to grow and promote their OWN nail polish (much less a new subscription of theirs at the time!)... partnering up with another nail polish company--to put COMPETITION'S products in their boxes (even as gifts)?

Especially when (on average) the competitor's product is of lesser quality.  Why would Bondi want to associate their brand with a lesser quality one?  (I'm basing lesser quality on my own experiences with their formula, and countless bad reviews and witch fests by them being sent out in birch box all the time, I know NOT all products from them are horrible.)

I know a lot of you guys *were* excited to get the gift sets of whatever it was from CC in the bondi box...I don't mean to say you were excited for "crap" or anything, I'm just entirely confused on the above questions of why the partnership like that.  How does the partnership truly help out either side of the competing businesses?  To me it is like NARS website giving away Too Faced products as free with purchase gifts when ordering... Or Julep and Bondi being competitors, but partnering up...  I am aware of other sub boxes (like Pop Sugar etc) putting "gift cards" to other sub companies in their boxes as one of the items--but those other companies, while similar sometimes, aren't the exact same product grouping or offerings.  You're not going to quit Pop Sugar to join Nature Box, for example, or Julep.

I feel like I'm missing something here.  As unimportant as it is, it is going to nag at me in moments of boredom if I don't even ask about it, LOL.
I was actually wondering the exact same thing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

In regards to Color Club.

At this time no one knows what's going on with that.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 28, 2013)

This is a dumb question but I paid with Paypal, so will I still get my refund? I'd also like to know what happened to all those beauty gifts. Although I have a feeling that the only answers we will ever get will be from our own sleuthing. Such a shame. I can't even.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be in the minority, but I was actually saddened by the email. I was _hoping_ that Bondi would pull it together. Interestingly enough, I have sent several emails to them over the past 3 days with my last email sent today requesting to skip the November box. How ironic.

I recall a very early Bondi thread (can't remember which one) where MUT members were asked about whether they wanted to receive beauty gifts (anyone remember that thread?). Anyhoo, I added my two cents in because I was not all that high on getting extra gifts. Even the charity stuff, it was a nice touch but not something that *made* me sign up for Bondi. I was soo not interested in all that. Dang it, I just wanted the polish! I would hate to think that beauty gifts and extras are somehow a contributor to all this madness. Whew, it has certainly been a rough two months over there at Bondi.

I plan on keeping the polishes I do have and using them as I have been. Shoot, I paid for those polishes and I like them. In the end, _for me at least_, it is all about a simple business transaction. Pay for polish. Ship polish. Period. No harm, no foul on the previous orders. Alas, I will just watch my account to see about my refund.

Now I will say that a few of Bondi's actions (in particular the social media interactions) and the 180 degree turn on communications did turn me off a tad. But I am not in Richard's shoes, so I can't even fathom what he may or may not have been thinking. No matter the outcome, I definitely have no ill will towards anyone associated with Bondi. I always cheer for small businesses to grow and prosper. Just seems, like many on here have said, that it was a case of "too much too soon" and it became far to overwhelming for them. Perhaps a revised business model for their sub boxes is needed. Certainly a lot of lessons learned for them (hopefully), as well as myself (as a consumer).

And for the record, this was my first and last nail sub box. LOL, I can't take anything else like this happening in the future. I will just lurk MUT for sales and specials and grab polishes on the fly. Ya'll are such enablers.
 

DeSha

_Edited to ask-- any dupes for That Sh*t Cray? I was reallllllyyyyy wanting this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
Dupe:  Julep "Oivia" looks the same to me.  Unless I'm missing something, "That Sh*t Cray" is chocolate brown, as is "Olivia".  She is perfect chocolate brown, and coincidentally was my first ever Julep purchase, through Sephora, to test out if I liked them enough to sub with Julep, lol.  Always been one of my favorites.

Thank you. While not a fan of Julep's formula, I will definitely keep this one color in mind!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is a dumb question but I paid with Paypal, so will I still get my refund?

I'd also like to know what happened to all those beauty gifts. Although I have a feeling that the only answers we will ever get will be from our own sleuthing.

Such a shame. I can't even.

What we know is that they have begun to issue refunds. If you paid by Paypal you should see a reverse on that within a few days. If you do not you are free to contact Paypal with the email from Bondi showing they acknowledged they were going to do refunds but you never got yours. Give them a few days though as you may not see a reversal until Wednesday.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 28, 2013)

> What we know is that they have begun to issue refunds. If you paid by Paypal you should see a reverse on that within a few days. If you do not you are free to contact Paypal with the email from Bondi showing they acknowledged they were going to do refunds but you never got yours. Give them a few days though as you may not see a reversal until Wednesday.


 Thanks Zadi! I'm not in a huge hurry I just wanted to make sure there was nothing for me to do on my end at this point.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I have a, potentially, dumb question to ask.Â  Maybe I just don't understand some of the relationships between companies in the same product arena...but I'm honestly confused still.Â  It doesn't matter really, but I'm gonna ask it anyways, now that there is word on the Bondi situation. Why is a nail polish company, that not only wants to grow and promote their OWN nail polish (much less a new subscription of theirs at the time!)...Â partnering up with another nail polish company--to putÂ COMPETITION'S products in their boxes (even as gifts)? Especially when (on average) the competitor's product is of lesser quality.Â  Why would Bondi want to associate their brand with a lesser quality one?Â  (I'm basing lesser quality on my own experiences with their formula, and countless bad reviews and witch fests by them being sent out in birch box all the time, I know NOT all products from them are horrible.) I know a lot of you guys *were* excited to get the gift sets of whatever it was from CC in the bondi box...I don't mean to say you were excited for "crap" or anything, I'm just entirely confused on the above questions of why the partnership like that.Â  How does the partnership truly help out either side of the competing businesses?Â  To me it is like NARS website giving away Too Faced products as free with purchase gifts when ordering...Â Or Julep and Bondi being competitors, but partnering up... Â I am aware of other sub boxes (like Pop Sugar etc) putting "gift cards" to other sub companies in their boxes as one of the items--but those other companies, while similar sometimes, aren't the exact same product grouping or offerings.Â  You're not going to quit Pop Sugar to join Nature Box, for example, or Julep. I feel like I'm missing something here.Â  As unimportant as it is, it is going to nag at me in moments of boredom if I don't even ask about it, LOL.


 My guess ( and this is a total SWAG) is that CC is trying to "upscale" the image of that brand; I think they re using a new brand for their less-expensive line (kind of like OPI and Nicole, maybe). And I think Bondi was just looking for something that was big and that they thought might appeal to more people who were interested in nail art (I think it might have been specifically talked about either here or on FB). So CC gets an association with a more upscale brand, Bondi gets a nice, big gift to send out and that's that. The timing is interesting though. Since e Cc boxes weren't released unti, last week,was this origi ally supposed to be sent as the October gift, we're we supposed to get it before it hit the street or did the idea only come up when Bondi decided it wanted something "big" to make up for the delay? I doubt we'll ever know the truth.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you. While not a fan of Julep's formula, I will definitely keep this one color in mind!
I have the same issues with Julep re/formulas.  It is one of the few reasons I am boycotting them (the main being DHL).  However I do love the formula of this particular color though.  I've had it a year and a half, and it is still great (same original bottle).  I hope you can find a dupe you love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I myself am on the hunt for a dupe of "on the rocks".  I bought Sephora Formula X in "paramount", which looked the same/close enough in the online color swatch, but in real life is more grey than grey-green.  I used this color to try out that new brand-line, and though not the exact color I was looking for, I do like the color, and the formula is fantastic.  Lasted a full 6 days on me with their nail cleaner, base, top coat...with NO chips or tip wear.  After looking around again, I'm going to try out another color from them that might actually be the right dupe for "on the rocks".


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

My Butter Londons from ULTA should be here Wednesday, I also have a LORAC palette in the order.  Can't wait!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

So you folks know:

Bondi Dupes


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Just so you folks are aware. At this time since there is no longer an October subscription box that will be sent out this thread will probably be merged back into the original thread by November 1.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh.  I'm staying in here, it's not safe out there.
Since you weren't actually subscribing for the green Kiss Me Under the... polish and it was gifted to you, here is some sad news. I imagine like all the other subscription and associated orders, that order has now been cancelled. I guess the hyper-complainers got what they wanted - this sub was truly and wholly jinxed. I admit I was a bit worried too, but I had committed to wait it out (some indications from this business gave me a little bit of more confidence than they gave some other people - of course I will verify the refund as anyone should). I wish my orders were still on their way, along with the lovely previewed nail art kits. But in the meantime I've been happily wearing the much lighter Lady Liberty and plan to try a water marble on it (I'll post it on the nail polish your wearing... thread). I hope you still will get the green polish some way!


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So you folks know:

Bondi Dupes
How can there be dupes for polishes that no one has ever seen?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can there be dupes for polishes that no one has ever seen? 
I think people are guesstimating based on bottle looks, since we were never provided swatches.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My guess ( and this is a total SWAG) is that CC is trying to "upscale" the image of that brand; I think they re using a new brand for their less-expensive line (kind of like OPI and Nicole, maybe). And I think Bondi was just looking for something that was big and that they thought might appeal to more people who were interested in nail art (I think it might have been specifically talked about either here or on FB).

So CC gets an association with a more upscale brand, Bondi gets a nice, big gift to send out and that's that. The timing is interesting though. Since e Cc boxes weren't released unti, last week,was this origi ally supposed to be sent as the October gift, we're we supposed to get it before it hit the street or did the idea only come up when Bondi decided it wanted something "big" to make up for the delay? I doubt we'll ever know the truth.
I doubt we will ever know either, but back in September when I actually belonged to the Bondi Swap Group on FB, Richard asked us all if we wanted our September gift then or wait. Just about everyone said might as well wait.  Now I'm also not sure if it would have been the CC gift or a different, but asking that question implied that they would have had a September gift at that point.  Who knows though.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt we will ever know either, but back in September when I actually belonged to the Bondi Swap Group on FB, Richard asked us all if we wanted our September gift then or wait. Just about everyone said might as well wait.  Now I'm also not sure if it would have been the CC gift or a different, but asking that question implied that they would have had a September gift at that point.  Who knows though.
I'm guessing there was no gift. That would have been super easy to ship if they actually had it since everyone would have gotten the same thing. But I could be wrong.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

I really hate to be parting ways with all the people that where on the Bondi group. Didn't like Julep's formula, Bondi fell through, and too nervous to start another nail subscription for awhile. Where do we go to talk about nail polish now if we are not with a subscription? I have only dealt with subscription forums.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hate to be parting ways with all the people that where on the Bondi group. Didn't like Julep's formula, Bondi fell through, and too nervous to start another nail subscription for awhile. Where do we go to talk about nail polish now if we are not with a subscription? I have only dealt with subscription forums.

Nail Talk https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/126/nail-talk 
It's part of the main forums.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hate to be parting ways with all the people that where on the Bondi group. Didn't like Julep's formula, Bondi fell through, and too nervous to start another nail subscription for awhile. Where do we go to talk about nail polish now if we are not with a subscription? I have only dealt with subscription forums.
I agree, I never really paid attention to the nail part of the forum even though I'm ALWAYS painting my nails. It would be kind of cool if we just had one massive general nail topic, drama aside, the chatter about nail polishes was fun.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm guessing there was no gift. That would have been super easy to ship if they actually had it since everyone would have gotten the same thing. But I could be wrong.
Does seem likely that there was none. Especially since they also kept changing how and when the gift would be shipped. First it was by itself and early, then it was combined with October's gift, then it was too big to put with Octobers gift or the September box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My guess ( and this is a total SWAG) is that CC is trying to "upscale" the image of that brand; I think they re using a new brand for their less-expensive line (kind of like OPI and Nicole, maybe). And I think Bondi was just looking for something that was big and that they thought might appeal to more people who were interested in nail art (I think it might have been specifically talked about either here or on FB).

So CC gets an association with a more upscale brand, Bondi gets a nice, big gift to send out and that's that. The timing is interesting though. Since e Cc boxes weren't released unti, last week,was this origi ally supposed to be sent as the October gift, we're we supposed to get it before it hit the street or did the idea only come up when Bondi decided it wanted something "big" to make up for the delay? I doubt we'll ever know the truth.
I can see that happening.  I also think the timing was interesting on it too, and you're right-we'll probably never really know the truth.

I'm probably way off, but something still tells me that CC was thinking those gifts were going out in October, based on their weird responses posted earlier.  Why would they be saying Bondi is a good company, we should get them soon-- if they had sent them to Bondi earlier than their official release, to send out early in their September boxes?  Wouldn't they be more concerned about why their product (and partnership reputation) hasn't shown up if they were expected to send out early in September, and mailed out almost two weeks ago---yet NOBODY had received anything?  As weird and awkward a situation they were then put in, saying they should show up soon tells me that they sent them to Bondi later than Bondi said they had them, and that they were supposed to be planned for October boxes.  That Bondi made the shipping labels to cover their butt on the promise/lie, and kept CC in the dark on all this mess.

Man oh man, lots to tell he hubby tonight!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm just wondering why Michael of Color Club would encourage people to stay.  And if your provided a product to promote your brand, would you be more than a little pissed off people never got them?  Was their partnership for pay?  I suppose if Bondi bought the items, CC can't really say much but if they gave them as promos, it seems to me CC would be a little bit ripshit at Bondi.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can there be dupes for polishes that no one has ever seen?
Yep, what kawaiimeows said above.  I've been using the big drop of polish Bondi provides on the bottle page of the colors I liked.  The glass bottle picture kind of throws the color off when looking for dupes, in my opinion.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Actually, we do know since one of the members corresponded with Michael from Color Club (I tried to reach him but we played phone tag yesterday and I have yet to speak to him on what the Color Club item was about). [*Note*: _With other subscription companies I have reached out to them to find out exactly what is being sent out. In some cases companies have contacted me because they know I do sneak peeks and spoilers. I've worked with NOYA, Jessie's Girl, Guthney-Renker, Mirabella and a few other companies when it comes to talking about their products in a sneak peek for a subscription company like Beauty Army, Ipsy and Birchbox._]


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CoachZenovia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





That is a very weird response.
  It's annoying when you want info, but I don't think it's weird. He has some sort of relationship/partnership with Bondi. Probabably trying to remain a bit neutral, but not unresponsive to potential customers. I think asking him about Bondi puts him in a bit of a weird space and he's got to be careful about what information he shares. I'm sure he's not a stranger to the challenges customers are having with Bondi at this time. Probably just trying to keep his head low and stay out of it.





I don't know, by indicating that CC is helping Bondi get there faster, I read that as they are getting involved - not staying out of it. But it's easy to misinterpret words online. lol I agree...they are def involved with Bondi--that's why people have reached out to CC for answers. I'm referring to not being involved with Bondi's customers and disputes b/w Bondi customers and Bondi. I believe the vague answers are the result of them trying to stay neutral with the customer base.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

As soon as I get my refund, I'm planning on buying some other polishes. What was that coupon code for cult nails?  I'm sorry, I'm pretty lazy right now.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as I get my refund, I'm planning on buying some other polishes. What was that coupon code for cult nails?  I'm sorry, I'm pretty lazy right now.  

I'm in the same boat! I keep checking my CC account over and over hahaha


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

At least they finally sent us an explanation even if it was weirdly later than the refund emails. 

I'm definitely bummed though. As pissed as I was at Richard and co, I wanted them to pull it together. I wanted those polishes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in the same boat! I keep checking my CC account over and over hahaha
I know, I'm looking at Cult Nails site rite now.  They have some really pretty colors!


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

As far as Bondi "recalling" the boxes they've supposedly shipped, I was told that that was impossible. Once a package is sent, it's done and out of the shipper's hands. They cannot just wave a magic wand and get them all back. If they had even sent them, that is.


----------



## CoachZenovia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, that's not quite what I meant. I can understand him not wanting to divulge information, I never expected him to. A simple note to that effect would have been what I expected.
Got you. makes sense. thanks for breaking it down to me ;-)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as I get my refund, I'm planning on buying some other polishes. What was that coupon code for cult nails?  I'm sorry, I'm pretty lazy right now.  

F&amp;FCONVERT


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought my first 3 Butter Londons, making a Zoya online purchase, snagging some Ninja Polishes, and looking at Cult Nails. That is what happens after waiting so long for nail polish. My husband said to go for it after this whole fiasco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as I get my refund, I'm planning on buying some other polishes. What was that coupon code for cult nails?  I'm sorry, I'm pretty lazy right now.  
F&amp;FCONVERT

I ordered Wack Slacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 28, 2013)

Whoop whoop! I just checked my bank account and all my money has been refunded! What a huge relief. I have been so worried that they would do a runner, especially after today's events. A huge weight has been lifted! I hope all of you who are still waiting get good news soon. I had been checking all day.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Is anyone else hoping there is some Bondi employee out there who has been mistreated just enough to want to spill all about what happened behind the scenes? Like not mistreated so poorly that I would feel bad for wanting this... but just bad enough so we hear the inside scoop lol


----------



## Wildling (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SophiesWings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As far as Bondi "recalling" the boxes they've supposedly shipped, I was told that that was impossible. Once a package is sent, it's done and out of the shipper's hands. They cannot just wave a magic wand and get them all back.

If they had even sent them, that is.

 This, to me, is definite confirmation that they never sent anything out.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoop whoop! I just checked my bank account and all my money has been refunded! What a huge relief. I have been so worried that they would do a runner, especially after today's events. A huge weight has been lifted! I hope all of you who are still waiting get good news soon. I had been checking all day.
That's awesome!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SophiesWings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As far as Bondi "recalling" the boxes they've supposedly shipped, I was told that that was impossible. Once a package is sent, it's done and out of the shipper's hands. They cannot just wave a magic wand and get them all back.

If they had even sent them, that is.
I've had packages sent by both an individual seller on Amazon, and by a big well known company through USPS--that somehow "intercepted" the package mid way to me.  The individual seller realized they put the wrong product in my box, and went through USPS to have it intercepted and shipped back to them so they could fix it and ship it back out to me.  The well known company just told me it was a mistake, and sent it back to me once they got it back.

Both times the tracking page showed "package intercepted" on USPS website.   I do not know if things have changed in the last 6 months since that happened to me.

I also remember reading about somebody's Julep package being intercepted after it was shipped USPS (I can't remember if that was here on MuT or on Facebook), again this was a few months ago too.

But I don't believe they sent them in the first place...soooo...






edited--

I looked up the interception info on USPS, and while you CAN do it, I don't think it applies to the packages sent by Bondi (unless I read it wrong-which is possible-I was quickly skimming through it)

Here is a link to that info if anybody wants to look at it:

https://www.usps.com/manage/intercept-package.htm


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought my first 3 Butter Londons, making a Zoya online purchase, snagging some Ninja Polishes, and looking at Cult Nails. That is what happens after waiting so long for nail polish. My husband said to go for it after this whole fiasco.





May I make some more suggestions.

*SquareHue*: http://www.squarehue.com/ Yes it's another subscription service however in the year they've been around they have had no issues. I was subscribed to them but ended up dropping them due to my hoarding collection my nail stash being too large now and with our move I have to say good bye to my polishes (eventually before next June).

*Layla Cosmetics*: Sold on Ninja Polish and other site. These are from Italy and so their full line are not available within the US. Those of you in Canada and other countries may be able to get more of their line than those of us in the US can.

There are so many other companies that I could recommend.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> F&amp;FCONVERT





> F&amp;FCONVERT I ordered Wack Slacks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Is anyone else hoping there is some Bondi employee out there who has been mistreated just enough to want to spill all about what happened behind the scenes? Like not mistreated so poorly that I would feel bad for wanting this... but just bad enough so we hear the inside scoop lol


 I doubt that will happen. I think the only two employees I have had any dealings with are Richard and James, and since James is Richards husband, I don't think he'll turn into a disgruntled employee. There was an intern, but she left to go back to school.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoop whoop! I just checked my bank account and all my money has been refunded! What a huge relief. I have been so worried that they would do a runner, especially after today's events. A huge weight has been lifted! I hope all of you who are still waiting get good news soon. I had been checking all day.
Just checked and same for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

> As far as Bondi "recalling" the boxes they've supposedly shipped, I was told that that was impossible. Once a package is sent, it's done and out of the shipper's hands. They cannot just wave a magic wand and get them all back. If they had even sent them, that is.


 Actually researched more thoroughly to be sure. It can be done but it costs $10.95 per item and it has to be caught at the destination PO.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoop whoop! I just checked my bank account and all my money has been refunded! What a huge relief. I have been so worried that they would do a runner, especially after today's events. A huge weight has been lifted! I hope all of you who are still waiting get good news soon. I had been checking all day.

Not me :/  Well my subscription was refunded a while ago, but the single polish I ordered has not yet. I don't know if that was an automatic one. However, I did email them twice about it in the last few days, so hopefully they will respond to me soon or just refund it without responding.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else hoping there is some Bondi employee out there who has been mistreated just enough to want to spill all about what happened behind the scenes? Like not mistreated so poorly that I would feel bad for wanting this... but just bad enough so we hear the inside scoop lol

I doubt that will happen. I think the only two employees I have had any dealings with are Richard and James, and since James is Richards husband, I don't think he'll turn into a disgruntled employee. There was an intern, but she left to go back to school. 
What ever happened to Chris? He used to always be on the live chat but I haven't heard anyone mention him in a while now.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SophiesWings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Actually researched more thoroughly to be sure. It can be done but *it costs $10.95 per item *and it has to be caught at the destination PO.

OUCH!

Hypothetically. If 15,000 boxes were sent out and 15,000 boxes intercepted at $10.95 per item.... That's $164,250 to intercept the packages. No way any company would do that since it would kill their business.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else hoping there is some Bondi employee out there who has been mistreated just enough to want to spill all about what happened behind the scenes? Like not mistreated so poorly that I would feel bad for wanting this... but just bad enough so we hear the inside scoop lol

I doubt that will happen. I think the only two employees I have had any dealings with are Richard and James, and since James is Richards husband, I don't think he'll turn into a disgruntled employee. There was an intern, but she left to go back to school. 
What ever happened to Chris? He used to always be on the live chat but I haven't heard anyone mention him in a while now.

Oh yeah! There were also a couple of girls working there too right, one went back to school after the summer IIRC?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

i just noticed these babies hiding in the birchbox shop and thought about getting one of them. thoughts?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippmann-glitter-and-be-gay

this one actually reminds me of Julep Paris (which i don't have, but is significantly cheaper)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippmann-fake-it-til-you-make-it

this looks gorgeous.

so tempted to spend my points + 21 month anniversary code on fake it til you make it + bb wanderlust by color club


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

LeeAnn was the woman that went back to school. She always helped me on chat... long ago when they use to have that up and running.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Whoop whoop! I just checked my bank account and all my money has been refunded! What a huge relief. I have been so worried that they would do a runner, especially after today's events. A huge weight has been lifted! I hope all of you who are still waiting get good news soon. I had been checking all day.


 I am so glad everone is receiving their refunds! That is the one happy thing. No one is being left without polish or money


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else hoping there is some Bondi employee out there who has been mistreated just enough to want to spill all about what happened behind the scenes? Like not mistreated so poorly that I would feel bad for wanting this... but just bad enough so we hear the inside scoop lol

I doubt that will happen. I think the only two employees I have had any dealings with are Richard and James, and since James is Richards husband, I don't think he'll turn into a disgruntled employee. There was an intern, but she left to go back to school. 
What ever happened to Chris? He used to always be on the live chat but I haven't heard anyone mention him in a while now.

Oh yeah! There were also a couple of girls working there too right, one went back to school after the summer IIRC?


Yeah, the girl that left to go back to school was Leann. I know I saw another female in one of the office pics but I don't recall her name. I don't think she was ever really mentioned.


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 28, 2013)

> OUCH! Hypothetically. If 15,000 boxes were sent out and 15,000 boxes intercepted at $10.95 per item.... That's $164,250 to intercept the packages. No way any company would do that since it would kill their business.


 And that's just the first class rate. It cannot be out for delivery or in transit.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Yeah, the girl that left to go back to school was Leann. I know I saw another female in one of the office pics but I don't recall her name. I don't think she was ever really mentioned.


 I remember that picture. Don't remember the name. I think I will feel a lot better about this when everything is refunded.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

> i just noticed these babies hiding in the birchbox shop and thought about getting one of them. thoughts? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippmann-glitter-and-be-gay this one actually reminds me of Julep Paris (which i don't have, but is significantly cheaper) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippmann-fake-it-til-you-make-it this looks gorgeous. so tempted to spend my points + 21 month anniversary code on fake it til you make it + bb wanderlust by color club


 I've been eyeing the first one ever since I saw it on Sephora's site before they launched DL in-store! It's hard to go wrong with one of her glitters.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been eyeing the first one ever since I saw it on Sephora's site before they launched DL in-store! It's hard to go wrong with one of her glitters.
My thoughts exactly! Her glitters are some of my few splurge polishes because they're so unique.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What ever happened to Chris? He used to always be on the live chat but I haven't heard anyone mention him in a while now.
I actually chatted with him earlier today


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just catching up now after working very late... May I just say, I am happy that the Bondi situation has finally been "resolved", for lack of a better word, but... what am I supposed to do with my free time now (and, let's be honest, some of my work time - shhh! don't tell) that this thread has more or less run its course and I don't need to keep checking back for updates?!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

I have begun to get my new new computer together finally!  But I wanted to stop in to say I am so glad you girls are starting to get your refunds but I suggest you keep an eye on your cards for a while longer...you just never know.  Also, go to the bondi site and delete your addresses...I dunno if it will help with anything but I'm paranoid so it's something I decided to do...just in case.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I have begun to get my new new computer together finally! Â But I wanted to stop in to say I am so glad you girls are starting to get your refunds but I suggest you keep an eye on your cards for a while longer...you just never know. Â Also, go to the bondi site and delete your addresses...I dunno if it will help with anything but I'm paranoid so it's something I decided to do...just in case.


 How do we do that @DonnaD? Edited to add... Hope you are enjoying your new computer so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was looking at Bondi's Facebook page, and I realized, I don't want Facebook again. But someone did mention an invitation only subscription box.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I was looking at Bondi's Facebook page, and I realized, I don't want Facebook again. But someone did mention an invitation only subscription box.


 I saw that too. It definitely looked like people weren't happy after the e-mail came out.


----------



## BeautyInfinitum (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't receive the email (I guess because I cancelled), nor have I received a refund. Hopefully that will come soon.


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 29, 2013)

I was really hoping that Bondi had gotten their act together as I really wanted my polishes. Oh well. Hopefully there isn't going to be a problem with getting my refund. That will teach to put faith into a new sub.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Well if you read the email from Bondi, which I had to re-read myself, it's clear that the subscription portion has merely been suspended for now and will most likely reopen at a later date.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OUCH!

Hypothetically. If 15,000 boxes were sent out and 15,000 boxes intercepted at $10.95 per item.... That's $164,250 to intercept the packages. No way any company would do that since it would kill their business.
If they had sent out 15,000 boxes, they would have no reason to give any refunds.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What ever happened to Chris? He used to always be on the live chat but I haven't heard anyone mention him in a while now.
I actually chatted with him earlier today


Word. Like I said, I hadn't seen him mentioned in a while. Good to know he is still gainfully employed for now. I'm sure Richard needs all the help he can get shoveling up this sh!tstorm.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just catching up now after working very late... May I just say, I am happy that the Bondi situation has finally been "resolved", for lack of a better word, but... what am I supposed to do with my free time now (and, let's be honest, some of my work time - shhh! don't tell) that this thread has more or less run its course and I don't need to keep checking back for updates?!





We can continue to obsess for a couple more days probably about whether or not all the people are going to get their money lol.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Word. Like I said, I hadn't seen him mentioned in a while. Good to know he is still gainfully employed for now. I'm sure Richard needs all the help he can get shoveling up this sh!tstorm.
No kidding! I was actually very surprised to see their chat up and running at all today. The last time I saw it functioning was months ago...


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We can continue to obsess for a couple more days probably about whether or not all the people are going to get their money lol.
Ooh, very true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does sound like that has at least been happening pretty quickly... which is good, because I have like 10 new polishes I want to run out and buy the second mine goes through, thanks to the lovely ladies on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

is it time for birchbox spoilers to start rolling in yet, i need some place else to camp out now 





i mentioned this in the bb november thread, but october FLEW by!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it time for birchbox spoilers to start rolling in yet 





i mentioned this in the bb november thread, but october FLEW by!
 It really did! It kind of makes me sad because October is my favorite month but if November means an end to all of this drama, then bring it on! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It really did! It kind of makes me sad because October is my favorite month but if November means an end to all of this drama, then bring it on! lol
also i'm ready for turkey and cranberry flavored things (there's this one sandwich that was turkey and cranberry that they had at panera last year and i ate it like every day).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

> also i'm ready for turkey and cranberry flavored things (there's this one sandwich that was turkey and cranberry that they had at panera last year and i ate it like every day).


 Yankee Candle actually has a Turkey &amp; Stuffing candle this year.


----------



## Wildling (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  also i'm ready for turkey and cranberry flavored things (there's this one sandwich that was turkey and cranberry that they had at panera last year and i ate it like every day).

Ugh, Panera is the best. They have great seasonal stuff and their chicken salad sandwich is perfect.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It really did! It kind of makes me sad because October is my favorite month but if November means an end to all of this drama, then bring it on! lol
also i'm ready for turkey and cranberry flavored things (there's this one sandwich that was turkey and cranberry that they had at panera last year and i ate it like every day).


Yeah, Thanksgiving is my favorite meal of the year. If it weren't so fattening I would eat it all the time.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wildling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  also i'm ready for turkey and cranberry flavored things (there's this one sandwich that was turkey and cranberry that they had at panera last year and i ate it like every day).

Ugh, Panera is the best. They have great seasonal stuff and their chicken salad sandwich is perfect. 

 Perfect, you say? I'm going to have to put that claim to the test! I am always on the lookout for good chicken salad!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yankee Candle actually has a Turkey &amp; Stuffing candle this year.
That sounds like it is either amazing or awful.


----------



## superstrcarwash (Oct 29, 2013)

@zadidoll and others: Are there any other polish sub boxes that let you choose your own colors every month?


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

One of the many one-star reviews that has appeared on Bondi's FB page today.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



One of the many one-star reviews that has appeared on Bondi's FB page today.




 LOL love it!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yankee Candle actually has a Turkey &amp; Stuffing candle this year.

@meaganola...I....I....what? I am...strangely intrigued by this and now really want to smell one! LOL Although this might be bad to have in my house, I'll be constantly hungry and in a Holiday mood! Haha!


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 29, 2013)

> > Yankee Candle actually has a Turkey
> 
> 
> @meaganola ...I....I....what? I am...strangely intrigued by this and now really want to smell one! LOL Although this might be bad to have in my house, I'll be constantly hungry and in a Holiday mood! Haha!


 My friend gets the Yankee candle catalogue and they had a scratch and sniff of this and it was weird. It is a savory sage smell, while it doesn't smell bad not something I would want my whole house to smell like.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superstrcarwash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @zadidoll and others: Are there any other polish sub boxes that let you choose your own colors every month?

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 29, 2013)

So my refund was processed a little bit ago and I decided to get two new Juleps I've been eyeing and six Zoyas from the Team Spirit trios.  They are buy one get one free right now.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do we do that @DonnaD?

Edited to add... Hope you are enjoying your new computer so far.




I'd enjoy it better if windows 8.1 didn't kill my first new computer lol.

Go into your account on bondi and in your profile you can delete your address.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Go into your account on bondi and in your profile you can delete your address.
 



... Done!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 29, 2013)

> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/137995/possible-spoilers-bondi-new-york-october-2013-shipping-issues-discussion/3750#post_2199103 layout=inline]Quote:[/CONTENTEMBED]
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


 The 2nd girl was Kimberlee that Richard referred her as his COO.


----------



## cidster (Oct 29, 2013)

In the space of 1 week I went from no sub boxes, to getting first Julep (free box) and then Bondi based on the reviews here. Since then I have watched the Bondi trainwreck (which was first entertaining and now just an ugly mess), and already received my Julep box. And of course, now I have a Cult Nails order coming.... You ladies kill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is what happens when I start lurking again.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was looking at Bondi's Facebook page, and I realized, I don't want Facebook again. But someone did mention an invitation only subscription box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If there is some super secret invitation only sub, then I'm going to report them to the IRS myself.  

I think it was me (Kristen) and the person who replied to me who were suggesting if they bring back the subscription service that they do it in a slow and manageable way like Graze box did. What I mean by that is that it's not initially open for the public to join. Not sure how Graze got it's first wave of subscribers (maybe it's open for a short period of time or until they reach X amount of subscribers?), but each of those people was given 1 invite to pass along. After a period of time, they opened it up so everyone had 4 more invites to give. Slowly, so shit didn't get out of control. 

I am not sure where "super secret invitation only sub" is coming from, but that's not what I said nor is it what I meant. It's a common model for online things requiring a sign-up, even Gmail used it back in the day.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I think it was me (Kristen) and the person who replied to me who were suggesting if they bring back the subscription service that they do it in a slow and manageable way like Graze box did. What I mean by that is that it's not initially open for the public to join. Not sure how Graze got it's first wave of subscribers (maybe it's open for a short period of time or until they reach X amount of subscribers?), but each of those people was given 1 invite to pass along. After a period of time, they opened it up so everyone had 4 more invites to give. Slowly, so shit didn't get out of control. 

I am not sure where "super secret invitation only sub" is coming from, but that's not what I said nor is it what I meant. It's a common model for online things requiring a sign-up, even Gmail used it back in the day. 
I get you.  I'm probably over-reacting.  But when you hear about a secret group, the idea that he'd be offering his secret fans a subscription just for them is not that far fetched.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah a lot of subscription services have started that way, either invitation only or a waiting list. Bondi should have tried that maybe, but I wonder if that would work now.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

I just received an email saying Bondi was refunding all subscriptions. Does this apply to September and October boxes that haven't gone out yet?


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get you.  I'm probably over-reacting.  But when you hear about a secret group, the idea that he'd be offering his secret fans a subscription just for them is not that far fetched.

There's a secret group now? I cannot even keep up with this crap. I need a cliff notes version of this thread.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received an email saying Bondi was refunding all subscriptions. Does this apply to September and October boxes that haven't gone out yet?
It applies to everything.  They've discontinued the sub program...at least publicly.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There's a secret group now? I cannot even keep up with this crap. I need a cliff notes version of this thread.
Yeah.  Richard left the swap group and then got invited to a fb group called Bondi Girls which is a completely hidden group.  So you can see why I might believe he's over there offering his little groupies a special groupies only sub box, ya know?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It applies to everything.  They've discontinued the sub program...at least publicly.
OMG what is going on?? I never received a box. Or a gift. Or tracking info. And this is despite subbing for September back in August. Mind you, I had kept quiet till date. There wasn't a peep out of me, not on Facebook, not here, not by email. And now, this? I haven't received a refund either - just checked my card. I've sent an email now asking when the refund would come through. I've deleted my address.

Apart from this, is there anything I can do? What are you others doing? Has everyone else got their refund?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I think it was me (Kristen) and the person who replied to me who were suggesting if they bring back the subscription service that they do it in a slow and manageable way like Graze box did. What I mean by that is that it's not initially open for the public to join. Not sure how Graze got it's first wave of subscribers (maybe it's open for a short period of time or until they reach X amount of subscribers?), but each of those people was given 1 invite to pass along. After a period of time, they opened it up so everyone had 4 more invites to give. Slowly, so shit didn't get out of control. 

I am not sure where "super secret invitation only sub" is coming from, but that's not what I said nor is it what I meant. It's a common model for online things requiring a sign-up, even Gmail used it back in the day. 
I get you.  I'm probably over-reacting.  But when you hear about a secret group, the idea that he'd be offering his secret fans a subscription just for them is not that far fetched.


Unless there is a screenshot of him or someone from Bondi posting that then take it with a grain of salt. The wounds are still too fresh and too raw right now.


To all members:

I will "say" this. When Red Carpet Box and Patty's behavior towards unsatisfied customers turned nasty she had supporters stand behind her despite the fact that products were expired or counterfeit. (Come to think of it she was also "donating" to charity.) It doesn't matter who is right or who is wrong because it's an individual person's choice, so long as they are informed of everything, on where they want to stand. What I'm tired of seeing, and what all the moderators are tired of seeing, are the snarky comments coming from "both sides". It makes our job hard because while we don't want to censor people for having an opinion at the same time we need to put a stop to the quarrels.

My suggestion is this.

If you are unhappy in how Bondi has handled things please contact the Federal Trade Commission, the New York State Attorney General's Office (where Bondi is located at), the Florida State Attorney General Office (where the site is registered to), the New York City Business License Dept.,  the Bureau of Consumer Protection, Federal Communications Commission, the Better Business Bureau and the United State Postal Service (if you think postal fraud was committed). These entities are set up to investigate a company when numerous complaints from different individuals are made. The FTC will also investigate complaints issued if it involves charity scams. Please feel free to report _Bondi_ and the parent company _Beauty Gives Back, Inc_ to any of these entities if you feel that you have been ripped off or mislead or are dissatisfied with their actions.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Can someone point me to the info or posts where the charity stuff was discussed? Or maybe summarize for me?  lol. 

I work long hours during the day and when I get home it's like 20 new pages, impossible to follow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

> Can someone point me to the info or posts where the charity stuff was discussed? Or maybe summarize for me? Â lol.Â  I work long hours during the day and when I get home it's like 20 new pages, impossible to follow.Â


 All compiled here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137995/possible-spoilers-bondi-new-york-october-2013-shipping-issues-discussion/3690#post_2198943


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know what international subscribers can do to get their money back? I haven't been refunded yet and I'm not sure whom to approach. I've sent Bondi an email but what if they do a runner?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Unless there is a screenshot of him or someone from Bondi posting that then take it with a grain of salt. The wounds are still too fresh and too raw right now.


To all members:

I will "say" this. When Red Carpet Box and Patty's behavior towards unsatisfied customers turned nasty she had supporters stand behind her despite the fact that products were expired or counterfeit. (Come to think of it she was also "donating" to charity.) It doesn't matter who is right or who is wrong because it's an individual person's choice, so long as they are informed of everything, on where they want to stand. What I'm tired of seeing, and what all the moderators are tired of seeing, are the snarky comments coming from "both sides". It makes our job hard because while we don't want to censor people for having an opinion at the same time we need to put a stop to the quarrels.

My suggestion is this.

If you are unhappy in how Bondi has handled things please contact the Federal Trade Commission, the New York State Attorney General's Office (where Bondi is located at), the Florida State Attorney General Office (where the site is registered to), the New York City Business License Dept.,  the Bureau of Consumer Protection, Federal Communications Commission, the Better Business Bureau and the United State Postal Service (if you think postal fraud was committed). These entities are set up to investigate a company when numerous complaints from different individuals are made. The FTC will also investigate complaints issued if it involves charity scams. Please feel free to report _Bondi_ and the parent company _Beauty Gives Back, Inc_ to any of these entities if you feel that you have been ripped off or mislead or are dissatisfied with their actions.
I'm better now.  I just had a momentary temper tantrum.  I NEVER get really mad...ever...so I surprised my own self a little bit there.  I'm sorry.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone point me to the info or posts where the charity stuff was discussed? Or maybe summarize for me?  lol. 

I work long hours during the day and when I get home it's like 20 new pages, impossible to follow. 
Basically, 3 charities he claimed to give money to, never got any money from them.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what international subscribers can do to get their money back? I haven't been refunded yet and I'm not sure whom to approach. I've sent Bondi an email but what if they do a runner?
Give it a couple of days.  If you don't see anything then, call your credit card company and initiate a charge back.  They might want to see the email when he canceled the sub entirely so don't delete it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what international subscribers can do to get their money back? I haven't been refunded yet and I'm not sure whom to approach. I've sent Bondi an email but what if they do a runner?

If you do not see your money back by Wednesday (Thursday depending on what time Bondi initiated a refund as typically anything after 3 PM on a business day won't be processed until the next day) then you can dispute the charge with your credit card company or bank account. You still can - even if you're international - file complaints against him with the majority of the companies. I would also suggestion to check with your country to see what international laws apply.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey @zadidoll I know bondi is still an advertiser as of now but the link on the ad goes to the sub box page. you guys might want to change that since there is currently no sub box.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

They are no longer a MUT advertiser. I'll have Director take a look and have things fixed if stuff is still showing.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you.



> Unless there is a screenshot of him or someone from Bondi posting that then take it with a grain of salt. The wounds are still too fresh and too raw right now. [rule] To all members: I will "say" this. When Red Carpet Box and Patty's behavior towards unsatisfied customers turned nasty she had supporters stand behind her despite the fact that products were expired or counterfeit. (Come to think of it she was also "donating" to charity.) It doesn't matter who is right or who is wrong because it's an individual person's choice, so long as they are informed of everything, on where they want to stand. What I'm tired of seeing, and what all the moderators are tired of seeing, are the snarky comments coming from "both sides". It makes our job hard because while we don't want to censor people for having an opinion at the same time we need to put a stop to the quarrels. My suggestion is this. If you are unhappy in how Bondi has handled things please contact the Federal Trade Commission, the New York State Attorney General's Office (where Bondi is located at), the Florida State Attorney General Office (where the site is registered to), the New York City Business License Dept.,Â  the Bureau of Consumer Protection, Federal Communications Commission, the Better Business Bureau and the United State Postal Service (if you think postal fraud was committed). These entities are set up to investigate a company when numerous complaints from different individuals are made. The FTC will also investigate complaints issued if it involves charity scams. Please feel free to report _Bondi_ and the parent company _Beauty Gives Back, Inc_ to any of these entities if you feel that you have been ripped off or mislead or are dissatisfied with their actions.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyInfinitum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been playing Ace Attorney 5 and I keep feeling like I need to yell, "OBJECTION!" sometime at Richard/Bondi.
OMG I love the Ace Attorney series. I need to get the new one off the eshop!!!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

I honestly don't think the waiting program would have worked for Bondi because you still have to have product to send out.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 29, 2013)

Got all four of my refunds that I requested last Thursday . I hope everyone gets theirs shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my refund this morning. I had canceled on Saturday.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I think it was me (Kristen) and the person who replied to meÂ who were suggesting if they bring back the subscription service that they do it in a slow and manageable way like Graze box did. What I mean by that is that it's not initially open for the public to join. Not sure how Graze got it's first wave of subscribers (maybe it's open for a short period of time or until they reach X amount of subscribers?), but each of those people was given 1 invite to pass along. After a period of time, they opened it up so everyone had 4 more invites to give. Slowly, so shit didn't get out of control.Â  I am not sure where "super secret invitation only sub" is coming from, but that's not what I said nor is it what I meant. It's a common model for online things requiring a sign-up, even Gmail used it back in the day.Â


 What I read wasn't from you or Kristen.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the Nail Polish You're Wearing Right Now thread. I think it's my favorite, except Birchbox.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe everyone's getting a refund unless they are an ultra-special, thoroughly vetted holographic disciple in a very exclusive Facebook group, and then only to that group will the Fall/Winter and future collection subscription boxes be released?

It's like a No Homers club for nail polish. Except we're all Homers.

Edit to add: I feel like I understand it all now. This was a test, you guys.  A White Night if you will.  We failed and now we don't get to see the spaceship.

I made a joke on this thread about a super-secret by-invite-only sub based on the new Bondi Girls group to which Richard was invited, then I made lot of references to the Simpsons. I was being entirely facetious.


----------



## Londena (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, alright then. Guess we should've seen that email coming.






And now no more pretties! Unless I can find a box that ships to me!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone point me to the info or posts where the charity stuff was discussed? Or maybe summarize for me?  lol. 

I work long hours during the day and when I get home it's like 20 new pages, impossible to follow. 
@ewiggy The post that will most likely catch you up is my super long post on page 124.


----------



## Narmai (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you! Yup, Dutch girl over here *high five* Let me know when you find something to replace this sub!

I think Richard just totally underestimated the nail polish community. I cancelled back in September based on my gut feeling, and I've been lurking and reading here since just before the tracking emails went out. I've seen so many intelligent, alert, and funny women here who have principles &amp; resources and who care where their hard earned money is spent on. I think he never expected us to not blindly believe the crap he's been feeding us and do our research like this!

I didn't want to speak up before because all the red flags in my head were going nuts and I didn't know for 100% sure whether it was a scam or not, but all the lying has convinced me to break all ties with this company. I'm glad everybody is getting their money back and I pray to Holographic Jesus that this guy gets what he deserves.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 29, 2013)

No refund posted to my CC yet.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No refund posted to my CC yet.
I received my refund this morning.  Which, to be honest, I wasn't sure I was ever going to get.  I can't be Richard's favorite person right now.


----------



## jennberger (Oct 29, 2013)

Did anyone that cancelled receive that email last night? I'm getting kind of worried that I didn't.. Obviously, I've emailed Richard but........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

@kawaiimeows I was just catching up on this thread and saw your post about DL's Fake It 'Til You Make It and Glitter and Be Gay.  I have both, and they are both really worth it.  If you haven't made up your mind yet and you're only going to get one of the two, I would recommend Fake It, as it is so unusual and beautiful.  The finish is like the mermaid collection, and the multicolored (maybe even holo?) glitter is just gorgeous.  It's kind of like a Zoya Pixie Dust polish!  Glitter &amp; Be Gay is gorgeous too, but not quite as "must have".


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't get the email but I had cancelled my subscription about a week and a half ago as well as requested refunds this past Thursday so I really didn't expect to.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I made a joke on this thread about a super-secret by-invite-only sub based on the new Bondi Girls group to which Richard was invited, then I made lot of references to the Simpsons. I was being entirely facetious.


We can make are own club with blackjack and hookers........






It's a Futurama joke.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 29, 2013)

I just saw on facebook someone received an echeck from richard as a refund and the check bounced so if you paid with paypal I'd give them a call and see you can do to get a refund. Hope everyone gets their refunds


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just saw on facebook someone received an echeck from richard as a refund and the check bounced so if you paid with paypal I'd give them a call and see you can do to get a refund. Hope everyone gets their refunds
Great, 3 of my orders are from Paypal. Paypal has a wait on refund till the 31st.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone that cancelled receive that email last night? I'm getting kind of worried that I didn't.. Obviously, I've emailed Richard but........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I cancelled late last week and didn't get last night's email. But as of this morning, my refunds are showing in my bank account.


----------



## KalynLord (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

We can make are own club with blackjack and hookers........





It's a Futurama joke.

"_I__n the game of chess, you can never let your adversary see your pieces._" - Zapp Brannigan, my hero!

I do have to ask, though -- where do all you fine folks hang out here on MUT when you're not in this thread? I'm a lurker but came out for the purpose of this thread, and otherwise I lurk on the Julep and Ipsy spoiler threads, and the coupons/deals section when I'm feeling like throwing my money out the window...but I'd like to continue to chat with you all, so where's the best place to find you?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

After some thought, I am not using my refund money to buy more nail polish. I have 6 BL coming my way Wednesday, I have nail polish I've never worn, I will end up buying lots of nail polish. I'm donating half my refund money to the starfish greathearts foundation and half to the food bank for new York. Edited: Dang auto correct! I do not have mail polish, I have nail polish!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

Back when I so so super addicted to crocheting and knitting, I hung out on the Ravelry boards and something quite like this happened there too. There was a girl named Danielle who had an indie yarn-dying business called Mystical Creations Yarns. She was good in the beginning, but seemed to take on too many orders and couldn't keep up. Soon enough, people were getting crappy yarn or none at all and started to complain. Then people claiming to be family members said she was in the hospital with leukemia and they needed to sell all her yarn to pay hospital bills. So, being the nice people they are, people did and received crappt yarn or no yarn in return. Then, the family claimed she died, and everyone was out their money. However, there was no proof, and people who knew her said they saw her. So basically, she faked her death to avoid giving refunds and there's a huge thread on Ravelry much like this one. So, at least Richard hasn't claimed to be dead. Yet.


----------



## jennberger (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled late last week and didn't get last night's email. But as of this morning, my refunds are showing in my bank account.
Did you cancel AND ask for a refund? Or just cancel?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back when I so so super addicted to crocheting and knitting, I hung out on the Ravelry boards and something quite like this happened there too. There was a girl named Danielle who had an indie yarn-dying business called Mystical Creations Yarns. She was good in the beginning, but seemed to take on too many orders and couldn't keep up. Soon enough, people were getting crappy yarn or none at all and started to complain. Then people claiming to be family members said she was in the hospital with leukemia and they needed to sell all her yarn to pay hospital bills. So, being the nice people they are, people did and received crappt yarn or no yarn in return. Then, the family claimed she died, and everyone was out their money. However, there was no proof, and people who knew her said they saw her. So basically, she faked her death to avoid giving refunds and there's a huge thread on Ravelry much like this one. So, at least Richard hasn't claimed to be dead. Yet.

Wow. Faking her own death to avoid refunds is super illegal. She's lucky people didn't start filing police reports against her for fraud and theft.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 29, 2013)

The $33.31 refund for the remainder of my subscription cleared my bank yesterday. I still have 5 outstanding $16 boxes I'm waiting on. I'm a bit concerned about the bounce issue that was just reported on te Facebook Swap group.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Wow. Faking her own death to avoid refunds is super illegal. She's lucky people didn't start filing police reports against her for fraud and theft.


 I'm sure people talked about it, but I don't know if anyone ever did. It's been a long time, I think around 2008-2009.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

For now, it appears that Bondi has temporarily suspended their subscription service as they stated it's "on hold". Please refer to the statement made by Bondi of the refunds in the Bondi October thread (post #3605).  You can contact Bondi directly OR contact your bank or credit card company for further instructions on what you can do to get a refund. If you paid by Paypal please contact Paypal as soon as possible as their window to dispute a charge may be different than your credit card or bank.

For more information on the future of a Bondi Subscription service you may subscribe to forum or you can follow along on Bondi Facebook page.

*re: Bondi Group on MakeupTalk*

For now, the Bondi Group will remain up.  We may, however, move it along with all it's threads/posts to the *General Subscriptions Group*. Stay tuned.

MakeupTalk's Social Groups were intended for members to have a safe place to discuss products and this includes subscription services. Unfortunately, the issue caused an unintended division between members. For that we are very sorry that members feelings were hurt or felt that their concerns were dismissed by us.

If you have any comments, questions or concerns please feel free to let us know either here on the forums, via private message our contact form. We hope that you will continue to participate on MakeupTalk and be an active members of the community because it wouldn't be what it is without you.

Sincerely,

Zadidoll

MakeupTalk Community Manager


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 29, 2013)

Checked my bank account this morning...3 out of 4 refunds have gone through.  Still waiting on my one other $19.99 refund to show up.  Now, off to buy a pretty polish from Cult Nails.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The $33.31 refund for the remainder of my subscription cleared my bank yesterday. I still have 5 outstanding $16 boxes I'm waiting on. I'm a bit concerned about the bounce issue that was just reported on te Facebook Swap group.





This e-check bouncing... how did she originally pay?


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This e-check bouncing... how did she originally pay
She paid through paypal


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 29, 2013)

> This e-check bouncing... how did she originally pay?


 Looks like it was PayPal.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

I used a Visa debit card to pay for the sub, and that money was refunded overnight.  The credit card I used to pay for my extra September box was refunded sometime this morning.  I think you have more protections when you use a credit card (even a Visa or MC debit card) than if you use a bank account through Paypal.  Something to keep in mind when making any purchases.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know if it is okay to post this or not, but if it isn't please take it down.  I have decided to donate my refund from Bondi.  I have already donated half to the Food Bank for New York City, just now.  And am waiting to hear back about whether to donate to the Starfish Greathearts Foundation through the UK or the US websites, or if it matters.  I feel that the real "losers" in all of this are the charities that were pledged monies that have never been received.  I am encouraging those receiving a refund to consider donating a portion or all of your refund to these charities, the American Red Cross, or any other charity close to your heart.   Thank you.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning, folks.  What a wild ride these past few days.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I am 99.9% positive that the August beauty gifts were leftover stock from Gotham Beauty.
That wouldn't surprise me a bit.  Some were so junky (the ultra-micro foil blister pack things, really?) and it was such a wide assortment.  Plus didn't at least one person say her item was past its expiration date?

In other thoughts ...  I didn't get the shiny new email, which is fine since I cancelled the sub service and requested/got my refunds.  This line struck me though:  _"We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team." _ Implied is:  The rest of you can go **** yourselves.  ;-)

For those of us who want to throw away the Bondi polish we own.  Please consider donating it (if it's like new) to a local women's shelter.  Sometimes the women and girls there have left a home with just the clothes on their back and they'd love to have even one small luxury.  Alternatively, consider hoarding your Bondis and selling them on eBay as mementos of the Great Bondi Subscription Kerfuffle of 2013.  I'm considering building a shrine with mine and dedicating it to Saint Jessica the Determined (thanks to the other board member for that name, love it!).

What pisses me off more than anything in this whole mess is the mountain of lies.  Lies upon lies upon lies.  The beauty gifts weren't shipped, the September sub boxes weren't shipped, yet they kept lying about it and saying they were, plus all the other boxes were going out in "waves."  Such BS.  And they still won't admit they lied.  I will never buy another thing from anyone associated with this company, I don't care if it's a Super Secret Exclusive Hidden Limited Edition Club for Ninjas Complete with Decoder Ring.

Donna, thanks for the reminder to delete our address on the Bondi web site if we want to.  I've also deleted all my blog posts about BNY plus almost all the comments on FB I could find that I made either on my own page or on theirs.  I don't want to be associated with them in any way, shape, or form.  If any of us have posted glowing reviews of their subscription service here on MUT or anywhere else, we might want to delete those too.  Of course, if you want to leave them it's up to you.  I don't want to be credited/blamed for inducing anyone to buy from them.


----------



## cidster (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"_I__n the game of chess, you can never let your adversary see your pieces._" - Zapp Brannigan, my hero!

I do have to ask, though -- where do all you fine folks hang out here on MUT when you're not in this thread? I'm a lurker but came out for the purpose of this thread, and otherwise I lurk on the Julep and Ipsy spoiler threads, and the coupons/deals section when I'm feeling like throwing my money out the window...but I'd like to continue to chat with you all, so where's the best place to find you?  
Second the question. Where will I find you all? I've so enjoyed lurking here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kawaiimeows I was just catching up on this thread and saw your post about DL's Fake It 'Til You Make It and Glitter and Be Gay.  I have both, and they are both really worth it.  If you haven't made up your mind yet and you're only going to get one of the two, I would recommend Fake It, as it is so unusual and beautiful.  The finish is like the mermaid collection, and the multicolored (maybe even holo?) glitter is just gorgeous.  It's kind of like a Zoya Pixie Dust polish!  Glitter &amp; Be Gay is gorgeous too, but not quite as "must have".
@Andi B thank you so much! I'm really thinking about getting fake it til you make it because I haven't seen a shade like it yet (also i get super new years eve vibes from it). I also thought it looked similar to the mermaid collection, finish wise.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know if you are asking where I am around or not, but I will tell you anyway.

I am usually on these threads:  Julep, Birchbox, Ipsy, Glossybox (more of a lurker), What nail polish are you wearing?, and I think I'm going to start looking at the nail art boards.  I think you can choose to follow someone, so then you would see where they are posting all the time.  You could also always start your own thread somewhere, depending on the topic,  and call it the "Bondi Survivors" or some other much more clever creative name.


----------



## Londena (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm, the order I made with the voucher was just cancelled and refunded through paypal. I thought they were just cancelling subscriptions?


----------



## autopilot (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back when I so so super addicted to crocheting and knitting, I hung out on the Ravelry boards and something quite like this happened there too. There was a girl named Danielle who had an indie yarn-dying business called Mystical Creations Yarns. She was good in the beginning, but seemed to take on too many orders and couldn't keep up. Soon enough, people were getting crappy yarn or none at all and started to complain. Then people claiming to be family members said she was in the hospital with leukemia and they needed to sell all her yarn to pay hospital bills. So, being the nice people they are, people did and received crappt yarn or no yarn in return. Then, the family claimed she died, and everyone was out their money. However, there was no proof, and people who knew her said they saw her. So basically, she faked her death to avoid giving refunds and there's a huge thread on Ravelry much like this one. So, at least Richard hasn't claimed to be dead. Yet.
Haha, I'm on Rav and I heard about that. That was before I was actively buying and trading yarn though.

If you're familiar with Gothsocks at all, that is the latest indie to bomb spectacularly...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

got a refund email on my fiance's dollar account today. not on mine yet.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 29, 2013)

> Hmm, the order I made with the voucher was just cancelled and refunded through paypal. I thought they were just cancelling subscriptions?


 Was it an order for the fall/winter line or for the spring/summer collection?


----------



## Londena (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Was it an order for the fall/winter line or for the spring/summer collection?

It was for one winter color.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This e-check bouncing... how did she originally pay?
She paid via paypal and the refund was done as a simple reversal it showed as an E CHECK from James .. and it bounced  ...   so i guess their gonna  try it again in 3-5 days  * cant figure out how to screen cap with my pita laptop ..* This was the message she got 

 Hope no one is counting on a refund from Bondi! Richard and his team are con artist!!!
Hello laura R,

An eCheck payment from James Eib was declined by the sender's bank. We will automatically try to process this payment again in 3 business days. It then usually takes 3-5 days for the money to be deposited into your account. Please do not ship items until you receive payment.
eCheck details:

Amount: $16.00 USD
Transaction ID: 
Sender: James Eib
Sender's email: [email protected]


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> It was for one winter color.


 That is why. They don't have the Fall/Winter polishes. Nobody has ever received any of them.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was for one winter color.
then they are refunding it cause they probly dont have the polish


----------



## skylite (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Was it an order for the fall/winter line or for the spring/summer collection?

It was for one winter color.




That's probably why. I don't think they ever really had those colors to send out.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Londena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I honestly don't think they ever had those colors. Richard is on Bondi's FB commenting. We were probably all used to upfront pay for all of his mall kiosk for the holiday season.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, it's happened.  I read on another thread that the "whiners" "jinxed" the subscription program.  So it's our fault.  I fail to see, though, how we jinxed the polishes into not appearing at all, into the stack of boxes being empty, into the shipping emails being lies, and into the emails and FB posts assuring us that things were moving right along being lies as well.

Maybe we should start a board called "Blame the Messenger"!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe they'll end up going out in his next beauty misadventure. I am 99.9% positive that the August beauty gifts were leftover stock from Gotham Beauty.

I've wondered this as well considering the lip balm I received had an expiration date in 2012, and the beauty gifts were entirely random as to who got what. I also noticed that in the googling for Gotham Beauty Whatever, the Hurraw came up as something they sold, and wasn't that one of the gifts, so I'm leaning towards the gifts being leftover stock.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good morning, folks.  What a wild ride these past few days.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I am 99.9% positive that the August beauty gifts were leftover stock from Gotham Beauty.
That wouldn't surprise me a bit.  Some were so junky (the ultra-micro foil blister pack things, really?) and it was such a wide assortment.  Plus didn't at least one person say her item was past its expiration date?

In other thoughts ...  I didn't get the shiny new email, which is fine since I cancelled the sub service and requested/got my refunds.  This line struck me though:  _"We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team." _ Implied is:  The rest of you can go **** yourselves.  ;-)

For those of us who want to throw away the Bondi polish we own.  Please consider donating it (if it's like new) to a local women's shelter.  Sometimes the women and girls there have left a home with just the clothes on their back and they'd love to have even one small luxury.  Alternatively, consider hoarding your Bondis and selling them on eBay as mementos of the Great Bondi Subscription Kerfuffle of 2013.  I'm considering building a shrine with mine and dedicating it to Saint Jessica the Determined (thanks to the other board member for that name, love it!).

What pisses me off more than anything in this whole mess is the mountain of lies.  Lies upon lies upon lies.  The beauty gifts weren't shipped, the September sub boxes weren't shipped, yet they kept lying about it and saying they were, plus all the other boxes were going out in "waves."  Such BS.  And they still won't admit they lied.  I will never buy another thing from anyone associated with this company, I don't care if it's a Super Secret Exclusive Hidden Limited Edition Club for Ninjas Complete with Decoder Ring.

Donna, thanks for the reminder to delete our address on the Bondi web site if we want to.  I've also deleted all my blog posts about BNY plus almost all the comments on FB I could find that I made either on my own page or on theirs.  I don't want to be associated with them in any way, shape, or form.  If any of us have posted glowing reviews of their subscription service here on MUT or anywhere else, we might want to delete those too.  Of course, if you want to leave them it's up to you.  I don't want to be credited/blamed for inducing anyone to buy from them.


*You have to love the Wayback Machine...*





While I really do like the 100% Pure lip products I received in my August boxes, I feel pretty icky now knowing that some people never received orders or refunds from Gotham Beauty according to online reviews. This also explains the expired products that a few ladies received.

Side note: Kerfuffle is such a great word and one of my favorites to work in to conversation at any available opportunity. More people should get on board with that. lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've wondered this as well considering the lip balm I received had an expiration date in 2012, and the beauty gifts were entirely random as to who got what. I also noticed that in the googling for Gotham Beauty Whatever, the Hurraw came up as something they sold, and wasn't that one of the gifts, so I'm leaning towards the gifts being leftover stock.
Gross!  I'm throwing away that Hurraw lip balm they sent me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*You have to love the Wayback Machine...*





While I really do like the 100% Pure lip products I received in my August boxes, I feel pretty icky now knowing that some people never received orders or refunds from Gotham Beauty according to online reviews. This also explains the expired products that a few ladies received.

Side note: Kerfuffle is such a great word and one of my favorites to work in to conversation at any available opportunity. More people should get on board with that. lol


 
I'm also a fan of Kerfuffle!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've wondered this as well considering the lip balm I received had an expiration date in 2012, and the beauty gifts were entirely random as to who got what. I also noticed that in the googling for Gotham Beauty Whatever, the Hurraw came up as something they sold, and wasn't that one of the gifts, so I'm leaning towards the gifts being leftover stock.
Yes, I received it in my box.  I looked at it and there doesn't appear to be an expiration date.  I've used it and it seems fine - no rancid smell and my lips haven't fallen off.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also a fan of Kerfuffle! 

Yay! Another member of Team Kerfuffle!


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 29, 2013)

I had a bad feeling about the Paypal thing which is why I asked about it last night. Still nothing posted to my account yet. On the Bondi page when I click on the orders it said that the last one (October box) was canceled but my 2 Sept. Boxes still say "unfulfilled". I will wait until tomorrow but just curious as to if anyone else has gotten a refund through Paypal yet?


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you cancel AND ask for a refund? Or just cancel?
Both, in the same email I sent Bondi last Thursday.


----------



## credit22 (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't receive the Hurraw! in my box, but I've ordered some and they were SO generous. My boyfriend just ordered 3 for me for my birthday and they included a 4th just because  Plus I love the quality and flavors!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gross!  I'm throwing away that Hurraw lip balm they sent me RIGHT NOW! 





Iknorite? At first I thought it was a genuine mistake, and thus wasn't too worried about it. But now, I'm thinking otherwise. I didn't receive any of the Hurraw, but the thought that all of those are probably expired as well, and leftover stock from the last "venture" squicks me out now. I've since tossed the lip balm I received and still need to pitch the Suki packets that came with it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a bad feeling about the Paypal thing which is why I asked about it last night. Still nothing posted to my account yet. On the Bondi page when I click on the orders it said that the last one (October box) was canceled but my 2 Sept. Boxes still say "unfulfilled".
I will wait until tomorrow but just curious as to if anyone else has gotten a refund through Paypal yet?

Please don't wait. Contact them ASAP.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a bad feeling about the Paypal thing which is why I asked about it last night. Still nothing posted to my account yet. On the Bondi page when I click on the orders it said that the last one (October box) was canceled but my 2 Sept. Boxes still say "unfulfilled".
I will wait until tomorrow but just curious as to if anyone else has gotten a refund through Paypal yet?

My Paypal part of the refund (for the extra boxes) is currently in pending status until tomorrow, but the CC refund (for the sub itself) has posted back to my card as of this morning.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! Another member of Team Kerfuffle! 




I blame Butter London for my love of that word.  They have a polish named that and define the term as "A commotion or fuss; smaller than a brawl, larger than a snag."  Perfect!!


----------



## credit22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I blame Butter London for my love of that word.  They have a polish named that and define the term as "A commotion or fuss; smaller than a brawl, larger than a snag."  Perfect!!
Speaking of Kerfuffle, that might be a nice dupe for Park Aven-Hue!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Kerfuffle, that might be a nice dupe for Park Aven-Hue!
I think you're right!  Kerfuffle is such a pretty pink-coral creme.  On my next trip to Ulta.....


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! Another member of Team Kerfuffle! 




I blame Butter London for my love of that word.  They have a polish named that and define the term as "A commotion or fuss; smaller than a brawl, larger than a snag."  Perfect!!


I blame the word for my need for that polish! BL Kerfuffle has been on my polish wish list ever since I first saw it a few months ago. Cake Hole is another must-have based on my usage of the term.


----------



## aladdinsane (Oct 29, 2013)

I ordered Cake Hole the other day for the exact same reason.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aladdinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered Cake Hole the other day for the exact same reason.

David Bowie and uses the term cakehole... you are my kind of people! LOL


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought Kertuffle was just the Americanized word of Kartoffel which is German and means potato but I guess not hahaha. I always wondered why they called the BL polish after a potato.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

> I thought Kertuffle was just the Americanized word of Kartoffel which is German and means potato but I guess not hahaha. I always wondered why they called the BL polish after a potato.


 Gah, hit the reply button too soon. It's believed it's from a Scots Gaelic term or maybe an Irish term.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

*CALLING ALL POLISH SLEUTHS!*  I need a dupe for Kiss Me Under The.. 







Basically a deep EMERALD green cream. No shimmers, no weird blue-greens. Just emerald green. I've been searching for this color for an eternity with no luck, so I'm pretty bummed I won't be getting this one.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> *CALLING ALL POLISH SLEUTHS!*Â Â I need a dupe for Kiss Me Under The..Â
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a deep EMERALD green cream. No shimmers, no weird blue-greens. Just emerald green. I've been searching for this color for an eternity with no luck, so I'm pretty bummed I won't be getting this one.Â


 In the Bondi dupes forum they have one to match for it. The forum is about 2 pages long so far, but the matches look spot on.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

I got some China Glaze holiday 2011 sets off of eBay a while back that has a very similar color. Sorry I don't remember the name but if you search for China Glaze holiday sets on eBay you will find them.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *CALLING ALL POLISH SLEUTHS!*  I need a dupe for Kiss Me Under The.. 







Basically a deep EMERALD green cream. No shimmers, no weird blue-greens. Just emerald green. I've been searching for this color for an eternity with no luck, so I'm pretty bummed I won't be getting this one. 

How about Girly Bits' Emerald City? It looks like it might be slightly lighter, but could probably be darkened with a black undie. Its currently sold out on Llarowe's site, but you could probably order direct just fine. Pointless Cafe has more swatches to reference in addition to this one, if the picture I linked below is a no-no, please remove it.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

> *CALLING ALL POLISH SLEUTHS!*Â Â I need a dupe for Kiss Me Under The..Â
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a deep EMERALD green cream. No shimmers, no weird blue-greens. Just emerald green. I've been searching for this color for an eternity with no luck, so I'm pretty bummed I won't be getting this one.Â


 The caffeine kicked in and I remembered the name of the China Glaze dupe- it's Holly Day.


----------



## ace2689 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone that has received refunds for their September box - does your order say refunded on your bondi account? My additional box order says refunded (even though I haven't seen the refund show up on my cc account yet) but my sept box still says fulfilled. I'm just worried I won't get my full refund - I had emailed and asked for one a couple hours before their email about canceling showed up. Thanks!!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't been refunded yet, but I can't even get into my account on the Bondi site, and the "forgot password" link isn't working. Anyone else with this issue? I feel like someone mentioned this a few pages back here, but I'm not sure what to do. I'd try and contact them, of course, but I'm sure they're (still) swamped right now.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In the Bondi dupes forum they have one to match for it. The forum is about 2 pages long so far, but the matches look spot on.

Oh shoot, I didn't see there was a Bondi Dupes thread started, my bad.  Heading there now, thanks!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been refunded yet, but I can't even get into my account on the Bondi site, and the "forgot password" link isn't working. Anyone else with this issue? I feel like someone mentioned this a few pages back here, but I'm not sure what to do. I'd try and contact them, of course, but I'm sure they're (still) swamped right now.

I had to contact them to reset it because the link didn't work for me either.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ace -- I know my September order showed "fulfilled" a couple of days ago and I received a refund last night for the 2 months (Sept. and October) of my 3 month sub that I didn't receive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 29, 2013)

I finally got a cancellation email to my voucher order but so far nothing posted for Sept box or voucher. I have a feeling it will post by end of day, and then I'll have this small stress off my shoulder.

Although I've been paranoid they'll run out of money before then so I came to check here and the Bondi Facebook group, still seems people are trickling in with refunds posted. Good. Although they're still deleting stuff, I'm pretty sure the photo of the stacked boxes is gone and thus all those comments, at least on my screen?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL, on their FB page, the picture of the stack of empty boxes is gone.  Does that mean they finally shipped? 






Between this thread, the Bondi Dupes thread, and general nail polish threads, I am SO READY to hit up Ulta this week, with a coupon in hand.  Enable me some more.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 29, 2013)

> She paid via paypal and the refund was done as a simple reversal it showed as an E CHECK from James .. and it bounced Â ... Â  so i guess their gonna Â try it again in 3-5 days Â * cant figure out how to screen cap with my pita laptop ..* This was the message she gotÂ  Â Hope no one is counting on a refund from Bondi! Richard and his team are con artist!!! Hello laura R, An eCheck payment from James Eib was declined by the sender's bank. We will automatically try to process this payment again in 3 business days. It then usually takes 3-5 days for the money to be deposited into your account. Please do not ship items until you receive payment. eCheck details: Amount: $16.00 USD Transaction ID:Â  Sender: James Eib Sender's email: [email protected]


 It's odd that the account us under the name of an individual and not the business. Their bookkeeper / accountant is going to be so miserable.


----------



## SophiesWings (Oct 29, 2013)

The Ulta 20% off EVERYTHING coupon definitely will enable a few!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's odd that the account us under the name of an individual and not the business. Their bookkeeper / accountant is going to be so miserable.
Yes, it appears that there is some commingling of funds going on, but that might not be the case, I might be crazy!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

I can get into my account, but my September box order says "Fulfilled". And I contacted my bank and they haven't got a refund for $19.99 from the US - or anywhere - yet. This is worrisome. I've sent Bondi another email through the website.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's odd that the account us under the name of an individual and not the business. Their bookkeeper / accountant is going to be so miserable.
Pretty sure their bookkeeper is James, so I guess it's ok. It's not like they have a large crew over there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't even gotten my refund yet and I spent it on Zoya team spirit sets (Raven, Purity, Ziv; Sailor, Seraphina, Rekha) + Thandie, so I think I'll get over my upset when those babies hit my door. Although I would have liked to have gotten my Strawberry Fields. I'll check the dupe thread. 

This has been such wonderful schadenfreude for me, but I do feel badly for the hopeful ones. It sucks to have your faith in a company kicked in the teeth. I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

We can make are own club with blackjack and hookers........





It's a Futurama joke.
I'm only here for the hookers.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KalynLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"_I__n the game of chess, you can never let your adversary see your pieces._" - Zapp Brannigan, my hero!

I do have to ask, though -- where do all you fine folks hang out here on MUT when you're not in this thread? I'm a lurker but came out for the purpose of this thread, and otherwise I lurk on the Julep and Ipsy spoiler threads, and the coupons/deals section when I'm feeling like throwing my money out the window...but I'd like to continue to chat with you all, so where's the best place to find you?  
I'm usually here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now and here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can get into my account, but my September box order says "Fulfilled". And I contacted my bank and they haven't got a refund for $19.99 from the US - or anywhere - yet. This is worrisome. I've sent Bondi another email through the website.
The bank may take up to three business days to post the credit to your account, longer if it's an overseas transaction. When did they say they refunded you?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm usually here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now and here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap
I might start hanging out over here in these topics. I'm super nail polish obsessed and paint my nails at least twice a week (when i'm not busy doing on campus interviews, ugh), and this group has been fun, drama aside! I don't know why I didn't join in on them sooner, tbh.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow. Faking her own death to avoid refunds is super illegal. She's lucky people didn't start filing police reports against her for fraud and theft.
I've considered faking my own death but I don't think it would work out for me.  People would want a grave to dance on and when they couldn't find it, I'd be found out.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good morning, folks.  What a wild ride these past few days.

That wouldn't surprise me a bit.  Some were so junky (the ultra-micro foil blister pack things, really?) and it was such a wide assortment.  Plus didn't at least one person say her item was past its expiration date?

In other thoughts ...  I didn't get the shiny new email, which is fine since I cancelled the sub service and requested/got my refunds.  This line struck me though:  _"We want to personally thank those loyal customers who have contributed to that growth, and who continue to provide support to our team." _ Implied is:  The rest of you can go **** yourselves.  ;-)

For those of us who want to throw away the Bondi polish we own.  Please consider donating it (if it's like new) to a local women's shelter.  Sometimes the women and girls there have left a home with just the clothes on their back and they'd love to have even one small luxury.  Alternatively, consider hoarding your Bondis and selling them on eBay as mementos of the *Great Bondi Subscription Kerfuffle* of 2013.  I'm considering building a shrine with mine and dedicating it to Saint Jessica the Determined (thanks to the other board member for that name, love it!).

What pisses me off more than anything in this whole mess is the mountain of lies.  Lies upon lies upon lies.  The beauty gifts weren't shipped, the September sub boxes weren't shipped, yet they kept lying about it and saying they were, plus all the other boxes were going out in "waves."  Such BS.  And they still won't admit they lied.  I will never buy another thing from anyone associated with this company, I don't care if it's a Super Secret Exclusive Hidden Limited Edition Club for Ninjas Complete with Decoder Ring.

Donna, thanks for the reminder to delete our address on the Bondi web site if we want to.  I've also deleted all my blog posts about BNY plus almost all the comments on FB I could find that I made either on my own page or on theirs.  I don't want to be associated with them in any way, shape, or form.  If any of us have posted glowing reviews of their subscription service here on MUT or anywhere else, we might want to delete those too.  Of course, if you want to leave them it's up to you.  I don't want to be credited/blamed for inducing anyone to buy from them.
OMG...first it's a decided lack of ninja knowledge...then it's misinformation about what unicorns do in fact fart.  Now it's this.  It's the Great Bondi Train Robbery of 2013.  ~sigh~


----------



## lovepink (Oct 29, 2013)

Better they dance on it, than urinate on it. And hey you might get the added bonus of someone pouring a 40 oz on it!



> I've considered faking my own death but I don't think it would work out for me. Â People would want a grave to dance on and when they couldn't find it, I'd be found out.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's odd that the account us under the name of an individual and not the business. Their bookkeeper / accountant is going to be so miserable.
yeah Im pretty sure their accountant will be either beating their head off a desk or else possibly someone elses...  cause its  just a cluster F...............


----------



## puppyluv (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if it is okay to post this or not, but if it isn't please take it down.  I have decided to donate my refund from Bondi.  I have already donated half to the Food Bank for New York City, just now.  And am waiting to hear back about whether to donate to the Starfish Greathearts Foundation through the UK or the US websites, or if it matters.  I feel that the real "losers" in all of this are the charities that were pledged monies that have never been received.  I am encouraging those receiving a refund to consider donating a portion or all of your refund to these charities, the American Red Cross, or any other charity close to your heart.   Thank you.
What a great idea!


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, on their FB page, the picture of the stack of empty boxes is gone.  Does that mean they finally shipped? 






Between this thread, the Bondi Dupes thread, and general nail polish threads, I am SO READY to hit up Ulta this week, with a coupon in hand.  Enable me some more.
IT WAS HOLOGRAPHIC JESUS 



 and the ninjas


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Then, the family claimed she died, and everyone was out their money. However, there was no proof, and people who knew her said they saw her. So basically, she faked her death to avoid giving refunds and there's a huge thread on Ravelry much like this one. 
I remember reading about this on Fandom Wank! Is it sad that I've been a spectator to so many of these dramallamas over the years that I sort of expected someone to fake their own death in this kerfuffle? Or at least pull a dramatic flounce. I'm kind of let down now, and I have all this popcorn left...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure their bookkeeper is James, so I guess it's ok. It's not like they have a large crew over there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't even gotten my refund yet and I spent it on Zoya team spirit sets (Raven, Purity, Ziv; Sailor, Seraphina, Rekha) + Thandie, so I think I'll get over my upset when those babies hit my door. Although I would have liked to have gotten my Strawberry Fields. I'll check the dupe thread. 

This has been such wonderful schadenfreude for me, but I do feel badly for the hopeful ones. It sucks to have your faith in a company kicked in the teeth. I'm sorry, guys. 
I love the word schadenfreude.  And the Zoya polish Rekha is one of my all-time favorite red cremes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm only here for the hookers.
I worry about you.  ;-)


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

I received the email saying the subscription was being put on hold and we would receive refunds soon, and not a peep else. No refund for the September box (which says fulfilled on their site), no reply to my three emails.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, on their FB page, the picture of the stack of empty boxes is gone.  Does that mean they finally shipped? 





Between this thread, the Bondi Dupes thread, and general nail polish threads, I am SO READY to hit up Ulta this week, with a coupon in hand.  Enable me some more.

Granted I know nothing about NYX nail polish but I'm a sucker for a mini set.  19.99 or 15.99 with the coupon.  

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5500001


----------



## Lily V (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, so i've been traveling a lot for work recently and am waaaay behind in mut stuff (*sighs*... hello piles of messages/swap requests that have been in my inbox for god knows how long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )

a quick skim of the last bazillion pages tells me- Bondi's bit it and refunding people? (if we havent canceled yet, do we still need to do it- or did they just go an auto-cancel every subscriber? )

I just checked my credit card- there are 2 credits of $19.99 each, for Sept &amp; Oct's boxes I guess. No refund for the 2nd box I bought yet- with 1 new winter/fall color (copp'a feel) &amp; a on sale summer collection one. (strawberry fields)..  arrggghhh!!!  Have they sent any refunds out yet for polishes bought (that weren't subscription?)

Frustrating- I just wanted some pretty polishes!! There were some blues/teals I had picked out that I was so excited for!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Interestingly enough- I had taken a screenshot of my account earlier (a week or 2 ago?), because if I didn't get my polishes, I was going to be sending the screenshots w/ my (angry) email.  here's what it looked like before (I whited out my name btw)

  


and here's what it looks like now, after logging into it today:

insert pic here 


I haven't received ANY emails about the subscription service ending or refunds- except for one email* today saying my one order was canceled and that was the one that's listed as blank in the screenshots (extra order, not a sub box)- and still don't have a refund for. 

*emails was super short too, no reason, explanation, apology or anything!!! - all it said was

Dear Blah Blah, Your order #XXXX was cancelled . If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us on 1 (888) 548 2290 between 8am and 9pm Monday through Friday. Alternatively, feel free to email us - [email protected] 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received an email saying Bondi was refunding all subscriptions. Does this apply to September and October boxes that haven't gone out yet?


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It applies to everything.  They've discontinued the sub program...at least publicly.


Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is why. They don't have the Fall/Winter polishes. Nobody has ever received any of them.

I don't know where Holographic jesus comes from- but that is funny!





Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IT WAS HOLOGRAPHIC JESUS 



 and the ninjas


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Yay! Another member of Team Kerfuffle!Â :icon_chee


 Sorry, I've always been a huge fan of clusterf*ck. That's the hubby and i's go-to word.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the email saying the subscription was being put on hold and we would receive refunds soon, and not a peep else. No refund for the September box (which says fulfilled on their site), no reply to my three emails.
Richard might be too busy talking to other people today to answer emails.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you think it's a sign of PBSD that someone's Julep package actually has live tracking already and that when I looked at mine again just now and it still says "electronic shipping information received" I got a little nervous?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




I don't know where Holographic jesus comes from- but that is funny!




I wonder if they are having problems with the service that sends out their emails for them, and that is why your email looks like that.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Richard might be too busy talking to other people today to answer emails.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They're probably busy unpacking all those October boxes.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you think it's a sign of PBSD that someone's Julep package actually has live tracking already and that when I looked at mine again just now and it still says "electronic shipping information received" I got a little nervous?






Yep.  I panicked because I hadn't even gotten tracking yet.  Before I realized I skipped.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're probably busy unpacking all those October boxes.




Don't you mean chasing the boxes down at the local post office?!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 29, 2013)

My refund showed up on paypal but the money has not cleared yet...


----------



## amandah (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha. Are they kidding??


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 29, 2013)

> I got the same email today for 2 of my unfulfilled orders. Guess that's it then! At least it looks like people are getting their money back. We didn't get Glymmed!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know where Holographic jesus comes from- but that is funny! :--


----------



## jpell91010 (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone been refunded for a pre-paid subscription? I have received two emails ("Order XXXX has been cancelled.") for the extra September box and the October box but nothing for September. I guess I thought it would just be one email canceling my 6 month subscription instead of individual orders.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been refunded for a pre-paid subscription? I have received two emails ("Order XXXX has been cancelled.") for the extra September box and the October box but nothing for September. I guess I thought it would just be one email canceling my 6 month subscription instead of individual orders.
I'm still waiting for the money, but I just got the same emails as you today, so I'm thinking it's going to take at least another day or two for me to see the refund.  Stupid me for using a credit card!  Never again will I do that on a newly established subscription service! 

I think the reason I didn't get one email canceling my 3 month subscription is that when I initially subbed, the subscription system wasn't linked to the regular online account, so you can't see where I purchased the sub on my regular account.  I pray that doesn't cause problems for me getting a refund on the subscription itself.  I do see all of my extra box orders showing up as "refunded" under my regular online account.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 29, 2013)

Richard finally popped his head in on the Facebook swap group, for what it's worth (sorry about the awkwardly cropped phone pics!):


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been refunded for a pre-paid subscription? I have received two emails ("Order XXXX has been cancelled.") for the extra September box and the October box but nothing for September. I guess I thought it would just be one email canceling my 6 month subscription instead of individual orders.
I got cancel/refund confirmation on Sunday.  The pre-paid sub was refunded overnight last night to the debit card I used.  The credit for an extra box went through my AmEx this morning.


----------



## skylite (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Richard finally popped his head in on the Facebook swap group, for what it's worth (sorry about the awkwardly cropped phone pics!):







I think that's the most professional I've ever heard him sound.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Richard finally popped his head in on the Facebook swap group, for what it's worth (sorry about the awkwardly cropped phone pics!):
> 
> ...


 Yes.... his excuses sound normal and not borderline insane.... lol


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 29, 2013)

> I think that's the most professional I've ever heard him sound.
> You make a good point! There's still the issue of this information only being posted in a closed Facebook group, though.


----------



## skylite (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that's the most professional I've ever heard him sound.


You make a good point! There's still the issue of this information only being posted in a closed Facebook group, though.


Oh, I concur. That's always an issue. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: My suggestion is this.

If you are unhappy in how Bondi has handled things please contact the Federal Trade Commission, the New York State Attorney General's Office (where Bondi is located at), the Florida State Attorney General Office (where the site is registered to), the New York City Business License Dept.,  the Bureau of Consumer Protection, Federal Communications Commission, the Better Business Bureau and the United State Postal Service (if you think postal fraud was committed). These entities are set up to investigate a company when numerous complaints from different individuals are made. The FTC will also investigate complaints issued if it involves charity scams. Please feel free to report _Bondi_ and the parent company _Beauty Gives Back, Inc_ to any of these entities if you feel that you have been ripped off or mislead or are dissatisfied with their actions.

I'm a little slow, but I've started to do all of this.  I've gotten in complaints to the BBB and FTC and moving on to the rest. Thanks for the suggestions on all of the places I can complain to!  I think the only one I'm not registering a complaint with is the USPS, because I'm not really sure that fraud was committed.  Lying and overall douchebaggery, yes. Fraud, maybe not.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Richard finally popped his head in on the Facebook swap group, for what it's worth (sorry about the awkwardly cropped phone pics!):









I think that's the most professional I've ever heard him sound. And no mention of @Polish Jinx at all!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can get into my account, but my September box order says "Fulfilled". And I contacted my bank and they haven't got a refund for $19.99 from the US - or anywhere - yet. This is worrisome. I've sent Bondi another email through the website.

If you don't see a refund within the new couple of days file a dispute with your bank since you never got the products.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the updates!

I just left a message as a comment to the Hallowe'en mani winner's post on their page, asking them when my refund would go through. I made it sound polite enough so hopefully they'll give me a refund before they go kaput  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(For some reason it isn't letting me quote other posts - @zadidoll)


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

> And no mention of @Polish Jinx Â at all! Â


 I personally think he now realizes that blaming polish jinx isn't going to get his credibility back . He royally F**ked up and he sees that now but it's too late to correct his mistakes .


----------



## Jenfen (Oct 29, 2013)

Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Newbie here!Â  The saga dragged me in.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His professionalism didn't last long...Â  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.Â  Only the second version is there now.


 Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.




Well! I find that incredibly rude! I'm not a Bondi hater nor am I a Bondi lover, but I was one of the people that was willing to maybe possibly give them a chance in a few months if they improved. But with comments like that I have absolutely no intention of ever giving them my money again. I get being frustrated, but still. I am completely turned off from them.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

> Newbie here!Â  The saga dragged me in.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His professionalism didn't last long...Â  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.Â  Only the second version is there now.


 Looks like his true colours are finally coming out.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.




Gross. This is more of his sick, abusive, manipulative garbage. Bringing up things he did for customers in the past as a way of deflecting from the awful things he's done since then, so he can blame the ungrateful witches instead of taking responsibility for what he did. This is truly disgusting, and I won't date men who do this, nor will I do business with them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.







  Wow


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

...Wow. I haven't said much here, but I've read all of it, and I'm just...astounded at this man. How anything that has happened here is ANYONE'S fault other than his is beyond me. People paid for products, and 2 months later had not received them. On what planet would people NOT be upset? And honestly, I think people in general are pretty forgiving. I think we all know that shipping issues and delays are common with subs and are fairly understanding about it...within reason, and with HONESTY. I would not give this company a penny, now. I signed up for the dollar promo only because I wasn't aware of all of the issues, as I hadn't read the Bondi threads since early on when everyone was head over heels for them. I am honestly glad that I will not be trying their polish, now.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.




Dude is 2 years old.  Seriously.  I'm beginning to think he has some kind of mental illness..aside from pathological lying.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

I gave away all of the five that I had.  Won't have it in my house.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm reading all of this as classic con man behavior. Befriending the target, making them not just believe but *defend* his behavior, getting *them* to promote *him* -- and then once the setup is done, rip them off. And if he's done the setup correctly, they will continue to defend him afterwards.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for sharing the updates!

I just left a message as a comment to the Hallowe'en mani winner's post on their page, asking them when my refund would go through. I made it sound polite enough so hopefully they'll give me a refund before they go kaput  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(For some reason it isn't letting me quote other posts - @zadidoll)

If using a cellphone or mobile mode the @ tags won't work.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes but it is our money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I believe "hen peckers" means entirely something else....


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.





Hmm, apparently, that "small number of people [who] are not happy unless they are causing drama" is one.

And his name is Richard.


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am so glad i didnt subscribe last month like i thought of doing! Their polishes are not worth the drama!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, apparently, that "small number of people [who] are not happy unless they are causing drama" is one.

And his name is Richard.
This reminds me of how a young child would act very immature


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 29, 2013)

I was nice to people in August!  Ignore the fact that I took everyone's money and never sent anything!  I'm the victim here!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, apparently, that "small number of people [who] are not happy unless they are causing drama" is one.

And his name is Richard.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for sharing the updates!

I just left a message as a comment to the Hallowe'en mani winner's post on their page, asking them when my refund would go through. I made it sound polite enough so hopefully they'll give me a refund before they go kaput  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(For some reason it isn't letting me quote other posts - @zadidoll)

If using a cellphone or mobile mode the @ tags won't work.

I had issues quoting a couple of posts earlier today.  I'm on a desktop and was just trying to use the "quote" button at the bottom of the post.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

What he forgets is that yes, he can do and say what he wants, but so can everyone else. And we don't have to care if he likes it either.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dude is 2 years old.  Seriously.  I'm beginning to think he has some kind of mental illness..aside from pathological lying.
When my son was 2 he used to do this thing where he was nowhere near me and something would go wrong and he would claim that I pushed him or knocked his toys over.  Dude, I'm on the other side of the room!  This reminds me of that.  My son is 8 and he doesn't blame other people for his failures now.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.

I'm in the middle of a refund via Paypal and haven't seen any email saying that it's not going to go through. I guess I'll find out tomorrow when the pending message drops off. At this point, I'm considering myself lucky that I got something refunded since I know not everyone is going to be as lucky.

And why would you not email everyone who paid via Paypal... oh wait. Those who asked for refunds aren't privvy to update emails.

I'm going to refrain on saying how I feel about this right now, and keep my filthy sailor's tongue to myself. Wow...just wow.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.
 DISPUTE IT .. the more disputes that are against him and the company means they will be investigated ..and it stands better chances for all those investigating ..HE SHOUDNT be allowed to get away with it


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.




This is just gross. Richard, please get your shit together man. I know you are reading this: Give everyone's money back, explain the whole donating situation and stop being such a lying baby. I'm SO glad you don't have any of my money anymore, I erased any mention of your "company" (quotes because it can't even be called a company) from my blog and I'm giving away all the Bondi polishes I got from you. I really don't know how you can have the stomach to pull all this crap.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Are there other people on here that haven't gotten a refund and requested one, didn't pay through Paypal, and just got the Paypal email? Or is it just me?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 




wait Im still waiting for the blaming of the zombie ninja USPS worker involved in the train heist .. because Holographic Jesus told them  while he held the holographic polish


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.
  you know I always wondered if a paper cheque could bounce to MARS or not ...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenfen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie here!  The saga dragged me in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

His professionalism didn't last long...  This was the first version of a reply to someone in the Bondi swap group.  Only the second version is there now.





"_People have VERY quickly forgotten how my brand, my team and I have bent over backwards to please people in the past. Replacing polishes that customers dropped, issuing refunds when people contacted us to say that they were going to be a little tight for money, and they were still shipped product, running promotions where people were receiving two polishes for $1, promptly responding to emails and being on live chat._" - Richard

Let's break those lines down, shall we?

The person he replaced the polish for has stated a few times she did NOT ask him to replace it since it was her fault. HE decided to replace it for her on HIS own terms yet NOW is throwing it back into her face that he did this as he "_bent over backwards to please_" her.

As for running promotions and people were receiving two polishes for $1. Considering NONE of the customers has of 10/29/2013 received the polishes from that $1 Julep-slam promo code THAT is a completely MOOT point. If there were $1 promotions in June or July for the August boxes then that's different since people did get the products they paid for however anything after August or was paid for in August for September onward people did NOT get what they paid for. There is absolutely no way his comments can justify his actual actions on what actually transpired.

As for promptly responding to emails and being on live chat, that again was HIS choice for not hiring extra employees to help out. That has nothing to do with bending over backwards to please people. In fact, everything in the sentence after that comment has nothing to do with pleasing people since people didn't get what they paid for when it came to that promo!

"Hen peckers"? Really? Because he sent out - at least one that we're aware of - bounced e-check to a customer whom was expecting a refund. She could turn that over to collections since it's a bounced check (even e-check). It's not "hen pecking" to be disgruntled when the BUSINESS has failed to provide the customer with the products they paid for or the refund they expect.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there other people on here that haven't gotten a refund and requested one, didn't pay through Paypal, and just got the Paypal email? Or is it just me?
I requested a refund and I was refunded the subscription cost, but one of those boxes I added on a single polish, that I haven't received a refund for and I contacted them 3 times in two different ways about it. I've disputed it with my CC company.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

If, as someone said earlier today, they have shut down their Paypal account, I'm honestly not sure how disputing a charge is going to work.  If there's no money in his PayPal account, then PayPal would have to do some kind of charge to whatever back-up funding sources he might have had ... like a bank account or credit card.

At least when you pay with a credit card, if you file a chargeback and the credit card company can't get the money from the merchant's account, there's a possibility that the credit card company will actually take the hit themselves -- give you your money back and go after the merchant.  But with PayPal, I'm not sure if you have that level of support.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.

I love you.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
As for running promotions and people were receiving two polishes for $1. Considering NONE of the customers has of 10/29/2013 received the polishes from that $1 Julep-slam promo code THAT is a completely MOOT point. If there were $1 promotions in June or July for the August boxes then that's different since people did get the products they paid for however anything after August or was paid for in August for September onward people did NOT get what they paid for. There is absolutely no way his comments can justify his actual actions on what actually transpired.

I'm not sure if this is what it's in reference to, but when the shipping troubles started and we were issued a $15 voucher a lot of us chose to get two discounted ones @ $8 each, leaving us only to pay $1. If that is what he's referring to, well then I have no comment, because if I did I would go into a very long winded rant about that.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if this is what it's in reference to, but when the shipping troubles started and we were issued a $15 voucher a lot of us chose to get two discounted ones @ $8 each, leaving us only to pay $1. If that is what he's referring to, well then I have no comment, because if I did I would go into a very long winded rant about that.

That is what I thought he was referring to.   Which was his own fault because nobody forced him to do it.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.





You should wear that banning like a badge of honor.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if this is what it's in reference to, but when the shipping troubles started and we were issued a $15 voucher a lot of us chose to get two discounted ones @ $8 each, leaving us only to pay $1. If that is what he's referring to, well then I have no comment, because if I did I would go into a very long winded rant about that.
Yeah, I did use my voucher to order 2 sale polishes, and I haven't forgotten about that at all. I just don't see how it makes up for all the lying and name-calling and other assorted nastiness.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 29, 2013)

> "_People have VERY quickly forgotten how my brand, my team and I have bent over backwards to please people in the past. Replacing polishes that customers dropped, issuing refunds when people contacted us to say that they were going to be a little tight for money, and they were still shipped product, running promotions where people were receiving two polishes for $1, promptly responding to emails and being on live chat._" - Richard Let's break those lines down, shall we? The person he replaced the polish for has stated a few times she did NOT ask him to replace it since it was her fault. HE decided to replace it for her on HIS own terms yet NOW is throwing it back into her face that he did this as he "_bent over backwards to please_" her. *As for running promotions and people were receiving two polishes for $1. Considering NONE of the customers has of 10/29/2013 received the polishes from that $1 Julep-slam promo code THAT is a completely MOOT point. If there were $1 promotions in June or July for the August boxes then that's different since people did get the products they paid for however anything after August or was paid for in August for September onward people did NOT get what they paid for. There is absolutely no way his comments can justify his actual actions on what actually transpired.* As for promptly responding to emails and being on live chat, that again was HIS choice for not hiring extra employees to help out. That has nothing to do with bending over backwards to please people. In fact, everything in the sentence after that comment has nothing to do with pleasing people since people didn't get what they paid for when it came to that promo! "Hen peckers"? Really? Because he sent out - at least one that we're aware of - bounced e-check to a customer whom was expecting a refund. She could turn that over to collections since it's a bounced check (even e-check). It's not "hen pecking" to be disgruntled when the BUSINESS has failed to provide the customer with the products they paid for or the refund they expect.


 I'm not sure but I think he might be talking about the people who bought polishes with the $15 voucher. They were able to get two $8 polishes for $1 with the voucher. He gave those vouchers out for the delay, so I don't understand why he's complaining about it now.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.


 Here's what that certain person had to say after:


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

In a related note, my reply most likely will result in my being booted in a matter of seconds. lol


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 29, 2013)

All I know is that I want my hands completely washed of anything relating to Bondi at all(except this thread). I want those polishes out of my house, I want the money they owe me, and I never want to hear about them or Richard ever again. He consistently blames the customers for the business action, refuses to clarify just what exactly happened with the September/August boxes, he's insulting people that have supported his business through purchases, and lied to everyone for the entire time the subscription service has been open. I can't even imagine why he would ever think that is an acceptable way to conduct business communication, ever. The whole things leaves an evil nasty taste in the back of my mouth. How can people still defend his actions? HE LIED TO US. By sticking by him do they think because he is in their "special group" that he will be honest with them? 



 Lying is my absolute pet peeve, I cannot tolerate liars. I would rather have the ugliest and most hurtful of truths than a beautiful lie that just tells me they don't value me enough to tell the truth. I hope that these people will eventually see through him and get away before he runs off with more of their money.


----------



## ewiggy (Oct 29, 2013)

Can we please all be a little sensitive when using terms like "insane" or "crazy" or insinuating someone has a mental illness?

We don't know the ins and outs of anyone's personal health issues, and honestly saying that someone must be crazy or have a mental illness because you think they're being unreasonable/rude/whatever is just not fair.

Mental illness is a part of my family's every day life and I'm very sensitive to tossing around terms like that, I hope you all understand my point.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.
 wait wait You sure your not really the Holographic Jesus???     girllllllllllll...  YOUR the best


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here's what that certain person had to say after:




I have no words.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here's what that certain person had to say after:







 NOT ........................................................................  seriously ..    seriously..  why are they still blowing sunshine up his ASS


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In a related note, my reply most likely will result in my being booted in a matter of seconds. lol
wait wait did you screen CAP your reply ....    i got booted from in there for being one of those "CRAZY CANADIANS" soooo yeah


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what my paypal refunds look like at the moment. I will wait until the 31st and see what happens before taking the next steps.



Has anyone received a completed paypal refund as of yet?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Has ANyone gotten that Email that was to go out at 5pm wasnt it???? cause ITS LATE .. geee i see a trend


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is what my paypal refunds look like at the moment. I will wait until the 31st and see what happens before taking the next steps.





Has anyone received a completed paypal refund as of yet?
Did they send them thru as actual  refunds or e-cheques?? cause the e-cheques have been bouncing


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here's what that certain person had to say after:




1. I didn't ask to be invited or question why I was not.

2.  I asked her why she was good with hanging out with a liar and a fraud.

I probably wouldn't have said anything except she gave someone crap for using the word "karma" because she's a buddhist and it offends her.  Well, she offends me so I had a need to be witchy.


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Oct 29, 2013)

FAVORITE. FACEBOOK. RESPONSE. EVER. And I'll bet he typed it with a straight face. Douche doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Has ANyone gotten that Email that was to go out at 5pm wasnt it???? cause ITS LATE .. geee i see a trend


 I got the email around 5pm even though I didn't pay with Paypal. I haven't received any refunds either.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has ANyone gotten that Email that was to go out at 5pm wasnt it???? cause ITS LATE .. geee i see a trend
I got it at 2:00 PM on the dot (5:00 PM Eastern).


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

> wait wait did you screen CAP your reply .... Â  Â i got booted from in there for being one of those "CRAZY CANADIANS" soooo yeahÂ


 It's pretty bad. lol I may have also used the c-word (which I almost never do) ad several f-words. Oopsie poopsie!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1. I didn't ask to be invited or question why I was not.

2.  I asked her why she was good with hanging out with a liar and a fraud.

I probably wouldn't have said anything except she gave someone crap for using the word "karma" because she's a buddhist and it offends her.  Well, she offends me so I had a need to be witchy.
Buddhist, you say? 

The Buddha said that one practicing the Dhamma would "speak words that are blamless, pleasant, easy on the ear, agreeable, going to the heart, urbane, pleasing and liked by everybody."


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Oct 29, 2013)

> Oh, I understand just fine. Â Sensitivity and PC crap is not my strong suit. Â I would ask everyone to be sensitive to the fact that I'm not sensitive. Don't take it personally. Â It wasn't directed at you or your family. Â For what it's worth, my mother was batshit crazy nuts and I'm not very sensitive to that either.


 I just choked on a Frito.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I requested a refund and I was refunded the subscription cost, but one of those boxes I added on a single polish, that I haven't received a refund for and I contacted them 3 times in two different ways about it. I've disputed it with my CC company.
I paid by credit card as well... and no refund yet. I've contacted the company, but they're asking for 24 hours to "look into my email". I'm not going to get much sleep. $20 is $20 - someone worked very hard to make that amount!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 29, 2013)

> > This is what my paypal refunds look like at the moment. I will wait until the 31st and see what happens before taking the next steps.
> >
> > Has anyone received a completed paypal refund as of yet?
> 
> ...


 It's listed as a 'refund' on paypal and in the email from paypal that notified me of the refund. Nothing i have says 'e check'.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Buddhist, you say? 

The Buddha said that one practicing the Dhamma would "speak words that are blamless, pleasant, easy on the ear, agreeable, going to the heart, urbane, pleasing and liked by everybody."





She's still working on that part, I guess.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Regarding his mental health status. That again is a no-no. Let's not speculate what his mental condition is.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

> It's pretty bad. lol I may have also used the c-word (which I almost never do) ad several f-words. Oopsie poopsie!


 Don't you know Richard hates all of us canadian gals now because we stirred the pot ... And started to call him a DoucheCanoe ...


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is what my paypal refunds look like at the moment. I will wait until the 31st and see what happens before taking the next steps.





Has anyone received a completed paypal refund as of yet?
As far as I know, nobody has had a successful paypal refund.  I hope it works out for you Sara(h).  (sorry I forget how you spell your name)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1. I didn't ask to be invited or question why I was not.

2.  I asked her why she was good with hanging out with a liar and a fraud.

I probably wouldn't have said anything except she gave someone crap for using the word "karma" because she's a buddhist and it offends her.  Well, she offends me so I had a need to be witchy.
Buddhist, you say? 

The Buddha said that one practicing the Dhamma would "speak words that are blamless, pleasant, easy on the ear, agreeable, going to the heart, urbane, pleasing and liked by everybody."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Must. Not. Antagonize. Must. Not. Antagonize.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, apparently, that "small number of people [who] are not happy unless they are causing drama" is one.

And his name is Richard.
Exactly!  I don't care at this point if I ever get my refund.  I'm only out $20, just glad to wash my hands of him and this company.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's listed as a 'refund' on paypal and in the email from paypal that notified me of the refund. Nothing i have says 'e check'.
If it doesnt say e cheque you might be safe ... it could just take those extra days to go thru .. I know here it does take  an extra day or two sometimes.... hopefully  it will  go thru sooner  rather than later


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Must. Not. Antagonize. Must. Not. Antagonize.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





It gets harder and harder to bite my tongue.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, back to say hi today after an afternoon out.  I want to say I really hope everyone gets her/his refunds, sooner rather than later.

I also want to see proof of the $5000 donation Bondi made to the New York Food Bank in June of this year.  Yes, that's what he posted; should be pretty easy to track and to confirm.  I can understand weasling out on a pledge, even though that's pretty low, but to claim you made that donation.... well, he better have proof.  And I hope the Red Cross association and alleged donation is thoroughly investigated.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's listed as a 'refund' on paypal and in the email from paypal that notified me of the refund. Nothing i have says 'e check'.

My paypal refunds look exactly like yours. Nothing about it being an echeck. It says it is pending until the 31st.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, back to say hi today after an afternoon out.  I want to say I really hope everyone gets her/his refunds, sooner rather than later.

I also want to see proof of the $5000 donation Bondi made to the New York Food Bank in June of this year.  Yes, that's what he posted; should be pretty easy to track and to confirm.  I can understand weasling out on a pledge, even though that's pretty low, but to claim you made that donation.... well, he better have proof.  And I hope the Red Cross association and alleged donation is thoroughly investigated.
The foodbank said they never received a donation from them under any of the 5 or 6 company names they use.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.  
Didn't he just say something about his "stores" in one of his most recent diatribes on that fb swap group page?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need you to gather up a few more people who will also be my number one fans.  I'm thinking of starting a nail polish subscription box company.
Dear DonnaD,

Hi!  I have read about you on Makeup Talk!!  A nail polish subscription box company, you say?  Please sign me up!  I saw on your Facebook page that you posted a picture of a shelter dog, so you MUST be on the level.  Also, I think we had some dealings a few months ago.  I bought something from you, and even though I haven't received it yet and you took $156.85 out of my account, you sent me the tracking number and showed me a picture of an empty cardboard box in which you ASSURED me my goods would be packed.  So I'm not worried.  Sure, the tracking hasn't updated in twelve weeks but I know it's the fault of the post office.  They're so lazy.  I didn't even mind that you asked me to send you more money, because I trust you so much!

Wish I could put lots of little hearts and kisses in this post for you.

Love and hugs,

A. Sucker

P.S.  You're not Canadian, are you?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, back to say hi today after an afternoon out.  I want to say I really hope everyone gets her/his refunds, sooner rather than later.

I also want to see proof of the $5000 donation Bondi made to the New York Food Bank in June of this year.  Yes, that's what he posted; should be pretty easy to track and to confirm.  I can understand weasling out on a pledge, even though that's pretty low, but to claim you made that donation.... well, he better have proof.  And I hope the Red Cross association and alleged donation is thoroughly investigated.
I wanna see the GIANT Cardboard Cheque ...  you know the ones Im talking about .. Yeah i wanna see that plus the smaller cancelled one they would have gotten to cash then...     I want to see the actual donation that was made to the red cross ....     i also wanna see him investigated from fruad .. should be easy enough for that one..


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear DonnaD,

Hi!  I have read about you on Makeup Talk!!  A nail polish subscription box company, you say?  Please sign me up!  I saw on your Facebook page that you posted a picture of a shelter dog, so you MUST be on the level.  Also, I think we had some dealings a few months ago.  I bought something from you, and even though I haven't received it yet and you took $156.85 out of my account, you sent me the tracking number and showed me a picture of an empty cardboard box in which you ASSURED me my goods would be packed.  So I'm not worried.  Sure, the tracking hasn't updated in twelve weeks but I know it's the fault of the post office.  They're so lazy.  I didn't even mind that you asked me to send you more money, because I trust you so much!

Wish I could put lots of little hearts and kisses in this post for you.

Love and hugs,

A. Sucker

P.S.  You're not Canadian, are you?
I was born in Newfoundland but I only want to sell to people in the US.  Those crazy Canadian ladies are such drama queens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My paypal refunds look exactly like yours. Nothing about it being an echeck. It says it is pending until the 31st.
that is exactly what mine says


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.  
And wasn't that non-existent kiosk supposed to soon have the holiday line of polishes?


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

> I need you to gather up a few more people who will also be my number one fans. Â I'm thinking of starting a nail polish subscription box company.


 Will do but after I wrangle up lots of people to buy my nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my friend and I just started selling our own stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And wasn't that non-existent kiosk supposed to soon have the holiday line of polishes?
According to the Bondi facebook page that is up right now, yes the kiosk will be carrying the Holiday collection.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

> I need you to gather up a few more people who will also be my number one fans. Â I'm thinking of starting a nail polish subscription box company.


 Oh Lord, I laughed so loud I scared the dog.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the Bondi facebook page that is up right now, yes the kiosk will be carrying the Holiday collection.
I am giving my bondi polishes away to my daughters friends I cannot stand the sight of them


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, they are systematically deleting all the FB posts that had any angry comments in them. Pretty soon they'll have a blank page. I guess they have to do something in between processing refunds, huh?


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Will do but after I wrangle up lots of people to buy my nail polishes




my friend and I just started selling our own stuff







 AND ITS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 and everyone needs it ..and the swatches are FAN



TASTIC


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Exactly. Being a liar doesn't make you mentally ill, so why would you use mental illness to insult a liar?

*What happened to this thread? I ate dinner and everyone took nasty pills. *
I agree. I'm stressed about work right now and the vitriol is pushing me over the edge to feeling sick to my stomach.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Y'know, at this point -- orders and sub all canceled, refunds received -- I was thinking I was done with the company, but they said they donated to The American Red Cross and the NY Food Bank as an incentive to order from them.  If that was false, then I'd like to return all the polishes I bought, the August sub box, an extra box, plus a few others, for a complete refund.  Think there's any chance of that?  I'd gladly take the money I'd get from that and donate it to a local charity WITH PROOF.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's a shame that I think pretty much their entire facebook page, and I do mean just about every single post has been screen shot.  And, not by me, but collectively.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need you to gather up a few more people who will also be my number one fans.  I'm thinking of starting a nail polish subscription box company.
I'll get you any number of fans provided you ship worldwide at the same cost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I even know people who will justify you if you close down without shipping!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'know, at this point -- orders and sub all canceled, refunds received -- I was thinking I was done with the company, but they said they donated to The American Red Cross and the NY Food Bank as an incentive to order from them.  If that was false, then I'd like to return all the polishes I bought, the August sub box, an extra box, plus a few others, for a complete refund.  Think there's any chance of that?  I'd gladly take the money I'd get from that and donate it to a local charity WITH PROOF.
That is exactly how I feel about it!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'know, at this point -- orders and sub all canceled, refunds received -- I was thinking I was done with the company, but they said they donated to The American Red Cross and the NY Food Bank as an incentive to order from them.  If that was false, then I'd like to return all the polishes I bought, the August sub box, an extra box, plus a few others, for a complete refund.  Think there's any chance of that?  I'd gladly take the money I'd get from that and donate it to a local charity WITH PROOF.
You could always email them to ask...that should net you an entertaining answer.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You could always email them to ask...that should net you an entertaining answer.
I've thought about it, but well, you know, I might not be the best person to ask Richard anything.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone remember what a 3 month subscription cost?  I'm trying to match up payments to what I've received/not received and it's a big pain.  Haven't gotten a single refund yet.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the Bondi facebook page that is up right now, yes the kiosk will be carrying the Holiday collection.  
I bet you its gonna be a holographic kiosk to go with those new holographic holiday lines


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.  

That sh*t is cray! He had help wanted ads running EVERYWHERE looking for employees.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet you its gonna be a holographic kiosk to go with those new holographic holiday lines
Yeah, every time you go to grab a polish, it disappears from your hands...


----------



## autopilot (Oct 29, 2013)

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet. My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone remember what a 3 month subscription cost?  I'm trying to match up payments to what I've received/not received and it's a big pain.  Haven't gotten a single refund yet. 

$49.97, courtesy of the Wayback Machine.

https://web.archive.org/web/20130818180551/http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/bondi-new-york-subscription-box


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, every time you go to grab a polish, it disappears from your hands...
OMG!!!  This made me laugh so hard!  Thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone remember what a 3 month subscription cost?  I'm trying to match up payments to what I've received/not received and it's a big pain.  Haven't gotten a single refund yet. 

@utgal2004


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet.

My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???

You still can dispute it but you'll have to send in a physical form. Include print outs of his posts and replies to the refunds.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet.

My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???
INTERNATIONAL allows for more time.. still dispute it ..   and  just say he kept moving the shipping date  and send any and all documents/emails they sent you   YOU CAN GET ONE ..


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet.

My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???
Your bank probably frowns on US checks from companies with insufficient funds.  And as far as I know, if you deposit a check that bounces, you get charged a fee for it.  I'd be really careful about cashing checks from Dick &amp; Co.

Write to paypal.  They may have some recourse for products paid for but not received.  Did you pay through paypal with your credit card or bank account?  Or with actual paypal funds?


----------



## Kyssdraxia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet.

My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???
Absolutely you can still dispute it! Many of the ladies have even though it's past the deadline and they will still open a claim for you.  Just give them a call.  The more they know about this company, the better chance of people actually receiving refunds.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 29, 2013)

Hen pecker is the British term for  our CS word with I will not say.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked my Amex, from which my sub box payment came from on Sep 1. No refund showing there yet.

My extra Sep box ($16) was paid through Paypal on Aug 29. 45 days has come and gone, so the option of a Paypal dispute is no longer open to me. How the hell am I going to be able to cash a US cheque???
literally CALL PAYPAL and explain  and say  can i still dispute it..    and Im betting they say YES


----------



## Kyssdraxia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CryssBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  literally CALL PAYPAL and explain  and say  can i still dispute it..    and Im betting they say YES
Honestly, don't even ask.  Tell them upfront: I know it's past the 45 day limit, but this is an issue that MANY people have already contacted you about, so I thought I would report it too.  And then explain what happened.  I doubt they would turn you away while opening claims for so many others.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone for the advice. I will call from the office tomorrow. I honestly cannot deal with this stress right now. Wanna bet that's what he's counting on? Such a sad outcome. No winners here.


----------



## Kyssdraxia (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry, I have been lurking here for a few days and have finally decided to post something about it.  My name is Kyssdraxia, and I'm officially a Bondi-hater.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'know, at this point -- orders and sub all canceled, refunds received -- I was thinking I was done with the company, but they said they donated to The American Red Cross and the NY Food Bank as an incentive to order from them.  If that was false, then I'd like to return all the polishes I bought, the August sub box, an extra box, plus a few others, for a complete refund.  Think there's any chance of that?  I'd gladly take the money I'd get from that and donate it to a local charity WITH PROOF.

The easiest way he could have proven his donations would have been to present scans of the tax letters or receipts that non-profits provide when a donation is received. As neither not-for-profit has record of such a donation, though, these donations never occurred, unless he did them under a completely different entity. Not-for-profits as well-established as these would keep clear records of any and all monetary and in-kind donations, as they must include contributions in their tax filings. I'm sure their bookkeeping also makes a clear record of who donated what and when - while handy for newsletters, it's even handier for figuring out the mailing list for who to ask donations from in the future.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

> Â AND ITS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_cheers: Â and everyone needs it ..and the swatches are FAN:jawsdown: TASTIC:rocknroll2: Â


 Hehehe you just made me blush :icon_redf


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear DonnaD,

Hi!  I have read about you on Makeup Talk!!  A nail polish subscription box company, you say?  Please sign me up!  I saw on your Facebook page that you posted a picture of a shelter dog, so you MUST be on the level.  Also, I think we had some dealings a few months ago.  I bought something from you, and even though I haven't received it yet and you took $156.85 out of my account, you sent me the tracking number and showed me a picture of an empty cardboard box in which you ASSURED me my goods would be packed.  So I'm not worried.  Sure, the tracking hasn't updated in twelve weeks but I know it's the fault of the post office.  They're so lazy.  I didn't even mind that you asked me to send you more money, because I trust you so much!

Wish I could put lots of little hearts and kisses in this post for you.

Love and hugs,

A. Sucker

P.S.  You're not Canadian, are you?
Dear A Sucker,

Thank you for your money.*Cough* I mean awesome email. We would love to send you more amazing picture of a empty box. Of course we would love more of your money.




We hope to bring you the finest polish Canadian money can buy. I mean American.

Money and empty boxes,

A canadian, I mean a American.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Because there seems to be some confusion as to the meaning of the term "hen peck", I'm going to just leave this right here...


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because there seems to be some confusion as to the meaning of the term "hen peck", I'm going to just leave this right here... 









That's the one I was talking about! When I was younger, my Dad said he was "chick-pecked" by me and hen-pecked by Mum. I thought it was a compliment but he had to get his own dinner that night.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Folks. I'm going to be up front here since I don't like to keep things secret and hidden. Several posts over the last few days will be removed or edited due to violations of MUT rules. We have to ask that speculations on his immigration status, his mental health and most of his personal life not be brought up. Certain posts that revolve his personal life yet pertain to his business (such as who James Eib is) is allowed. We have not restricted people from posting in this thread - yet - however it needs to calm down with the speculations and name calling otherwise restrictions on who can post in this thread will have to be made. Some of this is for YOUR safety as he does have records of your personal information if you were a customer of his. We don't want to have to restrict anyone from sharing their opinion and comments so please leave the personal attacks off MUT.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Don't you know Richard hates all of us canadian gals now because we stirred the pot ... And started to call him a DoucheCanoe ...


 Ha ha ha! I love it! I'm gonna have to remember that one.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.  
He was very specific about it on the Bondi FB page.  October 24th:  "Hi &lt;name&gt;, this is a permanent location We're outside of Swatch and opposite Sephora and Macy's."  Is it really not there?  Wow.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As far as I know, nobody has had a successful paypal refund.  I hope it works out for you Sara(h).  (sorry I forget how you spell your name)
I've had a successful paypal refund, however that was also back in September when I asked for a refund on additional monthly boxes. I will say it did take quite a while to go through, closer to 5 days.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is what I thought he was referring to.   Which was his own fault because nobody forced him to do it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if this is what it's in reference to, but when the shipping troubles started and we were issued a $15 voucher a lot of us chose to get two discounted ones @ $8 each, leaving us only to pay $1. If that is what he's referring to, well then I have no comment, because if I did I would go into a very long winded rant about that.
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I did use my voucher to order 2 sale polishes, and I haven't forgotten about that at all. I just don't see how it makes up for all the lying and name-calling and other assorted nastiness.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is what I thought he was referring to.   Which was his own fault because nobody forced him to do it.


Wow--I got busy with work and haven't been on MUT in  . . . maybe two weeks?  Holy cow has the nail polish world exploded!  Finally I'm caught up (mostly) on these threads, and here's my contribution to the conversation:

I never received my 2 sale polishes that I bought with my $15 voucher (plus a dollar of my own).  Did other people actually receive their voucher polishes?  Or is that another thing that was promised but never sent?


----------



## Colouratura (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Folks. I'm going to be up front here since I don't like to keep things secret and hidden. Several posts over the last few days will be removed or edited due to violations of MUT rules. We have to ask that speculations on his immigration status, his mental health and most of his personal life not be brought up. Certain posts that revolve his personal life yet pertain to his business (such as who James Eib is) is allowed. We have not restricted people from posting in this thread - yet - however it needs to calm down with the speculations and name calling otherwise restrictions on who can post in this thread will have to be made. Some of this is for YOUR safety as he does have records of your personal information if you were a customer of his. We don't want to have to restrict anyone from sharing their opinion and comments so please leave the personal attacks off MUT.
I'm mostly a lurker but I have to give you kudos for doing a great job looking out for everyone's best interests.  Cheers!


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 29, 2013)

No refund on my credit card yet. Thinking of calling them back and blocking Bondi New York so they can never charge me again. They should have never charged our cards without sending the boxes first. How unprofessional. (Yes, I know, that's hardly the least unprofessional thing Richard &amp; co. have done.)

Anyone else get the distinct impression that Glossygate was at least 90% Bondi's fault?


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow--I got busy with work and haven't been on MUT in  . . . maybe two weeks?  Holy cow has the nail polish world exploded!  Finally I'm caught up (mostly) on these threads, and here's my contribution to the conversation:

I never received my 2 sale polishes that I bought with my $15 voucher (plus a dollar of my own).  Did other people actually receive their voucher polishes?  Or is that another thing that was promised but never sent?
Welcome back! It's certainly been an interesting few weeks... I used my voucher pretty soon after it was sent for Strawberry Fields and Top of the Rock, and I had them within a few days. I've heard of many others successfully getting spring/summer polishes with the voucher, so your order may be a legitimate mistake?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No refund on my credit card yet. Thinking of calling them back and blocking Bondi New York so they can never charge me again. They should have never charged our cards without sending the boxes first. How unprofessional. (Yes, I know, that's hardly the least unprofessional thing Richard &amp; co. have done.)

Anyone else get the distinct impression that Glossygate was at least 90% Bondi's fault?
I'd say it was 100% their fault.  The polishes they was supposed to provide them all look like fall/winter colours which we all know were never in Bondi's possession.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Wow--I got busy with work and haven't been on MUT in  . . . maybe two weeks?  Holy cow has the nail polish world exploded!  Finally I'm caught up (mostly) on these threads, and here's my contribution to the conversation:

I never received my 2 sale polishes that I bought with my $15 voucher (plus a dollar of my own).  Did other people actually receive their voucher polishes?  Or is that another thing that was promised but never sent?
I did get the two I ordered.  Both were spring/summer.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Please be aware this old laptop I'm using while I set up my new new laptop has keyboard issues for real.  It's hard to press a lot of keys and I keep having to go back and edit my posts because my words are all mucked up.  I promise, Ai reeley am a gud speeler.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had a successful paypal refund, however that was also back in September when I asked for a refund on additional monthly boxes. I will say it did take quite a while to go through, closer to 5 days.
I meant recently successful.  It seems like everyone waiting for refunds through paypal right no are having trouble.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow--I got busy with work and haven't been on MUT in  . . . maybe two weeks?  Holy cow has the nail polish world exploded!  Finally I'm caught up (mostly) on these threads, and here's my contribution to the conversation:

I never received my 2 sale polishes that I bought with my $15 voucher (plus a dollar of my own).  Did other people actually receive their voucher polishes?  Or is that another thing that was promised but never sent?
I ordered a couple of the spring/summer colors and received them fairly quickly - the only orders that weren't processed were the ones with fall/winter colors so you should have gotten yours! you should definitely email them!


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 29, 2013)

By the way, I was a monthly customer. We should be getting a refund of $39.98, y/y/?

Why they ever charged us for the October box when they hadn't even sent the September box, well, that's something we'll never know.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

Y'all wanna hear something REEEELY ironic?  I had forgotten all about this, but something made me think of this tonight......(maybe it's good for a laugh)

Back in late August when they offered extra boxes for $16, my bank flagged all of my Bondi purchases and temporarily froze my account.  I had to talk to the fraud department to verify that I did in fact initiate the charges and get them to reactivate my account. 

I figured it was probably because I made 3 different purchases within a short time span (a sale purchase and 2 different extra box purchases within 2 days), but maybe my bank was trying to tell me something, LOL!!!I

I bet my bank is going to freak out if I have to call them back in the next week or so to dispute those charges (if I don't get a refund).  I can hear it now...."Wait, what?! But, we tried to warn you, and you told us to give them your money anyway!"


----------



## DeSha (Oct 29, 2013)

I never received my 2 sale polishes that I bought with my $15 voucher (plus a dollar of my own).  Did other people actually receive their voucher polishes?  Or is that another thing that was promised but never sent?

I received my voucher polishes. The shipping on those was quite fast, less than a week after I ordered them.


----------



## DeSha (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

"_People have VERY quickly forgotten how my brand, my team and I have bent over backwards to please people in the past. Replacing polishes that customers dropped, issuing refunds when people contacted us to say that they were going to be a little tight for money, and they were still shipped product, running promotions where people were receiving two polishes for $1, promptly responding to emails and being on live chat._" - Richard

Let's break those lines down, shall we?

The person he replaced the polish for has stated a few times she did NOT ask him to replace it since it was her fault. HE decided to replace it for her on HIS own terms yet NOW is throwing it back into her face that he did this as he "_bent over backwards to please_" her.

*As for running promotions and people were receiving two polishes for $1. Considering NONE of the customers has of 10/29/2013 received the polishes from that $1 Julep-slam promo code THAT is a completely MOOT point. If there were $1 promotions in June or July for the August boxes then that's different since people did get the products they paid for however anything after August or was paid for in August for September onward people did NOT get what they paid for. There is absolutely no way his comments can justify his actual actions on what actually transpired.*

As for promptly responding to emails and being on live chat, that again was HIS choice for not hiring extra employees to help out. That has nothing to do with bending over backwards to please people. In fact, everything in the sentence after that comment has nothing to do with pleasing people since people didn't get what they paid for when it came to that promo!

"Hen peckers"? Really? Because he sent out - at least one that we're aware of - bounced e-check to a customer whom was expecting a refund. She could turn that over to collections since it's a bounced check (even e-check). It's not "hen pecking" to be disgruntled when the BUSINESS has failed to provide the customer with the products they paid for or the refund they expect.

I'm not sure but I think he might be talking about the people who bought polishes with the $15 voucher. They were able to get two $8 polishes for $1 with the voucher. He gave those vouchers out for the delay, so I don't understand why he's complaining about it now. 
I actually used my 15.00 voucher for a 12.50 polish and a 8.00 polish, so I certainly paid more than 1.00 for that order. Anyway... *insert side eye*

Clearly he is frustrated, but really? That posting was just... *smh*


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

I would love to know what the facebook swap group and the super secret invitation only group are saying about Richard and the charities and Richard and the no longer there mall kiosk.  I would love to know if he posted about any of that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'all wanna hear something REEEELY ironic?  I had forgotten all about this, but something made me think of this tonight......(maybe it's good for a laugh)

Back in late August when they offered extra boxes for $16, my bank flagged all of my Bondi purchases and temporarily froze my account.  I had to talk to the fraud department to verify that I did in fact initiate the charges and get them to reactivate my account. 

I figured it was probably because I made 3 different purchases within a short time span (a sale purchase and 2 different extra box purchases within 2 days), but maybe my bank was trying to tell me something, LOL!!!I

I bet my bank is going to freak out if I have to call them back in the next week or so to dispute those charges (if I don't get a refund).  I can hear it now...."Wait, what?! But, we tried to warn you, and you told us to give them your money anyway!"
That would be a funny conversation!  "You know how I told you those won't fraudulent charges, well, turns out they were!  Sorry!"


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Folks. I'm going to be up front here since I don't like to keep things secret and hidden. Several posts over the last few days will be removed or edited due to violations of MUT rules. We have to ask that speculations on his immigration status, his mental health and most of his personal life not be brought up. Certain posts that revolve his personal life yet pertain to his business (such as who James Eib is) is allowed. We have not restricted people from posting in this thread - yet - however it needs to calm down with the speculations and name calling otherwise restrictions on who can post in this thread will have to be made. Some of this is for YOUR safety as *he does have records of your personal information if you were a customer of his*. We don't want to have to restrict anyone from sharing their opinion and comments so please leave the personal attacks off MUT.

That REALLY makes me nervous..


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to know what the facebook swap group and the super secret invitation only group are saying about Richard and the charities and Richard and the no longer there mall kiosk.  I would love to know if he posted about any of that.  
Wait...what?!  The kiosk is gone?  What else did I miss?  That will teach me to try to be productive at home when all hell is breaking loose on the interwebz!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have to share this with ya'll.  A lovely lady here on MuT pm'd me that she spoke with someone at the Garden State Plaza Mall and that Bondi no longer has a kiosk there, and hasn't for a while.  I called them, and was told that they are no longer at the mall, but they were unsure when they left.  This person didn't know why they left, or if they moved to a different mall.  The lovely person I spoke with at the mall was very nice.  Please feel free to call and verify this info for yourselves.  So, I guess that picture of their mall kiosk and all the posts about coming by to see them isn't true anymore either.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait...what?!  The kiosk is gone?  What else did I miss?  That will teach me to try to be productive at home when all hell is breaking loose on the interwebz!!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't wanna be off topic, but there is a Butter London sale at Zulily, two for 17.99 and there is a duo with Scallywag @DonnaD

http://www.zulily.com/e/butter-london-64166.html?tid=social_email_mobile_shareviaicon_na_modal_9f8be165b515b59522c861ed9e794da6&amp;eid=64166


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 29, 2013)

In anticipation of my refund, I ordered the Ciate Mini Mani nail polish advent calendar from Sephora   I looked at alternatives but there was nothing I liked. I kept visualizing myself opening the little windows and squealing and it was a done deal.
 
I am weak.

Weak and very happy....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In anticipation of my refund, I ordered the Ciate Mini Mani nail polish advent calendar from Sephora   I looked at alternatives but there was nothing I liked. I kept visualizing myself opening the little windows and squealing and it was a done deal.
 
I am weak.

Weak and very happy....






JEALOUS!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  JEALOUS!
LOL!  For quite some time I tried to come up with less expensive alternatives with things I did not have but they all came out lame.  I can say this, had the Bondi sub not gone south, I would not have ordered it. But it did so....










 






Photo Credit: Sephora


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

Stop posting things that are going to make me broke!! LOL


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Folks. I'm going to be up front here since I don't like to keep things secret and hidden. Several posts over the last few days will be removed or edited due to violations of MUT rules. We have to ask that speculations on his immigration status, his mental health and most of his personal life not be brought up. Certain posts that revolve his personal life yet pertain to his business (such as who James Eib is) is allowed. We have not restricted people from posting in this thread - yet - however it needs to calm down with the speculations and name calling otherwise restrictions on who can post in this thread will have to be made. Some of this is for YOUR safety as he does have records of your personal information if you were a customer of his. We don't want to have to restrict anyone from sharing their opinion and comments so please leave the personal attacks off MUT.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That REALLY makes me nervous..




I deleted my addresses from my account as someone else recommended. I mean, I know it's still in their records, I just don't want them to have direct access to that information.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stop posting things that are going to make me broke!! LOL
I want you to know that I am actually, truly, laughing out loud. Also, I am doing this...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Oct 29, 2013)

(nevermind) I figured it out!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL

I already have a bunch of stuff in my cart in Sephora. Stuff on my wish list with Sugarpill (NEW LASHES!!!) and stuff from OCC.


----------



## Jenfen (Oct 29, 2013)

My refund just showed up on my debit card.  Whew!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL

I already have a bunch of stuff in my cart in Sephora. Stuff on my wish list with Sugarpill (NEW LASHES!!!) and stuff from OCC.
EEP!  I do not buy stuff from them that often but when I do it tends to be a bigger purchase.  I got the MUFE lippie as my gift with purchase and Kat Von D Powder Lockit Foundation with my Insider points. Plus it was free 3 day shipping, so definitely the best deal I could find on it on the net. I really love advent calendars and I think I will really love forward to opening those little windows every day 

Oops! ETA:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 29, 2013)

> LOL I already have a bunch of stuff in my cart in Sephora. Stuff on my wish list with Sugarpill (NEW LASHES!!!) and stuff from OCC.


 Not to enable anyone, but this year's versions of the It Kits are out! I think the code is Blitz, the details are on the Sephora codes/deals thread! (On my phone right now so can't link, but there are 4 versions and they're all pretty awesome!)


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

> > Â  Yeah, every time you go to grab a polish, it disappears from your hands...
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Â This made me laugh so hard! Â Thank you!


 Me too, and I am out of likes lol


----------



## alterkate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got banned from that fb group for calling out a certain person...the "C" word may or may not have been involved.

Ha ha!! I'm just getting home and catching up on everything (236 new unread posts since noon today? Geez ladies!) but I checked into the Swap Group first. I noticed the comments about "Donna" being banned for calling someone the c-word, and I thought, "Oh that just HAS to be DonnaD!!" I was right!!


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 29, 2013)

> > Â  Dear DonnaD, Hi!Â  I have read about you on Makeup Talk!!Â  A nail polish subscription box company, you say?Â  Please sign me up!Â  I saw on your Facebook page that you posted a picture of a shelter dog, so you MUST be on the level.Â  Also, I think we had some dealings a few months ago.Â  I bought something from you, and even though I haven't received it yet and you took $156.85 out of my account, you sent me the tracking number and showed me a picture of an empty cardboard box in which you ASSURED me my goods would be packed.Â  So I'm not worried.Â  Sure, the tracking hasn't updated in twelve weeks but I know it's the fault of the post office.Â  They're so lazy.Â  I didn't even mind that you asked me to send you more money, because I trust you so much! Wish I could put lots of little hearts and kisses in this post for you. Love and hugs, A. Sucker P.S.Â  You're not Canadian, are you?
> 
> 
> Dear A Sucker, Thank you for your money.*Cough* I mean awesome email. We would love to send you more amazing picture of a empty box. Of course we would love more of your money. :whipping: We hope to bring you the finest polish Canadian money can buy. I mean American. Money and empty boxes, A canadian, I mean a American.


 Canadians can join, but only if they pay completely in $2 coins. Just don't send them in the USPS because we all know THEY cannot be trusted.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"_People have VERY quickly forgotten how my brand, my team and I have bent over backwards to please people in the past. Replacing polishes that customers dropped, issuing refunds when people contacted us to say that they were going to be a little tight for money, and they were still shipped product, running promotions where people were receiving two polishes for $1, promptly responding to emails and being on live chat._" - Richard

Let's break those lines down, shall we?

*The person he replaced the polish for has stated a few times she did NOT ask him to replace it since it was her fault. HE decided to replace it for her on HIS own terms yet NOW is throwing it back into her face that he did this as he "bent over backwards to please" her.*

As for running promotions and people were receiving two polishes for $1. Considering NONE of the customers has of 10/29/2013 received the polishes from that $1 Julep-slam promo code THAT is a completely MOOT point. If there were $1 promotions in June or July for the August boxes then that's different since people did get the products they paid for however anything after August or was paid for in August for September onward people did NOT get what they paid for. There is absolutely no way his comments can justify his actual actions on what actually transpired.

As for promptly responding to emails and being on live chat, that again was HIS choice for not hiring extra employees to help out. That has nothing to do with bending over backwards to please people. In fact, everything in the sentence after that comment has nothing to do with pleasing people since people didn't get what they paid for when it came to that promo!

"Hen peckers"? Really? Because he sent out - at least one that we're aware of - bounced e-check to a customer whom was expecting a refund. She could turn that over to collections since it's a bounced check (even e-check). It's not "hen pecking" to be disgruntled when the BUSINESS has failed to provide the customer with the products they paid for or the refund they expect.

Again, just now catching up, and wanted to say thanks for calling that out Zadi. That one was a real slap in the face to read!

The rest of that story is that I got one of those "rate your polish" emails a few days after placing an order and I hadn't received it yet so I clicked the button saying I didn't have it yet. I got an email from Richard IMMEDIATELY telling me he was tracking it down and would send me a new order. It really wasn't that long and I was surprised to hear from him but he was being so nice and worried about my order that I went with it. We emailed back and forth for a couple of days and then my order showed up just before he was about to send another package. He emailed me that day saying that my tracking info showed delivered and to let him know if I got it okay. Not 10 minutes after I opened the package and lined my pretties up on my bathroom windowsill, my cat knocked them down and one broke. I took a picture and sent it to him because I thought it was funny that we spent days talking about this package and my cat breaks them within minutes of opening it up! He offered and sent me a new shipment, I most definitely didn't ask for it, and frankly, didn't even ask him to get involved in the tracking of the order in the first place! If it wasn't for that overly anxious email rating system, he wouldn't have gotten so involved in refunding and replacing people's orders before they had a chance to be delivered!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

> $49.97, courtesy of the Wayback Machine. https://web.archive.org/web/20130818180551/http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/bondi-new-york-subscription-box





> @utgal2004


 Thanks ladies! That explains the $49.97 charge.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I actually used my 15.00Â voucher for a 12.50 polish and a 8.00 polish, so I certainly paid more than 1.00 for that order. Anyway... *insert side eye* Clearly he is frustrated, but really? That posting was just... *smh*


 Sorry, I should have probably wrote some people. I didn't mean to generalize &amp; I didn't mean it in a bad way. No one forced him to offer those vouchers, so he shouldn't be trying to throw that back in people's faces.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

When I used my $15 voucher, I ordered three polishes, so I spent more than a dollar.


----------



## Boots (Oct 29, 2013)

Checked my credit card, my $20 came back to me today. Hopefully everyone's does, specially the PayPal ones.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

I had a conversation with my husband tonight about this thread. Apparently, he had some down time today and tried to catch up with everything going on. My husband stalks the boards on MuT. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Oct 29, 2013)

There is someone on Bondi's FB page asking if she can still order polish from them. *FACEPALM* Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 29, 2013)

I bet he lets you win every argument.  If I was married to you it would be wall to wall rose petals and offerings to make sure I'm always on your good side. 




 

EDIT: I was talking about Jessica.


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 29, 2013)

So I'm curious .... Since bondi is no longer offering a sub service does that mean the subscribers who has 3, 6, 12 months will they get the 20$ a month or will they lose out on a bit due to him saying it was discounted when you had a prepaid sub?? Sorry if I don't make sense I have so many things racing through my mind right now.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 30, 2013)

POSSIBLE SPOILER: You are not getting any nail polish. :bandit:


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm curious .... Since bondi is no longer offering a sub service does that mean the subscribers who has 3, 6, 12 months will they get the 20$ a month or will they lose out on a bit due to him saying it was discounted when you had a prepaid sub?? Sorry if I don't make sense I have so many things racing through my mind right now.

Depends on when you subscribed and how long your subscription was for. Example, if you received the August box and were expecting the remaining two because you purchased the three month plan then you should get $33.31 back rather than the full $49.97. If you pre-paid for September, October and November then you should get the full amount.

Those who prepaid six months and received the August box should get $83.29 while those who prepaid 12 months and received the August box should get $183.24. If those pre-paid and never got anything then they should get full amounts.


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering since I haven't seen any yays just nays. Has anyone that had a prepaid 3,6, or 12 month subscription gotten their refund. Seems like month to months have but other than that I wasn't sure.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 30, 2013)

> Just wondering since I haven't seen any yays just nays. Has anyone that had a prepaid 3,6, or 12 month subscription gotten their refund. Seems like month to months have but other than that I wasn't sure.


 I did receive my $33.31 yesterday on my debit card. However, I did send an email to request the refund Friday night. So it wasn't automatic after they started voluntarily canceling. I'm still waiting on the 5 $16 boxes to be refunded however. I have emails saying they are canceled but they haven't hit my bank yet.


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I just caught up on about 50 pages and 1500 posts. Certainly was a busy weekend! I requested my refund from Bondi last week, and my 6 month sub (what an idiot I was 



) was refunded to my credit card a few days later. I also ordered an additional September box, and paid with PayPal. I see that many ladies are saying they have gotten the same e-mail as I have:





This is what my paypal screen looks like:





I had the balance in my paypal account (didn't use a credit/debit card or my bank account) I'm not sure why the refund is also pending for 9 business days... so I'm wondering how this is going to play out.

ALSO, apparently in one of the previous posts Richard made a post on Facebook (_REAAAALLLL PROFESSIONAL)_ and said that an e-mail was going out at 5pm EST about this, and well.... its past 12am EST now.....


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just wondering since I haven't seen any yays just nays.
Has anyone that had a prepaid 3,6, or 12 month subscription gotten their refund.
Seems like month to months have but other than that I wasn't sure.
I prepaid 3 month subscription and it has not been refunded.


----------



## alterkate (Oct 30, 2013)

> I did receive my $33.31 yesterday on my debit card. However, I did send an email to request the refund Friday night. So it wasn't automatic after they started voluntarily canceling. I'm still waiting on the 5 $16 boxes to be refunded however. I have emails saying they are canceled but they haven't hit my bank yet.


 Whoops! I just checked and the $16 boxes have been refunded as well. I'm finally free!!


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 30, 2013)

> Depends on when you subscribed and how long your subscription was for. Example, if you received the August box and were expecting the remaining two because you purchased the three month plan then you should get $33.31 back rather than the full $49.97. If you pre-paid for September, October and November then you should get the full amount. Those who prepaid six months and received the August box should get $83.29 while those who prepaid 12 months and received the August box should get $183.24. If those pre-paid and never got anything then they should get full amounts.


 I never subbed to Bondi I was thinking about it but then the lies started.... The reason why I mention this is because for some who didn't initiate the refund but were refunded due to Bondi no longer offering the service due to the fact that Bondi failed to hold up their agreement should they refund it as a discount ??


----------



## theexxception (Oct 30, 2013)

> I prepaid 3 month subscription and it has not been refunded.


 Same with me :/ Well let me know if they end up refunding it I'm starting to be a little worried. I really want it back because I just found out about this place by my house that has $4 essie/OPI/etc and you don't need a beauty license.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 30, 2013)

Are people getting relatively fast, or at least reasonable, responses from their CS? I got the "order cancelled" email for my October box, but not my September one, and no refund yet. Anyone else experienced the same thing? I'm not sure if I should try to contact them yet, or give them another couple of days. It's just confusing to me that the later order would be cancelled, but not the earliest one; though, I guess the September one was the one that was "shipped" so maybe there is a different process for that?... Or maybe I'm just being dumb and not thinking this through correctly, it's been a long day!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 30, 2013)

> So I just caught up on about 50 pages and 1500 posts. Certainly was a busy weekend! I requested my refund from Bondi last week, and my 6 month sub (what an idiot I wasÂ :eusa_wall: ) was refunded to my credit card a few days later. I also ordered an additional September box, and paid with PayPal. I see that many ladies are saying they have gotten the same e-mail as I have:
> 
> This is what my paypal screen looks like:
> 
> I had the balance in my paypal account (didn't use a credit/debit card or my bank account) I'm not sure why the refund is also pending for 9 business days...Â so I'm wondering how this is going to play out. ALSO, apparentlyÂ in one of the previous posts Richard made a post on Facebook (_REAAAALLLL PROFESSIONAL)_Â and said that an e-mail was going out at 5pm EST about this, and well....Â its past 12am EST now.....Â :slug:


 I got an email at 5:28 pm (EST).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I never subbed to Bondi I was thinking about it but then the lies started.... The reason why I mention this is because for some who didn't initiate the refund but were refunded due to Bondi no longer offering the service due to the fact that Bondi failed to hold up their agreement should they refund it as a discount ??
I'm trying to follow what you're saying.  Are you saying that people who pre-paid $49.97 for a three-month subscription should be receiving three months at $19.99 a month, aka $59.97 -- so $10 more than they paid up-front -- since their three-month subscription was canceled?  If so, no.  They should only be getting refunds for what they paid, not what the subscription was (theoretically) worth.  It doesn't matter whether Bondi or the customer initiated the refund.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalpistol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Depends on when you subscribed and how long your subscription was for. Example, if you received the August box and were expecting the remaining two because you purchased the three month plan then you should get $33.31 back rather than the full $49.97. If you pre-paid for September, October and November then you should get the full amount.

Those who prepaid six months and received the August box should get $83.29 while those who prepaid 12 months and received the August box should get $183.24. If those pre-paid and never got anything then they should get full amounts.


I never subbed to Bondi I was thinking about it but then the lies started.... The reason why I mention this is because for some who didn't initiate the refund but were refunded due to Bondi no longer offering the service due to the fact that Bondi failed to hold up their agreement should they refund it as a discount ?? 
If they received the August box it should be discounted because they did get one of the boxes they paid for.


My husband made an interesting comment. Due to the nature of the refunds (for those getting e-checks that are not clearing) he wonders if Bondi is subject to a class action lawsuit.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 30, 2013)

No refund yet to my credit card. I contacted my bank again and they said not to opt for any cheque - apparently for those who live outside the United States, processing charges are so high, I'll end up losing the whole $20.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are people getting relatively fast, or at least reasonable, responses from their CS? I got the "order cancelled" email for my October box, but not my September one, and no refund yet. Anyone else experienced the same thing? I'm not sure if I should try to contact them yet, or give them another couple of days. It's just confusing to me that the later order would be cancelled, but not the earliest one; though, I guess the September one was the one that was "shipped" so maybe there is a different process for that?... Or maybe I'm just being dumb and not thinking this through correctly, it's been a long day!





I'm not getting any response from their CS. I have emailed, left a message on their chat thing on their website and I've left a phone message. The communications from me started October 27th.  

I also got the order cancelled for the October box but not the September one, but I figured that had something to do with September being listed as Fulfilled and October was Unfulfilled. I could be wrong though, I often am.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: My husband made an interesting comment. Due to the nature of the refunds (for those getting e-checks that are not clearing) he wonders if Bondi is subject to a class action lawsuit.

I wondered that as well


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If they received the August box it should be discounted because they did get one of the boxes they paid for.


My husband made an interesting comment. Due to the nature of the refunds (for those getting e-checks that are not clearing) he wonders if Bondi is subject to a class action lawsuit.
I for real can't wrap my head around how these people sold polish they didn't have and are now "refunding" with money they don't have.

You would think they'd know both of those things, wouldn't you?  

I'm betting it's because paypal will refund you even if they can't get the money back from them.  Dealing with credit cards is different because they can have they're ability to use the credit card system taken away but who cares about paypal...follow me?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not getting any response from their CS. I have emailed, left a message on their chat thing on their website and I've left a phone message. The communications from me started October 27th.  

I also got the order cancelled for the October box but not the September one, but I figured that had something to do with September being listed as Fulfilled and October was Unfulfilled. I could be wrong though, I often am.
My september box was marked fulfilled but I got my credit the morning after I requested it.  My daughter also go her dollar back.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are people getting relatively fast, or at least reasonable, responses from their CS? I got the "order cancelled" email for my October box, but not my September one, and no refund yet. Anyone else experienced the same thing? I'm not sure if I should try to contact them yet, or give them another couple of days. It's just confusing to me that the later order would be cancelled, but not the earliest one; though, I guess the September one was the one that was "shipped" so maybe there is a different process for that?... Or maybe I'm just being dumb and not thinking this through correctly, it's been a long day!





Nope, ever since Friday I haven't heard anything but my ticket and follow up emails (one to the same ticket # and the other a new one)  do get marked as 'merged' then 'closed'. So as much as they keep saying email us for any concerns, they're not answering


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm also wondering how they're going to fulfill all refunds, especially since mine are still incomplete. I don't know if Bondi has that much cash and the website is still taking orders but are they processing them?

Anyone follow up on Jessica's major news that the kiosk doesn't exist anymore and hasn't for a while? At first I thought that money from that could also go towards refunds but who knows. It's all so crazy


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been very quiet about all of this because it makes me terribly sad for each of you that are going through this........ As a naive country gal, I try really, really hard to see the good in everyone so I remain stunned out of my wits about all that has happened.  I had to stop my sub after the first box &amp; add on purchase since jaw-dropping bills were starting to show up from my son's accident at college. Some of my last posts was that I was sad not to be a "Bondi" girl anymore and I was responded to by many with deep concern and such loving wishes for my son's quick recovery.... I was also made to feel welcomed in the group even though I couldn't sub anymore (only made sense to do away with this luxury first since for the past 8 years, I've only been able to keep 2 fingernails of length because I bite the rest, lol). Anyways, the kindness that was shown to me, remained in my heart and I consider you to be my friends, even if I am quiet most of the time.  I just wanted to say that I am SO sorry that this has happened to each of you and that you're all in my thoughts/prayers during this very stressful event!


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My september box was marked fulfilled but I got my credit the morning after I requested it.  My daughter also go her dollar back. 




Edited because I have mush brain and what I said does not make sense or apply


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also wondering how they're going to fulfill all refunds, especially since mine are still incomplete. I don't know if Bondi has that much cash and the website is still taking orders but are they processing them?

Anyone follow up on Jessica's major news that the kiosk doesn't exist anymore and hasn't for a while? At first I thought that money from that could also go towards refunds but who knows. It's all so crazy
Well, it's not listed as a store on the website nor is it on the mall map.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if it is okay to post this or not, but if it isn't please take it down.  I have decided to donate my refund from Bondi.  I have already donated half to the Food Bank for New York City, just now.  And am waiting to hear back about whether to donate to the Starfish Greathearts Foundation through the UK or the US websites, or if it matters.  I feel that the real "losers" in all of this are the charities that were pledged monies that have never been received.  I am encouraging those receiving a refund to consider donating a portion or all of your refund to these charities, the American Red Cross, or any other charity close to your heart.   Thank you.
What a great idea.  I've also given my Bondi polishes to a friend who works at a woman's shelter to bring in based off of a few who suggested it in the other thread.  I agree, the charities are the big losers here.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 30, 2013)

> I'm also wondering how they're going to fulfill all refunds, especially since mine are still incomplete. I don't know if Bondi has that much cash and the website is still taking orders but are they processing them? Anyone follow up on Jessica's major news that the kiosk doesn't exist anymore and hasn't for a while? At first I thought that money from that could also go towards refunds but who knows. It's all so crazy


 I posted on that picture that I heard a rumor that this kiosk does not exist at that mall and would they like to address the rumor? No response as of right now.


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not getting any response from their CS. I have emailed, left a message on their chat thing on their website and I've left a phone message. The communications from me started October 27th.

I also got the order cancelled for the October box but not the September one, but I figured that had something to do with September being listed as Fulfilled and October was Unfulfilled. I could be wrong though, I often am.
My refund JUST went through, though still no "order cancelled" for the September box. I hope you get yours soon as well!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Depends on when you subscribed and how long your subscription was for. Example, if you received the August box and were expecting the remaining two because you purchased the three month plan then you should get $33.31 back rather than the full $49.97. If you pre-paid for September, October and November then you should get the full amount.

Those who prepaid six months and received the August box should get $83.29 while those who prepaid 12 months and received the August box should get $183.24. If those pre-paid and never got anything then they should get full amounts.
I've been following this thread for awhile now.  I bought their six month sub back in July/Aug. when they opened up subs and had prepaid for several extra Sept. boxes and didn't skip either the Sept. or Oct. boxes and asked for a refund of all non delivered boxes last Friday and cancellation of my subscription.  I was refunded all extra boxes but one that I used PayPal on.  The PayPal refund is still 'pending' :/  I was refunded $79.95 for the six month prepaid subscription, which I guess they took off a regular month's price for the August box I received.  I did not use the $15 voucher because I thought we'd be getting the polishes before the end of Oct.  I have not received any of Bondi's email notifications addressing the subscription service not continuing or the PayPal one.  I guess they took me off their emailing list once I sent them my refund email on Friday, though I did get an email to rate their support on Mon.  I really hate wasting a good bit of my time running around trying to get my money back!!

I am very saddened (and many other emotions) by all that has transpired over Bondi New York.

Thank you to all the very helpful and informative members and mods on this board and in this group!!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I posted on that picture that I heard a rumor that this kiosk does not exist at that mall and would they like to address the rumor? No response as of right now.

Hmm, I doubt they will answer that lol. Thanks!


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 30, 2013)

> I'm trying to follow what you're saying. Â Are you saying that people who pre-paid $49.97 for a three-month subscription should be receiving three months atÂ $19.99 a month, aka $59.97Â -- so $10Â more than they paid up-front --Â since their three-month subscription was canceled? Â If so, no. Â They should only be getting refunds for what they paid, not what the subscription was (theoretically) worth. Â It doesn't matter whether Bondi or the customer initiated the refund. Â


 no what I'm trying to say is I remember him witching at people back in sept and said if they had a 3 month and got 1 month they would basically be charged 24$ a month for the last two so therefore losing 10$


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 30, 2013)

> I'm trying to follow what you're saying. Â Are you saying that people who pre-paid $49.97 for a three-month subscription should be receiving three months atÂ $19.99 a month, aka $59.97Â -- so $10Â more than they paid up-front --Â since their three-month subscription was canceled? Â If so, no. Â They should only be getting refunds for what they paid, not what the subscription was (theoretically) worth. Â It doesn't matter whether Bondi or the customer initiated the refund. Â


 sorry they would lose 8$ Total


----------



## crystalpistol (Oct 30, 2013)

> sorry they would lose 8$ Total


 So weird ... Anyways what I'm trying to say is back in sept I remember a few girls requested refunds and if they had a 3 month they would be charged 24$ for that month and the rest would be refunded ...


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 30, 2013)

> > I posted on that picture that I heard a rumor that this kiosk does not exist at that mall and would they like to address the rumor? No response as of right now.
> 
> 
> Hmm, I doubt they will answer that lol. Thanks!


 Maybe the kiosk was being moved from in front of the Macy's to the front of the Nordstrom's by the darn USPS and they lost it.


----------



## akritenbrink (Oct 30, 2013)

> Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.


 That's so unbelievable to me. Does anyone have a screen shot of this letter? Sorry if it has been posted already. This thread is hard to keep up with. :sadno:


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email that they cannot process any PayPal refunds and we should either dispute the charge with PayPal or send them all the transaction and they will send a paper check. Yeah right, before or after they file for bankruptcy? I only lost a dollar so I am lucky but I know some of you spent a bunch and were waiting on lots of polishes. Terrible situation.

That's so unbelievable to me. Does anyone have a screen shot of this letter? Sorry if it has been posted already. This thread is hard to keep up with.





You do have the right to reject the paper check and request a money order (for those in the US).


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

> No refund yet to my credit card. I contacted my bank again and they said not to opt for any cheque - apparently for those who live outside the United States, processing charges are so high, I'll end up losing the whole $20.


 I am so sorry this is happening to you. And to everyone.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder why they have chosen to stop using PayPal? It seems like an odd choice to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone who didn't actually request a refund get theirs yet? I know they said to wait 1-3 days but I'm kind of surprised it doesn't show as pending or anything on my account. Over Bondi &amp; ready to place a Sephora order...knowing my refund is processing would help justify it a little.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Has anyone who didn't actually request a refund get theirs yet? I know they said to wait 1-3 days but I'm kind of surprised it doesn't show as pending or anything on my account. Over Bondi &amp; ready to place a Sephora order...knowing my refund is processing would help justify it a little.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want to say a few pages back there were posts from people stating they hadn't asked for a refund, but they had received one.


----------



## reepy (Oct 30, 2013)

> I prepaid 3 month subscription and it has not been refunded.


 Ditto.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, their is a secret Santa for nails here on MuT. Sign ups start November 1. I think it will be fun!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Are any of the lovely ladies on this board from the UK?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

From my searching I have seen it written that Gotham retail ventures was sold to a UK company. Richard owned at least one company in the UK.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 30, 2013)

> From my searching I have seen it written that Gotham retail ventures was sold to a UK company. Richard owned at least one company in the UK.


 I think it's very fishy. I've seen it mentioned over and over again and that's what it always says, never who to, never any names, just "a British company". That and fact that it's defunct makes me think it was never sold, just went under, but that's obviously speculation.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm my extra box shows refunded on their website but my subscription box still shows paid. I thought they were refunding the regular boxes first and then the extras?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 30, 2013)

> Hmmm my extra box shows refunded on their website but my subscription box still shows paid. I thought they were refunding the regular boxes first and then the extras?Â


 Mine says the same. Sub boxes 'paid', extra boxes 'refunded'.


----------



## RubyLee (Oct 30, 2013)

Like many others it seems, I have followed this thread since the beginning, but only posted once when I joined. I honestly don't participate much in social networking, but needed to stay informed when communication from Bondi stopped and shipping issues arose. The whole thing is just unfortunate, and the secrecy of "special boards" on FB are somewhat upsetting (albeit alienating). Regular, loyal customers like myself were left in the dark if they didn't seek out MuT. But you all know this...

In the meantime I've come familiar with several of your blogs and it's been great fun. It's funny, but I thought about posting this link two weeks ago, not even speculating the scenario would escalate the way it did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js_32tdy2kQ

Anyway, I wanted to share a couple of things. THANK YOU to everyone who helped us stay informed, and kept us laughing. The Silver Nail's letter to join DonnaD's subscription service was hysterical. Also, thanks to Zadi for the Cult Nails promo! I've wanted to try her polish for a while but simply haven't. I ordered 10 new polishes last night and they shipped this morning! I work overseas, so that means Cult Nails received my order first thing this morning (US time) and shipped it the same day! Novel. I left them a note about Zadi sharing the promotion, so hopefully they'll send you a thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a 3-month sub, starting in August, plus an extra box in September that was outstanding. The extra box was through PayPal, and refund is pending, but the balance of my membership was refunded to my bank today ($33.31). I emailed Bondi about it yesterday, because everything for September said "Fulfilled" online. Just wanted to share, because people were wondering about 3-month sub balances and what would be refunded. It was just as Zadi said...I got back a pro-rated amount of what I paid, as expected. It appears that regardless of everything else, Bondi is at least trying to make it right by refunds. Who knows if that has anything to do with the fact that they are now under a microscope.


----------



## swimgrl8259 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Like many others it seems, I have followed this thread since the beginning, but only posted once when I joined. I honestly don't participate much inÂ social networking, but needed to stay informed when communication from Bondi stopped and shipping issues arose. The whole thing is just unfortunate, and the secrecy of "special boards" on FBÂ are somewhat upsetting (albeit alienating). Regular, loyal customers like myself were left in the dark if they didn't seek out MuT. But you all know this... In the meantime I've come familiar with several of your blogs and it's been great fun. It's funny, but I thought about posting this link two weeks ago, not even speculating the scenario would escalate the way it did.


 I am glad some people with multi-month subscriptions are getting their money! I emailed them on Monday before their email went out-and I don't see anything pending on my credit card and am waiting for a response to my email.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

> I've been very quiet about all of this because it makes me terribly sad for each of you that are going through this........ As a naive country gal, I try really,Â really hard to see the good in everyone so I remain stunned out of my wits about all that has happened. Â I had to stop my sub after the first box &amp; add on purchase since jaw-dropping bills were starting to show up from my son's accident at college.Â Some of my last posts was that I was sad not to be a "Bondi" girl anymore and I was responded to by many with deep concern and such loving wishes for my son's quick recovery.... I was also made to feel welcomed in the group even though I couldn't sub anymore (only made sense to do away with this luxury first since for the past 8 years, I've only been able to keep 2 fingernails of length because I bite the rest, lol). Anyways, the kindness that was shown to me, remained in my heart and I consider you to be my friends, even if I am quiet most of the time. Â I just wanted to say that I am SO sorry that this has happened to each of you and that you're all in my thoughts/prayers during this very stressful event!


 Overall this is great community. Everybody has gotten so stressed over this whole debacle. I hope your son is recovering and you get some pretties to play with soon. You should rock some short nails. Black looks great.


----------



## shirleyb (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys, this is really strange.  It was posted yesterday, 10/29.  Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza.  Are we sure about that kiosk?  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/

As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day.

EDIT:  here's the link to the exact post.  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html  the one above is for the whole section.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

My favorite part about that Craigslist ad is that it refers applicants to their Facebook page. Fun times.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, this is really strange.  It was posted yesterday, 10/29.  Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza.  Are we sure about that kiosk?  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/

As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day.

EDIT:  here's the link to the exact post.  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html  the one above is for the whole section.
I have emailed them, better to get it in writing.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what they've sent:

Quote:  We are aware that some customers are experiencing issues with refunds via PayPal that are not processing. We have discontinued PayPal recently as a payment partner.In the event that you have an issue with a refund through PayPal not crediting to you, there are two options available to you:1. File a claim with PayPal. (If you are outside of the 45 day claim window, please follow the instructions below).2. Please send an email to [email protected] with the following information: 
The name and email address associated to the PayPal account that you made your purchase with.
The date and the amount of the transaction. If you have the transaction number or an order number, please include this.
The address that a refund is to be sent to.
Please note that refund checks will only be issued to the name of the account holder.Once we have acknowledged your claim and confirmed the repayment, please allow 7-10 days for receipt of your refund check.

So basically, if it's been less than 45 days, let PayPal take care of it and if it's been more than 45 days, we'll send you a paper check, since the e-check we sent you wasn't good.

Wow.

PayPal is another thing I generally try to avoid, because they are not subject to any banking regulation and so they can kind of make their rules up about how they will handle things like this.  I am not sure that PayPal is going to be willing to reimburse all of Bondi's customers and then have to chase Bondi down itself.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite part about that Craigslist ad is that it refers applicants to their Facebook page. Fun times.
I liked that part too!


----------



## aladdinsane (Oct 30, 2013)

I think someone suggested somewhere else on this thread (can't find it right now) that those who used paypal can also contact the bank the funds were drawn from as the bank may have different deadlines for disputing charges.  Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## skylite (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, this is really strange.  It was posted yesterday, 10/29.  Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza.  Are we sure about that kiosk?  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/

As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day.

EDIT:  here's the link to the exact post.  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html  the one above is for the whole section.

I called and spoke with a mall employee myself. I will call again this morning 
I live about an hour from Garden State Plaza.  Usually avoid it like the plague because, hey, it's Jersey and there are about a dozen malls that are closer to me (not to mention a few in Pennsylvania) and the traffic in Paramus is horrendous because of all the malls, not to mention it's in a county where they still have blue laws, so the mall is not open on Sunday and is a total zoo on Saturday.

But I'm off tomorrow and Friday, so if there's no clarity before then, I will try (and I can't stress how much I mean _*try*_,) to get over there Friday or Saturday to see if the kiosk is there, staffed, etc.




Oh, yes. Paramus is crazy to drive in. My mom is from Bergen county, and we went out there to visit family once when I was 15 and had my permit. My father, with his never ending nerves of steel, made me drive through Paramus on route 17 (?) in our big Astro van. It was terrifying. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have emailed the Garden State Plaza Mall, but I also called again just now and spoke with someone in the management office, and the Bondi kiosk is no longer at the mall. You can find the number I called here:  http://www.yelp.com/biz/garden-state-plaza-management-paramus  and to speak with the management office is option 3, and then option 3 again.


----------



## skylite (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, this is really strange.  It was posted yesterday, 10/29.  Bondi is hiring for the retail store in Garden State Plaza.  Are we sure about that kiosk?  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/

As anyone who has used Craigslist knows, you have to actively post, it's not like an old post just shows up on a new day.

EDIT:  here's the link to the exact post.  http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/ret/4159943437.html  the one above is for the whole section.


Hmm. no mention of the Fall / Winter colors, or the holiday colors. Just that they are a collection of 20 fashion forward colors.


----------



## arisa55 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So basically, if it's been less than 45 days, let PayPal take care of it and if it's been more than 45 days, we'll send you a paper check, since the e-check we sent you wasn't good.

Wow.

PayPal is another thing I generally try to avoid, because they are not subject to any banking regulation and so they can kind of make their rules up about how they will handle things like this.  I am not sure that PayPal is going to be willing to reimburse all of Bondi's customers and then have to chase Bondi down itself.
Although it's been more than 45 days, people should still file a claim. That's what I did yesterday... The claim was immediately closed because of the 45-day limit (I paid in August), but this morning I got an email from PayPal saying that they reopened my claim and are currently studying my case. I bet they got lots of complaints against Bondi!


----------



## RubyLee (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Although it's been more than 45 days, people should still file a claim. That's what I did yesterday... The claim was immediately closed because of the 45-day limit (I paid in August), but this morning I got an email from PayPal saying that they reopened my claim and are currently studying my case. I bet they got lots of complaints against Bondi!
Exactly what I just did, for my "pending" refund. Explained the situation in the hopes they'll still review it. I'm sure Bondi's sudden discontinuance of PayPal, in conjunction with several pending refunds and disputes looks strange.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 30, 2013)

The good news is, I got ONE of my refunds! ($19.99, for the Sept box, I assume) 






The bad news is I'm still waiting on the second refund (same amount, for Oct).  But I think it'll be here soon.  I have hope.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what they've sent:
Thanks.

That is F'in fabulous... I should not have to jump through hoops to get my money back.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund. 





I have BOA. Emailed Bondi Sunday night and it went into my account this morning. Wish I would have paid all my orders with it...


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have BOA. Emailed Bondi Sunday night and it went into my account this morning. Wish I would have paid all my orders with it...
Ok, I'm waiting on their Monday refund spree, so I won't panic unless I don't see it tomorrow. Thanks so much!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund. 




I have Bank of America and I got my $1 back, but I also requested a refund before all this happened. I know this is a bit off topic, but what is the Zoya sale?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I know this is a bit off topic, but what is the Zoya sale?
All they have up right now is a spooky promo promising something nifty tomorrow. I'm guessing a sale, since they run them pretty often. http://www.zoya.com/halloween (caution: sound)


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All they have up right now is a spooky promo promising something nifty tomorrow. I'm guessing a sale, since they run them pretty often. http://www.zoya.com/halloween (caution: sound)
Awesome thank you! The only time I seem to ever hear about their sales is when they are in the ipsy bags with the ipsy code or after it happens. I guess I could like them on Facebook, but I hardly ever go on there so I don't think it would help.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Although it's been more than 45 days, people should still file a claim. That's what I did yesterday... The claim was immediately closed because of the 45-day limit (I paid in August), but this morning I got an email from PayPal saying that they reopened my claim and are currently studying my case. I bet they got lots of complaints against Bondi!
I just filed my 3 refund disputes and 2 of them made on Aug 29th were canceled almost instantly. I hope they pick it back up.


----------



## CryssBou (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All they have up right now is a spooky promo promising something nifty tomorrow. I'm guessing a sale, since they run them pretty often. http://www.zoya.com/halloween (caution: sound)
i WISH  Zoya would ship to canada....   we love them  but they dont ship here....     it sucks


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

POSSIBLE SPOILER: You are not getting any nail polish.




Addendum to POSSIBLE SPOILER:  You may get spring/summer colors you ordered because I'm sure the company wants to unload them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome thank you! The only time I seem to ever hear about their sales is when they are in the ipsy bags with the ipsy code or after it happens. I guess I could like them on Facebook, but I hardly ever go on there so I don't think it would help.
get on their mailing list! they always send me like multiple emails when they're running promos. and that's literally the only time they send out emails so you won't get spammed by them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Catching up on the thread this morning.  To all of you who are saying, "I don't want to enable you but..."

YOU SIT ON A THRONE OF LIES

and I love it.  Thanks for showing me so many pretty things that actually exist and get shipped to paying customers!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund. 




I have Bank of America and I got my $1 back, but I also requested a refund before all this happened. I know this is a bit off topic, but what is the Zoya sale?


*IPSYZ3* for buy 2, get 1 free + $5 shipping and 1 oz Zoya Remove+ (you can only get one free polish per order using this)


*SPIRIT* for buy 1, get 1 free on Zoya Team Spirit Trios + free shipping

Team Spirit collections can be found here:
*http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html*


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Due to the length of this thread, @TheSilverNail has started a new thread for discussion of *Bondi New York refund discussion/issues*. Please use that new discussion thread for more information on refunds from Bondi!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have emailed the Garden State Plaza Mall, but I also called again just now and spoke with someone in the management office, and the Bondi kiosk is no longer at the mall. You can find the number I called here:  http://www.yelp.com/biz/garden-state-plaza-management-paramus  and to speak with the management office is option 3, and then option 3 again.  
Did they tell you why they left?  Was it just supposed to be a seasonal thing?  Thank you for following up on all this.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*IPSYZ3* for buy 2, get 1 free + $5 shipping and 1 oz Zoya Remove+ (you can only get one free polish per order using this)


*SPIRIT* for buy 1, get 1 free on Zoya Team Spirit Trios + free shipping

Team Spirit collections can be found here:
*http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html*

Thank you! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  get on their mailing list! they always send me like multiple emails when they're running promos. and that's literally the only time they send out emails so you won't get spammed by them.
Duh! This should have been totally obvious to me, but for some reason it wasn't. Thank you!


----------



## ace2689 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund.Â  :sdrop:


 Not yet...I told myself if I don't see it today, I'm going to file a dispute.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'all wanna hear something REEEELY ironic?  I had forgotten all about this, but something made me think of this tonight......(maybe it's good for a laugh)

Back in late August when they offered extra boxes for $16, my bank flagged all of my Bondi purchases and temporarily froze my account.  I had to talk to the fraud department to verify that I did in fact initiate the charges and get them to reactivate my account. 

I figured it was probably because I made 3 different purchases within a short time span (a sale purchase and 2 different extra box purchases within 2 days),* but maybe my bank was trying to tell me something, LOL!!!I*

I bet my bank is going to freak out if I have to call them back in the next week or so to dispute those charges (if I don't get a refund).  I can hear it now...."Wait, what?! But, we tried to warn you, and you told us to give them your money anyway!"
Oh my gosh, your post just made me remember something that I had forgotten about!  In early September I tried to buy a couple of the spring/summer polishes from the Bondi website, and my credit card wouldn't go through.  I tried several times, checked my account and had more than enough to cover the charges.  I was at work at the time and guess I just kinda forgot all about it.  Looking back now, I wonder if there was a reason........


----------



## arisa55 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Bondi:

For those within the US, you do have the right to request your refund in the form of a MONEY ORDER rather than a check. For those of you inexperienced with money orders, these are typically purchased from a retailer or through the United State Postal Service. It is essentially like a pre-paid check as the person purchasing it must use cash to purchase the money order. You can cash a money order just like a check or deposit it into your bank account.

For those of you outside the United States you may not be able to be issued a money order or a check due to international issues. In your case please contact your bank or credit card holder OR Paypal for instructions on what to do next.
You might also want to file a claim on PayPal even if it's past the 45-day limit. My claim was automatically closed because of this limit, but then PayPal decided to reopen my claim and study my case. My guess is that they received lots of complaints against Bondi, so they're investigating this situation regardless of the 45-day limit.

I really hope I can get a refund through PayPal. As a Canadian customer, I'm not sure how the paper check solution would work.


----------



## Khoshekh (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody who has Bank of America see their refund yet? It looks like Zoya's having a sale tomorrow, and the Julep secret store is open and omg I don't really need any more nail polish but I can't stop myself! But I kind of need that refund. 




I have BoA and I received 2 of my 3 refunds this morning. I'm just waiting on the $16 add on box that wasn't even my money but my friend's, I owe her $8 when it comes in (she spent the other half with Julep this morning).

I wish I didn't know Zoya was having a sale... I don't even have a sports team that I'm a fan of but I want some of those Team Spirit sets.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

I find it _*extremely*_ interesting that THIS is the month that Julep chose to open the Secret Store early and to all Mavens.  Perhaps they are just acknowledging that anyone with the right URLs can get access and early, but still, if they were going to do it publicly, wouldn't it make more sense to have it be the December Secret Store?  Anyway, can't help but wonder if that decision has anything to do with this Bondi debacle ...

You know, it occurs to me that if I were going to run a marketing caompaign that tweaked a competitor, I'd probably avoid the ones whose Founders/CEOs were Ivy-League educated lawyers, particularly if I wasn't sure that my own business wasn't 100% pristine in all of its dealings (including compliance with FTC rules).  Just sayin'.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> I find it _*extremely*_ interesting that THIS is the month that Julep chose to open the Secret Store early and to all Mavens.Â  Perhaps they are just acknowledging that anyone with the right URLs can get access and early, but still, if they were going to do it publicly, wouldn't it make more sense to have it be the December Secret Store?Â  Anyway, can't help but wonder if that decision has anything to do with this Bondi debacle ... You know, it occurs to me that if I were going to run a marketing caompaign that tweaked a competitor, I'd probably avoid the ones whose Founders/CEOs were Ivy-League educated lawyers, particularly if I wasn't sure that my own business wasn't 100% pristine in all of its dealings (including compliance with FTC rules).Â  Just sayin'.


 Since Julep switched to DHL for orders, November is a wise move for them to do this, especially if they want to get a jump on pre-Black Friday revenue. I have a feeling it's more of a move to compete with Sephora (Blitz kits, VIB discount week) than anything to do with Bondi.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bondi does, in fact, have a kiosk at the Garden State Plaza.  That is all the information I am posting about that.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not defending Bondi, but I do wonder if it is worth the time and energy to go beyond the scope of what this thread is about. They screwed up, I won't be shopping with them again, but why not just leave it at that? People are getting their money back. Seems like it is only creating more worry/stress by trying to find problems elsewhere.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got charged another 19.99 by Bondi &amp; no refund in sight. Great.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got charged another 19.99 by Bondi &amp; no refund in sight. Great.
I would call and get them blocked where they can't charge anymore.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not defending Bondi, but I do wonder if it is worth the time and energy to go beyond the scope of what this thread is about. They screwed up, I won't be shopping with them again, but why not just leave it at that? People are getting their money back. Seems like it is only creating more worry/stress by trying to find problems elsewhere.

Because the more information that is put out there, the less likely people are to be scammed by them in the future.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not defending Bondi, but I do wonder if it is worth the time and energy to go beyond the scope of what this thread is about. They screwed up, I won't be shopping with them again, but why not just leave it at that? People are getting their money back. Seems like it is only creating more worry/stress by trying to find problems elsewhere.
I guess for me, it's because he was very rude to me,  I feel like he lied to me, not only about having nail polish and shipping boxes, but about giving money to charity, even going so far as to run sales promotions to give money to charity.  I'm sorry, but I feel like, for me, that behavior is unacceptable and there should be consequences for lying to people.  And on top of all that, not everyone has received refunds.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not defending Bondi, but I do wonder if it is worth the time and energy to go beyond the scope of what this thread is about. They screwed up, I won't be shopping with them again, but why not just leave it at that? People are getting their money back. Seems like it is only creating more worry/stress by trying to find problems elsewhere.
People get to decide for themselves how to spend their own time and energy. If you don't think it's worth it to you, then stop spending time and energy on it. Others may have different priorities and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

> I would call and get them blocked where they can't charge anymore.


 I just did! Furious.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got charged another 19.99 by Bondi &amp; no refund in sight. Great.
I am so sorry this is happening to you.  I wonder why you would be getting charged?  That is strange.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 30, 2013)

Worthy of a repost...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Due to the length of this thread, @TheSilverNail has started a new thread for discussion of *Bondi New York refund discussion/issues*. Please use that new discussion thread for more information on refunds from Bondi!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Since Julep switched to DHL for orders, November is a wise move for them to do this, especially if they want to get a jump on pre-Black Friday revenue. I have a feeling it's more of a move to compete with Sephora (Blitz kits, VIB discount week) than anything to do with Bondi.

When did that happen? My November Julep order was shipped USPS Priority from NJ. (Which when did that happen as well?)


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When did that happen? My November Julep order was shipped USPS Priority from NJ. (Which when did that happen as well?)
Monthlys are currently being shipped USPS. The NJ switch happened a few months ago I think and is also only for monthly boxes.  All other orders are shipped out of seattle and sent DHL unless you pay for expedited shipping.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> When did that happen? My November Julep order was shipped USPS Priority from NJ. (Which when did that happen as well?)


 I just remembered the exact month! August. I ordered something that they had a deal on over Labor Day weekend specifically to see how the new shipping would be (spoiler: it was shitacular. They blamed the holiday for the shipping delay. I called bullshit because the delay in getting it out the door wasn't my issue. It took a week to get to me in Portland after DHL took possession of it).


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think all of the Julep changes started in September.  IIRC, everything but monthly boxes was going to be shipped DHL in September, with monthly boxes going DHL starting with the October boxes.  I skipped September, was surprised that my October box shipped from NJ USPS (since I was expecting it DHL).

Maybe DHL has been such a disaster for them that they've decided to put that off until problems are resolved.  I talked with Julep's CS a couple of time earlier this month about my Secret Store order and I get the sense that management is well aware that the switch has not been the smooth transition they hoped it would be.


----------



## FionaLouise (Oct 30, 2013)

> Bondi does, in fact, have a kiosk at the Garden State Plaza. Â That is all the information I am posting about that. Â


 I can vouch for the fact that there was a kiosk at least as recently as this weekend. I have a friend who was there complained about the box issue and bought two polishes. A few eventful days have since passes so that could have changed but as of this weekend there wash kiosk.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I called and spoke with a mall employee myself. I will call again this morning
well they went from by sephora to down by macys according to that want ad.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not defending Bondi, but I do wonder if it is worth the time and energy to go beyond the scope of what this thread is about. They screwed up, I won't be shopping with them again, but why not just leave it at that?* People are getting their money back. *Seems like it is only creating more worry/stress by trying to find problems elsewhere.

Some are not, that's why it's important to keep the discussion going.

(Or over in the other thread, anyway... sorry mods and Zadi.)


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi does, in fact, have a kiosk at the Garden State Plaza.  That is all the information I am posting about that.  
Well at least that's one thing they didn't lie about.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So basically, if it's been less than 45 days, let PayPal take care of it and if it's been more than 45 days, we'll send you a paper check, since the e-check we sent you wasn't good.

Wow.

PayPal is another thing I generally try to avoid, because they are not subject to any banking regulation and so they can kind of make their rules up about how they will handle things like this.  I am not sure that PayPal is going to be willing to reimburse all of Bondi's customers and then have to chase Bondi down itself.
Unless you have specific paypal money, anything you pay has to either come out of your bank account or a credit card.  You should still be able to file a claim through your cc.  If it's paypal money, like if you sold on ebay kind of thing, unfortunately you're at the whims of paypal as to whether or not they refund you.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for opening the other thread... finally got my refund, though its almost 80c less with the exchange rate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll rant in the new thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 30, 2013)

TOO MANY THREADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

The only reason I suggested starting the new one about refunds is that I was afraid someone new to these boards, yet upset about the Bondi mess, might see how long this one is and feel discouraged.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

Due to the length of this thread and the fact that the focus is now on Refunds the discussion on refunds can now be found here:

*Bondi New York subscription refund discussion/issues* 
This thread has been locked since any other conversation about Bondi's refunds should take place there. This thread will be unlocked at a later time. (Just want to get folk accumulated to the new thread.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking at my Bondi polishes -- I bought ten, counting the August mystery box, a second mystery box, and then four others I wanted -- and wondering _what the hell was I thinking_?  I have dupes for almost all of them and don't even want to see the name any more.  Might ask my DIL if she wants any of them and then give the rest to the local women's shelter.  The church camp where I've volunteered could also use them, as painting nails is one of the extra little things that campers like to do during quiet time after lunch.  

I've thrown away the "beauty gifts" from the August box since they're not reusable and weren't "all that" anyway.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2013)

Another post -- I'd like to know of other nail polish only subscription ideas... not that I need more polish!!  I already subscribe to SquareHue and like it a lot.  I've heard good and bad things about Julep but it seems expensive for what you get and I don't like the tall skinny bottles.  Not interested in places that only recycle old OPI and Essie polishes.  Thanks for any ideas.

p.s.  Are we allowed to talk about BNY the company here, if we keep it civil?  I see they've deleted a lot more comments on their official FB page.  Wonder what the closed swap group is saying?  Now I'm almost sorry I quit it.... but not quite!  ;-)


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another post -- I'd like to know of other nail polish only subscription ideas... not that I need more polish!!  I already subscribe to SquareHue and like it a lot.  I've heard good and bad things about Julep but it seems expensive for what you get and I don't like the tall skinny bottles.  Not interested in places that only recycle old OPI and Essie polishes.  Thanks for any ideas.

p.s.  Are we allowed to talk about BNY the company here, if we keep it civil?  I see they've deleted a lot more comments on their official FB page.  Wonder what the closed swap group is saying?  Now I'm almost sorry I quit it.... but not quite!  ;-)
If you like glitter polish there is glitter guilty, which I love. You get a full size custom polish that is made based off of your taste preferences and then a mini size that everyone gets the same. Also comes with an extra goodie, usually chocolate in the non hot months.

There is also LAQA &amp; Co. which I like their polish but you only get one a month and it's also tall skinny bottles which you don't like...

I've also heard of pistol polish having a subscription, but I don't really know anything about it or their polishes but the few people who have mentioned it seem to like it.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another post -- I'd like to know of other nail polish only subscription ideas... not that I need more polish!!  I already subscribe to SquareHue and like it a lot.  I've heard good and bad things about Julep but it seems expensive for what you get and I don't like the tall skinny bottles.  Not interested in places that only recycle old OPI and Essie polishes.  Thanks for any ideas.

p.s.  Are we allowed to talk about BNY the company here, if we keep it civil?  I see they've deleted a lot more comments on their official FB page.  Wonder what the closed swap group is saying?  Now I'm almost sorry I quit it.... but not quite!  ;-)

Llarowe just started A Box, Indied which is on the pricey side ($50), but is 5 indie polishes per month. There might be some of the November boxes left for sale.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

There's Color Me Monthly, but it's just one polish a month (I think it's seven or eight bucks a month), and I haven't tried it, so I don't know anything about their polishes.  Oh, and Cult Cosmetics Blackbox just started sending their own stuff out as of October.  And then if you're interested in nail wraps, there's Scratch (I signed up for this one and am anxiously awaiting my first box next month!).  You Polish does monthly boxes, but it's not a sub in the recurring billing sense.  There's another indie polish sub I'm going to have to dig around for because I just can't remember the name or where I saw it *at all*.  I *think* they do two colors a month with either the same base and different glitters or different bases and the same glitter to give variation, but that's all I can remember about it.  I'll dig tonight while watching my traditional Halloween Eve flick, _The Lost Boys_, and giving my nails their costume:  the floor of a '70s disco at 5am.  Glitter like *whoa*, baby!


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh and like Llarowe there is also What's In-die box from peita's polish.  That one is also pricey $47.99 and comes from AU so you get a hefty shipping charge.  But I really like Lilypad Lacquer and they are usually in there.  The better thing about Llarowe is you get to see the 5 polish before you buy whereas Peita's you don't. If I'm spending that much I'd like to know for what.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another post -- I'd like to know of other nail polish only subscription ideas... not that I need more polish!!  I already subscribe to SquareHue and like it a lot.  I've heard good and bad things about Julep but it seems expensive for what you get and I don't like the tall skinny bottles.  Not interested in places that only recycle old OPI and Essie polishes.  Thanks for any ideas.

p.s.  Are we allowed to talk about BNY the company here, if we keep it civil?  I see they've deleted a lot more comments on their official FB page.  Wonder what the closed swap group is saying?  Now I'm almost sorry I quit it.... but not quite!  ;-)

Julep's not bad price-wise as long as you are always buying them w/ a discount (either via the sub box or through the secret store sales (nov's is amazing this month!!), or all the deals/sales/codes they do. I'd never buy one of their polishes at full price, but $5 or less? heck yeah!




  But if you still hate the tall skinny bottles, hrmm.... can't help ya there much. 





Maybe glitter guilty or glitter daze sub boxes?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Julep's not bad price-wise as long as you are always buying them w/ a discount (either via the sub box or through the secret store sales (nov's is amazing this month!!), or all the deals/sales/codes they do. I'd never buy one of their polishes at full price, but $5 or less? heck yeah!



  But if you still hate the tall skinny bottles, hrmm.... can't help ya there much. 





Maybe glitter guilty or glitter daze sub boxes?
Thanks for the Julep thoughts.  I really shouldn't say I don't want the tall, skinny bottles; that's unfair since I haven't tried them.  I just feel that I'm such a klutz I'd probably knock them over!


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 31, 2013)

> > Â  Julep's not bad price-wise as long as you are always buying them w/ a discount (either via the sub box or through the secret store sales (nov's is amazing this month!!), or all the deals/sales/codes they do. I'd never buy one of their polishes at full price, but $5 or less? heck yeah! :icon_chee Â  But if you still hate the tall skinny bottles, hrmm.... can't help ya there much.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe glitter guilty or glitter daze sub boxes?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Julep thoughts.Â  I really shouldn't say I don't want the tall, skinny bottles; that's unfair since I haven't tried them.Â  I just feel that I'm such a klutz I'd probably knock them over!


 I thought the same thing about the bottles that I would for sure spill all of them but so far no accidents.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just joined the "Bondi erased my posts and blocked me" club! Wooo! We should have meetings! lol. All I did was tell "Chill, these people only want their money back, what's your problem?" to someone who said this to everyone complaining: "Whine....moan and complain!!! ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!" and they blocked me! Geez, talk about butthurt. Get over yourself Richard.
Funny you should mention that, I'm working on such a club.


----------



## skylite (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just joined the "Bondi erased my posts and blocked me" club! Wooo! We should have meetings! lol. All I did was tell "Chill, these people only want their money back, what's your problem?" to someone who said this to everyone complaining: "Whine....moan and complain!!! ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNN!!!!!" and they blocked me! Geez, talk about butthurt. Get over yourself Richard.


haha I'm in this club too, but I joined it before they even posted that, so I couldn't even "like" the good comments. lol Oh well. I've unliked them. They don't deserve my face as part of their "likes", and the only reason I hadn't yet was so I could see what was going on and post questioning posts.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I just posted this under my name, since my blog name is banned:





Watch the banhammer come down on me now!  Also note that almost all of the negative comments on that post have been deleted and I suspect each poster banned.


----------



## sarahjaneb (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I just posted this under my name, since my blog name is banned:





Watch the banhammer come down on me now!  Also note that almost all of the negative comments on that post have been deleted and I suspect each poster banned.
LOL at the comment about how stressful this has been for *them*.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get any kind of proof of issued refund (other than the money back in your account)? BNY just told me that "once the refund is issued it is down to the financial institutions to settle it with your card issuer," but I don't even understand what this means. If I get a refund from Macy's, it goes back on my card immediately; there's nothing that needs settling. I'm waiting on their reply to my query, but maybe one of you knows? Thanks!
For what it's worth, when I log into my Bondi account, my one $16 extra box order says "refunded" in the fulfillment column, and has since they cancelled it on Tuesday. However, no money for that box has made it into my account yet.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

For those on Facebook there is a new page that I just found called bondi new York - Problems/concerns. It looks like it is an open group.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those on Facebook there is a new page that I just found called bondi new York - Problems/concerns. It looks like it is an open group.
Can you post a link?  Don't see it with a search.  Thanks.  Although I'm starting to feel I should let all this go because I don't want That Company living in my head....


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/245593198925368/

This is the group.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never did answer direct questions of "Did you actually ship?" nor will they explain what they meant by their needing to "recover" their fall/winter polishes.  I asked them directly and was never answered, was banned instead.  Recover from whom?  The manufacturer?  USPS?  Aliens?  Bigfoot?

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Out of curiosity since I use Paypal to pay for my subscriptions with Birchbox, Ipsy and so many others. Exactly how did you (those who paid with Paypal but are getting e-checks) pay? Was it checking out with Paypal or using a Paypal debit card? I use my Paypal debit card (Mastercard) thinking that because it's a Mastercard I'm protected under their protections. So I'm kind of worried this isn't true at all which makes me want to switch all my paid subscriptions to an actual bank card.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 1, 2013)

Checkout through paypal not a card.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of curiosity since I use Paypal to pay for my subscriptions with Birchbox, Ipsy and so many others. Exactly how did you (those who paid with Paypal but are getting e-checks) pay? Was it checking out with Paypal or using a Paypal debit card? I use my Paypal debit card (Mastercard) thinking that because it's a Mastercard I'm protected under their protections. So I'm kind of worried this isn't true at all which makes me want to switch all my paid subscriptions to an actual bank card.


Paypal checkout here.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 1, 2013)

> Out of curiosity since I use Paypal to pay for my subscriptions with Birchbox, Ipsy and so many others. Exactly how did you (those who paid with Paypal but are getting e-checks) pay? Was it checking out with Paypal or using a Paypal debit card? I use my Paypal debit card (Mastercard) thinking that because it's a Mastercard I'm protected under their protections. So I'm kind of worried this isn't true at all which makes me want to switch all my paid subscriptions to an actual bank card.


 The way I understand it, the problem here is not really with PayPal but because PayPal's protection extends for 45 days and Bondi didn't deliver within that timeframe. But I've also heard that PayPal is refunding money even to those who are outside of the 45 days. I hope if there is any silver lining to all of this it's that people are learning so much about the different timeframes their banks and providers offer.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Nov 1, 2013)

For those who like Julep and are still in a buying mood, the coupon GOCRAZY gets you 50% off everything on their site.

Another reason for setting up shop in Florida is that they don't have state sales tax IIRC.


----------



## Emily Lopez (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheSilverNail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the Julep thoughts.  I really shouldn't say I don't want the tall, skinny bottles; that's unfair since I haven't tried them.  I just feel that I'm such a klutz I'd probably knock them over!
I subscribe to Julep.  I have never knocked over a bottle yet.  Actually I like their bottles.  I know some complain but they work great for me.  And I don't mind the smaller size because I have yet to use up a bottle of polish.  

Laqa &amp; Co now have a polish sub called Color of the Month.  It is $10 plus shipping.  I haven't tried that one yet.  I'm only familiar with SquareHue which I love and a few others.  I hate Color me Monthly.  The polishes will not dry on my nails.  Seems like the polishes work well for everyone but me.  Cult Cosmetics is nice but I haven't gotten their boxes since they switched to their own label polishes.  Inzuri I.N.N. box is another polish sub but it is OPI, Essie, China Glaze, Zoya...mainstream brands.

Personally I'm just sticking with Julep, SquareHue and purchasing indies. Sold or swapped all my bondi's.  I used the money to buy some Emily de Molly polishes.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 3, 2013)

What they're doing is waiting for it all to die down so they can sucker the next group of people who've never heard of them and thus have no idea they're a bunch of lying, sneaky, unethical asswads.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

edit: Oops. I was quoting in the Ipsy thread and I'm not really sure what happened. :blush:


----------



## Lily V (May 15, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> What they're doing is waiting for it all to die down so they can sucker the next group of people who've never heard of them and thus have no idea they're a *bunch of lying, sneaky, unethical asswads*.


Donna, I like you.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

